# Sticky  Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes



## Blaylock-cl

From time to time Puff members come to the Pipe Forum expressing their interest in pipe smoking but unsure about what tobaccos to try.

Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes

The sole purpose of the Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes is to give new pipe smokers an opportunity to sample some different blends of good quality tobacco for the first time in order help make their experience with pipes a positive one.

Trades will take place between New Pipe Smokers (NPS) and Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS).

A New Pipe Smoker: Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos. 
An Experienced Pipe Smoker: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.

*Note:* Please do not sign up until you have access to pms. (membership 5 day and 10 posts)

Here's how it works:

Rules and Procedures

-Experienced Pipe Smokers sign on to trade with a Newbie.
-New Pipe Smokers who want to sample some pipe tobaccos sign on and get their name added to the list.
-Once your name reaches the top of the New Pipe Smoker list, contact the first person on the Experience Pipe Smoker list to initiate the trade and to exchange addresses.
-The Newbie will post that they've made arrangements with the EPS and that a trade is underway.
-The NPS will send their end of the trade first.(and post that the package is on its way.)
-Once the EPS receives the package, they will send their package to the Newbie (and post that the package is on its way.)
-Upon receipt of the package, the Newbie will post that the package was received and the trade has been completed.
-The NST for Pipes Administrator will update the list and status of the trades on a regular basis.

Note: When signing up for a trade, indicate whether you go on the New Pipe Smoker (NPS) list or on the Experienced Pipe Smoker (EPS) list.

What Gets Sent

The New Pipe Smoker will contact the Experienced Pipe Smoker to make arrangements to send a 2oz /50g new/sealed tin of tobacco, for around $10 (not including shipping) from a vendor or from a local B&M. (or 100g, for around $20, if arrangements have been made between the 2 parties for a larger sampler). The EPS will request something easy to find, current production, that can be purchased from an online vendor or from a local B&M. Other arrangements can be made for what to trade provided both parties agree.

The Experienced Pipe Smoker will return fire with a sampler of at least 5 different sampler bags of good quality, name brand, tobaccos, roughly 4 bowls worth each (10 diffferent samplers, roughly 4 bowls each, for the larger sampler). Samplers should be tobaccos that the NPS can get down the road, for himself, as opposed to rare or discontinued tobacco.

The purpose of this trade is not to try to "out do" one another. Let's keep it simple and affordable.
Keep in mind that this trade is just a friendly gesture to give a new pipe smoker a positive first experience with pipe tobacco.

We will limit this to One Trade Only for Newbies.


----------



## john51277

I would love to sign up as a NPS if I may please.


----------



## kjd2121

Can I get on the newbie list??


----------



## IHT

i can be an EPS, but put me down the list right now, i'll be out of town for a month starting tomorrow.


----------



## croatan

IHT said:


> i can be an ESP, but put me down the list right now, i'll be out of town for a month starting tomorrow.


If you had ESP, wouldn't you know that you were signing up to be an EPS? 

Sign me up, Blake. I'll have ESP, too...er...I mean, I'll be an EPS.

_IHT - smartash._


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Currently Trading:

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

croatan

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

john51277

^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^

kjd2121 
smokehouse



IHT said:


> i can be an EPS, but put me down the list right now, i'll be out of town for a month starting tomorrow.


Greg, I've got you down for a trade as soon as you are ready.


----------



## john51277

PM sent to CROATAN.


----------



## croatan

john51277 said:


> PM sent to CROATAN.


John and I are in a trade


----------



## dayplanner

Throw me in the mix, too, Blake!


----------



## kjd2121

Drob and I are in a trade, thanks.


----------



## EvanS

I am at a crossroads between NPS and EPS - maybe I'll trade with myself??

Please promote me to EPS - I think my cellar can handle it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

croatan&#8230;..john51277 4/23
cquon&#8230;.kjd2121 4/24
EvanS.....smokehouse 4/24

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)*:

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS) *:

^^^^^^ *pm an EPS to initiate the trade* ^^^^^^

Thanks to all for "kicking this off". 
Keep me posted on how things work out.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS and I are in a trade.


----------



## john51277

Blake Lockhart. I had to add to your RG it was at 666. Enjoy Brother!:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

john51277 said:


> Blake Lockhart. I had to add to your RG it was at 666. Enjoy Brother!:tu


Yea, I saw that. Thanks for "watching my back"!


----------



## monetrey

I would like to be added to the nps please


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Sign me up as an EPS! Thanks


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS I just got confirmation that yours was sent out today. 

USPS DC# 9101805213907789186809


----------



## Blaylock-cl

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Sign me up as an EPS! Thanks


I was just going to ask if an EPS wanted to step in and trade with monetrey.

Thanks Anthony.



Blake Lockhart said:


> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> croatan&#8230;..john51277 4/23
> cquon&#8230;.kjd2121 4/24
> EvanS.....smokehouse 4/24
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)*:
> 
> SUOrangeGuy
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS) *:
> 
> monetrey
> 
> ^^^^^^ *pm an EPS to initiate the trade* ^^^^^^
> 
> Thanks to all for "kicking this off".
> Keep me posted on how things work out.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Blake Lockhart said:


> I was just going to ask if an EPS wanted to step in and trade with monetrey.
> 
> Thanks Anthony.


No Problem  He PM'd me last night so were underway.


----------



## EvanS

rcv'd from smokehouse - too late for today but shipping tomorrow


----------



## hyper_dermic

go ahead and put me down as EPS...

-hyp


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> rcv'd from smokehouse - too late for today but shipping tomorrow


That was quick. Let me know how in compares to the Mac Baren. p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Reminder:* Please post when your package arrives and feel free to give us "details" of the contents&#8230;we like details.

*Currently Trading:*

croatan&#8230;..john51277
cquon&#8230;.kjd2121.
EvanS&#8230;..smokehouse

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

hyper dermic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

.................

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## croatan

Go my package from John51277 today (a tin of Ashton Artison's Blend and a tin of Astral No. 99). 

Thanks, John. Your sampler will go out tomorrow.


----------



## john51277

croatan said:


> Go my package from John51277 today (a tin of Ashton Artison's Blend and a tin of Astral No. 99).
> 
> Thanks, John. Your sampler will go out tomorrow.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice trade, John. WTG! :tu


----------



## john51277

Thank you Sir Lockhart.


----------



## croatan

croatan said:


> Thanks, John. Your sampler will go out tomorrow.


0103 8555 7491 2650 0108


----------



## kjd2121

Package sent to DROB.


----------



## dayplanner

kjd2121 said:


> Package sent to DROB.


Rec'd today!

1 x Odyssey
1 x Escudo

Thanks a bunch. Your end leaves tomorrow (time to learn to respect your elders  ).


----------



## kjd2121

:tu:tu




Enjoy bro - p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice tins, Kevin! :tu



cquon said:


> Rec'd today!
> 
> 1 x Odyssey
> 1 x Escudo
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Your end leaves tomorrow (*time to learn to respect your elders  *).


Doyle, Remember the rules that were posted:

"_Keep in mind that this trade is just a friendly gesture to give a new pipe smoker a positive first experience with pipe tobacco."_

...but have at him... if you must!!!


----------



## kjd2121

Blake Lockhart said:


> Nice tins, Kevin! :tu
> 
> Doyle, Remember the rules that were posted:
> 
> "_Keep in mind that this trade is just a friendly gesture to give a new pipe smoker a positive first experience with pipe tobacco."_
> 
> ...but have at him... if you must!!!


I broke the rules first - My Bad - But he deserved it!! :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

kjd2121 said:


> I broke the rules first - My Bad - But he deserved it!! :tu


It's all good, Kevin!

My only suggestion, which you probably already know, is try to "secure your bunker"!!


----------



## john51277

Well the bastage Croatan HIT me today with a huge assortment of baccy. I had no idea he was going to destroy my front porch today. Well here is a pic of the baccy treat he sent. Thank you Croatan, you are the man!!!!


----------



## smokehouse

Received from EvanS today. Nice Selection of Baccy. Thanks. :tu 

C&D Bayou Night
C&D Bailey's Front Porch
C&D Yale Mixture
C&D Old Joe Krantz
Hal O' Wynd
Pipeworks Cherry Cavendish


----------



## stogie4u4me

I would like to be added as a very very NPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230;..smokehous
croatan&#8230;..john51277

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
SUOrangeGuy.....monetrey...4/26

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

hyper dermic

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

stogie4u4me

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## stogie4u4me

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> hyper dermic
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> stogie4u4me
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*
> 
> .


PM sent to hyper_dermic


----------



## dayplanner

Kevin,

DC# 0103 8555 7490 9885 9792

Enjoy!

p


----------



## stevieray

May I be added to the nps list please?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;..monetrey&#8230;4/26
hyper_dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for an EPS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

stevieray

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Got my Odyssey today. Yours goes out tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## smokinmojo

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
> SUOrangeGuy&#8230;..monetrey&#8230;4/26
> hyper_dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> Looking for an EPS
> 
> smokinmojo
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> stevieray
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*
> 
> .


Just signed up!


----------



## stevieray

smokinmojo said:


> Just signed up!


PM sent to smokinmojo p


----------



## EvanS

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;..monetrey&#8230;4/26
hyper_dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

stevieray

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## smokinmojo

Originally Posted by *Blake Lockhart* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=923384#post923384 
_*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;..monetrey&#8230;4/26
hyper_dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7
smokinmojo.....stevieray....5/9_
_
*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for an EPS...

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

stevieray and I are in trade.

_


----------



## stevieray

smokinmojo- UPS Tracking # 1Z 8E3 27W 03 7778 998 3


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;.kjd2121...4/24
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;..monetrey&#8230;4/26
hyper dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7
smokinmojo&#8230;..stevieray&#8230;5/9

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## kjd2121

DROB and I have completed our trade. I have been severely humbled. Doyle is truly a very generous BOTL and deserves my sincerest gratitude. Thanks so much Doyle.

Ben Wade Pipe
PS Luxury Navy Flake
SG Perfection Tobacco
Balkan Sasieni
Czech Pipe Tool
Pipe Cleaners
See the damage -





































Maybe some of you can reach way down into your RG stash and throw some Doyle's way.

Awesome trading with you Doyle - :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Have fun with it, bro. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for ya.

p


----------



## stogie4u4me

Hype! Your package is on the way UPS tracking #1Z42A82R0365311800. Hope you enjoy!:tu


----------



## monetrey

Got my end of the trade from orangeguy yesterday!!!!


Anthony thank you s much very generous. I have been sick this week so I haven't been smoking this week. In about 10 minutes I'm going to sample some of that peterson Irish oak!!!!!

this is what i got.

Peterson Irish Oak

C&D Bayou Night

penzance

pipeworks & wilke nut brown burley


Thanx again orangeguy!!!!!


Mike


----------



## smokinmojo

Srevieray,(Steve)

I got my end of the trade today....McClelland's Blackwoods Flake & Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.:tu

I snuck yours out this weekend.....0307 0020 0002 6014 0885

*Walmart has pint canning jars in stock.*


craige


----------



## stevieray

Received my package from smokinmojo today.

I think the picture speaks for itself. 

I will say this though......it's the first time that I had to stand on a chair to get everything to fit in a picture!!!! p

Thanks bro..I'm humbled by your generosity


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

cquon (5/3)&#8230;.kjd2121 (5/9) 
SUOrangeGuy (5/8)&#8230;monetrey (5/13)
Smokinmojo (5/14)&#8230;..stevieray&#8230;(5/14)

*Currently Trading*:

hyper dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

*Reminder:* Don't forget to leave Trader Feedbacks to each other.

.


----------



## EvanS

*Completed trades*:

cquon (5/3)&#8230;.kjd2121 (5/9) 
SUOrangeGuy (5/8)&#8230;monetrey (5/13)
Smokinmojo (5/14)&#8230;..stevieray&#8230;(5/14)

*Currently Trading*:

hyper dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me&#8230;5/7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

EvanS (change to LEPS-status....where L = lonesome )

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

*Reminder:* Don't forget to leave Trader Feedbacks to each other.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> EvanS (change to LEPS-status....where L = lonesome )


Yeah but do you remember what you told me you were wishin' for when you signed on to this again?

Patience "grasshopper"...


----------



## hyper_dermic

Sorry folks forgot to post here!
I got my end of the trade from stogie a few days ago!
he hit me up with some FVF and Mcellands #27 (dated in '99 too! nice score! gotta love B+M shops for old stock!)

Return fire went out this mornin!

-hyp


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> Yeah but do you remember what you told me you were wishin' for when you signed on to this again?
> 
> Patience "grasshopper"...


oh lordy :BS


----------



## stogie4u4me

Hyper_Dermic and I have completed our trade. I must say he really out did himself. I sent him two tins of tobacco and he bombed me with samples of the following.

Marlin Flake
Solani Silver
Stonehaven
Red Ribbon
Solani 663
Haddos
Reiners
Penzara
Butternut Burley
and what reads to be Dulux

He also sent along a history of all of those and which to smoke in their own bowls.

Thanks Charles!
You are too generous.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

hyper dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me

*Currently Trading*:

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Any takers? Evan's been "chompin' at the bit" for a trade. 

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

p


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Completed trades*:
> 
> hyper dermic&#8230;..stogie4u4me
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> EvanS
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> Any takers? Evan's been "chompin' at the bit" for a trade.
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*
> 
> p


man, there's no getting thru to kids nowadays :tg


----------



## hyper_dermic

heh sorry bout the handwriting, the "dulux" is actually Dulcet from PCCA.
thats probably my favorite "sweet" smoke. 
nothing added just a fine aged VA...
Mmmm i think im gonna pack a bowl of it right now!

hope you found something you enjoy!

-hyp


----------



## accorddude

Count me in as a newbie.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

accorddude

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

Note to accorddude,

Go ahead and contact EvanS to start the trade.


----------



## smokeyscotch

If possible, could I please be added as a NPS.

Thank you. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

smokeyscotch said:


> If possible, could I please be added as a NPS.
> 
> Thank you. :tu


I'll add you to the list and as soon as an EPS signs on, I'll give you a shout.


----------



## EvanS

EvanS and accorddude are proceeding....


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;accorddude 6/16

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

smokeyscotch

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## IHT

i just got home from hawaii... i can be listed as an *EPS*.


----------



## IHT

smokeyscotch has contacted me via PM - we're in a trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;accorddude 6/16
IHT&#8230;smokeyscotch 6/18

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## IHT

got my end from SmokeyScotch today.
my dumbass told him to buy a tin from JRcigars, not knowing that they have a minimum purchase of $15... so he ended up getting me 3 tins of Escudo. :tu

just to add the photo:









now i gotta work something up for him.


----------



## Infin1ty

I would like to join as an NPS


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Sounds good. I'll add you on and hopefully we'll get you hooked up shortly!


----------



## Infin1ty

Thank you!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Infin1ty said:


> I would like to join as an NPS


*Update:*

Looking for an Experienced Pipe Smoker to trade with Infin1ty.

Anybody want a tin or two.... (or three ) ?

.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

If I can be an EPS twice I'm up for it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;accorddude 6/16
IHT&#8230;smokeyscotch 6/18

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

SUOrangeGuy

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Infin1ty

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## IHT

DC # for smokeyscotch


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Infin1ty has contacted me and our trade should be underway. I gave him a few choices and what he sends is up to him. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## accorddude

My shipment went out to EvanS today and he should receive it soon. I should have the tracking number soon.


----------



## accorddude

I have EvanS tracking number now UPS 1ZV4X0700356501053


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Thanks IHT!*

IHT, was gracious enough to do a NST for Pipes trade with me. I sent him what he asked for, and thought the whole time, "This is not enough". But I know hardly anything about pipe tobacco, so I did as I was told. I totally understand how everyone uses "Gorilla Math" around here. However, how does one show "Gorilla Gratitude" for such an awesome assortment and generosity. Thanks, IHT. You went way beyond what I ever expected. You also showed me that the Pipe Slope is much slippier and steeper than the cigar slope. HOLY SMOKES!

Contents:

(2) Beautiful Cobs
Escuso Navy de Luxe
MacBaren Virginia Woods
Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud
McClelland Oriental #14
MacBaren Vintage Syrian
Compton's Macedonian
McClelland Anniversary
GL Pease Telegraph Hill
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Flake (unscented) Thanks for the warning on this one. It looks like it could turn you a flip.

I am just blown away. I never thought tobacco could smell like this. Not like a lot of the aromatics I see and smell all the time. My studio is now filled with this awesome note of wonderful tobacco. I love it!


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Thanks IHT!*



smokeyscotch said:


> IHT, was gracious enough to do a NST for Pipes trade with me. I sent him what he asked for, and thought the whole time, "This is not enough". But I know hardly anything about pipe tobacco, so I did as I was told. I totally understand how everyone uses "Gorilla Math" around here. However, how does one show "Gorilla Gratitude" for such an awesome assortment and generosity. Thanks, IHT. You went way beyond what I ever expected. You also showed me that the Pipe Slope is much slippier and steeper than the cigar slope. HOLY SMOKES!
> 
> Contents:
> 
> (2) Beautiful Cobs
> Escuso Navy de Luxe
> MacBaren Virginia Woods
> Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud
> McClelland Oriental #14
> MacBaren Vintage Syrian
> Compton's Macedonian
> McClelland Anniversary
> GL Pease Telegraph Hill
> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
> Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Flake (unscented) Thanks for the warning on this one. It looks like it could turn you a flip.
> 
> I am just blown away. I never thought tobacco could smell like this. Not like a lot of the aromatics I see and smell all the time. My studio is now filled with this awesome note of wonderful tobacco. I love it!


Wow! That is one hell of a package! See this makes me want to go grab my pipe and smoke a couple bowls of my cheap Apple Pipe Tobacco! :dr


----------



## auradefect

Question.

I've never smoked a pipe. Is it possible I can join this list as a NPS but trade some of my tasty cigars for a cheapo pipe and a couple types of tobacco? Just curious.


----------



## IHT

auradefect said:


> Question.
> 
> I've never smoked a pipe. Is it possible I can join this list as a NPS but trade some of my tasty cigars for a cheapo pipe and a couple types of tobacco? Just curious.


no, sorry.
the first post has the rules.


----------



## auradefect

IHT said:


> no, sorry.


That's what I thought, sorry.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Thanks IHT!*



smokeyscotch said:


> IHT, was gracious enough to do a NST for Pipes trade with me. I sent him what he asked for, and thought the whole time, "This is not enough". But I know hardly anything about pipe tobacco, so I did as I was told. I totally understand how everyone uses "Gorilla Math" around here. However, how does one show "Gorilla Gratitude" for such an awesome assortment and generosity. Thanks, IHT. You went way beyond what I ever expected. You also showed me that the Pipe Slope is much slippier and steeper than the cigar slope. HOLY SMOKES!


You've just witnessed, first hand, the true spirit of the jungle and the generosity of one of its finest members!

Hope you enjoy your samplers and it looks like you've got some great blends to start out with on your new journey with pipe smoking.

Very nice, Greg! :tu


----------



## IHT

*Re: Thanks IHT!*

first off, i made the mistake of sending Tim to a place that had a minimum $15 order - so i thought i was going to save him some $$$ by finding a spot that had Escudo under $6 a tin. well, he had to buy 3 tins... so, now i'm on the hook for triple what is in the rules:


da rules said:


> What Gets Sent
> 
> The New Pipe Smoker will contact the Experienced Pipe Smoker to make arrangements to send no more than a 2oz /50g new/sealed tin of tobacco, (or 100g, if arrangements have been made between the 2 parties for a larger sampler). The EPS will request something easy to find, current production, that can be purchased from an online vendor, for under $10 (not including shipping) or from a local B&M. Other arrangements can be made for what to trade provided both parties agree.
> 
> The Experienced Pipe Smoker will return fire with a sampler of at least 5 different sampler bags of good quality, name brand, tobaccos, roughly 4 bowls worth each (10 diffferent samplers, roughly 4 bowls each, for the larger sampler). Samplers should be tobaccos that the NPS can get down the road, for himself, as opposed to rare or discontinued tobacco.


so, i got 3 tins of my favorite tobacco and needed to not out-do him, but make it up/give him the amount he deserves for sending the amount he did. that's all. not my intention to blow anyone away... just my version of 3 tins worth.



smokeyscotch said:


> IHT, was gracious enough to do a NST for Pipes trade with me. I sent him what he asked for, and thought the whole time, "This is not enough". But I know hardly anything about pipe tobacco, so I did as I was told. I totally understand how everyone uses "Gorilla Math" around here.
> You went way beyond what I ever expected.
> 
> I never thought tobacco could smell like this. Not like a lot of the aromatics I see and smell all the time. My studio is now filled with this awesome note of wonderful tobacco. I love it!


----------



## IHT

auradefect said:


> That's what I thought, sorry.


you could always post your own trade up in the pipe trade forum. "looking for a sampler", someone may bite.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

IHT&#8230;smokeyscotch 6/29

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;accorddude 6/16
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;Infin1ty 6/27

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## EvanS

got the Esoterica Dorchester from accorddude today!!! Oh boy Oh boy - IHT is gonna be green with envy cuz my 1 tin of Dorchester smells better than his 3 tins of Escudo put together!!! :dr

Plus my tin of Dorchester also did NOT have an aura of aggravation coming with it...since I only "forced" Nick to provide a single tin for his end of the trade. Can't believe a mod would abuse his powers like that


----------



## EvanS

Nick - accorddude - your pack went out today with DC# 0307 0020 0005 4081 2754


----------



## accorddude

Dude amazing. You hit me hard.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

accorddude said:


> Dude amazing. You hit me hard.


So now that you have my interest, is there any way you can get that picture up? Just curious what Evan had "up his sleeve" for your first sampler. 

Nice trades guys!

.


----------



## EvanS

accorddude said:


> Dude amazing. You hit me hard.


not SO hard.
Now, if you were _civicdude _there would have been trouble...in River City...with a capital T 

I hope you enjoy p


----------



## accorddude

Oops I thought I had posted the image. Lets try again.


----------



## Tricker-cl

If this is still open, I would like to give it a stab. I just rediscovered my cheap pipe that I bought a few years ago and would like to start up again. Thanks


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Hey Tricker I can be your EPS. I got a package ready for someone else who had to postpone.

If you're interested send me a pm with some ideas about what you're looking for in samples so I can tailor it to you. I'll respond with a tin I'd like.


----------



## Tricker-cl

pm sent thanks


----------



## Tricker-cl

SUorangeguy and I are going to trade.p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230;accorddude

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;TRicker&#8230;7/25

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## Tricker-cl

And away it goes. DC 0103 8555 7491 2271 9894.
SUOrangeguy, The eagle has flown the coop.
Aw crap I forgot the note, sorry. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out whats in there, but I'll give you a hint.

Shot at 2007-07-27


----------



## Beatnikbandit

I would love to join this as a NPS, the thing is I'm such a newbie the only tobacco shop I know that sells tins (I only know of cigar shops that sell pipe tobacco in bags and cigarette tobacco in tins) is my local Tinderbox which I know sells tobacco tins and I will most likely go there.

I am a Uber Newb  when it comes to pipe smoking as I currently don't have a pipe I have used a couple corn cob pipes before but it's not my bag. Since I will be purchasing a tin specifically for the trade maybe when I get in touch with the EPS who I will be trading with, he can tell me what he wants LoL.

I also wanted to ask where I can get a pipe I suppose Briar/Brier (sp?) is good form what I herd that can be good for beginners and experienced smokers. As price goes I have seen/herd some can be cheap, but I don't know. I hope someone knows a good place I can order a pipe online in the $40 range. (If that's possible) I am a new pipe smoker and I don't want to get an expensive pipe as I may ruin it due to smoking incorrectly (A how too would be Great also if someone knows so I don't ruin that pipe, and so I can correctly learn how to smoke I only have a basic knowledge on building a cake and getting the pipe ready to be a daily smoker) Which I have never been able to do correctly with a corn cob pipe.

I am very interested in being added to the NPS list and maybe I can get some help on where to purchase a beginner pipe for less than 40$ with shipping if possible if not I may have to resort to another corn cob (I don't know the disadvantages to corn cobs but I haven't herd of anyone saying they are good, except for that fact that they are a pipe that is inexpensive to bring out and possibly lose) I do not want to get another corn cob so help would be Greatly Appreciated.

Thank you, guys for reading my post and TIA to anyone who can answer my questions. Maybe after I get added to a list and get in contact with a EPS he/she can help me out with these questions as I will be asking them for what Blend they would like me to get when I go to tinderbox or possibly order online when I purchase a pipe. (only if from the same site) Thank you, guys and Thanks for setting this up I believe this has been the best, fastest, and cheapest way to learn what you like. Five tins cost much more than one to just try the tobacco. So I think these are always a Great way of trying tobacco I would like to do the larger trade with two tins and ten samples if there is a EPS that is interested as ill get them what they want. (price wise) Well thank you, guys and sorry for the long post ill be doing some searching online now for pipes and maybe someone can tell me if the ones I've selected are good or not. So in all thank you, guys!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Beatnikbandit...

Welcome to the Pipe forum at CS!

I'll put you on the list as an NPS and as soon as someone signs on, you can contact them by pm.

Hopefully you'll get some answers to your other questions. If not, you can always post over in the General Pipe Forum for help.



.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Hey Beatnik

Check out this website for pipe sales. They have some Sasieni four dots for 35 and they have very reasonable shipping.

http://www.iwanries.com/Category_C518.cfm


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;TRicker&#8230;7/25

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for a EPS to pick-up the "Beatnik..."

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Beatnikbandit

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## Puffy69

sign me up please...nps of course


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Rock Star said:


> sign me up please...nps of course


Welcome to the Pipe Forum at CS, Freddie! I'll put you on the list and as soon as a few experienced pipe smokers to chime in, we'll get you started.

*Lookin' for 2 Experienced Pipe Smokers*...anyone??? p

.


----------



## IHT

going on 2 back to back trips, can't be an EPS until Sep. :al


----------



## EvanS

Dave - I have been, and will be, gone 5 out of 7 pays per week for the next couple of weeks...then gone on vacation for 2 weeks.
I'll be back on the list when I return


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I got a great tin of the 2005 edition McC's Anniversary from Tim (TRicker) today. I'll be shipping his out later today. Are rinky dink post offices closes from 1:30 - 2:30 so I can't ship until then. I'll post DC# soon.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Hey Tim DC# 0103 8555 7491 3575 7999


----------



## bonggoy

I am not an experienced pipe smoker but If I would gladly trade with the two NPS if Dave allows it.


----------



## Puffy69

bonggoy said:


> I am not an experienced pipe smoker but If I would gladly trade with the two NPS if Dave allows it.


got the go ahead pare...pm sent


----------



## hamncheese

Can I play too? :chk


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;TRicker&#8230;7/25
bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

bonggoy

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Beatnikbandit (waiting for reply)
pnutbutrsangwich

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## bonggoy

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Can I play too? :chk


Fine ... let's :chk


----------



## hamncheese

Sweet! PM sent...


----------



## Tricker-cl

Ok so heres the deal. I just got a buttload of tobacco in the mail today. Thanks SUOrangeguy that was amazing. I just fired up the frog mortons. I have been wanting to try that, it was worth the wait. I have to get a new adapter for my camera, am getting it tomorrow so I will post a pic then.


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> sign me up please...nps of course


I'll be yer huckleberry, Fred! p


----------



## gocowboys

I guess it is time I officially announced my dip into the world of pipe smoking. Can I be added to the list?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;TRicker&#8230;8/03

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

reggiebuckeye

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

.


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> .


2 at once - bonggoy must be the the studliest EPS ever!! :tu
glad you're able to cover the rash of NPS's we'rve got here


----------



## hamncheese

Not as glad as I am! p


----------



## Puffy69

Coming at ya Ronnie. 0103 8555 7490 0515 7157

sorry took so long but had to online order..


----------



## Puffy69

cquon said:


> I'll be yer huckleberry, Fred! p


Ronnie already picked me up..Wish I could do more than one..LOL


----------



## bonggoy

EvanS said:


> 2 at once - bonggoy must be the the studliest EPS ever!! :tu
> glad you're able to cover the rash of NPS's we'rve got here


Better to NPS than discard my crappy tabaks. :ss


----------



## bonggoy

Rock Star said:


> Ronnie already picked me up..Wish I could do more than one..LOL


Thanks bro. Now PM me your address so I can send my end.


----------



## dayplanner

*Completed trades*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;TRicker&#8230;8/03

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

cquon

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

reggiebuckeye

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## dayplanner

reggiebuckeye said:


> I guess it is time I officially announced my dip into the world of pipe smoking. Can I be added to the list?


Send me an addy, RB. I'll hook ya up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
cquon&#8230;reggiebuckeye&#8230;8/07

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## Sir Tony

You can sign me up as a NPS!


----------



## bonggoy

I received two tins of tobacco from Rock Star. A Mcc Yenidje Highlander and a GLPease Embarcadero. I'm bringing his end at the shack herf. Will do the same for Tom (peanut butter sandwhich).


----------



## hamncheese

Well, I was going to bring you some Embarcadero for the Shack. I'll have to put my thinking cap back on p

On the plus side, I now have an extra tin of Embarcadero!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Sir Tony said:


> You can sign me up as a NPS!


Will do, Tony.

As soon as someone (EPS) signs on...you can get started with the trade.

_______________________________

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/07

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Sir Tony

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## dayplanner

Received Reggie's end today - a baggie of Gentleman Jack and one of Mild and Mellow, both aromatics. Very nice, Reggie.

Return fire is on the way - 

0103 8555 7490 3394 7096.

Enjoy!


----------



## gocowboys

cquon said:


> Received Reggie's end today - a baggie of Gentleman Jack and one of Mild and Mellow, both aromatics. Very nice, Reggie.
> 
> Return fire is on the way -
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 3394 7096.
> 
> Enjoy!


Glad you got it.


----------



## Alyks

Can I play too?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/01
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/07

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for "a few good men".

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Sir Tony
Alykx

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## gocowboys

I just picked up cquon's end of he trade from my box today. A sample of goldstar and plumcake. I am looking forward to that. I will have to try them in the beautiful briar he sent along with it. Thank you so very much.

I guess that concludes our trade. It was a pleasure.


----------



## Puffy69

Ronnie handed me the mother load at the shack herf..
10 different samples
3 tins and a pipe..
way over the top and im set..Thanks again Ronnie..


----------



## IHT

nice work, bonggoy.
nice haul, rockstar.
:bl


----------



## Sir Tony

Wow nice hit! Where are these old pipe guys at?????


----------



## Bruce

Tony: I had a $hitload of vintage tobacco for eveyone to try at the Shack...........but you were too busy smoking poo sticks!


----------



## EvanS

WOW - Ronnie was, is and always will be a great BOTL!! Way to go bonggoy!!

Nice way to start there Puffy69 - enjoy!!


----------



## Sir Tony

Bruce said:


> Tony: I had a $hitload of vintage tobacco for eveyone to try at the Shack...........but you were too busy smoking poo sticks!


Sorry Bruce, they were throwing poo around left and right, I couldn't help myself, I did get to try a little bit of everything out of everyones pipes.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> nice work, bonggoy.
> nice haul, rockstar.
> :bl


Nice work indeed!

Ronnie, thanks for picking up the 2 "new pipe smokers". 
Much appreciated! :tu


----------



## earnold25

Can I be signed up for this? I've been on the boards for a while but just got my first pipe last weekend. Would love to be a part of the NST4P.


----------



## EvanS

earnold25 said:


> Can I be signed up for this? I've been on the boards for a while but just got my first pipe last weekend. Would love to be a part of the NST4P.


sure - just go back a page and put your name under the NPS section...an EPS will be along shortly


----------



## earnold25

Completed trades:



Currently Trading:

bonggoy…Rock Star…8/01
bonggoy…pnutbutrsangwich…8/03
cquon…reggie buckeye…8/07

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

Looking for “a few good men”.

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

Sir Tony
Alykx
earnold25


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> sure - just go back a page and put your name under the NPS section...an EPS will be along shortly


Hey...that's my job! :tg (just kidding)

I know there are a few EPS on vacation, including myself, who should be able to get things moving in a bit. In the meantime, if anyone else is willing to participate, feel free to jump in. 

_____________________________________

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/16
bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/20

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Sir Tony
Alykx
earnold25

*^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> Hey...that's my job! :tg (just kidding)


yeah, try doing it and no one will get hurt :bx


----------



## DAFU

Blake Lockhart said:


> Hey...that's my job! :tg (just kidding)
> 
> I know there are a few EPS on vacation, including myself, who should be able to get things moving in a bit. In the meantime, if anyone else is willing to participate, feel free to jump in.
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *Completed trades*:
> 
> cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/16
> bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/20
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> Sir Tony
> Alykx
> earnold25
> DAFU
> *^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


I'll throw my name in the mix. 
I found myself corrupted at the SH3 last week...............................:tu


----------



## Tricker-cl

Sorry it took so long to get my picture up, I had to end up getting a new camera. Here is the great selection of tobacco that SUOrngeguy sent me
C+D Star of the East
Frog Morton
Owl Shop Mr Greens mix
C+D Plantation evening
C+D Hoover Mix 2001
GL Pease Odyssey
Ducat
and McC #2040 Cyprian mix

Thanks again SUOrangeguy


----------



## EvanS

Back by popular demand, not to mention they are getting wired again in the coffee forum - it's..........ME!! p

I'm back on the EPS, so first to PM = first served

*Update:

Completed trades:

cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/16
bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/20

Currently Trading:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

EvanS

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

Sir Tony
Alykx
earnold25
DAFU
^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## Syekick

Blake Lockhart said:


> _____________________________________
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> *Completed trades*:
> 
> cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/16
> bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/20
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> Sir Tony
> Alykx
> earnold25
> syekick
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


Throwing my name in the ring a ding ding!


----------



## earnold25

so i'm assuming we do this in order? not just the fastest person on the newbie list PM the EPS?


----------



## Syekick

earnold25 said:


> so i'm assuming we do this in order? not just the fastest person on the newbie list PM the EPS?


Yea, that would be my guess. I just do what I'm told to do around here. No wait, I mean at home.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

earnold25 said:


> so i'm assuming we do this in order? not just the fastest person on the newbie list PM the EPS?


Yep, that's the way it's done...in order.

Also, I'll pm each NPS as soon as an EPS trader signs up, in order to let you know that a trade can get started.

_______________________________

Sir Tony can pm EvanS to start the trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update: *

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.EvanS
2 & 3 Blake Lockhart (I'll take the next 2 in line)

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Sir Tony
2.Alykx
3.earnold25

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

4.DAFU
5.Syekick

.


----------



## DAFU

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Update: *
> 
> *Completed trades*:
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> 1.EvanS
> 2 & 3 Blake Lockhart (I'll take the next 2 in line)
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> 1.Sir Tony
> 2.Alykx
> 3.earnold25
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*
> 
> 4.Syekick
> 
> .


Did I get bumped by _Syekick_..............:tg


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DAFU said:


> Did I get bumped by _Syekick_..............:tg


":tg"...you're kidding right??? 
No you didn't get bumped!

Just trying to get everything "back to normal" after being on vacation. Shipping Cigar Bags, lottery winnings, unpacking, sorting through mail, paying bills, etc.

*New Udate*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.EvanS
2 & 3 Blake Lockhart (I'll take the next 2 in line)

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Sir Tony
2.Alykx
3.earnold25

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

4. DAFU
5..syekick


----------



## Sir Tony

EvanS said:


> Back by popular demand, not to mention they are getting wired again in the coffee forum - it's..........ME!! p
> 
> I'm back on the EPS, so first to PM = first served
> 
> *Update:
> 
> Completed trades:
> 
> cquon&#8230;reggie buckeye&#8230;8/16
> bonggoy&#8230;Rock Star&#8230;8/20
> 
> Currently Trading:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> 
> Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
> 
> EvanS
> 
> New Pipe Smokers (NPS):
> 
> Sir Tony
> Alykx
> earnold25
> DAFU
> ^^^^^^ pm an EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


PM sent!


----------



## Alyks

Sorry I've been late to reply. I think I'd better bow out of this one and let another newbie take my place. I've gotten a couple of house blends from a B&M, and bought some from NCatron. I think I have enough tobacco for a while. 

New Udate

Completed trades:



Currently Trading:

bonggoy…pnutbutrsangwich…8/03

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

1.EvanS
2 & 3 Blake Lockhart (I’ll take the next 2 in line)

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

1.Sir Tony
2.earnold25
3. DAFU

^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^
4..syekick


----------



## EvanS

Alyks said:


> ...I think I have enough tobacco for a while...


hmmm, seems there might be something wrong with this one


----------



## Cheeto

I'd like to sign up as a newbie, bought my first pipe yesterday, looking for a good trade p


----------



## earnold25

package is en route to Blake Lockhart.

0103 8555 7490 1220 2659 via usps


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for a few Experienced Pipe Smokers

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. syekick
2. Cheeto

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some more EPS to jump in.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Cheeto

p


----------



## RHNewfie

I've been around the cigar world for awhile but am still new to pipes (still can't keep the darn thing lit!) I'd like to sign up if I qualify, but it's ok if I don't!

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RHNewfie said:


> I've been around the cigar world for awhile but am still new to pipes (still can't keep the darn thing lit!) I'd like to sign up if I qualify, but it's ok if I don't!
> 
> Thanks!


_"A New Pipe Smoker: Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos. 
An Experienced Pipe Smoker: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos." _

I'm assuming, from your post, that you want to be added as an NPS?

I'll put you in as long as you promise that "down the road", you'll sign up as an EPS.  j/k

I have to resort to coercion, to get more people on the EPS list! 

p


----------



## smokinmojo

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some more EPS to jump in.*

smokinmojo

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Cheeto
RHNewfie

I just thought of a baccie I really needed.  Hit me up Cheeto!


----------



## RHNewfie

There are more slopes in this place than a waterpark!! Steeper too!!!


----------



## Cheeto

Trade initiated with Smokinmojo, he should recieve a package by next week. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29
smokinmojo...Cheeto...8/29

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some more EPS to jump in.*

monsoon

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

RHNewfie

--------- --------- ---------- ----------

Do you have to know what "experienced" means to be an EPS ? ... :r


----------



## RHNewfie

Cheeto said:


> Trade initiated with Smokinmojo, he should recieve a package by next week. :tu


Does this mean I can PM monsoon?


----------



## Don Fernando

RHNewfie said:


> Does this mean I can PM monsoon?


Yup .... lets do this


----------



## RHNewfie

PM sent to monsoon!


----------



## Don Fernando

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29
smokinmojo...Cheeto...8/29
monsoon...RHNewfie...8/29

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some more EPS to jump in.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):


----------



## Blaylock-cl

monsoon said:


> Yup .... lets do this


_"I made him an offer he couldn't refuse"! _ 

Thanks Doug for signing on...and thanks to ALL the Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS) for pitching in and sharing your tobaccos with the "newbs"!!! :tu

__________________________________________

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29
Smokinmojo&#8230;Cheeto&#8230;8/30
Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

p


----------



## Don Fernando

Blake Lockhart said:


> _"I made him an offer he couldn't refuse"! _
> 
> Thanks Doug for signing on...and thanks to ALL the Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS) for pitching in and sharing your tobaccos with the "newbs"!!! :tu
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich&#8230;8/03
> EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
> Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25...8/28
> Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
> EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29
> Smokinmojo&#8230;Cheeto&#8230;8/30
> Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> p


You'r welcome .. thanks for the offer to join & the other offer (bribe..cough...cough...bribe). ..... And most of all, thanks for showing me that it's not Wednesday the 29th. :r


----------



## Sir Tony

Order has been placed for EvanS!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Package received from earnold25...

Tin of Dunhill "Elizabethan Mixture"

I can't wait to give this a taste...Thank you, brother!! ! :tu

____________________________

Return fire!!!

0306 3030 0001 8689 9682




.


----------



## RHNewfie

Package off to monsoon!

UPS
1ZV4X0700355710678


----------



## physiognomy

I'd like to sign up as a NPS if possible... I bought my first cob last month & while I wasn't sure pipe smoking was for me at first, I'm really starting to enjoy it. So far I've only tried a blend called Prime Minister from a local B&M... Apparently it is an English-Oriental blend, but I haven't been able to find anything else about it. Looking forward to sampling some different pipe tobacco p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

physiognomy said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS if possible... Looking forward to sampling some different pipe tobacco p


Done.

We'll try to get you hooked up with someone soon!

Also, welcome to the Pipe Smokers Forums! p


----------



## Guest

Blake Lockhart said:


> Done.
> 
> We'll try to get you hooked up with someone soon!
> 
> Also, welcome to the Pipe Smokers Forums! p


Blake, I'll take care of physiognomy. My good sir, hit me up with a pm when you get the chance.


----------



## physiognomy

PM sent... Thanks for trading with me p


----------



## DAFU

My shipment arrived from _Smokingpipes.com_ today. Will have Blakes end out tomorrow............................:tu


----------



## earnold25

I received my NST from Blake Lockhart last nite. Wow. What a nice selection. I'll let the pictures do the talking but the SG Christmas '06 really made the whole package smell nice  Thanks buddy!


----------



## smokinmojo

Cheeto said:


> Trade initiated with Smokinmojo, he should recieve a package by next week. :tu


Alan,

Just what the doctor ordered! I'm so glad to have both of these blends. I am going to try and blend with some of the (McClelland's Grand Orientals Yenidje Supreme). The (G.L. Pease Cairo) is one of my favorite fall smokes!

Here ya go! 0307 1790 0001 5915 5975


----------



## physiognomy

Root said:


> Blake, I'll take care of physiognomy. My good sir, hit me up with a pm when you get the chance.


Your package is away... p

UPS tracking # 1Z65X3X60351061733


----------



## Savvy

I guess being a complete newbie with pipes I'll take a shot at this to broaden my horizons in the pipe world. Looking forward to this :tu.


----------



## Guest

Savvy said:


> I guess being a complete newbie with pipes I'll take a shot at this to broaden my horizons in the pipe world. Looking forward to this :tu.


Savvy I'll take care of you as well. Just Give me a PM


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart&#8230;earnold25

*Currently Trading*:

bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich
EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
EvanS&#8230;syekick&#8230;8/29
Smokinmojo&#8230;Cheeto&#8230;8/30
Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30
Root&#8230;physiognomy&#8230;9/4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Root

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Savvy

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

Thanks to all you "EPS guys" for pitching in and trading. Also don't forget to exchange Trader Feedbacks when the trades are done.

p


----------



## Savvy

PM sent to Root :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

Got the package in today from Jeff (RHNewfie) ... I'm toying with aromatics a little bit again, and requested either Pete's Sunset Breeze or De Luxe Mixture.

And ... look what shows up at my door. :tu










I found last night that I'm out of baggies for the samples I'm to pack up for ya ... while I found out what Sunset Breeze tasted like p .... so I need to pick some up before I can get yours out the door. That being the case, your end may not fly untill Monday ... but we'll see what we can do.

Thanks again brother !!


----------



## RHNewfie

Now worries! Enjoy!


----------



## Syekick

Finally, the CD Briar Fox arrived so I'm able to get the package out the door to EvanS.

0103 8555 7490 4117 6686


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Received 2 tins from DAFU...

McClelland 2007 Christmas Cheer
Grand Oriental Venidje Supreme

I'm was really looking forward to these...Thanks you sir!!!

p


----------



## EvanS

Rcv'd tin of Wessex Bulrey Slice from Sir Tony. Smells very much like the Solani Aged Burley Flake...which means it smells GREAT!
Thanks Tony...your package will go out first thing tomorrow.

ALSO - got shipping confirmation from Syekick's vendor for a tin of C&D Briar Fox, so his package will be on it's way as well tomorrow as well.

Thanks both of you!!!


----------



## Guest

Got some tins in from physiognomy today.

Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake
GLPease Embarcadero


Oh more virginias to love :dr


Thanks Peter


Your package is out as soon as i can..


----------



## Cheeto

Received package from smokinmojo, but there's a slight problem...

I don't know where to put it all!!!










tobaccos included...


Three Star Blue
Dunhill Aperitif
McClelland Deep Hollow
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Stockebye Cube Cut Burley
Dunhill Nightcap
McClelland X-mas Cheer 05
Peterson Sunset Breeze
McClelland Frog Morton on the Town
McClelland #2015
VERY generous samples from a VERY generous brother, thanks a lot man!!


----------



## EvanS

Cheeto said:


> Received package from smokinmojo, but there's a slight problem...
> 
> I don't know where to put it all!!!


somehow, I have a feeling you'll figure _something_ out

Very generous indeed - way to go smokinmojo:tu


----------



## EvanS

Mailed out the return for Sir Tony and Syekick today...as follows:

*Sir Tony - *DC 0307 0020 0001 2933 5308

*Syekick* - DC 0307 0020 0001 2933 5292


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DAFU, You're package is in the mail!

0306 2400 0000 9067 4441

p

.


----------



## Savvy

Root I sent my stuff out today, hope you enjoy it.

DC# 0306 3030 0002 8815 6034


----------



## kg6smx

Please add me to the NPS list, Thanksp


----------



## EvanS

Savvy said:


> Root I sent my stuff out today, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> DC# 0306 3030 0002 8815 6034





Syekick said:


> Finally, the CD Briar Fox arrived so I'm able to get the package out the door to EvanS.
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 4117 6686


well, well , well - we have a feisty one here!! I left Syekick a trade + feedback based on shipping confirmation. Well the package arrived today and it not only included the Briar Fox but ALSO a full pound (at least) Indonesian green coffee beans. What a surprise. Thank you Joe!!! Very nice.
I felt the package before opening and my first thought was "that dirty bastage, that SYEKICK, sent me some Sanka" :r (coffee forum joke)

The briar fox smell great and I can't wait to get a-roastin on these Indies. Thanks again Joe. Way cool...


----------



## physiognomy

Got a package in last night from Root... Thanks for the awesome selection of tobacco James!!!










McC Christmas Cheer '06 - is at the top of my 'to try' list
C&D Pirate Kake
SG Brackon Flake
Dunhill 965
Rattary's Old Gowrie










C&D Bayou Night
McC Anniv '05
McC Frog Morton ATP
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Edgeworth Ready Rubbed

I can't thank you enough for your generosity & look forward to trying each & every one p


----------



## Syekick

Look out if you are dealing with EvanS!! As he and I discussed, I was interested in a 
wide selection so I could try a lot, not a quantity of anything in particular. Boy did 
he do it! His trade included a Missouri Meerschaum Cob pipe, pipe cleaners and a 
fine selection as follows:

McClelland X-10 Burley Ribbon
McClelland 5100
McClelland Dark Star
Pipe World Senator
C&D Katgrini Classic
C&D Bayou Night
C&D Plantation Evening
Esoterica Dorchester

WOW! p


----------



## EvanS

Joe - I hope you fins some you like there...but more importantly, NICE FLOOR! Love the tone of the wood


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Lot's of "good stuff" being passed around here! :tu

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Smokinmojo&#8230;Cheeto
bonggoy&#8230;pnutbutrsangwich
Root&#8230;physiognomy
EvanS&#8230;syekick

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27
Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30
Root&#8230;Savvy&#8230;9/10

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for another.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

kg6smx

p
.


----------



## Sir Tony

Got EvanS package! Sorry for the delay, it arrived Monday. I ahve had limited access to a computer. Great selection! Will post pictures shortly!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Got some nice tins of Peterson' University and Irish Flake in from Savvy.

Thanks Jordan these are some azz kicking baccies.:tu

Sampler goes out in the morning.


----------



## Big T

Go ahead and sign me up as an EPS.

Thanks


----------



## justinphilly-cl

can i get in on this as a new pipe smoker? please!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230;Sir Tony&#8230;8/27

*Currently Trading*:

Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU&#8230;8/29
Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30
Root&#8230;Savvy&#8230;9/10

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Big T

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

kg6smx

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

justinphilly

.


----------



## DAFU

Received my sampler from _Blake Lockhart_................p
Excellent selection of 'baccy to try out. Thanks for your generosity Dave!

1 Missouri Meerschaum Cobb Pipe
1 tin Frog Morton on the Bayou
1 pouch Exclusiv Wild Mango
SG Chocolate Flake
GL Pease Fillmore
McClelland Dark 570
McClelland 2010
Dunhill Nightcap
Armada
Balkan Sasieni
SG 2006 Christmas
Bosworth Berry Cobbler
Butternut Burley
Holts #101
Lane Limited 1-Q


----------



## IHT

i haven't poked my head in here for a while... been too busy/away from home to be an EPS. maybe next month.


----------



## EvanS

DAFU said:


> Received my sampler from _Blake Lockhart_................p
> Excellent selection of 'baccy to try out. Thanks for your generosity Dave!
> 
> 1 Missouri Meerschaum Cobb Pipe
> 1 tin Frog Morton on the Bayou
> 1 pouch Exclusiv Wild Mango
> SG Chocolate Flake
> GL Pease Fillmore
> McClelland Dark 570
> McClelland 2010
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Armada
> Balkan Sasieni
> SG 2006 Christmas
> Bosworth Berry Cobbler
> Butternut Burley
> Holts #101
> Lane Limited 1-Q


yeah - this all looks about right.
What Dave considers a Newbie Trade Sampler...most of us would consider to be a desert island survival kit!!

Nice one Blake Lockhart!!!:tu


----------



## Big T

I got kg6smx's PM. We have begun the proceedings....


----------



## King James

Can I get in on this fellas?


----------



## kg6smx

Big T said:


> I got kg6smx's PM. We have begun the proceedings....


p Package was mailed priority mail today, should be there in a few days p:cb


----------



## Savvy

I received Root's end of the trade today, and wow, I'm not going to know what I want to smoke now. Great variety, and I'm really looking forward to trying them all out.










Here's the breakdown:

C&D Pirate Kake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Home & Hearth Larry's Blend
L.J. Peretti British Blend
C&D Bayou Night
Astley's #2 Mixture
Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake
Rattray's Old Gowrie
McClelland No. 5100 Red Cake
Home & Hearth Egg Nog 
Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Burley Cube Cut
McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond
McClelland Christmas Cheer 06

& a bundle of pipe cleaners which most definitely will be used soon.

This was a great experience, and I'm really looking forward to really getting into pipes now as well. Thanks a lot James, I'm humbled by your generosity.


----------



## dls

I would love to get my name on the NPS list.


----------



## Alyks

Savvy said:


> I received Root's end of the trade today, and wow, I'm not going to know what I want to smoke now. Great variety, and I'm really looking forward to trying them all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> 
> C&D Pirate Kake
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> Home & Hearth Larry's Blend
> L.J. Peretti British Blend
> C&D Bayou Night
> Astley's #2 Mixture
> Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake
> Rattray's Old Gowrie
> McClelland No. 5100 Red Cake
> Home & Hearth Egg Nog
> Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Burley Cube Cut
> McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 06
> 
> & a bundle of pipe cleaners which most definitely will be used soon.
> 
> This was a great experience, and I'm really looking forward to really getting into pipes now as well. Thanks a lot James, I'm humbled by your generosity.


Yikes, eh! With hits like that I'm kicking myself for pulling out of the Newbie trade. Live and learn.


----------



## Big T

Received kg6smx's end of the trade today!p
Sent your's out priority today as well:
DC# 0307 0020 0002 8715 0904


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU
Root&#8230;Savvy

*Currently Trading*:

Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie&#8230;8/30
Big T&#8230;kg6smx&#8230;9/13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some Experienced Pipe Smokers.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Justinphilly
2.King James
3.dls

.


----------



## RHNewfie

Got monsoon's end of the trade today!! What a super selection! Some I won't even know what to do with!! My wife has the camera in NY but I will post a list shortly!


----------



## RHNewfie

Alrighty! Here is the list! Some awesome smelling stuff!!

Macbarren Vanilla Cream Loose Cut
S.G. Squadron Leader
Esoterica Stonehaven (How do you smoke this?)
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
Dunhill My Mixture 965
McLelland Frog Morton on the Bayou
Rattray's Hal O'the Wind
MacBarren Plumb Cake
Escudo (How do you smoke this?)

Here is a crappy pic from my camera phone!!










Yes... the cooler is full of cigars!! Whoohoo!!


----------



## Don Fernando

Good to see it arrive. Enjoy brother !!!!!! ... and let me know what you like !



RHNewfie said:


> Alrighty! Here is the list! Some awesome smelling stuff!!
> 
> Macbarren Vanilla Cream Loose Cut
> S.G. Squadron Leader
> Esoterica Stonehaven (How do you smoke this?)
> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
> Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> Dunhill My Mixture 965
> McLelland Frog Morton on the Bayou
> Rattray's Hal O'the Wind
> MacBarren Plumb Cake
> Escudo (How do you smoke this?)
> 
> Here is a crappy pic from my camera phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... the cooler is full of cigars!! Whoohoo!!


----------



## Don Fernando

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart &#8230;DAFU
Root&#8230;Savvy
Erratum&#8230;RHNewfie

*Currently Trading*:

Big T&#8230;kg6smx&#8230;9/13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for some Experienced Pipe Smokers.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Justinphilly
2.King James
3.dls

.


----------



## EvanS

RHNewfie said:


> Alrighty! Here is the list! Some awesome smelling stuff!!
> 
> Esoterica Stonehaven (How do you smoke this?)
> Escudo (How do you smoke this?)


RH - as for smoking the flakes, there are several different ways. Some roll and stuff, some slightly break and then pack, some like to fully rub it out and make it like a loose tobac. Some smokers claim to get a fairly dramatic taste difference based on how they prep and pack their flakes tobacs. Personally I have noticed some differences but I don't have the experience to say this tobac gets prepped like this and that tobac gets prepped like that.

So, I'd simply start by breaking the flakes up a bit so that they more resemble "regular" tobac that you're used to. This way you can get a feel for the flavor without struggling. Personally I use caution when trying to pack whole flakes as they seem to have the ability to hold some moisture down deep, even when they feel dry, making for a tough smoke sometimes. Also, maybe rub a little extra on the top dusting of tobac in the bowl...sort of like a kindling to help the initial light


----------



## RHNewfie

EvanS said:


> RH - as for smoking the flakes, there are several different ways. Some roll and stuff, some slightly break and then pack, some like to fully rub it out and make it like a loose tobac. Some smokers claim to get a fairly dramatic taste difference based on how they prep and pack their flakes tobacs. Personally I have noticed some differences but I don't have the experience to say this tobac gets prepped like this and that tobac gets prepped like that.
> 
> So, I'd simply start by breaking the flakes up a bit so that they more resemble "regular" tobac that you're used to. This way you can get a feel for the flavor without struggling. Personally I use caution when trying to pack whole flakes as they seem to have the ability to hold some moisture down deep, even when they feel dry, making for a tough smoke sometimes. Also, maybe rub a little extra on the top dusting of tobac in the bowl...sort of like a kindling to help the initial light


Thanks!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*New Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

Big T&#8230;kg6smx&#8230;9/13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. Blake Lockhart

*Looking for some more Experienced Pipe Smokers. 
This is a nice opportunity to get a tin(s) of your choice 
and to give the "newbs" a few sample tobaccos.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Justinphilly

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

2.King James
3.dls

.


----------



## kg6smx

Recieved Big T's end today, in one word "WOW"!

Here's what I scored:

Frank's Choice
Columbian Mocha
Sunset Breeze 
Sherlock Holmes
Rattray's Marlin Flake
A&C Peterson Escudo
Frog Morton
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
Esoterica Penzancep


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Attention Experienced Pipe Smokers: *

I am going to be placing a tobacco order with Smokingpipes.com at the end of the month. I'm also looking for a some Experienced Pipe Smokers to sign on to trade with a New Pipe Smoker &#8230;so here's the deal:

The next five EPS to sign up on this thread will not only receive a tin(s) of tobacco from your trading partner, but you will also receive 1 additional tin of your choice from me!

*That's right&#8230;1 free tin of your choice just for signing on to trade as an EPS.* 

Once you sign on, send me a pm with the tin you want and I'll send it out to you as soon as your trade is over.

-You can choose any available tin, up to $8.00, from the smokingpipes.com website.
-To be eligible, you must have posted on the Pipe Forum for at least 3 months.
-You must be clearly qualified as an EPS according to the rules.
-Only 1 tin per EPS.
-I'm also limiting this to members within the continental US.
-This offer will end on Sept. 30th.

Let's get this going! p

.


----------



## dls

Thanks for your effort Blake! Hopefully it will spur interest in this thread.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

dls said:


> Thanks for your effort Blake! Hopefully it will spur interest in this thread.


Yeah, that's what I was hoping. Hang in there, I'm sure we'll get you someone to trade with soon. 

If all else fails, I'll sign myself on and give myself a few tins of my choice.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Sign me up as an EPS. I've done this a couple times already but its always fun.


----------



## EvanS

I'll be an EPS!!
Sign me up please


----------



## rehbas21

I'll be a Nps.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Justin...pm me so we can get our trade going.
SUOrangeGuy and EvanS...when you get a chance, pm me with your free tin selection.

*Completed trades*:

Big T&#8230;kg6smx

*Currently Trading*:

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. Blake Lockhart
2. SUOrangeGuy
3. EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1.Justinphilly
2.King James
3.dls

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

4. rehbas21


----------



## Guest

I'll take the Tazewell County guy.


Yo rehbas21, give a yell up the hollar or heck pm me, cause i can't hear SWV from here.


----------



## dls

EvanS and I have begun the trade. My order for him has shipped.


----------



## rehbas21

Root said:


> I'll take the Tazewell County guy.
> 
> Yo rehbas21, give a yell up the hollar or heck pm me, cause i can't hear SWV from here.


Pm sent


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

King James contacted me.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Todays Update:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James...9/24
EvanS&#8230;dls...9/24
Root&#8230;rehbas21...9/24

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Thanks for your participation! p

.


----------



## kg6smx

Be on the Lookout for Shoutscout, he should be signing upas a NPS as soon as he can post on CSp


----------



## Blaylock-cl

kg6smx said:


> Be on the Lookout for Shoutscout, he should be signing up as a NPS as soon as he can post on CSp


He won't have access to this section of the Pipe Forum "as soon as he can post at CS"...but thanks for the "heads-up".


----------



## jmcrawf1

I'd like to be added as a NPS


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James
EvanS&#8230;dls
Root&#8230;rehbas21

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

jmcrawf1

*BUMP*:



Blake Lockhart said:


> *Attention Experienced Pipe Smokers: *
> 
> I am going to be placing a tobacco order with Smokingpipes.com at the end of the month. I'm also looking for a some Experienced Pipe Smokers to sign on to trade with a New Pipe Smoker &#8230;so here's the deal:
> 
> The next five EPS to sign up on this thread will not only receive a tin(s) of tobacco from your trading partner, but you will also receive 1 additional tin of your choice from me!
> 
> *That's right&#8230;1 free tin of your choice just for signing on to trade as an EPS.*
> 
> Once you sign on, send me a pm with the tin you want and I'll send it out to you as soon as your trade is over.
> 
> -You can choose any available tin, up to $8.00, from the smokingpipes.com website.
> -To be eligible, you must have posted on the Pipe Forum for at least 3 months.
> -You must be clearly qualified as an EPS according to the rules.
> -Only 1 tin per EPS.
> -I'm also limiting this to members within the continental US.
> -*This offer will end on Sept. 30th. *
> 
> Let's get this going! p


There are still 2 spots left if any EPS wants to get in on this.

.


----------



## bonggoy

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Completed trades*:
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James
> EvanS&#8230;dls
> Root&#8230;rehbas21
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> jmcrawf1
> 
> *BUMP*:
> 
> There are still 2 spots left if any EPS wants to get in on this.
> 
> .


Very generous offer Dave. :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'd like to get in on the NPS side if I could!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James
EvanS&#8230;dls
Root&#8230;rehbas21

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for a few good men.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. jmcrawf1
2. ToddziLLa


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blake Lockhart said:


> There are still 2 spots left if any EPS wants to get in on this.
> 
> .





bonggoy said:


> Very generous offer Dave. :tu


Go ahead and take a spot, Ronnie...

...Heard there's a tin of "Grand Orientals" there, with your name on it!


----------



## Guest

Got my end in from rehbas21 today 
Very nice tins of GL Pease Laural Heights and Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic.

Yum YUm YUM

Thanks Ryan.

Yours goes out in the morning.


----------



## rehbas21

Glad everything got to you okay. I look forward to the sampler.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Do I have to DARE somebody to take me up in a trade???


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I would gladly like to add myself as an EPS. Been at it for 14 years so, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## jmcrawf1

dogsplayinpoker and I are in a trade :tu


----------



## Sancho

I'd love to be added as a NPS, this is a totally new qorld to explore :tu Thanks for organiizing this Blake!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
Root&#8230;rehbas21...9/24
dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1...9/30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for a couple EPS.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. ToddziLLa&#8230;9/28
2. Sancho&#8230;10/01

p


----------



## Kayak_Rat

How about an Almost Experienced Pipe Smoker????

Whoever is next, pm me your addy.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Kayak_Rat said:


> How about an Almost Experienced Pipe Smoker????
> 
> Whoever is next, pm me your addy.


Looks good from this end...I'll put you down as an AEPS, Zack 
...and next up is (NPS)ToddziLLa.

Appreciate your joining in! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

PM sent to one Mr. Rat.


----------



## EvanS

Kayak_Rat said:


> How about an Almost Experienced Pipe Smoker????
> 
> Whoever is next, pm me your addy.


hmph - now I know why he's too busy to pick out a grinder for me


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EvanS said:


> hmph - now I know why he's too busy to pick out a grinder for me


:r:r:r:r

Working on it now Ev's.

You not want the thesis prepared by Prof Moo? Or are you afraid to ask a question and get the third degree?? Either way, pm in bound.


----------



## aeroswat

Just getting into pipe smoking and enjoying it as an addition to cigars. 

I would like to be put in as a NPS, please
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## rehbas21

Just got my end of the deal from Root today and he went completely over board :tu I got the following:

100 gram tin of Frog Morton Across the Pond
Full Pouch of China Black Vanilla Burley
Astleg's No 2 Mixture
Altadis Count Pulaski
Cornell and Diehl Pirate Kake
Rattray Old Gowrie
Strike Force
Egg nog
Edgeworth Burley
X-mas Cheer 2006

Thanks for the great trade.


----------



## fireman43

I would like to be added to the list as a NPS please Blake.


----------



## EvanS

DLS!! - looks like UPS bungled your shipment and it won't be delivered until Wed 10/03 so if you have special delivery you should able to get a refund - WOOT!

But in the meantime I got sent out of town for work but should be back Thursday and will ship to you Thurs or Fri.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

Root&#8230;rehbas21

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24

EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1...9/30
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Looking for a couple EPS.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Sancho&#8230;10/01
2. aeroswat&#8230;10/02
3. Fireman43...10/02

aeroswat...Since this was your first post in the Pipe Forums...Welcome!  Looking forward to hearing from you in the General Pipe Forum so the member here can get to know you! :tu


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Completed trades*:
> 
> Root&#8230;rehbas21
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
> 
> EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
> dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1...9/30
> Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> EvanS...bring it on Sancho, PM me!! 10/02
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> 1. Sancho&#8230;10/01
> 2. aeroswat&#8230;10/02
> 3. Fireman43...10/02
> 
> aeroswat...Since this was your first post in the Pipe Forums...Welcome!  Looking forward to hearing from you in the General Pipe Forum so the member here can get to know you! :tu


Figure since I will be home in 2 days this is as good a time as any


----------



## aeroswat

been lurking and reading in this forum, been trying to get as much info as needed to start a new hobbyp, been working on a tin of Frog Morton ATP, and have been checking out other pipe sites trying to get a feel for what I'm doing, 

Thanks for letting me get in this
Shawn


----------



## ultramag

Blake, could I please be added as a NPS? I look forward to trading with someone soon!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Got Joels(jmcrawf1) end of the trade today. As I suspected would happen, he sent more than he was supposed to. SONUVA!!!! Sent ALL of the suggested tobaccos I gave him. Peterson University Flake, Peterson Irish Flake and the new Waccamaw blend from the C&D partnership with LowCountry Tobacco(smokingpipes.com). Joel, you will get yours my friend. My end of the trade to go out tomorrow, will post dc#. 

Seriously, nicely done!


----------



## smokehouse

I'll be an EPS.
Sign me up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1...9/30
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. EvanS
2.Smokehouse

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Sancho&#8230;10/01
2. aeroswat&#8230;10/02

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

3. Fireman43...10/02
4. ultramag&#8230;10/3


----------



## jmcrawf1

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Got Joels(jmcrawf1) end of the trade today. As I suspected would happen, he sent more than he was supposed to. SONUVA!!!! Sent ALL of the suggested tobaccos I gave him. Peterson University Flake, Peterson Irish Flake and the new Waccamaw blend from the C&D partnership with LowCountry Tobacco(smokingpipes.com). Joel, you will get yours my friend. My end of the trade to go out tomorrow, will post dc#.
> 
> Seriously, nicely done!


I told you I was gonna have to dare someone to take me on......


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

DC# 0307 1790 0001 7072 0923 to jmcrawf1
On the way back at you crawdaddy!!


----------



## EvanS

got the Kingfisher from dls :dr got back home later todday than planned so my end will go out tomorrow


----------



## aeroswat

pm sent to smokehouse

Works out great as I was getting ready to make an order

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## EvanS

Sancho contacted me and I gave him my request:tu






LOOK AT SMOKEHOUSE!!! you go boy 
sniff - they grow up so quickly


----------



## EvanS

NPS has shipped to dls - DC# 0307 1790 0003 0217 1692

Thanks David!!


----------



## Sancho

Im alive  just without internet access  PM sent


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1...9/30
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
EvanS&#8230; Sancho(pm sent)
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat (pm sent)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

Blake Lockhart

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

fireman43

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

ultramag&#8230;10/3

___________________

Let's get this started, Joe (fireman43) 

p


----------



## fireman43

PM headed your way Dave.

Blake Lockhart and I are in a trade. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blake Lockhart said:


> Let's get this started, Joe (fireman43)
> 
> p





fireman43 said:


> PM headed your way Dave.
> 
> Blake Lockhart and I are in a trade. :tu


Wow! One minute response time!

Guess I should have expected that from a "fireman"! :tu


----------



## kg6smx

Blake Lockhart said:


> Wow! One minute response time!
> 
> Guess I should have expected that from a "fireman"! :tu


It kinda figures, dosen't it; ready to respond to something pleasurable; just a quickly as something proffesional


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> LOOK AT SMOKEHOUSE!!! you go boy
> sniff - they grow up so quickly


:r

aeroswat PMed me and I sent him my request.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Got my end of dogsplayinpoker's trade and in true clubstogie fashion he used this as an oppurtunity to smack a newbie around. Check it out










Dave, this concludes our trade. I got some smoking to do. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dave, this concludes our trade. I got some smoking to do. :tu


Looks like you're all set up, Joel! You've got a nice assortment to keep you busy for awhile!

Enjoy! p


----------



## EvanS

Just wanted to say that it's great to see all of the new activity in here lately. Knuckles Lockhart seems to have gotten things going nicely...


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Am ready for another EPS round! Just drop me a pm.


----------



## ultramag

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Am ready for another EPS round! Just drop me a pm.


Woohoo, I'm ready too. It should be my turn, but I'll wait for Blake to update the list so I don't break any rules. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ultramag said:


> Woohoo, I'm ready too. It should be my turn... :tu


You're up! Go ahead and pm dogsplayinpoker to start the trade.

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230; jmcrawf1

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230;dls&#8230;9/24
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat&#8230;10/07 
Blake Lockhart&#8230;fireman43...10/06

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

ultramag

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## ultramag

PM sent!!!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Trade in process with ultramag.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

You can sign me up as an EPS, Blake.


----------



## fireman43

fireman43 said:


> PM headed your way Dave.
> 
> Blake Lockhart and I are in a trade. :tu


Smokingpipes is saying your stuff is on its way Dave. Don't have a tracking number though. Keep an eye out for it and enjoy!p


----------



## dls

Recieved Evan's package today! All i can say is HOLY SH**!!!
Rattray's Hal o' The Wynd
SG Chocolate Flake
McClelland Grand Oriental Katerini Classic
C&D Plantation Evening
Germain's Royal Jersey Perique
Pipeworks & Wilke #191
McClelland's 5100
Esoterica Dorchester

An awesome assortment! Sorry for the terrible pic, but it's the best i could do.


----------



## fireman43

fireman43 said:


> Smokingpipes is saying your stuff is on its way Dave. Don't have a tracking number though. Keep an eye out for it and enjoy!p


*1Z9YA2750344579555*
UPS TRACKING PAGE


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230;dls

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat&#8230;10/07 
Blake Lockhart&#8230;fireman43...10/06
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

American Psycho-Analyist

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*Looking for an NPS* 
^^^
This is the first time I ever said that!


----------



## EvanS

:r

Now THERE'S a first!!

AP-A scared away all the noobs

:r


----------



## Sancho

My NPS trade for EvanS should be getting to me today :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Joe, I got your package today!

McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun
McClelland Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander

"Just what the doctor ordered"...Thank you sir! :tu

Yours went out today.

0306 2400 0000 9064 0774


----------



## fireman43

Blake Lockhart said:


> Joe, I got your package today!
> 
> McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun
> McClelland Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander
> 
> "Just what the doctor ordered"...Thank you sir! :tu
> 
> Yours went out today.
> 
> 0306 2400 0000 9064 0774


Glad you got it Dave! Enjoy brother!


----------



## Sancho

Didn't make it to the post office today, EvanS's package leaves tommorrow


----------



## fireman43

Received my end from Dave (Blake Lockhart) today, and all I can say is wow! He sent me a very generous sampler of the following tobacco as well as some always needed pipe cleaners. Thanks again for trading with me Dave! Jungle generosity at work.





This completes my trade with Blake Lockhart.:tu

Trader feedback left.


----------



## Sancho

03071790000367291960 out to EvanS


----------



## EvanS

Sancho said:


> 03071790000367291960 out to EvanS


cool Sancho - I will be on travel tues and Wed but should be back Wed afternoon so you shouldn't see any delay in the return


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart&#8230;fireman43

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat&#8230;10/07 
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

American Psycho-Analyist

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):



*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

Let me know when you've completed your trade.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Got my end from Todd yesterday. You must have been reading my mind bro.

Dunhil 965
SG Balkan Flake

I will have yours out in the next few days.


----------



## aeroswat

smokehouse
0304 0370 0001 3739 3937 p

headed your way
Thanks


----------



## ToddziLLa

Kayak_Rat said:


> Got my end from Todd yesterday. You must have been reading my mind bro.
> 
> Dunhil 965
> SG Balkan Flake
> 
> I will have yours out in the next few days.


Cool! Glad I got something up your alley. :bl


----------



## dayplanner

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart&#8230;fireman43

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa&#8230;10/01
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat&#8230;10/07 
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

American Psycho-Analyist
cquon

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):



*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

Let me know when you've completed your trade.


----------



## EvanS

Sancho - I got stuck out of town for another night so yours won't go until likely Friday morning...sorry bro. 
But my wife tells me that the Kendal Cream arrived safe and sound. THANK YOU!!

this must gonna be really good, cuz the tins has teeth marks in it


----------



## ultramag

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Trade in process with ultramag.


This flew yesterday like I had PM'ed you Jason. :tu

DC # 0306 3030 0003 4203 6715

Brace yourself! :ssp


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ToddziLLa said:


> Cool! Glad I got something up your alley. :bl


With no further ado......04798235123002044587


----------



## Sancho

EvanS said:


> Sancho - I got stuck out of town for another night so yours won't go until likely Friday morning...sorry bro.
> But my wife tells me that the Kendal Cream arrived safe and sound. THANK YOU!!
> 
> this must gonna be really good, cuz the tins has teeth marks in it


Indeed, my teeth are still sore from packageing that up


----------



## smokehouse

Got my SG Chocolate Flake from aeroswat.

Here ya go.
0103 8555 7492 0005 9430


----------



## Spect

Add me as an NPS please! I'm ready to make the leap. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Spect said:


> Add me as an NPS please! I'm ready to make the leap. :tu


Go ahead and pm American Psycho-Analyist to start your trade.

Welcome to the Pipe Forum section of CS! p


----------



## Spect

PM Sent.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

You sunz'a'beeches are making it dangerous to check my mail!:ss
After a 13 hour day of workin' in the salt mines, I get home to a box that is much too large. It is, of course, from ultramag and is his end of the NSP trade. I open it up and
View attachment 14526


WTF is wrong with you people!! I told Chad, a couple cigars OR Royal Cajun Ebony OR Christmas Cheer 2007. NOT ALL OF THEM! :chk

In all seriousness, I greatly appreciate the tobacco and cigars but even more, the thoughtfulness of the act. I am a member of another forum whose generosity I thought could not be beat, but CS takes the cake. 
I will not be able to get to the post office 'til Wed or Thurs due to work but when I do ultramag, you're goin' down!!:mn


----------



## fireman43

dogsplayinpoker said:


> You sunz'a'beeches are making it dangerous to check my mail!:ss
> After a 13 hour day of workin' in the salt mines, I get home to a box that is much too large. It is, of course, from ultramag and is his end of the NSP trade. I open it up and
> View attachment 14526
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you people!! I told Chad, a couple cigars OR Royal Cajun Ebony OR Christmas Cheer 2007. NOT ALL OF THEM! :chk
> 
> In all seriousness, I greatly appreciate the tobacco and cigars but even more, the thoughtfulness of the act. I am a member of another forum whose generosity I thought could not be beat, but CS takes the cake.
> I will not be able to get to the post office 'til Wed or Thurs due to work but when I do ultramag, you're goin' down!!:mn


:r Very nice Chad!!:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

King James' end of our trade arrived today. An 8 oz. pouch of Stonehaven!

I'll be shipping out my end on Monday.


----------



## EvanS

Sancho's NST return DC# = 0307 1790 0003 0214 8663


----------



## ultramag

dogsplayinpoker said:


> You sunz'a'beeches are making it dangerous to check my mail!:ss
> After a 13 hour day of workin' in the salt mines, I get home to a box that is much too large. It is, of course, from ultramag and is his end of the NSP trade. I open it up and
> 
> WTF is wrong with you people!! I told Chad, a couple cigars OR Royal Cajun Ebony OR Christmas Cheer 2007. NOT ALL OF THEM! :chk
> 
> In all seriousness, I greatly appreciate the tobacco and cigars but even more, the thoughtfulness of the act. I am a member of another forum whose generosity I thought could not be beat, but CS takes the cake.
> I will not be able to get to the post office 'til Wed or Thurs due to work but when I do ultramag, you're goin' down!!:mn


No problem, I definately understand the work thing. Enjoy the package, IMO it is most deserved. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

To King James.

0103 8555 7492 0252 4691


----------



## ToddziLLa

Got my NST from Kayak Rat. Uhh...WOW! Thanks brother. :tu

That completes our trade.


----------



## aeroswat

Got mey end from Smokehouse, man that is a lot of tobacco

will enjoy tasting

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## jquirit

Do you mind if another noob joins the fray?

p


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ToddziLLa said:


> Got my NST from Kayak Rat. Uhh...WOW! Thanks brother. :tu
> 
> That completes our trade.


Hopefully there is something in there you will like. I just threw in a little of whatever tins I had open. Let me now what you think of them.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8
American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;Spect&#8230;10/20

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

cquon

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

jquirit

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dayplanner

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Kayak Rat&#8230;ToddziLLa
smokehouse&#8230; aeroswat

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
EvanS&#8230; Sancho&#8230;10/05
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8
American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;Spect&#8230;10/20
cquon - jquirit

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Got Spect's end of the deal today. Am waiting for his address before I send off the package (address was not listed on package sent).


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

My end of the bargain sent today. No DC.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

sorry my end got a little held up. Went today dc#03071790000092000240


----------



## Sancho

Got EvanS's end of our trade today, he sent a fantastic variety 

X-Mas Cheer 01
McCranies Red Ribbon either 1996,1986 or 1966 cant tell exactly
SG Deluxe Kendal Cream Flake
C&D Autumn Evening
C&D Briar Fox
MC VA #5100
C&D Safe Harbor Flake
Wessex Burly Slice
Pipeworks & Wilke #192

Going outside to light ome red ribbon up right now 

Thanks Evan!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Looks like Evan unloaded a bunch of his unsmokeable tobaccos!  j/k



Nice selection there...enjoy! :tu


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> Looks like Evan unloaded a bunch of his unsmokeable tobaccos!


Don't you have some kneecaps to break or enforcing to do? Nothing but favorites for my Sancho!!!

Enjoy Chris!!!


----------



## dayplanner

jquirit said:


> Do you mind if another noob joins the fray?
> 
> p


Got Jon's end today - 1 tin of Escudo (yum), and 1 tin of Navy Flake. Your end goes out Wed, Jon. Thanks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230; Sancho

Should be some more landing soon! Keep us posted when they do. :tu

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James&#8230;9/24
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;ultramag&#8230;10/8
American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;Spect&#8230;10/20
cquon&#8230;jquirit&#8230;10/25

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

-----

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

-----

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ultramag

dogsplayinpoker said:


> sorry my end got a little held up. Went today dc#03071790000092000240


Wow! No need for sorry I would have waited alot longer for this box. p Jason sure did go a long way to see to it that a newb gets off on the right foot. I feel bad because I can't post pics of my end of the trade right now. My wife has our camera today. :hn I will be giving the rundown though and will get the photo up ASAP.

First off, what newb wouldn't be excited to get a new pipe for the rotation right? Well, imagine how excited the newb is when he gets two pipes for the rotation. :tu One is a Kay-Woodie drinkless straight and the other the neatest Winslow Crown that was dogs first estate pipe. It is too cool, short and chubby like me. Next, you have to light the pipe right? Oh yes, a Zippo pipe lighter found it's way into the box as well. After smokin' ya got a clean it so there was also a handful of pipe cleaners and a handful of brush type pipe cleaners. Above and beyond already in my book.

The very generous tobacco samples included:

1. Irish Oak (a whole 50 gram tin)
2.FVF by Samuel Gawith
3.Davidoff Scottish Mixture
4.C&D Haunted Bookshop (this was on the short list for me. The name intrigues me.)
5.McClelland Dark Star
6.Mac Baren Dark Twist
7.Firedance Flake by Samuel Gawith
8.Nightcap by Dunhill (aged 3 years)
9.Bob's Chocolate Flake 
10.Luxury Twist Flake by Stokkebye

Thanks for the awesome NPS trade Jason. If you enjoyed yourself half as much as I did then we should both be happy and pretty busy smoking for a while. :tu Again, my apologies for no pic. :hn


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> Wow! No need for sorry I would have waited alot longer for this box. p Jason sure did go a long way to see to it that a newb gets off on the right foot. I feel bad because I can't post pics of my end of the trade right now. My wife has our camera today. :hn I will be giving the rundown though and will get the photo up ASAP.
> 
> First off, what newb wouldn't be excited to get a new pipe for the rotation right? Well, imagine how excited the newb is when he gets two pipes for the rotation. :tu One is a Kay-Woodie drinkless straight and the other the neatest Winslow Crown that was dogs first estate pipe. It is too cool, short and chubby like me. Next, you have to light the pipe right? Oh yes, a Zippo pipe lighter found it's way into the box as well. After smokin' ya got a clean it so there was also a handful of pipe cleaners and a handful of brush type pipe cleaners. Above and beyond already in my book.
> 
> The very generous tobacco samples included:
> 
> 1. Irish Oak (a whole 50 gram tin)
> 2.FVF by Samuel Gawith
> 3.Davidoff Scottish Mixture
> 4.C&D Haunted Bookshop (this was on the short list for me. The name intrigues me.)
> 5.McClelland Dark Star
> 6.Mac Baren Dark Twist
> 7.Firedance Flake by Samuel Gawith
> 8.Nightcap by Dunhill (aged 3 years)
> 9.Bob's Chocolate Flake
> 10.Luxury Twist Flake by Stokkebye
> 
> Thanks for the awesome NPS trade Jason. If you enjoyed yourself half as much as I did then we should both be happy and pretty busy smoking for a while. :tu Again, my apologies for no pic. :hn


Here is the pic of my end of the NPS with dogsplayinpoker. This makes us done Dave.

http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=npstradeub7.jpg


----------



## EvanS

holy schmidt - when did the NST for Pipes turn into "Let's Kill the Mailman"?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Glad you got the "load". I have had a great time sharing the little bit of knowledge that I have acquired over the years. Enjoy the smokes brother!!


----------



## Spect

My sampler from Josh (APA) arrived today. I was expecting the package today and wow... insane. Thanks for the heavy hitting welcome to the pipe forum.

Balkan Sobranie Original Mix
Balkan Sasieni
CAO Old iron sides
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture
Dunhill Early Morning pipe
Dunhill London Mixture
Esoteric Penzance
Esoterica Margate
Esoterica Stonehenge
Iwan Reis Baikn supreme
McClellands #27
PS Luxury Navy Flake
Samuel Gawith's Squadron Leader
Samuel Gawith's Balkan Flake


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Great assortment there...plenty to keep you busy for awhile!

Very nice Josh! :tu


----------



## King James

got SUorangeguy's half the other day and wow! what a selection. I'm swamped at school so will get pics up ASAP


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Ultramag
American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;Spect
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;King James

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;jquirit&#8230;10/25

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

-----

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

-----

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## dayplanner

Jon, here it comes -

DC# 0103 8555 7492 7431 7511.

Enjoy!


----------



## tech-ninja

Hey, guys. Ronnie pointed me over to this thread as a get started point. I got a pipe a year or so ago and tried a couple of tobaccos but did not find much I liked. After talking with Ronnie at the shack herf and a couple of guys on skype, I was probably smoking aromatic stuff and I should try something different.
So....

Here I am. Total n00b at the pipe scene. Lookin for some schoolin. 

Please sign me up as a NSP. :tu 
I'll keep a lookout for an ESP

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;jquirit&#8230;10/25

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*We've got a live one down below!* 

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

tech-ninja

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## jquirit

Received cquon's end of the trade, and my goodness... I think a few things fell into the package I think he didn't mean to ship! :r

In the package was:

Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox (Va)
McClelland Bombay Extra
Solani White and Black
GL Pease Odyssey
a new cob pipe (can't have too many of these!)
100 pipe cleaners plus a pipe multi-tool
... and the item I think he inadvertantly packed into the box: a tin of Samuel Gawih's Bracken Flake! Below is a pic of all of the items sent. Thank you very much, cquon! Now I'm debating the Briar Fox or the Bracken Flake (which needs to be rubbed out?) as my first bowl of the night.

p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Update:*
> 
> *Completed trades*:
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> cquon&#8230;jquirit&#8230;10/25
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> *We've got a live one down below!*
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> tech-ninja
> 
> *^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


[/quote]

He's mine.  PM me....


----------



## tech-ninja

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> He's mine. PM me....


PM Sent

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;jquirit&#8230;10/25
American Psycho-Analyst...tech-ninja...11/05

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## tech-ninja

My end is out today! 

0103 8555 7492 1579 3343


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

tech-ninja said:


> My end is out today!
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 1579 3343


Got it. My end just left. Enjoy!


----------



## Infin1ty

Hey Black Lockhart, I think im ready to try this again. Shouldn't have any problems with finances this time.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Infin1ty said:


> Hey Black Lockhart, I think im ready...


I'm sure you'll be trading soon! :tu

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;tech-ninja&#8230;11/05

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for an EPS*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

Infin1ty

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## jgros001

Hey Blake, can you put me down as a new pipe smoker (haven't smoked anything yet but I have two corncobs and a tamper on the way). Thanks!!


----------



## tech-ninja

Wow! Got my end in from Josh and got a whole bunch of stuff to try!

G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
G.L. Pease Odyssey
G.L. Pease Westminster
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture
Dunhill My Mixtrue 965
Dunhill London Mixture
CAO Old Ironsides
Sam Gawith Squadron Leader
McClelland #27 VA
Pipeworks and Wilke #515
And a whole pack of Balkan Sobrainie Original Smoking Mixture

!!! :dr !!!

Thanks Josh! I can't wait to try em!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

^^^ That's a sweet looking sampler!

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

American Psycho-Analyist&#8230;tech-ninja&#8230;11/15

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for "a few good men!"*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Infin1ty
2. jgros001

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## EvanS

I'm in as EPS - Infin1ty, PM me. Dave, do some admin work and put me in as EPS would ya?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> I'm in as EPS - Infin1ty, PM me. Dave, do some admin work and put me in as EPS would ya?


:tg I tryin' as hard as I can boss! 

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. EvanS
2. Blake Lockhart...send me a pm Jeff to get this started.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Infin1ty
2. jgros001

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## dayplanner

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. EvanS
2. Blake Lockhart...send me a pm Jeff to get this started.
3. cquon

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Infin1ty
2. jgros001

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## jgros001

PM sent to Blake, thanks


----------



## paperairplane

I'd like to sign up as a NPS, por favor!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

paperairplane said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS, por favor!


Looks like your in luck. You can give Doyle (cquon) a pm to get your trade started! :tu


----------



## paperairplane

PM sent!


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> :tg I tryin' as hard as I can boss!


Great - now I have to try to retract the email to the SPS and tell him NOT to poop down your chimney 



cquon said:


> 3. cquon


and looky looky here - it's Mr. D-Italkalotofsmackinthecoffeeforum-rob...showing restraint and toeing the line up in here :tu

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## dayplanner

EvanS said:


> and looky looky here - it's Mr. D-Italkalotofsmackinthecoffeeforum-rob...showing restraint and toeing the line up in here :tu
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together


Bite me!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

cquon said:


> Bite me!


:tpd:


----------



## Nabinger16

I suppose it's about time I give the NST for pipes a whirl...

Sign me up as a rookie as hell pipe smoker! :tu

Thanks


----------



## EvanS

once bitten, twice shy


----------



## dayplanner

..babe


----------



## dayplanner

Ok, because I need another slope...Sign me up as a noob...I got the itch to get into pipe smoking after chatting with IHT and Croatan at the Hillbilly Herf.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Welcome... new members (Nabringer16 and volum) to the Pipe Forum!

*Update:*

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Infin1ty
Blake Lockhart&#8230;jgros001
cquon...paperairplane

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.
2.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Nabinger16
2. volum

p

.


----------



## IHT

sign me up as an *EPS*.
edit: is see BL posted same time i did.. :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. IHT
2.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Nabinger16
2. volum

p

.


----------



## Nabinger16

PM sent to IHT :tu


----------



## Infin1ty

Alright got a PM from Evans today, sorry about not contacting him first! Anyways PMed him back so we should be good to go.


----------



## IHT

Nabinger16 said:


> PM sent to IHT :tu


got it. p



Nabinger16 said:


> PM sent to IHT :tu


Nabinger16 and I are in a trade.
:bl


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

EPS me.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Received my end of the trade from jgros001. 

Low Country Tobacco: Waccamaw
Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokhoum

I've been wanting to try these...Thanks you! :tu
Yours will go out on Friday.



p


----------



## Infin1ty

Just placed Evans's order today. He should recieve it by saturday im guessing because of Thanksgiving.


----------



## EvanS

:dr


Infin1ty said:


> Just placed Evans's order today. He should recieve it by saturday im guessing because of Thanksgiving.


:dr


----------



## dayplanner

Since I think I am next on the list, can I pm SUOrangeGuy to get a trade started? I hadn't seen an updated list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

volum said:


> Since I think I am next on the list, can I pm SUOrangeGuy to get a trade started? I hadn't seen an updated list.


You are correct sir...go ahead and get your trade started with SUOrangeGuy.

If you have any questions, just give me a holler!

Enjoy!

p


----------



## dayplanner

PM sent to SUOrangeGuy


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I responded. Now on to my turkey coma...zzz.


----------



## n3uka

Could you please sign me up as a NPS when you get a chance. 
Thanks and now back to my turkey coma


----------



## paperairplane

Drob - the goods are en route - 1zy 66f37 039292 6972 ups ground.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Infin1ty
Blake Lockhart&#8230;jgros001
IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
Drob&#8230;paperairplane
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for an EPS.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. n3uka

p


----------



## Infin1ty

Just got the e-mail today from 4noggins, package has been sent to EvanS!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Back in as an EPS Mr. Lockhart. NPS, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## n3uka

pm sent


----------



## jgros001

Blake Lockhart said:


> Received my end of the trade from jgros001.
> 
> Low Country Tobacco: Waccamaw
> Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokhoum
> 
> I've been wanting to try these...Thanks you! :tu
> Yours will go out on Friday.
> 
> p


Dave lit me up good!!

Baggies:

McClelland Dark Star
Sunjammer
SG Chocolate Flake
Balkan Sasieni
C/D Yorktown
Dunhill Nightcap
Boswell Chirstmas Cookie
SG Christmas 2006

Package of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish

Package of Jamestown English Mixture

Erinmore Flake 50g tin

Thanks Dave....way over the top.

I gots some smoking to do!!

Give me a month or so and I will definitely be back to repay this to another pipe smoking newbie.


----------



## EvanS

jgros001 said:


> Dave lit me up good!!
> 
> Baggies:
> 
> McClelland Dark Star
> Sunjammer
> SG Chocolate Flake
> Balkan Sasieni
> C/D Yorktown
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Boswell Chirstmas Cookie
> SG Christmas 2006
> 
> Package of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish
> 
> Package of Jamestown English Mixture
> 
> Erinmore Flake 50g tin


dude!!! The old guy can still bring it, huh? Niiice..........

Got G&H Louisiana Flake today from Inf1nity...just need his addy to lob the return


----------



## n3uka

My end should be delivered tomorrow. p
1Z 9YA 275 03 4444 211 1


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

n3uka said:


> My end should be delivered tomorrow. p
> 1Z 9YA 275 03 4444 211 1


Insomnia CAN work for you too!!:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I tried to be good. Really!! But you noobs don't let up. I specifically only gave one balkan blend for the trade so I wouldn't feel like a leech and what does Dave do but send me three!! :dr
View attachment 15276

Nicely done brother, my end ships tomorrow.


----------



## n3uka

Couldn't help myself. They were on sale


----------



## Infin1ty

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I tried to be good. Really!! But you noobs don't let up. I specifically only gave one balkan blend for the trade so I wouldn't feel like a leech and what does Dave do but send me three!! :dr
> View attachment 15276
> 
> Nicely done brother, my end ships tomorrow.


How big are those tins?


----------



## EvanS

Return to Infin1ty shipped via DC# 0307 0020 0000 6500 2630


----------



## tzilt

This is by far the coolest forum related activity I have ever seen. :dr

May I sign up as an NPS?


----------



## Nabinger16

IHT,

Imbound first thing in the AM. DC # 420 66043 420 66043 9101 0385 5574 9230 2062 62

Enjoy my friend!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Infin1ty said:


> How big are those tins?


They are Bumble-sized!!

actually 2 oz tins.


----------



## Infin1ty

Wow, you know, I never realized how much tobacco you get in even a 50g tin.


----------



## IHT

Nabinger16 said:


> IHT,
> 
> Imbound first thing in the AM. DC # 420 66043 9101 0385 5574 9230 2062 62
> 
> Enjoy my friend!


sweet, i'll start working on your sampler.

btw - what in the HELL is that a DC # to? too big for USPS. is it UPS, Klingon, Fed Ex, DHL, Smoke Signals?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

IHT said:


> sweet, i'll start working on your sampler.
> 
> btw - what in the HELL is that a DC # to? too big for USPS. is it UPS, Klingon, Fed Ex, DHL, Smoke Signals?


It looks like the long number on the click n ship label. The center part is the DC#.


----------



## Infin1ty

hmm, thought I would have gotten my package today, but didn't. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart&#8230;jgros001

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Infin1ty
IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
Drob&#8230;paperairplane
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
dogplayinpoker&#8230;n3uka

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for an EPS.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. tzilt

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dayplanner

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Blake Lockhart&#8230;jgros001

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Infin1ty
IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
Drob&#8230;paperairplane
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
dogplayinpoker&#8230;n3uka

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. cquon

*Looking for an EPS.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. tzilt

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

'Tis the season!


----------



## Seanohue

Well, I just bought my first pipe not more than 10 minutes ago, so I figure I've waited long enough to make a post here  So, put me down as an NPS :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Looks like tzilt and I are a tradin'. :tu


----------



## Nabinger16

IHT said:


> btw - what in the HELL is that a DC # to? too big for USPS. is it UPS, Klingon, Fed Ex, DHL, Smoke Signals?


Sorry Greg, I must have skipped over your reply. That's the mileage on my vehicle. I'm driving it out to you personally. :ss I see you fingered it out, it is the actual DC # off the USPS click and ship label. I've never seen one that long either (that's what she said) but that's what it is. You probably should be getting it today or tomorrow.

Trent

EDIT: I just realized what I did. FYI MR is an actual handicap, and I should not be made fun of because of it.


----------



## tzilt

cquon said:


> Looks like tzilt and I are a tradin'. :tu


Package on the way from Smokingpipes.com. I will post the tracking number when (if?) they send it to me. p


----------



## tzilt

tzilt said:


> Package on the way from Smokingpipes.com. I will post the tracking number when (if?) they send it to me. p


UPS tracking#: 
1Z9YA2750344225043


----------



## Infin1ty

Got my package from EvanS today. Very good selection, I have already become addicted :ss


----------



## IHT

Nabinger16 said:


> You probably should be getting it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Trent


Trent, i got it today. it looks/smells great.
the extra is awesome, i'll post a photo later.
i'll try to get yours out tomorrow or monday.

edit: it's later, time for the photo.


----------



## dayplanner

Rec'd 'planes' end today - a can of Escudo (can never have too much), plus a baggie of Scottish Mixture and some Bullseye Flake. Thanks Joe, been wantin' to try some of that Bullseye.

Your end goes out Monday. May I suggest,

WOMEN AND CHILDREN FIRST!


----------



## paperairplane

Glad everything arrived on schedule - I am hoping to kick my cold this weekend and get to some serious reviews in the next few weeks. I want to try and really document my impressions early on so that I can compare later impressions and see how my tastes change.


----------



## EvanS

Infin1ty said:


> I have already become addicted


My work here is complete 

ENJOY!!


----------



## dayplanner

SUOrangeGuy's package went out today.

DC# 0103 8555 7493 3159 0161


----------



## kheffelf

Might as well sign me up as well.


----------



## Alyks

Sign me up as an EPS, please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> Sign me up as an EPS, please.


Alyks...I appreciate your wanting to sign up as an EPS...however, the rules state that an EPS needs to be smoking pipes for at least 6 mos. Hopefully, you'll jump in sometime after mid-February.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230;Infin1ty

*Currently Trading*:

IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
cquon&#8230;paperairplane
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
dogplayinpoker&#8230;n3uka
cquon&#8230; tzilt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. kheffelf

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Seanohue

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seanohue

Sending PM to kheffelf...


----------



## n3uka

Received my goodies from dogplayinpoker. I didn't even have to look at the label to know what was in it. Smelled very good.

samplers of:
Dunhill Nightcap
C&D Haunted Bookshop
McClelland Royal Cajun Ebony
Mac Baren Dark Twist
McClelland Dark Star
Samuel Gawith Bob's Chocolate Flake
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Samuel Gawith Firedance Flake
Mac Baren CUBE
a pouch of St. Bruno 

Thanks for the great sampler.

Now off to buy another corn cob or 2 so I don't have too much down time in my tasting.


----------



## dayplanner

paperairplane said:


> Drob - the goods are en route - 1zy 66f37 039292 6972 ups ground.


Right back at ya, Joe -

DC# 0103 8555 7491 7465 1883


----------



## kheffelf

Seanohue said:


> Sending PM to kheffelf...


We are in a trade.


----------



## IHT

Nabinger16 said:


> IHT,
> 
> Imbound first thing in the AM. DC # 420 66043 9101 0385 5574 9230 2062 62[/URL]
> 
> Enjoy my friend!


Trent, yours went out today (a link).


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

dogplayinpoker&#8230;n3uka

*Currently Trading*:

IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
cquon&#8230;paperairplane
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I got my end today. A tin of Reiner Long Golden Flake. I'll get volum's out tomorrow with all the rest I have to ship.


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> Trent, yours went out today (a link).




i take it the box was too big to leave in the mailbox?
sorry 'bout that.



USPS said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0001 4468 5051
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 8:37 AM on December 5, 2007 in NORTH WEBSTER, IN 46555 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

0103 8555 7492 4976 2308


----------



## Nabinger16

IHT said:


> i take it the box was too big to leave in the mailbox?
> sorry 'bout that.


It was a big box alright!!! :dr

My GOD!!! I didn't realize you were going to send me a little corner of Heaven.
- Anniversary Kake
- C&D Kajun Kake
- Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls (I love the warning they put on the tin)
- MacBaren Mature Virginia
- SG Full Virginia Flake
- Solani VA Flake w/Perique #633

Take a deep breath... the list is still going.

- Esoterica Dunbar
- Solani Silver Flake #660
- McClelland St. James Woods
- G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight
- McClelland Christmas Cheer '07
- IHT's Blind Review #2

And as if that wasn't enough.... He sent a damn nice cob pipe also! Of all of the blends you sent, the CC '07 was the only one I've tried.

Greg, you my friend... Went way above and beyond! Thank you!

*Mr. Lockhart, The trade between IHT and my self is complete.*


----------



## IHT

Nabinger16 said:


> - IHT's Blind Review #2


:tu

have fun messin with those flakes/cakes/curlies. if you have any questions, feel free to PM me. let us know what you think of 'em as well. i know you said you wanted to try a bunch of VAs and stuff like that.

FYI - i didn't go overboard, he sent me 4oz of tobacco, so it's all fair (those tins aren't full).


----------



## dayplanner

Got tzilt's end in today, a tin each of Rum Flake and Dorcester.

Ian, I will get your end out tomorrow or Friday. Thanks for the baccy!


----------



## paperairplane

Rec'd from Drob today - tin of PCCA Beacon which I think I am going to cellar for a while - as I now have mucho open tobacco - and baggies of McB Vanilla Cream, H&H Mature Va Flake, Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls, SG FVF and a BIG bag of GL Pease Odyssey. Thank you kindly sir! 

Came home from work and had some serious snow shoveling to do... grabbed the standby cob and with no respect or preamble forced a coin of the Dunhill DNR into it - gave it a 1/2 @ssed char, tamped with a finger and relit - despite my worst efforts at abuse and neglect, it smoked like a dream. Burned clean the whole bowl with no relight, nice flavor and no bite. 

Again - THANK YOU DROB!!! Am looking forward to the FVF and others.. I am definitely enamored of flakes, coins and other weird tobacco presentations... may have to buy some ropes next.


----------



## kheffelf

Received my end of the trade today and it was 2 ounces of GH Lousiana Perique Flake. Will get your package out on Monday.


----------



## EvanS

kheffelf said:


> GH Lousiana Perique Flake


somebody is in for a treat :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Hi Everyone,

I would like to sign on as a new pipe smoker.

Sincerely,
Scott
_Double Lung Transplant Ironman_


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Scott...you can go ahead an pm EvanS to get your trade started! 

:tu


----------



## OilMan

Is there any way that I could get into a trade on this. I am still trying to "find my tobacco" as a new pipe smoker. Please tell me what I need to do to be able to get in on this. THanks
Jeremy


----------



## Blaylock-cl

OilMan said:


> Is there any way that I could get into a trade on this.... Please tell me what I need to do to be able to get in on this. THanks
> Jeremy


First, you need to send me a tin of something vintage, hard to get, and very expensive.  j/k

Seriously, all you need to do is read the 1st post on this thread, decide if you want to participate, and sign on as an NPS.

Keep an eye on the thread and as soon as an EPS signs up, you can start your trade.

:tu p


----------



## OilMan

1st post read, and yes I would like to admit that I am, and sign up as a NPS


----------



## Mystophales

Oh well...yet another slope...weeeeeeee. Went out and bought a cheapie corn cob pipe at Walgreens and now my kids are calling me Popeye (ok stop laughing...heh). I have absolutely no knowledge of pipe tobacco however but my wife has said if it doesn't smell as bad as cigars I can actually smoke this in the house...:tu

Soooo....I would like to sign up as a NPS to start my journey down yet another slope...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

IHT&#8230;Nabinger16
cquon&#8230;paperairplane

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. EvanS
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Slow Triathlete&#8230;Scott, you're up.

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

2. Oilman
3. Mystophales

p

.


----------



## motortown

I'm beginning to get the same feeling I had just before I hit the Slippery Slope (Habano-Style). Please add me to the NPS list, and *LET THE MADNESS BEGIN!!* :r Thanks again!

John


----------



## Slow Triathlete

PM sent to EvanS


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I'll take one of the "eps" of your hands.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Evan and I are currently trading. Just ordered his tin.


----------



## dayplanner

Ian, I need yer addy!


----------



## tzilt

cquon said:


> Ian, I need yer addy!


Addy sent! p


----------



## dayplanner

Ian, package sent - DC# 0103 8555 7491 9640 4474,

enjoy!


----------



## kheffelf

Seanohue
package out tonight 
03070020000073977104


----------



## Seanohue

kheffelf said:


> Seanohue
> package out tonight
> 03070020000073977104


Sweet, can't wait to get it! Got my pipes today so all I need is something to put in them.


----------



## kheffelf

Seanohue said:


> Sweet, can't wait to get it! Got my pipes today so all I need is something to put in them.


It sucks because I wanted to send the thing first class because you are not that far away, but the package weighed more than 14 ounces so it had to go priority, post office is a rip off sometimes. Then my card wasn't signed, so the lady made me sign it in front of her and then checked my id, she looked at the thing for like 20 seconds and then compared the signature on the id with the signature on the back of the card. I have used that card for two years and never had any problems-I do realize this is a good thing with all the fraud and all, just was kind of annoying because I was in a hurry to get out of there.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum
cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue
EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. dogsplayinpoker
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Oilman&#8230;you're up!

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

2. Mystophales
3. Motortown


----------



## OilMan

PM sent to dogsplayinpoker


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

volum gave me his feedback a couple days ago so I'm assuming he got his end and just didn't post it. You can remove us from the list.


----------



## dayplanner

SUOrangeGuy said:


> volum gave me his feedback a couple days ago so I'm assuming he got his end and just didn't post it. You can remove us from the list.


Yeah I recieved your end of the trade. Sorry about the delay in posting what I got. I'll try to get it posted tonight when I get home.

I do know I got some Christmas Cheer '06 which I have been wanting to try and my first corn cob pipe to try the different tobaccy in. I'll get a detailed list up tonight. Thanks for the generous trade!


----------



## foxtrot7

I would like to be added to the noobie list.


----------



## smokinmojo

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue
EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete
dogsplayinpoker... Oilman
*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.smokinmojo
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Mystophales

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/quote]

2. Motortown
3. foxtrot7


----------



## EvanS

DC 0307 0020 0000 6501 0376 on it's way to Slow Triathlete


----------



## hollywood

Can you guys throw my name in the hat as the next EPS!? I have a lot of good stuff to move!

Thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

SUOrangeGuy&#8230;volum

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue
EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. smokinmojo
2. Hollywood

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Mystophales
2. Motortown

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

3. foxtrot7

I just want to thank everyone for participating in these trades and for keeping it going.

I love you guys!!!


----------



## tzilt

Help!!!

I am swimming in pipe tobacco!

Came home from a very loooooong day and had a package waiting for me from one Mr. Drob.



http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bagshz8.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tinsik3.jpg

The bags are:
McCranie's Balkan Supreme
Royal Jersey Perique
H&H Anniversary Kake
GLPease Odyssey
H&H Sunza Bitches
McCranie's Honeybuck
PS Luxury Navy Flake

The tins are:
Mac Baren Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Flake
Penzance

Not to mention the great pipe, along with some filters and pipe cleaners. Carey Magic Inch is the pipe.

WOW! :dr

Thank you Drob! You have just quintupled my tobacco collection! p


----------



## motortown

I hope I'm not jumping the gun or breaking protocol, but I noticed that Hollywood and I are both slotted at #2, so I shot him a pm. Not like I'm anxious or anything... :chk


----------



## Mystophales

Just to let you know...Smokinjoe and I are in a trade...:tu


----------



## kheffelf

Seanohue said:


> Sweet, can't wait to get it! Got my pipes today so all I need is something to put in them.


I can't believe the package hasn't gotten to you yet, the thing should have been shipped on the 11th. Who knew it took priority mail 4 plus days to ship within a state?


----------



## tzilt

tzilt said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I am swimming in pipe tobacco!
> 
> Came home from a very loooooong day and had a package waiting for me from one Mr. Drob.
> The bags are:
> McCranie's Balkan Supreme
> Royal Jersey Perique
> H&H Anniversary Kake
> GLPease Odyssey
> H&H Sunza Bitches
> McCranie's Honeybuck
> PS Luxury Navy Flake
> 
> The tins are:
> Mac Baren Navy Flake
> Orlik Golden Flake
> Penzance


OOPS! I think the Navy Flake and Orlik Golden Flake were actually from a trade with Slow triathlete. My neighbor/landlord had signed for, and then opened (what the [email protected]%@%!) what I thought was one package but was actually two. Then he combined them in one bag and left them on my step. He's got a lotta splainin' to do!


----------



## EvanS

tzilt said:


> OOPS! I think the Navy Flake and Orlik Golden Flake were actually from a trade with Slow triathlete. My neighbor/landlord had signed for, and then opened (what the [email protected]%@%!) what I thought was one package but was actually two. Then he combined them in one bag and left them on my step. He's got a lotta splainin' to do!


:r We all know cquon is a generous BOTL, for sure...but I was thinking that maybe he has finally lost his mind. I was afraid maybe he was also due for some Aero-shock treatment


----------



## Seanohue

kheffelf said:


> I can't believe the package hasn't gotten to you yet, the thing should have been shipped on the 11th. Who knew it took priority mail 4 plus days to ship within a state?


Yea I know, friggin holidy shipping is crazy! I bought a lighter from MCS and he shipped on the same day and I got that yesterday, and it was shipped in Indiana too! I'll let you know when it comes though, hopefully it'll be monday... (I can't pick up packages on saturday so if it did come today, I can't get it until monday) I think if you call USPS, they will refund your shipping.


----------



## dayplanner

EvanS said:


> :r We all know cquon is a generous BOTL, for sure...but I was thinking that maybe he has finally lost his mind. I was afraid maybe he was also due for some Aero-shock treatment


Shock this!


----------



## kheffelf

Seanohue said:


> Yea I know, friggin holidy shipping is crazy! I bought a lighter from MCS and he shipped on the same day and I got that yesterday, and it was shipped in Indiana too! I'll let you know when it comes though, hopefully it'll be monday... (I can't pick up packages on saturday so if it did come today, I can't get it until monday) I think if you call USPS, they will refund your shipping.


Looks like you can get it on Monday, it was delivered yesterday. Just glad it finally made it there.


----------



## hollywood

motortown said:


> I hope I'm not jumping the gun or breaking protocol, but I noticed that Hollywood and I are both slotted at #2, so I shot him a pm. Not like I'm anxious or anything... :chk


PM forthcoming! I do believe I got some goodies to pass your way!!:tu


----------



## Seanohue

Finally received Kyle's NST today! Quite a package it is:



Arcadia Ribbon
Escudo
Red Ribbon
Mississippi Mud
Robusto
Black Sea Sokhoum
PCCA Jubilee
Laru 1-Q
Old Gowrie
Sherlock's Choice
Tin of Penzance
2 Corn cobs
2 Pipe tools
bundle of pipe cleaners
And a silver thing that I have no idea what it is

Thanks again Kyle for all the great tobacco and other stuff; can't wait to try them!


----------



## kheffelf

The silver thing is to rehydrate the pipe tobacco if it is dry, just put some distilled water in there and put it with a pouch and it should be fine, but I think all the tobaccos should be fine.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

cquon&#8230; tzilt
kheffelf&#8230; Seanohue

*Currently Trading*:

EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete
dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
smokinmojo&#8230;Mystophales
Hollywood&#8230;Motortown

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. *Looking for an EPS*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. foxtrot7

.


----------



## smokinmojo

Mystophales said:


> Just to let you know...Smokinjoe and I are in a trade...:tu


Trading we are! My end arrived today. I asked for 4oz of Kendal Plug. Not only did Christian double the order, Marscigars threw in an extra 1oz plug. :tu

Christian,

Thank you so much! I sneaked out your end of the trade yesterday....

DC# 0307 1790 0003 4356 6297

Enjoy 

craige


----------



## Mystophales

smokinmojo said:


> Trading we are! My end arrived today. I asked for 4oz of Kendal Plug. Not only did Christian double the order, Marscigars threw in an extra 1oz plug. :tu
> 
> Christian,
> 
> Thank you so much! I sneaked out your end of the trade yesterday....
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0003 4356 6297
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> craige


Glad you liked it and it was pretty cool for the place to throw in a freebie as well. Looks like another excellent vendor. I was thinking the box would be too small if all I sent was the 4oz and since I know NOTHING about pipe tobacco I better not just start adding other stuff on my own...:r

enjoy!


----------



## Slow Triathlete

You can close Evan and myself out. He killed me with a great sampler collection!! I'll post some photos tomorrow.

Thanks again Evan!!:tu


----------



## motortown

Tracking 863513796874 is on it's way to Hollywood, with delivery before Christmas!


----------



## EvanS

Slow Triathlete said:


> You can close Evan and myself out. He killed me with a great sampler collection!! I'll post some photos tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again Evan!!:tu


welcome, and thanks you as well.

I forgot to mention that Scott got me the Solani Silver Flake 100g tin...biggest rectangular tin I've ever seen

done deal - trade with SlowTri anytime!


----------



## Mystophales

Have to apologize here since I recieved the package from Smokinmojo on Thursday and am just now getting around to posting this. I recieved a very generous package that included a corn cob pipe and 10 different types of tobacco. The reason there is no pic is also why I have not posted this earlier and that is simply my digital camera may have just died. I was hoping to get it working so I could post this with some pics but unfortunately no luck.

Hopefully I will be getting a replacement today or tomorrow and I will post some pics then..:tu

Thanks again Smokinmojo for the excellent selection!:tu


----------



## hollywood

motortown said:


> Tracking 863513796874 is on it's way to Hollywood, with delivery before Christmas!


Wow!! You were not messing around with this, huh!?!?

I got a fantastic package from John; who has decided to start off with a bang. He hit me with some serious firepower.

Full tin of Solani No. 633
Full tin of Escudo
Full 8oz. pkg of Esoterica Stonehaven

John; that was one great introduction into the NST! Excellent show!!

Now .... prepare yourself!


----------



## IHT

nice job, john.

and i'm not trying to say you did anything wrong, i know you're very generous.
just a little refresher for those that haven't taken the time to read the first post and are about to jump in on this.
we don't want to see this get out of control like the old cigar NST did for a while, where newbies and experienced members alike tried to bomb the bejeeebus out of each other. we're just trying to get an even trade and help newbies get an assortment of tobaccos to show them what it's like, while getting the experienced guy a tin of their choosing (so nobody gets screwed over).
that's all i'm sayin, seemed like a good time to bump that part of the first post. :tu



Blake Lockhart said:


> The purpose of this trade is not to try to "out do" one another. Let's keep it simple and affordable.
> Keep in mind that this trade is just a friendly gesture to give a new pipe smoker a positive first experience with pipe tobacco.
> 
> This thread has been reviewed and approved by a moderator.


----------



## motortown

Yeah Greg, I knew I was pushing it a _little_ bit, and am chalking it up to the Christmas spirit!!








Merry Christmas, Hollywood!


----------



## EvanS

hollywood said:


> Full tin of Solani No. 633
> Full tin of Escudo
> Full 8oz. pkg of Esoterica Stonehaven


I'm having a hard time recognizing which end of the noob trade this is


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

smokinmojo&#8230;Mystophales
EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete

*Currently Trading*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
Hollywood&#8230;Motortown

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. Looking for an EPS.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. foxtrot7

.


----------



## IHT

motortown said:


> Yeah Greg, I knew I was pushing it a _little_ bit, and am chalking it up to the Christmas spirit!!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Hollywood!


good enough for me. :tu
i was just trying to figure out how many sample baggies you'd end up getting if that was the agreed upon trade amount. that's like... too much to count... 6 tins worth of samples.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> good enough for me. :tu
> i was just trying to figure out how many sample baggies you'd end up getting if that was the agreed upon trade amount. that's like... too much to count... 6 tins worth of samples.


Man...That's at least 30 sample baggies...don't even think I could put together that sampler with what I have opened...

...unless I bagged up a bunch of the Atladis pouches I've accumulated...Black Cordial, Irish Cream, Rum and Maple, and such. 



Blake Lockhart said:


> What Gets Sent
> 
> *The New Pipe Smoker will contact the Experienced Pipe Smoker to make arrangements to send no more than a 2oz /50g new/sealed tin of tobacco, *(or 100g, if arrangements have been made between the 2 parties for a larger sampler).
> 
> *The Experienced Pipe Smoker will return fire with a sampler of at least 5 different sampler bags *of good quality, name brand, tobaccos, roughly 4 bowls worth each.(10 diffferent samplers, roughly 4 bowls each, for the larger sampler).


.


----------



## motortown




----------



## dayplanner

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Update:*
> 
> *Completed trades*:
> 
> smokinmojo&#8230;Mystophales
> EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete
> 
> *Currently Trading*:
> 
> dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
> Hollywood&#8230;Motortown
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):
> 
> 1. Looking for an EPS.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):
> 
> 1. foxtrot7
> 
> .


Hey Blake, "I'll be your huckleberry."


----------



## hollywood

IHT said:


> good enough for me. :tu
> i was just trying to figure out how many sample baggies you'd end up getting if that was the agreed upon trade amount. that's like... too much to count... 6 tins worth of samples.


He was just a little excited I think!?

I got him covered with some pretty good chit. I think about 6 tins worth is about right!?

Hey John. On the way as of this morning! DC# 07038555749124214254.:tu:tu


----------



## dayplanner

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

smokinmojo&#8230;Mystophales
EvanS&#8230;Slow Triathlete

*Currently Trading*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
Hollywood&#8230;Motortown
cquon...foxtrot7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. Looking for an EPS.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):


----------



## jkorp

I just made my first estate pipes purchase and would like to get rolling. Please add me as a new pipe smoker.


----------



## foxtrot7

Drob and I are under trade 
DC number is 0103 8555 7493 1286 6728 Drob

Steve


----------



## dayplanner

foxtrot7 said:


> Drob and I are under trade
> DC number is 0103 8555 7493 1286 6728 Drob
> 
> Steve


Got it yesterday. Another tin of Tudor Castle. Thanks much, Steve. Will get yours out Wed.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Oilmans end got to me Sat. A tin of Frog Morton, some baggies of Voodoo Queen, Light English, Balkan Supreme and a tin of Black Sea from FGT Enterprises. Never heard of the last one and am looking forward to an interesting smoke! Once again, you noobs are overly generous but it is greatly appreciated. 
My end will go out Wednesday due to work and the holiday.


----------



## illinoishoosier

I'd Like to get in as a newbie, please!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
Hollywood&#8230;Motortown
cquon&#8230;foxtrot7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.
2.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. jkorp
2.illinoishoosier

Gentlemen...we'll get you trading as soon as a few of "our finest" sign on! :tu


----------



## motortown

Great idea and great thread, guys! And *many, many thanks to Dave, a VERY generous BOTL!!* Hollwood duked me with the following:

A really cool Demaine full bent billiard (DEEP bowl!):tu

Squadron Leader (full tin)
C&D Purple Cow (full tin)

Plus HUGE portions of:
Lane & Ltd. LL-7
Odyssey
C&D Pirate Kake
C&D Star of the East

Once again Dave, thanks so much for participating! I'm really looking forward to digging in!!


----------



## mikey burr

I'd like to be added to the nps list please


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Hello Mikey,

I noticed this is your first post in the Pipe Forums...so Welcome!

Just a suggestion while you're waiting for an EPS... why not jump in the General Pipe Forum and say hello. Also, you may want to give us an idea what experiences, if any, you've had with the pipe.

We'll get you started with a trade as soon as some "old timers" sign on!


----------



## EvanS

Well we could have already had this going but my boy Blake "RG Abuser" Lockhart seems to be slacking on the job. He KNOWS I wanted to be listed as an EPS. I'd enter myself on the list, but then what would Dave have to occupy himself?

jkorp should PM me anytime and we'll get this ball rolling, now that the hollywood-motortown dust has settled


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> Well we could have already had this going but my boy Blake "RG Abuser" Lockhart seems to be slacking on the job. *He KNOWS I wanted to be listed as an EPS. *I'd enter myself on the list, but then what would Dave have to occupy himself?
> 
> jkorp should PM me anytime and we'll get this ball rolling, now that the hollywood-motortown dust has settled


I did? I thought that was for the last one you signed up for.  

It's really hard to keep up with all this...just too much pressure! :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

[/COLOR]*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

Hollywood&#8230;Motortown

*Currently Trading*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman
cquon&#8230;foxtrot7

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.*EvanS*
2.*Blake Lockhart*
3.

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. jkorp
2. illinoishoosier

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*

3. mikey burr

p

.


----------



## jkorp

EvanS said:


> jkorp should PM me anytime and we'll get this ball rolling, now that the hollywood-motortown dust has settled


Sent a PM today.


----------



## illinoishoosier

PM sent


----------



## smokehouse

Sign me up as a EPS


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> Sign me up as a EPS


<sniff, sniff> Kevin....he's all grown up now <sniff, sniff>


----------



## Blaylock-cl

smokehouse said:


> Sign me up as a EPS


mikey burr...you're up! :tu


----------



## dayplanner

On the way, Steve -

DC# 0103 8555 7493 1863 4604,

Enjoy!


----------



## EvanS

jkorp and I are in trade


----------



## jkorp

EvanS said:


> jkorp and I are in trade


Evan, here is the tracking number:

1Z9YA2750344762561


----------



## JacksonCognac

Hey I'd love to get a few more blends under my belt as a NPS. Since the list seems to be moving I figure I should get on here while the gettin is good. 

I'd update the list but I'm not sure if thats my job and I'm a little hazy as to who is trading w/ who.


----------



## OilMan

Got my end from dogsplayinpoker today.Very generous. Six blends and 1 tin that I have not tried. I even got a sweet pipe to smoke them out of !!Davidoff Scottish Mixture
Dark Twist--MacBaren
Sherlock Holmes--Peterson
Sams Blend--C&D
Deep Hollow--McClelland
Chiro--G L Pease
Bobs Choc. Flake--S. Gawith
And 1 sweet pipe

Here is a pic


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice sampler you got there Jeremy! :tu
Enjoy!

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;Oilman

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
EvanS&#8230; jkorp
Blake Lockhart&#8230;illinoishoosier

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. smokehouse

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. mikey burr

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*[/QUOTE]

.


----------



## JacksonCognac

JacksonCognac said:


> Hey I'd love to get a few more blends under my belt as a NPS. Since the list seems to be moving I figure I should get on here while the gettin is good.
> 
> I'd update the list but I'm not sure if thats my job and I'm a little hazy as to who is trading w/ who.


ah I just want to edit this but I can't. I'm gonna retract my NPS bid as I don't know how to read and appear to be a little overqualified for the position - which is kinda cool cus I rarely find myself in that situation. 

You may see me here as an EPS someday... but for now I'll settle as an "EPS in training".


----------



## mustang1

I would like to be added please, as an NPS to the list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

mustang1 said:


> I would like to be added please, as an NPS to the list.


Since this is your first post in the Pipe Forums...Welcome!

While you're waiting, why not stop in the General Pipe Forum to say hello. Perhaps let us know what experiences you have with "the pipe"...if any. If you're new to pipe smoking and have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. There are many here willing to help out.

I assume you read the first post in the thread. If you have any questions, just give me a holler!


----------



## mustang1

Blake Lockhart said:


> Since this is your first post in the Pipe Forums...Welcome!
> 
> While you're waiting, why not stop in the General Pipe Forum to say hello. Perhaps let us know what experiences you have with "the pipe"...if any. If you're new to pipe smoking and have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. There are many here willing to help out.
> 
> I assume you read the first post in the thread. If you have any questions, just give me a holler!


Right, introducing myself would be a good idea, this is my first time in this part of the jungle and I'm already showing bad manners. srry.


----------



## smokehouse

Mikey and I are in a trade



EvanS said:


> <sniff, sniff> Kevin....he's all grown up now <sniff, sniff>


Thats because I got a role model like you to look up too.


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> Thats because I got a role model like you to look up too.


rolling up pants legs......

Incoming to jkorp via DC# 0306 3020 0004 6443 6386

And Jason, there wil be another package coming a little later. I took the tobac to work to pack up and ship and realized I forgot some, so that'll be in another day or so.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

smokehouse said:


> Thats because I got a role model like you to look up too.





EvanS said:


> rolling up pants legs......


What a bunch of :BS!!! 
:r

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
EvanS&#8230; jkorp
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier
smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.*Looking for an EPS.*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. mustang1

.


----------



## smokinmojo

*Update:

**Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
EvanS&#8230; jkorp
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier
smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.*smokinmojo*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. mustang1


----------



## hurricane6

may I please be added to the NPS list please.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Love to see this working so well and used so often! Kudos to Blake and all the generous pipe smokers.
Ready for another round as an EPS.


----------



## jkorp

I received a package from Evan today, incredible, just incredible.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NST1/0110081751.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NST1/0110081751a.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NST1/0110081749a.jpg

Esoteric: Stonehaven, Dunbar, Penzance
McClelland: Bulk 202 Matured Cake, 2001 Christmas Cheer
Mac Baren: HH Vintage Syrian
Germain's Royal Jersey Perique
C&D Autumn Evening
Sam Gawith: Squadron Leader, Skiff Mixture, Full Virginia Flake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co: Best Brown #2

Along with all these beautiful samples was a great description and wisdom on each (which I desperately need being a newb at pipe-weed).

_I had been hoping to try some Christmas Cheer, so I packed a clay pipe I got from Colonial Williamsburg, VA. What an incredible way to wind down for the night._

Thanks Evan, you're a great BOTL, helping us greener folks to have an enjoyable and informed start at pipe smoking. Top notch man :tu


----------



## EvanS

get along witcha Jason - enjoy!!


----------



## smokehouse

Got your tin Mikey..... Thanks......

Here ya go
0103 8555 7492 8328 8949


----------



## EvanS

got the NPS-end from jkorp today...nice big slabs of VA/Per :r

*Mustang1 should PM smokinmojo to initiate another trade*
*

Update:

**Completed trades*:

 EvanS&#8230; jkorp

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier
smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

* 1.smokinmojo
2. dogsplayinpoker
* 
*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. mustang1[/quote]


----------



## IrishCorona

Hey ya'll,

Can I please be added to the list!:ss


----------



## illinoishoosier

EB 728195765US

here ya go Dave,

forgot to throw my $6 in for the pipe rest. Gonna send it regular mail tomorrow.

Sean


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IrishCorona said:


> Hey ya'll,
> 
> Can I please be added to the list!:ss


Not sure what "group" you're asking to be in, but I don't think it's an NPS based on your posts and this statement in my first post...



Blake Lockhart said:


> A New Pipe Smoker: *Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos. *
> An Experienced Pipe Smoker: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.


If it EPS for you, then let me know.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> *Mustang1 should PM smokinmojo to initiate another trade*


Mustang1 was sent a pm as soon as smokinmojo signed on. I do this for all the New Pipe Smokers. :tu

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

EvanS&#8230; jkorp

*Currently Trading*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier
Smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1.smokinmojo
2. dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Mustang1
2. hurricane6

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## hurricane6

pm sent to dogsplayinpoker! Thanks.


----------



## IrishCorona

Hey Blake - I bought my first corncob back in like July-ish and a Savinelli 614 shortly after that. I smoke in true moderation & not in the Mark Twain Semantical sense(LOL). I haven't even tasted maybe 5 different English blends that would equal less then 4 ounces since I started. I'm definitely a newb.


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> Mustang1 was sent a pm as soon as smokinmojo signed on. I do this for all the New Pipe Smokers. :tu


harrumph - must be some noo service cuz I recall getting no such treatment. man I can go back into the Coffee Forum for this kind of treatment


----------



## mustang1

I did PM (like 3-4pms) smokingmojo, I hope he got them. I am waiting for the tins he requested, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mustang1

Sorry if I misread the directions. I thought I was not to post until my end was SHIPPING to the EPS. I tried to ship directly to smokingmojo but was later informed that my bill to ship to had to match, so I had them sent to me. I will send my end out that day or the next depending on when I recieve it.


----------



## foxtrot7

Sorry I am a couple days late responding. Came home yesterday from California to find my package from Drob. :dr

A great looking meer
Tin of Escudo Navy De Luxe (almost bought a tin to try on my way home)
2003 christmass cheer
Luxury Bullseye Flake
Hearth & Home VA spice 
Balkan Suprememe
2006 Penzance









Thanks Drob


----------



## hurricane6

me and dogsplayinpoker are in a trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Received my end from illinoishoosier...Escudo! :tu 

Thank you!!!

Your sampler will head out this week.


----------



## mikey burr

smokehouse said:


> Got your tin Mikey..... Thanks......
> 
> Here ya go
> 0103 8555 7492 8328 8949


awesome! thanks bro


----------



## mustang1

Sent to Smokingmojo. DC 0307 1790 0003 0326 9237.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Your sampler is on its way, Sean...

0306 2400 0002 9167 3908

p


----------



## mikey burr

i got my end of the trade from smokehouse (sorry no pics) ...

Mcclellan virgina woods
Robert McConnell scottish cake
Samuel Gawith xmas mixture 2007
Samuel Gawithfull virgina flake
Samuel Gawith squadron leader
Cornell & diehl haunted bookshop
Rattray red rapparee
Dunhill durbar

thanks a bunch kevin! these tasty treats are gonna keep me busy for a while... but i think i can manage


----------



## smokinmojo

mustang1 said:


> Sent to Smokingmojo. DC 0307 1790 0003 0326 9237.


Got my end from mustang1 (Some blending tobacco.. I already have it mixed and in the jar!) Thanks.

Here ya go bro!

0304 0370 0000 4080 2229


----------



## Superman2283

Could I be added to the NPS list?


----------



## mustang1

Got Smokinmojo's end today. What a great EPS. I can't wait try these samples. They are all new to me. 




Thanks again for the great samples/great trade.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

hurricane6 said:


> me and dogsplayinpoker are in a trade.


Got my Butera Kingfisher from Rick on Friday. Great vaper, I am diggin' it after another week in the trenches. My end goes out tomorrow.


----------



## CigarMonkel

Can i sign up for the NPS part of this?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Sent today dc#0307 1790 0003 7072 7227
Rick, you like corn?


----------



## illinoishoosier

I received Blake Lockhart's side of the trade today. Here is what i got.



Box of Iwan Ries 3 Star Blue
Pouch of Jamestown Tradition Black Mixture
and the following sampler baggies...

McClellands Yenidje Highlander
S&G Christmas Cheer 2006
S&G Perfection
Boswell Dan's Blend
Boswell Chirstmas Cookie.

I also got a sweet looking cob to add to my ever growing collection of pipes..(and my new pipe stand from the Pipe Stand GB)

thanks, Dave. Can't wait to smoke a bowl tonight.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
Smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr
Smokinmojo&#8230;Mustang1
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier

*Currently Trading*:

Dogsplayinpoker&#8230;hurricane6

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*Looking for a couple experience traders!*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Superman2283
2. CigarMonkel

:tu*We have just completed the 50th NST for Pipes trade. Thanks to all the "experienced pipe smokers" for participating and for helping the "new pipe smokers" get started! *


----------



## hurricane6

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Sent today dc#0307 1790 0003 7072 7227
> Rick, you like corn?


Corn?? uh oh!?
I'm working out of town right now, but I'll be home Fri. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## smokinmojo

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

cquon&#8230;foxtrot7
Smokehouse&#8230;mikey burr
Smokinmojo&#8230;Mustang1
Blake Lockhart&#8230;llinoishoosier

*Currently Trading*:

Dogsplayinpoker&#8230;hurricane6

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

*1.smokinmojo*

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. Superman2283
2. CigarMonkel

I really can't help myself...I know you don't step on Supermans cape!


----------



## Superman2283

myself and smokinmojo are in a trade


----------



## Superman2283

It's on its way. The order # is pipes-cigars-tobacco-105663.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Sign me up as an eps. Its about time again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

*Currently Trading*:

Dogsplayinpoker&#8230;hurricane6
smokinmojo&#8230;Superman2283

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. SUOrangeGuy

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. CigarMonkel

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## smokinmojo

Superman2283 said:


> It's on its way. The order # is pipes-cigars-tobacco-105663.


Got it! more McConnells latakia and McClellands Orientals.

You should have yours soon! Thanks Ron. :tu


----------



## Superman2283

smokinmojo said:


> Got it! more McConnells latakia and McClellands Orientals.
> 
> You should have yours soon! Thanks Ron. :tu


Your so welcome. I got mine as well, will post pics shortly. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jkim05

can I sign up...I'm really interested in getting into pipes lately...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

jkim05 said:


> can I sign up...I'm really interested in getting into pipes lately...


You sure can... and as a matter of fact, you can go ahead and contact SUOrangeGuy to start your trade!

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

smokinmojo&#8230;Superman2283

*Currently Trading*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;hurricane6

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. SUOrangeGuy

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. jkim05

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## hurricane6

I received Jason's end of our trade! We had a little miscommunication(my fault) and Jason went out of his way to make this transaction complete. This is what makes CS the place it is-Brothers(and Sisters) going the distance for someone else.Thanks Jason.
He sent me:
2- corn cob pipes
1- tin of Da Vinci in fumo e verita(don't know what that 
means, but it smells GREAT!)
Mac Baren Dark Twist
Peterson Irish Whiskey
Frog Morton on the Bayou
I am stoked about the new tobac Jason sent and I can't wait to try some out this weekend!! Thanks again Brother!!p
This trade is done. Thank you pipe members for having me.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I feel like my collection is at the point where I can introduce a new pipe smoker to some good blends. Blake with your blessing I'd like to sign up as an EPS... even if part of me feels like I should still be in training.


----------



## Davetopay

I would love to get in on this as a newbie. Pair me up!:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

JacksonCognac said:


> I feel like my collection is at the point where I can introduce a new pipe smoker to some good blends. Blake with your blessing I'd like to sign up as an EPS... even if part of me feels like I should still be in training.





Davetopay said:


> I would love to get in on this as a newbie. Pair me up!:tu


No problem adding you on to the list as long as you fit one of these categories!



Blake Lockhart said:


> Trades will take place between New Pipe Smokers (NPS) and Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS).
> 
> *A New Pipe Smoker*: Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos.
> *An Experienced Pipe Smoker*: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.


*NST for Pipes* first post.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Blake Lockhart said:


> No problem adding you on to the list as long as you fit one of these categories!
> 
> *An Experienced Pipe Smoker*: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.


Paraphrased for convenience ^^^

I got enough terbaccy to put together a nice sampler... plus I got a couple cobs that could use some smoking, and technically I've been smoking for at least 6 months so I think I satisfy the requirements. Bring on the NPSer as I'd love to share what I've accumulated. :tu

edit - I'm still an EPS in training - even if I got the tobacco to deny it


----------



## Davetopay

Being that I am kind of in between the 2 categories, if someone wants to PM me their address as a newbie, I'll be more than glad to help them by sending out some yummy tobac.:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Davetopay said:


> Being that I am kind of in between the 2 categories,
> 
> *if someone wants to PM me their address as a newbie, I'll be more than glad to help them by sending out some yummy tobac.:tu*


Let's leave this thread for just the NST for Pipes, please.

I have no problem with adding you on as an NPS is you meet the qualifications. If you are "in between" then maybe you should wait.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades*:

dogsplayinpoker&#8230;hurricane6

*Currently Trading*:

*Experienced Pipe Smokers* (EPS):

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. JacksonCognac

*New Pipe Smokers* (NPS):

1. jkim05

*^^^^^^ pm the EPS to initiate the trade ^^^^^^*


----------



## jkim05

suorangeguy and i are now in a trade.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I got my tin from Jeremy. His stuff goes out asap.


----------



## EvanS

Hey Dave - please put me back on the EPS list.

thanks


----------



## JacksonCognac

Where did all the noobs go? Come on in, the water is fine. :tu


----------



## cigar_040

I was gonna get in on this, but I lucked up winning the lottery........just wouldn't feel right doing this also.


----------



## EvanS

cigar_040 said:


> I was gonna get in on this, but I lucked up winning the lottery........just wouldn't feel right doing this also.


Lottery winner!!!! Don your dorsal fins and start circling...I smell an EPS-in-the-making


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> Where did all the noobs go? Come on in, the water is fine. :tu


I guess I could jump in on this. I'm still pretty new to the pipe (several months really). I'm still quite naive on my baccy experiences, but I'm getting more and more info here every day!

So, is it possible for me to be added as a newbie?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

uncballzer said:


> I guess I could jump in on this. I'm still pretty new to the pipe (several months really). I'm still quite naive on my baccy experiences, but I'm getting more and more info here every day!
> 
> So, is it possible for me to be added as a newbie?


It depends...

If you're signing on as an NPS then you're... "Someone brand new to pipes *or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos.*" I would take that to mean just a few months in *or someone who hasn't tried too many blends and wants to sample a few different ones.*

So, if that's you then I don't see a problem. Go ahead and contact JacksonCognac!

*Update:*

Completed trades:

Currently Trading:
SUOrangeGuy...... jkim05

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

1. JacksonCognac
2. EvanS

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

1.uncballzer
2.


----------



## Silky01

PM sent to JacksonCognac.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Yes just to confirm - Uncballzer and I are "in trade".


----------



## frankluke

i'm new to the pipe game, add me to the NPS list please.


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> Yes just to confirm - Uncballzer and I are "in trade".


Just made the order.


----------



## Silky01

Delivery Confirmation ID is 9101805213907465785418


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> i'm new to the pipe game, add me to the NPS list please.


Sounds good! Go ahead and contact EvanS to start the trade. :tu

*Update:*

Completed trades:

Currently Trading:

SUOrangeGuy...... jkim05
JacksonCognac...uncballzer

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

1. EvanS

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

1. frankluke


----------



## JacksonCognac

uncballzer said:


> Delivery Confirmation ID is 9101805213907465785418


I received my end from Richard aka uncballzer today. Tins of SG Chocolate Flake AND GL Pease Odyssey. Very nice thank you!

For the record Richard's package shipped Friday DC# 03062400000341577262


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> I received my end from Richard aka uncballzer today. Tins of SG Chocolate Flake AND GL Pease Odyssey. Very nice thank you!
> 
> For the record Richard's package shipped Friday DC# 03062400000341577262


Just got my end today and wow!!! I can't even express how blown away I was. So I got pics to do it for me. I cannot wait to try several of these blends, rather, I don't know which to go after first!
All in all, I got
Penzance
Erinmore flake
Dunhill EMP--anxious to try this one
MacBaren Dark Twist
MacBaren Latakia blend
Rattray's Marlin Flake
Boswell Northwoods
Boswell Berry cobbler--this smells so sweet! I think this'll be the first I go after
Peterson Sunset Breeze
Blending perique--I'm glad you sent this, cause I was wondering how it tastes in it's purity as well! Plus, this might be the start of a new slope: blending!
McClelland Classic Virginia

Lastly, a nice looking cob!


















Like I said, words can't express it!

PS, Kalliope (the cat) loved the packing paper!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Enjoy man, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## RevSmoke

Greetings all! While I am a newbie here at CS, I am an EPS. I'd like to volunteer as an EPS to a NPS.

Can I do that? If so, let me know what I need to do.


----------



## frankluke

PM sent to EvanS p


----------



## jkim05

sorry about the hold up, my trade with suorangeguy is done. Thanks.


----------



## Silky01

My trade w/JacksonCognac is done as well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

Completed trades:

SUOrangeGuy...... jkim05
JacksonCognac...uncballzer

Currently Trading:

EvanS...frankluke

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

1. RevSmoke

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

1.

p


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

I'll sign on as an NPS. 

I've been smoking cigars for a number of years, but have only tried 6 pipe tobaccos. From VTPipes.com in order from favorite to least favorite:

No 78 (could see this being my everyday smoke),
Churchill (could see smoking this building stuff in the garage), 
Pipemaker's Choice (not really sure what to say about this one, not really sure I like it, but it's so different, I can't say I dislike it, nor can I really think of a place that I'd like to smoke it... except maybe a smoky bar where it would cut through some of the cigar and cigarette smoke),
No 400 (could see smoking this outside on a summer night while barbecuing),
Rumcake (still trying to wrap my head around this one...)

and I've also tried Lane Captain Black Royal (didn't like it at all).

If it's not too presumptuous to ask, I'd really like to get a feel for what the different types of tobacco do to the flavor... maybe get a very heavy taste of Perique in one, a heavy Latakia in another, etc...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Sir Humpsalot said:


> I'll sign on as an NPS.
> 
> I've been smoking cigars for a number of years, but have only tried 6 pipe tobaccos. From VTPipes.com in order from favorite to least favorite:
> 
> No 78 (could see this being my everyday smoke),
> Churchill (could see smoking this building stuff in the garage),
> Pipemaker's Choice,
> No 400 (could see smoking this outside on a summer night while barbecuing),
> Rumcake (still trying to wrap my head around this one...)
> 
> and I've also tried Lane Captain Black Royal (didn't like it at all).
> 
> If it's not too presumptuous to ask, I'd really like to get a feel for what the different types of tobacco do to the flavor... maybe get a very heavy taste of Perique in one, a heavy Latakia in another, etc...


Send a PM to RevSmoke and I'm sure he'll do his best.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

PM sent!


----------



## RevSmoke

Sir Humpsalot said:


> PM sent!


PM responded to. Trade negotiations begun.


----------



## AD720

I would like to jump in as a NPS as well.

*uncballzer* has already hooked me up big time with a few sample bowls and I would like to expand my tobacco tastes. p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

EvanS...frankluke
RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. *Looking for an EPS*

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. AD720


----------



## RevSmoke

OK, has anybody ever had "one-of-those-days" days? It is my day for that today.

If my head were not attached, I'd probably have lost it somewhere.

Anyway, on to the reason for writing (and you'll see what I mean).

Sirhumpalot's package went out today via USPS Priority Mail - DC #0307 1790 0002 3778 2864. BUT, I lost the slip on the way home from the post office, so had to call there so they could look it up on my box before they sent it out. (#1 issue)

Got home, came over to the computer to post the notice that the package was sent, and found a hand-written note telling Ben exactly what is in each of the samples, and how long they've been around. Yes, it was supposed to go into the box. (issue #2) Oh, each of the packages is labeled, by not with the age on it.

So, do I post it here, now, and get Ben's salivary glands going??? Or, do I wait till he gets the package and tell him then? Or do I do it privately (which would mean the rest of you dogs wouldn't get to salivate over the package he's getting)?

So many decisions...

Oh, by the way, there were issues #3 & #4 as well today.

Think a pint and some St. James Flake are in order for relaxation later.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

EPS-ready, just shoot me a pm


----------



## EvanS

RevSmoke - let it be a surprise....maybe put it in an envelope and mail tomorrow if you'd like.

Let'em stew, I always say


----------



## ultramag

Hey Rev, you could torture him like dogsplayinpoker did me. He sent me a PM that said not to open it until the box arrived in the title. That should satisfy EvanS "stewing" requirement as well, trust me.


----------



## RevSmoke

Of course, SirHumpsalot could tell me what he'd like me to do.p


----------



## AD720

dogsplayinpoker said:


> EPS-ready, just shoot me a pm


PM sent as per BL's instructions.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

RevSmoke said:


> Of course, SirHumpsalot could tell me what he'd like me to do.p


It's your call, Rev. I'm game for whatever. To be honest, I've been busy this evening carving my first pipe... If you'd like to post the info for all, that'd probably get folks all atwitterpated. On the other hand, if you send it to me in a PM, I'll try to resist looking, but I can't promise anything...

I'm already excited, I can tell you that much!


----------



## RevSmoke

I am not cruel-hearted, and the knowledge will only make the anticipation greater.

The package contains at least 3-4 pipefuls of the following (w/ month/year put into my cellar):

McClelland #5100 - 9/03
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2001
Voodoo Queen
Perique - whole leaf from 1994 crop
Gawith & Hoggarth Lousiana Flake - 6/04
G&H Bright CR Flake - 6/04
Rattray's Old Gowrie - 12/01
Cornel & Diehl Bow-Legged Bear - 3/02

Jack's 10th Anniversary - 2004???


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

RevSmoke said:


> I am not cruel-hearted, and the knowledge will only make the anticipation greater.
> 
> The package contains at least 3-4 pipefuls of the following (w/ month/year put into my cellar):
> 
> McClelland #5100 - 9/03
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2001
> Voodoo Queen
> Perique - whole leaf from 1994 crop
> Gawith & Hoggarth Lousiana Flake - 6/04
> G&H Bright CR Flake - 6/04
> Rattray's Old Gowrie - 12/01
> Cornel & Diehl Bow-Legged Bear - 3/02
> 
> Jack's 10th Anniversary - 2004???


Ok. Is it here yet? How bout now? How bout now?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

ultramag said:


> Hey Rev, you could torture him like dogsplayinpoker did me. He sent me a PM that said not to open it until the box arrived in the title. That should satisfy EvanS "stewing" requirement as well, trust me.


I could've sent you a pm that told you to wait to open the box 'til I mailed the list to you


----------



## perogee

So, are Canadians allowed to sign up for this? (I thought it would be best to ask before signing up, just in case it is too much of a pain or something like that)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

perogee said:


> So, are Canadians allowed to sign up for this? (I thought it would be best to ask before signing up, just in case it is too much of a pain or something like that)


I don't see why not as long as your partner realizes that the shipping may cost a bit more.

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

EvanS...frankluke
RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot
dogsplayinpoker...AD720

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. DAFU

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. perogee (Canada)


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

RevSmoke said:


> I am not cruel-hearted, and the knowledge will only make the anticipation greater.
> 
> The package contains at least 3-4 pipefuls of the following (w/ month/year put into my cellar):
> 
> McClelland #5100 - 9/03
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2001
> Voodoo Queen
> Perique - whole leaf from 1994 crop
> Gawith & Hoggarth Lousiana Flake - 6/04
> G&H Bright CR Flake - 6/04
> Rattray's Old Gowrie - 12/01
> Cornel & Diehl Bow-Legged Bear - 3/02
> 
> Jack's 10th Anniversary - 2004???


It came!!!! The Rev's half of the trade is complete. My order is on its way to his house from smokingpipes.com. The straight Perique (1994) smells fantastic!!! Thanks, Rev!

I just don't know where to start though. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

Ok... nevermind the suggestions. I started with Rattray's Old Gowrie.

Should I post my opinions here? Or down in the reviews forum? I guess it's a review, but I'm a newb, so I dunno.

This tobac is unlike any other I've had so far. This was the first pipe tobac I've had that I actually wanted to take into my lungs... it was just that smooth. It didn't choke the back of my throat like the other tobacs I've tried have done- I was able to take just a little sip back into my throat and it felt nice. There was a nice nicotine hit to it as well, not too strong, just nice. However, I found I absolutely hated the way it felt exiting my nose- very harsh and sharp, like a cigarette. However, inhaling the smoke- french inhale or just breathing it in from the bowl we exceedingly pleasant. So I'm not sure what to make of this one. It's a nice smoke, but I definitely need to wrap my head around it a little more. Fortunately, I have a few more bowls to go... 

Thanks Rev!!!


----------



## Sawyer

Sir Humpsalot said:


> Ok... nevermind the suggestions. I started with Rattray's Old Gowrie.
> 
> Should I post my opinions here? Or down in the reviews forum? I guess it's a review, but I'm a newb, so I dunno.


When doing a review down here in the pipe area, we usually do a search on the blend and just add our comments to an existing thread. If you can't find one then add a new topic.

Here is one for Rattray's Old Gowrie.

I am also sure no one has any issues with you posting your comments here either though.


----------



## EvanS

Got the noob end from frankluke late last night. I mean LATE!!:r Anyone else ever see UPS deliver after 9 PM?

But anyway I got myself a new tin of Esoterica Tilbury, and honkin' cake of Watch City Cigar's Nor'Easter (which really smells pretty dang wonderful) and 1 each of normal and extra fluffy pipe cleaners. Just in time too!!!


Thanks Nick, yours goes out today and I'll post DC#


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> Got the noob end from frankluke late last night. I mean LATE!!:r Anyone else ever see UPS deliver after 9 PM?
> 
> But anyway I got myself a new tin of Esoterica Tilbury, and honkin' cake of Watch City Cigar's Nor'Easter (which really smells pretty dang wonderful) and 1 each of normal and extra fluffy pipe cleaners. Just in time too!!!
> 
> Thanks Nick, yours goes out today and I'll post DC#


That Nor'Easter is some good stuff. :tu


----------



## AD720

AD720 said:


> PM sent as per BL's instructions.


dogsplayinpoker -

Incoming:

0406 8435 2590 1810 4921


----------



## EvanS

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

EvanS...frankluke EPS sent via USPS DC# 0307 0020 0001 4323 9972
RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot
dogsplayinpoker...AD720

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. DAFU

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. perogee (Canada)


----------



## perogee

DAFU and Perogee are trading

NPS package is on its way, tracking number 1Z9YA2750344759593
on UPS 
Looking forward to some learning :tu


----------



## DAFU

Update:

Completed trades:

Currently Trading:

EvanS...frankluke EPS sent via USPS DC# 0307 0020 0001 4323 9972
RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot
dogsplayinpoker...AD720
DAFU...perogee (Canada)

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):


----------



## RevSmoke

DAFU said:


> Update:
> 
> Completed trades:
> 
> Currently Trading:
> 
> EvanS...frankluke EPS sent via USPS DC# 0307 0020 0001 4323 9972
> RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot
> dogsplayinpoker...AD720
> DAFU...perogee (Canada)
> 
> Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
> 
> New Pipe Smokers (NPS):


Got my package today from SirHumpsalot - 4 oz of G&H Louisiana Flake. YUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks! Positive feedback will be posted!p

You can consider our trade complete!!!


----------



## Alyks

I can take on any Canadian newbie that comes along (I've been very lucky not being niped by customs so far, and I think I want to lay low for a bit).


----------



## frankluke

got my end of the trade with EvanS today,

pipeworks & wilke high hat
pipeworks & wilke cherry cavendish
McClelland c.cheer '01
McClelland 202 bulk matured cake
GL pease telegraph hill
C&D three friars
G&H best brown flake #2
G&H kendal kentucky
G&H Louisiana flake 
solani blend 660 silver flake
reiner LGF
astley #44 dark VA flake
esoterica stonehaven --- had a bowl of this today p

thank you, evan! over the top man, lots for me to sample and a few i was about to get now i can try them first (stonehavan and GLP telegraph hill) i really appreciate it.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Please sign me up as a EPS.

Thanks!!


----------



## aldukes

My first order from Frenchy is coming in this weekend. Please sign me up for NPS.

PM Sent to Slow Triathlete.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

AD720 said:


> dogsplayinpoker -
> 
> Incoming:
> 
> 0406 8435 2590 1810 4921


Got some Maltese Falcon, plus a sample of Troost and one of those nifty little fold-away pipe rests. Thanks to AD720, the Falcon is good stuff!!
My end will go out Wed or Thurs depending on if I can get out of work in time to hit the PO.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Aldukes and Slow Triathlete are currently trading.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

My end of the NST went out today to AD720. No DC#, the wife had to mail it for me on her way to her baby shower.


----------



## aldukes

incoming to Slow Triathlete DC: 0305 2710 0000 3937 2709


----------



## Slow Triathlete

aldukes just hit me with 100g of Reiner Long Golden Flake and threw in an extra 2 ounces of G & H Louisiana Flake. Your's is going out tomorrow!!


----------



## AD720

dogsplayinpoker said:


> My end of the NST went out today to AD720. No DC#, the wife had to mail it for me on her way to her baby shower.


WOW! Words cannot describe the package I got today:

Dude, thanks so much. This looks like enough to last me a year! I will certainly share with my girlfriend's dad!

What a generous BOTL! p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Finally got an opportunity to update the list. Reminder... to send your Trader Feedback when trades are completed.

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

EvanS...frankluke (3/10)
RevSmoke&#8230;Sir Humpsalot (3/08)
dogsplayinpoker...AD720 (3/20)

*Currently Trading:* 

DAFU...perogee
Slow Triathlete...aldukes

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


----------



## frankluke

i'll step up and be a EPS. i like to spread the love


----------



## AD720

I fired up a bowl of the VA flake today in the "Lumberjack" pipe that dogsplayinpoker hooked me up with. What a great pipe, that baby smokes cool as a cucumber. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

The inner bowl is meerschaum and it does help with the heat. The FVF is by far my absolute favorite tobacco and has been for about a year or so. I buy it by the pound!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> i'll step up and be a EPS. i like to spread the love


You just finished a trade with Evan as an New Pipe Smoker and introduced yourself as "new to pipes" in February. As per the rules...(see the first post)..."at least 6 mos." for EPS status.

You'll have to wait a bit longer to "spread the love".


----------



## frankluke

Blake Lockhart said:


> You just finished a trade with Evan as an New Pipe Smoker and introduced yourself as "new to pipes" in February. As per the rules...(see the first post)..."at least 6 mos." for EPS status.
> 
> You'll have to wait a bit longer to "spread the love".


 man o man, i keep getting shot down trying to participate here, i'll see yall in 4 months


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> man o man, i keep getting shot down trying to participate here, i'll see yall in 4 months


It's really not a matter of "getting shot down trying to participate"...*THAT* is truly appreciated!...rather, it's just a matter of following the rules that are in place. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> man o man, i keep getting shot down trying to participate here, i'll see yall in 4 months


It's really not a matter of "getting shot down *trying to participate*"...*THAT* is truly appreciated!...rather, it's just a matter of following the rules that are in place. :tu


----------



## aldukes

Slow Triathlete hit me hard with 18 different samples:










Scott- youre a gentleman and a scholar! Thanks again!


----------



## perogee

Dafu hit me up with a great package!!

Esoterica Penzance, MacBaren Dark Twist Roll Cake, McClelland Blackwoods Flake and Frog Morton, GLP Barbary Coast, C&D Blockade Runner and Old Joe Krantz, Charles Fairmorn Lancer's Slices, Dunhill 965, Gawith Squadron Leader and Chocolate Flake, Navy Flake and Prince of Wales.

I think I will be enjoying this for awhile :tu


----------



## EvanS

aldukes said:


> Slow Triathlete hit me hard with 18 different samples:





perogee said:


> Dafu hit me up with a great package!!
> 
> Esoterica Penzance, MacBaren Dark Twist Roll Cake, McClelland Blackwoods Flake and Frog Morton, GLP Barbary Coast, C&D Blockade Runner and Old Joe Krantz, Charles Fairmorn Lancer's Slices, Dunhill 965, Gawith Squadron Leader and Chocolate Flake, Navy Flake and Prince of Wales.


uhhhhhh, there appears to be a new breed of EPS in town...and it seems to have lost it's collective mind :r

Samples are turning into Instant Cellars


----------



## Cheeto

EvanS said:


> uhhhhhh, there appears to be a new breed of EPS in town...and it seems to have lost it's collective mind :r
> 
> Samples are turning into Instant Cellars


_ Smokinmojo _ hooked me up like 6 months ago, and I'm STILL working my way through all his "samples". Thanks again brother!

I'm also coming to the point where I feel I could help some poor newbie out, just a few more tins and I'll be looking for a target.


----------



## kg6smx

pStill deciding if I have enough experience under my belt to sign up as an EPS; been smoking the pipe since September if I rember right. The other thing I have very little if any aromatic blends, as I discovered they don't do it for me.


----------



## IslandRick

Please sign me up as a NPS.

Thanks!!

Rick


----------



## Slow Triathlete

EvanS said:


> uhhhhhh, there appears to be a new breed of EPS in town...and it seems to have lost it's collective mind :r
> 
> Samples are turning into Instant Cellars


I apologize EvanS. I got a little carried away!!
:chk


----------



## aldukes

there's no need to apologize! :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

DAFU...perogee 3/29
Slow Triathlete...aldukes 3/25

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Looking for an EPS.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. IslandRick


----------



## dayplanner

What the hell, Blake, I'll be yer huckleberry!


----------



## EvanS

aldukes said:


> there's no need to apologize! :tu


:r Yeah, you seem to have gotten over it


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sign me up for another round as an EPS. I promise I won't get carried away this time!!


----------



## kg6smx

Ok, I'm in as an EPS as wellp


----------



## Tobit

Please add me to the list as an NPS, my first cobs just arrived from Frenchy. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update:*

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. cquon
2. kg6smx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. IslandRick...(contact cquon) 
2. Tobit...(contact kg6smx)


----------



## dayplanner

IslandRick and I are a tradin'.


----------



## kg6smx

cquon said:


> IslandRick and I are a tradin'.


Tobit has pm'd me; and I'm about to reply


----------



## Tobit

Trade in progress with KG6SMX! :tu

- T


----------



## Tobit

KG6SMX's tobacco is in the mail first thing in the morning (Wednesday), DC# 0103 8555 7493 5768 6244 - Priority Mail. 

p


----------



## EvanS

still a well-oiled Blake Lockhart machine....niiiice.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> still a well-oiled Blake Lockhart machine....niiiice.


Thanks Evan...

...however, the "machine" is only as good as the sum of its parts. :tu

*Update: *

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

cquon&#8230; IslandRick 
kg6smx&#8230; Tobit

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sign me up for another round as an EPS. I promise I won't get carried away this time!!


----------



## kg6smx

Package arrived from Tobit, a nice blend called Junkyard Dawg which I'm enjoying while putting his together.p


----------



## dayplanner

Rec'd IslandRick's package today, a nice big tin of '07 CC.

Rick, yours will go out Wed - any last wishes?


----------



## IslandRick

cquon said:


> Rec'd IslandRick's package today, a nice big tin of '07 CC.
> 
> Rick, yours will go out Wed - any last wishes?


Dealers choice Doyle. Whatever you think would be good for a new guy. So far, I've only smoked a couple of bowls of PA.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Tobit

Just received a very nice smattering of weed from KG6SMX! :tu

Old Lodger - pipesandcigars.com
Christmas Cheer 2006 - McClelland
Christmas Cheer 2007 - McClelland
Crown Royale - Tinder Box
Norse Gold - Tinder Box
Maltese Falcon - GL Pease
Presbyterian Mixture
Frog Morton on the Bayou
Sunset Breeze - Peterson
University Flake - Peterson
Irish Flake - Peterson
Nightcap
Balkan Sasieni
Pelican - Butera Pipe
Navy Mixture - Mac Baren
Kendal Cream Deluxe Flake - S. Gawith
Squadron Leader - S. Gawith

Many thanks man! p Blake, this trade is completed!


----------



## dayplanner

IslandRick said:


> Dealers choice Doyle. Whatever you think would be good for a new guy. So far, I've only smoked a couple of bowls of PA.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


Here ya go, then.

DC# 0103 8555 7494 3785 2736


----------



## IslandRick

I was absolutely stunned at the package I received from cquon today. Not only did I receive an excellent assortment of tobacco to try but Doyle also sent an awesome looking Stanwell Golden Danish. I had actually been looking at these, what timing! The assortment of tobacco included:

can of Escudo Navy Deluxe
samples of: Balkan Supreme 2/8/07
S. G. Perfection
Bracken Flake
Haddo's Delight 12/5/07
P.S. Luxury Navy Flake 4/25/07

This is awesome! Many thanks Doyle!

Blake, this trade is completed!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

some nice sized "samples" there guys! Gotta love that brotherly spirit. Enjoy newbies!!


----------



## evazan

I'd like to be signed up as a newbie trader. This would be my first time mailing tobacco so I would could use some pointers on how to package and send it. Thanks to those of you who keep this thing running, it is a great service to us newbies.


----------



## weetone

I'd also love to get in on this if at all possible.


----------



## kg6smx

I'll go another round as an ESP

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update: *

*Completed trades:*

cquon&#8230; IslandRick 
kg6smx&#8230; Tobit

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. kg6smx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* [/QUOTE]

1. evanzan*
2. weetone*

*Gentlemen...go ahead and pm the EPS with the corresponding number to start your trade. If you have any questions give me a shout.

p


----------



## weetone

PM sent. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Evanzan and I are currently trading.


----------



## emind56

I'd love to be added to the NPS side of things....Brand new pipe smoker and to be honest I feel lost with all the available choices of tobbaco I'd love a sampler.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hello I am a NOOB and yet i am not a NOOB at smoking pipes. So here is the deal. I am one minded when it comes to smoking pipe tobacco. I Smoke a dry system pipe, Savinelli, Dr Grabow Omega and a Italian made Seconds non filter Pipe. So seeing I was using a Dry system pipes I could smoke anything and got caught up smoking Cavendish, Well it seems that with my move from county to county I can no longer find any of the Dry system filters, only the 6mm ones for my Savinelli and I need a 9mm one. So then while talking the owner of the Local Mall B&M I was reminded of Burley Blend of Tobacco that I used to smoke back in 1994 and how it did not have the bad traits as Cavendish's can. So I need to get on a Sampler list and anyone have a 9MM natural wood filters??? Oh and bty I am a Cigar smoker also. 

Thank You 
James


----------



## weetone

My portion of the trade is on its way.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Hi, 

I'm not new to CS but am really more in to cigars then pipes, but I do have two pipes that I smoked a few times in the last year since I started smoking. I really want to get more in to the pipe smoking, I think if I get the hang of it better, it will be more a relaxing experience.

I wondering if I can get on to the NST list for a trade with a member, I'm in NYC so I can get you something from the Davidoff or nat Sherman Store, if you know what you want. check with them and I'll send it for the trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update: *

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...evanzan
kg6smx...weetone

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1.
2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. emind56
2. FriendlyFire


----------



## Blaylock-cl

TanZ2005 said:


> "Hello I am a NOOB and yet i am not a NOOB at smoking pipes. So here is the deal....I need to get on a Sampler list..."
> Thank You
> James


James...seems to me that you are an EPS, according to your post and according to the rules. (see 1st post of this thread). The "Sampler list" is for New Pipe Smokers (NPS). If you want to get on the Experienced Pipe Smoker (EPS) list and want to trade with a "newb"...let me know.

BL


----------



## fireman43

I'll jump on the wagon as an EPS, Dave. Now that I have a few things in my cellar besides Escudo. :r


----------



## evazan

My portion of the trade has been sent to ST.


----------



## fireman43

Looks like emind56 and I are gonna go to it as he has PM'd me.


----------



## Silky01

I'll jump on as an ESP to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## FriendlyFire

I'm all for it, I'm ready...........



uncballzer said:


> I'll jump on as an ESP to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Today's Update: *

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...evanzan
kg6smx...weetone
Fireman43...emind56

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. uncballzer

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. FriendlyFire


----------



## Barcochris

I would love to be considered for one of the newbie spots.


----------



## Guest

Barcochris said:


> I would love to be considered for one of the newbie spots.


Give me a PM, we'll get this started.


----------



## Silky01

update: FriendlyFire and I are in a trade


----------



## Guest

*Today's Update: *

*Completed trades:*

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...evanzan
kg6smx...weetone
Fireman43...emind56
uncballzer... FriendlyFire
Root...Barcochris

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.


----------



## alindeman1989

hey im a big noob, any experts out there want to help me out? trades anyone?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I am open as an EPS, the new tyrant around here willing. just shoot me a pm


----------



## Barcochris

Root. My end is on the way


----------



## Silky01

Just sent my end out.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

uncballzer said:


> Just sent my end out.


Not really a huge problem but...
(from 1st post in the thread)
_"-*The NPS will send their end of the trade first*.(and post that the package is on its way.)
-Once the EPS receives the package, they will send their package to the Newbie (and post that the package is on its way.)"_...da rules is da rules.


----------



## Silky01

Blake Lockhart said:


> Not really a huge problem but...
> (from 1st post in the thread)
> _"-*The NPS will send their end of the trade first*.(and post that the package is on its way.)
> -Once the EPS receives the package, they will send their package to the Newbie (and post that the package is on its way.)"_...da rules is da rules.


Oh, sorry; Didn't notice that. FF has + feedback, so not really worried; but it won't happen again. Thanks though for letting me know!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

uncballzer said:


> *Oh, sorry; Didn't notice that.* FF has + feedback, so not really worried; but it won't happen again. Thanks though for letting me know!


Not a problem...I just don't want everyone thinkig that this thread has moved into a "state of anarchy"...I'd like to keep it as I intended...

...a dictatorship!  j/k


----------



## FriendlyFire

Ok my half of the trade is now in Posesion of the Federal Goverment.
The # is *0306 2400 0002 7385 5766*


----------



## kg6smx

Came home to Weetone's end of our deal; I'll build his package tommorow after work, and hope to have it in the mail on Saturday

ppp


----------



## Guest

Got Barcochris's package in and got some yumm baccy.


Fillmore
F&T Vintage Flake
McConnell Pure Latakia.


Chris Your sampler is packed and ready, ships at the post office on the Wed.

Thanks


----------



## FriendlyFire

Just picked up *uncballzer* end of the trade, BOOM< BOOM,<
What a trade "wow"

That ends our trade.
Thanks.


----------



## Silky01

FriendlyFire said:


> Just picked up *uncballzer* end of the trade, BOOM< BOOM,<
> What a trade "wow"
> 
> That ends our trade.
> Thanks.


Yep, ours is done! :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

FriendlyFire said:


> Just picked up *uncballzer* end of the trade, BOOM< BOOM,<
> What a trade "wow"
> 
> That ends our trade.
> Thanks.


Don't forget...we LOVE PICS! :dr

Well done gentlemen!


----------



## RJpuffs

Frightening as the thought might be - I think I have become an EPS. I have a ton of open tins that I can share with a newbie. Therefore, I must volunteer meself as an EPS to continue spreading the cheer around p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs...I certainly appreciate your volunteering to sign on and there is no doubt that you have gained experience with pipes. I am enjoying your posts here.

Having said that, I hope you don't mind waiting until you reach the 6 mo. mark according to the rules in post #1.

* Update: *

*Completed trades:*

uncballzer... FriendlyFire

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...evanzan
kg6smx...weetone
Fireman43...emind56
Root...Barcochris

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

Waiting for a few "newbies".

.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blake Lockhart said:


> RJpuffs...I certainly appreciate your volunteering to sign on and there is no doubt that you have gained experience with pipes. I am enjoying your posts here.
> 
> Having said that, I hope you don't mind waiting until you reach the 6 mo. mark according to the rules in post #1.
> .


Ah 6 months AT CS, not 6 months on the pipe p

Should hit that in a couple of weeks, some newbies should wander in by then.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Ah 6 months AT CS, not 6 months on the pipe p
> 
> Should hit that in a couple of weeks, some newbies should wander in by then.


No...Actually *it is 6 months on the pipe*...I thought from a previous post you said you started sometime in December...which means come June you should be good.


----------



## Barcochris

Got my end of our trade from Root today...WOW I will post pictures later today!


I belive this concludes our trade.


----------



## RJpuffs

-counts on fingers-

Ah, right!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> -counts on fingers-
> 
> Ah, right!


...Check your pms.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update: *

*Completed trades:*

Root...Barcochris

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...evanzan (5/01)***
kg6smx...weetone (5/01)***
Fireman43...emind56 (5/05)***

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

Waiting for a few "newbies".

**Keep us posted when these trades start coming in. If there are any problems or hold-ups, please let me know.* 

.


----------



## kg6smx

Blake Lockhart said:


> * Update: *
> 
> *Completed trades:*
> 
> Root...Barcochris
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> Slow Triathlete...evanzan (5/01)***
> kg6smx...weetone (5/01)***
> Fireman43...emind56 (5/05)***
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. dogsplayinpoker
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> Waiting for a few "newbies".
> 
> **Keep us posted when these trades start coming in. If there are any problems or hold-ups, please let me know.*
> 
> .


I recieved my end, and my tracking confirmation shows what I sent was delivered, but no confirmation on the other end from weetone.


----------



## weetone

Yup, picked mine up last night. Looks most excellent. Will post pics later.

Suffice it to say for now that i'll be busy for quite some time...


----------



## Alyks

Can I sign up as an EPS, please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Sure Alex... you're in brother, but it seems like all the "New Pipe Smokers" are 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker
2. Alykx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. 

.


----------



## evazan

I received my sampler for Slow Triathlete, and wow, what a sampler it was. I received a baggy each of:

W.O. Larsen-Sig. Vintage Mix
Cornell and Diehl- Autumn Evening
Samuel Gawith - Best Brown Flake
McClelland - Bulk 2015
Hearth and Home - AJ's VaPer
Samuel Gawith - Kendel Cream Flake
While checking these out on tobacco reviews I also noticed that Slow Triathlete had reviewed most of these himself. I can't wait to get puffing.

Thanks a lot ST!


----------



## jbudlives

I would like to be signed up as a NPS please


----------



## Blaylock-cl

evazan said:


> I received my sampler for Slow Triathlete, and wow, what a sampler it was.


Your sampler does look real nice! Happy smoking! p



jbudlives said:


> I would like to be signed up as a NPS please


WooooHoooo!!! We've got a "live one"! 

Welcome to the Pipe Forum at CS.
Go ahead and send "dogs..." a pm to get your trade started.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

been a while, hope I don't hurt the poor little guy, :mn


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

jbudlives and I are in trade.


----------



## jbudlives

dogsplayinpoker said:


> jbudlives and I are in trade.


Shipped to dogsplayinpoker today via USPS Priority. The retailer did not give me a dc#. It should be around 3 business days.


----------



## parris001

I'd like to sign up as a NPS


----------



## Blaylock-cl

parris001 said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS


You can pm Alyks to get your trade started.

p


----------



## Alyks

Parris001 and I are in a trade.

Edit:

I can take on another new comer. Parris and I have actually decided to trade for a couple of tins I had elsewhere in the the forum.


----------



## parris001

Indeed


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

Slow Triathlete...evanzan 
kg6smx...weetone

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...emind56 
dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


----------



## EvanS

*I'm back in as an EPS - come along wit'cha**

Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

Slow Triathlete...evanzan 
kg6smx...weetone

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...emind56 
dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

EvanS

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


----------



## Alyks

*Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

Slow Triathlete...evanzan 
kg6smx...weetone

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...emind56 
dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

EvanS
Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Got tobacco from jbudlives, some Epiphany. Great stuff! My end should go out tomorrow!


----------



## jbudlives

Good thing. I was just about to ask if it had gotten there. Enjoy! I hope it brings you a moment of sudden revelation or insight, according to websters.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

jbudlives said:


> Good thing. I was just about to ask if it had gotten there. Enjoy! I hope it brings you a moment of sudden revelation or insight, according to websters.


Yeah, I had a sudden revelation. I need to get some of this stuff to store away. You know it is purported that Einstein smoked Revelation which Epiphany is supposed to mimic. :chk


----------



## Alyks

parris001 said:


> Order placed with 4noggins and is heading Alyks' way.


I think we should post any updates here.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I thought this would be a good time to post an abbreviated version of the NST for Pipes instructions, especially for our new members... (The full version can be found in post #1 of this thread).

*This is a great opportunity for New Pipe Smokers!. *

The purpose of the Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes is to give new pipe smokers an opportunity to sample some different blends of good quality tobacco.

*Here's how it works: *

-New Pipe Smokers (NPS) and Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS) request to be added to the list.
-Once you're on the list, the NPS contacts the EPS to initiate the trade.
-Either trader can post when the trade arrangements have been made. 
-The NPS will send their end of the trade first.
-Once the EPS receives the package, they will send their package to the Newbie.
-Post when the trades are finished.

*Note: * When signing on, tell whether you are an NPS or an EPS.

*A New Pipe Smoker:* Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos. 
*An Experienced Pipe Smoker:* Someone who has been smoking pipes for at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.

*What Gets Sent: *

The New Pipe Smoker (NPS) sends the Experienced Pipe Smoker (EPS) no more than a 2oz /50g new/sealed tin of tobacco, (or 100g, if arrangements have been made between the 2 parties for a larger sampler). The EPS may suggest something they'd like to receive.

Something currently being produced, that can be purchased from an online vendor, for under $10 (not including shipping) or from a local B&M. Other arrangements can be made for what to trade provided both parties agree.

The Experienced Pipe Smoker (EPS)will return fire with a sampler of at least 5 different sampler bags of good quality, name brand, tobaccos, roughly 4 bowls worth each (10 different samplers, roughly 4 bowls each, for the larger sampler). Samplers should be tobaccos that the NPS can get down the road, for himself, as opposed to rare or discontinued tobacco.

Trader Feedback should be exchanged.
Unlike the NST for Cigars thread, we will limit this to *One Trade Only *for Newbies.


----------



## Alyks

I recieved Parris001's end of the trade this morning. My end will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I'm ready for another go round as an EPS.


----------



## Alyks

Where are all them newbies at? Looks like we have an overflow of ESPs


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> Where are all them newbies at? Looks like we have an overflow of ESPs


I was thinking the same thing. We've got 3 Experienced guys waiting, one "in the wings", and I'm willing to jump in anytime. I'm officially adding myself to the list now, but I fear it may be a long wait.

This is a great opportunity for new pipe smokers to try a more the fair share of different tobacco blends from some VERY generous pipers. All you need to do is go back and look at some of the posts to see the "carnage"! 

I do think it will pick up sooner or later.

p


----------



## EvanS

I think I see the problem here regarding lack of noobs



Slow Triathlete said:


> I'm ready for another go round as an EPS.


Scott, it's not likely anyone wants to sample seventeeneleventy different VA/Pers



Alyks said:


> Where are all them newbies at? Looks like we have an overflow of ESPs





Blaylock said:


> I was thinking the same thing. We've got 3 Experienced guys waiting, one "in the wings", and I'm willing to jump in anytime. I'm officially adding myself to the list now, but I fear it may be a long wait.


And You two - have you looked at your avatars lately? I wouldn't trade with you either


----------



## fireman43

EvanS said:


> I think I see the problem here regarding lack of noobs
> 
> Scott, it's not likely anyone wants to sample seventeeneleventy different VA/Pers
> 
> And You two - have you looked at your avatars lately? I wouldn't trade with you either


Avatars?? Heck, my newbie must have seen my new CUT because he disappeared on me again. :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> I think I see the problem here regarding lack of noobs...
> 
> ... You two - have you looked at your avatars lately? I wouldn't trade with you either


So do you think it would be better if we revealed our REAL selves?

OK...so here we are on Senior Karaoke Night at the Moose Lodge!

  

Now...who want to trade? :r


----------



## Slow Triathlete

That's my sexy butt in the bike helmet!!!

I can sing the hell out of "Beat It".


----------



## jbudlives

I got my end from dogsplayinpoker.
A great sampler:

Full Virginia Flake
Escudo
Sam's Blend
Hal 'o' the Wynd
Evening Stroll


I am very excited about what I got from a great trader. I can tell some of these may be new favorites for me. Thanks dogsplayinpoker, you are very gracious.

Trade Complete!


----------



## Alyks

Blaylock said:


> So do you think it would be better if we revealed our REAL selves?
> 
> OK...so here we are on Senior Karaoke Night at the Moose Lodge!
> 
> 
> 
> Now...who want to trade? :r


:r Awesome!


----------



## Infin1ty

Hey guys, just wanted to drop by and see how the trading was going. You know whats funny/sad I didn't even realize that I did my first trade back in November! I thought it was some time in the last 4 or so months. This past year has gone by waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to fast. 

Anyways, wish I could help ya guys with your Newbie problem, and sign back on as one, but I do not believe I qualify anymore :hn


----------



## TheRealBonger

I will play a round of this game. I have been smoking pipes during the week and cigars on the weekends. Life is good! :ss p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. EvanS
2. Fireman43
3. Alyks
4. Slow Triathlete
5. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. TheRealBonger***
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

*pm EvanS to get your trade started.


----------



## Alyks

I got a pm from Parris, and he recieved the package I sent him. Looks like our trade is done.


----------



## TheRealBonger

pm sent p


----------



## EvanS

*Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Currently Trading:* 
EvanS and TheRealBonger....PM's exchanged....rolling

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Fireman43
2. Alyks
3. Slow Triathlete
4. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 

[/quote]


----------



## EvanS

*Update: * p

*Completed trades:*

dogsplayinpoker...jbudlives
Alyks...parris001

*Currently Trading:* 
EvanS and TheRealBonger....Rcv'd Esoterica Margate and a sample or two heading back via DC# 0308 0070 0001 7050 5167

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Fireman43
2. Alyks
3. Slow Triathlete
4. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> ... a sample or two heading back...


 uh, yea...right.

We all know how you count!


----------



## TheRealBonger

Received samples today! Will post what kinds I got tonight when I get back from work. Definitely Gorilla Math:mn Thanks Evan, can't wait till the day is over so I can puff away on some new flavors p


----------



## DBall

So if I wanna join as a new pipe smoker, I just post here...? p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DBall said:


> So if I wanna join as a new pipe smoker, I just post here...? p


Glad to see you here Dan.

Now just go ahead and pm Fireman43 to get your trade started.

*Update*

*Completed trades:*

EvanS and TheRealBonger

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Fireman43
2. Alyks
3. Slow Triathlete
4. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. DBall
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## fireman43

Blaylock said:


> Glad to see you here Dan.
> 
> Now just go ahead and pm Fireman43 to get your trade started.
> 
> *Update*
> 
> *Completed trades:*
> 
> EvanS and TheRealBonger
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Fireman43
> 2. Alyks
> 3. Slow Triathlete
> 4. Blaylock
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. DBall
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


Got the PM from Dan. We're off the start line rolling toward turn 1.:tu


----------



## DBall

fireman43 said:


> Got the PM from Dan. We're off the start line rolling toward turn 1.:tu


Order placed and will probably be there in a couple days. No DC as it's being shipped direct to you...

Thanks for picking me up for this!


----------



## TheRealBonger

Rattrays Marlin Flake
Rattrays Highland Targe
Rattrays Hal o the Wynd
Rattrays Black Mallory
McClelland X-40 Burley Slice
McClelland Royal Cajun Dark-tonights smoke
GL Pease Telegraph Hill
C&D Bayou Night
C&D Three Friars
Esoterica Penzance

 Thanks again Evan


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...DBall

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. *Anyone out there?*
2. *Newbies??*
3. *Hello???*


----------



## DBall

DBall said:


> Order placed and will probably be there in a couple days. No DC as it's being shipped direct to you...


hey man... did this make it to you yet?


----------



## DSturg369

New guy here, and ready to go. I'm pretty sure I understand the rules but may have a ??? oe 2 as we go along.


----------



## Sovereign

I guess I'll jump in here, I've only been smoking pipes for a few weeks and have almost no experience


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DSturg369 said:


> New guy here, and ready to go. I'm pretty sure I understand the rules but may have a ??? oe 2 as we go along.





Sovereign said:


> I guess I'll jump in here, I've only been smoking pipes for a few weeks and have almost no experience


Welcome to the NST. First step, send a pm to the EPS listed below. If you have any questions along the way give me a shout.

*Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...DBall

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.DSturg369
2.Sovereign
3.


----------



## DSturg369

I PM'ed Alyks and awaiting a reply.:tu


----------



## Alyks

PM replied to.


----------



## DSturg369

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to pass my current position to the next person and try again with the next EPS. Alyks has a Canada address and I do not do international trades. Also, for my part, I will have to due a local B&M purchase and ship it myself. Will not be able to purchase from an online vendor and have shipped due to that I do not own a credit card.

Sorry if this causes any hard feelings but that's just the way it is. If I can pass to the next available spot for a US-to-US addy, that would be great. If not, I understand. Please let me know either way, Thanks.


----------



## Barney Jr

I have been smoking pipe occasionally since I was about 14 and have been pretty limited to local B&M house blends. I would love to get in on the trade and try out some new stuff. I think I've tried about 4 or 5 different blends, and honestly I don't know if I am eligible to do this. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Alyks

I'm afraid Dale and I were not able to work out a trade due to international shipping concerns. So I'm still available to trade.
Just to make newbies aware also, I am looking for a bigger trade of 2 tins for at least 10 samples.

And it looks like we might still be in business with Barney Jr showing up. Looks like Blaylock and I will just have to switch partners.


----------



## Alyks

DSturg369 said:


> Sorry if this causes any hard feelings but that's just the way it is.


Brother no hard feelings. :tu


----------



## jgros001

Hey Dave, you can put me down as an EPS for a couple of rounds


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...DBall

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. Blaylock
3. Alyks
4. jgros001

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.Sovereign
2.DSturg369
3.Barney JR
4.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Looks like I"m up with Sovereign. I'll shoot him a PM.


----------



## Sovereign

pm receieved :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sovereign and I are currently trading.


----------



## Barney Jr

PM sent to Blaylock


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Barney Jr said:


> PM sent to Blaylock


I just sent you a second pm after realizing that we are not matched up for trading. Had to do some shuffling and your trading partner is Alyks.

Sorry for the confusion BarneyJr.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Just wanted to give everyone the heads up with something that just happened in me and Sovereign's trade. Due to the rising cost of fuel and shipping and handling charges, the minimum order that you have to reach for them to deliver at smokingpipes.com is $15.


----------



## tzilt

Slow Triathlete said:


> Just wanted to give everyone the heads up with something that just happened in me and Sovereign's trade. Due to the rising cost of fuel and shipping and handling charges, the minimum order that you have to reach for them to deliver at smokingpipes.com is $15.


I thought it was always $15?

4noggins has no minimum order. Shipping on 1 tin comes to $6.95.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DSturg369 and I are underway!


----------



## Alyks

PM sent awaiting reply.


----------



## RJpuffs

Slow Triathlete said:


> Just wanted to give everyone the heads up with something that just happened in me and Sovereign's trade. Due to the rising cost of fuel and shipping and handling charges, the minimum order that you have to reach for them to deliver at smokingpipes.com is $15.


Note that smokingpipes now has a *$95* base for FREE delivery (it used to be $75). I have been having delays in orders placed through them the last couple of times - but all in all ya can't beat their prices and service.


----------



## Alyks

Barney Jr. and I are good to go.


----------



## dkbmusic

Can I be added to the NPS list, please?


----------



## jgros001

dkbmusic said:


> Can I be added to the NPS list, please?


PM received and replied


----------



## RJpuffs

My math skills not withstanding, I believe I'm past 6 months old now. So I can sign on as an EPS if we have any newbies waiting.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43...DBall
Slow Triathlete...Sovereign
Blaylock...DSturg369
Alyks....Barney JR
jgros001...dkbmusic

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJ Puffs
2. Blaylock

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.

p


----------



## Ormonster

all righty.. add me to the NPS please.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Received Sovereign's tins over the weekend and his sampler went out yesterday. I will prepare everyone. We ordered from smokingpipes.com and in order to meet the minimum $15 shipping we agreed to do a three tin trade for a bunch of samplers. This was a big one.

He ordered me:
1 tin of Samuel Gawith's Squadron Leader (never had)
2 tins of Low Country Tobacco's Waccamaw (never had)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> So I can sign on as an EPS if we have any newbies waiting.


Sounds good and thanks for signing on as an EPS!



Ormonster said:


> all righty.. add me to the NPS please.


You are "good to go"! Pm your EPS, RJpuffs, to get started.


----------



## ryansallee

I'd like to be in on this too. The friendly gorillas around here directed me here.


----------



## atlacatl

Can I be added to the NPS list too?
Thanks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

Fireman43 (MIA) ...DBall
Slow Triathlete...Sovereign
Blaylock...DSturg369
Alyks....Barney JR
jgros001...dkbmusic
Blaylock...ryansallee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJ Puffs
2. Root

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Ormonster
2. atlacatl


----------



## Guest

atlacatl said:


> Can I be added to the NPS list too?
> Thanks.


atlacatl

Your mine

Give me a PM


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sovereign and I are finished with our trade. Please remove.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> Sounds good and thanks for signing on as an EPS!
> 
> You are "good to go"! Pm your EPS, RJpuffs, to get started.


PMs are flying fast n furious.


----------



## jgros001

Got my end from dkbmusic....thanks

1 x McCranie's Red Ribbon

1 x McClelland's VA #24 Personal Reserve


----------



## atlacatl

PM sent to Root to initiate the trade


----------



## Alyks

I think my newbie's gone missing.


----------



## Alyks

I'll have another round, please.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I'm ready again as an EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> I'll have another round, please.





Slow Triathlete said:


> I'm ready again as an EPS.


Sounds good...we'll just wait for a few new pipe smokers to step in.

___________________

Received my end of the trade with ryansallee. Got my Butternut Burley "fix". :tu Thank you!

Yours will go out tomorrow.


----------



## ryansallee

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Alyks

I can take on two newbies.


----------



## jgros001

Blaylock said:


> *Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> Fireman43 (MIA) ...DBall
> Slow Triathlete...Sovereign
> Blaylock...DSturg369
> Alyks....Barney JR
> jgros001...dkbmusic
> Blaylock...ryansallee
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. RJ Puffs
> 2. Root
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. Ormonster
> 2. atlacatl


I am pretty sure my trade is complete.....USPS is showing the package delivered.....hopefully dkb can confirm


----------



## dkbmusic

jgros001 said:


> I am pretty sure my trade is complete.....USPS is showing the package delivered.....hopefully dkb can confirm


Yes, our trade is complete. jgros001 really did an amazing job of showing me the ropes. Some awesome tobacco, none of which I have tried before, some great freebies, and hands-down the best packing I've EVER seen!

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ryansallee...yours went out today.

_________________________________

*Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Fireman43...DBall (I sent DBall his end of the trade since FiremanJoe is nowhere to be found.)

Slow Triathlete...Sovereign
jgros001...dkbmusic

*Currently Trading:* 

Blaylock...DSturg369
Blaylock...ryansallee
RJ Puffs...Ormonster
Root...atlacatl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. 
3.

*Reminder:*Don't forget to give *Trader Feedback * after you receive your goods.

p


----------



## jgros001

I can go another round Dave


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> Ormonster is done!

Put me down on that thar list for 'nother round, I'm sure more noobies are coming around.


----------



## Ormonster

Got my end from *RJpuffs* today. Thanks a lot brother. I can't wait to try these.


----------



## rlaliberty

ah what the hell. sign me up as a newbie!


----------



## DSturg369

Well, after MUCH delay, my end is on it's way to Blaylock. p


----------



## ryansallee

Dave (Blaylock) sent me an awesome looking sampler.

He sent me:
G.L. Pease Filmore
Lane Limited 1Q 
McClelland 2035
Boswell's Berry Cobbler
Boswell's Dan's Blend
Escudo
Sunjammer

Pipe Cleaners
A Pipe Stand (with pipe in cleaning on it)

Wow Dave! Thank you!


----------



## RJpuffs

Ormonster said:


> Got my end from *RJpuffs* today. Thanks a lot brother. I can't wait to try these.


Enjoy, bro! I'm glad the flakes arrived intact and not mashed into postal-ready-rubbed.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Blaylock...ryansallee
RJ Puffs...Ormonster

*Currently Trading:* 

Blaylock...DSturg369
Root...atlacatl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Alyks
4. jgros001
5. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. rlaliberty *(you're up)* 
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Reminder:*Don't forget to give *Trader Feedback * after you receive your goods.

p


----------



## rlaliberty

alyks and i are now trading


----------



## frankluke

i'm ready to be a EPS... if need be.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> i'm ready to be a EPS... if need be.


Nick...I'll get you in as soon as we get a few more New Pipe Smokers signed up.

*Attention New Pipe Smokers:*

This is an excellent opportunity to get to try a variety of different blends of tobacco for a minimal investment.


----------



## Guest

Got my end in today.

Thanks atlacatl for the 633 and the SG Kendal Cream Flake

Your end is packed and will be on its way tomorrow.


----------



## atlacatl

Nice, I can't wait! p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I received DSturg369, Dales, end of the trade...a requested tin of St James Flake. Thank you very much!

Yours went out this afternoon:

DC# 0307 0020 0003 7759 2157

p


----------



## atlacatl

Thank you Root. Very nice selection, I look forward to sampling them. They all smell great!!! p

Here is a list and a pic:
Esoterica - Stonehaven
McClelland - Roya Cajun Special
Cornell & Diehl - Bayou Night
Cornell & Diehl - Old Joe Krantz
Altadis - Count Pulaski
MacBarren - Navy flake
Sam Gawith - Bracken flake
Peter Stokkebye - Blakan Supreme
Pipesandcigars - Larry's Blend
McCranies - Red Ribbon


----------



## DSturg369

Thinking maybe tomorrow.... :tu:chk


----------



## DBall

Blaylock said:


> Fireman43...DBall (I sent DBall his end of the trade since FiremanJoe is nowhere to be found.)


I just realized I never put the pics of what Blaylock sent (as Fireman43 has been MIA since the 30th of last month).

I think it should be known that Dave went way above and beyond in covering a debt that wasn't his and sending such an incredible selection. If anyone deserves an RG bump, it's him.

As far as Joe (Fireman43), I hope he's ok and that his disappearance is not a result of anything bad...


----------



## DSturg369

I received my Sampler package from Blaylock today. "Wow" is about all I can say. Thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## Alyks

For reasons beyond our control, Rlaliberty and I will not be able to complete our trade. 

Second trade to fall through. This is starting to get most discouraging. I'm still available for a trade, hopefully the next one will work.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Blaylock...DSturg369
Root...atlacatl

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Alyks
4. jgros001
5. RJpuffs
6. frankluke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

Whenever you're ready, jump in.

p


----------



## Cheeto

Blaylock said:


> *Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> Blaylock...DSturg369
> Root...atlacatl
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Alyks
> 2. Slow Triathlete
> 3. Alyks
> 4. jgros001
> 5. RJpuffs
> 6. frankluke
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> Whenever you're ready, jump in.
> 
> p


I freaking love how there are so many gorillas here willing to take the time and money to trade with someone who is just getting into pipes that we have more EPS that we can find NPS :r


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

all you big ugly EPS' are scaring all the newbies away! lol


----------



## Blaylock-cl

dogsplayinpoker said:


> all you big ugly EPS' are scaring all the newbies away! lol


It's Alyks, I tell ya. Here's managed two alone this month! :r



Alyks said:


> I think my newbie's gone missing.





Alyks said:


> For reasons beyond our control, Rlaliberty and I will not be able to complete our trade.
> 
> This is starting to get most discouraging. I'm still available for a trade, hopefully the next one will work.


----------



## rlaliberty

came here to post i wouldnt be able to continue but alyks beat me to it. i apologize. nothing to do with him or the board or anything of the sort. personal things came up which must take priority.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

rlaliberty said:


> came here to post i wouldnt be able to continue but alyks beat me to it. i apologize. nothing to do with him or the board or anything of the sort. personal things came up which must take priority.


No problem...take care of your personal things first and when and if you're ready, you can jump back in!


----------



## Mr Flibble

I want to get on this as a new pipe smoker. My father-in-law gave me a pipe and some tobacco he had like 6 months ago. The pipe/tobacco tasted bad. I gave the pipe a good cleaning but didn't try it again until last Sunday. It was much better so I ordered a couple small tins from Davidoff on Monday. I really have no reference as to what is good stuff so I went with a known cigar brand. 

I read the sticky on packing and lighting a pipe. I'm getting it down slowly as I use up the small baggie my father-in-law gave me.

I went to eBay and got myself some "vintage" cleaning tools. I just need to pickup some pipe cleaners from somewhere.

I think I am set to begin my pipe smoking habit.


----------



## Alyks

Blaylock said:


> It's Alyks, I tell ya. Here's managed two alone this month! :r


Alright, so I've taken my bi-monthly shower (ahead of time, may I add) so there shouldn't be a problem anymore :tu.

Don't be afraid newbs, what's the worse that could happen? :mn
We won't hurt ya....too badly.


----------



## Alyks

Mr. Flibble and I are in a trade.


----------



## bige610

Nps sign up please


----------



## Blaylock-cl

bige610 said:


> Nps sign up please


If you're a New Pipe Smoker according to the definition in post #1 of this thread, "_A New Pipe Smoker: Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos." _, then sure...go ahead and pm Slow Triathlete to get your trade started.


----------



## bige610

Blaylock said:


> If you're a New Pipe Smoker according to the definition in post #1 of this thread, "_A New Pipe Smoker: Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos." _, then sure...go ahead and pm Slow Triathlete to get your trade started.


I just started smoking have tried a few tobaccos though. do i qualify


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Mr. Fibble
Slow Triathlete and bige610

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. jgros001
3. RJpuffs
4. frankluke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

*Looking for a couple of good men!*

p


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Received my portion from bige610. His goes out tomorrow.


----------



## skullnrose

NPS sign me up please


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Hey Blaylock,

Go ahead and add me for another go round. I'm digging this lately!!


----------



## Gargoyle

NPS here. Sign me up please! (just what I need, another obsession!)


----------



## Alyks

Skullnrose and I are in a trade.


----------



## Alyks

I took the liberty of updating.
*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Mr. Fibble
Slow Triathlete and bige610
Alyks and Skullnrose

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. jgros001
2. RJpuffs
3. frankluke
4. Slow Triathlete

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Gargoyle

Fire when ready!

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Gargoyle has been contacted by pm to go ahead and start his trade with Jeff, so next up is RJpuffs.

:tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Slow Triathlete and bige610

This has been completed.


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mr Flibble

I got a box from Alyks a few mins ago. Nice big assortment to get me properly indoctrinated.










Our trade is complete. Now what do I smoke first/now?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice sampler you have there Mr. F'ble.

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete and bige610
Alyks and Mr. Fibble

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Skullnrose
jgros001 and Gargoyle (can either of you confirm this)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. frankluke
3. Slow Triathlete

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## jgros001

Yes we are in trade, just waiting on confirmation of shipment from Gargoyle


----------



## Alyks

I hope you enjoy your baccy, Mr. F

And thanks to you, Dave for keeping the NST organized.


----------



## Alyks

Put me down for another round, please.


----------



## bpcr

could i get on as a nps please p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

bpcr said:


> could i get on as a nps please p


Yep...go ahead and contact *RJpuffs* to get your trade started!

Give a shout if you have any questions...Enjoy!


----------



## jlbst49

Can I sign up as a NPS? 
Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Blaylock-cl

jlbst49 said:


> Can I sign up as a NPS?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Next up on the EPS list is *frankluke*. Send him a pm to get your trade started!


----------



## Ricmcam

I would like to jump in as a NPS.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

If you ever need another EPS,, put me down for a round.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Ricmcam said:


> I would like to jump in as a NPS.
> Thanks,
> Rich


Go ahead an pm *Slow Triathlete* to get your trade started.

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Skullnrose
jgros001 and Gargoyle

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. frankluke
3. Slow Triathlete
4. Alykx
5. dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. bpcr
2. jlbst49
3. Ricmcam

Reminder: Let us know when your trade is underway! Thanks


----------



## jgros001

got my end from Gargoyle and should be shipping tomorrow or Thursday

FT Vanners Mixture 
MacBaren Virginia Flake 
and a few house blends from Watch City


----------



## Ricmcam

PM sent to Slow Triathlete


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Ricmcam and I are in trade.

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> Yep...go ahead and contact *RJpuffs* to get your trade started!
> 
> Give a shout if you have any questions...Enjoy!


RJPuffs <-> BPCR ... in progress.


----------



## Wiz4rd

I am an NPS, I would love to sign up.


----------



## Alyks

I got my end from Skullnrose. A tin of Ashton Smooth Sailing and Butera Dark stove. Haven't tried either of these yet, and I'm looking forward to trying them out. Return fire going out in the morning.


----------



## Alyks

Wiz4rd and I are trading.


----------



## frankluke

my newbie is MIA


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...Skullnrose
jgros001...Gargoyle
Alykx...Wiz4rd
RJpuffs...bpcr
Slow Triathlete...Ricmcam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. frankluke
2. dogsplayinpoker

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. jlbst49
2.


----------



## jgros001

Dave, I think my trade is finished.....dc is showing delivered


----------



## jlbst49

pm ing my eps now... sorry been busy. have a 10 day old daughter and a jealous 2 year old. 

JEff


----------



## frankluke

jlbst49 and i are trading :chk


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Ricmcam should be receiving his package tomorrow or the day after. As soon as he confirms this then we are finished trading.

p


----------



## bpcr

got my end from RJ Puffs today ... And here is the low down ... 

C&D old krantz
Stanwell Melange
Samual Gawith Full Virgina Flake
GL Please Montgomery
GL Please Fillmore
Solani 633
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Erinmore Flake
Mac Baren Black Amborsia
Mac Baren Virgina No. 1
A pipe Brush 
Folding Pipe Stand 

This is very cool ... cannot wait to fry my tounge ..lol

thanks again ... AB p


----------



## RJpuffs

bpcr said:


> got my end from RJ Puffs today ... And here is the low down ...
> 
> C&D old krantz
> Stanwell Melange
> Samual Gawith Full Virgina Flake
> GL Please Montgomery
> GL Please Fillmore
> Solani 633
> Reiner Long Golden Flake
> Erinmore Flake
> Mac Baren Black Amborsia
> Mac Baren Virgina No. 1
> A pipe Brush
> Folding Pipe Stand
> 
> This is very cool ... cannot wait to fry my tounge ..lol
> 
> thanks again ... AB p


Enjoy bro!

Put me on the list for nother round EPS.


----------



## Alyks

I've sent Wiz4rd 2 pms about our trade which appear to have been ignored. Since I don't have time to chase people down I won't be trading with him.

I can take on two other newbies.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

[/B]


Alyks said:


> I've sent Wiz4rd 2 pms about our trade which appear to have been ignored. Since I don't have time to chase people down I won't be trading with him.


I gave him a pm today to find out what was going on. Let's give it a few days to see if there's a response.

I'll put you down for another. :tu

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJpuffs...bpcr
Slow Triathlete...Ricmcam *(awaiting confirmation from NPS)*
jgros001...Gargoyle *(awaiting confirmation from NPS)*

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...Skullnrose
Alyks...Wiz4rd *(NPS is MIA)* 
frankluke...jlbst49

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker
2. RJpuffs
3. Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.
3.

*Reminder...As stated in the rules...'the NPS will post that the package is received and the trade is completed'! *


----------



## Alyks

Blaylock said:


> [/b]
> 
> I gave him a pm today to find out what was going on. Let's give it a few days to see if there's a response.
> 
> I'll put you down for another. :tu


Sounds good, Dave.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> I've sent Wiz4rd 2 pms about our trade which appear to have been ignored. Since I don't have time to chase people down I won't be trading with him.





Blaylock said:


> [/B]
> 
> I gave him a pm today to find out what was going on. Let's give it a few days to see if there's a response.


Wiz4rd has decided to drop out of this.


----------



## jlbst49

My newbiw pack came in from frankluke... what a great haul.

Esoterica Penzance
Frog MOrton
Kajun Kake
Kendall Plug
MacB Vanilla Flake
a bit of Sam Gawaith St James
Rattrays Red Raparee
GL Pease Cairo and Montgomery
Balkan Sasieni
an Iwan Ries Mix - Spilman mix
a large bag of McClelland 5120
MacConnell Scottish Cake 
altadis Chocolate Supreme

Nick thanks so much. Now the only question is... where to begin?

Jeff


----------



## frankluke

enjoy jeff, start with scottish cake, my favorite blend!

you should have a cheap basket or a cob dedicated for the kendall plug, it leaves a hell of a ghost.


----------



## Alyks

Skullnrose informs me he recieved the package I sent him. Our trade is complete.



skullnrose said:


> Got the sampler today thanx I look forward to trying em out
> Scott


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sign me back up as an EPS. Thanks

p


----------



## Ricmcam

Wow!! Got it today. Fantastic selection of must try samples. Thanks my friend!



Slow Triathlete said:


> Ricmcam should be receiving his package tomorrow or the day after. As soon as he confirms this then we are finished trading.
> 
> p


----------



## frankluke

i got my end of the trade from jeff today, our trade is finished.


i'll go another round as a EPS


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Hey I'd like to be on the list as an NPS please.


----------



## RJpuffs

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Hey I'd like to be on the list as an NPS please.


Send dogsplayinpoker a PM, he's the next EPS up at bat (I think).


----------



## Boom

Blaylock, Please add me to the newbie list I'd like to take place in the next round.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Alyks

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

frankluke...jlbst49
Alyks...Skullnrose

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker
2. RJpuffs
3. Alyks
4. Slow Triathlete
5. frankluke
6. Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. *dillonmcmurphy*
2.Boom
3.

Go ahead and PM your respective EPSs


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I'm still here... but thanks for updating this Alyks! 

Pms sent to New Pipe Smokers. *Please let us know when your trade is underway.*

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Alyks...Skullnrose
frankluke...jlbst49
Slow triathlete...Ricmcam

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker
2. RJpuffs
3. Alyks
4. Slow Triathlete
5. Franluke
6. Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. dillonmcmurphy
2. Boom
3.
4.
5.
6.

*Please note...Traders will be approved and listed, by me, before initiating trades.*


----------



## Alyks

Sorry, Dave didn't mean to step on your toes.


----------



## Boom

pm sent to RJpuffs


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

PM sent and contact made with dogsplayinpoker


----------



## Boom

Trade between Boom and RJpuffs is underway.....


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Trade with dogsplayinpoker is underway. His package is in the mail.


----------



## Boom

Trade with RJpuffs is on the way DC #9101785091401727095901


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

dogsplayinpoker received my package today. will send his end either thursday or friday.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

dillonmcmurphy said:


> dogsplayinpoker received my package today. will send his end either thursday or friday.


Dillon is too dang fast! Package received. Kajun Kake, which I have yet to try, AND(none of you newbs understand the meaning of the word "or") some Briar Fox. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Senator

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Dillon is too dang fast! Package received. Kajun Kake, which I have yet to try, AND(none of you newbs understand the meaning of the word "or") some Briar Fox. Much appreciated!!


In the world of databases...write an SQL query with the word "OR" and you'll surely get multiple records returned!!!

Sorry...I'm an Oracle DBA...always thinking in terms of data!!!

:chk


----------



## RJpuffs

Boom said:


> Trade between Boom and RJpuffs is underway.....


RJPuffs <--> Boom is completed! EPS package on its way.

Put me on da list for 'nother round as EPS.


----------



## ir13

Can i be added to the NPS List?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

dillonmcmurphy said:


> dogsplayinpoker received my package today. will send his end either thursday or friday.


EPS' package on the way via UPS, forgot the tracking number at work. Will see if I can get it tomorrow.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Dillon is too dang fast! Package received. Kajun Kake, which I have yet to try, AND(none of you newbs understand the meaning of the word "or") some Briar Fox. Much appreciated!!


Sorry bout that. Didn't mean to step on your toes lol.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ir13 said:


> Can i be added to the NPS List?


Go ahead and pm Alyks to get this started! :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Sorry bout that. Didn't mean to step on your toes lol.


Not a problem Dillon:tu I was joking, newbs have a history of disrespecting me in here:mn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJpuffs...dillonmcmurphy

*Currently Trading:* 

dogsplayinpoker...Boom

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Franluke
4. Alyks
5. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ir13
2. 
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Danielson

Can I be added to the NPS list?


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Blaylock said:


> *
> Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> RJpuffs...dillonmcmurphy
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> dogsplayinpoker...Boom
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Alyks
> 2. Slow Triathlete
> 3. Franluke
> 4. Alyks
> 5. RJpuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. ir13
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


Actually I believe it was RJpuffs that traded with Boom. And it was dogsplayinpoker that traded with me. I'm currently awaiting his package. :tu


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Not a problem Dillon:tu I was joking, newbs have a history of disrespecting me in here:mn


Lol ok. Well I don't mean any disrespect to anyone here . Which is why I threw in the extra tin of tobac for you in our trade lol :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Actually I believe it was RJpuffs that traded with Boom. And it was dogsplayinpoker that traded with me. I'm currently awaiting his package. :tu


You're right, thanks...I'll correct that on the next update.



Danielson said:


> Can I be added to the NPS list?


You sure can. Go ahead and pm Slow Triathlete to get the trade started.


----------



## Vrbas

Exactly how long will this sampler thing be going on? Reason I ask is that i have about 8 blends on hand now (only like 1-2oz each) that I wouldn't mind finishing first. Actually it's not so much that i want to finish those first, i'd LOVE more tobacco just to have on hand but I don't have anymore storage. I mean, unless you can assure me they'll be ok in a zippie. Right now all mine are in sealed jars.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

The NST for Pipes started about a year and a half ago and it has been preetty active. I don't see it going away any time soon as long as we have new pipe smokers and people willing to trade with them.

Just keep in mind the qualifications stated in the rules...

*A New Pipe Smoker:* Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos. 
*An Experienced Pipe Smoker:* Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.

...you'll be an "experienced pipe smoker" before you realize it. 

You don't want to keep tobacco stored in baggies for long periods of time. I use small mason jars from Walmart for my small samples. Tupperware also works in a pinch.


----------



## Boom

Trade between RJPuffs and Boom is complete. Thanks Ron, looking forward to try some of these yummy selections!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Danielson and I are now trading.


----------



## Vrbas

Would like to be added to the NPS list... who do I need to talk to?


----------



## Danielson

Slow Triathlete said:


> Danielson and I are now trading.


 Delivery Confirmation ID is 420284519101805213907710824824 On its way to ya :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Vrbas said:


> Would like to be added to the NPS list... who do I need to talk to?


That would be Frankluke. Go ahead and send him a pm to get started.

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJpuffs...Boom

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...Danielson

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Frankluke
3. Alyks
4. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ir13
2. Vrbas
3.
4.

*Don't forget to send Trader Feedback when your trade is done.* p


----------



## Vrbas

Frankluke's order was just placed.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Package from dogsplayinpoker received. Trade complete! And may I say he sent me quite an assortment. Thanks dogsplayinpoker!


----------



## flyinillini75

Please add me to the new pipe smokers list. I have been smoking cigars for a couple of years and just recently have decided to try pipes as well as a nice alternative to cigars. Just purchased three briars off of Ebay and anm ready to try some good pipe tobacco.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## Blaylock-cl

flyinillini75 said:


> Please add me to the new pipe smokers list.
> Thanks
> Brett


Brett,
You can go ahead and pm *Alyks* to get the trading started. Enjoy!


----------



## Alyks

IR13and I are trading.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Got my end from Danielson - Astley's #2...........yummy.

His end went out today. When he confirms the receipt of it then we are all finished.

Blaylock................sign me up again when you get a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## Alyks

flyinillini75 and I are trading.


----------



## Vrbas

Frankluke has assaulted my lungs. Will post pics soon. Trade nearly complete (a little mix up on his end w/ the wrong tin, sorry man.) I kinda got impatient while my camera was charging so I jarred a few up already, but i'm sure you get the idea.

PS. Really appreciate it Frankluke. There are a number of blends in here i've been very curious about. THANKS!

Tinder Box Reserve 1928
Spilman Mixtures
Esoterica Stone Haven
Smokers Haven 20th Anniversary
Presbeterian Mixture
John Middleton Walnut
Astley’s No.2
Robert McConnell Folded Flake
GL Pease Fillmore
Butera Mature Ribbon


----------



## DonCarlos

I would like to trade some I want to try different straight virginia.

Have Petersons connoseurs choice, dunhill 965 and petteroes 2. Just PM me for trade:tu


----------



## Danielson

Just got my end of the trade, and WOW what a great sampler.p 

McConnel- Scottish cake
McCleland- Royal cajuan ebony
Gawith + Hoggarth- DVC
Mac Baren- Vanilla cream
Mac Baren- Plum cake 
Peter Stokkebye- black cavendish
Organic pipe dreams
Cornell & Diehl- Exhausted rooster
Rattray's- Hal O the wynd
Esoterica- Dunbar
Gawith + hoggarth- louisiana flake
Samuel Gawith- best brown flake
local Wilmington blend- port city
local Wilmington blend- old brunswick

so far I have tried the plum cake and it was really good. Can't wait to try the rest of these great blends. Thanks Scott


----------



## frankluke

vrbas and i are done trading.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DonCarlos said:


> I would like to trade some I want to try different straight virginia.
> 
> Have Petersons connoseurs choice, dunhill 965 and petteroes 2. Just PM me for trade:tu


 This is *not * the "Want To Trade" thread! You may want to post your offer as a new thread in the WTS/B/T Forum... thanks.


----------



## hardcz

Please add me to the NPS.

And just a little question, I have a corn cob pipe I smoked grocery store tobacco out of once roughly a year ago, should I just throw that out and buy a new one?


----------



## Vrbas

hardcz said:


> And just a little question, I have a corn cob pipe I smoked grocery store tobacco out of once roughly a year ago, should I just throw that out and buy a new one?


I would hang on to it. It wouldn't hurt to get another cob just to have if you don't want ghosting (the carry over in taste of one bowls worth of tobacco into the next) or for collections sake. Since you only smoked it once, the age it's seen shouldn't really affect it all that much. I've heard of those things able to take quite a beating, so always have one on hand. I'm also very stingy w/ my money so i'll hang on to something until it proves itself useless.

If it makes you feel better about it, get some pipe cleaners, dip them in alcohol, and just run it all through the pipe. I'm still fairly new to all this, so take my advice as a grain of salt. This is just what i've gathered from research, not necessarily experience.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

hardcz said:


> Please add me to the NPS.


Go ahead and contact RJpuffs to get the trade underway! :tu

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Frankluke...Vrbas
Slow Triathlete...Danielson

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. Slow Triathlete

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. hardcz
2.

*Don't forget to send Trader Feedback when your trade is done.* p


----------



## hardcz

Blaylock said:


> Go ahead and contact RJpuffs to get the trade underway! :tu


Thanks sending a pm...today is a great day...staring my pipe hobby and just bought a second set of lights for a new salt water tank...oh yea, life is good.


----------



## keenween

Please add me to the new pipe smoker's list. I started smoking pipe last fall/winter and put it down in the spring, I've mostly tried some Peterson aros and Squadron Leader and a few others I can't think of without looking up. Now that the temp is dropping outside again I'm wanting to fire up again. I'd like to try some new stuff - but I really don't have the funds to go tin crazy - especially not knowing what else I like, so a sampler would be great.


----------



## cpk

Hello everyone, please add me to the NPS list. I am having a great time on this site! I am sliding down the pipe slope quickly and really enjoying it.

Joe


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. Slow Triathlete
3. Frankluke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. hardcz...waiting to hear if a trade is underway.
2. keenween...send a pm to Slow Triathlete.
3. cpk...go ahead an pm Frankluke.

*Don't forget to send Trader Feedback when your trade is done.* p


----------



## frankluke

i'll play again.. i thought i posted that i wanted to go another round but it's not there.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

frankluke said:


> i'll play again.. i thought i posted that i wanted to go another round but it's not there.


I edited my post above yours and put your name on the list. 

Thanks for signing on again! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> 1. hardcz...waiting to hear if a trade is underway.


Underway, noob is sending his end.


----------



## keenween

I've made arrangements with Slow Triathlete and the trade is underway!

:tup


----------



## cpk

I have contacted frankluke and placed his order. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Blaylock,

I'd like to play as a NPS!!! Please sign me up when it's convenient for you!

Just got my first briar (it's a new Grabow that I'm trying to break in correctly) and would _love_ to try samplers of stuff to learn more about pipes!

Thanks in advance,

Ted


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I can take another newbie on Blake. Plus I'm in SC.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Blaylock,
> 
> I'd like to play as a NPS!!! Please sign me up when it's convenient for you!
> 
> Ted





dogsplayinpoker said:


> I can take another newbie on Blake. Plus I'm in SC.


Looks like a match...go for it gentlemen!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I can take another newbie on Blake. Plus I'm in SC.


w00t!



Blaylock said:


> Looks like a match...go for it gentlemen!


Thanks for putting it together, Blaylock... I'll PM dogsplayinpoker right away!


----------



## Alyks

I got my end from both flyinillin75 and ir13 today (the maillady most love me) return fire on its way.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

I'd like to get in on the action as a pipe noob. I smoke mostly cigars, but I have had a couple of good experiences with pipes and tobac such as SG 1792 and Full Virginia Flake as well as Dunhill Nitecap.

I am looking to get more experienced though, especially with winter coming up (I am allowed to smoke pipe in the house, but not cigars  ).

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*
Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13
RJpuffs...hardcz
Slow Triathlete...keenween
Frankluke...cpk
dogsplayinpoker...tedrogerscpa

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. 
2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. morefifemusicanyone
2.


----------



## Alyks

I'll have one more round, please.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Alyks said:


> I'll have one more round, please.


Alex and I are trading.

-Tyler


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

got Ted's end of the trade today. A tin of Commonwealth and he was nice enough to send some cigars my way as well. Thank you very much!!! My end will go out either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

After a little bit of confusion, I got my end from keenween. His will go out tomorrow.


----------



## cpk

Frankluke you have incoming. USPS priority mail, dc #0308 1400 0001 1225 2214.


Thanks
Joe


----------



## Slow Triathlete

When keenween verifies receipt of his package, our trade is finished.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Holy COW!!!










thanks so much, dogsplayinpoker! Enough to keep me busy for a very very very long time!

Feedback forthcoming, and many many many thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Looks like a great sampler, Ted!

Hope you enjoy your new "adventure"! p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*
Weekend Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

dogsplayinpoker...tedrogerscpa

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13
RJpuffs...hardcz
Slow Triathlete...keenween...waiting from verification from keenween.
Frankluke...cpk
Alyks...morefifemusicanyone

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

*Be sure to let us know when your trade is over.*

p


----------



## frankluke

i appologize for not posting sooner, no excuses, i'm just a lazy ass. got me end of the deal from joe / CPK the other day, along with a couple stogies and a whole bunch of pipe cleaners... thank you! :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Slow Triathlete said:


> When keenween verifies receipt of his package, our trade is finished.


Just checked the tracking number and it looks like this was delivered on Friday. Keenween and I are done trading.

Blaylock, sign me up again!!!

p


----------



## Alyks

I got my end from morefifemusicanyone and return fire is going out this evening.


----------



## DAFU

Please add me as an EPS.....................p

I have lots of stuff laying around for someone.


----------



## hardcz

RJpuffs got his and didn't post pictures yet :bx 

I think he wants me to send him another sampler....


----------



## keenween

Slow Triathlete said:


> Just checked the tracking number and it looks like this was delivered on Friday. Keenween and I are done trading.
> 
> Blaylock, sign me up again!!!
> 
> p


Yes! I got the package and will try to post a picture when I get a chance.

Trade Complete - Thanks Slow Triathlete!


----------



## DSturg369

It won't be too long until I can qualify as a EPS and I'm going to be all over this again!! p

Folks, iff you're new to pipes and want to try a little bit of varity then this is the trade for you!! These fine folks will make it well worth your efforts!! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

hardcz said:


> RJpuffs got his and didn't post pictures yet :bx
> 
> I think he wants me to send him another sampler....


Aaaagh! No! My desk overflowed, won't fit in the picture!

Noobies are supposed to post the pics p

EPS package on the way (DC in PM) - put me back on the EPS list, I got a lotta open tins waiting :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...keenween

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13
RJpuffs...hardcz
Frankluke...cpk
Alyks...morefifemusicanyone

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. DAFU

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.

p


----------



## tzilt

I'll do a round as an EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

tzilt said:


> I'll do a round as an EPS.


I'll get all the EPSes signed up...just waiting for a couple of "newbs" to wander in.

Where the HECK are they???


----------



## rx2010

Blaylock said:


> just waiting for a couple of "newbs" to wander in.
> 
> Where the HECK are they???


if I had even the 10 or so bucks to participate I'd be all over this, maybe in a paycheck or too


----------



## cpk

I received my end of the trade from frankluke. He is a very generous and giving person! He bombed me with the following:

McClellands Grey Havens
Astley's No2
McClellands Dark Star
Mcbarren Dark Twist
Wessex Gold Brick
Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
Spilman Mixture
Faders Oxford
GL Pease Key Largo
Affordable Pipes Bluegrass Melody
SG Full Virginia Flake
Rattray's Old Gowrie
GL Pease Haddos Delight
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding

I am going to be very busy smoking and researching these on tobaccoreviews. You are the man Nick :tu Are trade is over.

Thank you
Joe

:ss


----------



## jeromy

nps here. Can you add me to the list? p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

jeromy said:


> nps here. Can you add me to the list? p


Welcome Jeromy,

You can go ahead and pm DAFU to get your trade started!

Have fun!!!

p


----------



## Alyks

my trades with flyinillin75 and ir13 are complete.


----------



## jeromy

Me and DAFU are in the preliminary stages of a trade.


----------



## Vrbas

Blaylock said:


> I'll get all the EPSes signed up...just waiting for a couple of "newbs" to wander in.
> 
> Where the HECK are they???


I'm a newb :al

<_<
>_>


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Vrbas said:


> I'm a newb :al
> 
> <_<
> >_>


and...?

You want in?


----------



## Vrbas

Blaylock said:


> and...?
> 
> You want in?


I'm also a liar. Well, not a technically a liar, i just have already been in on this once. Hence the suspicious eyes.

But by all means, if we are allowed 2 go-rounds, sign me up


----------



## DAFU

Jeromy and myself have agreed to a trade!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Frankluke...cpk
Alyks...flyinillin75
Alyks...ir13

*Currently Trading:* 

RJpuffs...hardcz
Alyks...morefifemusicanyone
DAFU...Jeromy

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. tzilt
2. Slow Triathlete
3. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

*Calling all "newbs"...where are you?*

*I think the list is correctly updated...been a little "distracted" lately*. 

p


----------



## TheRealJason

I'm officially a fresh noob. Never smoked a tobacco pipe in my life, but want to give it a shot!

Is it safe to go ahead and sign up for this, or should I be "ready to go" before I do?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Got the very nice selection from Alex today. Thank you! I will post pictures when I have time to take one, hopefully tomorrow.

This NST for Pipe is done!


----------



## hardcz

Got mine from RJpuffs, ours is finished, thanks bro, will get pics up soon as the batteries are done charging...... Jeeze I thought you'd take the extra's nicely.... OUCH...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Got the very nice selection from Alex today. Thank you! I will post pictures when I have time to take one, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> This NST for Pipe is done!


Pictures not turning out due to too much light reflecting on the plastic baggies!

Anyway, the tobac included was:

Hearth and Home Butternut Burley
McClelland 5100
Samuel Gawith Medium Virginia Flake
Heath and Home AJ's VaPer
G.L. Pease Cumberland
Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Rum Flake
Samuel Gawith Sam's Flake
A.G. Petersen Escudo
McClelland Royal Cajun - Ebony

A very generous selection, thanks Alex! p


----------



## Alyks

I hope you find something in there that you like. Also that McC's 5100 should be 5110 I must have written it wrong.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJpuffs...hardcz
Alyks...morefifemusicanyone

*Currently Trading:* 

DAFU...Jeromy
tzilt...TheRealJason

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

 *Waiting for a couple newcomers.* 

p


----------



## dartplayer1

I will sign up as a NPS well not so new but would like to try something new if you will have me.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

If you you can say YES to this category I will:

A New Pipe Smoker: _"Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos." _

...and don't make me have to look through all your posts now!  :r


----------



## cp478

im a newbie


----------



## cp478

cp478 said:


> im a newbie


 i am also very interested in trade because tobacco store just dont seem to exist around me.


----------



## dartplayer1

Blaylock said:


> If you you can say YES to this category I will:
> 
> A New Pipe Smoker: _"Someone brand new to pipes or has had very limited experience with different pipe tobaccos." _
> 
> ...and don't make me have to look through all your posts now!  :r


Well Dave let the REAL NPS's that posted after I did get them a sampler:tu

Limited is such a subjective word p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

cp478 said:


> i am also very interested in a trade (as an NPS) because tobacco store just dont seem to exist around me.


 :tu Go ahead and pm RJPuffs to get your trade started.



dartplayer1 said:


> :tu
> 
> *...Limited is such a subjective word* p


true...but *"very limited"*narrows it down even more. 

No worries, you can go ahead and pm Slow Triathlete, if you want, to get a trade started.

Enjoy! p


----------



## dartplayer1

Will do

Thanks a bunch:tu


----------



## cp478

pm sent to rjpuffs thank you


----------



## Alyks

I can jump in for another round if another newbie wanders in here.


----------



## tzilt

Got my end from TheRealJason - McClelland Grand Oriental Smyrna.

Thanks man!

Your end will go out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TheRealJason

Awesome! I didn't get confirmation that it went out or anything, so I was a little worried!

I read through the descriptions and tried ot send one that I thought might be most different than the one you already tried. Unfortunately I know nothing about pipe tobacco, so I hope it works out!

p


----------



## dartplayer1

Slow Triathlete and I are working out a deal.


----------



## dartplayer1

Ok Slow Triathlete's order has been placed:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Alyks...morefifemusicanyone

*Currently Trading:* 

DAFU...Jeromy
RJpuffs...cp478
tzilt...TheRealJason
SlowTriathlete...dartplayer1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alykx
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.
3.

p


----------



## DAFU

I received a tin of Solani Silver Flake today from Jeromy. Getting his end packaged up as we speak!


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Got my end from Dartplayer1 yesterday. Will put his together tonight.

:tu


----------



## dartplayer1

Man the people at smokingpipes are fast lol:tu


----------



## jeromy

I got my sampler pack from DAFU today, all I can say is wow! He sent 20 or so baggies, a full tin, and a lighter! THANKS DAFU!!! 

I am going to have to step up my pipe smoking big time. I think I am going to have to start a smoking journal so I can keep track of which ones I like. 

here are a couple crappy photos of todays loot.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*"WOW" is Right!!!*

Enjoy them brother!!! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

Sampler mailed to CP, he should have it any day now.

Put me back on the EPS list please, oh Trekkie-one!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Put me back on the EPS list please, oh Trekkie-one!


You got it... Oh "Puffy-one"! 

:r


----------



## Vrbas

Ouch jeromy! *sigh* the joys of being a newb p


----------



## DAFU

jeromy said:


> I got my sampler pack from DAFU today, all I can say is wow! He sent 20 or so baggies, a full tin, and a lighter! THANKS DAFU!!!
> 
> I am going to have to step up my pipe smoking big time. I think I am going to have to start a smoking journal so I can keep track of which ones I like.


Hope you find some 'baccy you like Jeromy.................p

BTW........ Jeromy sent me a tin of Solani Silver Flake $$$ and even tried to sneak in an extra tin.


----------



## cp478

recieved sampler from rjpuffs

all i can say is wow i dont know where to start.
great trade!

thanks very much to rjpuffs you were great to trade with.


----------



## cp478

thanks to rjpuffs i can only express three words

escudo escudo escudo

this stuff is great and i will definitely be ordering this.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

cp478 said:


> thanks to rjpuffs i can only express three words
> 
> escudo escudo escudo
> 
> this stuff is great and i will definitely be ordering this.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed, I got some escudo in my NST and I ordered two tins.


----------



## Bluegrass

Hey guys, I'm a NPS and would really like to get in on this.
What do I need to do??


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Bluegrass said:


> Hey guys, I'm a NPS and would really like to get in on this.
> What do I need to do??


If you haven't read the info. in post #1...do that.
Then send your EPS (Alyks) a pm asking him what he would like, and go from there.

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

DAFU...Jeromy
RJpuffs...cp478

*Currently Trading:* 

tzilt...TheRealJason
SlowTriathlete...dartplayer1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alykx
2. RJPuffs
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Bluegrass
2.
3.

p


----------



## TheRealJason

Got my end from tzilt and all I can say is HOLY COW!

He hooked me up with a monster of a collection, along with a few goodies p

Thanks tzilt, I am sure going to enjoy navigating my way through these


----------



## DAFU

I wouldn't mind having another go as an EPS. 
All ye Newbies..........step right up!


----------



## RJpuffs

Bluegrass <-> RJPuffs are PM'ing.


----------



## joeysmac

Good morning. I would like to have my name added to the Newbie trade list. I just started smoking the pipe (3 whole times so far), and I just joined the CS Forum last week. Let me know if I need to contact an EPS or what the next step is.

Thanks!


----------



## Alyks

Sorry, guys I know I said I'd be able to take care of a newbie, but it seems I'm all tapped out samplers. I'll jump in again once I've opened a few more tins.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> Sorry, guys I know I said I'd be able to take care of a newbie, but it seems I'm all tapped out samplers. I'll jump in again once I've opened a few more tins.


No problem Alyks. Ron took the last one and I've got DAFU "chomping at the bit" to SLAM another NPS. 



joeysmac said:


> Good morning. I would like to have my name added to the Newbie trade list. I just started smoking the pipe (3 whole times so far), and I just joined the CS Forum last week. Let me know if I need to contact an EPS or what the next step is.
> 
> Thanks!


Joey, you can pm DAFU to 'get this party started'!


----------



## dartplayer1

Slow Triathlete's package arrived today:dr:dr He hit me very hard with a lot og great tobaccos.

If your a Newbie and you don't take advantage of this offer your out of your mind.

Jeff you went way over the top.

Getting ready to fire up the Butternut Burley

Thanks a bunch


----------



## RJpuffs

Bluegrass <-> RJPuffs are in trade.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sign me up again as an EPS.

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

tzilt...TheRealJason
SlowTriathlete...dartplayer1

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs...Bluegrass

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. DAFU
2. RJPuffs
3. Slow Triathlete

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. joeysmac (EPS: DAFU)
2. 
3.

p


----------



## stevo192

I'll sign up, but I'm in the UK, so someone who is in the uk might be better paired with me rather than someone from the US. Thanks


----------



## joeysmac

Blaylock said:


> Joey, you can pm DAFU to 'get this party started'!


PM sent to DAFU>>>:tu


----------



## Bluegrass

I've PM'd RJ and the tobacco is in the mail now.


----------



## joeysmac

DAFU's tobacco order has been confirmed and should be on its way!


----------



## RJpuffs

Bluegrass said:


> I've PM'd RJ and the tobacco is in the mail now.


Got his end, send my end - it should be landing on his doorstep (hopefully, landing softly) any day now.

This one is done, next victim!


----------



## Bluegrass

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, send my end - it should be landing on his doorstep (hopefully, landing softly) any day now.
> 
> This one is done, next victim!


Got mine this morning....smoking a bowl of GL Pease -Montgomery right now. Thanks RJ...it's great!! More than I expected.


----------



## nate560

hi all im new to the site but have smoked pipes and cigars for awhile so i guess i could go on either list but i would like to get involved on either side but i could use some imput and advice here and *happy smoking* to all


----------



## Blaylock-cl

nate560 said:


> hi all im new to the site but have smoked pipes and cigars for awhile so i guess i could go on either list but i would like to get involved on either side but i could use some imput and advice here and *happy smoking* to all


Hello Nate and welcome to Club Stogie.

Just read the first post where it tells you about being an "experience pipe smoker" (EPS) or a "new pipe smoker" (NPS).

Let me know where you "fit" and I'll put you in. :tu

Thanks for joining!!!


----------



## nate560

hi i can go under eps so put me on the list *happy smoking*


----------



## Blaylock-cl

nate560 said:


> hi i can go under eps so put me on the list *happy smoking*


You got it! :tu

Now we just need to find all those "NOOBS"!!! 

C'mon guys, where are ya???


----------



## webjunkie

Physiognomy said I should check this thread out. My experience with pipe tobacco is very limited and I'm still just trying to figure out where to start out.

This is a great idea, and I'd love to sign up as a nps. Though, I'm heading to PA on wednesday to visit family for the holidays, so I may have to sit on my hands a while.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

webjunkie said:


> Physiognomy said I should check this thread out. My experience with pipe tobacco is very limited and I'm still just trying to figure out where to start out.
> 
> This is a great idea, and I'd love to sign up as a nps. Though, I'm heading to PA on wednesday to visit family for the holidays, so I may have to sit on my hands a while.


When you're ready let us know and we'll get you hooked up with someone!


----------



## webjunkie

Just confirmed that I _should_ have internet access in PA, and I'll be back Friday afternoon. Sign me up as a nps. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

webjunkie said:


> Just confirmed that I _should_ have internet access in PA, and I'll be back Friday afternoon. Sign me up as a nps. :tu


You can send a pm to Slow Triathlete to get you trade going!


----------



## webjunkie

PM sent!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs...Bluegrass

*Currently Trading:* 

DAFU...joeysmac

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. RJPuffs
3. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. webjunkie (Slow Triathlete)
2. stevo192...from the UK if any EPS is willing to pick him up.
3.

p


----------



## stevo192

hi guys, professor mike is kindly hooking me up with some samples now, so I don't need to be on the list now, thanks

Steve


----------



## Blaylock-cl

stevo192 said:


> hi guys, professor mike is kindly hooking me up with some samples now, so I don't need to be on the list now, thanks
> 
> Steve


That's great Steve! Glad someone was available to hook you up.


----------



## joeysmac

My newbie trade with my big brother E.P.S., DAFU, is complete. I got a great package last night with a ton of samples. I haven't had a sec to go through them all, but I'll post pics when I can. Thanks CS!


----------



## VFD421

Sign me up as a NPS please


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Webjunkie and I are currently trading.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

VFD421 said:


> Sign me up as a NPS please


You can go ahead and pm RJPuffs to start your trade. :tu


----------



## VFD421

PM sent to RJPuffs


----------



## RJpuffs

VFD421 said:


> PM sent to RJPuffs


We be doin' that tradin' thang :chk


----------



## VFD421

RJpuffs said:


> We be doin' that tradin' thang :chk


Order placed, trade in progress p


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Got my end from Webjunkie last evening. His is going out today.

p


----------



## joeysmac

Along with a great pipe lighter, here's a listing of what I got from DAFU:

Esoterica *Stonehaven*, Esoterica *Penzance*, Pipeworks & Wilke *Gotham Cour*t, 4noggins *Baldheaded Teacher*, Pipeworks & Wilke *High Hat*, McClelland *St. James Woods*, Dunhil *#965*, GLPease *Barbary Coast*, Mac Baran *HH Mature Virginia*, GLPease *Westminster*, Samuel Gawith *Squadron Leader*, Peter Stokkebye *Balkan Supreme*, Samuel Gawith *Commonwealth*, Cornell & Diehl *972 Three Friars*, Pipesandcigars.com *Namaste*, Peretti Cambridge *Flake*, Cornell & Diehl *126: Old Joe Krantz*, A & C Peterson *Escudo Navy Deluxe*...plus some sticks Sticks: Los Statos De Luxe, Sol Cuban Connecticut, Oliva Serie G

And here are some pics:

































Thanks DAFU!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

^....................^
^....................^
^....................^
^....................^

*Holy Mackeral"!!!* :dr:dr


----------



## RJpuffs

joeysmac said:


> Along with a great pipe lighter, here's a listing of what I got from DAFU:


Yikes! Makes me want to be a born-again-newbie p


----------



## VFD421

Package has shipped to RJPuffs


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

DAFU...joeysmac

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...webjunkie
RJPuffs...VFD421

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. nate560
2. 
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. 
3.

p


----------



## webjunkie

slow triathlete's side showed up in my mailbox today... and dang! I'm going to be enjoying trying all these different blends:

SG Squadron Leader; SG Best Brown; C&D Bayou Morning; C&D 3 Friars C&D Odessa; G&H Ennerdale; H&H Marble Kake; H&H Roland's Own; Lane's I-Q; MB HH Mature Virginia; MC 221 1b Arcadia; Scotty's Butternut Burley; Altadis Blue Note; Altadis Irish Cream

Good thing that break is coming so I can taste them all.

Thanks Scott :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Blaylock,

Sign me up for another one.

Thanks!!

:tu


----------



## RJpuffs

VFD421 said:


> Package has shipped to RJPuffs


Shipped right back at ya p

Me go EPS again!


----------



## VFD421

RJpuffs said:


> Shipped right back at ya p
> 
> Me go EPS again!


Package from RJ has arrived, this deal is done. Looks like a lot of good samples here, now where do I begin? :dr 
Thanks brother :tu


----------



## frankluke

put me down as eps one more again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...webjunkie
RJPuffs...VFD421

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. nate560
2. Slow Triathlete
3. RJpuffs
4. frankluke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

*Looking for a few!!!*

p


----------



## petewho

Sign me up as a NPS!
:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

petewho said:


> Sign me up as a NPS!
> :tu


Go ahead and pm nate560 to get your trade started.

p


----------



## nate560

hi got a pm from petewho trade is in progress


----------



## petewho

nate560 said:


> hi got a pm from petewho trade is in progress


aaaaand a tin of Westminster is on its way! p


----------



## nate560

my gift came today might give it a try tonight before i place my next order your is on the way enjoy.

stevep


----------



## letsgomountaineers

i would like to be added to the list as NS please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

letsgomountaineers said:


> i would like to be added to the list as NS please.


Go ahead and pm Slow Triathlete to get your trade under way.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

letsgomountaineers and I are trading

:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...webjunkie
RJPuffs...VFD421

*Currently Trading:* 

nate560...petewho
Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2. frankluke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

* New members...where you at? *

p


----------



## nate560

sent my end to petewho over a week ago and haven't heard anything yet must be away for the holidays


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Got my end from letsgomountaineers and I am sending his out tomorrow.


----------



## petewho

nate560 said:


> sent my end to petewho over a week ago and haven't heard anything yet must be away for the holidays


Sorry, I had very limited internet access over the holidays. Yes, I got my end and it's great! Have already tried two new baccy's - Blue Note and Balkan Flake.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

USPS shows that letsgomountaineers received my end.

Blaylock, sign me up for another one.


----------



## smokehouse

D you can put me on the EPS list.


----------



## frankluke

no more new guys?


----------



## HIM_Tattoos

frankluke said:


> no more new guys?


I'm here and ready to rock and roll. I'll PM an EPS


----------



## Blaylock-cl

HIM_Tattoos said:


> I'm here and ready to rock and roll. I'll PM an EPS


Thanks for signing up for the NST for Pipes. I'm sure you'll be happy with the trade.

Please note that your EPS is *RJPuffs*...he's #1 on the last update. Go ahead and contact him to get started.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

nate560...petewho

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2. frankluke
3 Slow Triathlete
. smokehouse

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. HIM Tattoos
2.
3.

* New members...where you at? *

p


----------



## RJpuffs

PMs are PMing with HIM_Tattoos.


----------



## HIM_Tattoos

I've been waiting alllllllll day for the site move to finish so I could say my end went out today and is expected to arrive on the 21st.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Ya'll haven't needed any "eps" help in a while but sign me up just in case!!


----------



## ghe-cl

New Pipe Smokers (NPS):

1. HIM Tattoos
2.
3.


If you would, sign me up as a ready and willing NPS.
Thanks.
ghe


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Sign me up again Blaylock


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> PMs are PMing with HIM_Tattoos.


Got his end, sent out my end.

I'll go 'nother round, by jove!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Slow Triathlete said:


> Sign me up again Blaylock





RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out my end.
> 
> I'll go 'nother round, by jove!


You old crusties are sucking up all the noobs!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

nate560...petewho

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers(awaiting confirmation)
RJPuffs...HIM Tattoos

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. frankluke
2. Slow Triathlete
3. smokehouse
4. dogsplayinpoker
5. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ghe
2.
3.
4.
5.

* New members...where you at? Got some "heavy hitters" awaitin'!*

p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Dave,

Could I get on the EPS list?

Looks like we have some more NPS lurking the forums, so maybe there will be some action!

Thanks.

-Tyler


----------



## ghe-cl

I've PM'd Frankluke. Awaiting reply.
ghe


----------



## Blaylock-cl

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Dave,
> 
> Could I get on the EPS list?
> 
> Looks like we have some more NPS lurking the forums, so maybe there will be some action!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Tyler


Tyler,

I'll put you on the list at the next update. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## ghe-cl

Frankluke and I have made contact. Trading now under way.


----------



## HIM_Tattoos

Got my half today, good god I'm blowin away.

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Announcement:*

I'm going to open this up for New Pipe Smokers to trade a second time with an EPS.

The following is a list of those who have traded beginning from 8/1/08 to the present. If you traded prior to that, you may still consider yourself an NPS, so let me know.

I'll open this up to 5 members for now and we'll go from there. We've got 5 EPS waiting to stuff bags with tobacco.

The list:

Bige610
bluegrass
boom
Bpcr
cp478
cpk
Danielson
dartplayer1
dillonmcmurphy
flyinillini75
Gargoyle
Hardcz
HIM Tattoos
Ir13
jeromy
Jlbst49
joeysmac
Keenween
letsgomountaineers
petewho
ricmcam
Skullnrose
Stevo192 (UK)
Tedrogercpa
TheRealJason
VFD421
Vrbas
webjunkie
wiz4rd

Let me know if I missed your name!

p


----------



## Thillium

if I'm eligible for NPS then sign me up!:gaga:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Thillium said:


> if I'm eligible for NPS then sign me up!:gaga:


You can go ahead and contact Slow Triathlete to start your trade! :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs...HIM Tattoos

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers(awaiting confirmation)
frankluke...ghe

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. smokehouse
3. dogsplayinpoker
4. RJPuffs
5. morefifemusicanyone

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Thillium
2.
3.
4.
5.
*
Reminder: 2nd timers can now sign up for another round.*

p


----------



## nate560

sign me up for another round eps


----------



## Blaylock-cl

nate560 said:


> sign me up for another round eps


You got it my friend. I'll put you on the next update!


----------



## Thillium

PM Sent! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quick_nick

I'll jump in on the EPS behind Nate.


----------



## letsgomountaineers

recieved my end a while back but forgot to post it. still working on tasting it all.


----------



## ghe-cl

*Re: Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes - Update*

I received today an incredible NPS package from Frankluke, far, far above and beyond what anyone might have expected. Truly extraordinary! I also got an e-mail from the online retailer from whom I ordered the tin to send him in return alerting me that they were out of stock and expected it in an upcoming shipment by week's end.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers
frankluke...ghe

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. smokehouse
3. dogsplayinpoker
4. RJPuffs
5. morefifemusicanyone
6. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Thillium
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

*
Reminder: 2nd timers can now sign up for another round.*

*"Noobs"...Where you At?*

p


----------



## ghe-cl

Finally, I received from the on-line retailer the tin I owe frankluke for his extraordinary NPS/EPS contribution. It is in the mail and should arrive soon.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...letsgomountaineers

*Currently Trading:* 

frankluke...ghe

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Slow Triathlete
2. smokehouse
3. dogsplayinpoker
4. RJPuffs
5. morefifemusicanyone
6. nate560
7. Quick nick

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Thillium
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

*"Noobs"...Where you at?*

p


----------



## GreekGodX

I would love to try some new stuff. NPS only had my pipes for about a month now and am thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

mg:

Wake up!!! Look alive gentlemen! Break out those tins! We've gotta "newbie" ready and willing to "play"! 
:woohoo:



GreekGodX said:


> I would love to try some new stuff. NPS only had my pipes for about a month now and am thoroughly enjoying it!


Glad to have you signed up. You can go ahead and send *smokehouse* a pm to get your trade started.

Have fun! ipe:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Blaylock said:


> mg:
> Wake up!!! Look alive gentlemen! Break out those tins! We've gotta "newbie" ready and willing to "play"!
> :woohoo:
> Glad to have you signed up. You can go ahead and send *smokehouse* a pm to get your trade started.
> Have fun! ipe:


:hungry: Get him! :hungry:


----------



## GreekGodX

PM sent


----------



## smokehouse

GreekGodX and I are trading.


----------



## ghe-cl

I've been off for a bit due to computer problems. But frankluke has told me that he received my shipment, so our NPS/EPS transaction is complete.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Blaylock,

Please cancel the trade between myself and Thillium due to inactivity. Please put me back in the mix as an EPS.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Slow Triathlete said:


> Blaylock,
> 
> Please cancel the trade between myself and Thillium due to inactivity. Please put me back in the mix as an EPS.


Cancel that. He and I are back on.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...Thillium
smokehouse...GreekGodX

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. dogsplayinpoker
2. RJPuffs
3. morefifemusicanyone
4. nate560
5. Quick nick

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2......
3..........
4................
5.....................

p


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Thillium's went out today.


----------



## ptrk626

nobody in the batting circle? Can I step up and give it a go??


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ptrk626 said:


> nobody in the batting circle? Can I step up and give it a go??


Yep...just send dogsplayinpoker a pm to get it started.


----------



## ptrk626

Aye Aye Captain... pm sent... awaiting instructions!



Blaylock said:


> Yep...just send dogsplayinpoker a pm to get it started.


----------



## nate560

Blaylock said:


> * Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> Slow Triathlete...Thillium
> smokehouse...GreekGodX
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. dogsplayinpoker
> 2. RJPuffs
> 3. morefifemusicanyone
> 4. nate560
> 5. Quick nick
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1.
> 2......
> 3..........
> 4................
> 5.....................
> 
> p


Blaylock can you take me out of the rotation we are heading to spring training and dont want to hold things up. When we get back I will jump back in. Thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Will do Steve. Man I envious; have a great time! http://www.instantsmileys.com


----------



## ptrk626

order placed.
shipping to my address first, then out to "dogsplayinpoker"... just had to get a little for myself too.


----------



## smokehouse

Got my end of the trade from GreekGodX yesterday. 
We happen to live with in a few miles of each other so we met at a local B&M and swapped so he got his end too.


----------



## RJpuffs

Dave, please move me to the bottom of the EPS list. Things are a bit hectic right now and I'm a little disconnected (from reality, too). :hippie:


----------



## Vrbas

you can put me on the list as NPS again (assuming the newbie trade x2 rule is still in effect :bowl


----------



## GreekGodX

Trade complete with smokehouse.. Cool guy, gave me a very nice variety. Smoked my first Latakia blend, H&H Armada and it was great! 

All the new pipe smokers need to do this. Well worth it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

smokehouse...GreekGodX

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...Thillium
dogplayinpoker...ptrk626

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. morefifemusicanyone
2. Quick nick
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Vrbas...pm "morefife..." to get your trade going.
2.
3.

p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Jordan (Vrbas) and I are trading.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Slow Triathlete...Thillium
dogplayinpoker...ptrk626
morefifemusicanyone...Vrbas

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Blaylock
2. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.

p


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Thillium and I are done trading.


----------



## ptrk626

Package for Dogsplayinpoker went out today (PM with DC #) . Just made it to the post office @ 5pm.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Got Vrbas end today. I am going to hold his end for a week or two per his request as he wont be home. He is going to pm me when he wants me to send it out.

Thanks again Jordan!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Got bombed by ptrk626!!
Dude sent my 2 tins of Telegraph Hill, a tin of FVF and a fiver of cigars Gurkha, Camacho,Hansotia Triple Ligero(salivating over this one), Padilla and a Fuente Anejo!!
WAAAAYYYY overboard my friend. Giving me a bit of a complex, lol!
Sample package will be in the mail tomorrow after work!


----------



## ptrk626

glad it made it there safe. Enjoy!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Got bombed by ptrk626!!
> Dude sent my 2 tins of Telegraph Hill, a tin of FVF and a fiver of cigars Gurkha, Camacho,Hansotia Triple Ligero(salivating over this one), Padilla and a Fuente Anejo!!
> WAAAAYYYY overboard my friend. Giving me a bit of a complex, lol!
> Sample package will be in the mail tomorrow after work!


Nicely done! :clap2::whoo::dance:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Got Vrbas end today. I am going to hold his end for a week or two per his request as he wont be home. He is going to pm me when he wants me to send it out.
> 
> Thanks again Jordan!


Doh! I am a bonehead. I am also participating as an EPS in another forum and that guy is on spring break and wanted me to hold his sampler. Haha.

Sorry Jordan, your end will go out tomorrow!

:sorry:

-Tyler


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Hey Patrick, dc#0479 7504 2890 0305 7985, heading your way


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Wouldn't you know it, I got laid up in bed yesterday with flu-like stuff. Nasty. Anyway, I will stick Jordan (Vrbas) trade in the mail on Monday.

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Jordan's package is on its way.

DC # 03082040000038513832


----------



## Dedalus

I'll jump on as an EPS.


----------



## ptrk626

Got home today to find that the package from Dogsplayinpoker had arrived... Let it be known, It NEVER hurts to be nice to an EPS! I got huge samples of great tobaccos! All with their own description and where it comes from so I can order more. Telegraph Hill (with 4 years age on it), Chipman Hill, Ten to midnight, Bullseye Luxury Flake, Firedance flake, Key Largo, Carolina Christmas, BBF, and a whole tin of Escudo! All sound like they are right up my alley. I'm off to smoke some of the 10 to midnight now... the "block" it came in looks awesome. I'm looking forward to trying them all !!! Thank you Jason! 

NPS's do yourself a favor ~ and trade with an EPS. You'll enjoy some good smokes!


----------



## RJpuffs

Dave, please drop me from the EPS list for now. Too busy, and going abroad in April so I won't be able to handle this for a while.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Dave, I'll jump back on after Jordan confirms receipt of my end.


----------



## Vrbas

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Dave, I'll jump back on after Jordan confirms receipt of my end.


Wait what? What do i need to do?:spider:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Vrbas said:


> Wait what? What do i need to do?:spider:


Doh, I wasn't trying to imply that you had already received it. 

I just meant I will jump back on when you do. 

I didn't have any of the bloody tobaccys on your wanted to try list!  I tried to send you a nice variety of lesser talked about but still quite good tobaccos. 

-Tyler


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Slow Triathlete...Thillium
dogplayinpoker...ptrk626

*Currently Trading:* 

morefifemusicanyone...Vrbas

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Dedalus
2. morefifemusicanyone

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.

I think this is correct!


----------



## Vrbas

Trade complete on my end, thanks for the samples BOTL! Can't wait to give Maltese Falcon a try and i'm so glad i got a hefty dose of Anni Kake to hold me off 'till mine ages ainkiller:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Vrbas said:


> Trade complete on my end, thanks for the samples BOTL! Can't wait to give Maltese Falcon a try and i'm so glad i got a hefty dose of Anni Kake to hold me off 'till mine ages ainkiller:


Glad it got there in time. I have been digging Maltese Falcon lately.  It reminds me soo much of fall.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

morefifemusicanyone...Vrbas

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Dedalus
2. morefifemusicanyone

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.

*Any new pipe smokers want to jump in on this?*


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Dont be ashamed of it. Jump in!


----------



## VoteKinky06

I'd like to jump in on this one!


----------



## garydh2000

Please add me to the list as I am a new pipe smoker.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Blaylock-cl

VoteKinky06 said:


> I'd like to jump in on this one!


Go ahead and send *Dedalus* a pm to get your trade started.



garydh2000 said:


> Please add me to the list as I am a new pipe smoker.


*morefifemusicanyone* is your contact. Get in touch with him to get things started.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Blaylock said:


> Go ahead and send *Dedalus* a pm to get your trade started.
> 
> *morefifemusicanyone* is your contact. Get in touch with him to get things started.


I think I heard something about newbies not being able to PM for the first 30 days or first 30 posts. Is that true, Dave?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I think I heard something about newbies not being able to PM for the first 30 days or first 30 posts. Is that true, Dave?


Yes, you're right. Just can't remember exactly how many days and how many posts. I wrote it somewhere in my computer...think it's two months? Posts...dunno.

Anyhow, if a member wants to get in on a trade, he'll have to post here or write his email address in your Visitor Message. Then he can send you his addy by email. I have a separate email just for Puff.


----------



## VoteKinky06

Dedalus and I are in trade.p


----------



## Dedalus

Yes, trade has been initiated. I will post once I receive VK06's package, and then return fire with samples.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

garydh2000 said:


> Please add me to the list as I am a new pipe smoker.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


Still awaiting contact from Gary.


----------



## garydh2000

Tyler,

I just PM'd you.

Gary


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Gary and I are trading.


----------



## Dedalus

Received Nick's end of the trade today. Will return fire this afternoon.


----------



## Dedalus

I sent Nick a package at 2:35 pm CST. 
DC# 0308 1400 0001 2403 3023
Nick, you can check the status at USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) or call 1-800-222-1811

Cheers.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Gary informed me that an order has been placed at pipesandcigars.com. With the SCHIP delays and UPS ground shipping, I told him it may take awhile to get here, but I will post and send his end when I get it.

-Tyler


----------



## VoteKinky06

Dedalus said:


> I sent Nick a package at 2:35 pm CST.
> DC# 0308 1400 0001 2403 3023
> Nick, you can check the status at USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) or call 1-800-222-1811
> 
> Cheers.


Awesome, I can't wait. It's been torture reading about this stuff all day and not being able to partake lol. So much so that I had to go to the drug store last night and pick up some captain black just to try it out.


----------



## VoteKinky06

Got an awesome sampler from Dedalus today, will post up pics tomorrow after the whole Easter thing!


----------



## Dedalus

VoteKinky06 and Dedalus are done trading.


----------



## Dedalus

I'll jump on one more time as an EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Dedalus...VoteKinky06

*Currently Trading:* 

morefifemusicanyone...Garydh2000

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Dedalus
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.
3.


----------



## bigmanfromou

I would like to get on the NPS list if at all possible. 

Thank you.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

bigmanfromou said:


> I would like to get on the NPS list if at all possible.
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry I overlooked this.

Go ahead and contact Dedalus to get started!


----------



## RJpuffs

I'm back, and ready for another EPS round. Lottsa open tins that are being neglected!


----------



## IrishCamel81

I would like to sign on as a NPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> I'm back, and ready for another EPS round. Lottsa open tins that are being neglected!





IrishCamel81 said:


> I would like to sign on as a NPS.


It's a match! Irish..., go ahead and pm Ron (RJPuffs) to start your trade.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> It's a match! Irish..., go ahead and pm Ron (RJPuffs) to start your trade.


PMs are-a-flying!


----------



## Dedalus

still waiting to hear from Bigman.


----------



## Dedalus

still waiting to hear from Bigman.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Dedalus said:


> still waiting to hear from Bigman.


Give it a few more days and in the meantime if another NPS comes along, take it, and I'll put Bigman back on the waiting list.


----------



## IrishCamel81

Recieved PM from RJpuffs, I have an order confirmation and will send the tracking number as soon as I have it.
:usa2:


----------



## Dedalus

Blaylock said:


> Give it a few more days and in the meantime if another NPS comes along, take it, and I'll put Bigman back on the waiting list.


Dave,
Perhaps it's a good thing I haven't heard from Bigman yet. Something has come up and I'll be out of town for a couple weeks. Please take me off the EPS list for now. Thanks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Will do, my friend! :tu


----------



## garydh2000

I received my samples from Tyler AKA morefifemusicanyone so our trading is concluded. Tyler provided me with quite the assortment of baccy!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## RJpuffs

Got IrishCamel81's end, sent his sampler. Put me back on the EPS, still have a lot of opened baccy to spread around!


----------



## DeadFrog

If someone doesn't mind shipping to Canada, I'd like to get on the Noobie list. :smile:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

morefifemusicanyone...Garydh2000

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and IrishCamel81

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Deadfrog (location-Canada) EPS, please post if you can pick him up.
2.
3


----------



## Alyks

I can pick him up deadfrog.


----------



## nate560

You can add me to the EPS list thank you.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alyks said:


> I can pick him up deadfrog.


Cool! I was thinking about you when Deadfrog posted. Thanks for your participation in this, as always!

Ryan, go ahead and send your pm.


----------



## DeadFrog

Blaylock said:


> Cool! I was thinking about you when Deadfrog posted. Thanks for your participation in this, as always!
> 
> Ryan, go ahead and send your pm.


Thanks! I've sent Alyks a PM to see what we can work out. :tu


----------



## IrishCamel81

Rjpuffs sent me a great sampler. Our trade is now complete. I dont think I could have picked out a better grouping of tobacco.


----------



## Alyks

Deadfrog and I worked out the details of our trade.


----------



## DeadFrog

I've placed Alyks order with 4Noggins. It should ship today or tomorrow according to them.


----------



## sounds7

Nate560 and I are in the process of a trade. It went out today Steve.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

sounds7 said:


> Nate560 and I are in the process of a trade. It went out today Steve.


:ask: Hello Brian...I didn't realize you were even interested in this !? There is a protocal for the sign-up. It's in "da rules". 

_"New Pipe Smokers who want to sample some pipe tobaccos sign on and get their name added to the list."_

Well, since you have already contacted Steve, might as well go ahead and finish the trade.


----------



## sounds7

Blaylock said:


> :ask: Hello Brian...I didn't realize you were even interested in this !? There is a protocal for the sign-up. It's in "da rules".
> 
> _"New Pipe Smokers who want to sample some pipe tobaccos sign on and get their name added to the list."_
> 
> Well, since you have already contacted Steve, might as well go ahead and finish the trade.


O.K. my mistake. Im not a new pipe smoker but I am new to the forum. I am really interested in certain non aromatic tobacco blends like virginias and English blends. Perhaps I will read the rules now that I have embarrassed myself.:bolt:

Edit: Im back and will sign up as a EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs and IrishCamel81

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Deadfrog

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2. nate560
3. sounds7

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2. .......
3. ..............

*"Newbies", where you at?!*


----------



## bigmanfromou

I'm sorry, completely forgot about this thread after a few days. If I could, I would like to get back on the NPS list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

bigmanfromou said:


> I'm sorry, completely forgot about this thread after a few days. If I could, I would like to get back on the NPS list.


Go ahead and contact RJPuffs to get this one started.


----------



## bigmanfromou

PM sent...awaiting requests. :smoke2:


----------



## NegativeTom

Would dig getting on the NPS list. Cheers!


----------



## David M

Less than 24 hours ago I was looking at this thread and feeling its loneliness and was getting myself ready to join.
Then I come back and see things are in full swing.

Looks like this is the current set-up of partners. Please correct me if I am wrong.

BigManFromOU (NPS) is paired up with RJPuffs (EPS)

NegativeTom (NPS) is talking to Nate560 (EPS)

which seems to put me and Sounds7 on the road to some new Pipe Discovery. PM coming your way sounds.


----------



## RJpuffs

bigmanfromou said:


> PM sent...awaiting requests.


PM's are-a flyin'.


----------



## sounds7

David M* said:


> which seems to put me and Sounds7 on the road to some new Pipe Discovery. PM coming your way sounds.


Got your PM David and sent one back your way. Looking forward to let you taste some good tobaccos.


----------



## bigmanfromou

It looks like RJ's package is en route. :yo:


----------



## sounds7

David M and I have worked out the details of our trade. His is in route and mine is ready to go out as soon as I have received his end.


----------



## David M

Two 50g tins of Brians (sounds7) favorite tabac is on its way to his house.


----------



## uvacom

I would like to sign up as an EPS.


----------



## NegativeTom

Tin on it's way to nate560.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

uvacom said:


> I would like to sign up as an EPS.


I try to stick to 'the EPS traders in the 6 month or more' pipe smoking experience range. I think you've just started up with the pipe less than 2 months ago...or did you mean NPS?


----------



## uvacom

No, I meant EPS. I learn fast.  Plus I've got probably a good kg worth of unopened tobacco tins that I've vowed not to get into until I smoke through what I've got already. But whatever, if you want me to wait a few months, that's understandable. There are plenty of EPSes and not enough NPSes.


----------



## Alyks

Package recieved from deadfrog and his end going out tomorrow.


----------



## sounds7

David M's tracking info has his package arriving here tomorrow. 
David yours is packed up and ready to ship. I will get it out tomorrow and forward you the tracking number as well.


----------



## RJpuffs

bigmanfromou said:


> It looks like RJ's package is en route. :yo:


Got his end, sent out my end. This be done. :humble:

PuttamebackonadaEPSlista.


----------



## sounds7

David M package received
sounds7 package shipped also PM'd tracking number
thanks David


----------



## David M

I am in full sampler stage.
Although I am in process of completing a transaction, I was wondering if I can hop right on again and keep going with another.
Mr. Mods and the higher ups - can I do that?


----------



## Reverie Forest

I'd be grateful to be placed on the NPS list, please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs...bigmanfromou

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Deadfrog
nate560...NegativeTom
sounds7...DavidM*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Reverie Forest


----------



## nate560

My tin from Tom came and sent his out enjoy.


----------



## David M

Received a massive hob-goblin amount of wonderful samples from sounds7 and I am drooling at the very thought of starting in on them right away.
Thank You Brian! Cheers buddy!

***

And I would now like to get right back on the list for NPS.
Please tack me on and lets get rolling, rolling, rolling, keep them trades a-rolling!!!


----------



## DSturg369

Pics!!! Where's all the pics?!!?


----------



## David M

DSturg369 said:


> Pics!!! Where's all the pics?!!?


Of the samples?
Gladly.

Give me a minute.
I will pile them up nice & pretty.


----------



## David M

DSturg369 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> Where's
> all the
> pics?!!?


As requested Sturg.

Quick compilation.

Top bar consists of the magnificent 3 pipes that MadHatter lovingly restored and then offered for sale which I was lucky enough to scoop up. Along with the pipes and an extra $5'er thrown in, Joe sent me all those wonderful samples sitting up top around the '3'.

Lower half is the sample bonanza extravaganza that sounds7 just sent me.
In the middle on the bowl is my Stannie Zebrano, standing proud amongst his flock of Tobacky-O! 
Brian, 
Notice the bag up front with no name on it. On top of the white paper. Whats that one? Mystery surprise or forgot to name? I haven't written them all up yet so I dont know.


By DMDM

Detail of each load.


By DMDM

-and-


By DMDM

So many delicious samples for me to taste.
I already went through MadHatters. It will probably take me half a day to get through Brians...maybe a little longer.

Kind of interesting, how was your guys's experience? I seem to be at the following rough ratio. For every 8 samples I try, I find 1 that I like. For every 12 samples I try, I find 1 that I love. 
How 'bout you guys?


----------



## sounds7

David

I bet the label came off in the box but in case you cant locate it. Just take the list I PM'd you and see which one isnt accounted for and there you have it. My guess is it is probably the Vanilla Ice.


----------



## DeadFrog

Nice score of samples there, congrats!

I'm still waiting for the post to deliver Alyks' samples, will update as soon as they arrive.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> * Update*
> ...
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 1. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 1. Reverie Forest


PM me, Reverie F.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs and Reverie F. are doing the tango :humble:


----------



## NegativeTom

nate560's arrived safe and sound, thanks sir! some quality smoking ahead.


----------



## Alyks

I'll take another round. Blaylock, if you could mark me down on the EPS side please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

sounds7...David M
nate560...NegativeTom

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and Deadfrog
RJPuffs and Reverie Forest

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.


----------



## frankluke

i'll be EPS again.


----------



## David M

David M signing up for the NPS list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

David M said:


> David M signing up for the NPS list.


David, you can only participate as an NPS once (as per rules).


----------



## nate560

Dave can you add me to the EPS list


----------



## David M

Blaylock said:


> David, you can only participate as an NPS once (as per rules).


That is completely Horrific.
But I accept the rules, grudgingly...grumble grumble.


----------



## Reverie Forest

RJPuff's order has been placed with 4noggins.


----------



## sounds7

David M said:


> That is completely Horrific.
> But I accept the rules, grudgingly...grumble grumble.


You can still do personal trades David. Look out there and see what it is you want to try and then make a post about it in the "WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff" forum. Chances are there will be folks able to trade you for what you want.


----------



## DeadFrog

I just received my sampler from Alyks so our trade is completed. 

Man, I'm stoked at the selection! I haven't tried any of these blends yet and several I've been considering purchasing online without even having tried. I'm glad I brought a pipe to work with me today! :banana:


----------



## David M

sounds7 said:


> You can still do personal trades David. Look out there and see what it is you want to try and then make a post about it in the "WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff" forum. Chances are there will be folks able to trade you for what you want.


Thanks for the heads up Brian.


----------



## Bermac

I'd be interested in doing a trade. I have only tried PA and don't really know what to try next. The selection at my local B&M is very limited and I am concerned that I couldn't meet my end.

I am also in Canada, which may be an issue.


----------



## sounds7

Bermac said:


> I'd be interested in doing a trade. I have only tried PA and don't really know what to try next. The selection at my local B&M is very limited and I am concerned that I couldn't meet my end.
> 
> I am also in Canada, which may be an issue.


Canada has great tobacco. I love Maxim's "Comptons of Gashiels" blends at Comptons" Blends you can also get Cuban cigars up there can you not? I am sure some experienced pipe smoker *cough* could do a trade for some of that stuff. :tape2:


----------



## Bermac

True. I'll have to pick up some dark glasses and a long coat. Shady deals require shady attire.:spy:


----------



## Alyks

Bermac, I'm next in line to trade with. Send me a pm and we'll figure something put.


----------



## sounds7

Bermac where do you guys get the puff.com hats?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Bermac said:


> True. I'll have to pick up some dark glasses and a long coat. Shady deals require shady attire.:spy:





Alyks said:


> Bermac, I'm next in line to trade with. Send me a pm and we'll figure something put.


Bermac, if you're interested in joining this "Sampler Trade" go ahead and send Alyks a note.

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Alyks and Deadfrog

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and Reverie Forest

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. Frankluke
3. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Bermac

PM sent.



sounds7 said:


> Bermac where do you guys get the puff.com hats?


I was lucky enough to win one of mrreindeers contests.


----------



## Plazma

I'd like to have my name added to the list as a NPS please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Plazma said:


> I'd like to have my name added to the list as a NPS please.


Dominic, go ahead and pm Frankluke to get your trade started.


----------



## Alyks

Looks like Bermac and I won't be trading after all. I'll keep my name in the list. 
Oh, and by the way, my trade with deadfrog is done.


----------



## frankluke

plazma and i are working out a trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and Reverie Forest
Frankluke and Plasma

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Alyks
2. nate560
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## 8ball

I'm officially ready to admit defeat and turn to the dark side.

Please sign me up as a NPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

8ball917 said:


> I'm officially ready to admit defeat and turn to the dark side.
> 
> Please sign me up as a NPS.


Alyks is next in line, so get in touch with him to get it started.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Reverie Forest's end - mailed out his sampler.

PuttamebackondaEPSalista :dude:


----------



## 8ball

Alyks and I are currently trading.


----------



## 8ball

Alyk's order has been placed with 4Noggins, and I will PM when I receive confirmation of it being shipped.


----------



## Plazma

Franklukes package should be reaching him presently.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Received RJPuff's end.
Trade Completed.
Many thanks, RJ! A fantastic collection you've sent! And thanks for the description sheet and pipe stand! Awesome. Definitely looking forward to breaking into this.


----------



## 8ball

Alyks's order has shipped via USPS first class mail International. No tracking number was provided.


----------



## frankluke

plazma and i are done trading.


----------



## louistogie

So if I do this, what do I give the EPS? I have to buy him something?


----------



## 8ball

louistogie said:


> So if I do this, what do I give the EPS? I have to buy him something?


Yes. Blaylock will tell you who to contact, and then send them a pm. The EPS will tell you what they want and you can place in order online for them. After they receive your package, they will send you a nice sampler. I cannot wait to receive mine.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs and Reverie Forest
Frankluke and Plasma

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and 8ball917

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. nate560
2. RJPuffs
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.


----------



## louistogie

Alright that sounds cool but at this moment I'm gonna have to pass till I get a pipe! lol


----------



## dajones

Okay : ready to give it a try!

NPS with easy access to LJ Peretti
Peretti's Tobacco

And David P. Ehrich (Judges Mixture, etc.).

So far my favorite has been The Sanctuary's "Abbey Blend" (favorite because first?)...


----------



## Joshcertain

NPS here, I'd love to try some different tobacco.  this kinda sounds like fun

sign me up


----------



## Blaylock-cl

dajones said:


> Okay : ready to give it a try!
> 
> NPS with easy access to LJ Peretti
> Peretti's Tobacco
> And David P. Ehrich (Judges Mixture, etc.)
> So far my favorite has been The Sanctuary's "Abbey Blend" (favorite because first?)...


*Send nate560 a pm to get your trade started.*



Joshcertain said:


> NPS here, I'd love to try some different tobacco.  this kinda sounds like fun
> 
> sign me up


*
RJPuffs is ready and waiting. Send him a pm.*


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *RJPuffs is ready and waiting. Send him a pm.*


Joshcertain PM replied to with my wishlist, awaiting response to response. :wave:


----------



## dajones

Blaylock said:


> *Send nate560 a pm to get your trade started.*


Shipped my end to nate560 via USPS today


----------



## nate560

dajones said:


> Shipped my end to nate560 via USPS today


Came today a nice tin and a couple of peretti samples thanks very much.
Yours is going out. Thanks again and enjoy.

Steven


----------



## dajones

Woo hoo! Can't wait.

Hope you like the samples: I am trying to drum up business for the only ole-timey pipe shoppe in my area (Ehrlich is gone; Churchill's is a cigar bar; but Peretti's still blends daily).

Shop is gruff but friendly -- if you like the Boston tone, you'll love the shop.



nate560 said:


> Came today a nice tin and a couple of peretti samples thanks very much.
> Yours is going out. Thanks again and enjoy.
> 
> Steven


----------



## dajones

Mmm... looking forward to the mail today!

Coupla more posts--and a coupla positive trader feedback--and I can get in on all the nifty newbie thingies: o boy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and 8ball917
nate560 and dajones

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs (waiting for reply from Joshcertain)
2. 
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Joshcertain
2.
3.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> RJPuffs (waiting for reply from Joshcertain)


Now awaiting tins from Josh :ranger:


----------



## dajones

Awesome mix from Nate560; just the sort of thing tobacconists should provide: a tasty sampler of those names you've read about!

How many times--at Christmas, for example--do you get to say, with sincerity:

It's just what I wanted.

Trade complete -- and mighty tasty, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

nate560 and dajones

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and 8ball917
RJPuffs and Joshcertain

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. 
2. 
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## 8ball

Alyks and I are done trading, just received his sampler today. Now I just have to decide where to start.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got JoshCertain's end - sent out his sampler.

Put me back on the EPS list :mrgreen:


----------



## azpostal

I'd like to be added to the NPS list.


----------



## Joshcertain

RJpuffs said:


> Got JoshCertain's end - sent out his sampler.
> 
> Put me back on the EPS list :mrgreen:


Thanks RJ love the sampler... It was just what I wanted. Love the Navy Flake... I'd have never tried it without this sampler.

Thanks again


----------



## nate560

Can you add me to the EPS list thanks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Got JoshCertain's end - sent out his sampler.
> 
> Put me back on the EPS list :mrgreen:





azpostal said:


> I'd like to be added to the NPS list.


Don...go ahead and pm RJPuffs to get your trade started.

Steve, I'll put you on the next update!

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> Don...go ahead and pm RJPuffs to get your trade started.


AZPostal <=> RJPuffs have begun the proceedings.


----------



## sounds7

OK I'll give it a go again. Sign me up for EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

Alyks and 8ball917

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and Joshcertain
RJPuffs and azpostal

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Nate560
2. sounds7
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.
3.

*Reminder:* Don't forget to give those Trader Feedbacks.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *Currently Trading:*
> RJPuffs and Joshcertain


This one is done. AZPostal in progress.


----------



## wrapper23

Uh, RJPuffs sent me. Please add me as an NPS. Thanks Ron. :smoke2:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

wrapper23 said:


> Uh, RJPuffs sent me. Please add me as an NPS. Thanks Ron. :smoke2:


OK...You can go ahead and pm Nate560 to get your trade started.


----------



## wrapper23

pm sent.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got AZPostal's end, sent out his sampler.

I'm ready for 'nother EPS round!


----------



## nate560

I found out yesterday I will be away from home for about a week and a half so as not to hold things up I will pm wrapper23 to move on with sounds7 and i will get back on when i get home.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs and Joshcertain

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and azpostal

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. sounds7
2. RJPuffs
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. wrapper23 
2.
3.

.


----------



## wrapper23

sounds7 and I are trading. Tanx.


----------



## azpostal

Ron, Thanks for all the great tobacco in the sampler and the stand too.


----------



## Jack Straw

I am interested in trying out different pipe tobaccos, please sign me up. I will PM RJPuffs who looks to be the next Experienced Pipe Smoker on the list above.

I should have known better than to read the "pictures of your tobacco" thread.


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> I am interested in trying out different pipe tobaccos, please sign me up. I will PM RJPuffs who looks to be the next Experienced Pipe Smoker on the list above.
> 
> I should have known better than to read the "pictures of your tobacco" thread.


Hahaha! Welcome to the (next) slope :roll:

Wishlist sent.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Jack-Straw's end, sent out his samplers!

I'm ready for the next noob!


----------



## Jack Straw

Got RJ's end, they all look (and more importantly smell) fantastic, and he sent me a pipe rest as well. Thanks man!


----------



## sounds7

wrapper23 said:


> sounds7 and I are trading. Tanx.


Still waiting for your end.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

I'm a new pipe smoker, please add me to the NPS list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs and azpostal
RJPuffs and Jack Straw

*Currently Trading:* 

sounds7 and wrapper23

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs...he's the man!!! 
2. 
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Hot Stuff x
2.
3.

.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> 1. Hot Stuff x


Pssst, HotStuff - you're up next. PM me :tease:


----------



## Hot Stuff x

RJpuffs said:


> Pssst, HotStuff - you're up next. PM me :tease:


PM Sent


----------



## RJpuffs

Hot Stuff x said:


> PM Sent


We be's a tradin'.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got HotStuff's end, send out his sampler.

Put me back on the list, I'm ready for the next victim, errr, noobie :thumb:


----------



## Alyks

It's been a while, so what the hell. Add me to the EPS list, please. Can't let RJ have all the fun.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

RJPuffs and azpostal
RJPuffs and Jack Straw

*Currently Trading:* 

sounds7 and wrapper23...please let us know the status of this trade.
RJPuffs and Hot Stuff x
*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. Alyks
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. 
2.
3.

.


----------



## turtlelax23

I am a new pipe smoker in the sense that I have only tried on "drugstore" tobacco over the 3-4 months I have been smoking a pipe. If this qualifies me, please add me to the NPS list. Thanks


----------



## RJpuffs

turtlelax23 said:


> I am a new pipe smoker in the sense that I have only tried on "drugstore" tobacco over the 3-4 months I have been smoking a pipe. If this qualifies me, please add me to the NPS list. Thanks


Great! Send me a PM, boy do I have a box full of surprises for ya :humble:


----------



## pipemike

Hello Everybody,
Just started out myself and everyone is telling me to get some samples. So far only smoking CB and a House Blend which I think he also uses to roll ciggs. Where do you start?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Dzrtrat

Hey Dave....I'm thinking I may be interested in getting in the rotation as an EPS...I don't know...I smoke English and Balkan Blends with a couple others mixed in I don't know if a NPS would be interested. There is nary an Aro in the mix.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

RJ Puffs and I have completed our trade. Thanks to all involved for this thread! It was great to get some new 'baccy to try out. I had some Sunza Bitches on the beach this weekend, shared with a friend--good times!


----------



## turtlelax23

Ron, Hope you had a GREAT weekend. Check your PM.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blaylock said:


> * Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> RJPuffs and Hot Stuff x
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> sounds7 and wrapper23...please let us know the status of this trade.
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. RJpuffs
> 2. Alyks
> 3.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. turtlelax23
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> .


----------



## RJpuffs

turtlelax23 and moi are in trade.


----------



## turtlelax23

RJpuffs and I are currently trading. My goodies to him will be shipped any day.



Blaylock said:


> Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> RJPuffs and Hot Stuff x
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> sounds7 and wrapper23...please let us know the status of this trade.
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. RJpuffs
> 2. Alyks
> 3.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. turtlelax23
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## wanlail

Is Alyks up next for EPS? I'd like to partake in the NPS and put my corn cob to use.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

wanlail said:


> Is Alyks up next for EPS? I'd like to partake in the NPS and put my corn cob to use.


Yep...Go ahead and contact him to get started.


----------



## SidRox7

NPS here.... All the brands I have smoked so far are drug store and local mixes although I did get my hands on some Mac Baron Plumcake recently. Would love to try some of the more well known brands so I can ask my local tobaconist to order in the ones I like. 

I am in WA. state so don't know how the dumb :frusty: law will effect trades?!?!
Thanks in advance...
Shawn :beerchug:


----------



## RJpuffs

SidRox7 said:


> NPS here.... All the brands I have smoked so far are drug store and local mixes although I did get my hands on some Mac Baron Plumcake recently. Would love to try some of the more well known brands so I can ask my local tobaconist to order in the ones I like.
> 
> I am in WA. state so don't know how the dumb :frusty: law will effect trades?!?!
> Thanks in advance...
> Shawn :beerchug:


I can take this noobie - the Lax Turtle is away for a few days so I can't ship to him yet.

PM me, Shawn.


----------



## Fibo

I would like to participate as a NPS!
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## SidRox7

RJpuffs said:


> I can take this noobie - the Lax Turtle is away for a few days so I can't ship to him yet.
> 
> PM me, Shawn.


PM sent....
Thx RJ :whoo:


----------



## Alyks

I can take care of this one.



Fibo said:


> I would like to participate as a NPS!
> Thanks,
> Jeff


----------



## Damicom3

NPS here. I tried my first English blend recently and really liked it. I'm looking to expand my horizons in terms of types of tobacco, i'm not really sure how this thread works, :bounce:


----------



## iairj84

NPS here, hoping to trade with someone... I have yet to smoke my first bowl but I think aromatics will be right up my alley!


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> Turtlelax23 (in progress, awaiting sheeped tins, noobie on vacation)
RJPuffs <-> SidRox7 (wishlist PM'ed, noobie away for weekend)


----------



## iairj84

Alyks and I have a trade in the works.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blaylock said:


> Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> sounds7 and wrapper23...please let us know the status of this trade.
> RJpuffs and turtlelax23
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Alyks
> 2. RJPuffs
> 3. Alyks
> 4. Blaylock
> 5.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. wantlail
> 2. SidRoxs7
> 3. Fibo
> 4. Damicon3
> 5. iairj84
> 
> *Guys...Let's not jump the gun on these trades. You need to wait until the update and until your name is posted, by me, on the list. Then you can go ahead and contact each other to start your trade. It will allow me to keep up with what's going on...otherwise it will become a "free for all". THANKS!!!*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Turtlelax23's end, his end is going out (holding for a few days per his request). I already PM'ed with sidrox7 (no response yet), sorry for the jumpy gun.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Damicom3 said:


> NPS here. I tried my first English blend recently and really liked it. I'm looking to expand my horizons in terms of types of tobacco,* i'm not really sure how this thread works,* :bounce:


It's all written in the 1st post. Once your name gets on the list, you can contact the person who matches your number; and it looks like I'm your "match", so send me a pm and we can get the trade going.


----------



## sounds7

Wrapper had some difficulty and called off the trade. I could still trade with someone else though.



Blaylock said:


> Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades:*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> sounds7 and wrapper23...please let us know the status of this trade.
> RJpuffs and turtlelax23
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Alyks
> 2. RJPuffs
> 3. Alyks
> 4. Blaylock
> 5.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. wantlail
> 2. SidRoxs7
> 3. Fibo
> 4. Damicon3
> 5. iairj84
> 
> *Guys...Let's not jump the gun on these trades. You need to wait until the update and until your name is posted, by me, on the list. Then you can go ahead and contact each other to start your trade. It will allow me to keep up with what's going on...otherwise it will become a "free for all". THANKS!!!*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alyks

Wantlail and I are trading.


----------



## RJpuffs

Completed with Turtlelax23 (holding his bundle of joy for a couple of days while he catches a tan somewhere :clap2.

Currently trading with sidrox7 (awaiting tin shipping DC info).


----------



## JIungerich

I just got in this part of the forum like 10 minutes ago and I am not sure what to do. is this where the awesome people that know what theyre talking about help out newbs?

very interested.


----------



## indigosmoke

check out Blaylock's first post on the thread. it explains how it works and what you need to do. have fun!


----------



## FrayAdjacent

I guess I just ask to be signed up?


----------



## MarkC

I don't know how "experienced" I am, but I have the six months down, and since I can't stop opening tins, I could put together a good sampler. I'd like to sign up as an EPS.


----------



## wrapper23

sent one (as NPS) to sounds7

DC: 0308 2040 0000 2626 6467


----------



## RJpuffs

Completed with Turtlelax23 (mailing his sampler in the AM).

Currently trading with sidrox7 (awaiting tins).


----------



## RJpuffs

Sent out Turtlelax23's end.
Sent out sidrox7's end.

I'm ready for the next noob layball:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

* Update*

*Completed Trades:* 

*Currently Trading:* 

sounds7 and wrapper23
Alyks and wantlail
RJPuffs and turtlelax23
RJPuffs and SidRoxs7
Alyks and iairj84

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. Blaylock
4. MarkC
5. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. Fibo
4. FrayAdjacent
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your cooresponding EPS===

.


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Sent PM to MarkC to start the process. Thanks for organizing this, Blaylock!


----------



## MarkC

Alright, move us to "currently trading" status!


----------



## sounds7

I received Wrapper23's end. I will try to get his sampler out tomorrow.

Union square :beerchug:


----------



## SidRox7

RJPuffs package has arrived, I just need to pick it up still. I will post again when I get it.... Thx again RJ! :high5:


----------



## cherrymax

I'm about 3 weeks green, I'd like to be listed on the Newbie Pipe Smoker. Thanks.


----------



## rehbas21

I would like to be added as an Experienced Pipe Smoker Please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Currently Trading:* 

sounds7 and wrapper23
Alyks and wantlail
RJPuffs and turtlelax23
Alyks and iairj84
MarkC and FrayAdjacent

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs 
2. rehbas21

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. cherrymax
2. 
===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> CherryMax - wishlist sent to noob, ergo in trade.


----------



## SidRox7

Your the man RJ!!! Just got my sampler and can't wait to try these guys out! :biggrin:


----------



## cherrymax

Gee Whiz Sid,

Ya gotta post up what ya got!!!!!!!!!! So the rest of us can druell and be invious!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## SidRox7

cherrymax said:


> Gee Whiz Sid,
> 
> Ya gotta post up what ya got!!!!!!!!!! So the rest of us can druell and be invious!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe


I see your in trade with RJ so I don't want to spoil your surprise :drum: but I can tell you that you are in good hands. I am very pleased and finally get to figure out how to pack flake in me ipe:

I am going to be busy for a while testing these out for sure.


----------



## sounds7

I sent my end to wrapper so our trade is done. Hope you enjoy it Wrapper!:rapture:


----------



## wrapper23

sounds7 said:


> I sent my end to wrapper so our trade is done. Hope you enjoy it Wrapper!:rapture:


Still haven't gotten it yet sounds. Hopefully Monday. :hungry:


----------



## wrapper23

Got this package from sounds7:

Balkan Sasieni
Mac Baren Golden Extra
Luxury Bulls Eye Flake
GLP Robusto
Unidentified Mystery

So far, the Balkan Sasieni is heavenly. I will be buying more of it.

Sounds, thanks for a great sampler! :smile:


----------



## sounds7

wrapper23 said:


> Got this package from sounds7:
> 
> Balkan Sasieni
> Mac Baren Golden Extra
> Luxury Bulls Eye Flake
> GLP Robusto
> Unidentified Mystery
> 
> So far, the Balkan Sasieni is heavenly. I will be buying more of it.
> 
> Sounds, thanks for a great sampler! :smile:


Hmm. I thought I labeled everything. Sorry about that. I am not 100% sure what I sent you now but looking at the list above more than likely it was a Virginia, perhaps Twisted flake maybe? Again sorry, hopefully the label came off and you can find it in the package. Glad you like the Balkan. I am quite fond of latakia mixtures myself. Plenty to explore there.

Take care

Brian


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Sorry for the lack of update, I sent a tin to Markc on Saturday. Will post when I receive the samplers!


----------



## MarkC

And a couple of minutes later I arrive home from the post office with a tin of Balkan Flake in my sweaty little hands! I'll finalize the sampler and take it by the post office on my way to work tomorrow. Thanks!

edited to add:

Never mind; I just got back from the P.O.; it's on it's way.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and SidRox7
sounds7 and wrapper23

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and wantlail
RJPuffs and turtlelax23
Alyks and iairj84
MarkC and FrayAdjacent
RJPuffs and cherrymax

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. ..........
2. rehbas21

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ..........
2. 
===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## cherrymax

Just wanted to let yall know cherrymax's end of the trade is now delivered!! WooHoo!!!!:dance:


----------



## RJpuffs

cherrymax said:


> Just wanted to let yall know cherrymax's end of the trade is now delivered!! WooHoo!!!!:dance:


and his package is in the mail, this is completed.

Put'a me back'a onna the EPS list :heh:


----------



## FrayAdjacent

I have received the box of samplers from MarkC! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## jrpvr6

Hey hey this is a cool idea...Please add me to the newb list :flock:

JP


----------



## Earley

I've been smoking for a month or so, but only blends from the local B&M. Curious to try some new stuff. Sign this noob up!


----------



## cherrymax

Received my newbie sampler from RJ Puffs today, plus a nice add on. Nice range of tobaccos from mild to strong. Look forward to smoking these and developing a little more direction of which way to go.

Thanks RJ,

Alan


----------



## Habanolover

Sign me up Dave! :tu


----------



## iairj84

I haven't been able to get a hold of Alyks since last month. I'm pretty sure he got my part of the trade but I didn't his. Maybe I could be added to the list again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and FrayAdjacent
RJPuffs and cherrymax

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and wantlail
RJPuffs and turtlelax23
Alyks and iairj84

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. ..........
2. rehbas21
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ..........
2. Earley
3. Madurolover

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> RJPuffs and turtlelax23 *COMPLETED, SORT OF*
> 
> 1. ..........


Whats with the dots?

And there was a post by jrpvr6 (noobie) just 'afore, FYI.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Whats with the dots?
> 
> And there was a post by jrpvr6 (noobie) just 'afore, FYI.


Don't worry about the "dots". It's just my system. 

Jeremy, Sorry about that. It was overlooked and we'll get you trading as soon as the next EPS comes along.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and turtlelax23

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and wantlail
Alyks and iairj84

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. ..........
2. rehbas21
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ..........
2. Earley
3. Madurolover

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting List

jrpvr6

.


----------



## MarkC

We can't have a waiting list; sign me up as EPS again, please.


----------



## RJpuffs

madurolover said:


> Sign me up Dave! :tu


oke:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading:* 

Alyks and wanlail
Alyks and iairj84

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. ..........
2. rehbas21
3. RJPuffs
4. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ..........
2. Earley
3. Madurolover
4. jrpvr6

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## Habanolover

RJpuffs said:


> oke:


PM sent!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Looks like Alex (Alyks) is MIA and hasn't fulfilled his obligation of the trade.

Kevin (wanlail) and iairj84...if you've sent him a tin(s) (let me know what you sent), send me a pm, with your addys; and I'll set you each up with a nice sample to cover the trade.

I'll deal with Alyks, if and when he returns to the forum. He can send *me* something in return.


----------



## iairj84

Blaylock said:


> Looks like Alex (Alyks) is MIA and hasn't fulfilled his obligation of the trade.
> 
> Kevin (wanlail) and iairj84...if you've sent him a tin(s) (let me know what you sent), send me a pm, with your addys; and I'll set you each up with a nice sample to cover the trade.
> 
> I'll deal with Alyks, if and when he returns to the forum. He can send *me* something in return.


PM sent. No need to send me something without me sending you something in return.


----------



## RJpuffs

madurolover said:


> PM sent!


madurolover <-> RJPuffs are in trade. ipe:


----------



## Z.Kramer

Sign me up as a NPS please!


----------



## jrpvr6

MarkC's package is on the way.


----------



## Earley

rehbas21's baccy has been shipped!


----------



## IHT

not signing up for anything, just went over this thread from the beginnings and have to say that Dave (Blaylock) has done an outstanding job with this... for over 2 years straight. simply amazing work.


----------



## RJpuffs

IHT said:


> not signing up for anything, just went over this thread from the beginnings and have to say that Dave (Blaylock) has done an outstanding job with this... for over 2 years straight. simply amazing work.


:tpd:

Bump that B'lock's RG, ya'll ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs

Got madurolover's end, sent out his sampler. This be done!

Ready for next round - bring on the noobs! :hippie:


----------



## Vrbas

Go ahead and throw me in for EPS.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Sign me up as a nps.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and madurolover
MarkC and jrpvr6
rebas21 and Earley

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. ..........
2. ..........
3. ..........
4. ..........
5. RJPuffs
6. Vrbas

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. ..........
2. ..........
3. ..........
4. ..........
5. Z.Kramer
6. blueeyedbum

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Greg, Thank you for the compliment. It's my pleasure doing this for you guys!*

.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 1. ..........
> 2. ..........
> 3. ..........
> 4. ..........
> 5. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 1. ..........
> 2. ..........
> 3. ..........
> 4. ..........
> 5. Z.Kramer


The dots are growing! Help!

Wishlist PM'ed to Z.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> The dots are growing! Help!
> 
> Wishlist PM'ed to Z.


You really have a problem with the "dots" don't you? :mrgreen: LOL


----------



## commonsenseman

He Dave go ahead & sign me up as an EPS. 

I've been watching this thread for a while, and figured it's time I jump in.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

commonsenseman said:


> Hey Dave go ahead & sign me up as an EPS.
> 
> I've been watching this thread for a while, and figured it's time I jump in.


Will do my friend! Thanks :tu


----------



## blueeyedbum

PM sent to Vrbas.


----------



## nate560

Dave could you sign me up as a eps. Thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and madurolover
MarkC and jrpvr6
RJPuffs and Z.Kramer
rebas21 and Earley

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Vrbas
7. commonsenseman
8. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. blueeyedbum
7.
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## Pugsley

Sign me up as an nps please.


----------



## Mitch

I wouldn't mind doing some trading either way. I can send some tobacco to a NPS, or I can trade with a experienced pipe smoker. You can check out my cellar at Mitch, in the cellar.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Pugsley said:


> Sign me up as an nps please.


You can go ahead and get your trade started with Jeff (commonsenseman).



Mitch said:


> I wouldn't mind doing some trading either way. I can send some tobacco to a NPS, or I can trade with a experienced pipe smoker. You can check out my cellar at Mitch, in the cellar.


Actually you'll have to go in this as a New Pipe Smoker, since you just started this month (that's what I read in one of your posts) and those are the rules. You can go ahead and start by contacting nate560.


----------



## Mitch

Blaylock said:


> You can go ahead and get your trade started with Jeff (commonsenseman).
> 
> Actually you'll have to go in this as a New Pipe Smoker, since you just started this month (that's what I read in one of your posts) and those are the rules. You can go ahead and start by contacting nate560.


No problem, I will contact him.


----------



## Pugsley

PM sent to Jeff. (Commonsenseman)


----------



## iairj84

Got my sampler! Thanks Blaylock for stepping up! I am really excited to try the new stuff!


----------



## Habanolover

Received my end from RJpuffs today. Thanks for the great samplers Ron! I am excited to try them.

This one is done Dave.


----------



## Hawnted

I will join as a NPS.


----------



## RJpuffs

I'm going away in mid-Nov for a couple of weeks - I can squeeze in one more noobie now, if you can add me to the EPS list now 'afore our current trade with Z.Kramer concludes (which should be done by Wed). :first:


----------



## Hawnted

Do I go ahead and assume I am in trade with *nate560 *and contact him? He was the next on the list but was not sure if I am supposed to wait for the admin.


----------



## RJpuffs

Hawnted said:


> Do I go ahead and assume I am in trade with *nate560 *and contact him? He was the next on the list but was not sure if I am supposed to wait for the admin.


Wait for B'lock to post the update. Along with the dots ... ... ... opcorn:


----------



## blueeyedbum

Trade Initiated with Vrbas. Package sent.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and madurolover

*Currently Trading:* 

MarkC and jrpvr6
RJPuffs and Z.Kramer
rebas21 and Earley
Vrbas and blueeyedbum

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. commonsenseman
8. nate560
9. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. Pugsley
8. Mitch
9. Hawnted

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## MarkC

Package arrived from jrovr6; waiting on a pm with an up to date address for him.


----------



## Pugsley

Package enroute to Commonsenseman.


----------



## Mitch

package is on its way to Nate :typing:


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> Hawnted wishlist sent, trade in progress.


----------



## Hawnted

RJpuffs said:


> RJPuffs <-> Hawnted wishlist sent, trade in progress.


Wishlist ordered and sent directly to RJPuffs. I will send him tracking info when received.


----------



## Vrbas

Trade complete on blueeyedbum's end. Excellent BOTL, even sent me a handful of tasty sticks :music:

THANK YOU

Your package will be sent out soon :smoke:


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> Package enroute to Commonsenseman.


Should be arriving tomorrow, return volley will be sent Saturday!


----------



## rehbas21

Recieved Earley's 100g tin of Backwoods Flake and put your sample in the mail a few hours ago, you should recieve this by Tuesday or so :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> Package enroute to Commonsenseman.


Recieved! Return fire going out tomorrow!


----------



## nate560

The package from Mitch is on the way from 4 Noggins and his is on the way


----------



## Jaxon67

I would like to join the NPS please. Thank you.


----------



## Mitch

A vary generous package received from Steve(Nate). I believe he did receive package from me also. Our trade is done. Thanks much Steve.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and Mitch

*Currently Trading:* 

MarkC and jrpvr6
RJPuffs and Z.Kramer
rebas21 and Earley
Vrbas and blueeyedbum
commonsenseman and Pugsley
RJPuffs and Hawnted

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Jaxon67

.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Finally made it home from my long weekend, and a package was waiting for me. My trade with RJPuffs is complete. Can't wait to get puffin.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading:*
> RJPuffs and Z.Kramer
> RJPuffs and Hawnted


Z.Kramer just got his bundle of joy, completed!

Hawnted's box just went out with the same mailman who brought in his end, completed as soon as he gets it!

I'll rejoin after my return at the end of the month, got pipes and baccy to pack for the trip now (maybe some clothes, too)! :yo:


----------



## Earley

Got rehbas21's package today! He hooked me up with a great variety!!


----------



## Pugsley

Received a package from Jeff, (Commonsenseman), today. A VERY generous assortment of flakes, kakes and all mannner of tasty looking tobacco, all of which is new to me. Thanks Jeff. This trade is now complete. :happy:


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> Received a package from Jeff, (Commonsenseman), today. A VERY generous assortment of flakes, kakes and all mannner of tasty looking tobacco, all of which is new to me. Thanks Jeff. This trade is now complete. :happy:


Enjoy! Keep me posted on what you think!


----------



## jarrod

I would love to be on the nps list.. I own a few pipes but have yet to ever smoke them. I have access to all cigars but no pipe tobacco..


----------



## MarkC

jrpvr6's package is ***FINALLY*** on it's way.


----------



## commonsenseman

With Ron on vacation we may have a little gap.
Go ahead & sign me up again Dave.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Received a nice package of samples in the mail today. Couldn't read the postmark and there was no return address. I assume from Vrbas, so unless informed otherwise this one is done.


----------



## uncle dave

Would be glad to sign on as an EPS.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## David M

Ready to make a new pipe smoker very happy.
Please sign me up as an EPS.
Thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Z.Kramer
rebas21 and Earley
commonsenseman and Pugsley
Vrbas and blueeyedbum

*Currently Trading:* 

MarkC and jrpvr6
RJPuffs and Hawnted

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. commonsenseman
2. uncle dave
3. David M

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Jaxon67
2. jarrod

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## Vrbas

You're welcome to sign me up for EPS again.


----------



## Hawnted

Got my package from RJPuffs today. All I can say is WOW he hooked me up. Stand up guy.

Our trade is complete.


----------



## jrpvr6

I got my sampler from MarkC today. He hooked me up with an awesome sampler! Well done. Our trade is now complete.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jaxon67 & I are now trading.


----------



## flawless51

New pipe smoker here, looking for an EPS to trade with :smile:


----------



## Jaxon67

Package sent to Commonsenseman.


----------



## David M

flawless51 said:


> New pipe smoker here, looking for an EPS to trade with :smile:


I think we can start up Flawless.
PM'ing you now.


----------



## flawless51

Deal in progress, just sent my end of it 



David M said:


> I think we can start up Flawless.
> PM'ing you now.


----------



## uncle dave

Jarrod and I are in the midst of a trade.


----------



## Z.Kramer

The newbie trade running itself. What a beautiful thing!


----------



## commonsenseman

Jaxon67 said:


> Package sent to Commonsenseman.


PACKAGE received, return fire tomorrow!


----------



## David M

Z.Kramer said:


> The newbie trade running itself. What a beautiful thing!


Side effect of the high 'Genius Factor' in pipe smokers.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Hawnted
MarkC and jrpvr6

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and Jaxon67
David M and flawless51
uncle dave and jarrod

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. Vrbas

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Z.Kramer said:


> The newbie trade running itself. What a beautiful thing!


Yea...but if someone "screws up", heads will roll !!! :rofl:



David M said:


> Side effect of the high 'Genius Factor' in pipe smokers.


:tpd: Agreed!


----------



## commonsenseman

jaxon67 said:


> package sent to commonsenseman.


03091140000048573827


----------



## nate560

Can you add me as a EPS thanks.


----------



## Jaxon67

commonsenseman said:


> 03091140000048573827


Package received from Commonsenseman. What a package it is! I was very fortunate to have been chosen to trade with him.

Thank you brother Jeff!


----------



## David M

Jaxon67 said:


> Package received from Commonsenseman. What a package it is! I was very fortunate to have been chosen to trade with him.
> 
> Thank you brother Jeff!


Lets see what ya got.
We need to be inspired out here!!!


----------



## Stench

Looking to try the "pipe" side. Sign me up as NPS?


----------



## zitro_joe

Can I get on the NPS list , please.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey Dave, you can sign me up as an NPS again......think I might line up with Joe......Muhahahaha :heh:


----------



## David M

Stench said:


> Looking to try the "pipe" side. Sign me up as NPS?


You aint looking for trouble.
Your gonna get some unexpected surprises & enlightenment stinky.


----------



## zitro_joe

commonsenseman said:


> Hey Dave, you can sign me up as an NPS again......think I might line up with Joe......Muhahahaha :heh:


ummm:bolt:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

commonsenseman and Jaxon67

*Currently Trading:* 

David M and flawless51
uncle dave and jarrod

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. Vrbas 
5. nate560
6. commonsenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. Stench
5. zitro_joe

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Stench

David M said:


> You aint looking for trouble.
> Your gonna get some unexpected surprises & enlightenment stinky.


Here's hoping my wife will think it's a little less stinky too! LOL!

Vrbas and I are getting started on trade if OK?:thumb:


----------



## jarrod

My order has been shipped to uncle Dave and should arrive tuesday


----------



## David M

Received my end from flawless - Thank you!

My end to him has been sent out.
Its going to Canada, so fingers crossed the package has no issues.
Should be 5-7 days until your eyes light up Phil.


----------



## zitro_joe

Nate560 and I have arranged a trade. It will happen when I return from this TDY on Saturday.


----------



## uncle dave

Here are a few sampler blends that will be headed to Jarrod shortly. Everything from straight Virginias to Vapers to Burleys to English and Orientals. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## cherrymax

Wow, Jarrod, what a motherload!!:thumb:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Hey guys. Looks like fun. Would you please add me as a NPS?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading:* 

David M and flawless51
uncle dave and jarrod
Vrbas and Stench
nate560 and zitro_joe

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. commonsenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. Diodon nepheligina

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## uncle dave

Trade received from Jarrod, thank you sir!
Your samplers will head out in the AM`s post priority mail.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jarrod

thanks again dave! hope you enjoy your package


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Commonsenseman and I have commenced our trade. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Commonsenseman and I have commenced our trade. Thanks Jeff!


Excellent! :madgrin:


----------



## shunoshi

Alright, I'm ready to dive head first into this pipe smoking gig. Sign me up as a NPS please! ipe:


----------



## Vrbas

My end received from Stench, his is on the way.


----------



## jarrod

received daves package today.. what a selection! i am smoking my first bowl of Macbaren Burley London and am truly enjoying it!


----------



## zitro_joe

Tobacco purchased and sent, I am pretty stoked about this.


----------



## Stench

Vrbas said:


> My end received from Stench, his is on the way.


Got my end from Vrbas, thank you very much sir! Perhaps Santa will have extra in your stocking this year! :rockon:


----------



## RJpuffs

I'm back! Put me on the EPS list, good way to shake off this jet-lag :faint:


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> I'm back! Put me on the EPS list, good way to shake off this jet-lag :faint:


Welcome back Ron! How was your vacation?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

shunoshi said:


> Alright, I'm ready to dive head first into this pipe smoking gig. Sign me up as a NPS please! ipe:





RJpuffs said:


> I'm back! Put me on the EPS list, good way to shake off this jet-lag :faint:


There you go Ryan.

Welcome back Ron!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Welcome back Ron! How was your vacation?


Largely smoke-less but suitably liquor-filled, durn duty free don't carry pipe baccy so had to settle for a few gallons of single-malt-scotch (each way). Didn't cure jet lag but, what the heck!

shunoshi - go ahead and PM me.


----------



## shunoshi

You've been PMed, Ron. Thanks much! :bounce:


----------



## RJpuffs

shunoshi said:


> You've been PMed, Ron. Thanks much! :bounce:


Wishlist sent!


----------



## nate560

My end from Joe came the other day and sent his out yesterday. You can add me to the EPS list again thanks.


----------



## uncle dave

If you need an extra EPS, I would be happy to help out a NPS again.


----------



## shunoshi

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!


Wishlist fulfilled! I'll PM you a tracking number once the order processes.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Doesn't look like you need me right now, but I would like to be signed up as an EPS next time some newbs show up.


----------



## flawless51

Received package from David M. Amazing!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

David M and flawless51

*Currently Trading:* 

uncle dave and jarrod
Vrbas and Stench
nate560 and zitro_joe
commonsenseman and Diodon nepheligina
RJPuffs and shunoshi

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. nate560
8. uncle dave
9. Z.Kramer

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7.
8.
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

shunoshi said:


> Wishlist fulfilled! I'll PM you a tracking number once the order processes.


Got his end, that was fast! :car:

Sent his sampler, put me back on the EPS list.


----------



## shunoshi

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, that was fast! :car:
> 
> Sent his sampler, put me back on the EPS list.


Haha, that was fast...and on Thanksgiving weekend, no less. Go 4noggins.com!


----------



## zitro_joe

I have received my end from nate560. Thank you sir for the vast sampler


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Waiting, like many others, on 4noggins to fill a Sam Gawith order for the trade with Commonsenseman.:cp


----------



## shunoshi

Received my package from RJpuffs today at work! Looks great, thanks for the awesome selection!!


----------



## Vrbas

me and stench are complete.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Waiting, like many others, on 4noggins to fill a Sam Gawith order for the trade with Commonsenseman.:cp


Received!

Your "stuff" will go out Monday!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and zitro_joe
RJPuffs and shunoshi
Vrbas and Stench
uncle dave and jarrod

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and Diodon nepheligina

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. nate560
8. uncle dave
9. Z.Kramer
10. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7.
8.
9.
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## David M

flawless51 said:


> Received package from David M. Amazing!!!


Hey Phil,

Hope you are doing well.

Been a while since you touched base.
How did you like the 26 blends I sent ya?
Did those 3 pipes work out? I was hoping it would make your sampling easier.
Curious minds want to know.
What did you think of the Top Secret blend?
Fill us in!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Count me in as a NPS fellas.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Count me in as a NPS fellas.


*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. Wiseguy1982

================

Go ahead and contact Steve to get your trade going. :tu


----------



## eNthusiast

can i play in this one as well?

i just bought another pipe as well, so i have 2 pipes now, woot!

i don't have any pipe tobacco, and don't really have any tobacco shops near me; but i do have plenty of cigars, so maybe we can do a pipe/cigar trade?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

eNthusiast said:


> can i play in this one as well?
> 
> i don't have any pipe tobacco, and don't really have any tobacco shops near me; but i do have plenty of cigars, so maybe we can do a pipe/cigar trade?


No, sorry this is strickly a pipe tobacco trade thread. It's not for trading pipe tobacco for cigars.

You could; however, post up a WTT thread to see if someone will bite.


----------



## RJpuffs

eNthusiast said:


> can i play in this one as well?
> 
> i just bought another pipe as well, so i have 2 pipes now, woot!
> 
> i don't have any pipe tobacco, and don't really have any tobacco shops near me; but i do have plenty of cigars, so maybe we can do a pipe/cigar trade?


FYI most noobs order it online and have it shipped directly to the EeePS's.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Where are the Newbs at?!


layball:


----------



## eNthusiast

RJpuffs said:


> FYI most noobs order it online and have it shipped directly to the EeePS's.


ok, that i can do. but i'm totally ignorant on the subject so someone should direct me first to a retailer with the cheapest price and to what specific brand/blend they would like.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

eNthusiast said:


> ok, that i can do. but i'm totally ignorant on the subject so someone should direct me first to a retailer with the cheapest price and to what specific brand/blend they would like.


I'm sure that your EPS can steer you in the right direction when it comes to who to purchase from and specific brands/blends that he's interested in.

Let me know when you want to get in on this; and I'll put your name on the NPS list.


----------



## eNthusiast

yeah, i'm down.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Received!
> 
> Your "stuff" will go out Monday!


Package from Commonsenseman received! Our trade is complete.

Great selection of blends, Jeff. Can't wait to try them all. And a handful of tasty cigars, to boot! You must be related to the fat guy in the red suit. All that was lacking from your package was the fancy wrapping paper and a big bow. Can't thank you enough. :tu

Really looking forward to the Stonehaven and FVF!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

commonsenseman and Diodon nepheligina

*Currently Trading:* 

uncle dave and eNthusiast

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. .....
9. Z.Kramer
10. RJpuffs
1. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8. .....
9.
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Dave, I started smoking a pipe a few days ago, and am liking the blends I have so far, but I'd like to broaden my palate as I really have no clue what's out there to try! Can you please add me to the list? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Dave, I started smoking a pipe a few days ago, and am liking the blends I have so far, but I'd like to broaden my palate as I really have no clue what's out there to try! Can you please add me to the list?
> 
> Thanks!


John, send Zach (Z.Kramer) a pm to get your trade started.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

PM sent, thanks Dave!


----------



## Vrbas

i'll take on NPS again, thank you.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Received my stuff from John. His is going out tomorrow.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I just want to take this opportunity to thank all the Experienced Pipe Smokers who participated in this thread over the past two and a half years. You've certainly made this a success; and have started many "newbs" off on a long, enjoyable journey "down the pipe road".

It is certainly appreciated.

*Merry Christmas* gentlemen!!!

Dave


----------



## uncle dave

Package received from eNthusiast this evening, thank you!

Your samplers are all ready to ship. Awaiting your reply PM with your addy.

Merry Christmas all! 

A nod to Blaylock as well for keeping this alive and so well organized. 

Cheers!


----------



## DSturg369

Now I KNOW that many of you got new and first-time pipes for Christmas. This is the PERFECT time to jump in here and get a varity of tobaccos to sample. 



Come on........





You know you want to.


----------



## Trev

Is this open to Canadian BOTL's? If so then I'd be interested for sure, as a NPS. I've acutally been quite anxious to give this a try.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Trev said:


> Is this open to Canadian BOTL's? If so then I'd be interested for sure, as a NPS. I've acutally been quite anxious to give this a try.


I'll leave this up to an EPS, if they want to contact you for a trade.


----------



## RJpuffs

Trev said:


> Is this open to Canadian BOTL's? If so then I'd be interested for sure, as a NPS. I've acutally been quite anxious to give this a try.





Blaylock said:


> I'll leave this up to an EPS, if they want to contact you for a trade.


PM sent.


----------



## Trev

Thanks Ron, looking forward to this.


----------



## RJpuffs

Trev said:


> Thanks Ron, looking forward to this.


Wishlist sent, we be's in trade.


----------



## eNthusiast

woot! finally got some pics, received before christmas i believe.










full size pic (of the first thumb):
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8679/dsc00372j.jpg

thanks again Dave! happy new year all!

ps. a note on the lighter: it's a combo torch + soft flame; when you depress the button, it's a torch, let go and it turns into a soft flame; very cool.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

eNthusiast said:


> woot! finally got some pics, received before christmas i believe.


Nice selection there! I'm liking the looks of the VaPer and burley flake. Let us know how they all smoke.


----------



## eNthusiast

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I'm liking the looks of the VaPer...


do you mean the st. james flake?

i'll definitely post some reviews when i get a little more experience, so far i've only managed to turn my tongue into sandpaper, i'm liking it so far though.


----------



## uncle dave

eNthusiast said:


> thanks again Dave! happy new year all!


My pleasure Steve, glad you like your samples. Thank you for the great trade, and going the extra mile. Much appreciated my friend.

Tongue bites gonna happen. Part of the learning curve I guess. Remember to dry your baccy and take it nice and slow.

Enjoy, and happy new year to all,
Dave


----------



## zeavran1

Please add me as a new pipe smoker.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

uncle dave and eNthusiast

*Currently Trading:* 

Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro
RJPuffs and Trex

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. nate560
2. Vrbas

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. zeavran1

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## zeavran1

Steve (nate560) and I are currently working out the details of our trade.


----------



## RJpuffs

Given the "northernly" destination of my trade partner, it might take a while to conclude - putta me back on the EPS list while we ship packages back and forth ray:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

eNthusiast said:


> do you mean the st. james flake?
> 
> i'll definitely post some reviews when i get a little more experience, so far i've only managed to turn my tongue into sandpaper, i'm liking it so far though.


Back off on your draw a bit, your tongue will cool down as your 'baccy does.

I meant the McClelland 2015 Virginia/Perique flake...tasty looking stuff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

uncle dave and eNthusiast

*Currently Trading:* 

Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro
RJPuffs and Trex
nate560 and zeavran1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. .....
2. Vrbas
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. .....
2.
3.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Good gravy. Nothing could have prepared me for the devastation that Zach has wrought upon my house. This was a trade that felt like a bomb. 

Imagine the smallest Priority box that the USPS provides. Image it actually bulging out from the sides. I'm being dead serious here. It was _bulging_.

Now check out the plethora of pipe paraphernalia that poured forth once the package was pierced:










Zach, I cannot thank you enough. Your generousity overwhelms me and, for a good half hour after, every time I'd see it, I'd just stare, speechless.

I spent last night cleaning the pipes (a Dr. Grabow and a Montrealer), so they'll be ready to go by this evening! I've even learned some things already; the Mont had a complete blockage that I had to get very creative with (not having any compressed air in the house). I can't tell you how happy I am for the experience! I'm finding that I am developing a passion for it, and I'm only a hair's breadth away from diving right into learning complete restoration.

Thanks again, Zach!



Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro


Dave, please move us to Completed Trades; this one is done. Thanks!


----------



## Z.Kramer

John, you are very welcome, it was my pleasure. Let me know if you have any questions about any of the blends.

By the way, I thought about restoring those pipes for you before I sent em out, but decided against it considering it would just delay the trade longer. I am glad you found the cleaning to be a learning experience. I have not smoked those myself, they were ebay finds I had not gotten to set up yet, so I hope they work out for you while you flesh out your rotation.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Z.Kramer said:


> John, you are very welcome, it was my pleasure. Let me know if you have any questions about any of the blends.
> 
> By the way, I thought about restoring those pipes for you before I sent em out, but decided against it considering it would just delay the trade longer. I am glad you found the cleaning to be a learning experience. I have not smoked those myself, they were ebay finds I had not gotten to set up yet, so I hope they work out for you while you flesh out your rotation.


Part of the fun is looking up the blends, but I'd love to know what your favorites are.

Last night I used the Grabow for a bowl of the 536 and it was pretty tasty. This morning, the Mont is getting filled with the Dunhill Early Morning Pipe, and I think that's going to be really great as the pipe has a nice sweet smell to it, like it was used exclusively for VAs. I'm hoping it will bring the VAs in the Dunhill to the front a bit.

I'm glad you didn't restore them, but I can't believe you bought and just gave them away! Again...many, many thanks, Zach.

I can't wait to do the same to some poor, unsuspecting Newbie down the road.


----------



## Joeluka

Please add me to the NPS list. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## uncle dave

Nice bomb Zach! Way to hook up a NPS.

Dave, you can add me to the EPS list again, I think I can help out another newbie.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Joeluka said:


> Please add me to the NPS list. Thanks.
> 
> Joe


Go ahead and get your trade going with Vrbas, Joe.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dave, you can put me on the EPS list as well.


----------



## Jack Straw

I'd like to sign up for the EPS list!


----------



## Trev

Yayyyy! I got my sampler in the mail today! Thanks a lot Ron, I can't wait to try these. I'm so curious about the different varieties, and they all smell amazing! 
Thanks again.



Trev.


----------



## msilbernagel

Please add me to the newbie list... my first pipe arrived yesterday.

; ' )

Mark


----------



## David M

Another EPS for that list please.

Thank ya!


----------



## nate560

My end from zevran1 came thanks very much your is on the way enjoy.


----------



## zeavran1

:bounce:nate560 came up big time for me. Thanks Steve. I've got a feeling I'm really going to enjoy this. I'm lighting some of that Harvest Moon Version 1. I know it'll take time to get used to smoking a pipe but I'm sure I'll manage. :banana:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro
nate560 and zeavran1
RJPuffs and Trev

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Vrbas
2. RJPuffs
3. commonsenseman
4. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. joeluka
2. msilbernagel

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Important Announcement:*

Due to rule changes in the WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff Forum, the *NST for Pipes *is now in the General Pipe Forum.

Link to new rule:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/67282-rules.html


----------



## Tom Gooding

Browsing through the amazing trades in this thread makes me wish I lived in the US.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 2. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 2. msilbernagel
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


Psst msilbernagel, hit that PM button thingie.


----------



## hillikus

As a completely new pipe smoker I think this is an absolutely awesome idea! 

Put me down as a New Pipe Smoker if you would please. 

Things like these make this community the best out there. I'm sure stuff like this keeps the experienced guys enthusiastic about this hobby also. Can't wait until I can sign up as an EPS. Thanks guys.

-Hans


Edited to add: I guess this might be difficult since I just registered and don't have PM abilities yet so if you would like hold off on adding me. Or I can use email if that is authorized. Anyways I'll work on the 10 posts and not much I can do about the 5 days other than wait. email addy is my user name at gmail.com


----------



## Blaylock-cl

hillikus said:


> Edited to add: I guess this might be difficult since I just registered and don't have PM abilities yet so if you would like hold off on adding me. Or I can use email if that is authorized. Anyways I'll work on the 10 posts and not much I can do about the 5 days other than wait. email addy is my user name at gmail.com


Hello Hans,

I'd prefer you wait until you have the ability to pm. Just makes it easier to manage this.

When you do, let us know, and we'll get your trade underway.

BTW...Welcome to Puff!


----------



## hillikus

Roger that. I'll work on it and advise when the mission has been accomplished.

-Hans


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> Psst msilbernagel, hit that PM button thingie.


Hey Dave, apparently my noobie lacks PM capabilities too? Not a chirp yet.


----------



## msilbernagel

Hmmm.. the information I have says there are no PMs waiting for me?!

What do I need to do?

Thanks - Mark
-



RJpuffs said:


> Hey Dave, apparently my noobie lacks PM capabilities too? Not a chirp yet.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

msilbernagel said:


> Hmmm.. the information I have says there are no PMs waiting for me?!
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> Thanks - Mark
> -


Hi Mark,

All you need to do is make one more post (you need 10), and you should have access to pms. It might take a day to reset.


----------



## msilbernagel

Ok - well, I've got 'em now! We'll see how long it takes to open the floodgates.

Thanks



Blaylock said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> All you need to do is make one more post (you need 10), and you should have access to pms. It might take a day to reset.


----------



## RJpuffs

msilbernagel said:


> Ok - well, I've got 'em now! We'll see how long it takes to open the floodgates.
> 
> Thanks


Access granted - wishlist sent :wink:


----------



## Arctic Fire

If this is still going on can i pls be added to the NPS side?


----------



## commonsenseman

I could be wrong, but I believe I'm your EPS Joel. (Correct me if I'm wrong Dave)


----------



## hillikus

HAHA Victory!!! Please add me to the NPS list since I now officially have PM rights. Thanks again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro
nate560 and zeavran1
RJPuffs and Trev

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and msilbernagel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Vrbas
2. commonsenseman
3. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. joeluka
2. Arctic Fire
3. Hillikus

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Arctic Fire

Package is on its way to commonsenseman. :car:


----------



## Brinson

Could I be added to the new pipe smokers list?


----------



## Jack Straw

Hillikus and I are underway.


----------



## David M

Davey Dave,

I think ya missed me on the EPS list a tad back.

Please sign me up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

David M said:


> Davey Dave,
> 
> I think ya missed me on the EPS list a tad back.
> 
> Please sign me up.


Sorry David! I've got a member "waiting in the wings".

Hold on... :bolt:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Z.Kramer and Nurse_Maduro
nate560 and zeavran1
RJPuffs and Trev

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and msilbernagel
commonsenseman and Arctic Fire
Jack Straw and Hillikus
*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Vrbas **What's the status on this?*
2. .....
3. .....
4. David M

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. joeluka **?*
2. .....
3. .....
4. Brinson

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading:*
> RJPuffs and msilbernagel
> 
> 2. .....
> 3. .....
> 
> 2. .....


Got msilbernagel's end - holding his end till Thu per our conversation.

Ready for the next noobie, putta me back ona da EPS list :cheer2:

The dots! They're back!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Ready for the next noobie, putta me back ona da EPS list :cheer2:
> 
> *The dots! They're back!*


From this point on, you'll be referenced as *RJ.....*

No more full name for you, Ron, just *RJ.....* :mad2:

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Joeluka

We are done. I want to thank Vrbas for the incredible selection he sent me and Puff.com for being here to make this possible. As soon as I can take a picture I will.


----------



## David M

Newbie smoker Brinson has contacted me and we have begun trading.
We will keep y'all updated.

Thanks


----------



## Brinson

Recieved his request and placed the order. Should be fun.


----------



## Rookee

OK i'm ready to be added to the NPS side please.


----------



## Jack Straw

Already received front end from Hans/Hillikus. Sampler outbound in the a.m.


----------



## commonsenseman

Arctic Fire said:


> Package is on its way to commonsenseman. :car:


Received!

Your end goes out tomorrow!


----------



## Arctic Fire

w00t thanks Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

Arctic Fire said:


> w00t thanks Jeff!


On its way! 0309 1140 0000 4857 6613


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Vrbas and joeluka

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and msilbernagel
commonsenseman and Arctic Fire
Jack Straw and Hillikus
David M and Brinson

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5. Rookie

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> commonsenseman and Arctic Fire


Since my end went out today, you can sign me up as an EPS again Dave!


----------



## Rookee

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> Vrbas and joeluka
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> RJPuffs and msilbernagel
> commonsenseman and Arctic Fire
> Jack Straw and Hillikus
> David M and Brinson
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 5. RJPuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 5. Rookie
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


 Does this mean i can now contact the EPS? Or am i supposed to make it to number 1 first?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Rookee said:


> Does this mean i can now contact the EPS? Or am i supposed to make it to number 1 first?


Jeff, Go ahead and pm RPuffs to get your trade started.

The number just correlates to the person you're matched up with.

I use to keep the previous numbers listed (1...,2...,3...,4...) after trades started, but someone (I won't mention any names :boink keeps "heckling" me about it! :hmm:


----------



## Rookee

PM sent to RJpuffs to begin my first trade. This is gonna be exciting, can't wait.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> I use to keep the previous numbers listed (1...,2...,3...,4...) after trades started, but someone (I won't mention any names :boink keeps "heckling" me about it! :hmm:


............................................................................................:third:..................................................................................................................................

Wishlist sent to Rookee :wink:


----------



## Rookee

RJpuffs said:


> ............................................................................................:third:..................................................................................................................................
> 
> Wishlist sent to Rookee :wink:


Order placed for RJpuffs wishlist request. 
As soon as they ship i will give you the DC number.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Package received. Trade completed. Thank you very much Jeff (commonsenseman).


----------



## hillikus

Received my sampler today from Jack Straw and I can't express how impressed I am. I'd write more good things about Andrew but I've got some smoking to do. Thanks a ton. 

Consider this trade completed flawlessly.

-Hans


----------



## Arctic Fire

Big thanks once again to Jeff! I felt like a kid opening presents on christmas morning.

Just one question Jeff. Which Balkan Supreme is that? check tobaccoreviews and noticed that there are three different blends with that name.


From top left:
Mac Baren Dark Twist, Balkan Supreme
Red Raparee, Irish Oak, Bracken Flake
Best Brown Flake, Plumcake, Stonehaven
Mac Baren VA #1, Chocolate Flake, Sunza Bitches


----------



## Tom Gooding

Arctic Fire said:


> Big thanks once again to Jeff!
> 
> Just one question Jeff. Which Balkan Supreme is that? check tobaccoreviews and noticed that there are three different blends with that name.


I am absolutely confident that it's the Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme. (Here's how I know. :wink

P.S. Great trade guys!


----------



## Arctic Fire

Tom Gooding said:


> I am absolutely confident that it's the Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme. (Here's how I know. :wink
> 
> P.S. Great trade guys!


LOL Tom your a genius.


----------



## Jack Straw

hillikus said:


> Received my sampler today from Jack Straw and I can't express how impressed I am. I'd write more good things about Andrew but I've got some smoking to do. Thanks a ton.
> 
> Consider this trade completed flawlessly.
> 
> -Hans


Glad you like it. Enjoy!


----------



## jinkim89

I too would like to get on the newbie list. Thank you very very much


----------



## Rookee

Hey RJpuffs your requested baccy shipped today from 4noggins tracking/dc number is 9101148008600530770019 .


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and Hillikus
commonsenseman and Arctic Fire

*Currently Trading:* 

RJPuffs and msilbernagel
David M and Brinson
RJPuffs and Rookie

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

commonsenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

jinkim89

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## shuckins

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> Jack Straw and Hillikus
> commonsenseman and Arctic Fire
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> RJPuffs and msilbernagel
> David M and Brinson
> RJPuffs and Rookie
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> commonsenseman
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> jinkim89
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


this seems fun and i'd like to join if possible...


----------



## msilbernagel

RJ - the package arrived today - timed perfectly with my travels.

I've got some serious puffing to do!

Thanks again,

Mark
--


RJpuffs said:


> Got msilbernagel's end - holding his end till Thu per our conversation.
> 
> Ready for the next noobie, putta me back ona da EPS list :cheer2:
> 
> The dots! They're back!


----------



## msilbernagel

While I don't think I have enough posts to hang a picture, I can at least post the list!

Included in the sampler from RJ were:

AROMATIC: MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Black Ambrosia
VIRGINIA: GL Pease Montgomery, Rattray Hal 'O The Wynd, Samuel Gawith FVF
VA/PERIQUE: C & D Bayou Morning, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
ORIENTAL/PERIQUE: MacBaren HH Acadian Perique
BURLEY/PERIQUE: Frenchy's Sunza Bitches

:dude: :whoo:

I am set for a bit! As it turns out, I haven't tried a single one of these so it's new experience with all ten.

Thanks RJ,

Mark
==



msilbernagel said:


> RJ - the package arrived today - timed perfectly with my travels.
> 
> I've got some serious puffing to do!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mark
> --


----------



## RJpuffs

msilbernagel said:


> While I don't think I have enough posts to hang a picture, I can at least post the list!
> 
> Included in the sampler from RJ were:
> 
> AROMATIC: MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Black Ambrosia
> VIRGINIA: GL Pease Montgomery, Rattray Hal 'O The Wynd, Samuel Gawith FVF
> VA/PERIQUE: C & D Bayou Morning, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
> ORIENTAL/PERIQUE: MacBaren HH Acadian Perique
> BURLEY/PERIQUE: Frenchy's Sunza Bitches
> 
> :dude: :whoo:
> 
> I am set for a bit! As it turns out, I haven't tried a single one of these so it's new experience with all ten.
> 
> Thanks RJ,
> 
> Mark
> ==


Enjoy! eace:


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> RJPuffs and Rookie


Got Rookie's end - sending his end out right now.

Put me back on da EPS list! :clap2:


----------



## ferks012

I would really like to get on the NPS list if possible thanks!!


----------



## Rookee

RJpuffs said:


> Got Rookie's end - sending his end out right now.


Received RJpuffs' sampler today, thanks brother. I didn't get a chance to open it yet, but i'm sure i'm gonna like it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Looks like we've got some NPSs that want to trade. Excellent!

Dave, please sign me up as a EPS. Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and msilbernagel
RJPuffs and Rookie

*Currently Trading:* 

David M and Brinson

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. commonsenseman
2. RJPuffs
3. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. jinkim89
2. Shuckins
3. ferks012

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting List:


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 2. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 2. Shuckins


Eeek! :scared:

PM me, Shuckins!


----------



## David M

Blaylock said:


> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> David M and Brinson


...received Brinson's end (thank you very much!) and just sent out his end from me.

It's on the way Brinson. You should have it on Monday.

USPS Delivery Conf # - 0309 3220 0000 01902090


----------



## indigosmoke

ferks012 and I are in contact and the trade is in the works.


----------



## Brinson

Holy Shit! Got my package from David M today, and my god there is alot of stuff! 31 different tobacco blends, some pipe cleaners, and a very beautiful Savinelli Punto Uro. I had been admiring Savinelli pipes ever since seeing the new Sherlock Holmes mavie, so this pipe really makes me happy.

Unfortunately, I recieved the package about 15 minutes before I had to rush to class, so I won't be able to try it out until a bit later. Will post more in a couple of hours.

Thanks David!


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. commonsenseman
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. jinkim89
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


Send me a PM whenever you're ready!


----------



## David M

Brinson said:


> Holy Shit! Got my package from David M today, and my god there is alot of stuff! 31 different tobacco blends, some pipe cleaners, and a very beautiful Savinelli Punto Uro. I had been admiring Savinelli pipes ever since seeing the new Sherlock Holmes mavie, so this pipe really makes me happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I recieved the package about 15 minutes before I had to rush to class, so I won't be able to try it out until a bit later. Will post more in a couple of hours.
> 
> Thanks David!


Your very welcome Chase.

Thank you again for sending me those two tins. Those made me just as happy as the samples are making you.

Cant wait to find out which blends will do it for ya.

***

Brinson - David M - TRADE COMPLETE

Please sign me up as an EPS again.

Thanks


----------



## Jessefive

I'd like to sign up as a NPS. 

I've been smoking pipes for 2 years now, but barely scratched the surface in terms of tobaccos I've tried. I'd love to have a chance to sample some new styles and blends before I place my next order (and begin my cellar!)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Jessefive said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS.
> 
> I've been smoking pipes for 2 years now, but barely scratched the surface in terms of tobaccos I've tried. I'd love to have a chance to sample some new styles and blends before I place my next order (and begin my cellar!)


Jesse, Go ahead and send David M a pm to get your trade started.



commonsenseman said:


> Send me a PM whenever you're ready!


David, I got a pm from him, he wants to trade, and he should be contacting you soon. LMK


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> David, I got a pm from him, he wants to trade, and he should be contacting you soon. LMK


Your name is Dave, my name is Jeff. :wink:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

commonsenseman said:


> Your name is Dave, my name is Jeff. :wink:


Oops :frusty:

Sorry Jeff!:embarassed:


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> Oops :frusty:
> 
> Sorry Jeff!:embarassed:


Really? I thought your name was *Dot* ........

Shuckins <-> RJPuffs are in trade :typing:


----------



## ferks012

John's tins are en route via UPS!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> Oops :frusty:
> 
> Sorry Jeff!:embarassed:


No problem Dave, it'd take a lot more than that to offend me! :drinking:

jinkim89 & I are now trading.


----------



## Jessefive

David M's tins are on their way! Trade in effect!


----------



## indigosmoke

Ferks012 tobacco is on the way! I guess this trade is nearing completion.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> Shuckins <-> RJPuffs are in trade


Got his end, sent out my end - put me back on the EPS list!

Hey, wait a minute ...
whats the meaning of this ...
hey! There's a stowaway in the box! Ack! Shuckins!!!


----------



## shuckins

got mine from rj today!
wow!!










what are they? it's wrote on the other side of the baggie. oh,you can't see the other side of the baggie. good thing he sent this:










of course,i'm sure i don't have them in the right order. i was distracted by some hitchikers:










ton's of new stuff!
i'm digging this!!

thank you ron!!

gonna pack my pipe with a new experience...


----------



## indigosmoke

Ferks012 and I have completed our trade. You can sign me back up as an EPS. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

David M and Brinson
RJPuffs and Shuckins
indigosmoke and ferks012

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89
David M and Jessefive

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## sebast

If anyone is willing to trade with a Canadian NPS, put my name on please!


----------



## pdx

ok so how do i get put on the Newbie list?

please please add me.


----------



## RJpuffs

sebast said:


> If anyone is willing to trade with a Canadian NPS, put my name on please!


I've done a couple of noobie trades with Northern brothers so I can handle ya - wait for the Blaylock "." update then PM me. :rapture:


----------



## pdx

Any EPS looking to trade a NPS for something from Rich's here in Portland?


----------



## RJpuffs

pdx said:


> Any EPS looking to trade a NPS for something from Rich's here in Portland?


Hiya, you'll get matched up with the next available EPS, post if you want in - then wait for Blaylock to post an update so you know who to PM to start the noobie trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

David M and Brinson
RJPuffs and Shuckins
indigosmoke and ferks012

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89
David M and Jessefive

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJPuffs
2. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. sebast
2. pdx

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Pugsley

Sign me up as an EPS please. I'll await the next victim teetering at the edge of the slope. :mischief:


----------



## sebast

RJPuffs i pm you!!!


----------



## David M

Received JesseFive's end - THANK YOU SIR!

Gonna pack up your goods and ship 'em out tomorrow.


----------



## RJpuffs

sebast said:


> RJPuffs i pm you!!!


Wishlist sent! :banana:


----------



## sebast

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent! :banana:


Order is pass pm send with details:rockon:


----------



## Colton1106

Sign me up as an NPS.. I'll go with Mr. Pugsley..


----------



## David M

Jesse - Your package is on its way.


----------



## indigosmoke

Pdx and I are in contact and the trade is in the works!


----------



## commonsenseman

> Currently Trading:
> 
> commonsenseman and jinkim89


Received my part on Friday, your part goes out tomorrow! :heh:

eep:


----------



## RJpuffs

Got sebast's end, send out his end. Its got a long way to sail - put me back on the EPS list!


----------



## sebast

Thank RJ!!


----------



## Jessefive

I forgot that I was supposed to post when I got my end, sorry! I got distracted by the 27 some odd samples that David M sent!!! Thanks for a generous and vast sampling of the wide world of pipe tobacco! I'm eagerly working my way through now, and I'm looking forward to finding some gems to order up to start my cellar!!!


----------



## xl4life

I would like to be added to the list as a "nps"


----------



## commonsenseman

Here ya go Jin:

LC457414306US


----------



## sebast

I got my part from RJ and only one word: WOW, almost 8oz of different stuff to try.... Thank you RJPUFF!!


----------



## Pugsley

Do we wait for Dave to update the list or do we do we initiate trades on our own?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

David M and Jessefive
RJpuffs and sebast

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89
indigosmoke and pdx

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Pugsley
2. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Colton1106
2. xl4life

Go ahead and send your pms guys.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Pugsley

Didn't mean to be a pest Dave, was just wondering. :biggrin1:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Pugsley said:


> Didn't mean to be a pest Dave, was just wondering. :biggrin1:


No problem Warren. Usually, it's Ron who has to remind me oke: to move it along. :mrgreen:


----------



## RJpuffs

sebast said:


> I got my part from RJ and only one word: WOW, almost 8oz of different stuff to try.... Thank you RJPUFF!!


Great! Glad it survived the trek to the North, enjoy! :mischief:


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 2. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 2. xl4life


Wishlist sent!



Blaylock said:


> No problem Warren. Usually, it's Ron who has to remind me oke: to move it along. :mrgreen:


With some dots ....... to annoy him :mischief:


----------



## Colton1106

Ordered pugsley's end.. Should ship out monday..


----------



## xl4life

RJpuffs your goods are on the way.


----------



## commonsenseman

Go ahead & sign me up again Dave.


----------



## RJpuffs

xl4life said:


> RJpuffs your goods are on the way.


Got it, sent out yer end!

Put me back on the EPS list!


----------



## indigosmoke

I received pdx's end today and his end was already sent so I guess we can close this one out. Put me back on the EPS list please. Thanks!


----------



## pdx

*Received Indigosmoke samplings package...can i be put back on the NPS list?*

or am I no longer a NEW Pipe smoker?

Thanks again indigosmoke.....
hope your enjoying the coffee as well.


----------



## indigosmoke

No problem, my pleasure. Enjoy the blends and let us know what you think. The coffee is excellent! Thanks so much.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and pdx

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89
Pugsley and Colton1106
RJpuffs and xl4life

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

commonsenseman
RJpuffs
indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## xl4life

me and rjpuffs have completed our trade.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Id like to be added to the EPS list please. Ive wanted to do this ever since i participated as an NPS back in the day in a trade with dogsplayinpoker.... Now that i have some experience under my belt and more tobacco goodness in my cellar, sign me up!


----------



## Pugsley

Received the shipment from Colton1106 today. He told me he read 2 oz. as 2 tins, so I got a tin each of SG St. James Flake and Mac B HH Mature Virginia, both are tobaccos I've yet to try but look very tasty.
I won't be able to get to the post office until Saturday, (unfortunately their work hours are the same as mine on weekdays), but I'll post the DC# when I do. Oh, and expect a little surprise to make up for the extra tin. :mischief:


----------



## Colton1106

Glad to hear it finally made it.. Im also glad I was able to get two you havent yet tried.. I'll be patiently awaiting my end..


----------



## pdx

Can I still trade again as a newbie? 
I realize that I have traded w/ indigosmoke already, 
but still feel as if I am a true newbie...
can i get put on the NPS list again? 
maybe?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

pdx said:


> Can I still trade again as a newbie?
> I realize that I have traded w/ indigosmoke already,
> but still feel as if I am a true newbie...
> can i get put on the NPS list again?
> maybe?


Alex, I had to limit this trade thread to just one trade for the new pipe smokers.


----------



## Pugsley

Package for Colton1106 is in the mail, I'm told it should arrive Tuesday.

DC# 0307 3330 0000 7793 7598


----------



## nate560

Dave can you add me in as a EPS thanks.


----------



## owaindav

Can you add me as an NPS. I've tried a few but am still looking for "the one."


----------



## Jack Straw

EPS reporting for duty!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and xl4life

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89
Pugsley and Colton1106

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. commonsenseman
2. RJpuffs
3. indigosmoke
4. dillonmcmurphy
5. nate560
6. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. owaindav

*Where are all the Newbies at?* :noidea:

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Uelrindru

I would like to be added to the NPS list whenever it is convient


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Uelrindru said:


> I would like to be added to the NPS list whenever it is convient


Sounds good Dan. I'd just rather you waited until you have the ability to pm, which will be in a few days (5 days membership).


----------



## MarkC

Blaylock said:


> *Where are all the Newbies at?* :noidea:


No kidding! I quit bothering since there weren't enough newbies to go around. We need beaters out there to drive them out of the bushes!


----------



## Pugsley

Pugsley said:


> Package for Colton1106 is in the mail, I'm told it should arrive Tuesday.
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0000 7793 7598


Well Colton, looks like I was misinformed. It now appears it will be delivered on Wednesday. I hope you'll find it was worth the wait.


----------



## Uelrindru

np I'll wait it out.


----------



## Colton1106

Got Pugsley's end in today. Wow he sent a great sampler. 12 different tobaccos of varying cuts and types. The only one I have had is the Anniversary Kake and I enjoy it alot. Also threw in a Savinelli Sitting 624.. This pipe is beautiful. Cant wait to smoke it tonight. Thanks for the great sampler Warren..


----------



## Pugsley

Colton1106 said:


> Got Pugsley's end in today. Wow he sent a great sampler. 12 different tobaccos of varying cuts and types. The only one I have had is the Anniversary Kake and I enjoy it alot. Also threw in a Savinelli Sitting 624.. This pipe is beautiful. Cant wait to smoke it tonight. Thanks for the great sampler Warren..


I'm glad it got there all right and I hope you enjoy the tobaccos. The pipe has never been smoked so bear in mind that you will be breaking it in, there is no cake build up in it.
This trade is done.


----------



## Colton1106

Cool.. That'll be another new experience for me so your breaking me in good with this trade.. Thanks again Warren..


----------



## owaindav

OK, hopefully this will be the final post so that I will be able to send pm's. I thought it was only 10 posts but it turns out it's 15.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

with much regret, i have to remove myself from the EPS list. im taking work out of town and wont have a steady address or all of my baccy for a little while. once again i dearly appoligize.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Pugsley and Colton1106

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jinkim89

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. commonsenseman
2. RJpuffs
3. indigosmoke
4. nate560
5. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. owaindav

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Uelrindru

Ok can I be on the NPS list now please  I'm a pming machine


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Uelrindru said:


> Ok can I be on the NPS list now please  I'm a pming machine


Go ahead and pm Ron/RJPuffs to get your trade started.


----------



## David M

Tsk, tsk, tsk! Where are all the new pipe smokers or interested in pipe smoking people?? Someone needs a :kicknuts:

Put me on the list please Dave. Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs

Uelrindru said:


> Ok can I be on the NPS list now please  I'm a pming machine


Wishlist sent!


----------



## Uelrindru

Should be ordering tonight barring anything odd. Hopefully I don't send it to myself accidently as I thought I was doing this morning.... cutting out coffee was a bad idea.


----------



## Uelrindru

Order's placed, it's up to the cloud now


----------



## Uelrindru

Order's away Tracking Number: 9101 1480 0860 0669 4571 33


----------



## commonsenseman

owaindav said:


> OK, hopefully this will be the final post so that I will be able to send pm's. I thought it was only 10 posts but it turns out it's 15.





Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> commonsenseman and jinkim89
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. commonsenseman
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. owaindav


jinkim89 & I are done with our trade.

I have received tobacco from owaindav & will return fire shortly!


----------



## RJpuffs

Uelrindru said:


> Order's away ...


Got his tins, sent out sampler! Put me back on the EPS list, long as it is.


----------



## Uelrindru

Coming home from work it was like christmas in my mailbox. Got the sampler with a bunch of stuff I really want to try. So far I like the squadron leader, the vanilla cream was ok but not for me. Also thanks for the shank cleaner, I had been trying to find one. Then I went through the rest of my mail and there's my free sample from sterling. Wonderful day to smoke a pipe and enjoy the DAMN nice weather outside.


----------



## Claes

Please add me to the NPS


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Claes, go ahead an pm* indigosmoke* to get your trade started.


----------



## Claes

Wow that was fast! 

PM sent!

This is cool


----------



## owaindav

Trade with commonsenseman is done! WooHoo! I love this guy! I definitely came out on the long end of the trade! He hit about 4 different things I wanted to try! Rope, coin flake, FVF and some 1792. I was almost overwhelmed by the volume. I couldn't decide which to try first!

So I started after lunch with the 1792. Very nice. Very cigar-ish. Packs a nic punch!

I'm now enjoying Luxury Bullseye Flake. Oh what a beautiful experience! I'm going to buy more!

Thanks a bunch Jeff!

New pipe smokers, if you haven't done a trade on this thread, Get In Here and Do It Now! You won't be disappointed!

Oh, forgot to include this:


----------



## Jojah17

Wow, that is just awesome! Almost reached my post count!


----------



## indigosmoke

Trade is in the works between Claes and I...or is it Claes and me...or is it me and Claes?? Well, it's in the works anyway.


----------



## KINGLISH

I would love to sign up as a NPS if I may please!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Claes

indigosmoke said:


> Trade is in the works between Claes and I...or is it Claes and me...or is it me and Claes?? Well, it's in the works anyway.


Hmmm not qute sure but regardless,

I received the tobacco from Indigo today and I am a very happy man!

Thanks bro!!!

:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## indigosmoke

Claes said:


> Hmmm not qute sure but regardless,
> 
> I received the tobacco from Indigo today and I am a very happy man!
> 
> Thanks bro!!!
> 
> :dude::dude::dude:


You are welcome my friend. Enjoy and let us know what you think of the different tobaccos. Thanks again for the tins you sent.

David, I guess we can call this one complete. Please put me back on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

commonsenseman and owaindav
indigosmoke and Claes

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jimkim89
RJpuffs and Uelrindru

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. nate560
4. Jack Straw
5. David M
6. RJpuffs
7. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. KINGLISH
4.
5.
6.
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and Uelrindru


This is done, he got his end but is too busy puffin' away to post here :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLISH

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> commonsenseman and owaindav
> indigosmoke and Claes
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> commonsenseman and jimkim89
> RJpuffs and Uelrindru
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 3. nate560
> 4. Jack Straw
> 5. David M
> 6. RJpuffs
> 7. indigosmoke
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 3. KINGFISH
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


Do mean KINGLISH on NPS?


----------



## MattBrooklyn

just realized i have enough posts to do this now-

please add me to the NPS list


----------



## Uelrindru

Uelrindru said:


> Coming home from work it was like christmas in my mailbox. Got the sampler with a bunch of stuff I really want to try. So far I like the squadron leader, the vanilla cream was ok but not for me. Also thanks for the shank cleaner, I had been trying to find one. Then I went through the rest of my mail and there's my free sample from sterling. Wonderful day to smoke a pipe and enjoy the DAMN nice weather outside.


Silly people I posted I got it


----------



## Steel Talon

New pipe smoker here about 40 day intio this..Would like to be considered for the list
Peace
ST~


----------



## Blaylock-cl

KINGLISH said:


> Do mean KINGLISH on NPS?


Yes...sorry Matt!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Uelrindru

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and jimkim89

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. nate560
4. Jack Straw
5. David M
6. RJpuffs
7. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. KINGLISH
4. MattBrooklyn
5. Steel Talon
6.
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey Dave, Jinkim & I are done trading. He hasn't logged on since 3/13 so I don't think he's gonna post on here anytime soon. I sent him a PM just in case though.


----------



## jinkim89

Hey guys, sorry, very busy with school and work... Especially right now with exams... lol but enough of my boring life, yes we have finished trading.

lol anyway, i'll be more free during May and will be around more then


----------



## commonsenseman

jinkim89 said:


> Hey guys, sorry, very busy with school and work... Especially right now with exams... lol but enough of my boring life, yes we have finished trading.
> 
> lol anyway, i'll be more free during May and will be around more then


Thanks for posting! I hope you do stick around & post more after your exams. I'm pretty lucky right now, I only have one class this semester. Plus when I do study, I usually smoke a pipe ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

Wishlist sent to Matt.


----------



## Steel Talon

PM initiated to David M


----------



## KINGLISH

Trade under way with nate560!


----------



## MrLexus

Id be interested in being added to the newb list. My uncle just gave me one of his Boswells and Im trying to find some decent bacy to try out.


----------



## DSturg369

For those of you lurking and not really sure if this is for you, let me assure you it will be well worth the minimal effort on your part. This is one of the best deals on the internet as these folks pull no punches.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

MrLexus said:


> Id be interested in being added to the newb list. My uncle just gave me one of his Boswells and Im trying to find some decent bacy to try out.


Hey RJpuffs! We've got a "live one" here.

Go ahead and send him a pm, Sean, to get your trade going.

Yo Ron... aka RJ! Where are you brother? oke:


----------



## MrLexus

Blaylock said:


> Hey RJpuffs! We've got a "live one" here.
> 
> Go ahead and send him a pm, Sean, to get your trade going.
> 
> Yo Ron... aka RJ! Where are you brother? oke:


Woo! You pipe guys move quick over here! ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey Dave, you can sign me up again.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> Hey RJpuffs! We've got a "live one" here.
> 
> Go ahead and send him a pm, Sean, to get your trade going.
> 
> Yo Ron... aka RJ! Where are you brother? oke:


What? Huh? Oh! OK I'm awake now, where's that PM MrLex?


----------



## MrLexus

RJpuffs said:


> What? Huh? Oh! OK I'm awake now, where's that PM MrLex?


:caked: Wow.. Shows how awake I was last night. I was waiting for a PM from you. :tease:

PM is headed your way now


----------



## Jojah17

Hey guys! Gonna be a nice couple of weeks down here so I would love to have some new baccy to sample on my front porch. Can I sign up as an NPS?


----------



## MrLexus

RJ has a package coming his way!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

commonsenseman and jimkim89

*Currently Trading:* 

nate560 and KINGLISH
Jack Straw and MattBrooklyn
David M and Steel Talon
RJpuffs and MrLexis

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. indigosmoke
8. commensenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. Jojah17 (go ahead and send indigosmoke a pm to get started)
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## indigosmoke

PM received from Jojah17. Trade is in the works.


----------



## nate560

Kinglish package went out Wednesday.


----------



## RJpuffs

MrLexus said:


> RJ has a package coming his way!


Got his end, sent out my end! Done as soon as the snail delivers mail to him, putta me back on da EPS list. :humble:


----------



## MrLexus

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out my end! Done as soon as the snail delivers mail to him, putta me back on da EPS list. :humble:


Woohoo. Thanks RJ. Cant wait to see whats in my sampler:whoo:ipe:


----------



## Steel Talon

Trade is in motion w/Dave M. ipe:

ST~


----------



## KINGLISH

Got my package from nate560. He is the man!!!!

Thank you Steve!


----------



## David M

Steel Talon said:


> Trade is in motion w/Dave M. ipe:
> 
> ST~


Received my end from Tal.
Thanks buddy!

Sending his out shortly.


----------



## Jack Straw

Received Matt's end, sending his out today!


----------



## indigosmoke

Today must be the day to move this tread along. UPS just delivered Jojah17's end. His end will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and KINGLISH

*Currently Trading:* 

Jack Straw and MattBrooklyn
David M and Steel Talon
RJpuffs and MrLexis
indigosmoke and Jojah17

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. commensenseman
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8.
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## indigosmoke

Jojah17's sampler is on the way...DC sent in PM. I guess you can put me back on the list when you get a chance. Thanks Dave.


----------



## nate560

You can add me to Eps list.


----------



## MattBrooklyn

trade with jack straw went extremely well. thanks!!


----------



## WyoBob

I just started up with pipes after a 35 year lay off. So, I'm not exactly new (man, ain't that the truth) but do have limited experience with different tobaccos. I smoked SWR for around 7 years back "in the day" and have smoked several blends our local shop has on hand, recently, in a search to find a favorite". So, I'd like to sign up as a NPS if that's OK.

WyoBob


----------



## ultramag

WyoBob said:


> I just started up with pipes after a 35 year lay off. So, I'm not exactly new (man, ain't that the truth) but do have limited experience with different tobaccos. I smoked SWR for around 7 years back "in the day" and have smoked several blends our local shop has on hand, recently, in a search to find a favorite". So, I'd like to sign up as a NPS if that's OK.
> 
> WyoBob


Your a new guy for the intent and purpose of this thread Bob. Send commonsenseman a PM and get your trade rolling.


----------



## BigRay023

Uber noob here when it comes to pipes so I would like to sign up because I have no idea in what direction to go for in tobacco.


----------



## WyoBob

commonsenseman and I are doing a trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and MattBrooklyn

*Currently Trading:* 

David M and Steel Talon
RJpuffs and MrLexis
indigosmoke and Jojah17 (this one may be done)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. commensenseman
9. RJpuffs
10. indigosmoke
1. nate560

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8. WyoBob (send a pm to commonsenseman)
9. BigRay023 (send a pm to RJpuffs)

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Jojah17

Sorry, the trade between John and myself was completed earlier this week so you can go ahead and take that off the in progress list. Great trade with a great guy! Thanks to the other forum members for setting up and maintaining this system!


----------



## commonsenseman

WyoBob said:


> commonsenseman and I are doing a trade.


Ditto.



Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> Jack Straw and MattBrooklyn
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> David M and Steel Talon
> RJpuffs and MrLexis
> indigosmoke and Jojah17 (this one may be done)
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 8. *commonsenseman*
> 9. RJpuffs
> 10. indigosmoke
> 1. nate560
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 8. WyoBob (send a pm to commonsenseman)
> 9. BigRay023 (send a pm to RJpuffs)
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


:fish:


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

i would like to take part in the newbie sampler trade, can someone help me with the process? thanks


----------



## Z.Kramer

You can put me on the EPS list please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ExhaustedRooster said:


> i would like to take part in the newbie sampler trade, can someone help me with the process? thanks


John, Just go ahead and pm indigosmoke/John to get your trade started. He'll lead you from there. Enjoy!


----------



## owaindav

Hey Dave,

I've probably got enough different tobaccos that you could add me to the EPS on this list if you need someone. I just don't have the exotic stuff like some of you guys have. Let me know!

David


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

thanks blaylock, i don't guess i have enough post yet or been on the forum long enough to send a pm. when i went to indigosmoke's profile page it told i couldn't send an pm. i will send one when i meet the criteria


----------



## David M

Up, up and away Tal.
Sorry for the delay buddy.
Let us know when you get it.

Delivery Confirmation Number - USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) to track
0309 1140 0000 8051 2730


----------



## indigosmoke

PM received from Exhausted Rooster. Trade is in the works.


----------



## Steel Talon

David M said:


> Up, up and away Tal.
> Sorry for the delay buddy.
> Let us know when you get it.
> 
> Delivery Confirmation Number - USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) to track
> 0309 1140 0000 8051 2730


***Your item was processed through and left our *TUCSON, AZ 85726 facility on May 5, 2010*. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day***

Oh Doggey I'm all a twitter with anticipation:rockon: Wyld Mustangs Rule :rockon:

Tal~


----------



## beefytee

I would like to be added as a new pipe smoker. 

And I'm in NYC right near Nat Sherman, Barclay Rex, and Davidoff if that sweetens the pot at all.

EDIT:: Looks like I have to send nate560 a PM?


----------



## Steel Talon

Sweet Baby Jesus, I pull up to my drive way and find my buddies from the EOD squad dressed out and sweeping my front lawn. Seems that my mail can exploded and the explosion rocked the neighborhood...

Trade completed 

David your a mans man! very generous and giving. Iv'e got a hella amount of bakky to work through and form opins about.. Sorry I'm unable to posr pictures my Nikpn is away at the spa getting rejuvinated.

Peace and good karma
Kohai~


----------



## commonsenseman

Package received from WyoBob, I shall return fire on the morrow!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Jojah17
David M and Steel Talon

*Currently Trading:* 

RJpuffs and MrLexis
commensenseman and WyoBob
indigosmoke and ExhaustedRooster

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9. RJpuffs
1. nate560
2. Z.Kramer

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9. BigRay023 (not sure if this one is underway)
1. beefytee

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## David M

Right on bro. Enjoy! 



Steel Talon said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus, I pull up to my drive way and find my buddies from the EOD squad dressed out and sweeping my front lawn. Seems that my mail can exploded and the explosion rocked the neighborhood...
> 
> Trade completed
> 
> David your a mans man! very generous and giving. Iv'e got a hella amount of bakky to work through and form opins about.. Sorry I'm unable to posr pictures my Nikpn is away at the spa getting rejuvinated.
> 
> Peace and good karma
> Kohai~


----------



## beefytee

PM sent to nate560


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 9. RJpuffs
> 9. BigRay023 (not sure if this one is underway)


Oops, yes it is. The inbound package was misrouted apparently and ended up in New Jersey, took the scenic route and is back somewhere in New York State now. I think it still has to pass the Carolinas before it completes the east coast tour. mg:


----------



## RJpuffs

... and it arrives! Noobie's end is on its way now, I'm ready to go back on the EPS list!


----------



## nate560

Sent Bob my wish list so we are underway.


----------



## beefytee

nate560 said:


> Sent Bob my wish list so we are underway.


order placed and enroute!


----------



## Eirik

I hereby sign up for the newbie exchange program!


----------



## indigosmoke

Exhausted Rooster's end received. His end will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Eirik said:


> I hereby sign up for the newbie exchange program!


Eirik, Go ahead and send Zach/Z.Kramer a pm to get it started. Just be sure to let him know you're not in the "states".


----------



## Eirik

Sorry guys!
I did'nt realize I don't got enough posts to send PM.
How many posts do you nead?

Well there goes 11!!:banana:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Eirik said:


> Sorry guys!
> I did'nt realize I don't got enough posts to send PM.
> How many posts do you nead?
> 
> Well there goes 11!!:banana:


5 days and 10 posts should do it. Try it after May 11th.


----------



## Eirik

That I will do.
You almost scared me, when i posted the 11th and saw it finished with the answer 1 minut befor the question. 
Big brother is watching you!


----------



## BigRay023

Got my end in today and I am so stoked...Thanks Ron! Already tried the MacBitten and now I know what you mean. Glad I got a few SG in there because that is what everyone seems to talk about on here and I cant find much of it in stock anywhere. Now to find out what I like!:woohoo:


----------



## indigosmoke

Exhausted Rooster's end went out yesterday. I guess we can call this one closed. You can put me back on the list when you get a chance Dave. Thanks!


----------



## beefytee

nate560 just sent me a pm with a teaser of the contents of my sampler. 

I'm quite excited.

"great..." my wife said.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I kindly ask to be put on "the list" as a newbie.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and BigRay023

*Currently Trading:* 

RJpuffs and MrLexis
commensenseman and WyoBob
indigosmoke and ExhaustedRooster
nate560 and beefytee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2. Z.Kramer
3. RJpuffs
4. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2. Eirik
3. Contrabass Bry
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Completed Trades*
> RJpuffs and BigRay023
> *Currently Trading:*
> RJpuffs and MrLexis *completed, a long long time ago*
> 
> 3. RJpuffs
> 3. Contrabass Bry *wishlist sent*


 oke:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Trade initiated with RJPuffs! :tu


----------



## WyoBob

commonsenseman said:


> Package received from WyoBob, I shall return fire on the morrow!


Return fire is right. Well, I'm not sure how much common sense commensenseman has but I'm danged glad he was my trading buddy. I think "morethangeneriousman" might be a better screen name.

I received samples of: Great Outdoors, Carter Hall, 1792 Flake, Bill Bailey's Balken Blend, Miss Mud, Luxury Navy flake, Plumcake, Orlick Golden Sliced, Bracken Flake and Tambolak. Wow! Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing for the next few months/years:rotfl:

I just got the package today and have smoked the Carter Hall, Great Outdoors and 1792 Flake. I'm smoking the Great Outdoors right now in my cob after smoking the 1792 in my meer. I've like all three blends but the 1792 is the best yet (though my wife said it stunk up my shop.) Well, that's why I have my shop!

Thanks, Jeff!!!

WyoBob


----------



## Uelrindru

Be careful with the tambo, if you're not prepare it'll beat you with a stick. It is REALLY good though.


----------



## Eirik

:behindsofa: I cant figure out how to send PM..


----------



## commonsenseman

WyoBob said:


> Return fire is right. Well, I'm not sure how much common sense commensenseman has but I'm danged glad he was my trading buddy. I think "morethangeneriousman" might be a better screen name.
> 
> I received samples of: Great Outdoors, Carter Hall, 1792 Flake, Bill Bailey's Balken Blend, Miss Mud, Luxury Navy flake, Plumcake, Orlick Golden Sliced, Bracken Flake and Tambolak. Wow! Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing for the next few months/years:rotfl:
> 
> I just got the package today and have smoked the Carter Hall, Great Outdoors and 1792 Flake. I'm smoking the Great Outdoors right now in my cob after smoking the 1792 in my meer. I've like all three blends but the 1792 is the best yet (though my wife said it stunk up my shop.) Well, that's why I have my shop!
> 
> Thanks, Jeff!!!
> 
> WyoBob


Haha, enjoy that 1792 Bob! You're right though, who cares what it smells like if it tastes fantastic? Just wait til you try that Tambolaka, that stuff will sure put lead in your pencil ipe:

Enjoy!

Dave, you can sign me up again.


----------



## indigosmoke

Eirik said:


> :behindsofa: I cant figure out how to send PM..


Click on the person's screen name next on the left next to one of their posts.


----------



## commonsenseman

Eirik said:


> :behindsofa: I cant figure out how to send PM..


Click on somebody's name, then click on "send a private message to -----".

Edit: I feel very repetitive right now.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Eirik said:


> :behindsofa: I cant figure out how to send PM..


Lots of informative stuff in here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html :tu

I know the guy who wrote it up!


----------



## Eirik

Blaylock said:


> Lots of informative stuff in here: XXXXXXX
> 
> I know the guy who wrote it up!


I've read it, but it seams like "Leave trade feedback" is the only comunicative option. I wrote a message to the guys who run the site and just wait and see what's happening.
I'm not in a big hurry..ipe:


----------



## nate560

Dave can you add me to the EPS list thanks Dave.


----------



## beefytee

nate560 said:


> Dave can you add me to the EPS list thanks Dave.


Got my package from you today. Nursing a sick wife back to health so I haven't been able to open it up, but I can smell the latakia without even opening the envelope.

Thanks so much again.


----------



## RJpuffs

Contrabass Bry said:


> Trade initiated with RJPuffs! :tu


Got his end, sent out his sampler ... putta me back on the EPS list!


----------



## beefytee

I've cataloged all of my samples. Now it's just about sampling them. 

So much smoking

So little time.


----------



## ExhaustedRooster

Just got the chance to try spme of the blends sent to me by indigosmoke. Sorry it has taken so long. I got quite a selection.17 to be exact i can't wait to try them all. Thanks so much John.

This trade is done


----------



## tobacmon

So put my name in the hat---I think that's what I'm suppose to do---correct me or smack me in the back of the head if I'm out of line.............


----------



## Blaylock-cl

tobacmon said:


> So put my name in the hat---I think that's what I'm suppose to do---correct me or smack me in the back of the head if I'm out of line.............


Paul, go ahead and pm John/indigosmoke to get your trade started.


----------



## tobacmon

*NPS.*...........PM sent Dave............


----------



## indigosmoke

PM received. This one is in the works, Dave.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Received my sampler from RJPuffs, wow!

Such a well thought out and generous package! Filled with some of the keystone blends and some to stretch my (currently small) taste reference.

My first to try was TOI-Limerick by Dan Tobacco. This could have become my everyday smoke, if not for the "soap" taste. Just enought Perique to keep it cool (although I would prefer more of a presence). You were spot-on with the burn quality. I'm becoming more impressed with the virginias that they make.

Here's to hoping I can devote enought time and acquire a varied enough tobacco to be in a position to become an EPS.

Thanks for setting me on the path!

*UPDATE*

Got a chance to try some C&D Blockade Runner. I like! Tasted very much like a good black cavendish to me. The rum was tastefully done and I loved the volumes of smoke! 
Later that evening, I dipped into the Cairo. Very interesting stuff, especially to look at! I am not at all familiar with the flavor profile of orientals (any input on that would be appreciated), but I did detect a pouch smell reminiscent of Camel cigarettes (make sense, they used Turkish tobacco) and almost incense in the smoke. Nice amount of perique in this one. Burned very well when packed lightly and adjusted "on the fly". Nice full,clean taste.

I'm excited to try the Rattray Black Virginia! I do like stoved virginias! Then onto Luxury Navy Flake...or maybe Haunted Bookstore?


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

May I be put on the new pipe smoker list?


----------



## commonsenseman

Vicious-Peanut said:


> May I be put on the new pipe smoker list?


This reminds me, I dunno if I got signed up again.....



commonsenseman said:


> ..........
> Dave, you can sign me up again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and MrLexis
commensenseman and WyoBob
nate560 and beefytee
indigosmoke and ExhaustedRooster
RJpuffs and ContraBass Bry

*Currently Trading:* 

indigosmoke and tobacmon

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Z.Kramer
2. commonsenseman
3. nate560
4. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Vicious-Peanut
2.
3.
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Z.Kramer

I see I am back at the top of the EPS list. That's good because I was just going to post about the fact that I haven't heard from Eirik in about two weeks now. I sent him a reminder PM yesterday or the day before and got no answer to that either.

So I will await a PM from Vicious-Peanut. If I hear from Eirik I can do the trade with him, or we can assign him to the next free EPS.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Z.Kramer said:


> I see I am back at the top of the EPS list. That's good because I was just going to post about the fact that I haven't heard from Eirik in about two weeks now. I sent him a reminder PM yesterday or the day before and got no answer to that either.
> 
> So I will await a PM from Vicious-Peanut. If I hear from Eirik I can do the trade with him, or we can assign him to the next free EPS.


Zach, Eirik hadn't posted that the trade was started, so I took him off the list. If he wants to trade, I'll put him back on it.


----------



## tobacmon

indigosmoke said:


> PM received. This one is in the works, Dave.


Looks like both mine and Johns trade will be completed today--Both are in our local areas. 
*
After this is done* I would like to see about Trading or Buying another pipe along the Mario Grandi's or Savinelli Bent stem lines.I need another pipe (from what I'm reading) to smoke Cavendish, etc.. Not sure if I'm correct on this and not really sure if I can post this here. If not "My Apologies."


----------



## indigosmoke

tobacmon said:


> Looks like both mine and Johns trade will be completed today--Both are in our local areas.


Paul's end has arrived. Thanks Paul!

Dave, I guess you can mark this one as complete and add me back to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

I initiated contact yesterday at 7 AM ish, no response yet, but I'm patient.


----------



## tobacmon

indigosmoke said:


> Paul's end has arrived. Thanks Paul!
> 
> Dave, I guess you can mark this one as complete and add me back to the list. Thanks.


Got my end yesterday also and would like to post some pictures but my usage is maxed in my pictures department. Got many samples and many I've wanted to try---Thanks John!

See the tobacco here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tobac-picture4513-pipe-tobac-indegosmoke.html


----------



## Garin

I'd like to be on the NPS list please. I'm in Canada if that matters... 

Thanks!!


----------



## beefytee

This is kind of an aside, but since I came to the game (pipe smoking) when I did, I have never had the original Escudo. 

I was wondering if someone would be willing to send me 5 or 6 coins of the old stuff (doesn't have to be "aged") and I'll send out a ~$10 tin. Same procedure as the rest of the thread.

I know this isn't exactly the right place for this kind of transaction, I just didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## NonNobis

I would love to participate in the sampler trade as a NPS. I look forward to the opportunity to try some new baccy. :roll:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and tobacmon

*Currently Trading:* 

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Z.Kramer
2. commonsenseman
3. nate560
4. RJpuffs
5. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Vicious-Peanut
2. Garin
3. NonNobis
4.
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jakecartier3

I would like to be put down as an NPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

Garin & I are trading.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and tobacmon

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and Garin

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. Z.Kramer (let me know if this is underway)
2. 
3. nate560
4. RJpuffs
5. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Vicious-Peanut (let me know if this is underway)
2. 
3. NonNobis
4. jakecartier3
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## nate560

NonNobis and I are trading.



Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> indigosmoke and tobacmon
> 
> *Currently Trading:*
> 
> commonsenseman and Garin
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. Z.Kramer (let me know if this is underway)
> 2.
> 3. nate560
> 4. RJpuffs
> 5. indigosmoke
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. Vicious-Peanut (let me know if this is underway)
> 2.
> 3. NonNobis
> 4. jakecartier3
> 5.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

My bad Blaylock. I have pmed him and he responded, but it has been two weeks and nothing further. I dunno whether to stick it out, or ask for a new EPS.


----------



## Z.Kramer

My bad. I thought I had sent my desired tin, but never actually did so. PMing now.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

Z.Kramer said:


> My bad. I thought I had sent my desired tin, but never actually did so. PMing now.


Lol, not a problem. :nod:


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

Blaylock, Z.Kramer and I are currently trading.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 4. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 4. jakecartier3


Wishlist sent!


----------



## jakecartier3

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!


We are currently trading.


----------



## commonsenseman

I've received Garin's tin, his stuff goes out tomorrow.


----------



## nate560

Mine came from NonNobis his went out yesterday.


----------



## NonNobis

nate560 said:


> Mine came from NonNobis his went out yesterday.


I just received my trade from nate560 and it is a very generous sampling. He sent me a good variety to taste:

Balkan Sasieni
Boswell Dan's Blend
Boswell Countyside
Boswell Northwoods
C&D Baileys Front Porch
C&D Evening Rise
Cherry Smash
Freidman Pease Kismet
GL Pease Westminster
Hearth & Home Annikake
McClelland Oriental #1
McClelland 2045
McClelland Arcadia
Unlabeled "Mystery" bag - I look forward to trying to figure this one out


----------



## mbearer

Hey Guys, 

I would like to throw my hat in the ring as a newbie looking to sample. Thanks to a C&D sample pack I am narrowing down what I like and stocked up on some Va's and Va/Pers (man they are tasty) but would love to explore some of the english side (LOVE C&D's Plantation evening)
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!





jakecartier3 said:


> We are currently trading.


Got his end, sent out my end!

Put me back on the EPS list! :clap2:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

mbearer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I would like to throw my hat in the ring as a newbie looking to sample.
> Mike


Go ahead and pm John (indigosmoke) to get it started.


----------



## mbearer

Blaylock said:


> Go ahead and pm John (indigosmoke) to get it started.


Got a response back from John this morning and we are working out what he would like sent first.

Thanks to all the EPS's who keep this going  I am looking forward to joining the ranks once I get some experience under my belt (or tongue) and build up the stockpiles.
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> I've received Garin's tin, his stuff goes out tomorrow.


Wow, I'm a slacker. Sorry for the delay Garin!

It went out today finally. :bolt:


----------



## J0eybb

Add me to the NPS list, please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and NonNobis

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and Garin
Z.Kramer and Vicious-Peanut
RJpuffs and jakecartier3
indigosmoke and mbearer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting List:

JOeybb


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> RJpuffs and jakecartier3


This is done! I'm back on the EPS list :eyebrows:


----------



## Z.Kramer

Just an update. I received VPs end, and his sampler will be in the mail before the weekend.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

J0eybb said:


> Add me to the NPS list, please.





RJpuffs said:


> This is done! I'm back on the EPS list :eyebrows:


Joe, pm Ron to get this going.


----------



## J0eybb

pm sent.


----------



## RJpuffs

J0eybb said:


> pm sent.


Wishlist sent!


----------



## J0eybb

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!


 Shipped, I'll have the DC as soon as they email it to me.


----------



## indigosmoke

Mbearer's end has arrived. Mike, your package will be on the way tomorrow!


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> Mbearer's end has arrived. Mike, your package will be on the way tomorrow!


Excellent, Thank you John.


----------



## indigosmoke

Mike's package is on the way so I guess we can call this one complete. Mike I'll PM you the DC number. Dave, please put me back on the EPS list when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

Got J0eybb's end, sent out his sampler.

Putta me back on the EPS list! ipe:


----------



## J0eybb

RJpuffs said:


> Got J0eybb's end, sent out his sampler.
> 
> Putta me back on the EPS list! ipe:


RJ's on it... You rock:drum:


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> Mike's package is on the way so I guess we can call this one complete. Mike I'll PM you the DC number. Dave, please put me back on the EPS list when you get a chance. Thanks!


AND Received. and what a great mix too.. Now the dilemma of where to start LOL...

Gonna have a couple days to think about it though.. Leaving right now to head to James Taylor and a couple days down in the Berkshires but I have Monday off and will have plenty of time to sample then


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> AND Received. and what a great mix too.. Now the dilemma of where to start LOL...
> 
> Gonna have a couple days to think about it though.. Leaving right now to head to James Taylor and a couple days down in the Berkshires but I have Monday off and will have plenty of time to sample then


Mike,

Glad they were received. Enjoy the James Taylor concert. He's one of my favorites. I'm originally from Albany and my grandparents lived in Worcester so I've made many trips over the Berkshires. A really beautiful place. As James Taylor quite eloquently says...

_The first of December was covered with snow,_
_And so was the Turnpike from Stockbridge to Boston,_
_Lord the Berkshires seem dream-like on account of that frosting._

I don't think there are many poets who could have said it better. As anyone who has traveled the Berkshires in winter knows, this is the perfect description!

Enjoy!


----------



## bandlwalmer

Hello! Could I be added to the NPS list please? Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and mbearer

*Currently Trading:* 

commonsenseman and Garin *
Z.Kramer and Vicious-Peanut *
RJpuffs and jakecartier3 *
RJPuffs and JOeybb

* Let me know when these are done.

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. indigosmoke
2. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. bandlwalmer

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and jakecartier3 *
> RJPuffs and JOeybb
> * Let me know when these are done.


Both done, joeybb is awaiting delivery (long weekend and all).


----------



## bandlwalmer

PM sent to indigosmoke.


----------



## laloin

Can I sign on as a NPS 
best laloin


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and jakecartier3 
RJPuffs and JOeybb

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and Garin *
Z.Kramer and Vicious-Peanut *

* Let me know when these are done.

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. indigosmoke
2. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. bandlwalmer
2. laloin

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## commonsenseman

Still waiting to hear from Garin that he's received the package........


----------



## Garin

I suspect it's languishing in customs. 

We've recently had a lot of federal posturing over some new tobacco legislation that just came into effect yesterday (banning kiddie-packs and candy/fruit cigarillos) so there is likely a lot of scrutiny over anything tobacco related.

It could be a while, if ever, alas.


----------



## indigosmoke

Dave,

Bandlwarmer and I are currently trading.


----------



## RJpuffs

laloin said:


> Can I sign on as a NPS
> best laloin


Yer matched up with me, send a PM my way.


----------



## J0eybb

Thanks RJ. Can't wait until I get a minute to smoke.


----------



## laloin

pm sent RJ 
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 2. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 2. laloin


In progress but will there will be a delay in completion.

Put me back on the EPS list in the interim, just in case any more noobies are stumbling around


----------



## johnmoss

I'd like to sign up as a NPS.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Blaylock-cl

johnmoss said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


John,
Go ahead and send a pm to RJPuffs to get this started.


----------



## johnmoss

PM sent to RJpuffs.


----------



## RJpuffs

johnmoss said:


> PM sent to RJpuffs.


Wishlist sent!


----------



## johnmoss

Package being sent direct to RJpuffs.

9101148008600963525071


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> commonsenseman and Garin *





commonsenseman said:


> Still waiting to hear from Garin that he's received the package........





Garin said:


> I suspect it's languishing in customs.
> 
> We've recently had a lot of federal posturing over some new tobacco legislation that just came into effect yesterday (banning kiddie-packs and candy/fruit cigarillos) so there is likely a lot of scrutiny over anything tobacco related.
> 
> It could be a while, if ever, alas.


I really hate signing up again until the trade is complete, I dunno what to do though. Maybe customs confiscated it? Any update Garin? What does it say when you check it online?


----------



## indigosmoke

Received Bandlwarmers end yesterday and his is scheduled for delivery today so I guess we can call this one complete.

Dave, please put me back on the EPS list when you have a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Garin

Yeah, I'm going to guess that it's probably gone into an incinerator somewhere. Hopefully that incinerator is some customs guy's pipe, at least.  It may still show up one day, who knows? But I think I'll officially call it "gone". 

I can't find the tracking number at the moment. I can't really track it anyhow, I don't think -- does tracking work cross-border?

Oh well, so it goes. The info I've picked up here is certainly worth more than the small price of a tin of tobacco at US prices! 

When I've got the requisite experience, maybe I'll start out as an EPS, and handle a few Canadian trades myself, so we don't have to worry about this in the future.


----------



## commonsenseman

Garin said:


> Yeah, I'm going to guess that it's probably gone into an incinerator somewhere. Hopefully that incinerator is some customs guy's pipe, at least.  It may still show up one day, who knows? But I think I'll officially call it "gone".
> 
> I can't find the tracking number at the moment. I can't really track it anyhow, I don't think -- does tracking work cross-border?
> 
> Oh well, so it goes. The info I've picked up here is certainly worth more than the small price of a tin of tobacco at US prices!
> 
> When I've got the requisite experience, maybe I'll start out as an EPS, and handle a few Canadian trades myself, so we don't have to worry about this in the future.


Geeze, that totally sucks man. Hopefully it'll show up sometime, I have a bad feeling about it though. If you do find the PM with the number, you can check it in the USPS site & it should say where it's held up. I can always try sending another care package too if it never shows, or maybe buy you a tin of tobacco. It's just not right to leave you hanging like this.


----------



## RJpuffs

Got JohnMoss' tins, sent out his sampler, done when he receives it.

Ongoing with laloin. Put me back on the EPS list in the interim.


----------



## Brilliant

Can you put my on the nps list please?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Z.Kramer and Vicious-Peanut (I suppose this is done???)

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and bandlwalmer
RJPuffs and laloin
RJPuffs and johnmoss

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. indigosmoke
5. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. Brilliant

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## indigosmoke

Dave,

ZKramer has been MIA for a while. See the June Lotto Payment thread. Hopefully he's OK.


----------



## Brilliant

trade underway


----------



## Brilliant

Missile away


----------



## tonkingulf

Please add me to the NPS list. Thanks


----------



## laloin

placed order for RJPuff tonight, order # 20870
I will get a tracking # asap for you RJPuff 
troy


----------



## johnmoss

Received my sampler from RJPuffs. Excellent selection of tobacco to try. I see much pipe smoking in my future.
Thank you very much!


----------



## laloin

johnmoss said:


> Received my sampler from RJPuffs. Excellent selection of tobacco to try. I see much pipe smoking in my future.
> Thank you very much!


curious to know what he sent you heheh
laloin


----------



## Adam

I'd like to be added to the NPS if I could, please. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

Adam said:


> I'd like to be added to the NPS if I could, please. Thanks!


Alright :thumb:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and johnmoss

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and bandlwalmer
RJPuffs and laloin
indigosmoke and Brilliant

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5. tonkingulf

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
Adam


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and laloin
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 5. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 5. tonkingulf


Got laloin's end, sent out his sampler. Done when he receives it.

Sent wishlist to tonkingulf.


----------



## indigosmoke

indigosmoke and bandlwalmer - this one is complete.

indigosmoke and Brilliant - My end has been received and Brilliant's end is scheduled for delivery today so this one is done as well.

Please put me back on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## Brilliant

Sweet I had no idea it was coming today. Thanks Juan


----------



## Brilliant

Got my package, too bad its to hot to really enjoy any of its contents


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey Dave, you can sign me up again.


----------



## tonkingulf

Trade initiated with RJ. Items ordered and on the way.


----------



## laloin

package recieved today from RJPuff.
Soo our trade is complete, thanks again RJ 
laloin


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and laloin
indigosmoke and bandlwalmer
indigosmoke and Brilliant

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and tonkingulf

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. indigosmoke
7. commonsenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. Adam

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and tonkingulf


Got his end, sent out his sampler, done when he gets it! Back on da EPS list, please. :second:


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

Just wanted to let Blaylock know that Z.Kramer and I are finally done. We had some issues with the Post Office.


----------



## tonkingulf

Trade complete with RJ. Great sampler. Thanks


----------



## Adam

I'm working on Indigo's and my trade. Got his tins ordered, and they'll be on their way to him as soon as they get here.


----------



## Scardinoz

I would like to be signed up under the NPS list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and tonkingulf

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Adam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. commonsenseman
8. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. Scardinoz
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Scardinoz

It looks like I got a keeper.

PM sent.


----------



## Scardinoz

Well, that was something different. I looked all over for Jeff's pick and nobody had it in stock. I finally called the manufacturer and they said, "For you we'll just send it out free of charge." I thought that meant free shipping and was very happy until she thanked me after I gave the shipping address and told me to have a good day.

Jeff, it ships out today.


----------



## jameslaughlin

Hi! Could you add me to the list as an NPS please? Assuming there's still no-one in 8th place, I shall PM RJPuffs right away!


----------



## Adam

Indigo's and my packages are both in the mail. Should be arriving anytime now.


----------



## jameslaughlin

Problem solved!


----------



## jameslaughlin

I've had a chat with RJPuffs but it's a bit of a non-starter owing to the fact that I'm UK based.

Are there any other UK based EPSs here who would be willing to set up a trade?


----------



## commonsenseman

Scardinoz said:


> Well, that was something different. I looked all over for Jeff's pick and nobody had it in stock. I finally called the manufacturer and they said, "For you we'll just send it out free of charge." I thought that meant free shipping and was very happy until she thanked me after I gave the shipping address and told me to have a good day.
> 
> Jeff, it ships out today.


Received!

I'll get your end out in the next couple days!


----------



## thebayratt

I would like to be signed up under the NPS list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Adam
Scardinoz and commonsenseman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8. thebayratt

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Guys, I'm going to be stepping down from the duties of running this trade.

I'm leaving it in the capable hands of Jeff, commonsenseman. 

It's been a pleasure running this for all the new pipe smokers; and I want to thank all of those who have participate as Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS). You've all helped make this a successful thread these past 3+ years.

Jeff, It's all yours, my friend!


----------



## Adam

Thanks for taking the reins for so long. Started long before I got here, but thanks for that time and the time I was able to take advantage.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dave, thanks for trusting me with this. 

Also, thanks for running this for so long, I know it's been a great experience for me & I'm sure many others!

ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Dave, thanks for trusting me with this.
> 
> Also, thanks for running this for so long, I know it's been a great experience for me & I'm sure many others!
> 
> ipe:


Great - I get to send you obnoxious PMs now instead of Blaylock :dude:

Many thanks to Blaylock for running this thread for all these years! RG bump, oops have to spread some love around before it will let me bump him again.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Great - I get to send you obnoxious PMs now instead of Blaylock :dude:
> 
> Many thanks to Blaylock for running this thread for all these years! RG bump, oops have to spread some love around before it will let me bump him again.


I went ahead & bumped him for you!


----------



## thebayratt

Trade is underway with RJpuffs


----------



## Blaylock-cl

RJpuffs said:


> Great - I get to send you obnoxious PMs now instead of Blaylock :dude:


These I will definately miss, Ron! oke:



commonsenseman said:


> I went ahead & bumped him for you!


Thank you for the generosity, Jeff! It's certainly appreciated!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Adam
Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Adam

Just got Indigo's package in today. Looks like we're all caught up. Can't wait to try everything he dropped on me. Smelled fabulous.


----------



## commonsenseman

Scardinoz's package has been shipped!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam

*Currently Trading*

Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## indigosmoke

Hi Jeff,

You can put me back on the EPS list.

Thanks


----------



## phineasrex

Could I be added as a NPS.


----------



## SammyBirdland

Can I join the NPS list?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam

*Currently Trading*

Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9. indigosmoke
10.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9. phineasrex
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## commonsenseman

SammyBirdland said:


> Can I join the NPS list?


Hey Sam, you'll have to wait just a few days.

From the rules:

*



Note: Please do not sign up until you have access to pms. (membership 5 day and 10 posts)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## MarkC

Sounds like we'll need another EPS in a couple of days; sign me up!


----------



## SammyBirdland

commonsenseman said:


> Hey Sam, you'll have to wait just a few days.
> 
> From the rules:


Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## RJpuffs

thebayratt said:


> Trade is underway with RJpuffs


Got his end, sent out my end. This is done as soon as snail mail arrives ray2:

Putta me back on da EPS list! :drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam

*Currently Trading*

Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9. indigosmoke
10. MarkC

1. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9. phineasrex
10.

1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

SammyBirdland
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## indigosmoke

phineasrex and I are trading. you can mark this one as in progress.


----------



## Jack Straw

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!


----------



## Scardinoz

Wow, Jeff. You blew my socks off. I got a box in the mail that smelled like beef jerky. I cracked it open to find that I had been barraged with 'one of everything' +1 tin. It's going to take me a while to sort everything out but I took the little baggie of Irish Oak and Tambolaka to work to puff on when I get off.


----------



## MarkC

Darn it, somebody rustle up some newbies! Sign up guys; I'll include Stonehaven!


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Darn it, somebody rustle up some newbies! Sign up guys; I'll include Stonehaven!


oh oh oh me me me....oh wait I'm already old 
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam
Scardinoz and commonsenseman

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and thebayratt
indigosmoke and phineasrex

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. MarkC

1. RJpuffs
2. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. SammyBirdland (you should be good to go now)

1. 
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]



Scardinoz said:


> Wow, Jeff. You blew my socks off. I got a box in the mail that smelled like beef jerky. I cracked it open to find that I had been barraged with 'one of everything' +1 tin. It's going to take me a while to sort everything out but I took the little baggie of Irish Oak and Tambolaka to work to puff on when I get off.


Keep me posted on what you think of them!


----------



## SammyBirdland

Hey MarkC, just a note to let you know I'm still here 

For some reason I don't have access to PM's yet. I'm expecting it shortly. I'll send you a PM as soon as I can.


----------



## MarkC

Okay; PM me when you can...I'll start building a package of goodies.


----------



## contract

Can you add me to the newbie list? Have been into cigars for awhile and just got into pipe a few weeks ago. I am having the same problem I had when I got into cigars. Too many choices and no idea where to start.


----------



## SammyBirdland

MarkC said:


> Okay; PM me when you can...I'll start building a package of goodies.


PM sent!


----------



## MarkC

We be trading!


----------



## thebayratt

RJPuffs and thebayratt

*This trade is done.*

THANKS RON!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam
Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and phineasrex
MarkC and SammyBirdland

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. RJpuffs
2. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. contract
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## phineasrex

sorry, indigosmoke's package actually shipped several days ago and is on the way.


----------



## commonsenseman

phineasrex said:


> sorry, indigosmoke's package actually shipped several days ago and is on the way.


Excellent!


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> contract
in progress


----------



## s1mp13m4n

I would like to be added to the newbie pipe smoker list


----------



## jtree26

I would like to be added to the NPS list.


----------



## phager

I'd love to be added to the NPS list. Just ordered my first pipe and some tobacco, and would love to try out some new stuff (which would be, well, everything  )


----------



## s1mp13m4n

To Jack Straw...it will not let me PM you yet.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and Adam
Scardinoz and commonsenseman
RJPuffs and thebayratt
RJPuffs and contract

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and phineasrex
MarkC and SammyBirdland

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2. Jack Straw
3. 
4.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2. s1mp13m4n
3. jtree26
4. phager

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jack Straw

s1mp13m4n said:


> To Jack Straw...it will not let me PM you yet.


Hmm - I thought it was 5 days and 10 posts, both of which you have well passed. Maybe they changed the limits? Whatever it is I'm sure you'll reach it soon enough.


----------



## s1mp13m4n

sorry posted in the wrong place, movong my comment.


----------



## Bunker

I am new to pipes and would love to join as a newbie in the next round.


----------



## s1mp13m4n

I am sorry to do this, but please remove my name for the newbie trade for right now and give my spot to another member. I will come back and trade later, unexpected car bill.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and phineasrex
MarkC and SammyBirdland

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2. Jack Straw
3. 
4.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2. jtree26
3. phager
4. Bunker

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]



s1mp13m4n said:


> I am sorry to do this, but please remove my name for the newbie trade for right now and give my spot to another member. I will come back and trade later, unexpected car bill.


No prob man, hope all goes well. I know how much of a pain cars can be.


----------



## RJpuffs

> RJPuffs and contract


Got his end, sent out my end. Done when he receives it.

Back on EPS list!


----------



## phineasrex

I received my package from indigosmoke so trade=dunzo


----------



## jtree26

I ordered 2 tins for Jack Straw, so our trade is under way.


----------



## MarkC

SammyBirdland's package arrived today, so I'm sitting here surrounded by jars, baggies and scale, ready to load up a package...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and phineasrex

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. RJPuffs 
4.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. phager
4. Bunker

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]

Happy now Ron? :doh:


----------



## phager

PM Sent to Ron!


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

cool idea


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 3. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 3. phager
> 
> Happy now Ron? :doh:


Not until you post hourly updates :hippie:

Wishlist sent to Phager!


----------



## phager

RJpuffs said:


> Not until you post hourly updates :hippie:
> 
> Wishlist sent to Phager!


Hey Ron, I placed the order last night, still no tracking # so I figure Mars will ship it out on Monday. I'll update you when it ships!

As a side note, it looks like you got their last tin of Escudo, after I placed the order the website said out of stock


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and phineasrex

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26
RJpuffs and phager

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. Bunker

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## RJpuffs

phager said:


> Hey Ron, I placed the order last night, still no tracking # so I figure Mars will ship it out on Monday. I'll update you when it ships!
> 
> As a side note, it looks like you got their last tin of Escudo, after I placed the order the website said out of stock


Cool! :yo:


----------



## MarkC

SammyBirdland's package is (finally!) on the way! I'm ready for another victim; the 'open tin' jars are stacking up too high!


----------



## Bunker

If we get the green light I am ready


----------



## MarkC

Same here.


----------



## commonsenseman

Bunker said:


> If we get the green light I am ready





MarkC said:


> Same here.


Fair-nuff, you guys are good to go.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and phineasrex

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26
RJpuffs and phager

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. Bunker

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Bunker

Sounds good, I will post as soon as I ship to MarkC.


----------



## Bunker

on its way to MarkC

dc# 03073330000156260296


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and phineasrex

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26
RJpuffs and phager
MarkC and Bunker

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and phager


Got his end, sent out my end, done when he receives it.

I'll rejoin as an EPS in Nov upon my return. Round up some more noobies in the interim! :violin:


----------



## SammyBirdland

Received MarkC's package in the mail today.

MarkC => SammyBirdland = completed


(and SammyBirdland is a happy happy boy)


----------



## jtree26

My trade with Jack Straw is complete.


----------



## indigosmoke

You can put me back on the list, Jeff. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and phineasrex 
MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and phager
MarkC and Bunker

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. indigosmoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## DeeSkank

Jeff, could you please sign me up as a NPS? :tu

I got my first pipe about a year ago, but I've only smoked maybe 5-6 bowls and only a few house blends at that. So I think I would still qualify as a NPS?

I'm hoping I can back on the right track and get back into pipe smoking.


----------



## phager

Just recieved Rons trade with me! A picture says a thousand words:

And the inventory:
MacBarens Vanilla Cream
MacBarens VA #1
Rattray Hal o' the Wynd
C&D Opening Night
SG FVF (Been absolutely dying to try this one!)
PS Luxury Navy Flake
Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland, Limerick
SG Squadron Leader
C&D Haunted Bookshop
C&D Exhausted Rooster (Just ordered and recieved a 50g tin of this based on reviews, I hope I like it!)

And a nifty little shank brush!

Thanks Ron, This is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## commonsenseman

DeeSkank said:


> Jeff, could you please sign me up as a NPS? :tu
> 
> I got my first pipe about a year ago, but I've only smoked maybe 5-6 bowls and only a few house blends at that. So I think I would still qualify as a NPS?
> 
> I'm hoping I can back on the right track and get back into pipe smoking.


Go ahead & send John (indigosmoke) a pm to get things started, he'll take care of you!


----------



## DeeSkank

commonsenseman said:


> Go ahead & send John (indigosmoke) a pm to get things started, he'll take care of you!


Aye aye! PM sent!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

<~~~ NPS looking for EPS. :hat:


----------



## MarkC

Bunker's package arrived today; there's work to do tonight!


----------



## MarkC

Bunker's package is on the way.
0310 1230 0002 3458 8817


----------



## Bunker

MarkC said:


> Bunker's package is on the way.
> 0310 1230 0002 3458 8817


Great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*
indigosmoke and phineasrex 
MarkC and SammyBirdland
Jack Straw and jtree26
*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and phager
MarkC and Bunker

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. indigosmoke
6.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5. DeeSkank
6. Wiseguy1982

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Any EPS's out there, or do I need to sign myself up?


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff, 

Dylan and I are currently trading.


----------



## DeeSkank

indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Dylan and I are currently trading.


Woo! :woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Dylan and I are currently trading.


Word.


----------



## MarkC

Go ahead and throw me back in, Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and phager

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Bunker
indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. MarkC
7.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. Wiseguy1982 (go ahead & PM Mark, Russ)
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## phager

Hey Jeff, Ron and I are complete, see my post above.


----------



## commonsenseman

phager said:


> Hey Jeff, Ron and I are complete, see my post above.


Wow, dunno how I missed that post. Looks like a great selection!


----------



## CWL

Hey Jeff,

Please add me to the EPS list.

Thanks!
CWL


----------



## CWL

Here's a dumb question: I never can figure-out how much tobacco is "one bowl's worth". Prolly my overly-logical (anal) brain.

Would 4-5 bowls be equivalent to 10grams of baccy?


----------



## indigosmoke

CWL said:


> Here's a dumb question: I never can figure-out how much tobacco is "one bowl's worth". Prolly my overly-logical (anal) brain.
> 
> Would 4-5 bowls be equivalent to 10grams of baccy?


This is how Savinelli categorizes their bowl sizes:

Regular: 2.5 to 3 grams
KS: 3.5 to 4 grams
EX: 4.5 to 5 grams

You could probably use this as a guideline.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and phager

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Bunker
indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. MarkC
7. CWL

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. 
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## CWL

indigosmoke said:


> This is how Savinelli categorizes their bowl sizes:
> 
> Regular: 2.5 to 3 grams
> KS: 3.5 to 4 grams
> EX: 4.5 to 5 grams
> 
> You could probably use this as a guideline.


Cool thanks! I had always wondered, especially since I smoke tiny little pipes to gi-normous freehands.

So If I sent-out 6-8 baggies with 15 grams of baccy in each, that should satisfy the EPS requirements, right?


----------



## indigosmoke

That sounds fair to me. The NPS is sending 50g so you'd be responding with 90 to 120 grams which would be a nice trade for them. I think most of us EPS tend to send a bit extra (either in weight or number of blend samples) to get the NPS off to a good start on their TAD, but that is certainly not necessary. Also, I've noticed that many NPS like to do a 100g or two tin trade so I just scale up the number of blends from there but that is of course up to the parties involved. Hope this helps. Jeff or David will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## commonsenseman

Yup. As John said, that's more than fair. I also like to send more than I get out of it, to make sure they have a good selection & enough to smoke a few bowls of each. My general rule of thumb is for a 50g trade I'll send 5-7 good sized samples, for a 100g trade I'll send 10-12 good sized samples. I don't have a way to weigh it, but I'd have to guess about an ounce per baggie (30-something grams?). You don't have to send near that much, I just like to go overboard so they have plenty to keep them going until their first order comes in.

I think of it as a way to get somebody started, so I try to send them a wide variety of tobaccos. Usually there are a few in there that end up in their rotation. Often the NPS's will either take up or not take up pipe smoking based on how much they like the samples you send, so just be sure to send some of your favorites!

Giving them a nice shove down the slope & helping out with their TAD can't hurt either. :wink:


----------



## WyoBob

Jeff,

I'd like to sign up as an EPS.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> Giving them a nice shove down the slope & helping out with their TAD can't hurt either. :wink:


Yeah, if we have to suffer from this affliction, why should they get away scott free?


----------



## Bunker

MarkC said:


> Bunker's package is on the way.
> 0310 1230 0002 3458 8817


Received! Thanks again Mark.

Now, what to smoke first :ask:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and phager
MarkC and Bunker

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. MarkC
7. CWL
8. WyoBob

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. 
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## indigosmoke

Dylan's end received. Getting ready to return fire.


----------



## DeeSkank

indigosmoke said:


> Dylan's end received. Getting ready to return fire.


:behindsofa:


----------



## Omahaboy

many people have pointed me here. I would like to sign up as a NPS.


----------



## MarkC

Hi Josh-I'm next on the list, so go ahead and send me a PM and we can get started!


----------



## KickinItInSD

I would like to sign up as a NPS please! Thanks!


----------



## Omahaboy

PM sent


----------



## luckydog

Another NPS here. Cigar smoker looking to diversify.


----------



## CWL

KickinItInSD said:


> I would like to sign up as a NPS please! Thanks!


Hey there Kick,

I think I'm up next to trade. Please PM me and let me know if you want to do a 50g or 100g (or 2x 50g) trade and we can get this going! :beerchug:

CWL


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and phager
MarkC and Bunker

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. MarkC
7. CWL
8. WyoBob

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. Omahaboy
7. KickinItInSD
8. luckydog

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Omahaboy

Ordered the baccy ill post the tracking number if/when they give it to me.


----------



## luckydog

Private message on the way to WyoBob.


----------



## DeeSkank

John's (IndigoSmoke's) end of our NST arrived today!

And what a selection! These smell delicious and I have no idea where to start!

Thanks so much for a sweet trade John!










Our trade is complete.

Now..where to start?

The List:

GLP Westminster ----- Reiner Green Label
Altadis 1M Vanilla ----- C&D Opening Night
Frog Morton on the Town ----- Larson's Old Fashioned
Treasures of Ireland Galway ----- Hearth's Home Old Companion
C&D Safe Harbor ----- Peterson's University Flake
Middleton's Sugar Barrel ----- C&D Haunted Bookshop
Stonehaven


----------



## DeeSkank

I just started puffing on a bowl of C&D Opening Night in one of my new MM Diplomats. First of all, I swear this cob smokes as good as my Savinelli before it died.

Awesome! I figured that a straight VA be a good place for me to start and it is excellent! Smooth, definitely spicy, with a little bit of sweetness. It's surprisingly complex! I've only had some house blend aromatics before this, and they were decent but nothing like this!

Down another slippery slope I go!

Now Im trying to decide what should be on the menu for tonight's smoke...I'm thinking some Frog Morton On The Town or some Sugar Barrel...hmmmm


----------



## Omahaboy

Got an email today with the tracking info for MarkC so you can start Tracking here


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. CWL
8. WyoBob

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. KickinItInSD
8. luckydog

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## luckydog

Package on the way from 4noggins.com to WyoBob

USPS 9101148008600230003097


----------



## owaindav

Hey Jeff,

If you need another EPS, I think my cellar is big enough now to send a decent sampling. Up to you.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
WyoBob and luckydog

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. CWL

9. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. KickinItInSD

9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## vasypher

Hello, I would like to sign up as an NPS please. Thank you!


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 9. owaindav
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 9. vasypher


Go ahead & PM Dave :thumb:


----------



## vasypher

Thanks so much sir!!! PM sent to owaindav.

Best

- Alex



commonsenseman said:


> Go ahead & PM Dave :thumb:


----------



## CWL

I just received my trade tin from KickinItInSD and will send my package out tomorrow. Trade #7 is well underway!


----------



## owaindav

vasypher said:


> Thanks so much sir!!! PM sent to owaindav.
> 
> Best
> 
> - Alex


We've made first contact!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
WyoBob and luckydog
CWL and KickinItInSD
owaindav and vasypher

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1.
2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## vasypher

Tins have been purchased for Owaindav, and tracking number will be supplied via PM as soon as it arrives in my email.



owaindav said:


> We've made first contact!


----------



## WyoBob

I received luckydog's half and my part is on the way to him.

I received some "Bald Headed Teacher" and "Sugar Barrel", both new tobaccos to me. Just started a bowl of "BHT".


----------



## vasypher

PM sent to Owaindav with UPS tracking number from pipesandcigars.com.



vasypher said:


> Tins have been purchased for Owaindav, and tracking number will be supplied via PM as soon as it arrives in my email.


----------



## luckydog

Just got my package from WyoBob, so our trade is now complete. He sent me so many samples I don't know what to try first.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank
WyoBob and luckydog

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
CWL and KickinItInSD
owaindav and vasypher

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1.
2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1.
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## nickdanforth

I'd be interested in signing up as an NPS please!


----------



## KickinItInSD

Received CFL's trade today, and boy was I lucky!!!



Here's a list:

Don Milonga
MacBaren Vanilla Creme Flake
WO Larson Edition 2010
Sutliff Maple Street
Frog Morton Across the Pond
Hearth and Home Anniv Flake
Sillems Black Hybrid
Samuel Gawith Firedance Flake
PS Luxury Navy Flake
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake

Thanks SO much! I'll be chilling on the couch for the
rest of today!!!!

Oh Gawd, as I was writing this, I opened up one of the Piccolo candies,
put it in my mouth, and realized my horrible mistake....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:hurt:


----------



## Mitch

If you need a experienced pipe smoker, I can join in. I don't have any English (Can't stand latakia), so I should probably not be paired up with someone who wants to give those a try.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mitch said:


> If you need a experienced pipe smoker, I can join in. I don't have any English (Can't stand latakia), so I should probably not be paired up with someone who wants to give those a try.


Nick, let me know if you'd rather be paired up with someone who has Latakia.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank
WyoBob and luckydog
CWL and KickinItInSD

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
owaindav and vasypher

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

1. nickdanforth
2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

1. Mitch
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## nickdanforth

commonsenseman said:


> Nick, let me know if you'd rather be paired up with someone who has Latakia.


I'll talk to Mitch and see what he's got and keep you posted on what we decide to do.


----------



## Mitch

commonsenseman said:


> Nick, let me know if you'd rather be paired up with someone who has Latakia.
> 
> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> indigosmoke and DeeSkank
> WyoBob and luckydog
> CWL and KickinItInSD
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> MarkC and Omahaboy
> owaindav and vasypher
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 1. nickdanforth
> 2.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 1. Mitch
> 2.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


Just to make things clear, I am on the EPS side right. I am doing the trade with Nick


----------



## nickdanforth

Mitch said:


> I am doing the trade with Nick


Affirmative. Mitch and I are currently trading.

Order placed and package on its way to him now!


----------



## commonsenseman

Mitch said:


> Just to make things clear, I am on the EPS side right. I am doing the trade with Nick


Yup, I messed it up.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank
WyoBob and luckydog
CWL and KickinItInSD

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## gahdzila

I'm brand new to the pipe, and I'd like to sign up for a trade as a New Pipe Smoker, please.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jakespeed

I'm new to pipe smoking, and would like my name added to the NPS list please.

Aaron


----------



## MarkC

Omahaboy's package arrived today; I'll be working late on his stuff tonight!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank
WyoBob and luckydog
CWL and KickinItInSD

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2.
3.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2. gahdzila
3. jakespeed

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Now we just need to round up some EPS's....:hmm:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> Now we just need to round up some EPS's....:hmm:


Yeah, now thats a first, more Noobs than Eeps! I'm still 3 weeks away from resuming EPS duties, but at least I get to smoke in my room and they sell "certain" cigars here that I can indulge myself with. :hungry:


----------



## MarkC

Omahaboy's package is on the way. USPS - Track & Confirm


----------



## owaindav

vasypher's package arrived today. Thanks for the little extra there my friend. I thought I had gone a little overboard when I got yours ready but now I'm glad I did!


----------



## vasypher

No such thing as overboard in our world....j/k..... Glad everything arrived safe and sound.



owaindav said:


> vasypher's package arrived today. Thanks for the little extra there my friend. I thought I had gone a little overboard when I got yours ready but now I'm glad I did!


----------



## Omahaboy

MarkC said:


> Omahaboy's package is on the way. USPS - Track & Confirm


looking forward to it!


----------



## luckydog

Thanks WyoBob. I was smoking a bowl of Anniversary Kake when, for the first time ever, my wife told me she wouldn't mind if I smoked inside. Now if only I could convince her my cigars don't stink.


----------



## MarkC

Oops...forgot to add: Jeff, throw me back on the list as an EPS!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Please add me for trade as a New Pipe Smoker! Thank You!


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Yeah, now thats a first, more Noobs than Eeps! I'm still 3 weeks away from resuming EPS duties, but at least I get to smoke in my room and they sell "certain" cigars here that I can indulge myself with. :hungry:


I dunno if we've had that problem in recent Puff history, I guess I'll have to take a newbie on myself :dude:

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

indigosmoke and DeeSkank
WyoBob and luckydog
CWL and KickinItInSD

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

2. MarkC
3. commonsenseman
4.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

2. gahdzila
3. jakespeed
4. Sam_Wheat

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## owaindav

My part is on the way. Should be there Friday according to the Post Office. Hopefully it will so you can have a wonderful weekend of sampling!


----------



## vasypher

Very cool Dave. Thanks so much!!! Can't wait to give 'em all a try, I'll just have to remember to do it one at a time.

Best

- Alex



owaindav said:


> My part is on the way. Should be there Friday according to the Post Office. Hopefully it will so you can have a wonderful weekend of sampling!


----------



## Mitch

Package received from nickdanforth. His sampler pack has been sent out. 

DC #0309 2880 0001 7498 2522

Thanks for the tins, I am going to let them rest a little while, then I will enjoy.


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC and I are trading. I just ordered his part for him.


----------



## vasypher

Owaindav's package was received today. I am astounded at the wonderful tobaccos he has sent me. Thanks so much sir!!! I'm looking forward to spending the weekend sampling many of these blends.

Best

- Alex


----------



## indigosmoke

OK, we can't keep Paul hanging like this. Jeff, sign me up again as a EPS and I'll get him started on a bad case of TAD.


----------



## owaindav

Put me back on the EPS list as well. I'll take the next one. I enjoy trading samples!


----------



## nickdanforth

Mitch said:


> Package received from nickdanforth. His sampler pack has been sent out.
> 
> DC #0309 2880 0001 7498 2522


Package received from Mitch. What a great selection of tobacco! Thanks for trading!


----------



## Mitch

nickdanforth said:


> Package received from Mitch. What a great selection of tobacco! Thanks for trading!


I was hoping you would feel that way. Enjoy them.

If you need me to be a eps again, I am up for it


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Omahaboy
MarkC and gahdzila

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. commonsenseman
4. indigosmoke
5. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. jakespeed
4. Sam_Wheat
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## jakespeed

Commonsenseman (Jeff) and I are trading. Your package is going in the mail today. Enjoy!

Aaron


----------



## Omahaboy

I was out of town for the weekend and just got back. just opened up MarkCs trade. very nice.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*[/COLOR]

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth
MarkC and Omahaboy

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. indigosmoke
5. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. Sam_Wheat
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



jakespeed said:


> Commonsenseman (Jeff) and I are trading. Your package is going in the mail today. Enjoy!
> 
> Aaron


Saweet!



Omahaboy said:


> I was out of town for the weekend and just got back. just opened up MarkCs trade. very nice.


WOW. Above and beyond Mark, well done.


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC's is on the way. Post office said you should expect it Friday or so.
DC# 0310 0480 0000 7312 6542


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Indigosmoke I sent you a pm, thank you!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*[/COLOR]

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and vasypher
Mitch and nickdanforth
MarkC and Omahaboy

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

I received jakespeed's stuff yesterday, thanks man! Yours will go out in the next day or two.


----------



## Mitch

I am up for eps again, when you need me again.


----------



## laloin

curious to know what defines a EPA? is it the time spent smoking a pipe. or just knowing different pipes and tobacco?
troy


----------



## MarkC

In this case, I'd say having enough of a variety of tobacco to come up with a nice sampler for the new smoker. I certainly lay no claim to any expertise. Heck, I've only been 'back on the bowl' for a bit over a year and a half.


----------



## laloin

hmmmm then my sampler paks would be boring. Caz pretty much all I smoke are Virginas, VaPer, and a once in a blue moon aro.
haven't tried orintals, and forget Latakia, less all Latakia taste the same. And I've only smoked 2 houseblend Latakias, soo guess it's time I try a few other brands of Latakia 
thanks for the info MarkC
troy


----------



## owaindav

Yeah, +1 on Marks statement. I've only been smoking a pipe for a year. Of course, I've developed a moderate to severe case of TAD. (looking at my cellar I'm actually a little embarassed to see how much money I've spent on tobacco. and pipes for that matter)

As a matter of fact, I may finish cleaning up some of my ebay special pipes and put a package of them up for sale pretty cheap for someone who needs a couple. Yeah, that's what I'll do! That'll make me feel better about the amount I've spent.


----------



## CWL

laloin said:


> hmmmm then my sampler paks would be boring. Caz pretty much all I smoke are Virginas, VaPer, and a once in a blue moon aro.
> haven't tried orintals, and forget Latakia, less all Latakia taste the same. And I've only smoked 2 houseblend Latakias, soo guess it's time I try a few other brands of Latakia
> thanks for the info MarkC
> troy


Hey laloin,
Not all latakias are the same. Unless you've only tried Latakia bombs, a small bit of Latakia can help to round-out an otherwise boring blend. Then again, there's Syrian Latakia, which is much more subtle than the "in your face" Cyprian type.

PM me your addy and I'll send you some Frog Morton Across the Pond. That uses Syrian Latakia and is a much more subtle taste.


----------



## lbiislander

Can I be added as a NPS, please?


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> MarkC's is on the way. Post office said you should expect it Friday or so.
> DC# 0310 0480 0000 7312 6542


Package arrived today! I'll have your package out on Monday.


----------



## MarkC

On it's way to Gahdzila: 0310 1230 0002 3458 2440

By the way, I'm going to have to bow out of this for a bit. Finances just took a turn for the worse (nothing major, but nothing fun) and unfortunately, the luxury budget is the first to get hit. Sorry!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and jakespeed
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. owaindav
6. Mitch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5. lbiislander
6.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Man, this so called "commonsenseman" sure is a slacker at updating this thread.....



MarkC said:


> On it's way to Gahdzila: 0310 1230 0002 3458 2440
> 
> By the way, I'm going to have to bow out of this for a bit. Finances just took a turn for the worse (nothing major, but nothing fun) and unfortunately, the luxury budget is the first to get hit. Sorry!


Noted, hope everything turns out for ya Mark!


----------



## commonsenseman

Here ya go jakespeed: 0310 1230 0000 3010 6291


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> On it's way to Gahdzila: 0310 1230 0002 3458 2440


Got it this morning.

Extremely generous of you, Mark. Thank you very much.

The GLP Union Square came open sometime during transit. No spillage, but it sure did have my mailbox smelling nice LOL. It's been cool and not too humid down here, and it looks fine on inspection. Still, I think I should smoke it NOW just in case :biggrin:

Again, thanks, Mark!


----------



## owaindav

lbiislander and I have made first contact by the way.


----------



## lbiislander

owaindav said:


> lbiislander and I have made first contact by the way.


Sounds like a Star Trek movie.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and jakespeed
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and lbiislander

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Mitch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



owaindav said:


> lbiislander and I have made first contact by the way.





lbiislander said:


> Sounds like a Star Trek movie.


It is a Star Trek movie!


----------



## jakespeed

commonsenseman said:


> Here ya go jakespeed: 0310 1230 0000 3010 6291


Got it yesterday Jeff. What a stash! Now I have lots of new tobaccos to try. Thanks for the trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

jakespeed said:


> Got it yesterday Jeff. What a stash! Now I have lots of new tobaccos to try. Thanks for the trade.


Geeze, Mark's making me look bad :new_all_coholic:


----------



## lbiislander

The Frog is a hoppin' to owaindav 0308 0730 0001 5449 9715


----------



## nate560

Can you please add me to the EPS list thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and jakespeed
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and lbiislander

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Mitch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. nate560

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## celsis

I've just bought my first pipe, a Falcon bent pipe. Can anyone tell me where I can get tobacco samples in the UK or even a supplier in the US who doesn't charge the earth to ship to Scotland?


----------



## RJpuffs

I'm back! Putta me back on the EPS list, I have so many open containers that were neglected in my absence!


----------



## laloin

RJpuffs said:


> I'm back! Putta me back on the EPS list, I have so many open containers that were neglected in my absence!


yeah and they are all dried out right ron hehehhe
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and lbiislander

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Mitch
7. nate560
8. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



celsis said:


> I've just bought my first pipe, a Falcon bent pipe. Can anyone tell me where I can get tobacco samples in the UK or even a supplier in the US who doesn't charge the earth to ship to Scotland?


Don't know myself, anybody from the UK able to help? I could be wrong, but I believe 4noggins ships internationally?


----------



## karatekyle

I'd love to be a NPS. Especially if I could get hooked up with someone with some really strong flavored tobaccos or strong aromatics they wanna get rid of. Pipe smokers seem to hate the super cased tobaccos on all the review sites I check out. I'm a former cigar smoker so this whole flavored tobacco thing is pretty foreign to me, I'm loving it!


----------



## commonsenseman

karatekyle said:


> I'd love to be a NPS. Especially if I could get hooked up with someone with some really strong flavored tobaccos or strong aromatics they wanna get rid of. Pipe smokers seem to hate the super cased tobaccos on all the review sites I check out. I'm a former cigar smoker so this whole flavored tobacco thing is pretty foreign to me, I'm loving it!


Mitch, ya got anything like that, or would you prefer to pass?


----------



## Mitch

commonsenseman said:


> Mitch, ya got anything like that, or would you prefer to pass?


I will pass.


----------



## owaindav

Got mine from Ibislander and sent his this afternoon! Enjoy


----------



## DeeSkank

Mitch said:


> I will pass.


But your avatar says otherwise...

YouTube - YOU SHALL NOT PASS

:r


----------



## indigosmoke

Love it!


----------



## lbiislander

owaindav said:


> Got mine from Ibislander and sent his this afternoon! Enjoy


Can't wait. What did you think of FM ATP?


----------



## commonsenseman

karatekyle said:


> I'd love to be a NPS. Especially if I could get hooked up with someone with some really strong flavored tobaccos or strong aromatics they wanna get rid of. Pipe smokers seem to hate the super cased tobaccos on all the review sites I check out. I'm a former cigar smoker so this whole flavored tobacco thing is pretty foreign to me, I'm loving it!


How about you Nate?


----------



## WWhermit

DeeSkank said:


> But your avatar says otherwise...
> 
> YouTube - YOU SHALL NOT PASS
> 
> :r


:clap2:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## lbiislander

Santa dropped off a box of baccy, but I think owaindav had something to do with it. I can't believe the selection. Dave, you're the best!


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> MarkC and gahdzila
> commonsenseman and jakespeed
> owaindav and lbiislander
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 6. Mitch
> 7. nate560
> 8. RJpuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)
> 
> Anybody able to help out karatekyle?


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff,

Is he looking for strong tobaccos, as in Irish Flake or Tambo, or strongly flavored tobaccos as in aros? If it's the latter I could probably help him out.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

I'll take a turn at being EPS

How does that work from here, the NPS PMs me and we work something out?

I gravitate toward stronger blends. There aren't many aeros that pack a punch, but I could definitely get this guy (who is asking all the right questions) headed in the right directional.


----------



## indigosmoke

CaptainEnormous said:


> I'll take a turn at being EPS
> 
> How does that work from here, the NPS PMs me and we work something out?
> 
> I gravitate toward stronger blends. There aren't many aeros that pack a punch, but I could definitely get this guy (who is asking all the right questions) headed in the right directional.


Check out the first page of this thread. Full details on how the trades are set up. Welcome to the land of the EPS/NPS trade!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

indigosmoke said:


> Check out the first page of this thread. Full details on how the trades are set up. Welcome to the land of the EPS/NPS trade!


Thx Indigo. 
Again, I'm up for being an EPS. 
Let me know if I can help.


----------



## owaindav

lbiislander said:


> Can't wait. What did you think of FM ATP?


Across the pond was good. Very acceptable tobacco. I think, though, that it will be saved for one of the heavier latakia blends that I send in newbie trades to give them a taste of it. I'm really sold on Penzance right now. And of course, I'm a huge lover of orientals. (oriental tobaccos too!) ound:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed
owaindav and lbiislander

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Mitch
7. nate560
8. RJpuffs
9. indigosmoke
10. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. 
7. 
8. 
9. karatekyle 
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

*If that's ok with everyone, I put John up next since he was the first to offer?*



indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Is he looking for strong tobaccos, as in Irish Flake or Tambo, or strongly flavored tobaccos as in aros? If it's the latter I could probably help him out.


I believe he means heavily flavored tobaccos, better send some Irish Flake though just to be sure. :biggrin:



CaptainEnormous said:


> I'll take a turn at being EPS
> 
> How does that work from here, the NPS PMs me and we work something out?
> 
> I gravitate toward stronger blends. There aren't many aeros that pack a punch, but I could definitely get this guy (who is asking all the right questions) headed in the right directional.


You're on the list! As John said, check out the first page for the rules.

Welcome!

Now we just need some Newbies!


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> *If that's ok with everyone, I put John up next since he was the first to offer?*
> 
> I believe he means heavily flavored tobaccos, better send some Irish Flake though just to be sure. :biggrin:


If anyone does object just post. No problem from my end. I just didn't think anyone had what he wanted and I like strongly flavored tobaccos so I've got plenty to send.

If not, KarateKyle PM me and we'll get things going.


----------



## karatekyle

indigosmoke said:


> If anyone does object just post. No problem from my end. I just didn't think anyone had what he wanted and I like strongly flavored tobaccos so I've got plenty to send.
> 
> If not, KarateKyle PM me and we'll get things going.


I'm looking for some strong aros or tobaccos with a strong casing (so far ive enjoyed some of the boswell tobaccos and I don't mind drug store ones like captain black just to give you an idea). I'd love to try anything you have to offer though. Any experiance with pipe tobacco I can gain is well worth it.


----------



## indigosmoke

karatekyle said:


> I'm looking for some strong aros or tobaccos with a strong casing (so far ive enjoyed some of the boswell tobaccos and I don't mind drug store ones like captain black just to give you an idea). I'd love to try anything you have to offer though. Any experiance with pipe tobacco I can gain is well worth it.


No problem. I've got plenty of tasty aros I can send you. PM me and we'll set something up. Again, if anyone who was higher up on the list wants to step in, just let me know. Otherwise, I'll get him started on a nice case of TAD!


----------



## karatekyle

indigosmoke said:


> No problem. I've got plenty of tasty aros I can send you. PM me and we'll set something up. Again, if anyone who was higher up on the list wants to step in, just let me know. Otherwise, I'll get him started on a nice case of TAD!


I'm gunna be honest.....I have no idea how to PM.


----------



## indigosmoke

Kyle,

You click on the name of the user you want to PM on the left. I don't think you have quite enough posts yet, or you may not have been a member for long enough. I'm not sure how many posts, how long you have to be a member but it's not very long. Jeff (Commonsenseman) has been moderating this thread and will probably know or can find out. Either way, keep posting (the Tonights Smoke thread is a good place to up your post count) and I'll wait for you so we can setup the trade, no problem. Can't wait to send you some tasty tobaccos to try!


----------



## karatekyle

hmm well it says you must be a member for five days and have 10 posts. i satify both criteria. i suppose i'll check up again tonight or monday and see if anythings changed. thank you for your patience!


----------



## nate560

I have no aros or strongly cased blends so I cant help with that one.


----------



## owaindav

karatekyle said:


> hmm well it says you must be a member for five days and have 10 posts. i satify both criteria. i suppose i'll check up again tonight or monday and see if anythings changed. thank you for your patience!


It's actually 15 posts.  Try again.


----------



## owaindav

You can put me back on the EPS list again. Especially with a list that long!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed
owaindav and lbiislander

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. Mitch
7. nate560
8. RJpuffs
9. indigosmoke
10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. 
7. 
8. 
9. karatekyle 
10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Any word from indigosmoke of karatekyle?


----------



## karatekyle

commonsenseman said:


> Any word from indigosmoke of karatekyle?


Yeah I'm having some troubles with the ole debit card so we're postponing it just a bit.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff,

Sam_Wheat and I are also in hold mode as he needed some time to get things going on his end. I'll let you know when things move forward.


----------



## CCFL

Jeff - Please sign me up as an NPS. Not exactly brand new to pipes, just don't have a lot of experience with different tobaccos.


----------



## Mitch

CCFL said:


> Jeff - Please sign me up as an NPS. Not exactly brand new to pipes, just don't have a lot of experience with different tobaccos.


PM has been sent to start the trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and gahdzila
commonsenseman and jakespeed
owaindav and lbiislander

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat (pending)
Mitch and CCFL

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. nate560
8. RJpuffs
9. indigosmoke (pending)
10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. 
8. 
9. karatekyle (pending)
10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## CCFL

Recieve trade request from Mitch. Will post update once the order is shipped.


----------



## CCFL

Package for Mitch has been sent. Sent tracking info via PM.


----------



## shack

Please sign me up as an NPS. I have been trying bulk blends but no idea other than that what is out there.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff,

Karate Kyle is still having problems with his cc so we're going to have to cancel the trade for now. He'll sign up again when he's ready. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat (pending)
Mitch and CCFL

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

7. nate560
8. RJpuffs
9. indigosmoke
10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

7. shack
8. 
9. 
10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]



indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Karate Kyle is still having problems with his cc so we're going to have to cancel the trade for now. He'll sign up again when he's ready. Just wanted to let you know.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## shack

Trade has been initiated with nate560


----------



## Mr_mich

Can you please add me to the Newbie List. 

Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 8. RJpuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 8. Mr_mich


Go ahead & PM Ron ^^^.



Mr_mich said:


> Can you please add me to the Newbie List.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## indigosmoke

Hi Jeff,

I've sent him a couple of PMs but I haven't heard from Sam Wheat in a while so I guess we should put this one on hold until he contacts one of us. 

Thanks!


----------



## nate560

Shacks end of our deal came yesterday and his will be going out in the morning. He should have it by turkey day.


----------



## shack

Awesome! TY


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and CCFL
nate560 and shack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. RJpuffs
9. indigosmoke
10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8. Mr_mich
9. 
10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Sam_Wheat
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 8. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 8. Mr_mich


Wishlist sent! :cheer2:


----------



## Mr_mich

Trade Initiated, Wish list received
Tracking Number sent


----------



## Mitch

CCFL said:


> Package for Mitch has been sent. Sent tracking info via PM.


package has been sent back at him with DC#


----------



## indigosmoke

Hi Jeff,

I just heard from Sam Wheat and it looks like this trade is back on! Just wanted to update you.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and CCFL
nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## timothy.ll

Hello.
I'd be interested, as a NPS, but the hitch is I live in Canada so I don't know how/if that could work...?

Thanks,
Timothy


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and Mr_mich


Got his end, sending out the sampler on the morrow. Put me back on the EPS list (eep eep). eace:


----------



## shack

Trade with nate560 is complete! Thank you nate I got the package today!! What should I try first?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and CCFL
RJpuffs and Mr_mich
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav
12/ RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. 
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



timothy.ll said:


> Hello.
> I'd be interested, as a NPS, but the hitch is I live in Canada so I don't know how/if that could work...?
> 
> Thanks,
> Timothy


Generally, I'd have you wait for a Canadian EPS, since I've personally had a little trouble sending stuff up there. It's up to the next one on the list though, care to give it a shot Captain?


----------



## CaptainEnormous

commonsenseman said:


> Generally, I'd have you wait for a Canadian EPS, since I've personally had a little trouble sending stuff up there. It's up to the next one on the list though, care to give it a shot Captain?


Sure. I'm only a couple hours from the Canadian border. Maybe the mailing will be easier from up here. Go ahead and send me a Private Message Timothy (timothy.ll), and we'll get started.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and CCFL
RJpuffs and Mr_mich
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. timothy.ll
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Mitch

My package was sent last monday. Our trade should be complete. I haven't heard back from ccfl though.


commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> nate560 and shack
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Mitch and CCFL
> RJpuffs and Mr_mich
> indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 10. CaptainEnormous
> 11. owaindav
> 12. RJpuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 10. timothy.ll
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> karatekyle
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## timothy.ll

CaptainEnormous said:


> Sure. I'm only a couple hours from the Canadian border. Maybe the mailing will be easier from up here. Go ahead and send me a Private Message Timothy (timothy.ll), and we'll get started.


Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately I forgot that my wife and I will be travelling for a while, leaving soon-ish, and I won't be around to pick up a package.

I apologize for the confusion - please remove me from the NPS list.

:sorry:
Timothy


----------



## Mr_mich

Just got my sampler in the mail from RJpuffs Can't wait to try some. you can cosider our trade complete. 

Thank you RJPuffs


----------



## CCFL

Mitch said:


> My package was sent last monday. Our trade should be complete. I haven't heard back from ccfl though.


Quick update - Mitch fulfilled his part of the trade, but there was an issue with the package delivery. I believe I know what went wrong and I'll should have the package either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Mitch

CCFL said:


> Quick update - Mitch fulfilled his part of the trade, but there was an issue with the package delivery. I believe I know what went wrong and I'll should have the package either tomorrow or Saturday.


Keep me updated. Let me know what you think.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and CCFL
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. 
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Mr_mich said:


> Just got my sampler in the mail from RJpuffs Can't wait to try some. you can cosider our trade complete.
> 
> Thank you RJPuffs


----------



## CCFL

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Mitch and CCFL
> indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat


Jeff - I got the package this morning. The trade with Mitch is officially complete.



Mitch said:


> Keep me updated. Let me know what you think.


Mitch - I still don't know what to think, but I can tell it will be a fun experience going through the samples you sent. :eyebrows: Very generous trade. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. 
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

I could POSSIBLY be an NPS as I am going to the Tobacco store on Monday 12/6/10. I am limited because there aren't any close tobacco stores where I live but I will be in one of the cities due to business.

Sorry for short notice.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Update: I will be in the vicinity of one of the few tobacco stores in my neck of the woods on TUESDAY DECEMBER 7th 2010, NOT MONDAY....got my dates mixed up :der:. So if there is any one interested, I would be an NPS and would gladly make a trade. (Please know beforehand that I know next to nothing in regards to tobacco).arty:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. CaptainEnormous
11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> .....(Please know beforehand that I know next to nothing in regards to tobacco).arty:


Perfect! Then you won't know if the stuff we send you is any good :wink:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Cool. That lines me up with Flipflops. Looking forward to it.

The way this usually works, is the NPS (Anthony) sends a PM to the EPS (me). So, go ahead and do that, Anthony. 

And the best way to send a tin will be just to buy it from an online retailer, then have it shipped to me. So you don't need to worry about physically going to a B&M shop (who likely won't have 90% of the brands out there, so it would be hard to figure out what you should buy beforehand anyway).

We'll talk more via Private Message, and will update this thread as the trade progresses.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Captain's order has been placed and should be mailed and sent out to him on 12/06/10; he should receive it in a few days!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue1:

I sent him the order number via pm.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
CaptainEnormous and FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Tin of Reiner Long Golden Flake from Flipflops arrived today (thanks!).
Samples en route to him.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Hope you enjoy it and I can't wait for the shipment to arrive!! I hope it is everything that you wanted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bierundtabak

Signing up as an NPS.


----------



## AnthonySzum

Also signing up as a NPS


----------



## Mitch

I will sign up as a EPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
CaptainEnormous and FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs
13. Mitch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

11. bierundtabak
12. AnthonySzum
13.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

AnthonySzum said:


> Also signing up as a NPS


That would me pairing with me (see commonsense's chart), ah New York! Send PM, begin festivities!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Just received my shipment from CaptainEnormous. Absolutely spectacular! :smoke2::dance::smoke2::dance::smoke2::dance:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Enjoy the new blends, Anthony!


I'd like to sign up to be an EPS again, please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL
CaptainEnormous and FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs
13. Mitch
14. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

11. bierundtabak
12. AnthonySzum
13. 
14.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## bierundtabak

Well I was duped, thought all I needed was ten posts, now it's 15. One down.


----------



## owaindav

bierundtabak said:


> Well I was duped, thought all I needed was ten posts, now it's 15. One down.


Looks like you hit 15! Congrats. Initial contact made.


----------



## Jivey

I would like to be added to the NPS list. I have been smoking Cigars but keep those to 1 a day. I bought my first pipe and will be start smoking it for the in-between times.


----------



## InsidiousTact

When do you stop being a new pipe smoker, how do you know if you are an experienced pipe smoker, and what are you if you are between the two?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

nate560 and shack
RJpuffs and Mr_mich 
Mitch and CCFL
CaptainEnormous and FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

11. owaindav
12. RJpuffs
13. Mitch
14. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

11. bierundtabak
12. AnthonySzum
13. Jivey
14.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



InsidiousTact said:


> When do you stop being a new pipe smoker, how do you know if you are an experienced pipe smoker, and what are you if you are between the two?


According to the rules on the first page "Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos."

I would say if you have smoked a wide variety of tobaccos & feel comfortable recommending some types to newbies, you have arrived as an EPS. In my opinion, having positive trader feedback is a necessity as well.


----------



## Jivey

I need 1 more post to be able to PM  Now I can!


----------



## Jivey

Made arrangements with Mitch. Our trade is underway. Will post again when package has been sent.


----------



## johnmoss

I'd like to sign up as an EPS please. Finally think I've been at this long enough to be able to share some wealth.


----------



## bierundtabak

Just put in the order for owaindav.


----------



## RJpuffs

Sent wishlist to AnthonySzum :fear:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and bierundtabak
RJpuffs and AnthonySzum
Mitch and Jivey

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

14. CaptainEnormous
15. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

14.
15.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Jivey

Package ordered and en route to Mitch.


----------



## AnthonySzum

RJpuffs package has been shipped


----------



## bhxhhcz

Guys-

Sign me up as a newb. I'd like to get in on a sampler and try a few different blends!


----------



## owaindav

bierundtabak's package arrived yesterday. Picked it up today. His will go out tomorrow unless something goes horribly awry!

Got me some Red Rapparee to try! Can't wait!


----------



## szyzk

I'd love to be signed up as a newb. I just ordered two Ozark hardwoods to get going because I don't yet know what I'm looking for in my first "real" pipe. I also have a 50g tin of Three Oaks to get me started since it sounds so good!


----------



## indigosmoke

Sam Wheat and indigosmoke.

This one has been completed, Jeff.


----------



## AnthonySzum

Package has been delivered to RJpuffs. My turn completed.


----------



## RJpuffs

AnthonySzum said:


> Package has been delivered to RJpuffs. My turn completed.


Got his end, sent out his sampler, this done when he gets it!

Putta me back on the EeePS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

> CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz


Go ahead & PM mr. Enourmous ^^^



> johnmoss and szyzk


Go ahead & PM johnmoss ^^^


----------



## johnmoss

commonsenseman said:


> Go ahead & PM johnmoss ^^^


Just an FYI - I got his PM and replied. We are underway!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I would love to become an EPS! Can you consider me for the list?


----------



## AnthonySzum

Just received RJpuffs package.
What a sampler!


----------



## AnthonySzum

I can't seem to find the edit button so sorry for posting again but:
Is it ok to keep the same types of tobacco together in the same bail wire jars even though they are in separate zip bags and they are different brends? (ie; VA's together with other VA's, VA/Per with other Va/Per?)


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Anthony,

I see no big problem in that if it's for the short term. I have done the same thing, being careful to have "like" tobaccos together. 

A simple test would be to check to see how much aroma leaves the jar when you open it. If it's stong then there would be the potential for "cross contamination" of the tobaccos. Like keeping Solani 633 and Escudo (although both VA/Pers) together could skew the flavor of both eventually.


----------



## AnthonySzum

Contrabass Bry said:


> Anthony,
> 
> I see no big problem in that if it's for the short term. I have done the same thing, being careful to have "like" tobaccos together.
> 
> A simple test would be to check to see how much aroma leaves the jar when you open it. If it's stong then there would be the potential for "cross contamination" of the tobaccos. Like keeping Solani 633 and Escudo (although both VA/Pers) together could skew the flavor of both eventually.


Thanks. They all smell very strong. I just don't want to keep them in the zip bag for too long and have them dry out on me.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and AnthonySzum

*Currently Trading*

indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and bierundtabak
Mitch and Jivey
CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
johnmoss and szyzk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. RJpuffs
17. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> RJpuffs and AnthonySzum
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
> owaindav and bierundtabak
> Mitch and Jivey
> CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
> johnmoss and szyzk
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 16. RJpuffs
> 17. Contrabass Bry
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 16.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> karatekyle
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


Jeff, Sam and I have completed our trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and AnthonySzum
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and bierundtabak
Mitch and Jivey
CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
johnmoss and szyzk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. RJpuffs
17. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



indigosmoke said:


> Jeff, Sam and I have completed our trade.


:doh:


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff, I should have added that you can put be back on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## bhxhhcz

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz


Our trade is underway. I've shipped the requested tin. We have communicated on how to make it happen due to the holiday travel schedules.

Thanks!

Jeremiah


----------



## bierundtabak

My package arrived today. I'm siked to try all these tobaccos I've heard so much about. Just smoked a bowl of penzance with a guiness. mmmmm Thanks Dave, Jeff, and everyone else who makes these trades possible.


----------



## owaindav

bierundtabak said:


> My package arrived today. I'm siked to try all these tobaccos I've heard so much about. Just smoked a bowl of penzance with a guiness. mmmmm Thanks Dave, Jeff, and everyone else who makes these trades possible.


And that's a wrap! Hope you enjoy and find something you really like!

Jeff, I guess you can put me back on the EPS list. This is kind of fun.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and AnthonySzum
indigosmoke and Sam_Wheat
owaindav and bierundtabak

*Currently Trading*

Mitch and Jivey
CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
johnmoss and szyzk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. RJpuffs
17. Contrabass Bry
18. indigosmoke
19. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## InsidiousTact

Well I still don't know what constitutes a new pipe smoker. I've been at it a few months though and have yet to try any oriental or English blends. If you think I qualify, I'd like to get on the list as a NPS.


----------



## RJpuffs

InsidiousTact said:


> Well I still don't know what constitutes a new pipe smoker. I've been at it a few months though and have yet to try any oriental or English blends. If you think I qualify, I'd like to get on the list as a NPS.


I'm next up on the EeepS list ... but ... my lack of love for Latakia is legendary. If you are looking for english/balkan/etc - maybe the next Eeep has more of a latakia inventory?


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I can get you started on the English path, my friend. 

Shoot me a PM and we'll discuss your likes/dislikes. 
Straight Virginias, VA/Per, VA/Bur, Aros...whatcha wanna try?


----------



## InsidiousTact

PM sent, thanks!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Trade initiated with Insidious Tract.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Trade with Jeremiah (bhxhhcz) complete (Thanks for the Nightcap!!).

Please sign me back up as an EPS.


----------



## bhxhhcz

CaptainEnormous said:


> Trade with Jeremiah (bhxhhcz) complete (Thanks for the Nightcap!!).
> 
> Please sign me back up as an EPS.


The Cap'n is a very generous brother. Thanks for the nice sampler. It should keep me busy for a while. My wife thanks you for the nicer smelling ones. :high5:


----------



## szyzk

My noob end is finally re-routed to johnmoss. Sorry for the delay, I ordered something for myself at the same time - figured I would just split it once it got here - but it took much longer than anticipated to get here. Next time I'll make two separate orders!

USPS 03093220000178911185


----------



## Jivey

Trade with Mitch is complete. A big thank you is in order as well. Plenty of great tobacco to try! Thanks again.


----------



## Firedawg

please sign me up as a NPS. As for what I like well Im so new I dont have a clue yet.


----------



## UIVandal

I'd like to be signed up for the newbie sampler trade

I don't know much, but I know I like aromatics, but I'd like to try some other stuff also.

NPS please


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk (03093220000178911185)
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Jivey

How do I go about leaving positive trade feedback for Mitch? Sorry to clutter the NPS trade with this but it was a seamless trade. Thanks!


----------



## indigosmoke

Jivey said:


> How do I go about leaving positive trade feedback for Mitch? Sorry to clutter the NPS trade with this but it was a seamless trade. Thanks!


Find a place where he posted then click on his name over his avatar. There's a link to leave trader feedback there.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


Ya needs to update the update, two noobs posted just 'afore but ain't mentioned thar (UIVandal & Firedawg). :ask:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

NPS end received! Good form, sir!

Not only did he send the requested tins, but added 1/2lb of Anni Cake to boot! Having never had this before, it is an extraordinary surprise! Very much in the spirit of this forum.

Glad to have you aboard! Now...

En Garde, Monsieur! You shipment goes our TODAY! I'll PM you the DC# when I get it.



Jeff, you can put me back on the EPS list.


----------



## johnmoss

I received Szyzk's end and his is on the way..9405 5036 9930 0462 2097 98

Sign me up an EPS again.


----------



## Mitch

I can sign up as a EPS again


----------



## InsidiousTact

Contrabass Bry said:


> NPS end received! Good form, sir!
> 
> Not only did he send the requested tins, but added 1/2lb of Anni Cake to boot! Having never had this before, it is an extraordinary surprise! Very much in the spirit of this forum.
> 
> Glad to have you aboard! Now...
> 
> En Garde, Monsieur! You shipment goes our TODAY! I'll PM you the DC# when I get it.


Why thank you, I try to be observant and I recall you mentioning that you hadn't tried it... Hope you end up liking it!

I can't wait!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Like it! I LOVE it!

It has so many qualities that I appreciate in a tobacco: nice sweetness, great burn, outstanding room note, etc...

It reminds me very much of Peretti's Park Square (but a considerably more affordable price!) I've had many bowls of this already and just smoked it right out of the bag without drying. First bowl was out of a thick-walled pot that I use for aromatics and it tasted like pipe candy! There was no evidence of Perique through the whole bowl, but a noticeable cavendish taste/mouthfeel. Then in my canadian for Virginias the Perique made it's presence known, even moreso in a meer.

Not at all ponderous in taste, but a full sweet flavor and creamy, voluminous smoke. Aftertaste was very light which also smacks of a sizable dose of cavendish in the blend.

Very enjoyable and one that will certainly be pleasant to others that I smoke around.

Since smoking nothing else for the past few days, I've smoked through almost the 2oz of shake that was in the bag and jarred the remaining bars of cake.

Thank you for "turning me on" to such an wonderful tobacco! This is sure to become part of my regular rotation!

Your tracking number is in your mailbox...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

17. RJpuffs
18. Contrabass Bry
19. johnmoss
20. Mitch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

17. Firedawg
18. UIVanda
19.
20.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]

Sorry for slacking off everyone! :doh:


----------



## owaindav

Jeff, my trade is done with bierundtabak. Put me back on the rotation.


----------



## Sarge

read the rules, not exactly sure how this works. Sounds like I'd just order a tin to have sent to the EPS anyway... I don't have an ounce of baccy but might as well go ahead and jump in though since I'll be firing up a pipe soon enough. Getting excited just thinking about it. :thumb:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

We understand, Jeff! These things don't organize themselves!

Cool! UIVandal, shoot me a PM with your address and likes/dislikes. I'm glad we got paired up, I saw you were lookin' to try some Tambo. Imma hook you up. Since you like aromatics, I'd love to lay some Blue Note on ya too!

*in my ominous Pinhead voice*
"Oh UIVandal, I have such sights to show you..." Mmmwuuhaahaha! :shocked:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak

*Currently Trading*

johnmoss and szyzk
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

17. RJpuffs
18. Contrabass Bry
19. johnmoss
20. Mitch
21. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

17. Firedawg
18. UIVanda
19. Sarge
20.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Sarge said:


> read the rules, not exactly sure how this works. Sounds like I'd just order a tin to have sent to the EPS anyway... I don't have an ounce of baccy but might as well go ahead and jump in though since I'll be firing up a pipe soon enough. Getting excited just thinking about it. :thumb:


That's basically it, yes. If you have any more questions feel free to send me a pm, or talk to your EPS (johnmoss).


----------



## Sarge

commonsenseman said:


> That's basically it, yes. If you have any more questions feel free to send me a pm, *or talk to your EPS (johnmoss*).


Oh boy, I didn't notice that. Umm.... Can I have a new EPS? Me and John Moss don't play well together. He sent the Cigar Newbie Pass to me. Got to shipping center before me, they sent it back to him, where it was in turn shipped back toward me and finally received. I sent a MaW to him, also dropped a bomb while I was @ it twisted, well that went half way around the globe before it was finally redirected and finally delivered yesterday.  In short Oh Boy. I need to start paying closer start attention. Hope the USPS gets this one correct otherwise I'll be lucky if this trade lands in 2011.  3rd times a charm maybe? by years end we'll have a book titled the misadventures of Sarge & Moss, the USPS debacle of '11.

in all seriousness, though I was serious about whats happened, ok, sounds good thanks!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Trade between bhxhhcz went through a couple weeks ago. Can I get back into the EPS queue, please?

Thanks!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Trade initiated with UIVandal!


----------



## BloodyCactus

Can I sign up as an NPS? I figure I have enough posts now


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak

*Currently Trading*

johnmoss and szyzk
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

17. RJpuffs
18. 
19. johnmoss
20. Mitch
21. owaindav
22. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

17. Firedawg
18. 
19. Sarge
20. BloodyCactus
21.
22.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Sarge said:


> Oh boy, I didn't notice that. Umm.... Can I have a new EPS? Me and John Moss don't play well together. He sent the Cigar Newbie Pass to me. Got to shipping center before me, they sent it back to him, where it was in turn shipped back toward me and finally received. I sent a MaW to him, also dropped a bomb while I was @ it twisted, well that went half way around the globe before it was finally redirected and finally delivered yesterday.  In short Oh Boy. I need to start paying closer start attention. Hope the USPS gets this one correct otherwise I'll be lucky if this trade lands in 2011.  3rd times a charm maybe? by years end we'll have a book titled the misadventures of Sarge & Moss, the USPS debacle of '11.
> 
> in all seriousness, though I was serious about whats happened, ok, sounds good thanks!


Wow, that sounds like it was pretty ridiculous. Would you really like to switch to another EPS?


----------



## dmgizzo

I'd like to be put on the NPS list please. :smokin:


----------



## Mitch

I have not contacted my guy. I would be willing to trade with this guy.



commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
> Mitch and Jivey
> owaindav and bierundtabak
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> johne moss and szyzk
> Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
> Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 17. RJpuffs
> 18.
> 19. johnmoss
> 20. Mitch
> 21. owaindav
> 22. CaptainEnormous
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 17. Firedawg
> 18.
> 19. Sarge
> 20. BloodyCactus
> 21.
> 22.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> karatekyle
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)
> 
> Wow, that sounds like it was pretty ridiculous. Would you really like to switch to another EPS?


----------



## thunderdan11

I would like to be added to the list of NPS. 

thanks


----------



## Sarge

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, that sounds like it was pretty ridiculous. Would you really like to switch to another EPS?


Lol, no I was jk... it was quite the debacle both ways though... already placed an order last night for Mr Moss so he should be receiving his requested items w/in the next day or two. :thumb: now I'm thinking I should proceed w/ finding a cheaper pipe.


----------



## BloodyCactus

Mitch said:


> I have not contacted my guy. I would be willing to trade with this guy.


I have pm'ed my Master EPS.


----------



## Mitch

PM Request sent to Bloodycactus.


----------



## Jack Straw

If I am ever referred to as a Master Experienced Pipe Smoker, I think my life would be officially complete. I would just become a reclusive hermit living in the mountains with a cellar of legend, giving nuggets of wisdom to NPS's who would make dangerous pilgrimages to admire my beard and watch me point with my pipe.

That said, Jeff sign me up as an EPS!


----------



## Firedawg

RJpuffs end has been sent out.


----------



## Mitch

I will call you anything for Stonehaven, hehehe



Jack Straw said:


> If I am ever referred to as a Master Experienced Pipe Smoker, I think my life would be officially complete. I would just become a reclusive hermit living in the mountains with a cellar of legend, giving nuggets of wisdom to NPS's who would make dangerous pilgrimages to admire my beard and watch me point with my pipe.
> 
> That said, Jeff sign me up as an EPS!


----------



## BloodyCactus

4noggins are prepping the bantam quails as we speak, rubbing their little legs down so they can run a package out to Mitch.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak

*Currently Trading*

johnmoss and szyzk
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
johnmoss and Sarge
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

21. owaindav
22. CaptainEnormous
23. Jack Straw

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

21. dmgizzo
22. thunderdan11
23.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

I think I found a picture of Jack Straw, Master Experienced Pipe Smoker:


----------



## szyzk

Trade with johnmoss is complete! He really went above and beyond - nailed me with Gatlinburger Mellow Moonshine, Sutliff Maple Street, CAO Bella Vanilla, MacBaren Virginia #1, Solani Silver Flake... All of which look and smell wonderful.

Then he knocked five off my "to try immediately" list - PS Luxury Twist, HOTW, Dunhill 965, Escudo and Stonehaven.

Incredible trade, thanks so much!


----------



## Jack Straw

LOL Jeff. :lol:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> I think I found a picture of Jack Straw, Master Experienced Pipe Smoker:


Very nice Andrew, but seriously Dude, trim your eyebrows.


----------



## owaindav

dmgizzo has made first contact.


----------



## johnmoss

I received Sarge's end today. His sampler will hit the mail tomorrow.

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0467 1064 36


----------



## johnmoss

I'm ready to go as a EPS again.


----------



## thunderdan11

I have been contacted by CaptainEnormous, (Dave) and we are working on our trade. This is a great idea, can't wait to make this trade.


----------



## EvoFX

i guess ill sign up since i have not done this yet. add me to the NPS


----------



## JakeDPR

I would like to be added to the NPS list please


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
johnmoss and Sarge
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
owaindav and dmgizzo
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

23. Jack Straw 
24. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

23. EvoFX
24. JakeDPR

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Jack Straw

Evo and I have made contact!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and Firedawg


Got his end, sent out my end. This is done when it lands on his doorstep, putta me back on the EeePS list!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
johnmoss and Sarge
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
owaindav and dmgizzo
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

24. johnmoss
25. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

24. JakeDPR
25.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## johnmoss

JakeDPR has made contact. We're underway.


----------



## Sarge

complete, thanks again John, awesome sampler/package! :tu


----------



## InsidiousTact

Contrabass Bry said:


> Like it! I LOVE it!
> 
> It has so many qualities that I appreciate in a tobacco: nice sweetness, great burn, outstanding room note, etc...
> 
> It reminds me very much of Peretti's Park Square (but a considerably more affordable price!) I've had many bowls of this already and just smoked it right out of the bag without drying. First bowl was out of a thick-walled pot that I use for aromatics and it tasted like pipe candy! There was no evidence of Perique through the whole bowl, but a noticeable cavendish taste/mouthfeel. Then in my canadian for Virginias the Perique made it's presence known, even moreso in a meer.
> 
> Not at all ponderous in taste, but a full sweet flavor and creamy, voluminous smoke. Aftertaste was very light which also smacks of a sizable dose of cavendish in the blend.
> 
> Very enjoyable and one that will certainly be pleasant to others that I smoke around.
> 
> Since smoking nothing else for the past few days, I've smoked through almost the 2oz of shake that was in the bag and jarred the remaining bars of cake.
> 
> Thank you for "turning me on" to such an wonderful tobacco! This is sure to become part of my regular rotation!
> 
> Your tracking number is in your mailbox...


I really am glad you like it, I got a bit worried as I have now heard two or three people say they didn't like it.

I just got my samples, trade complete! I'm going to be set for awhile... Did you send me an entire tin of blue note?!

I don't know what to say, other than thank you!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk
johnmoss and Sarge
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
owaindav and dmgizzo
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. RJpuffs
26.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. 
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Contrabass Bry

InsidiousTact said:


> I'm going to be set for awhile... Did you send me an entire tin of blue note?!


Nah, it's nothing when you buy it by the pound!

Smoke on, my man!


----------



## Mitch

Package received by bloodycactus. I should get it sent out tomorrow.



commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
> Mitch and Jivey
> owaindav and bierundtabak
> johnmoss and szyzk
> johnmoss and Sarge
> Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
> Mitch and BloodyCactus
> RJpuffs and Firedawg
> owaindav and dmgizzo
> CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
> Jack Straw and EvoFX
> johnmoss and JakeDPR
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 25. RJpuffs
> 26.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 25.
> 26.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> karatekyle
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## western_seraph

I finally hit 10 posts. Can I sign up for a NPS please!?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk
johnmoss and Sarge
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
owaindav and dmgizzo
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. RJpuffs
26.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. western_seraph
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## commonsenseman

western_seraph said:


> I finally hit 10 posts. Can I sign up for a NPS please!?


You may!


----------



## western_seraph

So I tried to send a message today to RJPuffs but it said I needed 15 posts to send a PM.

I read on the first page that 10 was the number--Did it change?


----------



## CaptainEnormous

It may! have.





Sorry about that. Infantile sense of humor.

I'm not sure about the necessary post-count. But getting to 15 shouldn't be too time consuming. The NPS trade is a great thing. . .It's worth it!


----------



## owaindav

Got me some nice GLP Meridian and Esoterica Dorchester from dmgizzo today. His has been sent!


----------



## Mitch

My end was mailed out this morning. Sent DC through pm


----------



## RJpuffs

western_seraph said:


> So I tried to send a message today to RJPuffs but it said I needed 15 posts to send a PM.
> 
> I read on the first page that 10 was the number--Did it change?


Post a few more, I'm not going anywhere opcorn:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

thunderdan11 said:


> I have been contacted by CaptainEnormous, (Dave) and we are working on our trade. This is a great idea, can't wait to make this trade.


Dan's end arrived (Thanks!). 
Sampler sent out.


----------



## dmgizzo

owaindav said:


> Got me some nice GLP Meridian and Esoterica Dorchester from dmgizzo today. His has been sent!


Received my package from Dave today, all I can say is WOW!

No time for pictures today so I will list the samples:

McClellans Blackwoods Flake
C&D Epiphany
Tambolaka
Stokkebye Bulk Cinnamon
Abenaki Turkish Balkan
McClelland GO Black Sea Sokhoum
Orlik Golden sliced
Gawith Celtic Talisman
Dark Birdseye
McClelland GO Smyrna No 1
Boswells Cocolate Cream
Sutliff Private Stock Maple St
Solani #633 Vaper Flake
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Gawith Navy Flake
Esoterica Penzance

Dave, I'm floored, it's obvious you put some time and effort and generosity into this, much appreciated. This should keep me busy for a while and I am certain will help develop my palate.

Thanks a million.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and bhxhhcz
Mitch and Jivey
owaindav and bierundtabak
johnmoss and szyzk
johnmoss and Sarge
Contrabass Bry and Insidioustact
owaindav and dmgizzo

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. RJpuffs
26.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. western_seraph
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



dmgizzo said:


> Received my package from Dave today, all I can say is WOW!
> 
> No time for pictures today so I will list the samples:
> 
> McClellans Blackwoods Flake
> C&D Epiphany
> Tambolaka
> Stokkebye Bulk Cinnamon
> Abenaki Turkish Balkan
> McClelland GO Black Sea Sokhoum
> Orlik Golden sliced
> Gawith Celtic Talisman
> Dark Birdseye
> McClelland GO Smyrna No 1
> Boswells Cocolate Cream
> Sutliff Private Stock Maple St
> Solani #633 Vaper Flake
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> Gawith Navy Flake
> Esoterica Penzance
> 
> Dave, I'm floored, it's obvious you put some time and effort and generosity into this, much appreciated. This should keep me busy for a while and I am certain will help develop my palate.
> 
> Thanks a million.


Holy cow Dave, you're a madman.


----------



## owaindav

Well, I guess I got a little carried away. I was putting together a couple samples of orientals for Aquinas, KickinIt's MAW, a couple of pipes for gibson_es and his NPS trade. My kitchen looked like the Orlik company threw up all over!

The ziplock company and the USPS sent me "thank you" letters.

By the way Jeff, if you remember correctly, my EPS was you and I'm not sure I've tried all those samples YET! LOL just kidding. Tried every one!


----------



## Firedawg

Rjpuffs hit me great!

Macbaren Vanilla Cream
Samuel Gawith Full Vir. Flake (I really have been looking for this one)
Rattray Hal O the Wynd 
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Dan TObacco Treasures of Ireland Limerick 
C&D Bayou Morning
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader(another one on my must try list)
C&D Exhausted Rooster (was on my wish list)
H&H Butternut Burley (Wishlist!)

And a shank brush which is great because I always forget to pick one up at the local b&M

I look forward to all these smokes and he really hit the profiles I wanted to try! thanks again.


----------



## BloodyCactus

Trade with Mitch complete!!  Super awesome stuff mate. I'd take pics but the wife took the camera when she took the kids to grandma's this morning. Thanks mate


----------



## Mitch

Awesome, I am glad you like them. Keep in touch and let me know what you think of the different blends. If you have questions about any, let me know also.



BloodyCactus said:


> Trade with Mitch complete!!  Super awesome stuff mate. I'd take pics but the wife took the camera when she took the kids to grandma's this morning. Thanks mate


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and dmgizzo
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. RJpuffs
26.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. western_seraph
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



owaindav said:


> Well, I guess I got a little carried away. I was putting together a couple samples of orientals for Aquinas, KickinIt's MAW, a couple of pipes for gibson_es and his NPS trade. My kitchen looked like the Orlik company threw up all over!
> 
> The ziplock company and the USPS sent me "thank you" letters.
> 
> By the way Jeff, if you remember correctly, my EPS was you and I'm not sure I've tried all those samples YET! LOL just kidding. Tried every one!


I do remember :thumb:


----------



## owaindav

Oh yeah, sign me back up.


----------



## johnmoss

JakeDPR's package arrived via UPS today. His is all packaged up and will hit the mail tomorrow via USPS. DC# 9405 5036 9930 0475 7206 86

I'm ready to go as an EPS again.


----------



## JakeDPR

Sweet, I will post here when I get my sampler! I can't wait


johnmoss said:


> JakeDPR's package arrived via UPS today. His is all packaged up and will hit the mail tomorrow via USPS. DC# 9405 5036 9930 0475 7206 86
> 
> I'm ready to go as an EPS again.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and dmgizzo
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. RJpuffs
26. owaindav
27. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. western_seraph
26.
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## thunderdan11

My trade has been completed with captainenormous. All I can say is wow, Dave was very generous. 

He sent me 14 different tobacco's to try and included a page that listed all of the sample blends that he broke out by style. 

I got:

Burley
Solani- aged burley flake
C& D- burley flake 2

Virginia
McClelland-virginia woods
Reiner- Golden Flake
C & D - blocade runner

English-
mac baren- Vintage Syrian
Dunhill-965
SG squadron leader
Just for him- Ruins of Isengard

Aromatics
McaClelland- holiday spirit
Hearth @ Home- trout stream
SG- Mayors chocolate flake

2 cigar type crossovers( I am a pretty big cigar smoker)
Gawith and Hogarth- dark flake unscented
C& D- Billy Bud 

It was very generous and a great start to my experience. Thank you...


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Enjoy the new blends, Dan!


Back on the EPS list I go (please and thank you, Jeff)!


----------



## owaindav

See Jeff, we're all mad! Mad I tell you!


----------



## Jack Straw

Received Evo's end, sampler outbound in the AM.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 25. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 25. western_seraph


Forgot to post update, trade in progress. :clap2:


----------



## western_seraph

Got confirmation today that the package is on its way to RJpuffs. Pm'd him the tracking number.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

owaindav and dmgizzo
Mitch and BloodyCactus
RJpuffs and Firedawg
CaptainEnormous and thunderdan11

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR
RJpuffs and western_seraph

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

26. owaindav
27. johnmoss
28. CaptainEnormous
29.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

26.
27. 
28. 
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Mr. Moustache

thunderdan11 said:


> My trade has been completed with captainenormous. All I can say is wow, Dave was very generous.
> 
> He sent me 14 different tobacco's to try and included a page that listed all of the sample blends that he broke out by style.
> 
> I got:
> 
> Burley
> Solani- aged burley flake
> C& D- burley flake 2
> 
> Virginia
> McClelland-virginia woods
> Reiner- Golden Flake
> C & D - blocade runner
> 
> English-
> mac baren- Vintage Syrian
> Dunhill-965
> SG squadron leader
> Just for him- Ruins of Isengard
> 
> Aromatics
> McaClelland- holiday spirit
> Hearth @ Home- trout stream
> SG- Mayors chocolate flake
> 
> 2 cigar type crossovers( I am a pretty big cigar smoker)
> Gawith and Hogarth- dark flake unscented
> C& D- Billy Bud
> 
> It was very generous and a great start to my experience. Thank you...


ooooh I love me some virginia woods!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and western_seraph


Got his end, sent my end - this is done when he receives it! Putta me back on the EPS list.


----------



## Jack Straw

Evo let me know a few days ago that he got his sampler, didn't seem to post it here - anyway that one's done. :hmm:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Evo let me know a few days ago that he got his sampler, didn't seem to post it here - anyway that one's done. :hmm:


I dunno "Jack", if that is your real name oke:


----------



## johnmoss

Jake PM'd me that he got his on Friday. So that one is done too.


----------



## JakeDPR

John hit me up real nice, I wish I could find my camera

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 
Burley Cake
Mild Burley 
Cades Cove Cavendish
Cornell&Diehl Haunted Bookshop 
Peterson Old Dublin
Peterson Irish Flake
Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake 
Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
Jack Straw and EvoFX
johnmoss and JakeDPR

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

26. owaindav
27. johnmoss
28. CaptainEnormous
29. RJpuffs
30. Jack Straw
31.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

26.
27. 
28. 
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## EvoFX

sorry about the wait, had the tobacco stored at another house. 


Andrew hit me up with some awesome stuff so far.

McClelland Frog Morton
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Saloni White & Black Flake
Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake
Dan Tobacco Da Vinci
Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Scented
Esoterica Dorchester
Esoterica Tilbury
C&D Exhausted Rooster
Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake
Dan Treasures of Ireland: Limerick


Thanks alot! excited to try them all!


----------



## Natedogg

Can I get put on the EPS list? I want to try at least one round in the rotation.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

26. owaindav
27. johnmoss
28. CaptainEnormous
29. RJpuffs
30. Jack Straw
31. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

26.
27. 
28. 
29. 
30. 
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Any newbies out there??? oke:

The pros are waiting to hook you up!


----------



## johnmoss

I think I'll back out of this for now. You can remove me from EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

26. owaindav
27. CaptainEnormous
28. RJpuffs
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg



johnmoss said:


> I think I'll back out of this for now. You can remove me from EPS list. Thanks!


Noted.


----------



## donovanrichardson

What are the conditions of this trade? I read the original post and didn't know if the rules were still the same as far as the 2oz/50g purchase for new pipe smokers trading.

I can't sign on right at this moment but was just inquiring about how this worked. I might in for a trade though in a couple weeks!


----------



## owaindav

Still the same rules. 50g or 100g trades. Sign up when you can!


----------



## donovanrichardson

owaindav said:


> Still the same rules. 50g or 100g trades. Sign up when you can!


Alright very cool! I definitely will try to sign up as soon as possible! I'm a poor college student so the money comes and goes haha.

Is there a common blend that gets asked for or anything? Just curious so that I could source it out on a couple sites.


----------



## owaindav

When you sign up, your EPS will give you a list of different tobaccos they would like. They will all usually be very easy to find so you shouldn't have any problem finding them. You pick from that list and either send it straight to them or send it to you then ship it out.


----------



## donovanrichardson

owaindav said:


> When you sign up, your EPS will give you a list of different tobaccos they would like. They will all usually be very easy to find so you shouldn't have any problem finding them. You pick from that list and either send it straight to them or send it to you then ship it out.


Alright very cool! I get paid this Friday so hopefully I can work something out with a EPS the next week or something, thanks for the replies Dave!


----------



## donovanrichardson

I would like to be signed up as a New Pipe Smoker and I believe owaindav is first on the list!


----------



## donovanrichardson

donovanrichardson said:


> I would like to be signed up as a New Pipe Smoker and I believe owaindav is first on the list!


EDIT: I would actually like to be removed on second thought. I will sign up in a couple weeks if funds allow. Sorry for the confusion Dave, I will talk to you at a later date regarding a trade assuming you are still open to the idea.


----------



## astripp

Can I be added as a NPS?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

26. owaindav
27. CaptainEnormous
28. RJpuffs
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

26. astripp
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## owaindav

astrip has initiated the trade!


----------



## astripp

UPS tracking number: 1Z9YA2750359932706


----------



## rentalman

Can I be added to the NPS List?


----------



## owaindav

Got astripp's end and his is sent! Seems he decided to send a little extra too! Good job Andrew. Getting into the spirit of the pipe side. I assume it's the same on the cigar side as well.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX
owaindav and astripp

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous
28. RJpuffs
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman
28. 
29. 
30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## rentalman

Whoops, I missed the part where I had to have more posts to get pm's. It's been a long while since I've been on this site and it looks like my old posts are gone. As soon as I can pm, I'll get in touch.


----------



## Firedawg

Add me to EPS please!


----------



## Dan_

Long time cigar smoker, new pipe smoker. Sign me up for the trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX
owaindav and astripp

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous
28. RJpuffs
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg
31. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman
28. Dan_
29. 
30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## BKDW

Count me in.


----------



## Pipedreamz

NPS wanting to be added to the list!


----------



## RJpuffs

Wishlist sent to Dan_ :bump2:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I have sent a couple e-mails to UIVandal in an attempt to figure out where we stand. He has not responded. From his stats, it looks like he hasn't logged on in about a month.

What would be the standard protocol here?


----------



## astripp

Dave's sampler pack arrive today, and it is quite a collection:
Penzance (heard a lot of buzz about that blend here)
Peterson University Flake
Anniversary Kake
Low Country Cooper
McC Frog Morton
Dunhill Early Morning smoke
GL Pease Embarcadero
C&D Epiphany
Butternut Burley
McC GO Smyrna, Katerini Classic, and Black Sea


----------



## Natedogg

Can we get an updated list? I'm not sure who should be lined up with who at this point.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX
owaindav and astripp

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and UIVanda
RJpuffs and Dan_

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous
28. 
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg
31. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman
28. 
29. BKDW
30. Pipedreamz
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Contrabass Bry said:


> I have sent a couple e-mails to UIVandal in an attempt to figure out where we stand. He has not responded. From his stats, it looks like he hasn't logged on in about a month.
> 
> What would be the standard protocol here?


PM sent.



Natedogg said:


> Can we get an updated list? I'm not sure who should be lined up with who at this point.


Sorry, asleep at the computer :ranger:


----------



## Natedogg

Believe me, I fully understand. Thanks!


----------



## Natedogg

Pipedreamz, I think you have PM's turned off in your account options. I can't PM you.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Natedogg said:


> Pipedreamz, I think you have PM's turned off in your account options. I can't PM you.


I'll go look but I think I don't have access to PMs until tomorrow. 10 postes AND 5 day. I thought it was which ever came first. So I'll look at my account settings but if I need to be bumped back I can be.


----------



## Natedogg

We can wait an extra day if that's the case. I don't pay attention to rules very well.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX
owaindav and astripp

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Dan_

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous
28. 
29. Jack Straw
30. Natedogg
31. Firedawg
32. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman
28. 
29. BKDW
30. Pipedreamz
31. 
32.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## rentalman

Got my PM from Captn E, but I still don't seem to be able to reply. I'll try posting a bit more today to see if I'm still not over the threshold.


----------



## owaindav

rentalman said:


> Got my PM from Captn E, but I still don't seem to be able to reply. I'll try posting a bit more today to see if I'm still not over the threshold.


Have to have 15


----------



## rentalman

owaindav said:


> Have to have 15


My mistake, I could have sworn it said 10 posts and 5 days somewhere. I'll just see if there's any posts I could add some value too.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainEnormous

rentalman said:


> Got my PM from Captn E, but I still don't seem to be able to reply. I'll try posting a bit more today to see if I'm still not over the threshold.


Thanks for posting a reply here. Very thoughtful.
I'm in no hurry. Whenever you are able to send PMs and want to do the Newbie trade, go ahead and respond to my message.


----------



## BDog

Cigar guy here. My girlfriends brother likes to smoke a pipe. I thought it would be nice to send him a good sized care package of some different types of baccy. He is in law school and likes to smoke his pipe while reading volumes of text so I figured if I was in the same situation it would be nice to have some samples on hand. :bigrin:

So please add me to the list and I will do my best to cover my end of the deal! I head that Butternut Burley is good so perhaps some of that could be included? It would be great to just "bomb" him!
I am completely a novice and have no idea whats good or not so please take that into consideration.

Thank you! Bruce aka BDog


----------



## Pipedreamz

Wish list granted for Natedogg


----------



## Natedogg

Yay! My wish has been granted!

Better watch out though, I've got a good return fire planned for you.


----------



## Firedawg

BDog and I are underway.


----------



## Max_Power

Please put me down as a new pipe smoker. I think it's time to wet my feet on this other slope.

I don't have a pipe yet, but may be getting my friend's father's collection. In the meantime, I will procure a cob probably.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and western_seraph
johnmoss and JakeDPR
Jack Straw and EvoFX
owaindav and astripp

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Firedawg and Bdog

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous

29. Jack Straw

32. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman

29. BKDW

32. Max_Power

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Max_Power

Bryan and I have made contact, and this is underway.	:thumb:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and Dan_


Got his end, sent out my end, done when he gets it!

Put me back on the Eeeps list! ipe:


----------



## Firedawg

Bdog and I are completed. This was a great and smooth transaction.


----------



## Natedogg

Got my package from Pipedreamz today. As soon as I confirm his address his will get packaged up and sent tomorrow.

Thanks dude!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog

*Currently Trading*

Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous

29. Jack Straw
33. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman

29. BKDW
33.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

Sent out my end this morning before work. It's all up to the USPS now!

Put me back in the rotation please!


----------



## Dan_

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out my end, done when he gets it!
> 
> Put me back on the Eeeps list! ipe:


Got the sampler, awesome printout with descriptions. Had some of the C&D Bayou Morning, it was great. Can't wait to try the rest, the Quiet Nights smells freaking awesome. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Just received Christopher's end last night. I'll have something out either Friday or Saturday!

I'll PM you the DC#.


----------



## Rock31

As soon as I dig into the baccy I currently have I will be joining this


----------



## User Name

I'd like to be signed up as a newbie, if I have enough posts that is.

I've never really ventured out of PS and hearth and home bulks.


----------



## owaindav

You can drop me back into the next EPS slot.


----------



## Max_Power

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just received Christopher's end last night. I'll have something out either Friday or Saturday!
> 
> I'll PM you the DC#.


WooHoo!

I've been smoking a few cobs for a week or so and I just ordered my first briar this morning. I will be sure and fire up something from this trade in it when it arrives.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

If you're anything like me, prepare for your universe to expand...

Honestly, I'm excited about your lineup!

:cheer2:Yay, tobacco!:cheer2:


----------



## BDog

Firedawg said:


> Bdog and I are completed. This was a great and smooth transaction.


A HUGE thanks go out to Firedawg who really hit hard with his end of the trade! I spoke with my girlfriends brother tonight who was just floored at all the great pipe tobacco samples AND a full fiver of cigars that FireDawg included!

This was extremely generous and made me look great!!!

I will try and get him to take a picture and send it to me. If he does I will post in this thread.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog

*Currently Trading*

Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. CaptainEnormous

29. Jack Straw
33. RJpuffs
34. NateDogg
35. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. rentalman

29. BKDW
33. User Name
34.
35.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



owaindav said:


> You can drop me back into the next EPS slot.


----------



## User Name

PM sent to RJ


----------



## Pipedreamz

Natedogg and I have completed our trade. I just got in from a long day and did a quick look through. There are about 15 or so really good samples. REALLY GOOD samples! Thanks Nate.


----------



## Natedogg

Happy to be of service! I wanted to make sure you had a good round sampling of the different types of blends available.


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> A HUGE thanks go out to Firedawg who really hit hard with his end of the trade! I spoke with my girlfriends brother tonight who was just floored at all the great pipe tobacco samples AND a full fiver of cigars that FireDawg included!
> 
> This was extremely generous and made me look great!!!
> 
> I will try and get him to take a picture and send it to me. If he does I will post in this thread.


Just received picture of the great samples sent by Firedawg! Here they are! He was most impressed with the selections!




























And the 5'er of smokes!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Even after reading through the rules of this I'm a bit lost past that I would be sending some one a tin of tobacco in exchange for a number of samplers.

I would like to sign up - Dirtyblacksocks - I can PM my address to whoever is necessary.

I simply do not know whom I would be paired with etc. - please PM me the information further from here so I may get a taste of what good smoke is by comparison to the aromatics I've been using up to now!

Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Even after reading through the rules of this I'm a bit lost past that I would be sending some one a tin of tobacco in exchange for a number of samplers.
> 
> I would like to sign up - Dirtyblacksocks - I can PM my address to whoever is necessary.
> 
> I simply do not know whom I would be paired with etc. - please PM me the information further from here so I may get a taste of what good smoke is by comparison to the aromatics I've been using up to now!
> 
> Thanks.


Given the cost of shipping these days, I recommend doing two 2oz tins for ten samples. Commonsenseman will post an update here which will pair you with an EPS (as available), thereafter you PM the designated EPS and take it from there.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Max Power's end went out today. When it lands, put me back on the EPS list,please.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Package from Rentalman arrived. 
Samples sent out.


----------



## rentalman

CaptainEnormous said:


> Package from Rentalman arrived.
> Samples sent out.


My Samples were received and very much appreciated. Generous selection and I look forward to enjoying each one. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

rentalman said:


> My Samples were received and very much appreciated. Generous selection and I look forward to enjoying each one. Thanks.


Another satisfied newbie. Excellent.

Please put me back on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## karatekyle

You can take me off the waiting list. I've managed to explore the hobby through my own means. Much thanks though!


----------



## RJpuffs

User Name said:


> PM sent to RJ


Forgot to update, trade in progress. :car:


----------



## commonsenseman

:smash:

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and User Name

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw

34. NateDogg
35. owaindav
36. Contrabass Bry
37. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

34. DirtyBlackSocks
35.
36.
37.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## bigslowrock

ok you guys win. 

Jeff, sign me up for some NPS action.


----------



## Natedogg

DirtyBlackSocks and I are under way. He PM'd me and I sent my wishlist.


----------



## commonsenseman

> 35. owaindav
> 
> 35. bigslowrock





bigslowrock said:


> ok you guys win.
> 
> Jeff, sign me up for some NPS action.


Here ya go ^^^



Natedogg said:


> DirtyBlackSocks and I are under way. He PM'd me and I sent my wishlist.


Noted!


----------



## owaindav

bigslowrock and I are now under way!


----------



## Natedogg

DirtyBlackSocks and I are on temporary hold until the end of the month. No big deal, he can take his time.


----------



## Max_Power

I received my end from Bryan today, our trade is completed.

Some great looking and smelling tobaccos in here; I think I need to get a notebook and systematically begin smoking these.



Thank you Bryan, I can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Rock31

Very nice Chris


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice supply there Chris, enjoy those blends!


----------



## User Name

Nice looking custom blend too!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

"My Blend: McC 5100 & 5105 soaked in Balvenie Doublewood scotch". 

Respect.


----------



## User Name

CaptainEnormous said:


> "My Blend: McC 5100 & 5105 soaked in Balvenie Doublewood scotch".
> 
> Respect.


Were you trying to stuff your pipe twice when bits of the different tobaccos fell into your scotch, creating this concoction?

Does it glow with energy?


----------



## owaindav

User Name said:


> Were you trying to stuff your pipe twice when bits of the different tobaccos fell into your scotch, creating this concoction?
> 
> Does it glow with energy?


LOL, "Hey, your pipe tobacco fell into my peanut butter...." etc. Then we all laugh and a new pipe tobacco is born....


----------



## User Name

owaindav said:


> LOL, "Hey, your pipe tobacco fell into my peanut butter...." etc. Then we all laugh and a new pipe tobacco is born....


I was thinking he was drunk off his ass and tried to drink his tobacco and smoke his scotch.

Then a flash of light, and he remembers nothing.

Days later he wakes up in the forest, completely naked with nothing but a pipe, his magical pipe mixture, and a golden quill which is part of a totally different story/quest.


----------



## owaindav

User Name said:


> I was thinking he was drunk off his ass and tried to drink his tobacco and smoke his scotch.
> 
> Then a flash of light, and he remembers nothing.
> 
> Days later he wakes up in the forest, completely naked with nothing but a pipe, his magical pipe mixture, and a golden quill which is part of a totally different story/quest.


OK, wow. You should either get help or start writing books! LOl


----------



## User Name

owaindav said:


> OK, wow. You should either get help or start writing books! LOl


Actually I'm doing both.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> :smash:
> 
> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and User Name


Got his end, sent out my end - this is done as soon as he receives it! Put me back for more EeePS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman
RJpuffs and User Name

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and Bigslowrock

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

36. Contrabass Bry
37. CaptainEnormous
38. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

36.
37.
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## User Name

I got my end from RJPuffs today! And what a awesome sampler:

AROMATIC: MacBaren's Vanilla Cream and Black Ambrosia, plus Dan Tobacco's Treasures of Ireland- Galway.

VIRGINIA: FVF, PSLTF

VAPER: PSLNF, C&D Bayou Morning, Dan Tobacco's Treasures of Ireland- Limerick

LATAKIA: GL Pease Quiet Nights

BURELY/PERIQUE: C&D Exhasted Rooster.

I don't have a camera, if I did I'd post some pics of this loot.

I'm really looking forward to trying all of these blends. I have only about 4 flakes left of both PSLNF and PSLTF, so I'm really glad you decided to include those Ron. Those are the only two that I've had.

I haven't had GL Pease yet and I love english, can't wait for quiet nights.

I was just drooling over NateDogg's bayou morning and wanting to try some. It's like Ron read my mind before I did.

FVF! crazy, I've really wanted to try this one. And with supply so short? Ron has to be insane.

I've never had a problem with Aromatics, but Ron made sure he gave me one's without Burley, thank you sir!

I'm glad though that he did include a non-cased/flavored burley blend for me to try out. Who knows, I might grow to like it and change my non-burley ways.



Thanks Ron aka RJ aka RJPuffs, I'll be sure to enjoy these blends to their fullest. And thanks for opening the doors even wider to my pipe journey. This Newbie trade is awesome, and I'm really excited to be a part of it.

EDIT: Forgot to add the Bristle Pipe Cleaners, plus the letter that he typed up for me describing the blends. Looks like it was typed on nice paper too. Good for rolling blunts.

^joke...kinda


^okay that "kinda" was a joke too.


----------



## Natedogg

< twilightzone>Good to see you got some Bayou Morning! Funny how that worked out...< /twilightzone>

Try it in the morning first as your first smoke.


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> < twilightzone>Good to see you got some Bayou Morning! Funny how that worked out...< /twilightzone>
> 
> Try it in the morning first as your first smoke.


I'm going to try it first thing tomorrow morning! :cp

That is, as long as it isn't raining. :rain:

It smells great though. The perique really comes through from the baggie aroma.


----------



## Natedogg

Awesome! It smokes slow and cool, enjoy it!


----------



## Firedawg

EPS please 

Thanks


----------



## RJpuffs

User Name said:


> I got my end from RJPuffs today! And what a awesome sampler:


My pleasure! I always open way too many tins/containers, glad they come to use before drying to a crisp :new_all_coholic:


----------



## freestoke

Add me as an EPS. Just did a cellar inventory at tobaccocellar and I'm SHOCKED! SHOCKED, I tell you. I have entirely too much tobacco for my age group.


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> Add me as an EPS. Just did a cellar inventory at tobaccocellar and I'm SHOCKED! SHOCKED, I tell you. I have entirely too much tobacco for my age group.


Apparently I'm doing this wrong. Anybody want to clue me in?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman
RJpuffs and User Name

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and Bigslowrock

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

36. Contrabass Bry
37. CaptainEnormous
38. RJpuffs
39. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

36.
37.
38. 
39.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



freestoke said:


> Add me as an EPS. Just did a cellar inventory at tobaccocellar and I'm SHOCKED! SHOCKED, I tell you. I have entirely too much tobacco for my age group.





freestoke said:


> Apparently I'm doing this wrong. Anybody want to clue me in?


Not doing anything wrong, the guy who updates this thing has just been slacking off lately! :ballchain:


----------



## jader

I would love to be added to the new pipe smoker list. I have put my address in my settings.


----------



## Troutman22

I would like to be added to the NPS list.


----------



## bigslowrock

owaindav done put the hurt on me. I think he sent me like 152 different pipe tobaccos. :madgrin::boom::boom:














































and a pipe!


----------



## Natedogg

DirtyBlackSocks and I are back in business. His end is coming my way now.


----------



## Max_Power

Looks like a mice selection Jason. If yore anything like me, this slop will get pretty slippery quite quickly.


----------



## skydvejam

I would like to be added to the NPS list, I will have to have it shipped directly to my partner, and they would have to be able to ship to an APO address since I am currently deployed.
Thanks


----------



## whodeeni

I would like to be added to the NST Also!

thanks!


----------



## owaindav

You can list mine and bigslowrock as done. Waiting on his end still but since he's got 39 trades from the cigar side and from what I understand, should have more if folks would have done their part in bumping his trader rating, I figured I'd get his end out with some other samples I was sending.

I can take the next slot on the EPS.


----------



## bigslowrock

owaindav said:


> you can list mine and bigslowrock as done. Waiting on his end still but since he's got 39 trades from the cigar side and from what i understand, should have more if folks would have done their part in bumping his trader rating, i figured i'd get his end out with some other samples i was sending.
> 
> I can take the next slot on the eps.


9405 5036 9930 0020 3142 23


----------



## freestoke

bigslowrock said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0020 3142 23


6703 4343 5555 2221 3214 66 :rotfl:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman
RJpuffs and User Name
owaindav and Bigslowrock

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

36. Contrabass Bry
37. CaptainEnormous
38. RJpuffs
39. Firedawg
40. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

36. jader
37. Troutman22
38. skydvejam
39. whodeeni
40.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## skydvejam

I do belive tomorrow I will be able to PM you RJ, and then we will get this ball rolling and figure out how we are going to work this out. Just a question for you have you ever shipped anything to an APO address before? If not I can walk you through the process it is quite easy, just have to fill out a customs form.
Thanks,
James


----------



## Troutman22

CaptainEnormous and I have begun...:nod:


----------



## kneepa

Heya guys. I would like to to be put on the New smoker list, please. Time is right for me to try and branch out a bit. Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 38. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 38. skydvejam





skydvejam said:


> I would like to be added to the NPS list, I will have to have it shipped directly to my partner, and they would have to be able to ship to an APO address since I am currently deployed.
> Thanks


Looks like we be matched, send me a PM lane: 
APO should not be a problem sending out (its just US mail), but let me know if any specific advice related thusly.


----------



## jader

Trade is underway with Contrabass Bry. 
My end has been purchased and should be shipped from the online vendor soon.


----------



## skydvejam

Ron, just as soon as the site lets me PM you, it will be off.


----------



## jader

skydvejam said:


> Ron, just as soon as the site lets me PM you, it will be off.


It appears the numbers are not 10posts any more. Yesterday when I tried to PM Bryan, it told me I needed 15 to PM and only had 14. That was an easy fix, but maybe someone can update the front page.


----------



## jader

jader said:


> Trade is underway with Contrabass Bry.
> My end has been purchased and should be shipped from the online vendor soon.


The vendor has updated the order to a shipped status.


----------



## skydvejam

Well considering I am in the 20's with my posts, I do not think that is the issue.


----------



## skydvejam

I think it is just a time issue, sorry it is taking a little while RJ, trying to think of a good way to make contact in the mean time, but can not think of a secure way


----------



## CaptainEnormous

skydvejam said:


> I think it is just a time issue, sorry it is taking a little while RJ, trying to think of a good way to make contact in the mean time, but can not think of a secure way


I took 48 hours for my PM privileges to go through when I first got to 10 (or is it 15?) posts. If you don't have PM access by tomorrow, post again here and I'll PM a moderator to ask for you.


----------



## skydvejam

Sounds like a plan, will do thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman
RJpuffs and User Name
owaindav and Bigslowrock

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
Contrabass Bry and jader
RJpuffs and skydvejam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg
40. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni
40. kneepa

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

skydvejam said:


> I think it is just a time issue, sorry it is taking a little while RJ, trying to think of a good way to make contact in the mean time, but can not think of a secure way


It'll kick in, eventually arty:


----------



## owaindav

kneepa and I have gotten kicked off.


----------



## skydvejam

Still waiting, when I looked at my date, looks like tomorrow I should be able to PM, time can seem to crawl out here >.<


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and Dan_
Firedawg and Bdog
Natedogg and Pipedreamz
Contrabass Bry and Max_Power
CaptainEnormous and rentalman
RJpuffs and User Name
owaindav and Bigslowrock

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
Contrabass Bry and jader
RJpuffs and skydvejam
owaindav and kneepa

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

I got DirtyBlackSock's end today, thanks dude! My end will go out tomorrow. Once the post office does their part and he gets his we'll be all set.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

skydvejam said:


> Still waiting, when I looked at my date, looks like tomorrow I should be able to PM, time can seem to crawl out here >.<


Hey. I offered yesterday to PM a Moderator for you if you couldn't PM by today. . .

Didn't realize you had a date you knew of (I guess it's a post count, and a time as Puff member, that decides PM privileges?).

Still happy to contact the mods on your behalf. But it sounds like it might be premature? If you think you should be able to PM but can't, post again saying so and I'll ask around for you.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Troutman22's end arrived (thanks!). 
Sampler sent his way.


----------



## Troutman22

I also received samples from CaptainEnormous. 11 different samples!!! INCREDIBLE!!! Can't wait to try them and thanks again! :beerchug:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Troutman22 said:


> I also received samples from CaptainEnormous. 11 different samples!!! INCREDIBLE!!! Can't wait to try them and thanks again! :beerchug:


. . .another satisfied newbie!

Put me back on the EPS list, please.


----------



## CWL

Please put me down as an EPS trader.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
Contrabass Bry and jader
RJpuffs and skydvejam
owaindav and kneepa

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg
40. CaptainEnormous
41. CWL

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni
40. 
41.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## kneepa

owaindav said:


> kneepa and I have gotten kicked off.


 Sent my end out earlier today


----------



## bigslowrock

Dave- you've haven't seen my package yet have you?

the package tracking hasn't updated since the night that I sent it.


----------



## skydvejam

Yes I was able to send a PM today, so me and RJ are now in communication, and once I find out what he wants, and where to have it shipped, my end will be started.


----------



## bigslowrock

bigslowrock said:


> Dave- you've haven't seen my package yet have you?
> 
> the package tracking hasn't updated since the night that I sent it.


finally made it to bama! Hopefully they drop it off today.


----------



## owaindav

bigslowrock said:


> finally made it to bama! Hopefully they drop it off today.


Sorry I forgot to post that I hadn't gotten it yesterday, Jason. Apparently I didn't post a lot that I was intending. I guess I'm losing it! :banana:


----------



## Zfog

I would like to sign up as a New Puffer! Gotta get my feet wet!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I would like to sign up as a New Puffer! Gotta get my feet wet!


You won't be disappointed Zach! I haven't even signed up for this myself yet as I have been so busy with all of these other samples!!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> You won't be disappointed Zach! I haven't even signed up for this myself yet as I have been so busy with all of these other samples!!


It is fun being on the noob side again! Im psyched!


----------



## Firedawg

I have tried to get a hold of my NPS but his mailbox is full it seems.

whodeeni clean out your mailbox!!!


----------



## owaindav

owaindav said:


> Sorry I forgot to post that I hadn't gotten it yesterday, Jason. Apparently I didn't post a lot that I was intending. I guess I'm losing it! :banana:


Still nothing as of today. Hopefully Monday!


----------



## bigslowrock

A week for a priority package. awesome job there USPS.


----------



## skydvejam

LOL that is about the amount of time it is taking for them to get stuff to me right now.


----------



## RJpuffs

bigslowrock said:


> A week for a priority package. awesome job there USPS.


One must be thankful they show up at all!

With snail mail there are two things to remember:
_Priority isn't_; and
_Delivery Confirmation doesn't_.

In my experience, Priority is simply a package rate for First Class Mail. Sometimes the latter is delivered faster than Priority Mail. DC's are a joke (applies to that Washington place too). They're scanned only about half the time, which makes them virtually useless. Only a Fed agency could get away with this crap :cheeky:


----------



## canadianpiper

where do I post a potential trade nightcap for ennerdale or Red Rapperee? I cannot find the trade forum.


----------



## donovanrichardson

canadianpiper said:


> where do I post a potential trade nightcap for ennerdale or Red Rapperee? I cannot find the trade forum.


You'll need 100 posts to get there brother!


----------



## canadianpiper

perfect, All cleared up. Thanks.


----------



## owaindav

Well, got updates for both my trades! Got them both in the mail. We'll get my end out to kneepa hopefully tomorrow. He sent me Cumberland and Rajah's Court. Two I've been wanting to try. He was going to send a SG Grous-moor as well but I told him to keep that one for himself since SG is so hard to get right now.

bigslowrock is a sneaky one. Figures since he's a cigar guy too. Since he had 30+ trades I didn't wait for his end to get here first. Should have since he sent me C&D Burley #3 (can't wait to try it), McC Smyrna No.1 (love this stuff) AND Rajah's Court (gives me one to age or send out as samples!)

Thanks a bunch both of you. I hope you enjoyed and will enjoy your samples as much as I appreciate your ends of the trade!


----------



## Firedawg

I think I need to request a new NPS mine doesnt want to play or just ignores me...he has been on everyday since. If he does still want to do it I still have him covered. I will thump him for his misgivings!!! hehehehe


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Got my trade in back from Natedogg - quite a selection! So many that I'm too lazy to post all of them haha, thanks.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

I'll pair up with Firedawg if it's not a problem - unless we're supposed to stick with our same people non stop?


----------



## laloin

Firedawg said:


> I think I need to request a new NPS mine doesnt want to play or just ignores me...he has been on everyday since. If he does still want to do it I still have him covered. I will thump him for his misgivings!!! hehehehe


Send hims his tambo laced with kelly's coin and tell him to smoke it on a empty stomach firedawg :faint:
troy


----------



## Sarge

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I'll pair up with Firedawg if it's not a problem - unless we're supposed to stick with our same people non stop?


unless something has the changed it's actually one trade per noobie just like the cigar trade. @ least the rules still state "We will limit this to One Trade Only for Newbies."


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Sarge said:


> unless something has the changed it's actually one trade per noobie just like the cigar trade. @ least the rules still state "We will limit this to One Trade Only for Newbies."


Ah, so now I'm no longer a newbie and have to give to recieve, I see


----------



## owaindav

laloin said:


> Send hims his tambo laced with kelly's coin and tell him to smoke it on a empty stomach firedawg :faint:
> troy


Good grief! And I thought I was devious.


----------



## Natedogg

Since DirtyBlackSocks and I are done, put me back on the eeeps please!


----------



## freestoke

Natedogg said:


> Since DirtyBlackSocks and I are done, put me back on the eeeps please!


How long is the waiting list on this anyhow? Seems like I'd show up at 80 or 115 or something. Apparently only the next few names are ever in evidence. It would be informative to know more or less when my number is coming up -- assuming I haven't fallen through the cracks or something. Just wondering...not that it really matters.


----------



## Natedogg

We have to wait for commonsenseman to update the list, and looks like he's slacking off again. 

Once he updates the list, he will pair you up with an EPS and post it. If there's no EPS to pair you up with because all of the EPSs are paired up already, you will get placed in a holding patern.

It shouldn't take long though.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Received jader's end last night! Thanks! 

His goes out tomorrow.


----------



## freestoke

Natedogg said:


> Once he updates the list, he will pair you up with an EPS...


Hmmm...maybe that's the problem. Since I started smoking a pipe in 1961, I sorta figured I'd qualify for the EPS list. Maybe not. sigh. Tough crowd.


----------



## Natedogg

Oh, I thought you signed up as an NPS because you were new to the forum and wanted to try new tobaccos.

If you have a plethora of blends and would like to share them as an EPS, I don't see why you couldn't sign up as an EPS.


----------



## Firedawg

My NPS got a hold of me and needs to wait for a while. I am good with that. So It is in the works.


----------



## freestoke

Natedogg said:


> I don't see why you couldn't sign up as an EPS.


I did. At least I thought I did. This seems to go a lot slower than I thought in any case, maybe 2 or 3 month delays? Longer? There don't seem to be as many NPS applicants as EPSs, so it wouldn't surprise me if it took a while to percolate to the top of the list.

I could assemble a pretty substantial array of smokes for an NPS to try. Maybe not up to the powerhouse bombs a lot of you could put together, but I don't think you'd call it meager by any means.


----------



## Zfog

Just a self bump to get on the list as an NPS! Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and jader
RJpuffs and skydvejam
owaindav and kneepa

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg
40. CaptainEnormous
41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni
40. Zfog
41. 
42. 
43. 
44.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## commonsenseman

freestoke said:


> I did. At least I thought I did. This seems to go a lot slower than I thought in any case, maybe 2 or 3 month delays? Longer? There don't seem to be as many NPS applicants as EPSs, so it wouldn't surprise me if it took a while to percolate to the top of the list.
> 
> I could assemble a pretty substantial array of smokes for an NPS to try. Maybe not up to the powerhouse bombs a lot of you could put together, but I don't think you'd call it meager by any means.


My mistake Jim, I thought I added you before. You're on the list now!

It doesn't usually take that long, I've just been a little.....umm.....preoccupied lately.



Zfog said:


> Just a self bump to get on the list as an NPS! Thanks


Gotcha!

Many apologies for being such a slacker lately everyone, thanks for bearing with me! ipe:


----------



## Zfog

commonsenseman said:


> My mistake Jim, I thought I added you before. You're on the list now!
> 
> It doesn't usually take that long, I've just been a little.....umm.....preoccupied lately.
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Many apologies for being such a slacker lately everyone, thanks for bearing with me! ipe:


lol no problem at all! Thanks for throwing me on the list.


----------



## freestoke

Zfog said:


> lol no problem at all! Thanks for throwing me on the list.


Yep, thanks for the update, Jeff!


----------



## Zfog

CaptainEnormous and I have made PM contact and are underway! Sweeeet!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks

*Currently Trading*

Contrabass Bry and jader
RJpuffs and skydvejam
owaindav and kneepa
CaptainEnormous and Zfog

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

41. 
42. 
43. 
44.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Zfog said:


> CaptainEnormous and I have made PM contact and are underway! Sweeeet!


----------



## Firedawg

Jeff I got a response and he is busy until the end of the month so I will keep spot #43 if it is good with you all.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and skydvejam


Got his end, sent out his sampler. This is done when he gets it (hopefully really soon). Putta me back on the EPS list! :banana:


----------



## jader

Wow (and thank you) is all that I can say, Contrabass Bry totally hooked me up.
lane:

When I got home, I had a nice package waiting for me and I dont think I could wipe the grin off my face. Not only did he send me way more than I expected, he also gave me a write up on each of the tobacco's and a suggested smoking order. Being that these are the first non-cavendish blends I have been around, I am just amazed at the different smells coming from them. Everything from pungent to something that smells like christmas.










I think the pics says it all. I have a fresh cob waiting to try some of these, and my first briar should be in next week. If he did not give me a suggested order to smoke 'em, I am not sure how I would pick something first!

Again thank you so much Bryan!


----------



## jader

Oh, and I will be promptly trying these out, however tonight was not the night. We had a firepit going and I did not want the smell of this crap wood we have to get in the way of my savoring these. 

Did I mention how excited I am


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Got ZFog's end in the mail (thanks!). 
His samples are on their way.


----------



## Zfog

CaptainEnormous said:


> Got ZFog's end in the mail (thanks!).
> His samples are on their way.


I'm glad it showed up so quick for ya!


----------



## Zfog

I got my trade from CaptainEnormous today and I must admit he knocked me around a little! lol
Here is the damage:










I am super psyched! Now I get to try blends like Stonehaven, Penzance and others that I need to read up on even more. I even got hit with a nice little pipe, which my little buddy Aidan was trying to snatch. ha
Thanks again for the awesome selection!


----------



## Firedawg

lol great pic!


----------



## Zfog

My son being a red head looks like he should be smoking a pipe himself. Cute little Irish Punk!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader

*Currently Trading*

owaindav and kneepa

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

41. 
42. 
43. 
44. 
45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> I got my trade from CaptainEnormous today and I must admit he knocked me around a little! lol
> Here is the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super psyched! Now I get to try blends like Stonehaven, Penzance and others that I need to read up on even more. I even got hit with a nice little pipe, which my little buddy Aidan was trying to snatch. ha
> Thanks again for the awesome selection!


Nice! Looks like a great haul. Between what you already had and now this huge mother-load you should have no problem finding quite a few favorites.

So, you now have a small rotation of briar pipes, that's great. I'm betting it won't take long for you to get bit by that bug and start picking up a few (depending upon how you want to look at it, stay away from Ebay or Ebay is your friend). When I first started I had a couple straight pipes, but I was really into bents. Now, the straight pipes have really been growing on me- that is one nice looking pipe.

Stonehaven, I'm avoiding that one myself (too hard to get if I end up liking it). Then again, I was doing the same with Penzance but ended up buying some (I'm thinking about buying another tin or 3, or better, an 8oz bag, if I can find someplace that still has some). I know with my luck I'll love the stuff and it won't come available again for another year.

Hmm, looking at that and other hauls here, is there anyway I can take back my posts about smoking pipes for nearly 20 years and be put on the NPS list?  (just kidding, leave it for true newbies to pipes).


----------



## Zfog

Funny thing is I already packed half a bowl of Stonehaven in my bowl. lol
I have to go meet a customer so I am bringing a bowl for the ride home. Gotta love the magic of hype! :laugh:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Great pic.
Hope you find some blends in there that suit you.



Jeff, please put me back on the EPS list.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I am super psyched! Now I get to try blends like Stonehaven, Penzance and others that I need to read up on even more. I even got hit with a nice little pipe, which my little buddy Aidan was trying to snatch. ha
> Thanks again for the awesome selection!


That's an awesome selection of pipe tobacco there Zach! Wow, Stoney AND Penzance?!?! Very nice going Captain! What type of pipe is that Zach? It's pretty cool!


----------



## kneepa

I recieved my trade from Owaindav today. A big thank you goes out to you sir ! Out of more than a dozen samples I can honestly say that nine of them are on my wish list. Two of which I didn't expect to see...Penzance and the Tambo! With names like Sokkebye, Dunhill, Pease, and McBaren I am sure to have a great weekend ahead. Thanks for the Hal o' the Wynds and the Anni Kake another two blends I've been itching to try. Dave you have gone above and beyond..Thanks again.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

41. 
42. 
43. 
44. 
45. 
46.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## skydvejam

Just sitting here waiting for my package from RJpuffs to get here, sometimes the mail gets here fast, other days, well it takes a bit longer...


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Could you sign me up to the new pipe smokers side of the NST?

Thanks


----------



## owaindav

OK, slap me back on the EPS list.


----------



## RJpuffs

skydvejam said:


> Just sitting here waiting for my package from RJpuffs to get here, sometimes the mail gets here fast, other days, well it takes a bit longer...


The package left NY on Friday ... USPS hasn't bothered to update the tracking since - so it will probably just show up without any tracking. As long as it shows up :wacko:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

41. Zeb Zoober
42. 
43. 
44. 
45. 
46. 
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## skydvejam

RJpuffs said:


> The package left NY on Friday ... USPS hasn't bothered to update the tracking since - so it will probably just show up without any tracking. As long as it shows up :wacko:


I doubt they will do many updates, mail moves quite slow around here anyways. I will keep an eye out for it of course, and hope it comes out before I jump sites since that is looking like it will happen sooner rather then later.


----------



## Xodar

Now that I have PM privileges could I be added to the NPS list please?


----------



## skydvejam

OK got my shipment from RJpuffs today, and it smells wonderful, he also included a nice letter with some explanations of the tobaccos he enclosed, looking forward to working my way though them. There are several that I have been wanting to try here, now deciding what one I am wanting to try first is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

41. CWL
42. freestoke
43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

41. Zeb Zoober
42. Xodar
43. 
44. 
45. 
46. 
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xodar

Freestoke and I have swapped some pm's and got the details ironed out. I plan to get his package in the mail tomorrow and will post to confirm it's in transit.
And hats off to the EPS's, this is just a neat idea, I am excited!


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> Freestoke and I have swapped some pm's and got the details ironed out. I plan to get his package in the mail tomorrow and will post to confirm it's in transit.
> And hats off to the EPS's, this is just a neat idea, I am excited!


Yep. Things are under weigh! I'll start working on my side in the morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

CWL and I have traded a few PM's. He hooked me up with another fine site for pipe tobacco. The retailer should be shipping out his order today and going direct to CWL.


----------



## Stonedog

I'm up to ten posts now. Can I jump in as a NPS?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Xodar
CWL and Zeb Zoober

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

43. Firedawg (pending response form whodeeni)
44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

43. Stonedog
44. 
45. 
46. 
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
karatekyle
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Xodar

A package for Freestoke is in the mailbox today. USPS priority should probably reach there sometime next week barring the apocalypse = )


----------



## Natedogg

Is there supposed to be an Apocalypse next week too? I thought it was supposed to be May 21st?


----------



## Firedawg

Stonedog and I are communicating and started.


----------



## Stonedog

Order placed, nothing to do but wait now...


----------



## Xodar

Natedogg said:


> Is there supposed to be an Apocalypse next week too? I thought it was supposed to be May 21st?


It's a bit of a dress rehearsal, you know, the two horsemen that noone ever remembers, half the apostles, and Cthulhu just does a flyby. The mail should still get through


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> A package for Freestoke is in the mailbox today. USPS priority should probably reach there sometime next week barring the apocalypse = )


Mine is on its way via wagon train over the Oregon Trail. It should be there by midsummer.


----------



## foster0724

I would love to join as a NPS please.


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> A package for Freestoke is in the mailbox today. USPS priority should probably reach there sometime next week barring the apocalypse = )


Xodar apparently has the old fixeroo in with the USPS. Got here this afternoon! I think he's confused about our respective roles in this operation: Included with the standard NPS obligatory tin was a sampler of Penzance and 1792. :shocked:

Thanks, Xodar!!! :tu Man, that 1792 is a kick, eh? (Haven't gotten to the Penzance yet...)


----------



## CWL

I have received Zeb Zoober's tobacco, in addition to our agreed-upon 100g tin, he included a second 100g tin! 

I will ship his sampler pack out this Monday.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Xodar
CWL and Zeb Zoober
Firedawg and Stonedog

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

44. NateDogg
45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

44. foster0724
45. 
46. 
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

foster0724 and I are under way.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Can I be put back on the EPS list, please?

I'm ready to bury some more newbies!


----------



## SuperDave

Greetings. Just posted to the introduction thread and ready to get on the NPS list.


----------



## x6ftundx

Xodar said:


> It's a bit of a dress rehearsal, you know, the two horsemen that noone ever remembers, half the apostles, and Cthulhu just does a flyby. The mail should still get through


you forgot the flying spaghetti monster!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Xodar
CWL and Zeb Zoober
Firedawg and Stonedog
NateDogg and foster0724

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

45. SuperDave
46. 
47. 
48.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## User Name

I think its time...add me to the EPS

dun..dun..dunn

edit: pretty please. :kiss:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Xodar
CWL and Zeb Zoober
Firedawg and Stonedog
NateDogg and foster0724

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

45. RJpuffs
46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

45. SuperDave
46. 
47. 
48. 
49.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## laloin

User Name said:


> I think its time...add me to the EPS
> 
> dun..dun..dunn
> 
> edit: pretty please. :kiss:


oh geez jeff, if user_name is a EPS he's gonna send out samples of aro of crap, 1792, Irish flake, tambo, ropes and twists. and the poor new guy is gonna be green in the face hah 
troy


----------



## User Name

laloin said:


> oh geez jeff, if user_name is a EPS he's gonna send out samples of aro of crap, 1792, Irish flake, tambo, ropes and twists. and the poor new guy is gonna be green in the face hah
> troy


I'll go easy on the little kittens. Not saying there's going to be a lack of puff math, but nothing too harsh on the poor baby palettes. :flame:

+ I don't trade crap, only bomb ainkiller: crap. :whip:


----------



## RJpuffs

SuperDave said:


> Greetings. Just posted to the introduction thread and ready to get on the NPS list.


Not THE SuperDave! Am I so old that I actually recognize the avatar, eek! Seems we are paired, so send me a PM (try not to crash something along the way) :boink:


----------



## SuperDave

RJpuffs said:


> Not THE SuperDave! Am I so old that I actually recognize the avatar, eek! Seems we are paired, so send me a PM (try not to crash something along the way) :boink:


LOL! PM coming your way. Kids & grandkids gave me that name when I bought my first motocycle at age 55. I'm 63 now and have had several motorcycles, several "laydowns" and some minor roadrashes (none serious), so I have honestly earned ...and wear... the name proudly.


----------



## SuperDave

:director: RJpuffs, I pm'd you with the delivery confirmation number. Hope you enjoy your order.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I just received CWL's sampler package today. 

I think my mailman got a second nicotine buzz from delivering my mail today. Along with CWL's huge sampler package, I also got my orders of 2 tins each of Dunhill 965, Early Morning Pipe, and a box of Cuban Punch Petite Coronas.

Here is what CWL sent:

Tambolaka - 1 oz from 2005
PS Luxury Navy Flake - 1 oz from 2010
Dunhill The Royal Yacht - 25g from 2007
SG Firedance Flake - 1 oz from 2010
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake - 1 oz from 2010
SG Full Virginia Flake - 1 oz from 2010
Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls - 25g from 2010
C&D Pirate Kake - 1oz from 2010
HH Anniversary Kake - 1 oz from 2010
Esoterica Stonehaven - 1/2 oz from 2010
HPC Pine Grove - 1 oz from 2010
FK Lancer's Slices - 1 oz from 2010
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - 25g from 2010
HH Classic Burley Flake - 1 oz from 2010
Dunhill My Mixture 965 - 25g from 2010
HH Ten to Midnight - 1 oz from 2010
McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond - 1 oz from 2009
SG Kendal Flake - 1 once from 2010


I haven't tried any of these blends either. That's about to change in the next 15 minutes though. Many, many hard to find blends here. Thank you very, very much, CWL. You made my day!


----------



## JeffinChi

Hello eveyronep

I'd like to sign up as a NPS, and get in on this sweet deal.

I really enjoy the full strength, full flavor pipes. I've smoked cigars for about 4 or 5 years now, and have recently started smoking pipes. 

Some pipe tobacco I've tried and liked;

C&D Billy Bud
C&D Purple Cow
GL Pease Robusto
GL Pease Key Largo
Peter Stockebye Proper English
McClelland Frog Morton
McClelland British Woods
McClelland Black Woods
Dunhill Flake
Peterson Irish Flake
D&R Tobacco Picayune "The Pride of New Orleans"
I.Q. Blend

The strongest thing I have liked is the picayune, which is very strong. The only aromatic i've liked is the lane IQ. My favorite so far is a three way tie between purple cow, key largo, and Irish Flake. 

Things I've tried and not liked were peterson vanilla, peterson kilarney, and 
McClelland Oriental Blend #14. All the above smoked wet and needed numerous relights, I usually only light once or maybe twice so far when I smoke. With these, it was 6,7, or 8 times - too many to be relaxing. I don't think i'm all too into aromatics, but i'm willing to give anything a try.

Looking for a EPS to adopt me cause i'm still a :gaga:. I'm not even sure if I can receive pm's yet, I think i have to wait for 5 posts or 5 days. Thanks again.

-Jeff


----------



## CaptainEnormous

JeffinChi said:


> Hello eveyronep
> 
> I'd like to sign up as a NPS, and get in on this sweet deal.
> 
> I really enjoy the full strength, full flavor pipes. I've smoked cigars for about 4 or 5 years now, and have recently started smoking pipes.
> 
> Some pipe tobacco I've tried and liked;
> 
> C&D Billy Bud
> C&D Purple Cow
> GL Pease Robusto
> GL Pease Key Largo
> Peter Stockebye Proper English
> McClelland Frog Morton
> McClelland British Woods
> McClelland Black Woods
> Dunhill Flake
> Peterson Irish Flake
> D&R Tobacco Picayune "The Pride of New Orleans"
> I.Q. Blend
> 
> The strongest thing I have liked is the picayune, which is very strong. The only aromatic i've liked is the lane IQ. My favorite so far is a three way tie between purple cow, key largo, and Irish Flake.
> 
> Things I've tried and not liked were peterson vanilla, peterson kilarney, and
> McClelland Oriental Blend #14. All the above smoked wet and needed numerous relights, I usually only light once or maybe twice so far when I smoke. With these, it was 6,7, or 8 times - too many to be relaxing. I don't think i'm all too into aromatics, but i'm willing to give anything a try.
> 
> Looking for a EPS to adopt me cause i'm still a :gaga:. I'm not even sure if I can receive pm's yet, I think i have to wait for 5 posts or 5 days. Thanks again.
> 
> -Jeff


Nicely done, JeffinChi.
Jeff does the maths on this thread. So the final say-so about who your EPS is lies with him.
But I think that pairs you and I up.
Pretty sure PMs can't be sent 'till you get 10 (or 15?) posts under your belt. . .so go respond to some threads!


----------



## Firedawg

Got Stonedog's tins today and will be sending out his "samples" 
muhaha
muhahahaha 
muhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## User Name

sounds like Stoned OG is in for some hurt.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

CaptainEnormous and Troutman22
NateDogg and DirtyBlackSocks
RJpuffs and skydvejam
CaptainEnormous and Zfog
Contrabass Bry and jader
owaindav and kneepa
CWL and Zeb Zoober

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
NateDogg and foster0724
RJpuffs and SuperDave

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

46. JeffinChi
47. 
48. 
49.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Stonedog

Firedawg said:


> Got Stonedog's tins today and will be sending out his "samples"
> muhaha
> muhahahaha
> muhahahahahahahaha!


Oh crap...

And I just sent you an email that the order was out for delivery. You knew before I did. Heading for my doomsday bunker now, bug-out-bag in hand.


----------



## JeffinChi

CaptainEnormous said:


> Nicely done, JeffinChi.
> Jeff does the maths on this thread. So the final say-so about who your EPS is lies with him.
> But I think that pairs you and I up.
> Pretty sure PMs can't be sent 'till you get 10 (or 15?) posts under your belt. . .so go respond to some threads!


Capt., I'll PM you as soon as I can, I just read the following regarding PM's;

"Private Messaging will not function until you have been a member in good standing for 5 days and have accumulated a minimum of 10 posts. This is to prevent spamming."

Which puts me at the 28th or 29th of March, i'll take care of the 10 posts by then. Talk to you soon and thanks again.

-Jeff


----------



## CaptainEnormous

JeffinChi said:


> Capt., I'll PM you as soon as I can, I just read the following regarding PM's;
> 
> "Private Messaging will not function until you have been a member in good standing for 5 days and have accumulated a minimum of 10 posts. This is to prevent spamming."
> 
> Which puts me at the 28th or 29th of March, i'll take care of the 10 posts by then. Talk to you soon and thanks again.
> 
> -Jeff


Sounds good. I'm in no hurry. Thanks for posting to let me know.


----------



## Xodar

Freestoke destroyed me. Manhattan project style. I'm dumbstruck, 27 different tobaccos. I believe this may be more bomb than sampler, going to post a more detailed account in a seperate thread. Once my hands stop shaking...


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> Freestoke destroyed me. Manhattan project style.


Don't see how I could have sent much less and been doing my job as an EPS, especially after my first experience trading with Mister Moo. Glad you were happy with it, John!

So, I guess our trade is complete! :tu


----------



## Natedogg

I got foster0724's end today, thanks man! I will get my end together today and get it out Monday.


----------



## DSturg369

So glad to see this is still active and going! :tu

This is a great way for a new Piper to get to try a variety of tobaccos.


----------



## Stonedog

Mushroom cloud just went up over Suwanee, Georgia. 

Firedawg's trade received and it included samples from a number of things on my wish list. Thanks Todd!


----------



## Firedawg

That should last you a week or two if not let me know.  It was an enjoyable and easy trade. Thanks Stonedog


----------



## sounds7

You can put me down at the .50 

eps


----------



## Sarge

well I guess I have quite the samples of Super Stuff so I could drop in as a EPS. Sign me up & send the noob my way once they're ready to cross my path. :tu


----------



## rkm5052

Can I be signed up as a NPS please?


----------



## rkm5052

rkm5052 said:


> Can I be signed up as a NPS please?


Sorry for the double post, but It would not let me edit. I actually cant be added to the list because my car broke and I need to get it fixed. byebye spending money.

Sorry again for the double post


----------



## RJpuffs

Completed with SuperDave (he should get the mail any day now), put me back on the EePS list!


----------



## owaindav

RJpuffs said:


> Completed with SuperDave (he should get the mail any day now), put me back on the EePS list!


Hey, is there an EePS list I don't know about? LOL


----------



## SuperDave

owaindav said:


> Hey, is there an EePS list I don't know about? LOL


that would be the EXTREMELY experienced Pipe Smoker list...
or Extra-generous experienced Pipe Smoker..,
or Eager experienced Pipe Smoker...,
or ...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and foster0724
RJpuffs and SuperDave

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. Sarge

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

46. JeffinChi
47. 
48. 
49. 
50.
51.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*


EePS me! :banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and foster0724
RJpuffs and SuperDave

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

46. JeffinChi
47. 
48. 
49. 
50.
51. 
52.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



RJpuffs said:


> EePS me! :banana:


Somehow I was able to forget that minor detail :der:


----------



## SuperDave

Got my end from RJPuffs today. The package smells so good. Tore into it during lunch. Found the following: MacB Vanilla Cream, MacB Black Ambrosia, Dan Treasures of Ireland Galway, Sam G Full Va. Flake, Pete S. Luxury Twist Flake, C&D Opening Night, Pete S Luxury Navy Flake, Dan's TOI Limerick, GLP Quiet Nights, C&D Exhausted Rooster, H&H Butternut Burley and a fresh supply of pipe cleaners. Ron, you are a good man! Most of these are on my wish list and I can't wait to try them. Is 5 pipefuls in 5 hours pushing it? Thanks again!:banana:


----------



## Andrewdk

Hi,

Can I get signed up as a NPS been lured over from the cigar slope. I'm in Australia but happy to deal with anyone international if the overseas shipping isn't a hassle, otherwise happy to wait for an Aussie EPS.

Cheers


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave

*Currently Trading*

NateDogg and foster0724

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

46. CaptainEnormous
47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

46. JeffinChi
47. 
48. 
49. 
50.
51. 
52.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Andrewdk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get signed up as a NPS been lured over from the cigar slope. I'm in Australia but happy to deal with anyone international if the overseas shipping isn't a hassle, otherwise happy to wait for an Aussie EPS.
> 
> Cheers


Anybody want to offer to trade with an Aussie??? :boink:


----------



## Natedogg

Crap, forgot to post up here. My end went out late on Monday night, so he should have it probably tomorrow.


----------



## foster0724

I recieved my package from Natedogg yesterday. Holy crap dude! You hit hard! I will post up the details tonight.


----------



## foster0724

As promised here are the pictures of the carnage that Natedogg bestowed upon me. Nate- thank you for the very generous sampler and for a great experience in this trade. I couldn't believe my eyes as i pulled bag after bag out of the box. I am not going to list them all individually cause it will thake me 2 days to type it.





A couple of questions:

1. Should I smoke my way through each bag or can I jump around and try a little of each? Which do you recommend for starters?

2. Can I store these together in one or two ball jars? Or do I need to store them each in thier own jar?


----------



## Natedogg

No problem, I'm more than happy to give you samples of each type of tobacco available, this will help you figure out if you like VAs/VaPer/English/Dark/etc. and you can go from there. Just remember if you don't like one brand and blend of English (or the others), there are plenty more other brands out there to try so don't give up on them.

I would grab a couple of blends and try them and stick with them. Don't jump around too much too fast, and definitely be careful how soon between bowls of each. One blend can change the taste of another blend hours later so let's say you have some IF, then 3 hours later have some Hamborger Veermaster, the HV will taste different than had you not had the IF. You can cleanse your palate, but that only goes so far. I also notice my palate changes throughout the day, so you may not like a blend in the AM, but you may love it in the PM.

Start with the English blends, a VA, the VA/Burleys or an Aromatic then move on to VaPers. Be careful with IF and Kelly's Coin because they are strong (Kelly's coin is really heavy on Vitamin N). The CCP I put in there is a heavy Lakeland (perfumy) and you may not like it, and it ghosts bad, so keep that one until you are good and ready to try it. Lakelands are love it or hate it blends and I don't want it to ruin your perception of anything in case you don't like it. I enjoy the light Lakelands, but not the heavy ones like the CCP.

You can put them in their baggies in the jar, some together, some not. They will keep in the baggies for a month or so. VAs, VA/Burleys and VaPers can go together since they don't bleed through the bag very much. Everything else keep separate IMO.

Also, you may notice that you may not like something when you first start, but months later you revisit it and you love it. I just did that with Escudo; I wasn't impressed when I first started but last week I popped a tin and now I love it.

Enjoy your sampler!


----------



## JeffinChi

Just wanted to thank everyone on puff.com's pipe forum for all the advice and experience - and a _*HUGE*_ thanks to:hail: Captain Enormous :hail:and his super generous over-the-top care package sampler. Came lightning fast via USPS and expertly packaged. He even took the time to label it and take the air out of the baggies!

It's so _much_, I had to take a quick picture before I incinerate it! :flame:









It's *20* different blends, & i've been told all of them pack a punch!:heh:

He sent...

Gawith & Hoggarth; Ennerdale Flake
" "; Brown Twist Sliced
" "; Dark Birdseye
" "; Black Twist Sliced
" "; Kendal Kentucky
" "; Scottish Mixture
" "; Dark Flake Unscented
Esoterica; Stonehaven
C&D; Blockade Runner
C&D; Burley Flake #1
C&D; Bow Legged Bear
C&D; Old Joe
Samuel Gawith; Kendall Cream
Samuel Gawith; 1792
Captain Earle's; Nightwatch
Solani; Aged Burley Flake
GL Pease; Jacknife Plug
Dunhill; Royal Yacht
Dunhill; 965
Tambolaka

:shock:

Now if you'll excuse me, I have some work to do in my garage ipe:
Thanks again Capt.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

JeffinChi said:


> He sent...
> 
> Gawith & Hoggarth; Ennerdale Flake
> " "; Brown Twist Sliced
> " "; Dark Birdseye
> " "; Black Twist Sliced
> " "; Kendal Kentucky
> " "; Scottish Mixture
> " "; Dark Flake Unscented
> Esoterica; Stonehaven
> C&D; Blockade Runner
> C&D; Burley Flake #1
> C&D; Bow Legged Bear
> C&D; Old Joe
> Samuel Gawith; Kendall Cream
> Samuel Gawith; 1792
> Captain Earle's; Nightwatch
> Solani; Aged Burley Flake
> GL Pease; Jacknife Plug
> Dunhill; Royal Yacht
> Dunhill; 965
> Tambolaka
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have some work to do in my garage ipe:
> Thanks again Capt.


For the record, JeffinChi has been posting around about finding stronger blends. So I obliged in the sampler.

I wouldn't just drop the unholy trinity (Tambo/Burley Flake #1/Dark Flake) on any old newbie.

Also, it should be noted that he added an entire extra tin to his side of the trade. Something called Purple Cow. Which sounds magical and disturbing. And I can't wait to light it on fire.

. . .enjoy the new blends, Jeff! Been great trading with you.

(Other Jeff: You can put me back on the EPS list. Please and thank you).


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

47. 
48. 
49. 
50.
51. 
52. 
53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Anybody want to offer to trade with an Aussie??? :boink:


----------



## Natedogg

Add me back to the eeps please!


----------



## Jack Straw

Jeff, next time you sign me up for the EPS list why don't you tell me about it LOL! oke: Happy to do it though. :mrgreen:

BKDW has made contact and I will get a trade going. He lives literally 3 blocks away from me so this shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

29. Jack Straw (any update Andrew?)

39. Firedawg

47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. CaptainEnormous
54. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

29. BKDW

39. whodeeni

47. 
48. 
49. 
50.
51. 
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Anybody want to offer to trade with an Aussie???



Jack Straw said:


> Jeff, next time you sign me up for the EPS list why don't you tell me about it LOL! oke: Happy to do it though. :mrgreen:
> 
> BKDW has made contact and I will get a trade going. He lives literally 3 blocks away from me so this shouldn't be too hard.


Did I really do that? :doh:

Let me know, cause I'm more than willing to do a trade too.


----------



## Jack Straw

No this will be good, I have sooo many tins open! Thanks


----------



## wxmanray

NPS here.

I am actually headed to the store to find a "starter" pipe tomorrow. I am an avid cigar smoker and have no idea what to get into to. If i could get signed up with an experienced pipe smoker willing to help me out in baby steps,, I will be willing to provide whatever I can to get a decent trade. As far as smokes go, I have not yet gotten any pipe tobacco. I may have some cigars to trade over for some or will be willing to try and find some locally, ,but live in a small town with very limited selection. I know it is a lot to ask, but if any of the EPS are cigar smokers I have a decent selection to trade. Let me know, no hard feelings if I don;t quite make the trade requirements, but I am really looking forward to trying our pipes and know this community is a huge help.


----------



## Mike2147

Hello,
I'd like to have my name added to the list. I'm getting ready to head across the pond in a few weeks and I'm looking for a few tobacco's to try while I'm there. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

39. Firedawg

47. owaindav
48. Contrabass Bry
49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. CaptainEnormous
54. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

39. whodeeni

47. wxmanra
48. Mike2147
49. 
50.
51. 
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Anybody want to offer to trade with an Aussie???


----------



## Firedawg

Havent heard anything from my NPS so I guess it is done for now. Done waiting for him.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

I'm happy to trade w/ an Aussie.
It's just an extra couple of dollars shipping for me (my end will take 5 - 10 business days to get there though. . .USPS First Class International).
He should be able to order from a US site. . .so no extra cost there.

Dave


----------



## Mike2147

Trade underway... Thanks Bryan!

Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

47. owaindav

49. User Name
50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

47. wxmanra

49. 
50.
51. 
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Firedawg said:


> Havent heard anything from my NPS so I guess it is done for now. Done waiting for him.


Alrighty.



CaptainEnormous said:


> I'm happy to trade w/ an Aussie.
> It's just an extra couple of dollars shipping for me (my end will take 5 - 10 business days to get there though. . .USPS First Class International).
> He should be able to order from a US site. . .so no extra cost there.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, I bumped you up.

Andrewdk don't forget to send a PM to the Captain!!!


----------



## DanR

I like to join the party as a noob, please.


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> I like to join the party as a noob, please.


Oh Dan,

what great timing....


----------



## DanR

I thought it might be. :woohoo:


----------



## DanR

I may have jumped the gun, if so I apologize. Anyway, user name and I are underway and the trade has been initiated.


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> I may have jumped the gun, if so I apologize. Anyway, user name and I are underway and the trade has been initiated.


:beerchug:

arty:


----------



## Andrewdk

CaptainEnormous said:


> I'm happy to trade w/ an Aussie.
> It's just an extra couple of dollars shipping for me (my end will take 5 - 10 business days to get there though. . .USPS First Class International).
> He should be able to order from a US site. . .so no extra cost there.
> 
> Dave


You're a wonderful human being, I'm even willing to throw in an extra tin to compensate for the shipping, happy to order off US site mate.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Andrewdk said:


> You're a wonderful human being, I'm even willing to throw in an extra tin to compensate for the shipping, happy to order off US site mate.


Andrew and I have made contact. Trade underway.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

47. owaindav

50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

47. wxmanra

50.
51. 
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



DanR said:


> I may have jumped the gun, if so I apologize. Anyway, user name and I are underway and the trade has been initiated.


Perfectly acceptable!


----------



## JDBrew

I want in on the action as a NPS, please.


----------



## DSturg369

So glad to see this trade going strong! A win/win for all!


----------



## commonsenseman

JDBrew said:


> I want in on the action as a NPS, please.


You're in, go ahead & send sounds7 a PM.

50. sounds7

50. JDBrew


----------



## JDBrew

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## JDBrew

Doh! There's the whole 5 days 10 post thing before I can leave a PM...

Is there a work around for this?

If not just keep me at 50 and I will PM on Sunday.


James


----------



## Adam

I'd like to be added to the EPS list if possible. I may not be that experienced, but I've accumulated a pretty good ammount of different baccy since my turn as a newb a few months ago. :wink:


----------



## owaindav

wxmanra and I are underway.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

freestoke and Xodar
Firedawg and Stonedog
RJpuffs and SuperDave
NateDogg and foster0724
CaptainEnormous and JeffinChi

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. sounds7
51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. JDBrew
51. 
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



JDBrew said:


> Doh! There's the whole 5 days 10 post thing before I can leave a PM...
> 
> Is there a work around for this?
> 
> If not just keep me at 50 and I will PM on Sunday.
> 
> James


No good way around it, waiting a few days is the best method.



Adam said:


> I'd like to be added to the EPS list if possible. I may not be that experienced, but I've accumulated a pretty good ammount of different baccy since my turn as a newb a few months ago. :wink:


Hmm.....while you don't really meet the guidelines as an EPS yet, I'll leave it up to you if you think you're ready.



> An Experienced Pipe Smoker: Someone who has been smoking pipes for awhile, at least 6 months, and has smoked a wide range of tobaccos.


----------



## Adam

That makes sense. Go ahead and hold off on throwing me up there. Apparantly I skimmed over that part of the post where that was said a little too quickly, lol.


----------



## Mike2147

I am blown away by this community. Many thanks go out to Bryan. I got your package today and let me tell you, your scales are way off sir. I'll let ya know in a few weeks how it is going once I get settled in overseas. 

Trade complete.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'm just glad it made it before you left! Enjoy your trip and report back when you get a chance!

Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## Rock31

Mike2147 said:


> I am blown away by this community. Many thanks go out to Bryan. I got your package today and let me tell you, your scales are way off sir. I'll let ya know in a few weeks how it is going once I get settled in overseas.
> 
> Trade complete.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Mike


Don't leave us hanging LOL what did he send?


----------



## sounds7

Looks like me and JDBrew will be trade partners. Shoot me a PM when your in buddy. If you have any idea's of what tobacco types you like then cool if not I'm at your assistance.


----------



## JDBrew

sounds7 said:


> Looks like me and JDBrew will be trade partners. Shoot me a PM when your in buddy. If you have any idea's of what tobacco types you like then cool if not I'm at your assistance.


I'm a complete noob so I'm not sure what I like. If you see this go ahead and PM me what you would like and I will take care of that. I'll shoot you a PM as soon as I can. Thanks sounds7!

James


----------



## mqdff22

Can I please be added to the NPS list.


----------



## User Name

Received DanR's package today. Holy Crap, he actually did it. That madman. I'm going to need some time for my end, probably Monday it'll go out.

I'm stunned.


----------



## Firedawg

User Name said:


> Received DanR's package today. Holy Crap, he actually did it. That madman. I'm going to need some time for my end, probably Monday it'll go out.
> 
> I'm stunned.


useless post without pics! :mrgreen:oke::boxing:


----------



## User Name

Firedawg said:


> useless post without pics! :mrgreen:oke::boxing:


No Pics for you...the TRADE HAS NOT BEEN COMPLETED!!!

You must suffer the fate of not knowing.

:whoo:


----------



## DanR

Just to add to the suspense, he asked for something specific, and I completely disregarded that and bought something I saw him post about in a different thread...

I'm glad it showed up in time for the weekend. I'm still traveling, so next week is great timing.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

51. RJpuffs
52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

51. mqdff22
52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## sounds7

JDBrew said:


> I'm a complete noob so I'm not sure what I like. If you see this go ahead and PM me what you would like and I will take care of that. I'll shoot you a PM as soon as I can. Thanks sounds7!
> 
> James


James and I are trading. Cant wait to hook him up with some good smoke:banana:


----------



## owaindav

I got Andrew's end this weekend and I'll be sending my end out tomorrow. Malthouse and FM!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Jeff,

You can sign me up as an EPS again. Thanks!


----------



## mqdff22

RJpuffs and I have initiated trade .


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra
sounds7 and JDBrew
RJpuffs and mqdff22

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. Contrabass Bry
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

^^ you put him on the NPS instead of the EPS.


----------



## User Name

Bryan has pipe smoker's amnesia...He is now a newbie once again.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra
sounds7 and JDBrew
RJpuffs and mqdff22

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Natedogg said:


> ^^ you put him on the NPS instead of the EPS.


----------



## Natedogg

I'm not going to point out that he's not on the list now....


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra
sounds7 and JDBrew
RJpuffs and mqdff22

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Natedogg said:


> I'm not going to point out that he's not on the list now....


:banplease:


----------



## Natedogg

Now that that's settled. :deadhorse:

We need more newbs!


----------



## User Name

I WAS going to send out DanR's end out today, but I forgot that today's tax day.

No way in hell I'm going to the post office right now. 

I'll send it tomorrow. Sorry DanR. I like you, but I don't like you that much.


----------



## owaindav

Andrew's samples were sent today. Let us know when you get them!


----------



## DanR

User Name said:


> I WAS going to send out DanR's end out today, but I forgot that today's tax day.
> 
> No way in hell I'm going to the post office right now.
> 
> I'll send it tomorrow. Sorry DanR. I like you, but I don't like you that much.


Good call! If you had gone down there, I'd have to question your intelligence...

Besides, I'm a little bit frightened of what you're planning to do to me based on these posts I've been reading.

Just so you know, I'm headed out of town again for the back half of this week. My wife will be here, but I prob won't get the package until next week anyway.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Andrew's end arrived:

tin of Nightcap
bag of Dark Birdseye
_and _an extra tin of Magnum Opus

Very generous indeed.

His end is en route to the other side of the earth.


----------



## mqdff22

mqdff22 said:


> RJpuffs and I have initiated trade .


My end is on the way. PM'd Tracking Number to RJpuffs. :mrgreen:


----------



## RJpuffs

mqdff22 said:


> My end is on the way. PM'd Tracking Number to RJpuffs. :mrgreen:


[rummaging thru inbox]
nope, no tracking # PM


----------



## mqdff22

RJpuffs said:


> [rummaging thru inbox]
> nope, no tracking # PM


Keep rummaging its there now.


----------



## RJpuffs

mqdff22 said:


> Keep rummaging its there now.


Tracking the tracking number, love the irony :first:

Found it, trade ensues.


----------



## User Name

I just sent my end. Once DanR receives it, our trade is completed.

When this happens, put me back on the EPS list!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Lots of posting going on here, no updates yet though.......

Just wanted you all to know I'm still here & paying attention. :wink:


----------



## sounds7

James aka JDbrew sent me the tracking info on his package. I have his boxed up and will probably get his out tomorrow or so. We are moving right along.:first:


----------



## Andrewdk

First of three packages from the Cap'n arrived
Ruins of Isengard
FMATP
G&H Brown Twist Sliced
965 (have no idea what this is?)
McC's Buck 27
C&D Exhausted Rooster
Penzance

Great selection, have wanted to try many of these, can't believe there are still another two packages to come, you're one generous BOTL thanks mate.


----------



## owaindav

That's Dunhill's My Mixture 965. Great blend! One of my favorites.


----------



## DSturg369

Love to see the pics of these exchanges! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
User Name and DanR
owaindav and wxmanra
sounds7 and JDBrew
RJpuffs and mqdff22

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. 
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## wxmanray

Trade complete.

Owaindav sent an amazing selection. I just got the pack open and am pretty stoked. I will try to get a pic, but the whole camera thing is the wife, so if you can swap a pic from your phone, i can shoot you one.

Thane a ton owaindav!


----------



## DanR

I think my package from User Name (aka Jimmy-James) arrived today. Unfortunately I am out of town until mid next week. Lots of pictures will be uploaded upon my return home, promise!

All I know is he suggested I invest in Mason Jars!


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> I think my package from User Name (aka Jimmy-James) arrived today. Unfortunately I am out of town until mid next week. Lots of pictures will be uploaded upon my return home, promise!
> 
> All I know is he suggested I invest in Mason Jars!


All I have to say is that if the wife pulled her back because she had to haul your package inside the house, I am to be held harmless.
:crutch:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and mqdff22


Got his end, sent out his sampler, this is done when he receives it. Putta me back as an EeePs! :brick:


----------



## Sblumberjack

I just smoked my first tin tobacco. I had always thought that the pre-packeged tobaccos were less fresh that what I would pick up at the local B&M. I have told that I couldn't be more wrong so I picked up a tin of Early Morning Pipe and wow! The smell was a little scary after I opened the tin (after about 15 minutes if trying) but after that first puff my fears were infounded. 

I wanting to try some other blends and I was hoping to get some recommendations.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry
56. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. Sblumberjack
53.
54. 
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Sblumberjack

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
> CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
> owaindav and wxmanra
> RJpuffs and mqdff22
> User Name and DanR
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Jack Straw and BKDW
> sounds7 and JDBrew
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 52. Sarge
> 53. Natedogg
> 54. Firedawg
> 55. Contrabass Bry
> 56. RJPuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 52. Sblumberjack
> 53.
> 54.
> 55.
> 56.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> whodeeni
> UIVanda
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


Apparently I have to have 15 posts before I can pm this will be number 11. Guess I'll have to come up with more stuff to ask

C


----------



## Zfog

Sblumberjack said:


> Apparently I have to have 15 posts before I can pm this will be number 11. Guess I'll have to come up with more stuff to ask
> 
> C


Your getting there brother, but just so you know this thread is not the place for those types of questions. Unless it is a question about the noobie pipe trades. 
You will get many more answers if you either start your own thread and ask a question, or go to the "sticky thread" called "ask a pipe guy".....good luck my man.


----------



## JDBrew

Trade complete!

Brian sent lots of good smoke! I forsee a Easter filled with pipesmoking!


----------



## User Name

can you put me back on the eps list? yay!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry
56. RJPuffs
57. User Name

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. Sblumberjack
53.
54. 
55.
56. 
57.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## mqdff22

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out his sampler, this is done when he receives it. Putta me back as an EeePs! :brick:


Received my end of the deal and am very appreciative. Thank you RJpuffs. He sent me Ten bags of all different kinds of smoke that I can't wait to try. Along with a instruction sheet and pipe cleaners all of which will be very helpful. So just wanted to say thank you this is just what I needed to get started.


----------



## DanR

OK, I finally made it back home from my travels, and as promised I have pictures of the trade I received from User_Name. All I can say is HOLY SHITE! I think I now have one of everything ever produced to try out. First, here are the pictures:












I should note that I got home from the airport today at 7pm and spent the next two hours sniffing the baggies - over and over - and researching the blends that USER sent. My wife is very pleased with me right now ("Hi honey, I'm home. Uh, where's my package?").

I probably can't list them all, but here's a sampling of what I got:

The super-hyped, ever-elusive Penzance!
Esoterica Stonehaven & Margate
H&H Va Spice, Anni Kake, AJ's Vaper, Lakeland Brickle
C&D Billy Budd and Habana Daydream
SG Squadron Leader (a big bag), 1792 Flake, St James Flake
Hamborger Veermaster, Orlik Golden Sliced, Davidoff Flake Medallions
PS Balkan Supreme, Lux Navy Flake, Lux Twist Flake, Bullseye Flake, Oriental Supreme

Ok, several more but I'm getting tired of typing. I've seperated them all out based on the blend (VaPer, ones with Latakia, etc) and have them in tupperware containers until I can get some jars. The only one that I can't find is the one marked McClelland RBG? I don't really know what that is...

What should I smoke first!!


----------



## User Name

Stonehaven is much more hyped up than penzance. Good luck finding any more of that stuff after you've smoked it.

The reason why I sent this mega trade, was because of DanR's actions.

I told him...I WANT 2 TINS OF DUNHILL FLAKE.

He then says.

Oh...well that's nice. But I read in a thread that you ran out of Hamborger Veermaster and that it's your favorite tobacco ever ever.

And I said yes, but only bulk pounds are available now, so forget it. Just get me dunhill flake. 

So he got me a whole pound of HV, without my consent.

Dude was asking for it.


----------



## Palomorado

I would like to sign up as a NPS


----------



## DanR

User Name said:


> Dude was asking for it.


LOL...Ok, I confess. I broke the rules. I will take my punishment and go smoke in the corner. :nod:


----------



## User Name

DanR said:


> The only one that I can't find is the one marked McClelland RBG? I don't really know what that is...
> 
> What should I smoke first!!


That's a tobacco that people got when they order from pipesandcigars on international pipe smoking day, this year. I couldn't find anything on it either, except that lots of people didn't care for it.

RBG
"Red Black Gold"
The blend consists of these three types of Virginias.

I didn't like it until I smoked it crisp dry, bone dry, arid...

It's pretty good when you do that, if you don't it'll bite you.


----------



## Blue_2

User Name said:


> Dude was asking for it.


Classic! :lol:


----------



## Andrewdk

Last two packages from Dave arrived, bunch of flakes, english, and Billy Budd, Stonehaven, and SL to name a few. 20 blends in all, an odyssey of tobacco, thanks Cap'n


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Andrewdk said:


> Last two packages from Dave arrived, bunch of flakes, english, and Billy Budd, Stonehaven, and SL to name a few. 20 blends in all, an odyssey of tobacco, thanks Cap'n


Glad the long-range trade worked out. 
Let us know how you like the new blends!

(Jeff, could you put me back on the EPS list? Pleaseandthankyou)


----------



## Natedogg

Palomorado said:


> I would like to sign up as a NPS


We will wait for the list to get refreshed, but I think you and I are paired up.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Sarge
53. Natedogg
54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry
56. RJPuffs
57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. Sblumberjack
53. Palomorado
54. 
55.
56. 
57.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Sblumberjack

I have shipped my end to sarge and pm'ed the tracking number. Operation dinner out is a go.

C


----------



## Bleedingme

Cigar smoking is great but I'd like to try my hand at Pipes. All you pipers make it look so appealing!

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Palomorado

Natedogg said:


> We will wait for the list to get refreshed, but I think you and I are paired up.


looking forward to it!
I sent a PM...let me know what you want!


----------



## Zfog

Could you please put me on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## Natedogg

Palomorado and I are under way! Sorry it took me so long to respond to your PMs! I have been busy with Family and getting ready for the baby. My wife can pop at any time now!


----------



## Zfog

Natedogg said:


> Palomorado and I are under way! Sorry it took me so long to respond to your PMs! I have been busy with Family and getting ready for the baby. My wife can pop at any time now!


Congrats on the baby Nate!


----------



## Natedogg

Thanks! It's my 4th and final one, so it's kind of a special one, not that my others were less special, but it's the sign that I'm getting old that I'm having my LAST kid.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Sarge and Sblumberjack
Natedogg and Palomorado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Firedawg
55. Contrabass Bry
56. RJPuffs
57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bleedingme
55.
56. 
57. 
58.
59.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## commonsenseman

Oh, and, CONGRATS NATE!


----------



## Bleedingme

Arrangements have been made with Firedawg and package is on the way.

And congrats to Nate! When is your wife due? Mine is due by May 12 but I think she will pop soon.


----------



## Blue_2

I'll jump in as an EPS as well.


----------



## Natedogg

Bleedingme said:


> Arrangements have been made with Firedawg and package is on the way.
> 
> And congrats to Nate! When is your wife due? Mine is due by May 12 but I think she will pop soon.


My wife is due May 23rd, but we're sure she will go sooner than that. Congrats to you too!

Thanks guys!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Sarge and Sblumberjack
Natedogg and Palomorado
Firedawg and Bleedingme

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

55. Contrabass Bry
56. RJPuffs
57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

55.
56. 
57. 
58.
59. 
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sarge

not standard procedure but I had to run to the Post Office today to drop off a couple other items so I decided to just ship out Sblumberjacks end. now I deleted the PM w/ tracking for my items, Lol. :doh: his end should be here tomorrow or wed though I think....


tracking for Sblumberjacks package
0311 0240 0000 8998 4214

this one should be wrapped up by weeks end. :tu


----------



## Sblumberjack

Sarge said:


> not standard procedure but I had to run to the Post Office today to drop off a couple other items so I decided to just ship out Sblumberjacks end. now I deleted the PM w/ tracking for my items, Lol. :doh: his end should be here tomorrow or wed though I think....
> 
> tracking for Sblumberjacks package
> 0311 0240 0000 8998 4214
> 
> this one should be wrapped up by weeks end. :tu


No worries, here is your tracking 1Z9YA2750358103292. Package is ontime with an ETA of EOD Wednesday. Looking forward to my end and trying some new flavors.


----------



## dirletra

I'd love to participate as an NPS. I'm a big fan of cigars and can't wait to join the slippery slope of the pipe world!!!


----------



## dirletra

PM sent


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Sarge and Sblumberjack
Natedogg and Palomorado
Firedawg and Bleedingme
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

56. RJPuffs
57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

56. 
57. 
58.
59. 
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Jimbo69

Could I please be added as a newbie? I'd love to try something new.


----------



## Firedawg

I got Bleedingme's front of the trade and I have to say Holy cow! We settled on the 2 tin trade and 2 more tins for a pipe that I will be sending him. He mentions to me their is a tag along in the box. Now he told me he was getting some things also for him that I will be passing on to him. What I got was the cigar that I normally would never buy (damned expensive!) but have always wanted(was on my wishlist!). A maduro Padron 26th anni in all its glory! Thanks so much and I look forward to smoking it after some rest. The one good thing is the box that all was shipped in seems big enough...maybe.  

BTW he picked up a nice pipe from pipesandcigars.com and I hope he post pics cause it is a nice looking pipe!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Sarge and Sblumberjack
Natedogg and Palomorado
Firedawg and Bleedingme
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

56. RJPuffs
57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

56. Jimbo69
57. 
58.
59. 
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Sarge

Boom and Boom!! My end arrived. HIs should be there tomorrow or Friday @ the latest...


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 56. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 56. Jimbo69


Wishlist sent!


----------



## dirletra

My end has shipped! Woohoo!


----------



## Firedawg

9405 5036 9930 0092 5920 86 

HJ With what you ordered from pipesandcigars plus what I sent ya I think your all set. 
2.5 pounds was the shipping so enjoy lol


----------



## Palomorado

Both me and Natedawg are swamped with stuff...
Trade should be completed sometime next week!!!


----------



## Bleedingme

Firedawg said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0092 5920 86
> 
> HJ With what you ordered from pipesandcigars plus what I sent ya I think your all set.
> 2.5 pounds was the shipping so enjoy lol


Awesome, can't wait. Currently in hospital with wife they are going to induce her tonight. Looking forward to meeting my newborn daughter and enjoying a celebration smoke.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Sarge said:


> Boom and Boom!! My end arrived. HIs should be there tomorrow or Friday @ the latest...


Got my end today from Sarge! I'm going to be busy!


----------



## Jimbo69

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!


Tracking info just sent. Nothing in USPS tracking for it yet, but it's probably still too new. Enjoy! :yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Contrabass Bry and Mike2147
CaptainEnormous and Andrewdk
owaindav and wxmanra
RJpuffs and mqdff22
User Name and DanR
sounds7 and JDBrew
Sarge and Sblumberjack

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Firedawg and Bleedingme
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
RJPuffs and Jimbo69

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

57. 
58.
59. 
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Sblumberjack

Enjoying my first ever bowl of squadron leader, thanks again sarge


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My end arrived. Travis's end goes out Monday. *snicker*


----------



## Bleedingme

Managed to sneak out of the hospital to check my mail and to my surprise my newborn's nursery was blown up by firedawgs sampler! Pics of baby and trade will be posted shortly.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
RJPuffs and Jimbo69

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

57. 
58.
59. 
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Bleedingme said:


> Managed to sneak out of the hospital to check my mail and to my surprise my newborn's nursery was blown up by firedawgs sampler! Pics of baby and trade will be posted shortly.


Congrats!


----------



## Natedogg

Bleedingme said:


> Managed to sneak out of the hospital to check my mail and to my surprise my newborn's nursery was blown up by firedawgs sampler! Pics of baby and trade will be posted shortly.


Congrats on the little one!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Travis's went out today.
DC#03103490000073654791

Have fun, my good man!


----------



## dirletra

Thank you Bryan!! I can't wait!!


----------



## komakino

Finally, 10th post! Can I be added to the list for the NPS.


----------



## User Name

komakino said:


> Finally, 10th post! Can I be added to the list for the NPS.


As soon as Puff let's you, shoot me a PM and we can get started. :clap2:


----------



## komakino

Will do...I still don't see a way to PM, I guess I'll just keep checking.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and Jimbo69


Aaargh! Noobie gone and done a NPS bomb on me - sent a giant box with three times the tobacco promised! A "small" package is on its way to him :tongue1:

This one done when he receives it, I go back on da EePS list.


----------



## Jimbo69

RJpuffs said:


> Aaargh! Noobie gone and done a NPS bomb on me - sent a giant box with three times the tobacco promised! A "small" package is on its way to him :tongue1:
> 
> This one done when he receives it, I go back on da EePS list.


Serves you right for posting a want list online. :smoke2:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

57. User Name
58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

57. komakino
58.
59. 
60. 
61.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## User Name

PM received from komakino, and wishlist sent. We are under way.


----------



## komakino

Just replied to you James and placed the order. I'll PM you with the tracking info once they send it to me.


----------



## dirletra

Contrabass Bry said:


> Travis's went out today.
> DC#03103490000073654791
> 
> Have fun, my good man!


Bryan you da man!!!! I got that glorious package in today!! it is awesome thank you so much!! im gettin some pics together to post! ha. :hail:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

58.
59. 
60. 
61.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Zfog

I must say that you do an Excellent maintaining this thread jeff! 
That is all.


----------



## Stonedog

Zfog said:


> I must say that you do an Excellent maintaining this thread jeff!
> That is all.


Can noobs jump in this more than once?


----------



## Jimbo69

Stonedog said:


> Can noobs jump in this more than once?


From the original post, last page of this thread:


> We will limit this to One Trade Only for Newbies.


Unless they've changed it, I think it's just once.


----------



## Stonedog

Jimbo69 said:


> From the original post, last page of this thread:
> 
> Unless they've changed it, I think it's just once.


Aww shucks... Somehow I missed that when I read the first post a while ago.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

Hi, I'd like to join this as a newb if its still going


----------



## Natedogg

It's still going strong! Welcome!


----------



## Firedawg

Put me on the EPS please!


----------



## dirletra

Zfog said:


> I must say that you do an Excellent maintaining this thread jeff!
> That is all.


I concur.


----------



## Natedogg

Except for when he's slacking, which he appears to be doing right now. 

You know I'm just giving you a hard time! Jeff does a great job with this!


----------



## Jimbo69

RJpuffs said:


> Aaargh! Noobie gone and done a NPS bomb on me - sent a giant box with three times the tobacco promised! A "small" package is on its way to him :tongue1:
> 
> This one done when he receives it, I go back on da EePS list.


The "small" package arrived today, and smells amazing! 16 different types of tobacco, a sheet listing everything and talking about each type, plus cleaners! There's the list:

Aromatic: MacBaren/Vanilla Cream, MacBaren/Black Ambrosia

Virginia: Dan Tobacco/Tordenskjold VA Slices, Esoterica/Tilbury, Samuel Gawith/Full VA Flake, Peter Stokkebye/Luxury Twist Flake, McClelland/VA Woods

VaPer: Peter Stokkebye/Luxury Navy Flake, Dan Tobacco/Treasures of Ireland-Limerick, CL Pease/Cumberland, Samuel Gawith/St. James Flake, Solani/633

Latakia: GL Pease/Robusto

Burley/Perique: C&D/Exhausted Rooster, C&D/Burley Flake #1, H&H/Butternut Burley

A package of extra long pipe cleaners (will be great for the Bjarne Churchwarden I just bought!), and a package of bristle pipe cleaners.

Wow! My limited experience so far doesn't cover ANY of these types, so they're all new to me. I know how I'll be spending my weekend - Thanks again Ron!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

58. Dr BootyGrabber
59. 
60. 
61. 
62.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Who's slacking? :wink:


----------



## titlowda

Can I go ahead and jump in here as a Noob(nps)


----------



## Natedogg

Got Palomorado's end today. Thanks man! I think he's on a trip, so I'm going to wait to send his out until he gets back (unless he says otherwise).


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

58. CaptainEnormous 
59. Zfog
60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

58. Dr BootyGrabber
59. titlowda
60. 
61. 
62.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Zfog

Jeff, Titlowda and I are under way!


----------



## Natedogg

Got a PM back from Palomorado. My end will go out to him today.

Put me back on the eeeeeps please!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

Got my end from Captain Enormous and HOLY CRAP.... soo many different kinds! Soo many different aromas! I look forward to trying each one, thanks again captain!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino
Zfog and titlowda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

60. 
61. 
62. 
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## beercritic

I'd like to be placed on the newbie list. Thanks!


joe


----------



## mlcjuggler

i would like to be placed in the newbie list!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino
Zfog and titlowda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

60. beercritic
61. mlcjuggler
62. 
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Evonnida

Okay... I guess the time has come and the curiosity is killing me... Please sign me up as a new pipe smoker...


----------



## Zfog

Oh chit...:rockon:


----------



## beercritic

Blue-Guy, PM sent.
______________

Commonsenseman, I bounced this off Blaylock:

"As I'm new to pipe tobacco, I've searched a few pipe tobacco websites; their pricing suggests that a more reasonable $15 would be a better price limit for the noob to pay. $10 seems artificially low, especially after seeing photos of what the noob typically receives."

He suggested I mention it to you.

And thanks for the enormous amount of effort you've made to maintain this thread.

joe


----------



## Firedawg

Erich are you sure you want to do it? muhahahahah finally paybacks! Oh this will be fun.


----------



## Zfog

Firedawg said:


> Erich are you sure you want to do it? muhahahahah finally paybacks! Oh this will be fun.


Erich deserves a knock on his head for sure!


----------



## Firedawg

I need to find that Duncan dounuts coupon I had around somewhere. He should be happy than.


----------



## Evonnida

Firedawg said:


> Erich are you sure you want to do it? muhahahahah finally paybacks! Oh this will be fun.


:behindsofa:


Zfog said:


> Erich deserves a knock on his head for sure!


:tinfoil3:



Firedawg said:


> I need to find that Duncan dounuts coupon I had around somewhere. He should be happy than.


It's Dunkin and is that smokeable? I have so much to learn...


----------



## Zfog

You could use a Stale, hollowed out Boston Cream as a pipe. 






Ok maybe not:hungry:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber

*Currently Trading*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino
Zfog and titlowda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

60. beercritic
61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

Zfog said:


> You could use a Stale, hollowed out Boston Cream as a pipe.
> 
> Ok maybe not:hungry:


Or the vanilla/chocolate creams. Those things get hard as a rock in 3 days.


----------



## commonsenseman

beercritic said:


> Blue-Guy, PM sent.
> ______________
> 
> Commonsenseman, I bounced this off Blaylock:
> 
> "As I'm new to pipe tobacco, I've searched a few pipe tobacco websites; their pricing suggests that a more reasonable $15 would be a better price limit for the noob to pay. $10 seems artificially low, especially after seeing photos of what the noob typically receives."
> 
> He suggested I mention it to you.
> 
> And thanks for the enormous amount of effort you've made to maintain this thread.
> 
> joe


Good call Joe, I hadn't thought of that!

Here's how it's worded in the rules:



> The EPS will request something easy to find, current production, that can be purchased from an online vendor, for under $10 (not including shipping) or from a local B&M. Other arrangements can be made for what to trade provided both parties agree.


To me it sounds like $10 is the limit, unless both parties agree to something else. In my experience, a lot of NPS's would rather buy a couple tins for the EPS & get a bunch of samples in return anyway. But, if you were to do a single 50g tin trade, it seems to me like there are quite a few blends/brands for $10 or less :dunno: Ultimately, it's up to Blaylock whether that "rule" gets changed. I would support a change to something like "around $10".

How does that sound?


----------



## Evonnida

Firedawg said:


> Erich are you sure you want to do it? muhahahahah finally paybacks! Oh this will be fun.


PM sent brother!


----------



## Blue_2

Evonnida said:


> Okay... I guess the time has come and the curiosity is killing me... Please sign me up as a new pipe smoker...


Take good care of Erich guys. My mailbox is still in flames from the Cigar Newbie Trade, thanks to him!



beercritic said:


> Blue-Guy, PM sent.


PM received, contact initiated, carnage to ensue!


----------



## User Name

got komakino's in the mail today when I got home from work. PO run tomorrow, gotta bag the goodies tonight.


----------



## beercritic

commonsenseman said:


> Good call Joe, I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> Here's how it's worded in the rules:
> 
> To me it sounds like $10 is the limit, unless both parties agree to something else. In my experience, a lot of NPS's would rather buy a couple tins for the EPS & get a bunch of samples in return anyway. But, if you were to do a single 50g tin trade, it seems to me like there are quite a few blends/brands for $10 or less :dunno: Ultimately, it's up to Blaylock whether that "rule" gets changed. I would support a change to something like "around $10".
> 
> How does that sound?


I don't know what the other noobs are offering, but I see photos of the devastating bombs that the experienced folks send in return. I told Blue_2 not to worry about the silly rule and tell me what he liked or wanted to try. Perhaps it's for the noob to figure out?

Amending rules is tougher than I'd imagined. Not having considered what you brought up, I'd have suggested a $15 limit, or "not to exceed $20, including shipping." Now I'm unsure. Perhaps bumping it to $12, and letting the noob figure it all out? OP was made over 5 years ago. Heck, you can't get a good pie delivered for $20 these days. I can, but *I* have connections with the KY pizza "mafia."

Tougher call than I imagined, but Blaylock did indicate he'd amend to your recommendation(s).

I think I just made matters worse 

joe


----------



## Zfog

Suggestions are always welcome, its the only way to critique existing rules. Although, if the Experienced puffers felt as if they were getting a raw deal they wouldn't do it. It's more about opening the noobs eyes to all different types of tobacco blends. :amen:


----------



## Jack Straw

Jeff, BKDW and I have completed our trade. (finally.)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I changed the wording in the original post.



Blaylock said:


> What Gets Sent
> 
> The New Pipe Smoker will contact the Experienced Pipe Smoker to make arrangements to send a 2oz /50g new/sealed tin of tobacco, for around $10 (not including shipping) from a vendor or from a local B&M. (or 100g, for around $20, if arrangements have been made between the 2 parties for a larger sampler). The EPS will request something easy to find, current production, that can be purchased from an online vendor or from a local B&M. Other arrangements can be made for what to trade provided both parties agree.


Jeff, if you want me to change it to something else, just give me a holler.


----------



## mlcjuggler

how do i PM someone? Im very new to this


----------



## beercritic

I like it Blaylock. Accurate and terse. 


Thanks,

joe


----------



## NarJar

mlcjuggler said:


> how do i PM someone? Im very new to this


To send a PM, you must have been a member for 5 days and have at least 10 posts under your belt. Please see the following thread which covers what is required for sending a PM as well as how to send a PM. It also covers many other useful items.

Info for New Members


----------



## mlcjuggler

Alright, thank you very much!


----------



## RJpuffs

mlcjuggler said:


> Alright, thank you very much!


Make it easier for ya - click the thingie under my avatar to the left. We be matched :drama:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

beercritic said:


> I like it Blaylock. Accurate and terse.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> joe


My pleasure...as always!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW

*Currently Trading*

Natedogg and Palomorado
User Name and komakino
Zfog and titlowda

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

60. Blue_2
61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

60. beercritic
61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]



Blaylock said:


> I changed the wording in the original post.
> 
> Jeff, if you want me to change it to something else, just give me a holler.


Looks great Dave, thanks for doing that for us. :thumb:



beercritic said:


> I like it Blaylock. Accurate and terse.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> joe


Thanks for bringing this up Joe, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## beercritic

Order placed for Blue_2


joe


----------



## User Name

package sent. I'm going to be on business for a week, so I won't be able to update anything. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mlcjuggler

RJpuffs said:


> Make it easier for ya - click the thingie under my avatar to the left. We be matched :drama:


It wont allow me to message you yet though, i dont think i have been on here for long enough or something


----------



## NarJar

mlcjuggler said:


> It wont allow me to message you yet though, i dont think i have been on here for long enough or something


You must have 10 posts under your belt (which you do) and be a member for 5 days. You joined on May 17, and today is the 21. You have not hit the 5 day mark yet.


----------



## mlcjuggler

NarJar said:


> You must have 10 posts under your belt (which you do) and be a member for 5 days. You joined on May 17, and today is the 21. You have not hit the 5 day mark yet.


Okay, well as soon as i hit that mark, i will message you and hopefully get this trade going  thank you for the help!


----------



## Palomorado

Received my package from Natedogg.
15 samples to choose from...

VERY, VERY excited!


----------



## mlcjuggler

Rjpuffs i am still not able to message you, any idea why not? it has been five days :/


----------



## Mante

mlcjuggler said:


> Rjpuffs i am still not able to message you, any idea why not? it has been five days :/


Wait for the server to refresh & you should be good to go. It is automatic but not until the server updates your permissions. :smile:


----------



## RJpuffs

mlcjuggler said:


> Rjpuffs i am still not able to message you, any idea why not? it has been five days :/





Tashaz said:


> Wait for the server to refresh & you should be good to go. It is automatic but not until the server updates your permissions. :smile:


Probably right - try to log out, then close browser window(s), then come back and log in.


----------



## komakino

mlcjuggler said:


> Rjpuffs i am still not able to message you, any idea why not? it has been five days :/


I think it is actually 15 posts. At 10 posts I was able to receive PMs, but whenever I tried to reply it told me I had to have 15. Once I hit 15 I could both send and receive.


----------



## DSturg369

You guys should post more. :biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## titlowda

Got my end from Zfog this weekend and I was completely blown away. Some good baccy here from a good BOTL.

Zfog thanks for everything, and by that I mean the last three or four....


----------



## beercritic

DSturg369 said:


> You guys should post more. :biggrin:


Not to be a jerk, but *quality* posts should be made; having the majority of ones posts being about posting and PM limits/issues is pitiful, IMO. Taking the time to acquaint oneself with the website, mayhaps befriending a couple folks would "play" much better than eagerly taking advantage of the incredible generosity of folks on this forum. I feel sheepish about requesting the charity of this thread. This, after making over 200 thoughtful *, helpful and typically lengthy posts. If this was my thread, I'd certainly "raise the bar" for qualifying.

This is NOT a personal attack, just an observation.

* Other members might have issues with the "thoughtful" self-reference.

Cheers!

joe


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



beercritic said:


> Not to be a jerk, but *quality* posts should be made; having the majority of ones posts being about posting and PM limits/issues is pitiful, IMO. Taking the time to acquaint oneself with the website, mayhaps befriending a couple folks would "play" much better than eagerly taking advantage of the incredible generosity of folks on this forum. I feel sheepish about requesting the charity of this thread. This, after making over 200 thoughtful *, helpful and typically lengthy posts. If this was my thread, I'd certainly "raise the bar" for qualifying.
> 
> This is NOT a personal attack, just an observation.
> 
> * Other members might have issues with the "thoughtful" self-reference.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> joe


While I agree that quality of posts is important & it almost seems like "cheating" to post just for the sake of getting your post count up, I don't think there's any fair way to restrict that type of behavior. If NPS's want to participate just to get some samples, I say go for it. I'd rather have lots of new people getting into the hobby, than restrict it to only the "serious" posters. I believe that if EPS's felt they were getting a raw deal, they wouldn't participate. IMHO, this is a fair trade all around. EPS's get a tin they were probably going to buy anyway & NPS's get a crap ton of new tobacco to try out. Sure, a lot of EPS's go overboard & send way too much, but that's their decision. They're only required to send 5-10 samples, anything extra is voluntary. For those sending rare tobaccos such as FVF or Stonehaven, those are send above & beyond the required 5-10 samples.

I think if we want people to take it more seriously, just be sure to form a relationship with your NPS by keeping in contact & offering as much help/advice as possible. Make sure to keep this place as welcoming as it's always been & encourage them to participate as an EPS in the future. :2

Again, thanks for being such a great contributing member to this forum. I really appreciate your comments Joe. You're keeping us all honest :wink:


----------



## NarJar

Beercritic, I can definitely see your point and also agree. However, I also agree with commonsenseman's points. It would be nearly impossible to regulate the quality if each and every post throughout the forums. Another alternative would be to have fellow members rate posts for quality, but that is highly subjective and certain groups of users could highly abuse that power very easily. I also agree that if the EPS felt they were getting heated, tey would no longer participate, and I have seen many EPS sign up immediately after completing their last trade. Also, I believe many EPS have received great kindness on this forum and hroughout the pipe smoking community and feel it necessary to "pay it forward" if you will. If only the world was as kind as this forum, we would be in pretty good shape! This community is amazing and the kindness of the members never ceases to amazing me!


----------



## Zfog

NarJar said:


> Beercritic, I can definitely see your point and also agree. However, I also agree with commonsenseman's points. It would be nearly impossible to regulate the quality if each and every post throughout the forums. Another alternative would be to have fellow members rate posts for quality, but that is highly subjective and certain groups of users could highly abuse that power very easily. I also agree that if the EPS felt they were getting heated, tey would no longer participate, and I have seen many EPS sign up immediately after completing their last trade. Also, I believe many EPS have received great kindness on this forum and hroughout the pipe smoking community and feel it necessary to "pay it forward" if you will. If only the world was as kind as this forum, we would be in pretty good shape! This community is amazing and the kindness of the members never ceases to amazing me!


Well put.


----------



## Blue_2

beercritic said:


> Order placed for Blue_2
> 
> joe


Baccy received, feedback left!

Your package should hit the Post Office tomorrow afternoon Joe.


----------



## Zfog

titlowda and I are done as well.


----------



## beercritic

Blue_2 said:


> Baccy received, feedback left!
> 
> Your package should hit the Post Office tomorrow afternoon Joe.


Cool. I was worried about you getting the package. I checked the USPS site noonish, and they said the package had been misrouted. Amazed you received it today.

joe


----------



## Blue_2

beercritic said:


> Cool. I was worried about you getting the package. I checked the USPS site noonish, and they said the package had been misrouted. Amazed you received it today.
> 
> joe


Yeah I saw that too. Fortunately the local Post Office network is incredible out here. :banana:


----------



## Sarge

sign me up for EPS again Please. :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63. 
64.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## beercritic

commonsenseman said:


> While I agree that quality of posts is important & it almost seems like "cheating" to post just for the sake of getting your post count up, I don't think there's any fair way to restrict that type of behavior. If NPS's want to participate just to get some samples, I say go for it. I'd rather have lots of new people getting into the hobby, than restrict it to only the "serious" posters. I believe that if EPS's felt they were getting a raw deal, they wouldn't participate. IMHO, this is a fair trade all around. EPS's get a tin they were probably going to buy anyway & NPS's get a crap ton of new tobacco to try out. Sure, a lot of EPS's go overboard & send way too much, but that's their decision. They're only required to send 5-10 samples, anything extra is voluntary. For those sending rare tobaccos such as FVF or Stonehaven, those are send above & beyond the required 5-10 samples.
> 
> I think if we want people to take it more seriously, just be sure to form a relationship with your NPS by keeping in contact & offering as much help/advice as possible. Make sure to keep this place as welcoming as it's always been & encourage them to participate as an EPS in the future. :2
> 
> Again, thanks for being such a great contributing member to this forum. I really appreciate your comments Joe. You're keeping us all honest :wink:


Thanks for the kind words, commonsenseman. (Say, are you related to Politnessman, of Nat'l Lampoon)? There are just some thing that irk me to the point of having to speak up. And I do agree quite a bit with those of a different opinion. Their reasoning seemed logical as well.

Especially NarJar. He has a relatively low post count, joined this month, yet I don't recall any lame postings. His type would be most likely be welcomed at many forums.

Cheers!

joe


----------



## Blue_2

Joe, package sent! p

_Expected Delivery: Thu 05/26/11
DC# *0310 3200 0000 4573 5601*_


----------



## beercritic

Blue_2 said:


> Joe, package sent! p
> 
> _Expected Delivery: Thu 05/26/11
> DC# *0310 3200 0000 4573 5601*_


Sweet. Really looking forward to the selection. You do know this will encourage a load of noob questions, right?

Cheers!

joe


----------



## Blue_2

beercritic said:


> You do know this will encourage a load of noob questions, right?


Bring it Bro, the door is always open!


----------



## jtree26

I'd like to join the EPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
65. jtree26
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63. 
64. 
65.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## beercritic

Package arrived from Blue_2. 

An amazing bounty of tobacco was sent to me. (nearly a quarter Metric Tonne!). Gloat pix and list of tobacco to be posted soon.

First I gotta find out to trigger the Trade Affirmation.

Many thanks, B2! Now I'm totally confused!


joe


----------



## beercritic

Well, that "Trade Bump" was way easy to find. 

Tobacco aromas are driving me crazy. Gonna have to repackage them separately. Got a bunch of small glass jars, would the rest do well short-term in small plastic containers? Looking for more jars and tins.


cheers!

joe


----------



## Blue_2

Glad it got there safe and sound!

Plastic will do in the short term, but definitely move to those canning jars soon. Just make sure the plastic is clean and aired out well.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
65. jtree26
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63. 
64. 
65.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Could I please be added to the NPS list? If there is an EPS in Canada, specifically Ontario it would make things easier, if not I'm sure we can work around sending stuff. 

Thanks in advance,

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Sarge and Sblumberjack
Firedawg and Bleedingme
RJPuffs and Jimbo69
Contrabass Bry and dirletra
CaptainEnormous and Dr BootyGrabber
Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs
62. Firedawg
63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
65. jtree26
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler
62. Evonnida
63. ClearSkiesAndSqualls (in The Great White North)
64. 
65.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Evonnida

I've ordered the tins!


----------



## getkennard

Hello all. New to the pipe smoking world. Been smoking cigars for about a year and have been interested in pipe smoking for a while now, but not really sure where to start from a tobacco perspective. Could I please be added as a NPS?

Hoping for an EPS to point me in the right direction.


----------



## beercritic

Deja Vu, all over again.


joe


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic

*Currently Trading*

User Name and komakino
Firedawg and Evonnida

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
65. jtree26
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

63. ClearSkiesAndSqualls (in The Great White North)
64. getkennard
65.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Natedogg

I may have to pass ClearSkiesandSqualls off to another NPS. I have been extremely busy with the newborn and have never shipped anything to Canada. I don't want him to get screwed because of my lack of time to devote to this.

I am waiting for his word that I can pass him. I won't go back on the EPS list until things calm down around here a bit.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Natedogg said:


> I may have to pass ClearSkiesandSqualls off to another NPS. I have been extremely busy with the newborn and have never shipped anything to Canada. I don't want him to get screwed because of my lack of time to devote to this.
> 
> I am waiting for his word that I can pass him. I won't go back on the EPS list until things calm down around here a bit.


I think Nate meant to say pass me off to a new EPS, not NPS ipe: Two NPS wouldn't accomplish much :razz:

We sent a few PMs and everything is good between us, just put me back on the list for a different EPS and all is well. Best of luck with the newborn Nate :gaga:

~ Jeff :yo:

I'll await the updated list in order to PM the EPS.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> I think Nate meant to say pass me off to a new EPS, not NPS ipe: Two NPS wouldn't accomplish much :razz:
> 
> We sent a few PMs and everything is good between us, just put me back on the list for a different EPS and all is well. Best of luck with the newborn Nate :gaga:
> 
> ~ Jeff :yo:
> 
> I'll await the updated list in order to PM the EPS.


If Jeff is Ok with it I will take you on so as not to disturb the rotation and get you smoking quick. I have a few samples I need to send out to someone.


----------



## commonsenseman

JustOneMoreStick said:


> If Jeff is Ok with it I will take you on so as not to disturb the rotation and get you smoking quick. I have a few samples I need to send out to someone.


Since Sarge is already lined up with getkennard, he would move down to the next available EPS, jtree26. So it's up to jtree26 whether or not. If he's ok with it, I'm ok with it.



> Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
> 
> 61. RJPuffs
> 
> 63. Natedogg
> 64. Sarge
> 65. jtree26
> 
> New Pipe Smokers (NPS):
> 
> 61. mlcjuggler
> 
> 63. ClearSkiesAndSqualls (in The Great White North)
> 64. getkennard
> 65.


----------



## komakino

Just got back in town, sorry for the delay! Happy to see my package had been waiting on me since last week.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

JustOneMoreStick said:


> If Jeff is Ok with it I will take you on so as not to disturb the rotation and get you smoking quick. I have a few samples I need to send out to someone.


If Warren (JustOneMoreStick) wants to be my EPS I'm cool with it. Should I send him a PM to get this started again?


----------



## NarJar

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> If Warren (JustOneMoreStick) wants to be my EPS I'm cool with it. Should I send him a PM to get this started again?


According to Jeff's post, you are technically matched up with jtree26. If jtree26 is fine with passing you off to justonemorestick, then you can PM him and get things moving.

But for now, wait to hear from jtree26 to see if he is ok with it.


----------



## commonsenseman

jtree26? Any word buddy?


----------



## jtree26

I can take on ClearSkiesAndSqualls. We will have to get the ball moving quickly though as I'm out of town next week on business. I'll PM ClearSkiesAndSqualls to kick things off.


----------



## Natedogg

Thanks for this guys, I really appreciate this. Sorry I had to pass him.


----------



## jtree26

PM sent.


----------



## User Name

komakino said:


> Just got back in town, sorry for the delay! Happy to see my package had been waiting on me since last week.


I'm glad it got there alright. :juggle:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

63. Natedogg
64. Sarge 
65. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

63. 
64. getkennard
65. ClearSkiesAndSqualls (in The Great White North)

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

jtree26 said:


> PM sent.


PM Replied. Good to know we gotta get this ball rolling. Everyone on here is so nice and knowledgeable. Love this place! Thanks guys! ipe:

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## getkennard

Got in touch with Sarge and have just placed an order. Will send tracking details through when the tins ship. All good.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

63. Natedogg

66.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

63.

66.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## beercritic

Ack! Been super busy lately. Needing to post pix of what Blue_2 sent. Found packets of time to transfer the bounty into jars, Taking pictures, converting pictures, then uploading to Imageshack. Took an amazing amount of time. Why can't we just drag/drop images into our posts? Anyway, went to actually create the post. My DSL was dead. Just got it back. Hurrah!











The incredible bomb Blue_2 sent, consisted of the following:

A.C. Peterson - Escudo
Dan Tobacco - Hamborger Veermaster
Esoterica - Stonehaven
Esoterica - Penzance
G.L. Pease - Telegraph Hill
G.L. Pease - Westminster
Hearth & Home - Anniversary Kake
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Stokkebye - Balkan Sasieni
Rattray's - Hal O' the Wynd
Samuel Gawith - Best Brown Flake
Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake
Samuel Gawith - Chocolate Flake
Solani - Aged Burley Flake
Tambolaka

Aromatics:
Pipeworks & Wilkie - Vermont Maple Cavendish
Bosswell's - Christmas Cookie
Scotty's - Butternut Burley

And an authentic Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob Pipe. Been wanting a cob for a while. 











Scored a bunch of baby food and thin jam jars, from a garage sale. No odor/residue, so I soaked them in hot water for a while, then drip dried. Amazing what you can find for $1 at garage sales. 













The tall thin jars hold some of the Flake, snugly. The tiny mustard jars, I'd been saving for some use. Everything fit snugly into a couple tall cigar boxes. I have a 3rd box, that'll hold 8 baby food jars











Nice display, eh? Gonna felt the bottoms so they can rest on fine furniture.

Funny thing is: I have not had the opportunity/proclivity to smoke anything, the last several days. Severe cold knocked me out.

Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Thanks again Blue Guy, whoever you are!

Cheers!

joe


----------



## Zfog

Holy crap that a buttload of quality tobacco. He slapped you around a bit for sure! Good on both of you. :boom:


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

I've made arrangements with jtree26 and that a trade is underway.

I've place the order and it should be on its way!


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

beercritic said:


> Ack! Been super busy lately. Needing to post pix of what Blue_2 sent. Found packets of time to transfer the bounty into jars, Taking pictures, converting pictures, then uploading to Imageshack. Took an amazing amount of time. Why can't we just drag/drop images into our posts? Anyway, went to actually create the post. My DSL was dead. Just got it back. Hurrah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible bomb Blue_2 sent, consisted of the following:
> 
> A.C. Peterson - Escudo
> Dan Tobacco - Hamborger Veermaster
> Esoterica - Stonehaven
> Esoterica - Penzance
> G.L. Pease - Telegraph Hill
> G.L. Pease - Westminster
> Hearth & Home - Anniversary Kake
> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
> Peter Stokkebye - Balkan Sasieni
> Rattray's - Hal O' the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith - Best Brown Flake
> Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake
> Samuel Gawith - Chocolate Flake
> Solani - Aged Burley Flake
> Tambolaka
> 
> Aromatics:
> Pipeworks & Wilkie - Vermont Maple Cavendish
> Bosswell's - Christmas Cookie
> Scotty's - Butternut Burley
> 
> And an authentic Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob Pipe. Been wanting a cob for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored a bunch of baby food and thin jam jars, from a garage sale. No odor/residue, so I soaked them in hot water for a while, then drip dried. Amazing what you can find for $1 at garage sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tall thin jars hold some of the Flake, snugly. The tiny mustard jars, I'd been saving for some use. Everything fit snugly into a couple tall cigar boxes. I have a 3rd box, that'll hold 8 baby food jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice display, eh? Gonna felt the bottoms so they can rest on fine furniture.
> 
> Funny thing is: I have not had the opportunity/proclivity to smoke anything, the last several days. Severe cold knocked me out.
> 
> Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Thanks again Blue Guy, whoever you are!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> joe


Nice haul. Cool cob pipe! :thumb:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 61. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 61. mlcjuggler


I seem to have misplaced my NeePS. Put me back on the list for the next noob - when mlcj comes back, I'll handle him too.


----------



## Blue_2

Zfog said:


> Holy crap that a buttload of quality tobacco. He slapped you around a bit for sure! Good on both of you. :boom:


Well he did send a little more than originally planned, so I had to retaliate. :lol:


----------



## NarJar

Wow Dan! If you ever open up a small little e-shop and you sell that "collection" as a sampler, let me know because I would be all over that! :biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

63. Natedogg

66. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

63.

66.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## 92hatchattack

Okay Okay, ive had this in the back of my mind for long enough now. Been thinking and talking about taking up pipe smoking for months now. I guess its finally time to just break down and get my name on this list! Haha, and I dont even own a pipe yet! Ill pick up a MM or two once this whole trade thing goes though.

Im a cigar smoker so i am of course into the natural stuff, but am very interested in trying good aromatics also. Infused cigars seem silly to me but aromatics in my mind seem like it may be pleasant once in awhile with a pipe. My brothers been begging me to smoke a pipe cause he loves that classic pipe smell. (I am guessing he is thinking of a cherry aromatic or something)

So thats it! Can you match me up with someone that can give me some smaples of both naturals and aromatics? Or just the next guy on the list, LOL, i dont care really! 

Great idea by the way. There a good chance that i may have never gotten into pipe smoking without such an easy way to sample many different kinds of tobacco!

Ok, now what?

---Joe


----------



## commonsenseman

What d'ya say Natedogg? Got any aros to share with Joe?


----------



## 92hatchattack

^^^ Dont need ton of aros, just a few to try.... Hell, i dont really care what I get im sure I will love it all!!! haha.

Natedogg posted a few days ago that he has been busy with a newborn. So, first off, Congrats to him! I know how much that can keep you busy and how its much more important than a tobacco forum. So Natedogg, if your still feeling a bit over your head I am fine with waiting for you or going to the next guy. Whatever is best for YOU! 

---Joe


----------



## commonsenseman

92hatchattack said:


> ^^^ Dont need ton of aros, just a few to try.... Hell, i dont really care what I get im sure I will love it all!!! haha.
> 
> Natedogg posted a few days ago that he has been busy with a newborn. So, first off, Congrats to him! I know how much that can keep you busy and how its much more important than a tobacco forum. So Natedogg, if your still feeling a bit over your head I am fine with waiting for you or going to the next guy. Whatever is best for YOU!
> 
> ---Joe


Crap, I forgot about that! Well, I suppose we can wait for him to show up & see if he's up to it. If not, I'm sure RJ has quite the selection of all different types of tobacco.


----------



## 92hatchattack

No problem. Not in a big rush. Thanks!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Crap, I forgot about that! Well, I suppose we can wait for him to show up & see if he's up to it. If not, I'm sure RJ has quite the selection of all different types of tobacco.


Besides the 18 odd open containers; UPS is on its way with 4 lbs more of stuff, I have jars a-scrubbed and labels a-written, just waiting for delivery :high5:
Yes, selections-R-us!


----------



## 92hatchattack

I can't even visualize 4 pounds on tobacco. That's A LOT of baccy!


----------



## Blue_2

Jeff, I'll go back on the EPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

92hatchattack said:


> I can't even visualize 4 pounds on tobacco. That's A LOT of baccy!


Did you try sending Natedogg a PM to see if he's up for it?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

63. Natedogg

66. RJpuffs
67. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

63. 92hatchattack

66.
67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## mikeyp4

I'd like to get in on this as a NPS if possible. Thanks


----------



## 92hatchattack

commonsenseman said:


> Did you try sending Natedogg a PM to see if he's up for it?


Im gonna shoot him a PM right now.


----------



## Natedogg

Yup, I think I might get a little free time every now and then in the next couple of weeks. We're under way.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Natedogg and 92hatchattack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

61. RJPuffs

66. RJpuffs
67. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

61. mlcjuggler

66. mikeyp4
67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## 92hatchattack

Natedogg and I are underway! Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 61. RJPuffs
> 66. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 61. mlcjuggler
> 66. mikeyp4


Wishlist sent to *66. mikeyp4*

Guess you can scratch my dopelganger trade 61, no sign of that noobie.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Jack Straw and BKDW
Natedogg and Palomorado
Zfog and titlowda
Blue_2 and beercritic
User Name and komakino

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

67. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



RJpuffs said:


> Guess you can scratch my dopelganger trade 61, no sign of that noobie.


Noted. If he shows up, I'll put him back in.


----------



## Sarge

got my end yesterday. :tu










went out today, 0311 0240 0000 8998 4825


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

I got my trade today. Thanks jtree26! ipe: I don't have a camera, but I can post a list of what I got. 

Included was:

4noggins - Bald Headed Teacher
Esoterica - Stonehaven
Esoterica - Margate
Esoterica - Penzance
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Top Black Cherry
Germain - Brown Flake
GL Pease - Union Square
McClelland - Frog Morton
Peter Stokkebye - Escudo Navy Deluxe
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Samuel Gawith - St. James Flake

:banana:

Thanks to everyone involved in making this trade happen! :bounce:

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## Firedawg

:target:Going out 

9405 5036 9930 0125 4448 49

:laser: :faint:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

67. Blue_2

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Zfog

Can you throw be on the EPS again? Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Natedogg

Got 92hatchattack's end today. He threw in an extra tin of Escudo. Now it's my turn. :evil:


----------



## jtree26

ClearSkiesAndSqualls and I are complete, another great trade in the books. You can add me to the EPS list again.


----------



## hoopsmcgee

I'd like to be added as a new pipe smoker (NPS) please!


----------



## Natedogg

My side went out today. He's gonna like it!  Don't put me back on the EPS yet. Things are still pretty busy around here.


----------



## 92hatchattack

Oh boy, I ship all my stuff to my mother in laws house cause things disapear when left in front of my apartment.

I sure hope it doesnt hurt her! :fear:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and mikeyp4


Got his tins, sent out his sampler - done when he receives it! Putta me back as an EePS! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and Evonnida
Sarge and getkennard
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

67. Blue_2
68. Zfog
69. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

67. hoopsmcgee
68.
69.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## freestoke

I've never seen it suggested, but the out-of-the-US newbies should probably order their side of the trade with a delivery headed directly for the EPS. Obvious, but possibly something that could be overlooked.


----------



## Evonnida

:target::target::target:

Wow!!! Todd (Firedawg) blasted me good!!!!!!!!

In what may have been one of the most drawn out trades (thanks to my schedule, sorry Todd!), Todd has been in constant contact and after informing me that my package had shipped, he let it slip that I might need to pick up some more jars... Boy am I glad I did!!!

Now for the carnage...









Todd threw in an awesome Pipe tool along with an Estate WDC Milano Hession. Todd cared for it and made sure it is ready to smoke! This is my first straight pipe!










Thirteen bags of baccy!!!! Damn, and I only bought 12 jars! He included some great looking and smelling Stokkeby Bullseye, Twist, and Navy Flakes. There are also several other flakes (I've never tried a flake). I also recognized some Tambo in the group, which I have really been wanting to try! I'm also stoked to try the 2 year old Embarcadero!










Lastly he included some awesome cigars! A Gurkha, new to me, a Padron 4000, Anejo 50 and a Tatuaje West, also new to me!!!!!!

Todd, thank you sooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get going on these!


----------



## Blue_2

commonsenseman said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 67. Blue_2
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 67. hoopsmcgee


Contact established.


----------



## NarJar

Evonnida said:


> :target::target::target:Wow!!! Todd (Firedawg) blasted me good!!!!!!!!


Wow! Talk about FIREpower DAWG! He really lit up the Lou!

I live about 60-70 miles south of St. Louis, and I thought I saw a red tint, or flame in the northern skies!


----------



## 92hatchattack

Apparently there are some packages waiting for me at my mother in law's house. Stay tuned for more details!


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> Got his tins, sent out his sampler - done when he receives it! Putta me back as an EePS! :new_all_coholic:





commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and mikeyp4
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*


EePS me! :bounce:


----------



## 92hatchattack

Ok guys, Natedogg apparently doesnt play fair at all! He got me real good! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:










I dont know anything about any of these so now i will get to spend the next few days doing internet research to find out what they all are. After that the physical "research" will begin.

The one name i did recognize is the Penzance from reading the forum. From what i have read this stuff is pretty rare!

Thanks a lot Nate! You really hooked me up. I am going to be busy trying all of this out for a long long time!

---Joe


----------



## getkennard

Just got my end of the trade from Sarge. Don't have enough posts to put up a picture or link yet so you will just have to take my word for it. 

Sarge hooked me up with samples of:

GL Pease - Robusto
GL Pease - Meridian
Ashton - Artisans Blend
Dunhill My Mixture 965
Dunhill Nightcap
Sam Gawith Navy Flake
Sam Gawith Squadron Leader
MacBaren 7 Seas Gold
Dunhill EMP
GL Pease - Union Square
MacBaren Highland Blend
Frog Morton Across the Pond

Since it arrived yesterday, I have already had a bowl of the Dunhill My Mixture 965, MacBaren 7 Seas Gold, Sam Gawith Squadron Leader and Frog Morton Across the Pond. Great selection, enjoying testing out a bunch of different blends. 

Thanks Sarge, really appreciate the selection.


----------



## 92hatchattack

Just had to jump in here as i finally wrote out a detailed list of everything Natedogg sent my way. Just awesome! 

Maple - not sure of brand
Lane 1-Q
Bostonian light english
Gawith & Hoggarts coniston cut plug
Rolanod's Own vaper
Stokkebye luxary navy flake
Lane Hazelnut
MacBaren roll cake spun cut (really cool looking!)
Erinmore flake
1792 flake (this stuff smells serious!)
Stokkebye luxury twist flake 
McClolland grand orientals katerini classic
McConell scottish cake 
C+D bayon morning
Penzance
Maple street tin
b20 black cavebdish 


WOW!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and mikeyp4
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

68. Zfog
69. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

68.
69.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]



freestoke said:


> I've never seen it suggested, but the out-of-the-US newbies should probably order their side of the trade with a delivery headed directly for the EPS. Obvious, but possibly something that could be overlooked.


??? Not sure I understand.


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> ??? Not sure I understand.


The EPS expects a tin of his heart's desire. If the NPS has to order the special tobacco and is in Canada or Outer Mongolia, why order it to his own address then resend it if he can send his side directly to the EPS? I was even thinking it might be cheaper to do it that way, even if he could buy the item locally. Seems to avoid a lot of the international weirdness and extra postage. That's all I was thinking. No earthshattering revelations for sure and everybody probably does it that way already. :lol: Shouldn't have brought it up. sigh. Just sort of sprang forth full born and unbidden from the keyboard.


----------



## mikeyp4

commonsenseman said:


> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and mikeyp4


This is done. Got my sampler from RJPuffs today. It all looks so good, I can't wait to try these. Pics to follow. Thanks for this!!


----------



## NarJar

freestoke said:


> The EPS expects a tin of his heart's desire. If the NPS has to order the special tobacco and is in Canada or Outer Mongolia, why order it to his own address then resend it if he can send his side directly to the EPS? I was even thinking it might be cheaper to do it that way, even if he could buy the item locally. Seems to avoid a lot of the international weirdness and extra postage. That's all I was thinking. No earthshattering revelations for sure and everybody probably does it that way already. :lol: Shouldn't have brought it up. sigh. Just sort of sprang forth full born and unbidden from the keyboard.


I won't say always, but I believe this is how it is handled a majority of the time already. The NPS orders from an e-tailer and has it delivered to the EPS. No "middle-man" as you might call it.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

68. Zfog
69. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

68.
69.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]

??? Not sure I understand.[/QUOTE]



freestoke said:


> The EPS expects a tin of his heart's desire. If the NPS has to order the special tobacco and is in Canada or Outer Mongolia, why order it to his own address then resend it if he can send his side directly to the EPS? I was even thinking it might be cheaper to do it that way, even if he could buy the item locally. Seems to avoid a lot of the international weirdness and extra postage. That's all I was thinking. No earthshattering revelations for sure and everybody probably does it that way already. :lol: Shouldn't have brought it up. sigh. Just sort of sprang forth full born and unbidden from the keyboard.


Oooooooooh! Yes, I agree. It makes way more sense to order from an American distributor & have it shipped to their EPS's door, rather than ordering expensive Canadian tobacco & messing with customs an extra time. Is it something you think should be added to the rules? Or just something we can suggest when we get an NPS from up north?


----------



## Firedawg

After all the schedules we made the deal and both parties fired shots basially the same time to remove any reprisal shots. I guess we both failed! So in response to puff math he added some big guns in his trade. The 2 tins were perfect but than he threw in 6 cigars. Now the "My Father" is one that always got away until today  Damn brother! Thanks so much!
I also smoked some of the bulk blend today already (even though it was latakia!) I enjoyed it and will smoke it all. What is it called? I need to put the cigars in the humi but they look so good. never had any of their ind yet so thanks again!!!


----------



## Evonnida

Firedawg said:


> After all the schedules we made the deal and both parties fired shots basially the same time to remove any reprisal shots. I guess we both failed! So in response to puff math he added some big guns in his trade. The 2 tins were perfect but than he threw in 6 cigars. Now the "My Father" is one that always got away until today  Damn brother! Thanks so much!
> I also smoked some of the bulk blend today already (even though it was latakia!) I enjoyed it and will smoke it all. What is it called? I need to put the cigars in the humi but they look so good. never had any of their ind yet so thanks again!!!


The bulk is called Lancer's Slices... My B&M says they are close to Bengal's Slices... Who knows? :dunno:

Hope you enjoy brother!!!!!!


----------



## Hinson

I'd like to get in as a NPS please. Just started on pipes, still got alot to learn.


----------



## Firedawg

Throw me on the EPS again thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

68. Zfog
69. jtree26
70. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

68. Hinson
69.
70.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andrewdk

commonsenseman;
??? Not sure I understand.[/QUOTE said:


> Oooooooooh! Yes, I agree. It makes way more sense to order from an American distributor & have it shipped to their EPS's door, rather than ordering expensive Canadian tobacco & messing with customs an extra time. Is it something you think should be added to the rules? Or just something we can suggest when we get an NPS from up north?


If nobody minds me adding my two cents as a non US newb who did the newbie sampler trade. I ordered from a US site and it was a lot easier and cheaper then shipping something from here, I also included an extra tin to compensate for the additional shipping and hassle. I don't know if these need to be compulsory rules for international trades, but should probably be included as highly recommended suggestions and left to the EPS/NPS to negotiate.


----------



## NarJar

RJpuffs said:


> EePS me! :bounce:


Ron (Rjpuffs) requested to be added to the EPS list again a few days back. I just wanted to point this out as it appears his request was overlooked.

Ron, do you still want Eeps'd?


----------



## Hinson

PM sent to Zfog


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

68. Zfog
69. jtree26
70. RJPuffs
71. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

68. Hinson
69.
70.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



Andrewdk said:


> If nobody minds me adding my two cents as a non US newb who did the newbie sampler trade. I ordered from a US site and it was a lot easier and cheaper then shipping something from here, I also included an extra tin to compensate for the additional shipping and hassle. I don't know if these need to be compulsory rules for international trades, but should probably be included as highly recommended suggestions and left to the EPS/NPS to negotiate.


Agreed.



NarJar said:


> Ron (Rjpuffs) requested to be added to the EPS list again a few days back. I just wanted to point this out as it appears his request was overlooked.
> 
> Ron, do you still want Eeps'd?


Good call! Looks like I missed it.....twice.


----------



## RJpuffs

NarJar said:


> Ron (Rjpuffs) requested to be added to the EPS list again a few days back. I just wanted to point this out as it appears his request was overlooked.
> 
> Ron, do you still want Eeps'd?


Eep Eep!

I see Jeff woke up :baby:


----------



## Hinson

Zfog and I have worked out our trade and is underway.


----------



## jpdunn01

I'd like to be included as a NPS


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Zfog and Hinson

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

69. jtree26
70. RJPuffs
71. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

69. jpdunn01
70. 
71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## jtree26

pm sent to jpdunn01.


----------



## Zfog

I received my end from Hinson. He even bought me a couple cigars! My end will go out on Monday.


----------



## Hinson

Zfog said:


> I received my end from Hinson. He even bought me a couple cigars! My end will go out on Monday.


Hope you enjoy them. That Kristoff Maduro is probally my favorite smoke.


----------



## jwreed81

NPS here, and would like to participate


----------



## Blue_2

I have received hoopsmcgee's NPS end of the trade and left feedback. 

I will have the sampler sent out on Monday!


----------



## jtree26

jpdunn01 and I are underway.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

70. RJPuffs
71. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

70. jwreed81
71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 70. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 70. jwreed81


Wishlist sent!


----------



## jwreed81

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent!


order sent and underway


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
RJPuffs and jwreed81

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

71. Firedawg

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Blue_2

Sampler incoming for Hoopsmcgee! 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054

I didn't make the Post Office in time yesterday, but I made sure to hit the main counter this morning.


----------



## Firedawg

Blue_2 said:


> Sampler incoming for Hoopsmcgee! 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
> 
> I didn't make the Post Office in time yesterday, but I made sure to hit the main counter this morning.


OH! your in trouble! oke:


----------



## DahlKen

I'd love to give this a shot, so I'll throw my name into the hat as a newbie of course.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and ClearSkiesAndSqualls
Sarge and getkennard
Firedawg and Evonnida
Natedogg and 92hatchattack
RJpuffs and mikeyp4

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
RJPuffs and jwreed81

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

71. Firedawg
72.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

71. DahlKen
72.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## DahlKen

Contact made with firedawg, wishlist received, order placed and on it's way.


----------



## jtree26

I received jpdunn01's package today, his sampler will go out tommorow.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and jwreed81


Got his end, sent out his sampler. Done when he receives it, putta me back as an EePS! :wave:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Hinson

I got my end from Zfog today. Wow, thanks man. Thats alot of baccy!!
Samplers of:
Havana Daydream
Stone Haven
Rattray HOTW
Luxury Bullseye Flake
Bald Headed Teacher
Sillems Black
4 Noggins Weybridge
SG Chocolate Flake
LNF 2001 Stohhebye
Frog Morton ATP
H&H Magnum Opus


----------



## jtree26

Shipped jpdunn01's sampler today.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## jpdunn01

Received jtree26's end of the trade today. Awesome selection. Can't wait to try to these out. Thanks Josh!

In the package:

McClelland-Frog Morton
Esoterica-Stonehaven
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Top Black Cherry
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Rum Flake
Samuel Gawith - Chocolate Flake
Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twish Flake
Dunhill - My Mixture 965
AC Peterson - Escudo
GL Pease - Union Square
Hearth & Home - Louisiana Red


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Firedawg

Got my end today from DahlKen and I will send out Tues (tomorrow).


----------



## jtree26

jpdunn01 and I are complete. I'll go back on the EPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01

*Currently Trading*

Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee 0310 3200 0000 4572 8054
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs
73. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. 
73.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Blue_2

Jeff, I just got PM confirmation. The trade between hoopsmcgee and I is completed.

I'm going to take a break from this for a bit and try to get that pass going. I'll be back soon though!


----------



## jwreed81

So I'm sure it arrived on like Friday but I'm late responding since I was out of town this last weekend. 

Thank you Ron aka RJ aka RJPuffs for your newbie tobacco sampler! It was better than I imagined. You certainly compiled a very nice and well rounded selection of tobaccos, all bagged and labeled, and a page with a description about each kind too... and as if this wasn't enough, you through in a shank brush too! Thank you very much for that.

I have been actually looking at a number of these flavors online, but without having experienced them first I was hesitant to order any in bulk! I hadn't had a chance to try any Va/Per yet either, and wow is that PS LNF good stuff! Boy these are gonna be a lot of fun!

You are a connoisseur and a gentleman, sir. Thanks for the trade!

...Hey, now I got enough kinds of tobaccy I can use your site! :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee

*Currently Trading*

Firedawg and DahlKen

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs
73. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. 
73.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Firedawg

Shipped 9405 5036 9930 0145 1248 13 and enjoy brother!


----------



## RJpuffs

jwreed81 said:


> So I'm sure it arrived on like Friday but I'm late responding since I was out of town this last weekend.
> 
> Thank you Ron aka RJ aka RJPuffs for your newbie tobacco sampler! It was better than I imagined. You certainly compiled a very nice and well rounded selection of tobaccos, all bagged and labeled, and a page with a description about each kind too... and as if this wasn't enough, you through in a shank brush too! Thank you very much for that.
> 
> I have been actually looking at a number of these flavors online, but without having experienced them first I was hesitant to order any in bulk! I hadn't had a chance to try any Va/Per yet either, and wow is that PS LNF good stuff! Boy these are gonna be a lot of fun!
> 
> You are a connoisseur and a gentleman, sir. Thanks for the trade!
> 
> ...Hey, now I got enough kinds of tobaccy I can use your site! :lol:


heh heh my pleasure. Just finished a LTF and a bowl of LNF awaits, good stuff, the Luxury stuff! :rockon:


----------



## DahlKen

Just woke up this morning to find a package from firedawg oozing the greatest of smell.....oh where to start. Thanks so much brother. Sippin on some LNF as I type and adding it to my list to purchase pounds at a time.

Thanks again!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs
73. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. 
73.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)

Newbies, where are youuuuu?!?


----------



## brotherwilliam3

I would like to add my name to the NPS and start the process of going down the hill! Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. brotherwilliam3

Here ya go brother.


----------



## brotherwilliam3

RJPuffs you can expect a message from me when the severs update, and my privileges have been updated. So do not think Im ignoring you! Thanks


----------



## Hambone1

Please add my name as an NPS...thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs
73. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. brotherwilliam3
73. Shawn

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## jtree26

Shawn and I are under way.


----------



## Hambone1

jtree26 said:


> Shawn and I are under way.


Items Josh/jtree requested has been ordered. Will send him a PM when I get the tracking number.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and Shawn

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

72. RJPuffs
73.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

72. brotherwilliam3
73.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 72. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 72. brotherwilliam3


oops forgot to update, this one is in progress :fish:


----------



## RJpuffs

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 
72. RJPuffs
*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 
72. brotherwilliam3 
Got his end, sending out his sampler, this is done when he receives it.

Put me back ona da EPS list! :third:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen
RJPuffs and brotherwilliam3

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and Shawn

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

74. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

74.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## ProbateGeek

With part of one foot just on the downward side of the proverbial slope, please consider me NPS no. 74.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Discussions with RJPuffs done, two of his current needs noted, order placed and soon to be out for delivery.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen
RJPuffs and brotherwilliam3

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and Shawn
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

75.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

75.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Hambone1

Shipment sent

Method: USPS Priority Mail
Carrier: usps Tracking Page
Tracking Number(s):
9405510200881109246850


----------



## Troutman22

Glad to see you made it here Shawn. Hopefully you get lambasted.


----------



## Hambone1

Troutman22 said:


> Glad to see you made it here Shawn. Hopefully you get lambasted.


Thanks, trying to see if I can get exposed to different varieties of tobacco.


----------



## ProbateGeek

RJPuffs has received his order, and shipped mine - now in transit.


----------



## jtree26

I received Shawn's package today, his will go out tommorow.


----------



## Kodos44

Please add me as a NPS. I have NO idea where to start with all the different blends out there.

Scott


----------



## Hambone1

jtree26 said:


> I received Shawn's package today, his will go out tommorow.


I got a name change today. I think I needed a handle like everyone else instead of my real name.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and ProbateGeek


Got his end, sent out his sampler, this is done when he receives it! Back on for another EPS round :woohoo:


----------



## Mante

I will say I am not an EPS, nor am I really eligible for this being I am not Conus but I will happily be an FTP (friendly trading partner) if someone is willing to ship here. I'm not pushing this to get involved & expect little in return but I will happily PIF some of the love that Tash & I have been given here on the pipe forums.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and jwreed81
Zfog and Hinson
jtree26 and jpdunn01
Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
Firedawg and DahlKen
RJPuffs and brotherwilliam3

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

75. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

75. Kodos44

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)



Tashaz said:


> I will say I am not an EPS, nor am I really eligible for this being I am not Conus but I will happily be an FTP (friendly trading partner) if someone is willing to ship here. I'm not pushing this to get involved & expect little in return but I will happily PIF some of the love that Tash & I have been given here on the pipe forums.


How's that look? :biggrin:


----------



## Mante

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> RJPuffs and jwreed81
> Zfog and Hinson
> jtree26 and jpdunn01
> Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
> Firedawg and DahlKen
> RJPuffs and brotherwilliam3
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> jtree26 and Hambone1
> RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 75. RJPuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 75. Kodos44
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> *FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> whodeeni
> UIVanda
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)
> 
> How's that look? :biggrin:


LMAO Jeff, Works for me!


----------



## brotherwilliam3

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out his sampler, this is done when he receives it! Back on for another EPS round :woohoo:


Received the sampler today! Here are a few pictures. 11 different blends in total, a nice right up explaining the blends, and a shank brush! Thank you RJ Puffs, you have helped begin this newbie done the slope!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for posting this, Will. My samples from RJ are already on their way (he's got his EPS turnaround time down to mere hours, it seems), and I assume I'll be receiving something similar next week. I am thrilled that he provides a little background and notes on each sample. 

Love this place.


----------



## brotherwilliam3

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for posting this, Will. My samples from RJ are already on their way (he's got his EPS turnaround time down to mere hours, it seems), and I assume I'll be receiving something similar next week. I am thrilled that he provides a little background and notes on each sample.
> 
> Love this place.


The background notes are so valuable. Getting a sampler this big I would have been lost on what to try first, but with Ron's notes, you get an idea for the tobaccos. He is an A+ EPS helping newbies out!


----------



## RJpuffs

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for posting this, Will. My samples from RJ are already on their way (he's got his EPS turnaround time down to mere hours, it seems), and I assume I'll be receiving something similar next week. I am thrilled that he provides a little background and notes on each sample.
> 
> Love this place.


LOL the noobie trades are flying this month! And my "preferred vendor" is really something, ain't he, gets things delivered in just a day or two :bounce:



brotherwilliam3 said:


> Received the sampler today! Here are a few pictures. 11 different blends in total, a nice right up explaining the blends, and a shank brush! Thank you RJ Puffs, you have helped begin this newbie done the slope!


My pleasure! :rockon:

The benefits of popping too many tins simultenously.


----------



## RJpuffs

... and ... wishlist sent to Kodos44 eace:


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> RJPuffs and jwreed81
> Zfog and Hinson
> jtree26 and jpdunn01
> Blue_2 and hoopsmcgee
> Firedawg and DahlKen
> RJPuffs and brotherwilliam3
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> jtree26 and Hambone1
> RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 75. RJPuffs
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 75. Kodos44
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> *FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> whodeeni
> UIVanda
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)
> 
> How's that look? :biggrin:


RJPuffs is looking a little lonely out there. I'll give it another go, Jeff!


----------



## Hambone1

Recieved my sampler package today from Josh, OMFG! I am so excited to try all these different types of tobacco. This is an awesome process you guys have in place here. OMG I don't mind buying tins for an EPS when I get to try out all these different types of tobaccos! This is great as a newbie just starting out! Great why to get exposer to different tobaccos.

Anyway, here is what Josh sent me;

Bald Headed Teacher
GH Rum Flake
GH Top Black Cherry
HH Louisiana Red
McClelland Frog Morton
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
PS Escudo Navy Deluxe
PS Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's Red Rapparee
SG Chocolate Flake
SG Full Virginia Flake
Escterica Penzance

And a nice little write up on each of the tobaccos. Thanks so much Josh, I really appreciate this.



How long do I get to stay a NPS? This is great process to try new tobaccos!


----------



## jtree26

Hambone1 said:


> Recieved my sampler package today from Josh, OMFG! I am so excited to try all these different types of tobacco. This is an awesome process you guys have in place here. OMG I don't mind buying tins for an EPS when I get to try out all these different types of tobaccos! This is great as a newbie just starting out! Great why to get exposer to different tobaccos.
> 
> Anyway, here is what Josh sent me;
> 
> Bald Headed Teacher
> GH Rum Flake
> GH Top Black Cherry
> HH Louisiana Red
> McClelland Frog Morton
> McClelland Blackwoods Flake
> PS Escudo Navy Deluxe
> PS Luxury Twist Flake
> Rattray's Red Rapparee
> SG Chocolate Flake
> SG Full Virginia Flake
> Escterica Penzance
> 
> And a nice little write up on each of the tobaccos. Thanks so much Josh, I really appreciate this.
> 
> How long do I get to stay a NPS? This is great process to try new tobaccos!


Shawn, enjoy the tobaccos, you've got alot of sampling ahead of you. If you have any questions let me know!


----------



## jtree26

Hambone1 and I are complete so I'll move back on to the EPS list.


----------



## ProbateGeek

It's late, I'm tired (but not too tired to enjoy a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut Burley!), but I do want to acknowledge receipt from RJPuffs of a sampler of 10 different gorgeous tobaccos for me to try. All look and smell wonderful, and I am sure these are weighing in at close to 6 ounces, not counting the spare pipe cleaners as boot, so a special thanks to you, Ron. 

This is truly great deal for the noobs, so my hat's off to you guys for setting this up and for keeping it going.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

75. RJPuffs
76. freestoke
77. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

75. Kodos44
76. 
77.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## RJpuffs

ProbateGeek said:


> It's late, I'm tired (but not too tired to enjoy a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut Burley!), but I do want to acknowledge receipt from RJPuffs of a sampler of 10 different gorgeous tobaccos for me to try. All look and smell wonderful, and I am sure these are weighing in at close to 6 ounces, not counting the spare pipe cleaners as boot, so a special thanks to you, Ron.
> 
> This is truly great deal for the noobs, so my hat's off to you guys for setting this up and for keeping it going.


My pleasure! Enjoy the sampler, I'm sure you'll like every one of them :woohoo:


----------



## Troutman22

> How long do I get to stay a NPS? This is great process to try new tobaccos!


Unfortunateley only once LOL.

Awesome Hit Josh!! Enjoy Shawn! My Favorite - SG FVF - mmm mmm mmm.

On a side note - yay 200 posts!!!


----------



## omgwtfbbq

I'm in as a NPS. Thanks EPS for this awesome kickstart! Ready to try something in my CC that isn't from Walgreens!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

75. RJPuffs
76. freestoke
77. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

75. Kodos44
76. omgwtfbbq
77.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)[/QUOTE]


----------



## RJpuffs

In progress with Kodos44 :banana:


----------



## omgwtfbbq

It seems the post to PM limit has been upped to 15, so the 1st post may need to be updated. No worries though, as this is my 15th!

freestoke has an order headed his way


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

77. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

77.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda
jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


----------



## Mante

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> jtree26 and Hambone1
> RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> RJPuffs and Kodos44
> freestoke and omgwtfbbq
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 77. jtree26
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 77.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> *FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (Warning!!! An Aussie!!!)
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> whodeeni
> UIVanda
> jameslaughlin (looking for a trade in the UK)


Just a thought Jeff, "jameslaughlin" has not logged into Puff in nearly a year. Maybe time for him to be removed? Now to the real reason I've posted again. If a Newb wants to do a trade then I'll be happy for them to send to Shuckins or Firedawg for their end. This gets around the international drama for the newb & it may make it easier for me to get involved. Leave whodeeni off my list though, to slow to return his trades, sorry.

Give me a patient Newb! LOL


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and Kodos44


Got his end, sent out the sampler. This is done when he receives it, put me back as an EePS :new_all_coholic:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

77. jtree26
78. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

77. 
78.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*FTP (Friendly Trading Partner.):* Tashaz (For trades outside the U.S.)

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda



Tashaz said:


> Just a thought Jeff, "jameslaughlin" has not logged into Puff in nearly a year. Maybe time for him to be removed? Now to the real reason I've posted again. If a Newb wants to do a trade then I'll be happy for them to send to Shuckins or Firedawg for their end. This gets around the international drama for the newb & it may make it easier for me to get involved. Leave whodeeni off my list though, to slow to return his trades, sorry.
> 
> Give me a patient Newb! LOL


Good call. Would you want to focus on trades outside the U.S., or should I pair you up with anybody?


----------



## Kodos44

Thanks to RJPuffs I received his end of the trade. WOW! 10 different bags of baccy and a shank brush. Ill get a pic up as soon as I can. Thanks alot Ron!

Scott


----------



## Kodos44

Kodos44 said:


> Thanks to RJPuffs I received his end of the trade. WOW! 10 different bags of baccy and a shank brush. Ill get a pic up as soon as I can. Thanks alot Ron!
> 
> Scott


----------



## RJpuffs

Kodos44 said:


> Thanks to RJPuffs I received his end of the trade. WOW! 10 different bags of baccy and a shank brush. Ill get a pic up as soon as I can. Thanks alot Ron!
> 
> Scott


My pleasure! Enjoy :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Mante

commonsenseman said:


> Good call. Would you want to focus on trades outside the U.S., or should I pair you up with anybody?


You can pair me up with any NPS that is willing to ship here. I just want to help a few as I have been helped.


----------



## omgwtfbbq

Got my sampler from freestoke today! I tried to sneak an 50g his way, but it didn't go unnoticed! 17 tobaccos and 2 tampers! He's a true class act


----------



## Mante

Tashaz said:


> You can pair me up with any NPS that is willing to ship here. I just want to help a few as I have been helped.


Actually anyone that wants to indulge me can ship to Firedawg or Shuckins to make it easier.:tape:


----------



## omgwtfbbq

Apparently, in my excited digging frenzy, I totally missed the MM cob stuck in there! Thank you again Jim!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

77. jtree26
78. RJPuffs
79. Tashaz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

77. 
78. 
79.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda



Tashaz said:


> Actually anyone that wants to indulge me can ship to Firedawg or Shuckins to make it easier.:tape:


Fair 'nuff. I'll let you sort that out with your newbies.


----------



## freestoke

omgwtfbbq said:


> Got my sampler from freestoke today! I tried to sneak an 50g his way, but it didn't go unnoticed! 17 tobaccos and 2 tampers! He's a true class act


I gave him a link to a 50g tin and he ordered the 100g. :spy: No math skills. You'll fit right in, Nick. :lol:

More than welcome, Nick!


----------



## DanR

Ok, I've got several months of smoking behind me, and more tobacco than I ever imagined I'd have. I'm ready to help out as a EPS. Sign me up please.


----------



## freestoke

omgwtfbbq said:


> Got my sampler from freestoke today!


And my goodies from Nick arrived today! We're done!


----------



## Pugsley

Where are all the new pipe smokers? It seems every day I see a new post from someone coming over to the pipe side but few sign up for this. I'd like to get involved again but there's always a wait list for the Exp. Pipe Smokers. C'mon noobs! You're missing out on a great program here!


----------



## Mante

Pugsley said:


> Where are all the new pipe smokers? It seems every day I see a new post from someone coming over to the pipe side but few sign up for this. I'd like to get involved again but there's always a wait list for the Exp. Pipe Smokers. C'mon noobs! You're missing out on a great program here!


:rockon::amen::lever:


----------



## asmartbull

Pugsley said:


> Where are all the new pipe smokers? It seems every day I see a new post from someone coming over to the pipe side but few sign up for this. I'd like to get involved again but there's always a wait list for the Exp. Pipe Smokers. C'mon noobs! You're missing out on a great program here!


Warren
I have admitting, I am a Noob....:rotfl:


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Warren
> I have admitting, I am a Noob....:rotfl:


And so am I but as you know, PIF is part of my modus operandi. :rotfl:


----------



## freestoke

Tashaz said:


> And so am I but as you know,* PIF* is part of my modus operandi. :rotfl:


Hmmm...

Program Information File (file extension) 
Proteolysis Inducing Factor (tumor product) 
Pay It Forward (movie) 
Pooled Income Fund 
Paid In Full 
Public Investment Fund 
Picture Interchange Format 
Policies-In-Force (insurance) 
Prolactin Release-Inhibiting Factor 
Participant Information Form 
Property Investment Fund 
Productivity Investment Fund 
Prototype Integration Facility 
Professional Investor Fund 
Public Information Film (UK) 
Policy Investment Framework 
Personnel Information File 
Pilot Information File 
Payload Integration Facility (NASA) 
Productivity Improvement Fund 
Project Information File (design document) 
Peace Implementation Force 
Productivity Improvement Factor 
Packet Input FIFO (Cisco) 
Personal Info Form 
Physics Is Fun (school program) 
Performance Influencing Factor 
Procurement Information Form (Canada) 
Price Increase Factor 
Peripheral Interchange Format 
Personnel Identification Feature 
Phase Interface Fading 
Physical Integration Filter 
Poke-International Forums 
Process Information Form 
Production Information Form 
Production Integration Facility 
Provisions of Industrial Facilities 
Pay Information File 
Place In Inactive File/Folder

Now, if it's "Pay it forward", I still won't know what you mean, since I've never seen the movie and never will. (I looked it up on IMDB for some sort of clue. I hate meaningful, heartwarming flicks. :lol: ) I'm hoping you meant "Paid in Full", so that nobody will start explaining to me what "Pay It Forward" means.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

77. jtree26
78. RJPuffs
79. Tashaz
80. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

77. 
78. 
79. 
80.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda

*Where are all the newbies at???*


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> *Where are all the newbies at???*


A couple of weeks ago, RJPuffs was almost all alone here. :ask: Now that help has arrived, there's nothing to do!


----------



## Hambone1

I had asked how many times I could sign up as an NPS and was told once. Then I received a PM from someone that said they would do it and it would be considered a trade. 

You might considering tweaking it to allow people to buy EPS tins in exchange for samples (NPS). Sort of like treating it like the thread ‘Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF thread’. Or maybe what I’m speaking of should be done in that thread… I don’t know….???

Right now I'm just buying tins of stuff that I've never even tried, based on reading reviews. I wouldn't mind purchasing tins for an EPS in exchange for sample tobaccos. That way I’d have a way of trying out stuff before making a major purchase of it.


----------



## quo155

I would consider myself a NPS. I have smoked a pipe on and off for the past 15+ years...but I am more of a cigar smoker...not for any particular reason...I just am!

I have been browsing over this thread for weeks...considering doing a trade. I have read the rules and I understand them...seems pretty simple.

I have _experienced_ a pipe for many years..._however_ I have only smoked a couple of cheap, drug store brands, a few Altadis samplers and a favorite from my local B&M that is called "campfire"...and it smells just like one! I am not new to Puff, but I am trying to get on the CC side of cigars (as I have lost the desire for NC) and I am interested in more pipe smoking...especially since my wife loves the smell of a pipe.

I say all of that to see if I would be considered a NPS by _your standards_...as I want to try more...but not sure where to "go" from here. I am more interested in HTF, rare and vintage tobaccos as I am a bit old fashioned when it comes to these things...and I like challenges. _But, I do read in your rules that this is not for that type..._

At this point, I am only curious...but it seems that I can never stay curious...as I am a BiG boy who seems to _slide pretty quickly!_

So, am I in the right place...and what are _your thoughts?_ I welcome any!


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> I say all of that to see if I would be considered a NPS by _your standards_...as I want to try more...but not sure where to "go" from here. I am more interested in HTF, rare and vintage tobaccos as I am a bit old fashioned when it comes to these things...and I like challenges. _But, I do read in your rules that this is not for that type..._
> 
> At this point, I am only curious...but it seems that I can never stay curious...as I am a BiG boy who seems to _slide pretty quickly!_
> 
> So, am I in the right place...and what are _your thoughts?_ I welcome any!


I think the idea here is to introduce pipe smokers to the range of what might be considered better tobaccos than one normally encounters OTC or in the jars at a B&M pipe store. You are more or less at the mercy of the EPS in his tastes, but the idea is to provide samples of a fair number of different types of tobacco so that the NPS can find out what appeals to him. Most pipe smokers don't often encounter what the denizens of puff consider "good" tobaccos, much less "great" tobaccos. You'll get some if you sign up. :tu In that sense, I think you'd be considered an NPS. Have you heard of Reiner Long Golden Flake or Rattray's Hal o' the Wynd for example? Nice stuff! I'd guess most people who casually smoke a pipe pretty much stick with "aromatics". The smokes you run into on this trade will be real tobacco for the most part, and any aromatics absolutely top notch. Some are very HTF, BTW, and you can expect to get a couple such to sample from practically any of the EPSs on this thread.

I think you should give it go!


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> I think the idea here is to introduce pipe smokers to the range of what might be considered better tobaccos than one normally encounters OTC or in the jars at a B&M pipe store. You are more or less at the mercy of the EPS in his tastes, but the idea is to provide samples of a fair number of different types of tobacco so that the NPS can find out what appeals to him. Most pipe smokers don't often encounter what the denizens of puff consider "good" tobaccos, much less "great" tobaccos. You'll get some if you sign up. :tu In that sense, I think you'd be considered an NPS. Have you heard of Reiner Long Golden Flake or Rattray's Hal o' the Wynd for example? Nice stuff! I'd guess most people who casually smoke a pipe pretty much stick with "aromatics". The smokes you run into on this trade will be real tobacco for the most part, and any aromatics absolutely top notch. Some are very HTF, BTW, and you can expect to get a couple such to sample from practically any of the EPSs on this thread.
> 
> I think you should give it go!


Well, _if it is good with everyone here_...then sign me up and schedule me for a shellac dippin'! :cowboyic9:


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> Well, _if it is good with everyone here_...then sign me up and schedule me for a shellac dippin'! :cowboyic9:


Up to Commonsenseman, but I'll second a vote. :tu

(Looks like you're on deck, Josh. )


----------



## Kodos44

I'm new here but I do think this is a great way to introduce new/on the fence pipe smokers to the world of good tobaccos. This trade definitely did that for me.

I vote "let him be a newb" :tu


----------



## quo155

Thanks guys! :rockon:

What say you *Commonsenseman*!!!


----------



## laloin

quo155 said:


> Thanks guys! :rockon:
> 
> What say you *Commonsenseman*!!!


I say burn him at the stake, he hasn't bombed you yet Jeff 
troy


----------



## DahlKen

Even though I am still just a newbie puffer, when I signed up for the newbie trade I had only ever smoked OTC PA. Needless to say the trade opened my eyes to a whole new wonderful world, so I'd vote to let him in so he can slip down the slope with us all.


----------



## jtree26

freestoke said:


> Up to Commonsenseman, but I'll second a vote. :tu
> 
> (Looks like you're on deck, Josh. )


As soon as its official I'll be ready to get things going.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

77. jtree26
78. RJPuffs
79. Tashaz
80. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

77. quo155
78. 
79. 
80.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda



quo155 said:


> I would consider myself a NPS. I have smoked a pipe on and off for the past 15+ years...but I am more of a cigar smoker...not for any particular reason...I just am!
> 
> I have been browsing over this thread for weeks...considering doing a trade. I have read the rules and I understand them...seems pretty simple.
> 
> I have _experienced_ a pipe for many years..._however_ I have only smoked a couple of cheap, drug store brands, a few Altadis samplers and a favorite from my local B&M that is called "campfire"...and it smells just like one! I am not new to Puff, but I am trying to get on the CC side of cigars (as I have lost the desire for NC) and I am interested in more pipe smoking...especially since my wife loves the smell of a pipe.
> 
> I say all of that to see if I would be considered a NPS by _your standards_...as I want to try more...but not sure where to "go" from here. I am more interested in HTF, rare and vintage tobaccos as I am a bit old fashioned when it comes to these things...and I like challenges. _But, I do read in your rules that this is not for that type..._
> 
> At this point, I am only curious...but it seems that I can never stay curious...as I am a BiG boy who seems to _slide pretty quickly!_
> 
> So, am I in the right place...and what are _your thoughts?_ I welcome any!





jtree26 said:


> As soon as its official I'll be ready to get things going.


It's a go from my point of view!

Sorry for holding things up by the way.

I think the reason for it being just one trade per NPS, is to give them a good starting point so they can branch out from there. I would think that they would rather buy their own tins & start cellaring if it strikes their fancy. After getting a bunch of samples, I'd want to go out and start buying tins. If you're looking for more samples I'd suggest checking out the MAW/PIF thread, all you have to do is fulfill someone else's wish to start with. The main goal of the newbie sampler trade is to get a wide variety of tobaccos to someone who's new to pipe smoking, or at least new to the wide world of tobaccos, not just a way to trade for samples. :2


----------



## quo155

:director: PM sent...thank ya for allowing me to participate!!!


----------



## jtree26

I sent my wishlist to quo155 so we're under way!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and quo155

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

78. RJPuffs
79. Tashaz
80. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

78. 
79. 
80.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

whodeeni
UIVanda


----------



## quo155

Josh...the order has been placed and paid for...and will be shipped out to you soon!!! :yo:


----------



## quo155

Josh...9405 5102 0082 8125 8429 25 eace:


----------



## jtree26

I received my shipment from quo155 today, his sampler went out in today's mail.


----------



## Swany

Hi all, long time listener but first time caller. LOL. Allright, So I have been active on the cigar side of the forum but recently made the jump to the pipes. Just actually finished my first sucessfull bowl of some purple cow. Have tried a few otheres as well, but was not patient enough and jsut was wasting it. 

Anyways, if it would be allowed, I would like to sign up as a NPS please. Let me know if I do not qualify for this. THanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and quo155

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

78. RJPuffs
79. Tashaz
80. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

78. Swany
79. 
80.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## Pugsley

I need an excuse to open some more tins. Please add my name to the EPS list.


----------



## Mante

Pugsley said:


> I need an excuse to open some more tins. Please add my name to the EPS list.


LMAO. Who needs an excuse?


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 78. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 78. Swany


Wishlist sent!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Howdy to everyone on the pipe side of this forum! 

I am a cigar guy, but I have a friend that has recently started smoking a pipe. He really doesn't know what is good/bad out there so I told him I'd find him some ideas, or even better, maybe some samples. Would there be any EPS's interested in receiving a package of cigars, and sending out some pipe stuff to me?

If Someone will take that offer I'd like to be put on the NPS list. Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

79. Tashaz
80. DanR
81. Pugsley

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

79. Cigar Noob
80. 
81.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:



Cigar Noob said:


> Howdy to everyone on the pipe side of this forum!
> 
> I am a cigar guy, but I have a friend that has recently started smoking a pipe. He really doesn't know what is good/bad out there so I told him I'd find him some ideas, or even better, maybe some samples. Would there be any EPS's interested in receiving a package of cigars, and sending out some pipe stuff to me?
> 
> If Someone will take that offer I'd like to be put on the NPS list. Thanks


Go ahead & shoot Tashaz a PM, see what "they" say.


----------



## freestoke

I'm a glutton for punishment. EPS me.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and Hambone1
RJPuffs and ProbateGeek
RJPuffs and Kodos44
freestoke and omgwtfbbq

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

79. Tashaz
80. DanR
81. Pugsley
82. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

79. Cigar Noob
80. 
81. 
82.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## Mante

I,m on Tash's Xoom as no net in the new house yet but I'll pm you from work CigarNoob, and get this going.


----------



## Mante

PM replied to Jonathan. :biggrin:


----------



## quo155

jtree26...Josh hooked me up with some great looking tobaccos!

I was out of the office yesterday but when I returned today...his end of the trade was sitting in my chair! *Thank you Josh* for the great variety and the notes included. This will help me out as I slowly begin enjoying a pipe the way it was meant to be... ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Swany
Tashaz and Cigar Noob

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

80. DanR
81. Pugsley
82. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

80. 
81. 
82.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## jtree26

I'll go back on the EPS list.


----------



## Mante

In the air Jonathan. LC752463572AU. :woohoo:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Tashaz said:


> In the air Jonathan. LC752463572AU. :woohoo:


My buddy doesn't have a clue what's about to happen. Thanks Warren! :dude: (What the heck is that number for?)


----------



## Mante

Cigar Noob said:


> My buddy doesn't have a clue what's about to happen. Thanks Warren! :dude: (What the heck is that number for?)


The number is an AusPost Tracking Number. When it hits stateside you should be able to track it via the USPS website if neccesary. Hope he enjoys them, I even put my own daily smoker blend in there. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## craig_o

I'm hooked. Please add me to the NPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Swany
Tashaz and Cigar Noob

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

80. DanR
81. Pugsley
82. freestoke
83. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

80. craig_o
81. 
82. 
83.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## DanR

Contact has been made and my wishlist has been sent to Craig_O...


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and Swany


Got his end, sent out his sampler - done as soon as he receives it. Put me back for more EePSing! :banana:


----------



## quo155

Can I be added to the NPS again? I am not trying to take advantage of this...but after my first trade...I loved it and would like some others to sample...if OK? I just don't have anything to send as an EPS...and I don't think I am ANYWHERE close to an EPS yet...

So, can I play again? :banana:

If so, please put me in at #81 with Pugsley... :high5:

If not...fully understand!!! :bounce:

*EDIT:* :hand: Never mind...sorry..._that'd be me_...reading the rules AFTER this post! :doh:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
DanR and craig_o

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

81. Pugsley
82. freestoke
83. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

81. RJPuffs
82. 
83.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:



quo155 said:


> Can I be added to the NPS again? I am not trying to take advantage of this...but after my first trade...I loved it and would like some others to sample...if OK? I just don't have anything to send as an EPS...and I don't think I am ANYWHERE close to an EPS yet...
> 
> So, can I play again? :banana:
> 
> If so, please put me in at #81 with Pugsley... :high5:
> 
> If not...fully understand!!! :bounce:
> 
> *EDIT:* :hand: Never mind...sorry..._that'd be me_...reading the rules AFTER this post! :doh:


You are correct, you rules do say that you can't be NPS'd more than once. If you're looking for more stuff though, feel free to post up in the WTT forum, or join the MAW/PIF thread.


----------



## Pugsley

Umm ... RJPuffs a NPS?!?


----------



## DanR

If Pugsley and RJPuffs start trading with each other, a giant black hole might form or something!


----------



## craig_o

In touch with DanR! Awaiting a tracking number.


----------



## quo155

No problem...just ordered 7 tins of tobacco today...so hopefully I can be an EPS one day to help others!


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> If Pugsley and RJPuffs start trading with each other, a giant black hole might form or something!


The fabric of the universe will eat itself up, leaving a cosmic smoke ring that will reverberate through time and space.

And it would all be Commonsenseman's fault, bad Jeff, bad bad Jeff! :spank:


----------



## Mante

ROTFLMAO. Yep, Jeff is to blame me thinks, being such a generous bastage.:bowdown:


----------



## freestoke

"Captain. The sensors are showing subspace interference from the direction of the Puff Galaxy."

"Raise the shields, Spock. Scotty! Impulse power only."

"Cap'm! I can't seem to get her out of warp! She's accelerating! We're nearing warp 10! I don't know how much more she can take, Cap'm!" 

"We have to enter orbit around Jeff IV or we'll fall directly into the star! We need impulse power and fast, Scotty!"

"I'll do what I can, Cap'm."


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
DanR and craig_o

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

81. Pugsley
82. freestoke
83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

81. 
82. 
83. 
84.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

It was all part of my master plan to turn you against yourselves....:heh:


----------



## Citationjeff

Hey Folks!

i would like to sign up for the newbie trade!

Thanks,

Jeff

EDIT... How many posts do you have to have to PM...is it 10? I cant seem to find the PM function...


----------



## brotherwilliam3

Citationjeff said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> EDIT... How many posts do you have to have to PM...is it 10? I cant seem to find the PM function...


It is 10 or 15 posts to pm, but the system refreshes/updates every night. So if you reach the required number of posts to be able to PM during the day, your privilege will not be available until the next day! Welcome to puff!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
DanR and craig_o

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

81. Pugsley
82. freestoke
83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

81. Citationjeff
82. 
83. 
84.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:



Citationjeff said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> i would like to sign up for the newbie trade!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff
> 
> EDIT... How many posts do you have to have to PM...is it 10? I cant seem to find the PM function...


What BW said, sometimes it takes overnight to reset.

Welcome!


----------



## Pugsley

PM received from Jeff (Citationjeff), response sent, this trade is under way.


----------



## craig_o

Finally got a label number, Dan!

9400 1102 0088 2132 5983 26


----------



## DanR

Thanks Craig!

Here's yours: 9405 5036 9930 0190 1194 99

It's scheduled for pick-up tomorrow.


----------



## Swany

Got my end from RJPuffs today. Great selection with a description of each. Great guy to trade with. 

So we are done here, leaving trader feedback now.


----------



## craig_o

Call it whatever you want, but this was a sampler bomb of massive proportions.

As I mentioned to DanR, I will keep this generosity in mind when it's my turn to pay it forward to another newbie.

Not sure if it's OK to post a picture or make a list of what I received, but I will shamelessly brag if allowed to do so.


----------



## Xodar

It's not really shameless unless you post pictures, and that is not only acceptable but encouraged!


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> It's not really shameless unless you post pictures, and that is not only acceptable but encouraged!


Actually, I think it's almost required. :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
Pugsley and Citationjeff

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

82. freestoke
83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

82. 
83. 
84.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## craig_o

A&C Peterson Escudo Navy Deluxe
Balkan Sasieni
Boswell Berry Cobbler
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Erinmore Flake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Company Bob's Chocolate Flake
GL Pease Westminster
John Middleton Walnut
MacBaren Plumcake
MacBaren Scottish Mixture
McBaren HH Vintage Syrian
Orlik Golden Sliced
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Russ Outlette Butternut Burley
Russ Outlette Trout Stream
Samuel Gawitch Kendal Cream Flake
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture Mild
Solani 656 - Aged Burley Flake

Pulling bag after bag out of the box, I couldn't help but think of a clown car and I almost started whistling Yakety Sax.

Oh, and there were just these three little old cigars in there... an LFD, a Man O' War Ruination, and some little no-name cigar called the Oliva V (winner of an embarrassing number of cigar-related awards).

If I can keep it down to three pipes tonight once the temperature dips below 100 degrees, I'll consider myself a paragon of self control. I've already picked out a book to accompany as well 

Pictures to come.


----------



## craig_o

I will say this is one of the very few times I am grateful to be a shift worker (part time teller, full time grad student) because luck of the draw gave me tomorrow off. It's going to be a late night, gentlemen.


----------



## Pugsley

Came home to a nice fresh tin of Escudo from Citationjeff. I've got your package ready to go Jeff but can't get to the post office until Saturday. I'll make the extra wait worth it though.

DC# 0310 3490 0002 4079 5326


----------



## Mante

craig_o said:


> A&C Peterson Escudo Navy Deluxe
> Balkan Sasieni
> Boswell Berry Cobbler
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> Erinmore Flake
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Company Bob's Chocolate Flake
> GL Pease Westminster
> John Middleton Walnut
> MacBaren Plumcake
> MacBaren Scottish Mixture
> McBaren HH Vintage Syrian
> Orlik Golden Sliced
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> Russ Outlette Butternut Burley
> Russ Outlette Trout Stream
> Samuel Gawitch Kendal Cream Flake
> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
> Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture Mild
> Solani 656 - Aged Burley Flake
> 
> Pulling bag after bag out of the box, I couldn't help but think of a clown car and I almost started whistling Yakety Sax.
> 
> Oh, and there were just these three little old cigars in there... an LFD, a Man O' War Ruination, and some little no-name cigar called the Oliva V (winner of an embarrassing number of cigar-related awards).
> 
> If I can keep it down to three pipes tonight once the temperature dips below 100 degrees, I'll consider myself a paragon of self control. I've already picked out a book to accompany as well
> 
> Pictures to come.


Holy Carp! That is one hell of a list & a very big "sampler". Nice work Dan!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Tashaz said:


> Holy Carp! That is one hell of a list & a very big "sampler". Nice work Dan!


"Holy smokes"! Makes one want to be a NPS, all over again! Nice! :clap2:


----------



## VinCigars

I would like to sign up for NPS. Thanks for this generous opportunity!

Vin


----------



## Pugsley

Pugsley said:


> Came home to a nice fresh tin of Escudo from Citationjeff. I've got your package ready to go Jeff but can't get to the post office until Saturday. I'll make the extra wait worth it though.
> 
> DC# 0310 3490 0002 4079 5326


Just returned from the post office, it's on the way.


----------



## Tinuz

I would like to sign up as an NPS, but I live in Belgium. 
Sending things from outside of Europe would be a hassle (think import taxes, high postage fees, etc.), any experienced pipesmokers somewhere in Europe who would want to play?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
Pugsley and Citationjeff

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

82. freestoke
83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

82. VinCigars
83. 
84.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:



Tinuz said:


> I would like to sign up as an NPS, but I live in Belgium.
> Sending things from outside of Europe would be a hassle (think import taxes, high postage fees, etc.), any experienced pipesmokers somewhere in Europe who would want to play?


Is Australia any better than the US for shipping?


----------



## Tinuz

commonsenseman said:


> Is Australia any better than the US for shipping?


Nope, the same. The thing I am thinking about is that sending something outside europe weighing between one and two kilos costs me 40 euros. To put that in perspective, a 100g tin of good tobacco generally costs me 10 to 15 euros.

But I have seen a bunch of european pipe smokers around here as well... so I am hoping they are game?


----------



## Mante

I dont know that we have an advantage shipping wise but I have gotten every one through to the UK so far. Count me in on this one too if you wish, I'm game if Tinuz can order online in the US & get it shipped CONUS.


----------



## Tinuz

Tashaz said:


> I dont know that we have an advantage shipping wise but I have gotten every one through to the UK so far. Count me in on this one too if you wish, I'm game if Tinuz can order online in the US & get it shipped CONUS.


Ah yes, that would be an option... let me investigate!


----------



## VinCigars

PM sent to Jim. Thanks!


----------



## DanR

I'd like to be added back to the EPS list, please.


----------



## VinCigars

Contact made with Jim. Order placed and will ship tomorrow morning.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
Pugsley and Citationjeff
freestoke and VinCigars

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs
85. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

83. 
84.
85.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## Piper1

Would like to be added to the NPS list. Thanks


----------



## quo155

I would like to be added to the EPS waiting list...as I have tins coming in left and right and I want to share with some Pipe noob's..._perty please!_


----------



## freestoke

I expect to send Vin's package into orbit Wednesday morning.


----------



## Citationjeff

So... let me lay the ground work out here...been working non stop since April...finally have a week off... and what do ya know... sick as a dog all week long...pretty bummed out... OKOK.. enough complaining....

I was very excited about doing a simple trade as a pipe newbie...hook up with pugsly... send him a simple tin of Escudo.

The mail comes today and the wife says... seriously... some stranger on the internet sent you a package...thats kindof weird!

I brush it off...as I was totally stoked, excited to open it up... and :dance:

BAMMMM..

A huge selection of some awesome tobacco's...
Sugar barrel
Triple Play
stonehaven 
Rattrays Old Gowrie
Penzance
Dunhill Nightcap
Kajun Kake
Anniversry Kake
Prairie Wind
Holiday Spirit
Full VA flake
Rattrays hal O' The wynd

Totally excited just by the awesome aroma of the bag of tobacco... I keep digging... There is this super cool tobacco pouch that holds a pipe, gear and a bit of tobacco Also in the bow was a million pipe cleaners!! BUT if thats not enough!!!...

A Missouri meerschaum corn cob pipe!!! SO COOL!

WOW!!! SO HATS OFF to PUGSLEY!!! 

Talk about going above and beyond! You made my month brother!!!

Jeff p

Well shoot... I had a pic to post but I guess I need a few more posts!


----------



## Pugsley

Sorry to hear you've been sick Jeff. I hope you're back on your feet and firing up a pipe soon. Enjoy!

This trade is now complete and you can put me back on the EPS list again.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff

*Currently Trading*

Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

83. jtree26
84. RJPuffs
85. DanR
86. quo155
87. Pugsley

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

83. Piper1
84.
85. 
86. 
87.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## Hambone1

Citationjeff said:


> The mail comes today and the wife says... seriously... some stranger on the internet sent you a package...thats kindof weird!


My wife says the exact same thing! She doesn't understand why people would give you tobacco. Of course I didn't tell her that I purchased the other guy tobacco in return, lol.


----------



## Kodos44

Hambone1 said:


> My wife says the exact same thing! She doesn't understand why people would give you tobacco. Of course I didn't tell her that I purchased the other guy tobacco in return, lol.


"Dear, the tobacco companies are getting desperate. They have hired agents to send me free tobacco to keep me hooked" :tinfoil3:


----------



## Cigar Noob

*Tashaz and Cigar noob complete* (assuming my package arrived safely at its destination, never got word on that)

My buddy is super excited to get his package. He really appreciates your generosity and so do I. On to the good stuff.








1. Tashaz Blend
2. Escudo
3. H9H Anni Kake
4. Lane IQ
5. Esoterica Margate
6. S&G Squadron Leader
7. MacBaren Honey & Chocolate
8. Erinmore Flake
9. Sugar Barrel

Since I'm not a pipe guy either I can't really help him out with what to expect. I know Pipe tobacco seems to be grouped into a few categories like VA, English, aromatics.... anything a fairly new smoker should be gentle with, or not prefer until they have a little more seasoning under their belt? I'll start looking these up too, if there are any pointers let me know so I can pass them along.

You rock Warren, thank you again.


----------



## Mante

Your tin got through fine Jonathan & thankyou, I just left you trader feedback.

Try the Sugar Barrel, Lane 1Q, Macbaren & Erinmore first IMHO.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Tashaz said:


> Your tin got through fine Jonathan & thankyou, I just left you trader feedback.
> 
> Try the Sugar Barrel, Lane 1Q, Macbaren & Erinmore first IMHO.


Excellent on both accounts. Will pass the message along. Trader feedback coming in 3.... 2.... 1....


----------



## jtree26

pm'd Piper1.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and VinCigars
jtree26 and Piper1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

84. RJPuffs
85. DanR
86. quo155
87. Pugsley

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

84.
85. 
86. 
87.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## freestoke

The suspense mounts, as Vin and I await delivery. Mine entered the postal system this morning, priority mail.


----------



## VinCigars

My package was mailed through priority mail yesterday. Should be delivered today or tomorrow.


----------



## craig_o

Finally got the pics loaded.



Thank you again, Dan!


----------



## Kodos44

craig_o said:


> Finally got the pics loaded.
> 
> Thank you again, Dan!


How the hell did all that fit in your mailbox????? :boom:


----------



## freestoke

VinCigars said:


> My package was mailed through priority mail yesterday. Should be delivered today or tomorrow.


Got it! (Northwoods *and* RR965!. I asked for the Northwoods.) Thanks, Vin! :tu Smoking the Northwoods as I type. Very nice. I don't think I could put a finger on what Aperitif was like, even though I used to buy a tin from time to time, so I'll say it tastes like Apertif! Super! On to the RR965! :yo:

Hope you don't have to wait to long for mine to get there.


----------



## freestoke

I don't see this thread in the general pipe forum any more. Anybody having a problem with that? Still shows up when I go to user controls, but not the general pipe forum link. A lot of the stickies seem invisible all of a sudden.


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> I don't see this thread in the general pipe forum any more. Anybody having a problem with that? Still shows up when I go to user controls, but not the general pipe forum link. A lot of the stickies seem invisible all of a sudden.


Jim, I just checked and I see it fine...however IMHO...this should be (and is not) a sticky!


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> Jim, I just checked and I see it fine...however IMHO...this should be (and is not) a sticky!


Wow. I'm getting senile. :der:


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> Wow. I'm getting senile. :der:


It's just age Jim! LOL Hey, we all do it...miss things!

:mod: *MODS...can this be made a sticky?*


----------



## Blaylock-cl

This thread is still listed in the stickies under "Member Participation Threads". Just look for it in there. 

I recently condensed 14 stickies into categories. I didn't remove any of them. It might take a little time to get used to it.


----------



## quo155

Blaylock said:


> This tread is still listed in the stickies under "Member Participation Threads". Just look for it in there.
> 
> I recently condensed 14 stickies into categories. It might take a little time to get used to it.


Oh...I see it now!!! Thank you!!!

I thought I had seen another "sticky" missing...now I see them all! :yo:


----------



## freestoke

Whew! Then it was/is a sticky! I'm not losing my mind! :beerchug: Since the "Member Participation" hint gives me no clue at all to where it has gone (the URL still points to the "general-pipe-forum", but it's not a sticky there any more), I can relax. I'm just stupid, which is par for the course. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> Since the "Member Participation"...


was right there in front of my face, you'd think I'd see it. :lol: (The "Member Participation Threads" is a sticky with a link to a link to here, in case anybody else is as unobservant as I am.)


----------



## Mante

LOL. It's not senility, just the fact that we have to wade through the mud to find the clear water. :mmph:


----------



## quo155

Tashaz said:


> LOL. It's not senility, just the fact that we have to wade through the mud to find the clear water. :mmph:


Now Warren...where did you find _clear water_??? :smile:


----------



## VinCigars

Jim(freestoke), I got your package today and looking at the content I am overwhelmed and very grateful. I did not expect to receive such a wide variety of tobaccos (and 3 Tempers!!), Thanks so much for your generosity!

here are the pics













































Vin


----------



## VinCigars

List:
5100 Red Cake (only one I tried before)
Tambolaka(was dying to try this!)
Scented Brown Flake
Louisiana Flake
Tilbury
Erinmore Flake
HH Mature Virginia
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Union Square
Irish Flake
BayouMorning Flake
NightCap
Lord Methley's
Scotch Flake Aromatic
Ennerdale Flake
And So To bed
3 Blind Moose

OTC Blends

Sir Walter Raliegh
Walnut
Suger Barrel
Prince Albert
Carter Hall
1Q
BCA


----------



## jtree26

Piper1, if you read this thread check your pm's. (I haven't gotten any response).


----------



## freestoke

VinCigars said:


> Jim(freestoke), I got your package today and looking at the content I am overwhelmed and very grateful. I did not expect to receive such a wide variety of tobaccos (and 3 Tempers!!), Thanks so much for your generosity!
> 
> Vin


Glad you liked it, Vin! I was trying to give you a range of stuff, so not a lot of anything in particular. Thanks for the pics!

(For those who are interested, I think Railroad 965 is even better than the Northwoods I asked for, both of which are very tasty! Vin through in some RR965 gratis onto my end and I'm glad he did! :tu )

Firing up some RR965 right now!

(I see that the aromatics I packed in tin foil got too close together and fogged your camera! I warned you about colliding ghosts and why I put those in tin foil -- hope your camera's okay. Good thing it's digital or it would have ruined the whole roll! :boink


----------



## VinCigars

You are being too modest Jim.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

jtree26 and Piper1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

84. RJPuffs
85. DanR
86. quo155
87. Pugsley

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

84.
85. 
86. 
87.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:


----------



## RJpuffs

Its quiet in this thread since it fell off the sticky-list. :hmm:


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> Its quiet in this thread since it fell off the sticky-list. :hmm:


It wasn't broke, so they fixed it. Hell, I couldn't even FIND the thread any more at first. The cigar side is sabotaging our operation.


----------



## Xodar

/nod, my desk is a wreck. Literally no surface area left. But I can pull a quote from 6 weeks ago from the correct stack in about 3 seconds. Two or three times I do a mass clean and file, and then I can't find sh*% for a couple weeks. Messy, but _not_ disorganized, lol.


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> /nod, my desk is a wreck. Literally no surface area left. But I can pull a quote from 6 weeks ago from the correct stack in about 3 seconds. Two or three times I do a mass clean and file, and then I can't find sh*% for a couple weeks. Messy, but _not_ disorganized, lol.


The problem is, if you go to the general-pipe-forum, you don't see "Newbie" in the stickies. A newbie won't know to drill down through "Member Participation Threads" or even think they belong there. (Sounds like a FAQ, and NOBODY reads FAQs, right? :lol: ) "Newbie Sampler" definitely gets the new member's attention, while the current sticky doesn't.

Maybe we have to sell it more on the intro thread.


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> *Maybe we have to sell it more on the intro thread.*


Good point Jim...I will do what I can to invite the newbies over to this...and maybe with a link to here, each time a new recruit pops up over there???


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Alright gentlemen, I hear you "loud and clear". I've put the two "member participation" threads back in as separate stickies. 

I don't want to hear any more "bitchin'"! :mrgreen:

Carry on! :tu


----------



## freestoke

Blaylock said:


> Alright gentlemen, I hear you "loud and clear". I've put the two "member participation" threads back in as separate stickies.


Muchas gracias, Dave!


----------



## commonsenseman

quo155 said:


> Good point Jim...I will do what I can to invite the newbies over to this...and maybe with a link to here, each time a new recruit pops up over there???


You know, it's a good idea to "plug" this thread each time you answer a newbie intro anyway. A lot of people don't take the time to read all the stickies, or they may not realize how good of a deal this is for them.



Blaylock said:


> Alright gentlemen, I hear you "loud and clear". I've put the two "member participation" threads back in as separate stickies.
> 
> I don't want to hear any more "bitchin'"! :mrgreen:
> 
> Carry on! :tu


Thanks Dave!


----------



## quo155

Blaylock said:


> Alright gentlemen, I hear you "loud and clear". I've put the two "member participation" threads back in as separate stickies.
> 
> I don't want to hear any more "bitchin'"! :mrgreen:
> 
> Carry on! :tu


Thanks Dave! :mischief:


----------



## jtree26

I've never gotten a response from Piper1, I'm thinking he's no longer interested in the trade..


----------



## texaspipeman

I would like to be added to the newbie list. I am new to smoking entirely, so guidance and mentoring would be great!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

84. RJPuffs
85. DanR
86. quo155
87. Pugsley
88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

84. texaspipeman
85. 
86. 
87. 
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## pipinho

add me to nps


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

84. RJPuffs
85. DanR
86. quo155
87. Pugsley
88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

84. texaspipeman
85. pipinho
86. 
87. 
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## quo155

Awesome...glad you two newbies listened and signed up! It is great fun!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

texaspipeman said:


> I would like to be added to the newbie list. I am new to smoking entirely, so guidance and mentoring would be great!


Send me a PM (up thar) :music:


----------



## texaspipeman

RJpuffs said:


> Send me a PM (up thar) :music:


I think I have to wait one more day before the private messaging feature is activated for my account. As SOON as I can I will shoot you a message!!! ipe:


----------



## DanR

It looks like it might be tomorrow for Pipinho too. Benjamin, just send me a PM when you can and we'll get the party started.


----------



## JuanOrez

You can add me as an EPS. I have all sorts of great stuff for folks to try. =)


----------



## RJpuffs

texaspipeman said:


> I think I have to wait one more day before the private messaging feature is activated for my account. As SOON as I can I will shoot you a message!!! ipe:


Wishlist sent!


----------



## DanR

PM sent to pipinho...


----------



## bwhite220

Oh man, this looks awesome! Please add me to the NPS list. I just won my first pipe on Thursday and have no idea what I'm doing. Hahaha! I'm the true definition of Noob!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
DanR and pipinho

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

86. quo155
87. Pugsley
88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

86. bwhite220
87. 
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1[



JuanOrez said:


> You can add me as an EPS. I have all sorts of great stuff for folks to try. =)


Hmm, this is a tough one. Since you don't have enough posts to PM yet, you'll have to wait a little while. Also, it'd be a good idea for you to get a few trades under your belt first & get some positive trader feedback.


----------



## JuanOrez

Ok. I'll work on my post count and trades.


----------



## bwhite220

PM sent to Quo155


----------



## quo155

Creating PM for Brandon now...


----------



## quo155

Wishlist sent!


----------



## DanR

Pipinho, if you're out there - check your PMs, and let us know if you're having trouble.

Cheers,
DanR


----------



## quo155

Our trade (bwhite220 & I) will be on hold for a week+ so he can deal with a family issue and we will resume our trade once he gets back to me on this. 

I am more than fine with this, but I wanted to let you guys know in the event you don't see any activity in this thread from us for awhile!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
DanR and pipinho
quo155 and bwhite220

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

87. Pugsley
88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

87. 
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1



quo155 said:


> Our trade (bwhite220 & I) will be on hold for a week+ so he can deal with a family issue and we will resume our trade once he gets back to me on this.
> 
> I am more than fine with this, but I wanted to let you guys know in the event you don't see any activity in this thread from us for awhile!


Thanks!


----------



## bwhite220

Good news! Things have cleared up MUCH quicker than we anticipated (thank you, Jesus!). Tommy, I'll get your stuff ordered tomorrow!!


----------



## jerobinson17

I've been over on the cigar side of the site for a little while and very recently decided to pick up the pipe. If I qualify I would like to sign up as a NPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
DanR and pipinho
quo155 and bwhite220

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

87. Pugsley
88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

87. jerobinson17
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## quo155

Awesome Brandon! _Looking forward to the trade_...


----------



## kozzman555

Hi all, I started smoking pipes about a month ago and would like to sign up as a NPS, if it all possible. Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

kozzman555 said:


> Hi all, I started smoking pipes about a month ago and would like to sign up as a NPS, if it all possible. Thanks


Here ya go.

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

88. jtree26

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

88. kozzman555


----------



## jtree26

commonsenseman said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 88. jtree26
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 88. kozzman555


kozzman555 and I are under way.


----------



## Pugsley

PM received from jerobinson17, wish list sent, this trade is under way.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
DanR and pipinho
quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

89.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

89.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## freestoke

My god! No EPSs? Looks like I'm drafted! :lol:


----------



## bwhite220

Order placed for Tommy (quo155). Get ready buddy!


----------



## Wlai

Just ordered a couple of cob pipes today, sign me up as an NPS, I'm ready!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and quo155
RJPuffs and Swany
DanR and craig_o
Pugsley and Citationjeff
Tashaz and Cigar Noob
freestoke and VinCigars

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
DanR and pipinho
quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

89. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

89. Wlai

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## kozzman555

Tins sent to jtree26.


----------



## quo155

bwhite220 said:


> Order placed for Tommy (quo155). Get ready buddy!


Looking forward to it buddy!


----------



## Wlai

pm sent to freestoke!


----------



## jerobinson17

Sent mine out to Pugsley.

9405 5102 0082 9157 9462 78


----------



## freestoke

Got William's PM and we're more or less under weigh. :tu At least we have the tug pulling us out of dock.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and texaspipeman


Got his end, sent out his sampler! Done when he receives it. Ready for the next noob opcorn:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman

*Currently Trading*

DanR and pipinho
quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555
freestoke and Wlai

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

90. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

90.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## DanR

I think pipinho changed his mind. I've sent a few PMs with no response. How about putting back on the EPS list and if he decides to try again, we'll accommodate.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555
freestoke and Wlai

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

90. RJpuffs
91. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

90. 
91.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho


----------



## Pugsley

Received a tin of C&D Opening Night from jerobinson17 today. Thanks so much, one of my favorites! I won't be able to get to the post office until Saturday but I'll make it worth the extra wait. :mischief:


----------



## freestoke

Finally got my butt in gear and got William's out the door!


----------



## ktblunden

I tried the pipe thing a few months ago and it didn't work out for me. I've been thinking of giving it another try. The Noob Sampler Trade over on the cigar side helped me out a lot when I was starting out there and I thought I'd give this one a try as well. Can you add me as a NPS?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555
freestoke and Wlai

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

90. RJpuffs
91. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

90. ktblunden
91.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 90. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 90. ktblunden


In progress! :first:


----------



## Wlai

Got my giant stash of samples from freestoke yesterday, enjoying my first bowl now! Thanks Jim for your significant contributuion to my new hobby!


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> In progress! :first:


Ya know, RJ, that's an awful lot of trades. As I contemplate two more trades to get my Trading Merit Badge, I return to the idea of ranks, like chess players. "Trading Expert" just doesn't cut it, when you consider that I could have the same "merit badge" with 10 stinking trades. You and Commonsenseman should have a "Trading Grandmaster" award -- and some big appreciation for all these NPS samplers you've sent out, too.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220
Pugsley and jerobinson17
jtree26 and kozzman555
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho



freestoke said:


> Ya know, RJ, that's an awful lot of trades. As I contemplate two more trades to get my Trading Merit Badge, I return to the idea of ranks, like chess players. "Trading Expert" just doesn't cut it, when you consider that I could have the same "merit badge" with 10 stinking trades. You and Commonsenseman should have a "Trading Grandmaster" award -- and some big appreciation for all these NPS samplers you've sent out, too.


I like the idea of giving Ron the "Trading Grandmaster" badge.

"Must complete 17 sucessful newbie trades at the same time....."


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> I like the idea of giving Ron the "Trading Grandmaster" badge.
> 
> "Must complete 17 sucessful newbie trades at the same time....."


Blindfold.


----------



## kozzman555

Just wanted to report that jtree26 and I have completed our trade. He gave me some amazing samples that I cannot wait to try. He also threw in a couple of REALLY good cigars.


----------



## jtree26

kozzman555 said:


> Just wanted to report that jtree26 and I have completed our trade. He gave me some amazing samples that I cannot wait to try. He also threw in a couple of REALLY good cigars.


Enjoy the sampler and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jtree26

Since the kozzman and and I are complete I'll go back on the EPS list.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and ktblunden
> 
> I like the idea of giving Ron the "Trading Grandmaster" badge.
> 
> "Must complete 17 sucessful newbie trades at the same time....."


Hah! One more done - got ktblunden's end, sent out his sampler, done as soon as he receives it!

And back on the EePS list :evil:



freestoke said:


> Ya know, RJ, that's an awful lot of trades. As I contemplate two more trades to get my Trading Merit Badge, I return to the idea of ranks, like chess players. "Trading Expert" just doesn't cut it, when you consider that I could have the same "merit badge" with 10 stinking trades. You and Commonsenseman should have a "Trading Grandmaster" award -- and some big appreciation for all these NPS samplers you've sent out, too.


:laugh: one of the advantages of keeping 20-odd open tins/baggies/jars, there's always a wide variety to send out.


----------



## Pugsley

Package going out to jerobinson17 today. DC# 03103490000240798242. I put in a few extra goodies to make up for the long wait. That completes this trade, and with that I think I'll sit on the sidelines for a while before jumping back in. :couch2:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR
92. jtree26
93. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. 
92.
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho


----------



## quo155

Our trade is still going...I am expecting to receive my end today...and then I will gather a few paper sacks full of dirt and sen it on to Brandon!


----------



## quo155

I received my end from bwhite220 (Brandon) today and will be getting his little tiny sampler in the mail within the next few days...


----------



## Hambone1

quo155 said:


> I received my end from bwhite220 (Brandon) today and will be getting his little tiny sampler in the mail within the next few days...


He says 'tiny' like we are going to believe him. He is probably going to bomb this guy so hard! I think he has been building up to this one... watch out dude!


----------



## bwhite220

Hambone1 said:


> He says 'tiny' like we are going to believe him. He is probably going to bomb this guy so hard! I think he has been building up to this one... watch out dude!


He said a bag of dirt earlier - I'm excited because I can use that to fix the hole in my yard from the ProbateGeek bomb I took two days ago.

I also ramped up my insurance policy.


----------



## freestoke

bwhite220 said:


> He said a bag of dirt earlier - I'm excited because I can use that to fix the hole in my yard from the ProbateGeek bomb I took two days ago..


The Geek's been saturation bombing me with cigars for the golf course lately. Life is hard in wartime.


----------



## ktblunden

commonsenseman said:


> RJpuffs and ktblunden


RJ and I are done. Got an excellent looking (and even better smelling) sampler from him today. I don't even know where to begin, they all smell so good. Thanks Ron!


----------



## DanR

This thread is seriously lacking some decorations. How about some pictures guys? Let's see those samplers!


----------



## ktblunden

I'll snap a pic when I get home today if I can get my camera to work. I think both my batteries are dead and don't seem to want to charge.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR
92. jtree26
93. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. 
92.
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho


----------



## jerobinson17

Got my end from Pugsley yesterday and all I can say is wow. He went far above and beyond and I can't thank him enough. He sent me 18 different tobaccos to sample as well as a MM corncob pipe. Also sent a pack of pipe cleaners, a pouch with a tamper, and a pipe smoking guide which will be very helpful since I'm so new to pipe smoking. Hopefully I can get a working camera later and share a picture with all of you. Once again thanks Pugsley.


----------



## Nick S.

ktblunden said:


> I'll snap a pic when I get home today if I can get my camera to work. I think both my batteries are dead and don't seem to want to charge.





jerobinson17 said:


> Hopefully I can get a working camera later and share a picture with all of you.


opcorn: Great, we love to look at pipe related pictures!


----------



## ktblunden

Here's my end from Ron.


----------



## DanR

Nice! Kevin, thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## bwhite220

Wow!!! Those look great! The "Vanilla Cream" one sounds delicious!


----------



## jfserama

I havent done this before, but I would like to be added to the EPS list. I'm assuming the rules havent changed since the first post?


----------



## Nick S.

ktblunden said:


> Here's my end from Ron.


Thanks for putting up the picture! that looks like a nice selection there... Love the Stokkebye flakes :dr


----------



## EvoFX

alright, i have been helped here before. now its my turn to give back. put me on the EPS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR
92. jtree26
93. RJpuffs
94. jfserama
95. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. 
92.
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
pipinho


----------



## pipinho

Sent should be ther by next week. I'm so sorry for te delay


----------



## DanR

Welcome back Ben! I wasn't sure if you still wanted to do this, but it sounds like you still do. Terrific, I don't think you'll regret it.

Jeff - will you match pipinho and I up again. I think we are underway...


----------



## quo155

My sampler shipment to bwhite220 has been delayed. This is my fault. I am going through some rough times right now, I sent him a PM and hope to get his out ASAP.

I will do my best to keep everyone posted. I am sorry for my delay Brandon, you deserve better. I will get you covered bro.


----------



## bwhite220

Tommy, I appreciate the PM, bro but don't worry about me. Get yourself and the situation(s) back up and we can resume this later. Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
DanR and pipinho

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR
92. jtree26
93. RJpuffs
94. jfserama
95. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. 
92.
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## pipinho

DanR said:


> Welcome back Ben! I wasn't sure if you still wanted to do this, but it sounds like you still do. Terrific, I don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> Jeff - will you match pipinho and I up again. I think we are underway...


Yea I'm really sorry about the delay, I actually bought your tobacco a while ago but have been swamped with work


----------



## DanR

pipinho said:


> Yea I'm really sorry about the delay, I actually bought your tobacco a while ago but have been swamped with work


Hey, it's no problem. We all have day jobs and families that sometimes take priority over our pipe obsession (sometimes)...

By the way, I just got home from a business trip and Pipinho's package had arrived. He sent the wrong thing, it was 100g, not the 50g tin that I asked for, so now I must go prepare my super-mega-ginormous-newbie sampler bomb! :thumb:

Thank you Benjamin. That was very kind of you!


----------



## pipinho

Yea my local shop only had a 100g tin, consider it a "late fee" lol


----------



## commonsenseman

Yo, where all the newbies at?


----------



## jfserama

commonsenseman said:


> Yo, where all the newbies at?


:dunno: That's what I want to know. As soon as I sign up to be an EPS we dont get anymore NPS&#8230; Guess I killed this one haha :closed_2:

But seriously, sign up! Lets get some trades going. All you have to do is send a measly little 50g tin (~$10) to your EPS and he will in turn bomb the hell out of you&#8230; I mean, he will _only_ give you a small, reasonable sampler to try.


----------



## DanR

Pipinho's is going out in the mail tomorrow. 

DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0243 4677 75


----------



## bwhite220

Awesome! We need more pics!


----------



## Nick S.

I'll throw my hat in this ring as an EPS if yall will have me...


----------



## xray

I'm an NPS and I'd like to join in.


----------



## pipinho

DanR said:


> Pipinho's is going out in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0243 4677 75


woot wooot


----------



## Wlai

A belated share of what I received in my sampler trade from Freestoke, after I transferred them from the baggies to mason jars:










Can you imagine my surprise when I found 20 different tobak in one sampler trade? HOLY S**T. Before his bomb arrived I had went to buy mason jars and thought, 12 should be more than enough, but I'll get 16 just in case, but then when I found out that even then I needed 4 more, I had to make do with the little plastic containers I found digging around the house.

He didn't even think that was sufficient, asked me if I wanted more, and all I could do was raise the white flag and surrender!


----------



## bwhite220

Hahahaha - that's awesome! Way to go freestoke!

William, have you tried any of those yet? What did you think?


----------



## freestoke

Wlai said:


> He didn't even think that was sufficient, asked me if I wanted more, and all I could do was raise the white flag and surrender!


Well, I forgot the SWR and mislabeled some Highland Mixture as Balkan Sasieni so you didn't get any BS, but worst of all, I forgot to include the wooden tampers. :doh: You deserve more after your logistics nightmare brought on by the insufferable NY tax code! :lol:

I like those squat widemouth containers too, even though they don't stack worth beans. :tu


----------



## quo155

Brandon, you have been more than patient waiting for me to "wake up". I have your sampler ready and it will finally ship out tomorrow (Tues) to you...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
DanR and pipinho

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. DanR
92. jtree26
93. RJpuffs
94. jfserama
95. EvoFX
96. Nick S.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. xray
92.
93.
94.
95.
96.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> RJPuffs and texaspipeman
> freestoke and Wlai
> jtree26 and kozzman555
> Pugsley and jerobinson17
> RJpuffs and ktblunden
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
> DanR and pipinho
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 91. DanR
> 92. jtree26
> 93. RJpuffs
> 94. jfserama
> 95. EvoFX
> 96. Nick S.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 91. xray
> 92.
> 93.
> 94.
> 95.
> 96.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> Piper1


Jeff - I'm happy to go again, but in the spirit of full disclosure, I'm currently trading with pipinho... If someone else wants a chance, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
DanR and pipinho

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

91. jtree26
92. RJpuffs
93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

91. xray
92.
93.
94.
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1[/QUOTE]



DanR said:


> Jeff - I'm happy to go again, but in the spirit of full disclosure, I'm currently trading with pipinho... If someone else wants a chance, I don't mind waiting.


Whoops, musta put you on there twice


----------



## jtree26

My trade with xray is underway.


----------



## pipinho

Dan,
Wow, what can I say? I am speechless... All I can say is "THANK YOU!!" You are too generous. Once again, thank you.. Thank you!


----------



## freestoke

pipinho said:


> Dan,
> Wow, what can I say? I am speechless... All I can say is "THANK YOU!!" You are too generous. Once again, thank you.. Thank you!


This set me thinking -- how many EPSs do we have to do before we can be an NPS? :biglaugh:


----------



## bwhite220

quo155 said:


> Brandon, you have been more than patient waiting for me to "wake up". I have your sampler ready and it will finally ship out tomorrow (Tues) to you...


No worries bro!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden
DanR and pipinho

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
jtree26 and xray

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

92. RJpuffs
93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

92.
93.
94.
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## DanR

Pipinho - I'm glad you like it. If you have any questions about the samples, just PM me.

Jeff - Will you add me back to the EPS list, please sir?


----------



## JuanOrez

You can add me to the EPS list as well. I have all kinds of great stuff for folks to try. :drinking:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden
DanR and pipinho

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
jtree26 and xray

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

92. RJpuffs
93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

92.
93.
94.
95.
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

I would like to get in on this as a pipe NOOB


----------



## bwhite220

Welcome Michael! I didn't know you were into pipes!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

bwhite220 said:


> Welcome Michael! I didn't know you were into pipes!


I was pushed over the slope about a month ago at my B&M. Someone let me barow a pipe and loaded it up with some dunhill flake. Over the last week I have ordered 4 cobbs. Carved a briar. Chosen a meer. Ordered a tin of dunhill flake. And about $40 on the fusion lab, hopeing to come up with something good.

Hopeing to get in on this trade so I can try some new stuff


----------



## bwhite220

Sounds like my story as well. Glad to have you over here on this side. Jeff will get you paired with someone soon to get your trade going.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and texaspipeman
freestoke and Wlai
jtree26 and kozzman555
Pugsley and jerobinson17
RJpuffs and ktblunden
DanR and pipinho

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Delayed)
jtree26 and xray

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

92. RJpuffs
93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

92. CALIFORNIA KID
93.
94.
95.
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## xray

I received my samples from jtree26. Very happy! I already put them in mason jars so I won't feel I have to rush trying them all while worrying that they'll dry out. Well, I only had a dozen empty mason jars so three samples I'll have to get to soon. Yippee! Very generous of jtree26 to do that. All of them that I have heard of are one's that I wanted to try and were on my list to get my hands on and the others I will get acquainted with soon. My trading partner seems to have great taste so I'm sure I'm going to enjoy them all. He also printed out a sheet with the names of the various blends, what varieties of tobaccos are in them and his personal notes regarding the qualities and flavors of each. Awesome! Thanks again, jtree26!


----------



## jtree26

xray said:


> I received my samples from jtree26. Very happy! I already put them in mason jars so I won't feel I have to rush trying them all while worrying that they'll dry out. Well, I only had a dozen empty mason jars so three samples I'll have to get to soon. Yippee! Very generous of jtree26 to do that. All of them that I have heard of are one's that I wanted to try and were on my list to get my hands on and the others I will get acquainted with soon. My trading partner seems to have great taste so I'm sure I'm going to enjoy them all. He also printed out a sheet with the names of the various blends, what varieties of tobaccos are in them and his personal notes regarding the qualities and flavors of each. Awesome! Thanks again, jtree26!


Enjoy! If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## quo155

*FINALLY...*

Leaving 102011...PROMISE...


----------



## bwhite220

All I see is "FLOOR DEMOLITION PLAN"


----------



## freestoke

bwhite220 said:


> All I see is "FLOOR DEMOLITION PLAN"


*Be *afraid. Be* VERY* afraid. :spy:


----------



## bwhite220

I tried to contact the Postal Service to give them the heads up. See if we could reinforce the mailbox. See if we could have back up sent for this epic explosion. To ask if it is okay that I alert my neighbors of the impending doom being sent to our neighborhood from TX.

.....they were closed.

Tomorrow begins my mailbox preparation!


----------



## quo155

Guys, PLEASE don't get your hopes up..._seriously_...there's not much in there...but it's the LEAST I could do for someone that has been SO PATIENT...



bwhite220 said:


> I tried to contact the Postal Service to give them the heads up. See if we could reinforce the mailbox. See if we could have back up sent for this epic explosion. To ask if it is okay that I alert my neighbors of the impending doom being sent to our neighborhood from TX.
> 
> .....they were closed.
> 
> Tomorrow begins my mailbox preparation!





freestoke said:


> *Be *afraid. Be* VERY* afraid. :spy:


On the "title" below the box, I never caught that...that worked out nicely!



bwhite220 said:


> All I see is "FLOOR DEMOLITION PLAN"


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Resumed)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

92. RJpuffs
93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

92. CALIFORNIA KID
93.
94.
95.
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 92. RJpuffs
> 92. CALIFORNIA KID


Trade is underway (or afoot)! :clap2:


----------



## Joshbaker51

I would love to be added to the list as a newbie please!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Resumed)
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

93. jfserama
94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

93. Joshbaker51
94.
95.
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## jfserama

Josh has contacted me and I've replied. After the details are worked out this trade will be under way!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

My box to RJ landed yesterday


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Resumed)
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.
95.
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1


----------



## cavendishfiend

Would love to expand my tobacco repertoire, could you add me to the list as a newbie?


----------



## BigBehr

Put me in coach(nps)! Cant wait!


----------



## David_ESM

Oh what the hell, further down the slope, I'm in. NPS.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Jeff, I'll go back on the EPS list.

Please and thank you.


----------



## RJpuffs

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> My box to RJ landed yesterday


... and his box just took flight :mrgreen:
Done as soon as he gets it, putta me back as an EePS!


----------



## geese

I'd love to get on that newbie list.


----------



## Hambone1

geese said:


> I'd love to get on that newbie list.


I think you need 10 posts to participate, so get involved in a few conversations and you should be there in no time.



> Note: Please do not sign up until you have access to pms. (membership 5 day and 10 posts)


oh.. BTW.. Welcome to Puff!


----------



## quo155

Brandon, bwhite220...has been MORE than patient with me and deserves some RG. I went to ship his box on Thursday as had promised, my truck broke down. I had it towed...and a few issues around here and $700+ later, I got my truck...and got his package sent off today.

03111660000088962401

After he gets this, I must...sadly...bow out of this as I can't seem to stay caught up right now with all of the things going on in my life. I hope to return to this soon...

Thanks Brandon for being such a stand up guy here on Puff!!!

This here RG is for you bro!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Resumed)
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX
95. Nick S.
96. DanR
97. JuanOrez
98. Contrabass Bry

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. cavendishfiend
95. BigBehr
96. David_ESM
97. 
98.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese


----------



## David_ESM

Order placed for my EPS, I think that puts us firmly underway. :thumb:


----------



## Nick S.

BigBehr and I have begun to PM and we appear to be under way!


----------



## DanR

David_ESM said:


> Order placed for my EPS, I think that puts us firmly underway. :thumb:


My end is on the way too. I know we are supposed to wait for the first package to arrive, but I am about to leave town for more than a week and didn't want to leave David hanging. Besides, with more than 3,000 posts and a 900 ring gauge, I'm guessing he's probably cool... :biggrin:

DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0262 4393 33


----------



## bwhite220

quo155 said:


> Brandon, bwhite220...has been MORE than patient with me and deserves some RG.
> 
> Thanks Brandon for being such a stand up guy here on Puff!!!
> 
> This here RG is for you bro!


No worries, Tommy! Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## BigBehr

Nick S. said:


> BigBehr and I have begun to PM and we appear to be under way!


 Correct Yours is ordered and on its way......


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*


EePS me, dude! :rockon:


----------



## EvoFX

hmm i cant pm cavendish.


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> hmm i cant pm cavendish.


hmm, maybe he hasn't been a member long enough? what is it 5 days? He has 10 posts so I think that meets that part of the requirements to PM...


----------



## EvoFX

5 or 10 days. i guess i can wait till it goes down


----------



## Staxed

EvoFX said:


> 5 or 10 days. i guess i can wait till it goes down


5 days, though it might take a few hours after the 5th day to actually update the permissions for you.


----------



## Hambone1

Staxed said:


> 5 days, though it might take a few hours after the 5th day to actually update the permissions for you.


His join date
Oct 21, 2011


----------



## freestoke

Hambone1 said:


> His join date
> Oct 21, 2011


He "comes to life" on Halloween? mg: Oh...I see he's PM-able already.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray

*Currently Trading*

quo155 and bwhite220 (Resumed)
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
jfserama and Joshbaker51
Nick S. and BigBehr
DanR and David_ESM

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. JuanOrez
98. Contrabass Bry
99. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. cavendishfiend

97. 
98. 
99.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese


----------



## quo155

*bwhite220*'s package should arrive *TODAY!*......Finally....


----------



## bwhite220

quo155 said:


> *bwhite220*'s package should arrive *TODAY!*......Finally....


*Bad News:* it did not show up today.

*Good News:* I checked the tracking number and it _should_ be here tomorrow!


----------



## quo155

bwhite220 said:


> *Bad News:* it did not show up today.
> 
> *Good News:* I checked the tracking number and it _should_ be here tomorrow!


Man, I'm sorry...it has Thursday delivery on my receipt...hopefully TODAY!


----------



## EvoFX

oddly enough i still cant pm him. Well I guess I can wait till i get back sunday or put me on the list for someone else (he wont have trouble getting another post not to mention another eps. does not seem like we lack in that department)


----------



## quo155

quo155 said:


> Man, I'm sorry...it has Thursday delivery on my receipt...hopefully TODAY!


:target: *USPS States that this package HAS BEEN delivered...FINALLY!!!* :target:


----------



## bwhite220

quo155 said:


> :target: *USPS States that this package HAS BEEN delivered...FINALLY!!!* :target:


WHOOOOOO!!!!!!!

It's my oldest's 7th birthday today so we are at her party now. Once we get home I'll take some pics and post what is in there. Thanks, Tommy!!!


----------



## David_ESM

I have been told you fellas here on the pipe side were a little insane, but come on man! This is just ridiculous!

My side of the exchange has arrived from Dan (probably before his has landed actually) and it is just RI-DIC-ULOUS!










I know it is an awful photo, but what you see there is twenty bags... TWENTY. 2...0... That is crazy.

The list:
Peter Stokkebye Bullseye Flake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Dunhill Early Morning
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Presbyterian Mixture
Trout Stream
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
MacBaren Scottish Mixture
MacBaren Vanilla Flake
Middleton's Walnut
Boswell's Best Burley
G.L. Pease Westminster
Orlik Golden Sliced
Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Esoterica Margate
Esoterica Penzance
Esoterica Stonehaven

See!? Ridiculous. That is incredibly generous Dan... And he wasn't even done!










That will be my first Skull and Bones.

Thanks to Dan. Many, many thanks.

Makes me glad that my pipe package arrived today as well:


----------



## DanR

Wow, it got there really fast. You should have plenty of options to break in those MM cobs (nice pipes btw!). I'm glad you like the sampler.

Uh, you might need to get a few more mason jars!


----------



## David_ESM

DanR said:


> Uh, you might need to get a few more mason jars!


I had bought 24 thinking it would hold me over a good while... Wrong. Texted the wife to pick me up another 12 pack of them from Wally World.


----------



## DanR

David_ESM said:


> I had bought 24 thinking it would hold me over a good while... Wrong. Texted the wife to pick me up another 12 pack of them from Wally World.


And down the slope he goes...


----------



## JuanOrez

Wow Dan, nice work! That is a super nice selection for David. :bowdown:

I'm still trying to compile what to send my NPS once it's my turn. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## bwhite220

quo155 said:


> :target: *USPS States that this package HAS BEEN delivered...FINALLY!!!* :target:


It did come in and holy crap! Tommy blasted me with 15 bags of tobacco and even sent me an unopenned tin and some pipe cleaners! Thank you so much, bro!! I'm so new to the pipe world that I am currently researching all of these samples so I can tell you exactly what they are. I'll get the list and the pics posted in just a few.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, nice hits guys! :tu


----------



## bwhite220

I finally researched all of the below tobacco so without further ado, here is the Pobacco Torn that I received from Tommy (Quo155)!











Dunhill Light Flake
Mac Baren Plumcake
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Peter Stokkebye Mellow Mocha
Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street
Peretti Oriental 40
Russ Oullette Anniversary Kake
Tamgolaka Rope
Peretti Royal
Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
4noggins Bald Headed Teacher
1776 Georgia Peach
McClelland Navy Cavendish
Cornell & Diehl Epiphany











Mac Barren Vanilla Cream Flake

That's 15 bags of tobacco and 1 tin. He also had some pipe cleaners in there for good meassure!

Thanks again for everything, Tommy! It was an honored to be paired with you for this trade!


----------



## BigBehr

Nick the package should be landing today.........
USPS:
Your item is out for delivery at 9:38 am on October 29, 2011


----------



## Nick S.

BigBehr said:


> Nick the package should be landing today.........
> USPS:
> Your item is out for delivery at 9:38 am on October 29, 2011


Sounds good, mail hasn't gotten here yet but I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Nick S.

Got Ryan's (BigBehr) end landed today, looks like he clicked on the wrong size and sent a 100g tin instead of a 50g tin... good thing I haven't sent my end out yet... :mischief:


----------



## bwhite220

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Pics please!


----------



## BigBehr

Nick S. said:


> Got Ryan's (BigBehr) end landed today, looks like he clicked on the wrong size and sent a 100g tin instead of a 50g tin... good thing I haven't sent my end out yet... :mischief:


My fat fingers! hahahaha Enjoy!


----------



## Nick S.

Incoming to BigBehr
9405 5036 9930 0266 2987 45
(Scheduled for pickup on Monday)


----------



## JuanOrez

Unfortunately I'm going to need to temporarily remove myself from the EPS list. I'm going out of town for an extended period unexpectedly. I will get back on once I return.


----------



## pipinho

hey if any other noob wants to try some blends that another noob has tried then pm me your address. it's not a trade but I am more than willing to share some of the stuff i have been trying.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
jfserama and Joshbaker51
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. cavendishfiend

97. 
98.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese


----------



## EvoFX

still cant pm cavendish.....


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> still cant pm cavendish.....


hmm, he hasn't been online in 5 days either... But it looks like he should be able to PM... I wonder what's going on with that?


----------



## EvoFX

Ya I was thinking the same. He met all the minimum requirements. but still no pm


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> Ya I was thinking the same. He met all the minimum requirements. but still no pm


Maybe he should be moved to below the waiting line until he can PM, that way you could get the next NPS.

By the way; BigBehr your sampler was picked up today!


----------



## EvoFX

Jeff do you think you could move cavendish down or on waiting. I am ready to go, but it seems i wont be able to pm him till he logs back on or posts again. I have no clue but the trade is not working out as of now


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
jfserama and Joshbaker51
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.

97. 
98.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend



EvoFX said:


> Jeff do you think you could move cavendish down or on waiting. I am ready to go, but it seems i wont be able to pm him till he logs back on or posts again. I have no clue but the trade is not working out as of now


:dunno:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID


You can mark this one "done", it was delivered Monday but haven't heard from da' Kid yet :first:


----------



## quo155

bwhite220 said:


> I finally researched all of the below tobacco so without further ado, here is the Pobacco Torn that I received from Tommy (Quo155)!
> 
> 
> Dunhill Light Flake
> Mac Baren Plumcake
> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
> Peter Stokkebye Mellow Mocha
> Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
> Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street
> Peretti Oriental 40
> Russ Oullette Anniversary Kake
> Tamgolaka Rope
> Peretti Royal
> Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
> 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher
> 1776 Georgia Peach
> McClelland Navy Cavendish
> Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
> 
> 
> Mac Barren Vanilla Cream Flake
> 
> That's 15 bags of tobacco and 1 tin. He also had some pipe cleaners in there for good meassure!
> 
> Thanks again for everything, Tommy! It was an honored to be paired with you for this trade!


I hope you enjoy the samples brother! I put 1.5-5 oz in each bag to give you many...may times to try each one, plus it took me forever to get them to you! Again, thanks for your patience...and the trade!

I enjoyed it!

I will get through the holidays...and then maybe I can join this again early next year! (Giving me time for Secret Santa...here & there!)


----------



## BigBehr

I got mine today.....Holy.... Thanks!!!!


1776 Tavern
Boswells Northwoods
Cornell Diehl Pirate Kake
Peterson Irish Flake
PS Luxury Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
Solani Virginia Flake
MacBaren Dark Twist
PS Cube Cut
Bobs Choc Flake
Brown Bogie
McClelland Raspberries and Cream
McClelland Strawberry Daiquiri
Tobacco Galleria Midnight Smoke
Pipe cleaners
And last but not least an Estate Pipe

Thank you soo much this was way more then expected. Im loading up some Bob's choc flake right now!


----------



## bwhite220

Chocolate flake sounds amazing!!!! Let me know how that goes!!


----------



## Nick S.

BigBehr said:


> I got mine today.....Holy.... Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 1776 Tavern
> Boswells Northwoods
> Cornell Diehl Pirate Kake
> Peterson Irish Flake
> PS Luxury Flake
> Orlik Golden Sliced
> Solani Virginia Flake
> MacBaren Dark Twist
> PS Cube Cut
> Bobs Choc Flake
> Brown Bogie
> McClelland Raspberries and Cream
> McClelland Strawberry Daiquiri
> Tobacco Galleria Midnight Smoke
> Pipe cleaners
> And last but not least an Estate Pipe
> 
> Thank you soo much this was way more then expected. Im loading up some Bob's choc flake right now!


Glad everything got there safe and sound!

This one appears to be done. Commonsenseman, you can reEPS me.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs
99. Nick S.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.

97. 
98. 
99.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## nickpgoodman

Hi Guys, I'd like to get on this newbie sampler trade if possible.

Obviously I'm the Newbie


----------



## commonsenseman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



nickpgoodman said:


> Hi Guys, I'd like to get on this newbie sampler trade if possible.
> 
> Obviously I'm the Newbie


As soon as you get enough posts to send a PM, go ahead & message EvoFX.


----------



## DanR

Jeff, I'm ready to EPS again.

Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs
99. Nick S.
1. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

97. 
98. 
99. 
1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## EvoFX

Nobody seems to like me 


I'll just trade with myself, I guess.


----------



## Hambone1

EvoFX said:


> Nobody seems to like me
> 
> I'll just trade with myself, I guess.


I heard you could go blind from that and it might be illegal in your state!


----------



## jodymcd

I'd like to get on the newbie list, please.


----------



## nickpgoodman

How many posts do you need to be able to send PMs? Haven't been able to send one yet to my EPS


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs
99. Nick S.
1. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

97. jodymcd
98. 
99. 
1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend



nickpgoodman said:


> How many posts do you need to be able to send PMs? Haven't been able to send one yet to my EPS


It was my understanding that it's 10 posts, so in theory you should be there by now???


----------



## Flugplatz

Why don't you go ahead and add me to that EPS list. I've got some stuff I could send out.


----------



## Sherlocke

I respectfully ask to be placed on the NPS list, please.


----------



## pitt100

I would like to also be placed on the New Pipe Smoker List. Thanks,

Pitt


----------



## Nick S.

nickpgoodman said:


> How many posts do you need to be able to send PMs? Haven't been able to send one yet to my EPS


You should be able to PM now, at least it shows that you can...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

97. Contrabass Bry
98. RJpuffs
99. Nick S.
1. DanR
2. Flugplatz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

97. jodymcd
98. Sherlocke
99. pitt100
1. 
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## EvoFX

Nick S. said:


> You should be able to PM now, at least it shows that you can...


ill pm him tonight


----------



## Hannibal

Well I guess it's time to pull the trigger. 

Please add me to the NPS list kind sir.


----------



## jodymcd

Two tins on the way to Contrabass Bry.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

98. RJpuffs
99. Nick S.
1. DanR
2. Flugplatz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

98. Sherlocke
99. pitt100
1. Hannibal
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## pitt100

Nick S. I'll get ahold of you as soon as my PM ability kicks in, which should be any time now. 

Thanks,

Pitt


----------



## jodymcd

pitt100 said:


> Nick S. I'll get ahold of you as soon as my PM ability kicks in, which should be any time now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pitt


You need 15 posts to be able to PM somebody other than a moderator.


----------



## pitt100

jodymcd said:


> You need 15 posts to be able to PM somebody other than a moderator.


Oops. The instructions at the beginning of the thread say 10 posts and 5 days. No problem however.

Pitt


----------



## Hannibal

PM sent to DanR......


----------



## EvoFX

pm'ed nickpgoodman last night. waiting for the reply


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> 98. RJpuffs
> 98. Sherlocke


In progress! :dude:


----------



## Nick S.

pitt100 said:


> Nick S. I'll get ahold of you as soon as my PM ability kicks in, which should be any time now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pitt


You are able to PM now, check your notifications, I sent you a PM... :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Hannibal and I are under way.

Lots of action lately. It's good to see.


----------



## Nick S.

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> 99. Nick S.
> 99. pitt100


This one is under way :banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
RJpuffs and Sherlocke
Nick S. and pitt100
DanR and Hannibal

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

2. Flugplatz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## RJpuffs

> Currently Trading
> 
> RJpuffs and Sherlocke


Got his end, sent out the sampler! Done as soon as he receives it, put me back on the EPS list!


----------



## EvoFX

still waiting for response from my pm


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> still waiting for response from my pm


I feel kind of bad... this is the second time this has happened to you... in a row... while the rest of us moved on with our trades...


----------



## DanR

I got Hannibal's end today. He didn't follow directions either. I opened the box and there were two 2oz tins in there - the one I asked for, and another extra tin of Union Square (one of my favorites - he obviously did his homework)! The note on the invoice even said "boom!" I should've known from the grin on his avatar and the zilla killa tags that he was a mischief maker.

Anyway, his left the house this morning, so I hope he likes it.


----------



## Hannibal

DanR said:


> I got Hannibal's end today. He didn't follow directions either. I opened the box and there were two 2oz tins in there - the one I asked for, and another extra tin of Union Square (one of my favorites - he obviously did his homework)! The note on the invoice even said "boom!" I should've known from the grin on his avatar and the zilla killa tags that he was a mischief maker.
> 
> Anyway, his left the house this morning, so I hope he likes it.


Well I'm glad to have picked one of your favorites.

I figured that I would start off this side of the slope in the proper manner!! It's that damn puff math getting in the way..... :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr
RJpuffs and Sherlocke
DanR and Hannibal

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

2. Flugplatz
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

2. 
3.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend


----------



## Hannibal

I'll be sure to post up pics when it gets here. Should be Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Nick S.

Got pitt100's end today, I will get my end together and It will go out on Monday.


----------



## pitt100

Looking forward to it. Thanks!


----------



## EvoFX

Nick S. said:


> I feel kind of bad... this is the second time this has happened to you... in a row... while the rest of us moved on with our trades...


.

haha. Seems like I cannot catch a break 

Ill give him another few days then ill have to drop him again on the waiting list


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> .
> 
> haha. Seems like I cannot catch a break
> 
> Ill give him another few days then ill have to drop him again on the waiting list


Looks like his last activity was on the 15th at 9:30am, so he hasn't logged on since you sent him the PM...


----------



## APBTMarcel

Can I hop on the noob list?


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Jody's package leaves today. I'll PM him the DC#.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr
RJpuffs and Sherlocke
DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
Nick S. and pitt100

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

2. Flugplatz
3. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. nickpgoodman

2. APBTMarcel
3.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend

What do you want to do Nick? Should I move him to the waiting list?


----------



## EvoFX

i saw move down, he wont have any trouble getting a eps


----------



## Sherlocke

Got my newbie sampler from RJpuffs. Can't wait to try them all. If anybody needs me the next few days, just look for the cloud of smoke.


----------



## Hannibal

Well today I got my half of the trade from DanR. Now after you look at the picture you can ask yourself why I decided to go ahead and bomb him a extra tin of one of his favorites. This man is out of control!! Not that I'm complaining but Holy Hell that is a huge selection. He even sent a excel spreadsheet with them all listed and the manufacturer's description. Along with that there is a pipe tool, pipe cleaners and 5, count them, five cigars. The diesels are one of my go to sticks and the rest are very good smokes! So to say the least I'm VERY pleased with the entire selection that he sent. Now I just need to figure out where to start. Now on to the p0rn!!


----------



## Nick S.

Pitt100, it is on its way.

9405 5036 9930 0293 2197 13


----------



## pitt100

Nick,

Thanks. Can't wait. 

Pitt


----------



## pitt100

Got my sampler from NickS. yesterday. Quite a selection:

Boswell's Northwoods
Cornell&Diehl Pirate Kake
Peter Stokkebye English Luxury
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut
Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Erinmore Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Brown Bogie
Peterson Luxury Blend
Pipe Cleaners

Thanks so much Nick and Happy Thanksgiving all. I can't wait to try these.

Pitt


----------



## Nick S.

pitt100 said:


> Got my sampler from NickS. yesterday. Quite a selection:
> 
> Boswell's Northwoods
> Cornell&Diehl Pirate Kake
> Peter Stokkebye English Luxury
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut
> Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake
> Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
> Erinmore Flake
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Brown Bogie
> Peterson Luxury Blend
> Pipe Cleaners
> 
> Thanks so much Nick and Happy Thanksgiving all. I can't wait to try these.
> 
> Pitt


Glad everything got there safe and sound!

Jeff, I think I'm gonna sit out for a bit... at least until the holidays are over...


----------



## DanR

Jeff, you can add me back to the EPS list.

Thank you sir!


----------



## jodymcd

Contrabass Bry said:


> Jody's package leaves today. I'll PM him the DC#.


Got my package on Wednesday. Couldn't post earlier with the forums being down and then the holiday.

Bryan, you have gone above and beyond. Thank you so much!! This is awesome!


----------



## EvoFX

jeff can we put nick into the waiting list. no response yet..


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr
RJpuffs and Sherlocke
DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

2. Flugplatz
3. RJPuffs
4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.

2. APBTMarcel
3.
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman

APBTMarcel & Flugplatz: have you made contact yet?


----------



## APBTMarcel

Hey Jeff, yep we have a trade in progess. Sorry for not giving you the update.


----------



## Flugplatz

Hey there. Sent my package of Baccy out to Matt yesterday. Hope you get it quickly! 
Unfortunatly, I need to be taken off of the EPS list, I am deploying to the sandbox in the near near future and won't have access to my stock. I will regroup when I get back here! Be safe everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

You stay safe as well, Marc! See you when you get back.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Sent my end today, should be there by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jtree26 and xray
quo155 and bwhite220
DanR and David_ESM
RJpuffs and CALIFORNIA KID
Nick S. and BigBehr
RJpuffs and Sherlocke
DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

3. RJPuffs
4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.

3.
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman



Flugplatz said:


> Hey there. Sent my package of Baccy out to Matt yesterday. Hope you get it quickly!
> Unfortunatly, I need to be taken off of the EPS list, I am deploying to the sandbox in the near near future and won't have access to my stock. I will regroup when I get back here! Be safe everyone and happy holidays!


You stay safe too!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Got Marc's end yesterday! I got it really late at night, was out all day, and barely had time to look at it. So tonight I'm going to go through it in depth. Luckily he sent a contents list and note with it. So I grabbed it and brought it to work. Here is the list, now being a noob to pipe tobacco I don't know much about these blends but he added very nice descriptions. 

Stokkebye Navy Flakes (3/10)
Uhle's Irish Aromatic (9/10)
Mac Baren VA (3/09)
Mac Baren Symphony (5/06)
Anniversary Kake (4/11)
Boswell's Premimum Burley (4/11)
Boswell's Northwoods (11/10)
Billy Budd (4/11)
Squadron Leader (4/95) !!!!!!!!!!

-Pipe- Butz-Choquin made in France, love the pipe I pulled it our real quick to check it out

Thank you so much, I absolutely love it all and can't wait to try everything.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

3. RJPuffs
4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94.

3.
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman


----------



## Flugplatz

APBTMarcel said:


> Got Marc's end yesterday! I got it really late at night, was out all day, and barely had time to look at it. So tonight I'm going to go through it in depth. Luckily he sent a contents list and note with it. So I grabbed it and brought it to work. Here is the list, now being a noob to pipe tobacco I don't know much about these blends but he added very nice descriptions.
> 
> Got my end today! Fast service! : ) And it is amazing! 1 can each of Frog morton on the bayou and across the pond. Looks like the Pond is from 2005. Lovely! Good find!
> 
> Plus he went above and beyond and got three cigars for me! 2 Drew Estate Undercrowns (Fabulous smokes) and a Ambos Mundos' Semill Habano Can't wait to try it!
> Thanks Matt!
> Happy Puffing!


----------



## apollyon9515

New to pipes, but been on puff for a while.
I have 0 pipe tobacco to trade, but if I can sign up ill talk with the ESP and order him whatever they would like. If Im able id like to sign up as a NPS and the EPS i get will tell me where and what to order them. Looking to try a few things to see if id like to get into pipes.... I hope not because im to far deep into cigars, but knowing me ill like pipes too 

thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

94. EvoFX

3. RJPuffs
4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

94. apollyon9515

3.
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman


----------



## apollyon9515

Ok i believe im supposed to send 94. EvoFX a PM because our numbers match up. But want to make sure, because their is a 3 and 4 below him which is throwing me off.

thanks and pm incoming evo.


----------



## jfserama

apollyon9515 said:


> Ok i believe im supposed to send 94. EvoFX a PM because our numbers match up. But want to make sure, because their is a 3 and 4 below him which is throwing me off.


That's correct. Send EvoFX a PM. The 3 and 4 are for the next EPS in line.


----------



## Pianoman178

I was just given a pipe for Christmas, so I'm a complete n00b. But I have gained some experience on the cigar side, and have quite an extensive stash.

Would any of you EPS's would like to do a cigar-for-pipe-tobacco trade? 

I could put together a cigar-sampler for you too, if you're new to that side. Instead of going out and buying some generic pipe tobacco for you.

If not, I'd still be interested in doing this n00b trade


----------



## EvoFX

jeff, we are underway. he sent his and ill be waiting and sending! 3rd times a charm


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
EvoFX and apollyon9515

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

3. RJPuffs
4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

3. Pianoman178
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman[/QUOTE]



Pianoman178 said:


> I was just given a pipe for Christmas, so I'm a complete n00b. But I have gained some experience on the cigar side, and have quite an extensive stash.
> 
> Would any of you EPS's would like to do a cigar-for-pipe-tobacco trade?
> 
> I could put together a cigar-sampler for you too, if you're new to that side. Instead of going out and buying some generic pipe tobacco for you.
> 
> If not, I'd still be interested in doing this n00b trade


You and RJ can have a little "chat".


----------



## Leucrocotta

I'll need a couple of days and a couple more posts before I can do pm's (the five days wait would put me at something like Friday 12/16), but I'd like to go ahead and say that I am interested in being an NPS. Of course, if there's an alternative method, I'm down for that too.


----------



## RJpuffs

Wishlist sent to Pianoman178!


----------



## Leucrocotta

Wow, I'm sorry for my previous reply, I went totally brain dead I guess. Completely forgot the rule about not trying to sign up until pm capable until just a couple minutes ago. I'll come back when my five days are up and sign up then. Sorry once again.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
EvoFX and apollyon9515
RJPuffs and Pianoman178

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman


----------



## Pianoman178

My order has been placed for RJPuffs. PMed him the details of the order.


----------



## DanR

Leucrocotta said:


> Wow, I'm sorry for my previous reply, I went totally brain dead I guess. Completely forgot the rule about not trying to sign up until pm capable until just a couple minutes ago. I'll come back when my five days are up and sign up then. Sorry once again.


Looks like you'll be there soon Billy. Just pop back in then and let us know that you want on the list.


----------



## kava

Hello. I'd like to get in on this if possible. I think I've finally hit the post requirement!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and Hannibal
Contrabass Bry and jodymcd
Nick S. and pitt100
Flugplatz and APBTMarcel

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
EvoFX and apollyon9515
RJPuffs and Pianoman178

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

4. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

4. kava

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman


----------



## kava

Ok, I am a bit confused. I have over 10 posts and have been a member since 2009. But, Puff is telling me that I cannot send PMs! 
When I go to the newpm page, I get a message that I do not have permission to access this page.


----------



## Nick S.

kava said:


> Ok, I am a bit confused. I have over 10 posts and have been a member since 2009. But, Puff is telling me that I cannot send PMs!
> When I go to the newpm page, I get a message that I do not have permission to access this page.


I think it is 15 posts, then you might have to wait overnight for the system to update.


----------



## kava

It just worked! I PM'd DanR. It's probably 10 posts and a wait overnight.


----------



## kava

Order placed! If they ship tomorrow, the delivery estimate is Friday!


----------



## DanR

kava said:


> Order placed! If they ship tomorrow, the delivery estimate is Friday!


Yep, we're underway. And he just informed me that his girlfriend is sliding down the slope with him. I'm gonna have fun with this one!


----------



## kava

I just got the shipment confirmation from pipesandcigars. Let's see if the Postal Service can have it delivered by Friday, or if the sudden warm temperatures in the south will cause delays due to "adverse weather." :chk


----------



## Leucrocotta

Sweet.... I am officially able to pm. Sign me on up to be a NPS now please.


----------



## kava

Out for Delivery, December 16, 2011, 9:32 am. 
Let me know when you get the package, DanR!


----------



## DanR

kava said:


> Out for Delivery, December 16, 2011, 9:32 am.
> Let me know when you get the package, DanR!


Kava's package was waiting for me when I got home today. He hit me very generously with two tins of some really nice McClelland tobaccos, one Dark Star and one Brindle Flake. :dude:

Kava, I will try to get yours out in the morning. Now, I just need to go find a bigger shipping box...


----------



## kava

Yeah, if I ordered just 1 tin, then it would cost almost as much in shipping as the tin. My mind sees that and can justify ordering more to get a better "bang-for-your-buck" as it relates to shipping costs. :loco:

I hope you wanted the Brindle Flake; I saw it in your cellar wishlist and figured even if you already have it, another tin can't hurt. Right? ipe:


----------



## DanR

kava said:


> Yeah, if I ordered just 1 tin, then it would cost almost as much in shipping as the tin. My mind sees that and can justify ordering more to get a better "bang-for-your-buck" as it relates to shipping costs. :loco:
> 
> I hope you wanted the Brindle Flake; I saw it in your cellar wishlist and figured even if you already have it, another tin can't hurt. Right? ipe:


I haven't had the Brindle flake yet, but I have been wanting to try it after hearing some good things about it. We'll find out soon enough because I plan to open it and add some to your newbie sampler!


----------



## dmgizzo

Jeff

Add me as an EPS please. I think my cellar's finally where I can do somebody some good. :rockon:


----------



## kava

DanR said:


> I haven't had the Brindle flake yet, but I have been wanting to try it after hearing some good things about it. We'll find out soon enough because I plan to open it and add some to your newbie sampler!


I'm looking forward to it! I've read a lot of posts about flake tobacco but have not had any. I'll finally get a chance to figure out what is meant by "rubbing" the flake between my hands.


----------



## DanR

kava said:


> I'm looking forward to it! I've read a lot of posts about flake tobacco but have not had any. I'll finally get a chance to figure out what is meant by "rubbing" the flake between my hands.


Oh, trust me, you'll have ample opportunity for that soon enough! :mischief:

DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0338 9781 93


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I haven't had the Brindle flake yet, but I have been wanting to try it after hearing some good things about it. We'll find out soon enough because I plan to open it and add some to your newbie sampler!


Ya know, that's a good idea. In the few EPS shipments I've made, I've always sent it out before I even got my side. I should have waited and put whatever it was in to let them try it too. Oughta be rule!


----------



## EvoFX

EvoFX and apollyon9515

have recieved! sending out monday or tuesday!


----------



## Leucrocotta

Hmm, I was really hoping to be paired up and have a request from my EPS before I went to Nashville tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## apollyon9515

EvoFX said:


> EvoFX and apollyon9515
> 
> have recieved! sending out monday or tuesday!


Thanks again and no big rush on my part, its the holidays so take your time with making it to the post office if you have other things to do


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Piano's end - sent out his sampler. Done as soon as it reaches him - back on the EPS please!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Joshbaker51
EvoFX and apollyon9515
DanR and kava

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

5. dmgizzo
6. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

5. Leucrocotta
6.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman



Leucrocotta said:


> Hmm, I was really hoping to be paired up and have a request from my EPS before I went to Nashville tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed I guess.


Sorry for taking so long!!!


----------



## Leucrocotta

It's all good. It didn't work out the way I hoped, but hey that's life. Thanks for getting me worked out in the end.


----------



## kava

DanR said:


> Oh, trust me, you'll have ample opportunity for that soon enough! :mischief:
> 
> DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0338 9781 93


WOW!!!!

I'll post more detail later, but DanR really sent a WHOLE LOT OF LOVE!


----------



## Pianoman178

I just got my samples from RJPuffs (aka Ron) today. Our trade is complete.

Thanks to everyone who was involved!


----------



## kava

27 "samples". I don't know how long it will take to make even a dent in this!









Edit: How do I make these pictures a bigger, so you can see the effect better?
Edit2: There should be two pictures, but I can only see one. ???


----------



## EvoFX

sent my end to apollayon.


done!

since its the holidays, ill go back on eeeeps after new years


----------



## DanR

Kava - I'm glad it made it there in one piece. I hope you (and your girlfriend) enjoy making a dent in those samples.

Jeff - Please add me back to the EPS list.


----------



## freestoke

kava said:


> Edit: How do I make these pictures a bigger, so you can see the effect better?
> Edit2: There should be two pictures, but I can only see one. ???


They just don't show up large in-line. If you click on the thumbnail, they display full size.

And Dan, that's just an amazing hit! :tu


----------



## DanR

I may have gone a bit overboard, but when Kava inadvertently told me his girlfriend was also trying a pipe out, I added a few extras in there for her!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I added a few extras in there for her!


Of course! I forgot, but I'm glad you didn't! Outstanding.


----------



## kava

freestoke said:


> They just don't show up large in-line. If you click on the thumbnail, they display full size.
> 
> And Dan, that's just an amazing hit! :tu


I think the USPS box said 1.0 lbs. Yep, that's a lot! Did both pics show up for just one?
Also, how else can I post a picture short of getting an account on photobucket, imgur, etc?


----------



## freestoke

kava said:


> I think the USPS box said 1.0 lbs. Yep, that's a lot! Did both pics show up for just one?
> Also, how else can I post a picture short of getting an account on photobucket, imgur, etc?


Why NOT get an account on photobucket? It's free, after all. Makes it easy to just use and the photos show up full size in line.

And yes, both your pictures show up...surprised you're not seeing them at this point. I've had some weird issues with attached photos not showing up until I've actually posted, which has been a bit confusing and led to edits of extra attachments, but they eventually wend their way into existence. I just use photobucket these days.


----------



## apollyon9515

EvoFX said:


> sent my end to apollayon.
> 
> done!
> 
> since its the holidays, ill go back on eeeeps after new years


Got my package in today, alot of good smelling tobacco in their. I just got off a 16 hour shift so ill get pics up later of everything. But i can tell you I got some very nice egg nog tobacco that i had to try before bed 

thanks again and Trader feed back coming


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I would like to jump into this, I have trader rating already from cigars but i have seen the errors in my ways and am ready for the pipe.

:spider:


----------



## freestoke

Michigan_Moose said:


> I would like to jump into this, I have trader rating already from cigars but i have seen the errors in my ways and am ready for the pipe.
> 
> :spider:


Remember, to receive anything suitable for your small red pipe will require you to send your EPS a doctor's prescription.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I am working on getting a new pipe 

Hey I am new....lol


----------



## freestoke

Michigan_Moose said:


> I am working on getting a new pipe
> 
> Hey I am new....lol


Considering your occupation, taking shots at your pipes might ricochet big time. :shock: Honest, I wasn't trying to humiliate you here, just screwing around. You sort of drifted into my sights, as it were, and I pulled the trigger without thinking.  I'm the only one around here that's this rude, but you ran into me a little early. Just bad luck! I don't mean to give the others a bad rep. I promise, I'll say something nice about your next pipe. :tu

Fear not, I'm sure your EPS will set you on the proper slope. (Just don't look down...)


----------



## Michigan_Moose

freestoke said:


> Considering your occupation, taking shots at your pipes might ricochet big time. :shock: Honest, I wasn't trying to humiliate you here, just screwing around. You sort of drifted into my sights, as it were, and I pulled the trigger without thinking.  I'm the only one around here that's this rude, but you ran into me a little early. Just bad luck! I don't mean to give the others a bad rep. I promise, I'll say something nice about your next pipe. :tu
> 
> Fear not, I'm sure your EPS will set you on the proper slope. (Just don't look down...)


I appreciate the message but I assure you I didnt take any offence to anything you said, hell I laughed.... think nothing of it my friend.


----------



## HugSeal

I would like to join in on this as a noob. I live in Sweden so shipping is a little more . But I can get fvf fairly easy


----------



## jfserama

Well I haven't heard anything from Joshbaker51 in a long time. I've sent a few PMs and received nothing back. I think it's safe to say he can be moved to the waiting list. Put me back on as an EPS!


----------



## Leucrocotta

Whoops..... never updated. The trade between myself and dmgizzo is underway. His order has been placed and I am waiting for the DCN.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515

*Currently Trading*

dmgizzo and Leucrocotta

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

6. RJPuffs
7. DanR
8. jfserama

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

6. Michigan_Moose
7. HugSeal
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman
Joshbaker51


----------



## HugSeal

Me and Dan are currently trading. Just ordered a tin of what he wanted.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Well, dmgizzo's order should be underway, he's been sent the DCN. I'm so excited :whoo: :tape:


----------



## HugSeal

The order is now shipped. didn't send him the trackingno. Thanks for reminding me Billy


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 6. RJPuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 6. Michigan_Moose


Wishlist sent!


----------



## Desertlifter

PM'd the apparent / current mod - ready to jump in!


----------



## DanR

I received my end from Bjorn (hugseal) today, and I gotta say, he really walloped me with a Newbie Bomb! Three tins of tobacco, a pouch moisturizer, and a terrific bag of beef jerky. His note was terrific too. To start he says "you've been clubbed!" then he goes on to say, "I'm new to all this bombing stuff, so here's goes my first attempt...". Well sir, I am honored to be your first, and can tell you that you did way more than was expected. Thank you!

Here's a picture:










Now it's my turn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HugSeal

I'm glad you enjoyed it. Now have a happy new year all of you! I just got home after celebrating mine. Time to get some sleep after this amazing party


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515

*Currently Trading*

dmgizzo and Leucrocotta
RJPuffs and Michigan_Moose
DanR and HugSeal

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

8. jfserama

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

8. Desertlifter

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman
Joshbaker51



Desertlifter said:


> PM'd the apparent / current mod - ready to jump in!


Sorry Brian, to say I've been busy would be an understatement!


----------



## Desertlifter

PM Sent to jfserama earlier this evening - got distracted by Moneyball....


----------



## jfserama

Desertlifter said:


> PM Sent to jfserama earlier this evening - got distracted by Moneyball....


I'll try to get you a list this evening&#8230; Got to run to work right now.


----------



## dmgizzo

OK, my end of the NPS showed up over the weekend, do not have time to get pictures up today, but I will soon. Billy (Leucrocotta) will fit right in around here as he has already gone above and beyond. We agreed to the large trade and I requested a tin of Dark Star and a tin of Union Square. Well Billy goes and uses Puff math and throws in a tin of Rattrays Marlin Flake!

My return fire is ready and headed to the Post Office tomorrow. Will post DC when I get home from work. I hope you enjoy your package Billy and I am glad to be the one giving you the push down our slope here!


----------



## Desertlifter

jfserama said:


> I'll try to get you a list this evening&#8230; Got to run to work right now.


No problem - all things in their time.


----------



## DanR

My package to Björn started its journey to Linköping, Sweden today. Unfortunately there's no tracking number, as I sent it via the good old fashioned first class mail. Hopefully it'll make it there quickly and with no issues. 

Björn, let us know when it shows up.


----------



## HugSeal

I'm excited. Will let you now as soon as it shows up!


----------



## mata777

Jeff, I would like to sign up for this as an EPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515

*Currently Trading*

dmgizzo and Leucrocotta
RJPuffs and Michigan_Moose
DanR and HugSeal
jfserama and Desertlifter

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9. mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman
Joshbaker51


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJPuffs and Michigan_Moose


Hafta move Moose to the waiting list, he'll post back here when ready. Putta me back on the EEPS list!


----------



## Machurtado

I'd like to be added to the nos list please. Thanks


----------



## jfserama

Received Brian's end today. Packed and loaded a return missile and will be sending it monday or tuesday.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515

*Currently Trading*

dmgizzo and Leucrocotta
DanR and HugSeal
jfserama and Desertlifter

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

9. mata777
10. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

9. Machurtado
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
nickpgoodman
Joshbaker51


----------



## Leucrocotta

I received my package from dmgizzo on Friday. All I can say is wow.... I was floored and overwhelmed. He definitely made sure that I'll have plenty of pipe weed to try and *fingers crossed* enjoy. This guy definitely belongs on the EPS list.

The goodies that were in the package:









There is even a little Stonehaven and Penzance in the mix. Looks like I'm getting fast tracked down the slope and being tempted into the everlasting hunt for these two.

All of them all jarred up for freshness:








Love these little widemouth jars.... perfect for 2-3oz and easy to pack a pipe over.


----------



## freestoke

RG!! When I get some more! So THAT'S how they stack!! :doh:

Smoke hearty! :tu


----------



## mata777

I replied to Machurtado via pm with my wishlist.


----------



## nickpgoodman

Thanks to EvoFX for our trade! I received a few weeks ago, looks like I can't post pics yet, not enough posts. 

I have already smoked about 4 of the different varieties. Sherlock's favorite and MacBaren 7 Seas Royal are my two favs so far.

Also received Navy Flake, Lux Navy Flake, 1776 Old Dominion, Squadron Leader, Eggnog, Pistachio.


----------



## Machurtado

Got Mata's package ordered today should ship out soon!


----------



## jfserama

Shipped today.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515
dmgizzo and Leucrocotta
EvoFX and nickpgoodman

*Currently Trading*

DanR and HugSeal
jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## HugSeal

I just got my package from DanR and I am flabbergasted. I'll simply direct you here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/304523-so-you-like-arson-danr.html

Amazing!


----------



## DanR

I'm ready to go back on the EPS list please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and Pianoman178
DanR and kava
EvoFX and apollyon9515
dmgizzo and Leucrocotta
EvoFX and nickpgoodman
DanR and HugSeal

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. RJPuffs
11. DanR
12. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10.
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## BigBehr

Sign me up for eps


----------



## Desertlifter

Goodman jfserama's package arrived today, and our trade is complete - great stuff, and I'm very happy with what was sent! To say that I am blown away would be an understatement - thank you very much Jordan! Can't wait to fire some of it up. Tomorrow I will have a free moment... :smile:

The list:
McClelland Boston 1776
McClelland Holiday Spirit
Frog Morton: On the Bayou
G.L. Pease Lagonda
Escudo
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
Cornell & Diehl Straight Latakia

And the Pr0n:


----------



## Briars&Havanas

I'd like to be added to the NPS list. Looking forward to trying some new tobaccos!!


----------



## jfserama

Desertlifter said:


> Goodman jfserama's package arrived today, and our trade is complete - great stuff, and I'm very happy with what was sent! To say that I am blown away would be an understatement - thank you very much Jordan! Can't wait to fire some of it up. Tomorrow I will have a free moment... :smile:


Glad you like it. Let me know what you think of those after you've had a chance to try them.


----------



## mata777

I got Machurtado's package today. Return package will be sent on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter

*Currently Trading*

mata777 and Machurtado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. RJPuffs
11. DanR
12. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. Briars&Havanas
11. 
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## jswaykos

I'd like to be added to the new pipe smoker list... Thanks!


----------



## jfserama

Go ahead and re-commission me as an EPS


----------



## Guest

Can I join the list as a NPS?


----------



## Mante

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> jfserama and Desertlifter
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> mata777 and Machurtado
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 10. RJPuffs
> 11. DanR
> 12. BigBehr
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 10. Briars&Havanas
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> Michigan_Moose
> Piper1
> geese
> cavendishfiend
> Joshbaker51


Time I stepped up again Jeff if anyone is willing to ship to AUS.


----------



## Guest

Tashaz said:


> Time I stepped up again Jeff is anyone is willing to ship to AUS.


The guys above me would have dibs first, but I would be willing to ship to you! I'm not trying to cut in line though


----------



## Mante

Pale Horse said:


> The guys above me would have dibs first, but I would be willing to ship to you! I'm not trying to cut in line though


Cheers Aaron. The call is made by Jeff as this is his baby & I commend his efforts. We shall await his thoughts methinks.


----------



## aermotor

Would love to be added to the NPS list! Ready to send tins!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter

*Currently Trading*

mata777 and Machurtado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. RJPuffs
11. DanR
12. BigBehr (Up to you if you want to pass Pale Horse off to Tashaz)
13. jfserama
14. Tashaz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. Briars&Havanas
11. jswaykos
12. Pale Horse
13. 
14.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## jswaykos

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> jfserama and Desertlifter
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> mata777 and Machurtado
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 10. RJPuffs
> 11. DanR
> 12. BigBehr (Up to you if you want to pass Pale Horse off to Tashaz)
> 13. jfserama
> 14. Tashaz
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 10. Briars&Havanas
> 11. jswaykos
> 12. Pale Horse
> 13.
> 14.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> Michigan_Moose
> Piper1
> geese
> cavendishfiend
> Joshbaker51


So if I'm #11, I take that to mean I should contact #11 on the EPS list... in my case, DanR?


----------



## DanR

jswaykos said:


> So if I'm #11, I take that to mean I should contact #11 on the EPS list... in my case, DanR?


Joe (jswaykos) and I are in contact with each other and underway...


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

Can I join the NPS list?


----------



## Guest

PM sent to BigBehr!


----------



## vrocco

Hi! I'm a new pipe smoker and would like to be added to the NPS list if possible. I don't seem to be able to pm anyone yet. What are the requirements for that?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter

*Currently Trading*

mata777 and Machurtado

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

10. RJPuffs
11. DanR
12. BigBehr (Up to you if you want to pass Pale Horse off to Tashaz)
13. jfserama
14. Tashaz

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

10. Briars&Havanas
11. jswaykos
12. Pale Horse
13. Iframedrogerrabbit
14. vrocco

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51



vrocco said:


> Hi! I'm a new pipe smoker and would like to be added to the NPS list if possible. I don't seem to be able to pm anyone yet. What are the requirements for that?


You should be there, you may just have to wait until after midnight.


----------



## jfserama

Iframedrogerrabbit said:


> Can I join the NPS list?


Welcome to the forum! It looks like we are paired up, so as soon as you are able to send PMs (10 posts and 5 days, I think) send me a PM and we can get the trade underway.


----------



## aermotor

Is there a reason I'm not on the NPS list or even the waiting list? I requested to be on the list before Iframedrogerrabbit. If I've missed something, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Mante

vrocco said:


> Hi! I'm a new pipe smoker and would like to be added to the NPS list if possible. I don't seem to be able to pm anyone yet. What are the requirements for that?


Your paired with me mate so when you get PM permissions let me know & we will get this underway. Do not stress if you are uncomfortable shipping here as I'll just get you to do a little PIF instead.


----------



## RJpuffs

Briars&Havanas said:


> I'd like to be added to the NPS list. Looking forward to trying some new tobaccos!!


We be paired so shoot me a PM!


----------



## Briars&Havanas

PM Sent!


----------



## mata777

Machurtado's package is on the way. Hope you like it.


----------



## vrocco

Tashaz said:


> Your paired with me mate so when you get PM permissions let me know & we will get this underway. Do not stress if you are uncomfortable shipping here as I'll just get you to do a little PIF instead.


Hey good to meet you! I still don't seem to have PM rights. I looked around to find the requirements for PM privileges, but couldn't find them.

I have no problem shipping to you, just gotta figure out how to contact you.

EDIT: I found the requirements. Looks like I need another day or two before I can PM you. We will get this going as soon as I can!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

jfserama said:


> Welcome to the forum! It looks like we are paired up, so as soon as you are able to send PMs (10 posts and 5 days, I think) send me a PM and we can get the trade underway.


Awesome I can't wait! I guess I better get to posting.


----------



## Mante

vrocco said:


> Hey good to meet you! I still don't seem to have PM rights. I looked around to find the requirements for PM privileges, but couldn't find them.
> 
> I have no problem shipping to you, just gotta figure out how to contact you.
> 
> EDIT: I found the requirements. Looks like I need another day or two before I can PM you. We will get this going as soon as I can!


It's all good mate.


----------



## BigBehr

Pale horse and I are underway.... Sorry I didnt see the post above or would have passed it to Tashaz...


----------



## RJpuffs

Briars&Havanas said:


> PM Sent!


Wishlist sent and underway!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter

*Currently Trading*

mata777 and Machurtado
RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
BigBehr and Pale Horse

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

11. DanR

13. jfserama
14. Tashaz
15. commonsenseman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

11. jswaykos

13. Iframedrogerrabbit
14. vrocco
15. aermotor (sorry for missing you, shoot me a pm & I'll get ya set up)

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## jswaykos

DanR and I are currently trading. My package has been sent to him (went out yesterday).


----------



## aermotor

Woohoo thanks commonsenseman!

Been here 5 days but still can't PM... Is it Five 24 hour periods? If so, maybe I'll get access tonight to PM.

ETA: Still cant PM and it's been 5 days... anyone know what's up?


----------



## aermotor

Day 6 and still no PMs, any ideas?


----------



## jswaykos

aermotor said:


> Day 6 and still no PMs, any ideas?


That would be my guess. Five FULL days, so the very first day doesn't count. In the mean time, make yourself comfortable, get some posts under your belt, and get to better know the community!


----------



## Mante

Contact made with vrocco & we will get this underway over the weekend.


----------



## Machurtado

Got my package today thanks mata777 I can't wait to try all of these!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

I've pm'd jfserama so hopefully our trade will soon happen.


----------



## szyzk

You know what? I really want to be an EPS! Sign me up.


----------



## mata777

Machurtado said:


> Got my package today thanks mata777 I can't wait to try all of these!


Great, enjoy. Thanks for making my first trade a smooth one.

Jeff I would like to be added to the EPS list again.


----------



## DanR

Machurtado said:


> Got my package today thanks mata777 I can't wait to try all of these!


If there are no pictures, it didn't happen...


----------



## Mante

DanR said:


> If there are no pictures, it didn't happen...


Absolutely agree! I'm sure there was evil done and it was spoken of, I heard it but I'm not "seeing" it! ound:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
BigBehr and Pale Horse
DanR and jswaykos
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk
17. mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16.
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## aermotor

Order placed and is on it's way to commonsenseman!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I am ready. Put me in coach.


----------



## DanR

Jswaykos decided to send me a cigar bomb in advance of his pipe tobacco tin. I do believe that I am the luckiest EPS here!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/304954-nice-surprise-jswaykos.html#post3481468


----------



## jswaykos

DanR said:


> Jswaykos decided to send me a cigar bomb in advance of his pipe tobacco tin. I do believe that I am the luckiest EPS here!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/304954-nice-surprise-jswaykos.html#post3481468


Glad you liked them! The tin SHOULD be there tomorrow.


----------



## BigBehr

Got mine today!!!! Thanks Aaron!!! 100g tin of Mac Baren - Solent Mixture. Thanks Again I was not expecting a 100g tin!!!! Yours should land shortly!


----------



## DanR

My tin arrived yesterday, and I was able to prepare my muntions today. Joe's (Jswaykos) package will depart in the morning.

DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0382 9159 22

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## jswaykos

DanR said:


> My tin arrived yesterday, and I was able to prepare my muntions today. Joe's (Jswaykos) package will depart in the morning.
> 
> DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0382 9159 22
> 
> Cheers!
> DanR


I'm eager to try some new stuff! I had another bowl of Captain Black last night but I gotta think (hope?) that there's more to pipe baccy than the convenience store pouch offerings.


----------



## DanR

jswaykos said:


> I'm eager to try some new stuff! I had another bowl of Captain Black last night but I gotta think (hope?) that there's more to pipe baccy than the convenience store pouch offerings.


Don't worry Joe, your sampler will keep you busy for a while. I hope you like it!


----------



## Guest

BigBehr said:


> Got mine today!!!! Thanks Aaron!!! 100g tin of Mac Baren - Solent Mixture. Thanks Again I was not expecting a 100g tin!!!! Yours should land shortly!


Sweet! I'm glad it got there already! I'm looking forward to getting mine, we get our mail on Saturdays and Sundays so it should be here this coming weekend!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
BigBehr and Pale Horse
DanR and jswaykos
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk
17. mata777
18. Michigan_Moose

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16.
17.
18.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## szyzk

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> jfserama and Desertlifter
> mata777 and Machurtado
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
> BigBehr and Pale Horse
> DanR and jswaykos
> jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
> Tashaz and vrocco
> commonsenseman and aermotor
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 16. szyzk
> 17. mata777
> 18. Michigan_Moose
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> *Michigan_Moose*
> Piper1
> geese
> cavendishfiend
> Joshbaker51


A few posts back, MM said he's ready to go as an NPS, not an EPS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
BigBehr and Pale Horse
DanR and jswaykos
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk
17. mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16. Michigan_Moose
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Michigan_Moose
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51



szyzk said:


> A few posts back, MM said he's ready to go as an NPS, not an EPS!


My bad! I totally missed your PM too!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas


Got his end, sent out the sampler! Done as soon as he receives it - ready for more EePing! That is - put me on "E" end of the list, not the "N" end -nyuck- -nyuck- -nyuck-


----------



## mcgreggor57

I would like to have my name put on the NPS list please. Might as well see how steep this slope is. ipe:


----------



## Mante

Heads up Vrocco. LC717529944AU (Our version of a DC). Sorry I was a little tardy but life has been busy.


----------



## Mante

mcgreggor57 said:


> I would like to have my name put on the NPS list please. Might as well see how steep this slope is. ipe:


HaHaHa... Everest? Meh, has nothing on this slope. :laugh:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHa... Everest? Meh, has nothing on this slope. :laugh:


You, mate, are an enabler and I hold you personally responsible for my downfall. (thanks! )


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado
RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and Pale Horse
DanR and jswaykos
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk
17. mata777
18. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16. Michigan_Moose
17. mcgreggor57
18.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## vrocco

Tashaz said:


> Heads up Vrocco. LC717529944AU (Our version of a DC). Sorry I was a little tardy but life has been busy.


No worries my friend! I am out of town doing some military training at the moment, so I'll have to wait until I get back to enjoy it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## mcgreggor57

PM sent to mata777


----------



## mata777

mcgreggor57 said:


> PM sent to mata777


Wish list and mailing address sent to mcgreggor.


----------



## jswaykos

OK, got my "sampler" from DanR. Sampler is perhaps the understatement of the year. The goods:










Rattray's Old Gowrie
Sugar Barrel
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Dunhill "My Mixture" 965 (personal blend??)
C&D Haunted Bookshop
C&D Bayou Morning
C&D Mountain Camp
Stokkebye Navy Flake
Stokkebye Lux. Twist Flake
Balkan Saslieni
Orlik Golden Sliced
Tambolaka
Middleton Walnut
Billy Budd
GL Pease Union Square
GL Pease Fillmore
GL Pease Key Largo
Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
G&H Bright CR Flake

Think that's all? That's not all:










A pipe!! A very nice addition to my collection, which currently consists of a Missouri Meerschaum Legend... and that's it. I'm beyond stoked to try all of these. They ALL smell a million times better than the pouch of Captain Black that I currently have. And the scent the came out of the box upon opening was incredible! My entire desk area smells of wonderfully sweet pipe baccy. Yum!!

Two questions for everyone... 1) Where should I start? 2) Is it OK to keep theses all stored (in their individual baggies) in the same tupperware container? Should I keep them all TOTALLY separate? That's a lot of mason jars, if so. Please let me know! Don't want to start the slide down this slope on the wrong foot. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Dude! That's a terrific sampler! RG bump for Dan!


----------



## mcgreggor57

I guess there really is more than drug store pouches LOL


----------



## DanR

jswaykos said:


> Two questions for everyone... 1) Where should I start? 2) Is it OK to keep theses all stored (in their individual baggies) in the same tupperware container? Should I keep them all TOTALLY separate? That's a lot of mason jars, if so. Please let me know! Don't want to start the slide down this slope on the wrong foot. Thanks!


I'm glad you like it. You sent me a cigar bomb in addition to a nice tin, so you had it coming!

I sent you a PM about storage.

In regards to the "My Mixture", that's the real Dunhill name, not my personal blend (I wish I was that important :lol.

As far as where to start, just follow your nose. Just let the tobacco dry out a little in the open air before you fill your pipe (maybe lay out on a paper plate). I can think of a few that are quite moist, like the SG Navy Flake for instance. It'll be hard to smoke if it's too moist.


----------



## MastaMoMo

Hey! I am not sure when a newbie can participate, but I would love to. What kind of dollar figure are we talking? I don't mind paying I just have to check with my accountant (wife). :blah:


----------



## DanR

MastaMoMo said:


> Hey! I am not sure when a newbie can participate, but I would love to. What kind of dollar figure are we talking? I don't mind paying I just have to check with my accountant (wife). :blah:


Welcome Jonathan!

You'd need to get a few more posts under you belt first. If you check out the first page, it'll run through the scenario for you. Basically, you buy one tin of tobacco of his choice for the EPS (experienced pipe smoker) and after he gets it, he'll send you a sampler of many things to try out. A tin will be in the $10 range, plus a few bucks for shipping.

Also, don't forget to head over to the Intro Forum and start a thread to tell us a little bit about yourself (how long you've been smoking cigars, pipes, etc)...


----------



## DanR

Jeff - I'm ready to go back on the EPS list. Thanks!


----------



## Mante

DanR said:


> Jeff - I'm ready to go back on the EPS list. Thanks!


Bloody hell Dan, your giving your stash away one massive bomb at a time. You sir are very generous. :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Tashaz said:


> Bloody hell Dan, your giving your stash away one massive bomb at a time. You sir are very generous. :thumb:


You're right... I better go order some more. Now where's that P&C discount code...


----------



## Mante

DanR said:


> You're right... I better go order some more. Now where's that P&C discount code...


Bahahahaaaaa....FTW ound:


----------



## HugSeal

DanR said:


> You're right... I better go order some more. Now where's that P&C discount code...


I heard they had some S&G in stock at the moment.


----------



## jfserama

Got my end today. I was expecting one tin, but there were two—Dunhill EMP and McC Samovar. That means I need to find a larger box to send my samples in…


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

jfserama said:


> Got my end today. I was expecting one tin, but there were two-Dunhill EMP and McC Samovar. That means I need to find a larger box to send my samples in&#8230;


Glad you got it! Now you got me excited.


----------



## Briars&Havanas

Got my end of the trade today! Thanks so much to RJpuffs for sending me this awesome sampler. Got a chance to smoke some PS cube cut burley this evening. Tasty. 




















MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Black Ambrosia, H&H Butternut Burley, PS Luxury Twist Flake, McCelland 5100 Red Cake, PS Luxury Navy Flake, GL Pease Haddos Delight, H&H Anniversary Kake, McClelland Frog Morton, PS Cube Cut Burley. And some pipe cleaners.

He even included a brief description and summary of each blend. Very helpful to a newbie so I don't have to look up each blend online so that I know what I'm smoking. A lot of these were on my, try list. Thanks again RJ!!!!


----------



## MastaMoMo

DanR said:


> Welcome Jonathan!
> 
> You'd need to get a few more posts under you belt first. If you check out the first page, it'll run through the scenario for you. Basically, you buy one tin of tobacco of his choice for the EPS (experienced pipe smoker) and after he gets it, he'll send you a sampler of many things to try out. A tin will be in the $10 range, plus a few bucks for shipping.
> 
> Also, don't forget to head over to the Intro Forum and start a thread to tell us a little bit about yourself (how long you've been smoking cigars, pipes, etc)...


Rock on, no worries I can wait. I just finished a tin of Mac Baren vanilla cream, I think you guys would call it flake, was in flat sheets that I could either bend and stuff or break. I managed to goof up every bowl, but I did love it! I will post the rest of my info in the newbie section.  thanks guys, looking forward to snagging a bag of something wonderful!


----------



## jfserama

Well don't get over excited… It's not going to be quite as large as a DanR bomb, I mean “trade”… You are, however, going to be on the receiving end of a tin and jar emptying/clearing. I have a wide range of tobacco odds and ends laying around (ranging from ~2 bowls-worth to half a tin) which will be finding their way into your sampler.


----------



## RJpuffs

Briars&Havanas said:


> Got my end of the trade today! Thanks so much to RJpuffs for sending me this awesome sampler. Got a chance to smoke some PS cube cut burley this evening. Tasty.
> 
> MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Black Ambrosia, H&H Butternut Burley, PS Luxury Twist Flake, McCelland 5100 Red Cake, PS Luxury Navy Flake, GL Pease Haddos Delight, H&H Anniversary Kake, McClelland Frog Morton, PS Cube Cut Burley. And some pipe cleaners.
> 
> He even included a brief description and summary of each blend. Very helpful to a newbie so I don't have to look up each blend online so that I know what I'm smoking. A lot of these were on my, try list. Thanks again RJ!!!!


My pleasure! The PS Cube cut is nice stuff, just enough topping to be interesting but not so much as to drown out the burley chunks. Enjoy


----------



## Briars&Havanas

RJpuffs said:


> My pleasure! The PS Cube cut is nice stuff, just enough topping to be interesting but not so much as to drown out the burley chunks. Enjoy


RJ, I tried some of the butternut burley last night and liked it so much that I smoked on the way to work this morning, too. Maybe not my top favorite but it's now on the "to buy" list with out a doubt. Thanks again!


----------



## mcgreggor57

mata777 said:


> Wish list and mailing address sent to mcgreggor.


DC #9405510200828272223950

(and perhaps DC 9405503699300388391713 :wink


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado
RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
DanR and jswaykos
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and Pale Horse
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor
mata777 and mcgreggor57

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk

18. RJpuffs
19. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16. Michigan_Moose

18. 
19.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## AStateJB

My pipe comes in Saturday, so I will soon, officially be a new piper!  Add me to the list please, sir. 

Is it ok to have my tin to my EPS drop shipped?


----------



## aermotor

Package should be on your doorstep commonsenseman!


----------



## jfserama

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> jfserama and Desertlifter
> mata777 and Machurtado
> RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
> DanR and jswaykos
> *jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit*


We're not actually done yet. I haven't sent the samples&#8230; they should be sent on Saturday if I am able to gather everything by then.


----------



## MastaMoMo

Not sure how many postst I need! I would love to be added to the newbie list!


----------



## Guest

MastaMoMo said:


> Not sure how many postst I need! I would love to be added to the newbie list!


Just enough to be able to send PMs, which I believe you are able to do now


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

jfserama and Desertlifter
mata777 and Machurtado
RJPuffs and Briars&Havanas
DanR and jswaykos

*Currently Trading*

jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
BigBehr and Pale Horse
Tashaz and vrocco
commonsenseman and aermotor
mata777 and mcgreggor57

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

16. szyzk

18. RJpuffs
19. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

16. Michigan_Moose

18. AStateJB
19. MastaMoMo

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51



aermotor said:


> Package should be on your doorstep commonsenseman!


It was indeed! I'll be packing stuff up tonight for a return. :heh:



jfserama said:


> We're not actually done yet. I haven't sent the samples&#8230; they should be sent on Saturday if I am able to gather everything by then.


Oops!


----------



## MastaMoMo

Ok I think im supposed to pm DanR. I searched every icon on the screen for any sort of pm ability. I also went to his profile page. Could not find it, is there a time limit? Maybe I need to be 5 or 10 days old? Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## mcgreggor57

MastaMoMo said:


> Ok I think im supposed to pm DanR. I searched every icon on the screen for any sort of pm ability. I also went to his profile page. Could not find it, is there a time limit? Maybe I need to be 5 or 10 days old? Thanks for your help everyone!


It looks like you joined Puff on 1/25. You should have PM access either 1/30 or 1/31. The requirement is 5 full days of membership and 10 posts before PM's are active. You've met the post requirements now you just need to wait a few more days. Might as well continue cruising the forum and make yourself comfortable. Welcome!


----------



## MastaMoMo

Ahh thanks! Be back to this thread in a few days!


----------



## StogieNinja

Ohwhat the heck... sign me up as a noob!


----------



## Firedawg

I can go a round for EEPs. I havent made a newb cry in while.


----------



## AStateJB

RJpuffs and I are under way.


----------



## logos

I would like to be added to the Newbie Pipe Smoker list...


----------



## RGraphics

Can you please add me to the list as a noob. thanks.

Can Also do cigars on trade.


----------



## Guest

BigBehr completely rocked me in the trade! Thank you so much, I can't wait to start trying them!


----------



## BigBehr

Glad you got them Enjoy!!

PS if you cant read my hand writting on any of them let me know I was in a bit of a hurry get if off. Watch out for the Tambo its High in Vitamin N.


----------



## Guest

BigBehr said:


> Glad you got them Enjoy!!
> 
> PS if you cant read my hand writting on any of them let me know I was in a bit of a hurry get if off. Watch out for the Tambo its High in Vitamin N.


l really appreciate your generosity, thank you very much!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Holy Smokes Aaron! And technically that's a true statement, pastor


----------



## MastaMoMo

BigBehr said:


> Glad you got them Enjoy!!
> 
> PS if you cant read my hand writting on any of them let me know I was in a bit of a hurry get if off. Watch out for the Tambo its High in Vitamin N.


Hahaha love that vitamin N


----------



## mata777

mcgreggor57 said:


> DC #9405510200828272223950
> 
> (and perhaps DC 9405503699300388391713 :wink


I got mcgreggor57's end of the deal, plus a very nice cigar bomb. Return fire should be on the way in the next few days. Thanks Gregg!


----------



## mcgreggor57

mata777 said:


> I got mcgreggor57's end of the deal, plus a very nice cigar bomb. Return fire should be on the way in the next few days. Thanks Gregg!


Cool. Hope you enjoy the sticks. Since you picked out the tins, I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy those as well :wink:


----------



## loki993

Ok, Todays payday so I can get in on this now. Im a new pipe smoker

thanks


----------



## Michigan_Moose

szyzk,

I have sent your end. Shipped from Pipe & Cigar

Enjoy brother.


----------



## mata777

mcgreggor57 said:


> Cool. Hope you enjoy the sticks. Since you picked out the tins, I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy those as well :wink:


DC 0311 0240 0001 5995 8381

Hope you find something you like in there.


----------



## DanR

Usually we need newbies, but it looks like we need more EPSs. Excellent!

Jeff, help me out - who is my Newbie? MastaMoMo can't PM yet, but he's real close. Do you want me to wait for him, or trade with someone else in the meantime? I'm happy to take on two at once if need be...


----------



## mcgreggor57

mata777 said:


> DC 0311 0240 0001 5995 8381
> 
> Hope you find something you like in there.


Thanks. I'm sure I will!


----------



## MastaMoMo

I am still drooling over this thread. I have been checking every day on PM privileges. Might help if I knew where to look. So far nothing though! :cp


----------



## DanR

MastaMoMo said:


> I am still drooling over this thread. I have been checking every day on PM privileges. Might help if I knew where to look. So far nothing though! :cp


It looks like MastaMoMo (Jonathan) has PM abilities now! :banana:

I just sent him a note to initiate our Trade.


----------



## Staxed

I'd like to be added as a Newbie Pipe Smoker please


----------



## MastaMoMo

Yep Dan and I are in communication! Stuff will be ordered tonight!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

Even though it took a while, Jfserama and I had an awesome trade. 
I got Samuel Gawith squadron leader and navy flake, mcclelland blackwoods flake, dark star, Christmas cheer, holiday spirit, and samovar, escudo, sugar barrel, and his recommendation and whats currently in my pipe, orlik golden sliced. 
Thanks for the awesome trade!


----------



## MastaMoMo

Order placed Dan the man!


----------



## vrocco

Tashaz blew me away with a package from down under today! I am out of state doing some military training, but my wife says "You got a package from Australia that says, 'Pipe Tobacco'"

I had her open it and snap a pic (she didn't take the time to line em up all nice, but you get the idea). I can't wait to get home and start sampling. Thanks for your generousity Tashaz!!


----------



## jfserama

Glad you like it! Sorry it took so long. Let me know what you think about that Orlik.



Iframedrogerrabbit said:


> Even though it took a while, Jfserama and I had an awesome trade.
> I got Samuel Gawith squadron leader and navy flake, mcclelland blackwoods flake, dark star, Christmas cheer, holiday spirit, and samovar, escudo, sugar barrel, and his recommendation and whats currently in my pipe, orlik golden sliced.
> Thanks for the awesome trade!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit

jfserama said:


> Let me know what you think about that Orlik.


I really liked it! It was nice and mellow and the kick of orange/citrus was great. Thanks again!


----------



## RJpuffs

Got AStateJB's end - sampler going out now. Done when he receives it - putta me back as an EePS!


----------



## MastaMoMo

vrocco said:


> Tashaz blew me away with a package from down under today! I am out of state doing some military training, but my wife says "You got a package from Australia that says, 'Pipe Tobacco'"
> 
> I had her open it and snap a pic (she didn't take the time to line em up all nice, but you get the idea). I can't wait to get home and start sampling. Thanks for your generousity Tashaz!!


She did a good job on the photo for sure.

Does looking at this stuff make anyone hungry? Maybe i'm just addicted!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and jswaykos
BigBehr and Pale Horse
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
RJpuffs and AStateJB

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and aermotor
mata777 and mcgreggor57
szyzk and Michigan_Moose
DanR and MastaMoMo

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

20. Firedawg
21. RJpuffs
22.
23.
24.
25.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

20. Aninjaforallseasons
21. logos
22. RGraphics
23. loki993
24. Staxed
25.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51

Sorry for taking so long everybody! Hopefully everything looks right?!?


----------



## mcgreggor57

mata777 said:


> DC 0311 0240 0001 5995 8381
> 
> Hope you find something you like in there.


Holy Chit!!
It will take me some time to process all of this, but thanks so much! Luckily I picked up some 1/2 mason jars last week.

Not so lucky, all my humi's and tuppi's are full. Time to bite the bullet on a cooler this weekend. The MOW is the only one of these I've tried (and thoroughly enjoyed). The Jose L. Piedra will definitely go with the few other "special" sticks that I have. And the rest are on my wish list. Again, thanks so much!! Feedback and RG bump to you my friend.


----------



## mata777

Good deal Gregg I'm glad you liked the package, I hope you enjoy those and welcome to the pipe side! 

Mcgreggor57 and I have completed our trade. I would like to be added to the EPS list again Jeff.


----------



## craig_o

Put me on the EPS list. Time to pay back


----------



## glassjapan

Would like to go on the EPS side of the list please.


----------



## szyzk

My end from Moose came in today - and his was in the mail this afternoon!


----------



## DanR

I got my end from MastaMoMo today, so I'll be pulling his sampler together tomorrow! The package came with a few samples of Marble Kake and MC 2010 tobaccos too (about 1/2 ounce each). Sweet!


----------



## MastaMoMo

Glad they gave you some extra Dan!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 21. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 21. logos


logos - shoot me a PM!


----------



## MarkC

Looks like the EPS side is getting a bit thin; better throw me on there so I have an excuse to pop some tins!


----------



## DanR

I got MastaMoMo's package in the mail this morning. DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0399 5531 17

You can put me back on the EPS list when he recieves it.

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## RJpuffs

Logos hasn't been on in a week - as we have a horde of noobies I can take another right away.


----------



## StogieNinja

Hey, just FYI me and Firedawg are underway... his end shipped last week!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

szyzk said:


> My end from Moose came in today - and his was in the mail this afternoon!


Great now what do I do, I am out of jars and you send me this!




























Thank you sir, I am humbled and hope to enjoy every bit of it!


----------



## szyzk

Michigan_Moose said:


> Great now what do I do, I am out of jars and you send me this! Thank you sir, I am humbled and hope to enjoy every bit of it!


Hehe! I can send you more if you wish...

The smaller, lighter pipe is a cob, so use that for the Christmas Cookie and Eileen's Dream. I cleaned up the other pipe after testing the draw - I sent the stinger but you can remove it - but I didn't smoke it, so you can do the hard work of dedicating it to VAs or Latakias if you'd like.

Other than that, enjoy the blends! DanR turned me on to Epiphany (and I reused the baggie he sent me my first sample in!), the Owain's Sword and Darth Waffle are blends from two of our fellow pipe geeks here on Puff, and everything else is some of my favorites that I've been keeping around for when I'm in the mood.

Enjoy!


----------



## AStateJB

Got my samplers from RJPuffs today and WOW do they smell delicious!!!










Ron, hooked me up with 10 blends that smell and sound amazing! I say "sound" because he also included a list of all the baccies with info about each. Thanks Ron!

So here's what he sent.

Aromatics:
MacBaren Vanilla Cream
MacBaren Black Ambrosia - I love the note on this one "...great for smoking in company (or in presence of wife)." :lol:
H&H Butternut Burley

Virginias:
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Mclelland 5100 Red Cake

VaPers:
Peter stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
GL Pease Haddos Delight
H&H Anniversary Kake

Latakia:
McClelland Frog Morton

Burley:
Peter Stokkbye Cube Cut Burley

He also included a shank brush which will come in handy.  I recognize a few of these blends and there are a couple here that I had already decided that I needed to try sometime.  Great selection Ron! I can't wait to try them. Thank you, sir!

Our trade is now complete. Time to pack a bowl!


----------



## Firedawg

Derek got yours today and will ship yours out tuesday. I hope you enjoy it! i will post the dc also.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and jswaykos
BigBehr and Pale Horse
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
RJpuffs and AStateJB
mata777 and mcgreggor57
szyzk and Michigan_Moose

*Currently Trading*

commonsenseman and aermotor
DanR and MastaMoMo
Firedawg and Aninjaforallseasons

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

21. RJpuffs
22. mata777
23. craig_o
24. glassjapan
25. MarkC
26. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

21. RGraphics
22. loki993
23. Staxed
24. 
25.
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## loki993

Pmed my EPS


----------



## Staxed

My package is on it's way to my EPS, will post a tracking number once I get one.


----------



## Firedawg

9405 5036 9930 0402 0368 35 USPS Enjoy Derek.


----------



## Staxed

On it's way Craig.

UPS 1Z9YA2750358403995


----------



## StogieNinja

Firedawg said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0402 0368 35 USPS Enjoy Derek.


Woo Hoo!

:woohoo:

Thanks Todd! Lookign forward to it!


----------



## mata777

loki993 said:


> Pmed my EPS


Wish tin request replied to via pm.


----------



## RJpuffs

AStateJB said:


> I recognize a few of these blends and there are a couple here that I had already decided that I needed to try sometime.  Great selection Ron! I can't wait to try them. Thank you, sir!
> 
> Our trade is now complete. Time to pack a bowl!


My pleasure! Enjoy


----------



## MastaMoMo

I recieved Dan's Package last night! It is Insanely full! 17 bags of baccy and 3 cigars!

I will take pics this weekend.

Oh yeah dan, that tambo is HARDCORE! Took a massive first puff because I had just smoked some mild cavendish, and WOWZA I coughed and half my mouth went numb. 

It seemed pretty bad, but I noticed I smoked it almost bone dry, maybe it needs a bit of rehydration?


----------



## DanR

MastaMoMo said:


> I recieved Dan's Package last night! It is Insanely full! 17 bags of baccy and 3 cigars!
> 
> I will take pics this weekend.
> 
> Oh yeah dan, that tambo is HARDCORE! Took a massive first puff because I had just smoked some mild cavendish, and WOWZA I coughed and half my mouth went numb.
> 
> It seemed pretty bad, but I noticed I smoked it almost bone dry, maybe it needs a bit of rehydration?


I'm glad it arrived safely.

Tambo is a pretty harsh tobacco by itself. Most people mix it with something else.


----------



## RJpuffs

In progress with RGraphics!


----------



## StogieNinja

Wow. So, Todd's end of the NSTfP landed today, and took the front half of my house with it!!!










The picture pretty much speaks for itself. This was supposed to be ten samplers... not 8 samplers, a big tin, a big foil pack, a pipe, and some cleaners!!!! This pretty much leaves me speechless... I really have no words, other than a sincere thank you, Todd! I'm really blown away by your generosity!!!


----------



## Firedawg

Pipe stem was cleaned with alcohol and only smoked maybe 5 times so no cake build up yet. Well that should get ya started!


----------



## loki993

My newbie wish tin in is the air, er..well on the truck actually lol



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow. So, Todd's end of the NSTfP landed today, and took the front half of my house with it!!!
> 
> The picture pretty much speaks for itself. This was supposed to be ten samplers... not 8 samplers, a big tin, a big foil pack, a pipe, and some cleaners!!!! This pretty much leaves me speechless... I really have no words, other than a sincere thank you, Todd! I'm really blown away by your generosity!!!


Wow man nice


----------



## AStateJB

Amazing hit, Todd! Enjoy, Derek!


----------



## craig_o

Staxed, be sure to check your mail Wednesday.

dc: 0311 0820 0001 7598 3107


----------



## mata777

I got loki993's package today. Return fire way sent last friday. 

USPS 03110240000159967635

Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

DanR and jswaykos
BigBehr and Pale Horse
jfserama and Iframedrogerrabbit
Tashaz and vrocco
RJpuffs and AStateJB
mata777 and mcgreggor57
szyzk and Michigan_Moose
commonsenseman and aermotor
DanR and MastaMoMo
Firedawg and Aninjaforallseasons

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and RGraphics
mata777 and loki993
craig_o and Staxed

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

24. glassjapan
25. MarkC
26. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

24. 
25.
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJpuffs and RGraphics


Got his end, and the sampler is going out now. Done as soon as he receives it - back on the EePS list please!


----------



## loki993

mata777 said:


> I got loki993's package today. Return fire way sent last friday.
> 
> USPS 03110240000159967635
> 
> Thanks!


got my end from Mata, thank you !! looks like great stuff

The camera on my phone isnt working so no pics yet, but Ill get some up tonight hopefully, but we can consider this one done!! Thanks again.

Also I gotta try that Hadoos Delight that looks like good stuff lol.


----------



## AStateJB

loki993 said:


> Also I gotta try that Hadoos Delight that looks like good stuff lol.


I got some of that from RJPuffs, in my nst. Tried it Monday night and it certainly is good stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## mata777

loki993 said:


> got my end from Mata, thank you !! looks like great stuff
> 
> The camera on my phone isnt working so no pics yet, but Ill get some up tonight hopefully, but we can consider this one done!! Thanks again.
> 
> Also I gotta try that Hadoos Delight that looks like good stuff lol.


Enjoy! Thanks. Our trade has been completed.

I would like to be added to the EPS list again please.


----------



## Staxed

Got my package from Craig today, it's awesome! I've actually got a few tins of some of the stuff he sent...and haven't wanted to open them so I can get a bit of age on them, so this certainly helps with that problem!

Plus the zipp! I've got a few normal zippos, been curious about the pipe attachment for them...so that was certainly an unexpected surprise. Now to go get some more fuel since I can't seem to find mine...lol

Thanks Craig, now to get it all jarred up!


----------



## Wallbright

Wow, nice trade Craig!


----------



## craig_o

Just paying it forward, as they say. I'm glad to have the opportunity.

Staxed, go crazy with the Silver Flake. I don't know why I don't see more people drooling over it!


----------



## Casey Jones

Could you please add me to the New Pipe Smoker list?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Adam

Alright Sir Jeff C. Senseman. Throw me up there on the EPS list if you could. About time I start spreading the joy. :lol:


----------



## DanR

craig_o said:


> Just paying it forward, as they say. I'm glad to have the opportunity.
> 
> Staxed, go crazy with the Silver Flake. I don't know why I don't see more people drooling over it!


Nice hit Criag. I tried to give you some RG, but apparently I need to spread more love around first.

I just bought some of the Silver Flake last week after reading all the great reviews. I think I might just open it soon!


----------



## chu2

Whoops, mis-post.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and RGraphics
mata777 and loki993
craig_o and Staxed

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

24. glassjapan
25. MarkC
26. DanR
27. RJpuffs
28. mata777
29. Adam

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

24. Casey Jones
25.
26. 
27.
28.
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *Well, we are not really noobs on Puff, but we are noobs here on the pipe side... Thanks to x6ftundx pushing us down this unknown slope, we are now trying to learn...

*Pinky:* Are we still eligable to participate as a pipe noob?!?

*Brain:* And trust us, once we have a clue we will pay it forward...


----------



## Casey Jones

PM'd my EPS


----------



## MarkC

the_brain said:


> [*Pinky:* Are we still eligable to participate as a pipe noob?!?


Let him in; I'll whack him good!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey guys ! Finally got my first cob ! An American Patriot Bent. Would love to sign up as a noob ! Thank You !!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys ! Finally got my first cob ! An American Patriot Bent. Would love to sign up as a noob ! Thank You !!!!!


Another one bites the dust! Enjoy the slope, Kieth!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Josh ! I am looking forward to this, I think ! lol


----------



## AStateJB

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Josh ! I am looking forward to this, I think ! lol


It's great! The slope is STEEP though! lol


----------



## Carmack

NPS here. Just placed an order for 2 corn cobs and accessories, looking to sample some tobacco. I was wondering if it's okay to trade $ for tobacco?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

my pipe cherry has already been broken, but since I'm looking to expand my pipe-smoking horizons I'd like to sign up as a NPS...I've read the rules and am ready to initiate a trade.

please, be gentle with me..it's my first time:angel:


----------



## Casey Jones

Untitled by codalz, on Flickr

Gary... I don't even know what to say... I have no idea where to begin! On top of all of that, there was also a beautiful Punch cigar from 1998. That hands down is my best cigar... I'll be saving that one for a special occasion.

Truely an amazing BOTL. Thanks again.


----------



## AStateJB

ouirknotamuzd said:


> please, be gentle with me..it's my first time:angel:


Ignore this! LET HIM HAVE IT!!!


----------



## DanR

Jeff hasn't been on for a few days, so I'm gonna try to update this for him. Hopefully I'll get it right. 
*
NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and RGraphics
mata777 and loki993
craig_o and Staxed
glassjapan and Casey Jones

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

25. MarkC
26. DanR
27. RJpuffs
28. mata777
29. Adam

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

25. The_Brain
26. blackandgold508
27. Carmack
28. Ouirknotamuzd
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51

*Carmack, I think it's best if you just work out the trade with RJPuffs, but typically it's just one tin of tobacco that you buy online and have shipped to his house. He'll update you via PM.*


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey Dan ! Got your pm, and sent back ! Thank You !!!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* The_Brain and MarkC underway... Our noob trade package is on it's way to MarkC, we read the rules and followed them...

*Pinky:* Just like we always do...


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> Jeff hasn't been on for a few days, so I'm gonna try to update this for him. Hopefully I'll get it right.


Thanks Dan!!! I've been on vacation since Friday, forgot to tell anyone. No computers where I'm staying, just happen to be at Starbucks right now. :smash:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey Dan !! Your tin is ordered and on its way my friend !!!!


----------



## imperial Stout

Can you put me in as a NPS..

thanks!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

mata777 has contacted me and made his request and his order has been processed....our trade is underway.


----------



## DanR

That's great Jeff. Enjoy your vacation and we'll keep everying going til you get back!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and RGraphics
mata777 and loki993
craig_o and Staxed
glassjapan and Casey Jones

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

27. RJpuffs
29. Adam
30.
31.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

27. Carmack
29. Imperial Stout
30.
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## glassjapan

Casey Jones said:


> Untitled by codalz, on Flickr
> 
> Gary... I don't even know what to say... I have no idea where to begin! On top of all of that, there was also a beautiful Punch cigar from 1998. That hands down is my best cigar... I'll be saving that one for a special occasion.
> 
> Truely an amazing BOTL. Thanks again.


Glad to put a smile on your face Scott. Everything you ever wanted to know about flakes but was afraid to ask! Thanks for the extras too.


----------



## imperial Stout

Adam & I have established communication - order placed on my end - awaiting shipping information and tracking #.


----------



## RJpuffs

Underway with Carmack!


----------



## mata777

I just got Ouirknotamuzd's package in today. Return fire will be on the way early in the week. Thanks.


----------



## DanR

Keith's end showed up today. You know what that means...


----------



## BlackandGold508

DanR said:


> Keith's end showed up today. You know what that means...


It means if you do anything crazy, i have your address !!! :wave:


----------



## DanR

BlackandGold508 said:


> It means if you do anything crazy, i have your address !!! :wave:


Well, I see where this could spiral out of control very quickly! ound:

Your's is on the way: 9405 5036 9930 0434 0741 02

I hope you like it!


----------



## BlackandGold508

It does have that feel to it !! lol. Thanks Dan, I cant wait !!!! :whoo:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

BlackandGold508 said:


> It does have that feel to it !! lol. Thanks Dan, I cant wait !!!! :whoo:


it's fun bein' a Noob again..ain't it, Keith?


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's fun bein' a Noob again..ain't it, Keith?


*Brain:* We love it...


----------



## DanR

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's fun bein' a Noob again..ain't it, Keith?


The best part is that Keith and I were noobs together on the cigar side as well. We shared a few Newbie MAW and PIFs together. I just discovered the pipe side a little faster than he did (and I slid head-first down the slope).


----------



## NomoMoMo

[Puts foot in water, feels warm...]

CANNONBALL!

I'm getting a little extra in my check this week, so I'll take the plunge and would like to be placed on the NPS list.

[Bouncing on one leg trying to get water out of ear]


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJpuffs and RGraphics
mata777 and loki993
craig_o and Staxed
glassjapan and Casey Jones

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

30.
31.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

30. NomoMoMo
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## Adam

Imperial's part has arrived and mine will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## MarkC

I got the Brain's package today. He not only sent two tins, but two 100 gm tins! This guy's just asking for it, isn't he?


----------



## BlackandGold508

MarkC said:


> I got the Brain's package today. He not only sent two tins, but two 100 gm tins! This guy's just asking for it, isn't he?


Thats the dangerous part about dealing with Ian.......its not just him, its the other two.


----------



## the_brain

MarkC said:


> I got the Brain's package today. He not only sent two tins, but two 100 gm tins! This guy's just asking for it, isn't he?


*Brain:* Damn it Pinky, I said send one...

*Pinky:* Narf! I did, one for each of us...

*Brain:* Well, I guess that's ok... We spend a lot of time as the non-noob on the cigar version of this thread... We wanted to thank all of you for letting us in even though we are not technically noobs, just pipe noobs...


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Carmack's end - sent out his sampler, done as soon as he gets it!

Back on the EeeePS list please! :wacko:


----------



## Adam

9405 5036 9930 0436 5794 76

Waiting for the mail to pick it up and get it to Imperial!

So go ahead and throw me back up to the EPS list as well!


----------



## mata777

Ouirknotamuzd's package is now on it's way. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Ian and Pete now involved over here, this isnt gonna end good for you pipe guys. lol


----------



## BlackandGold508

Got Dan's end of the trade today !! I am pretty fn speechless !! This is being posted here, and in the Pipe Bombs thread !! I am totally and literally blown away and humbled Dan !! Thank You So FN Much Brutha !!!!!


----------



## DanR

Keith - I am glad you like it. Hopefully you will fall in love with pipes like I did. Enjoy digging through those samples!

Jeff - this trade is done. Would you add me back to the EPS list please...


----------



## BlackandGold508

There is love at first sight. lol. I posted a more in depth thread in Tobacco Bombs !!!!


----------



## AStateJB

Wow, Kieth! He hooked you up! That's a GREAT hit! Enjoy brother.


----------



## VanguArd

This is Definitely interesting. i just joined the forum yesterday, so i will wait for the required time to pass before i request my name be put on the list =)


----------



## imperial Stout

Received Adam's package today! Don't let his avatar fool you, he's quite the generous gentleman! 






15 selections plus some nice cigars to boot! Thank you very much Adam! I hope you enjoy that Scotch Kake!


----------



## Carmack

Received RJpuffs package, it smells amazing (no pun attended!). How do I add trader feedback?


----------



## MarkC

The Brain's package is on the way: 8311 3260 0001 7539 2492
Might want to get a few mason jars...


----------



## DanR

Carmack said:


> Received RJpuffs package, it smells amazing (no pun attended!). How do I add trader feedback?


Click on the underlined "trader feedback" number and it'll take you to his feedback page. Once there, look on the right-hand side for the "Submit Trader Feedback" link.


----------



## BlackandGold508

MarkC said:


> The Brain's package is on the way: 8311 3260 0001 7539 2492
> Might want to get a few mason jars...


and youuu might wanna grow eyes on the back of your head ! op2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

mata777's sampler has arrived......and a damn fine smelling sampler it is










Esoterica Tillbury
Peter Stokkeby English Luxury
Peter Stokkeby Bullseye Flake
Peter Stokkeby Luxury Twist Flake
MacBaren Plum Cake
4 noggins Bald-Headed Teacher

thanks Jose.....I look forward to firing these up soon.ipe:


----------



## mata777

Hope you enjoy those Pete. Welcome to the pipe side!


----------



## MarkC

Um...hey Ian, when you get the package, do me a favor. Pull out the bag labeled "Tuskegee Airman", cross that out, and relabel it "mystery meat" or something. I don't know what it is, but in spite of what the tin says, it sure as heck ain't Tuskegee Airman-plug instead of sliced, no latakia to speak of. This is the first time I've opened a tin of the stuff myself, and I'm convinced that it is not what it was supposed to be...


----------



## the_brain

MarkC said:


> Um...hey Ian, when you get the package, do me a favor. Pull out the bag labeled "Tuskegee Airman", cross that out, and relabel it "mystery meat" or something. I don't know what it is, but in spite of what the tin says, it sure as heck ain't Tuskegee Airman-plug instead of sliced, no latakia to speak of. This is the first time I've opened a tin of the stuff myself, and I'm convinced that it is not what it was supposed to be...


NP, thanks for the heads up. Look forward to it...


----------



## Bad Finger

Can I get in on this action? I read the rules, but not sure how to pick out a EPS to contact. Just got bombed with my first starter pipe last week and a some samples, and am already looking to add more flavors to my memory bank. I'd prefer to make an arrangement for the "bigger sampler" if possible, and have access to a store with lots of good tins. Thanks for the read. I hope to hear from one of you!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

someone will be assigned to you, Clancy, just like in the NST on the cigar side.

as for sites with good tin selections to choose from, a few come to mind:

4noggins.com
smokingpipes.com
pipesandcigars.com


----------



## Bad Finger

Thanks Pete! I'll be awaiting contact from the "other side".


----------



## the_brain

*Pinky: *Mail's here!!! And MarcC's noob bomb is here...

*Brain:* That's huge, this is pipe stuff we are talking about here...

*Pinky:* Narf! Open it... It smells awesome!!!

*Brain:* OMG, Pinky what have we done?!? Look at this...














































*Pinky:* Brain, what did we do to deserve this?!?

*Brain:* I don't know, but some of these have some age on them... Thank you so much Mark, after this we should have some idea what we like...


----------



## MarkC

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Brain, what did we do to deserve this?!?


Sorry, Pinky; I just don't like cigar smokers. If it wasn't for them, I'd still have a sensible tobacco budget... 

I'm ready for another round; throw me back on the EPS list!


----------



## DanR

Updating this for Jeff..*

NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

30. RJPuffs
31. Adam
32. DanR
33. MarkC
34.
35.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

30. NomoMoMo
31. Bad Finger
32.
33.
34.
35.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bad Finger

Dan, Adam and I are ready to go!


----------



## commonsenseman

Thanks for updating it again Dan, I'm such a slacker lately. I'm really sorry to everyone how little I get on here to update this. 

If you're interested Dan, you're more than welcome to take over the updates for me. I think it may be time for me to step down from this.


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks for updating it again Dan, I'm such a slacker lately. I'm really sorry to everyone how little I get on here to update this.
> 
> If you're interested Dan, you're more than welcome to take over the updates for me. I think it may be time for me to step down from this.


Jeff, I travel from time to time, and have some international travel coming up later this year that might hamper me a little, so how about we "co-chair" this thread? You update when you can, and I'll update when I can... Or, is that too confusing?


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> Jeff, I travel from time to time, and have some international travel coming up later this year that might hamper me a little, so how about we "co-chair" this thread? You update when you can, and I'll update when I can... Or, is that too confusing?


Perfect!


----------



## VanguArd

I believe i have enough posts and time under my belt now to be put on the list =) could we get that arranged?


----------



## lostdog13

Well gentlemen I actually managed to get the tobacco to light and smoke, and am enjoying it. That being said; I am ready to do this. Put me in coach, I'm ready to play. NPS


----------



## lostdog13

DanR said:


> Jeff, I travel from time to time, and have some international travel coming up later this year that might hamper me a little


Anywhere near Frankfurt?


----------



## DanR

lostdog13 said:


> Anywhere near Frankfurt?


Yes, actually in Frankfurt this September for the Automechanka auto show there. Maybe I can buy you a beer (you'd have to recommend the place)!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Bad Finger

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

30. RJPuffs
32. DanR
33. MarkC
34.
35.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

30. NomoMoMo
32. VanguArd
33. lostdog13
34.
35.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## prole

Hey guys, NPS here hoping to get in line. I have a local B&M that has some decent tin selections (to my noob eyes) so hopefully I can send back something an EPS could really use.


----------



## NomoMoMo

I've PM'd RJPuffs


----------



## hipoblaze

thinking i want to get in on this as a noob but a little worried about falling down another slope.............efffff it put me in please 


joshey


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

New pipe smoker, making the journey over from the cigar world. Please sign me up!


----------



## VanguArd

My end of the deal has been taken care of between DanR and I, just waiting on the deal to complete now =)


----------



## lostdog13

DanR said:


> Yes, actually in Frankfurt this September for the Automechanka auto show there. Maybe I can buy you a beer (you'd have to recommend the place)!


Dammit! Unfortunately at that time I'll be on an all expenses paid vacation in a mystical land which I'll have to ask Kozz for the best eating establishments.

There is a pretty good little Italian place in Wiesbaden you should check out if you get away from Frankfurt though.


----------



## DanR

lostdog13 said:


> Dammit! Unfortunately at that time I'll be on an all expenses paid vacation in a mystical land which I'll have to ask Kozz for the best eating establishments.
> 
> There is a pretty good little Italian place in Wiesbaden you should check out if you get away from Frankfurt though.


That's unfortunate, for sure. It'd be difficult for me to get away from my business colleagues anyway, so maybe it's for the better. What I do need is a recommendation for good food and even better beer in Frankfurt (or maybe it's ALL good)!


----------



## DanR

It looks like we need a few more EPSs...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Bad Finger
DanR and Vanguard
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

33. MarkC
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

33. lostdog13
34. Prole
35. hipoblaze
36. Magnificent_Bastard
37.
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## MarkC

lostdog13 and I can be moved to the active list!


----------



## Desertlifter

DanR said:


> Yes, actually in Frankfurt this September for the Automechanka auto show there. Maybe I can buy you a beer (you'd have to recommend the place)!


Okay people - ENOUGH! Bad enough you live in SA - love that place - but you're heading back to my once homeland in September?

<sigh>


----------



## Troutman22

Add me to the EPS list please. I am not sure if I have enough open stuff but I will give it my best shot.


----------



## NomoMoMo

Package on it's way to RJPuffs. Tracking # 9405516901079770472812


----------



## DanR

Thanks Scotch!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Bad Finger
DanR and Vanguard
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
MarkC and lostdog13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

34. Troutman
35.
36.
37.
38.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

34. Prole
35. hipoblaze
36. Magnificent_Bastard
37.
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## laloin

sign me up as a EPS DanR, I've gone though everything I have save for the few packs I have at my local pipe shop locker. 
troy


----------



## DanR

Gotcha Troy, thanks! You're paired with hipoblaze.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Bad Finger
DanR and Vanguard
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
MarkC and lostdog13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

34. Troutman
35. laloin
36.
37.
38.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

34. Prole
35. hipoblaze
36. Magnificent_Bastard
37.
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## laloin

hipoblaze and I are exchanging pm's. I've sent him my requests for 1 of 2 different blends I haven't tried. well one that I haven't. Haunted bookshop is probley the only burley/red virginia blend that I would smoke on a regular basis lol
troy


----------



## mata777

Please put me back on the EPS list. Thanks.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and The_Brain
DanR and Blackandgold508
Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
RJpuffs and Carmack
Adam and Imperial Stout

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Bad Finger
DanR and Vanguard
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
MarkC and lostdog13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

34. Troutman
35. laloin
36. mata777
37.
38.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

34. Prole
35. hipoblaze
36. Magnificent_Bastard
37.
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## lostdog13

sorry for the delay on this; I have been keeping Mark updated, but slacked on getting in here. My side of the trade has been shipped. Hope that I didn't send the wrong thing Mark.


----------



## Troutman22

Prole and myself have started communications.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

I've initiated contacted with mata777.

edit: we've communicated, and my end of the deal is enroute!


----------



## Adam

9405 5036 9930 0455 4567 89

Clancy Finger's pacakage is on it's way to him!

Go ahead and throw me back onto the EPS list.


----------



## MarkC

lostdog13 said:


> sorry for the delay on this; I have been keeping Mark updated, but slacked on getting in here. My side of the trade has been shipped. Hope that I didn't send the wrong thing Mark.


Um...it was tobacco, right?


----------



## lostdog13

MarkC said:


> Um...it was tobacco, right?


supposed to be. If not, then I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and NomoMoMo


Got his end, sent out the sampler. Put me back on EePS please!


----------



## tomchuk

I'd love to get on the NPS list.

I've been on a bit of a tobacco buying spree since I started smoking last week, but it's been mostly unguided, haphazard and based on random selections of well reviewed tobaccos on Tobacco Reviews. I'd love for an EPS to take a look at what I've got and blow my mind with what I'm missing, the weirder and more obscure the better. I'm down for a $20/100g trade. I'm also in NYC, so if there's anything unique I have access to locally I'd be happy to go on a B&M shopping trip. I can also sweeten the deal with a cigar if you're interested - I have a humidor full of nicely-aged (4+ year) cigars, mostly maduros. As far as what I've already got, here's the list: Escudo Navy Deluxe, Dunhill My Mixture 965, Balkan Sasieni, Solani 656 Aged Burley Flake, McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian, McClelland Blackwoods Flake, Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic, Solani Silver Label 660, McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011, Nat Sherman Uptown Highstone, Stanwell Melange, Villiger 1888 Mid-Day, Milan Sunset Rum, Milan Sportsman and Milan Wall Street. As you can see, I'm not exactly in dire need of tobacco, but I'd really love some guidance and to be exposed to something new and interesting.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bad Finger

Adam said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0455 4567 89
> 
> Clancy Finger's pacakage is on it's way to him!
> 
> Go ahead and throw me back onto the EPS list.


Received a massive hit today from Adam. 18 Samples of pipe baccy and 4 aged stogies! Looking forward to trying everything! Thanks again bud! It is all new stuff to me. The Frog Morton really smells nice. Think I'll have a bowl of that tonight.


----------



## MarkC

lostdog13's package has arrived; his should go out Monday or Tuesday, depending...


----------



## lostdog13

MarkC said:


> lostdog13's package has arrived; his should go out Monday or Tuesday, depending...


Anything close to what you were asking for?


----------



## KickinItInSD

I would like to be included as an EPS please


----------



## NomoMoMo

RJpuffs said:


> Got his end, sent out the sampler. Put me back on EePS please!


I received RJ's package today. Nice selection of Tobacco...


Came with nice write up on the different types, and a nice shank brush, a nice little bonus. 


Ron also sent me the sample of Alamosa that 4noggins sent. He's never heard of it, so I guess he's using me has the guinea pig :fear: :roll: 


4noggins description: "Made from matured Virginia's and just a whisper of Perique from St. James Parish gives this blend a refreshing smoke that's medium to full bodied. A broken flake." It'll be interesting how it smokes.

Thanks again Ron.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
DanR and Vanguard
Adam and Bad Finger
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and lostdog13
Troutman and Prole
Mata777 and Magnificent_Bastard

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

35. laloin
37. Adam
38. RJPuffs
39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41.
42.
43.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

35. hipoblaze
37. tomchuk
38. 
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## laloin

Dan, me and hipo are currently trading. he just pm me that my end of trade should go out in the morning 
troy


----------



## Adam

Tomchuck got a hold of me and we've started up!


----------



## Troutman22

Prole and I are crawling along - I'm slow.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
DanR and Vanguard
Adam and Bad Finger
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and lostdog13
Troutman and Prole
Mata777 and Magnificent_Bastard
laloin and hipoblaze
Adam and tomchuk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

38. RJPuffs
39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41.
42.
43.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

38. 
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## prole

Actually I'm the slow guy here, unexpectedly our turn came up right while I had a weekend out of town away from my familiar B&M. Anyhow, the tin has shipped and when it arrives we will be half way done ipe:



Troutman22 said:


> Prole and I are crawling along - I'm slow.


----------



## tomchuk

Adam said:


> Tomchuck got a hold of me and we've started up!


Order #172125 from Smoking Pipes is on its way, UPS 3 day select. I'll update with a tracking number as soon as I get it.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

My trade with Mata777 is delayed. Placed an order with P&C, then got an after-the-fact email of a out-of-stock notice. Hopefully fulfilled on or before 3/28/12.


----------



## tomchuk

tomchuk said:


> Order #172125 from Smoking Pipes is on its way, UPS 3 day select. I'll update with a tracking number as soon as I get it.


UPS tracking no: 1Z9YA2751258473456


----------



## mata777

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> My trade with Mata777 is delayed. Placed an order with P&C, then got an after-the-fact email of a out-of-stock notice. Hopefully fulfilled on or before 3/28/12.


Your package is on its way. I hope you find something you like in there.


----------



## Troutman22

I got my end today and will be sending out the Newb side today or tomorrow. You can add me back to the EPS list if you still need me.


----------



## Adam

Tomchuck's half came in today and his sampler will be out tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## tomchuk

Adam said:


> Tomchuck's half came in today and his sampler will be out tomorrow! Thanks!


Awesome! Can't wait to see what you have in store for me


----------



## laloin

hipo end arrived today, soo I will get his end out on Monday. put me back on the EPS list 
troy


----------



## prole

Troutman's end arrived today. Can't say enough about the contents, it's loaded with tobaccos I've been dying to try and couldn't find and some really interesting stuff I hadn't even come across. This is going to be a killer pipe weekend, thanks Scot!


----------



## hipoblaze

glad that it go there ok troy, hope you enjoy the baccy and the couple stick i threw in for good measure and look forward to that sampling we spoke of


joshey


----------



## laloin

throughly enjoyed the 2 sticks you included, the RP went down really well LOL.
your's is going out tomorrow hipo, hope you enjoy the selections I sent out
troy


----------



## Adam

Well after a weekend cold that was un-awesome... I've got Tomchuck's in the mail. Go ahead and throw me back up to the EPS if needed. Thanks!

9405 5036 9930 0468 3045 10


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

I received Mata777's EPS sampler yesterday. Thank you!

He should be receiving his part from P&C's shortly. :banghead: That is, if they _really_ shipped it this time ...


----------



## jeepman_su

I would like in as a NPS please.


----------



## hipoblaze

just received troy's end of the deal and have two words BAD ASS thank you so much troy for all the great stuff look forward to trying out the samples in the new pipe and to falling down yet another slippery slope.










joshey


----------



## jeepman_su

hipoblaze said:


> just received troy's end of the deal and have two words BAD ASS thank you so much troy for all the great stuff look forward to trying out the samples in the new pipe and to falling down yet another slippery slope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshey


Looks Awesome...Enjoy!


----------



## mata777

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> I received Mata777's EPS sampler yesterday. Thank you!
> 
> He should be receiving his part from P&C's shortly. :banghead: That is, if they _really_ shipped it this time ...


I just received Scott's end of the deal today. Thanks!

Our trade is now completed.


----------



## tomchuk

Adam's end of our trade arrived today. I'm surprised it didn't come with an interrogation from the ATF for being on the receiving end of what might be the largest inter-state shipment of tobacco, ever. Eighteen generous samples covering pretty much every tobacco I've been wanting to try and a bunch I've never heard of but can't wait to try. Top it off with three beautiful, well-aged sticks. Not to mention, it all arrived the evening that my wife left for a weekend-long wedding shower. I've got some smoking to do.

P.S. Adam, to misquote Liam Neeson....
I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of sticks; sticks I have acquired over a very long career. Sticks that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let me bomb you now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will fill your humidor.​


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
DanR and Vanguard
Adam and Bad Finger
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
Mata777 and Magnificent_Bastard
Adam and tomchuk

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and lostdog13
Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

38. RJPuffs
39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41.
42.
43.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

38. jeepman_su
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

so since syzykskzkykszysk sent me my first ever pipe and something to put in it i guess i fall into the NPS category lol, i have been puffing away on the baggie of plum pudding he sent me and i have little or no idea where to go from there, so i humbly seek professional help from what i hear is the saner crowd on puff


----------



## jeepman_su

Shoot sorry I forgot to post that I PM'd rjpuffs and his package will be going out asap.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
DanR and Vanguard
Adam and Bad Finger
RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
Mata777 and Magnificent_Bastard
Adam and tomchuk

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and lostdog13
Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41.
42.
43.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

39. Bunnosaurusrex
40.
41.
42.
43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## jeepman_su

On its way....0311 3260 0001 9767 2923


----------



## Troutman22

> Re: Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes
> 
> NST for Pipes Update
> 
> Completed Trades
> 
> Mata777 and Ouirknotamuzd
> DanR and Vanguard
> Adam and Bad Finger
> RJPuffs and NomoMoMo
> Mata777 and Magnificent_Bastard
> Adam and tomchuk
> Troutman and Prole
> 
> Currently Trading
> 
> MarkC and lostdog13
> laloin and hipoblaze
> RJPuffs and jeepman_su
> 
> Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
> 
> 39. KickinItInSD
> 40. DanR
> 41. Troutman22
> 42.
> 43.
> 
> New Pipe Smokers (NPS):
> 
> 39. Bunnosaurusrex
> 40.
> 41.
> 42.
> 43.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> 
> logos
> Piper1
> geese
> cavendishfiend
> Joshbaker51


Something like this?


----------



## DanR

Sorry guys, looks like we accidentally missed a few of you...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and lostdog13
Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze

*Currently Trading*

RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41. Troutman22
42. laloin
43. Adam
44.
45.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

39. Bunnosaurusrex
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and jeepman_su


Got his end, sent out his sampler, done as soon as the snail delivers his mail! Back on the EePS please!


----------



## MarkC

lostdog13 and I aren't finished yet due to a few snags and difficulty on my part getting to the post office; his end should go out tomorrow. Okay, it should have gone out Monday, but that'll be a tough one to make at this point...


----------



## lostdog13

MarkC said:


> lostdog13 and I aren't finished yet due to a few snags and difficulty on my part getting to the post office; his end should go out tomorrow. Okay, it should have gone out Monday, but that'll be a tough one to make at this point...


No rush Brother. I am in no hurry


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and lostdog13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

39. KickinItInSD
40. DanR
41. Troutman22
42. laloin
43. Adam
44. RJPuffs
45.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

39. Bunnosaurusrex
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## tmmedic20

Would like to be setup as a NPS please.


----------



## jminsi

I would like to be added to the NPS list please.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Just wanted to let you all know me and kick have traded pm's and addys and we are both on the same page with our trade i need to get somthing from the store so I can send out my end and I hope to have it sent by the end of the week depending on which day us payday....


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
KickinItInSD and Bunnosaurusrex

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

40. DanR
41. Troutman22
42. laloin
43. Adam
44. RJPuffs
45.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

40. tmmedic20
41. Jminsi
42.
43.
44.
45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:

logos
Piper1
geese
cavendishfiend
Joshbaker51


----------



## tmmedic20

Been in contact with DanR tonight with PM, he has sent me the details of what he wants, and the order has been placed and should be shipped tomarrow. Ill post DC# when its available.


----------



## Troutman22

Jminsi and I have been in contact and my end is on its way. When it arrives I will have his end ready to go. Thanks John!


----------



## MarkC

Lostdog13's package is FINALLY on the way; I'm going to drop out of this bit until life gets back to normal again-family problems have arisen, but that's no excuse for getting flakey on this one...


----------



## Flugplatz

Please add me as one of those experienced guys. I need some new tobacco! LOL I have pipes of old, and plenty of tobacco to share! I was on last fall, but had to take leave due to participation overseas. Thanks.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

42. laloin
43. Adam
44. RJPuffs
45. Flugplatz
46.
47.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## ten08

Please add me to the NPS list


----------



## tmmedic20

DanR here is your DC# 9405510200882347944706


----------



## akneipp

I'll jump on the NPS list as well.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Bunno, here is your DC #: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=03110820000228066832


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

The plan is to have yours in the mail either friday evening or saturday morning kick... Had to go find a couple things lol... After all this is now a 2 way nst lol


----------



## jeepman_su

Sorry it took so long to post this but RJPuffs hooked me up with a nice selection


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

42. laloin
43. Adam
44. RJPuffs
45. Flugplatz
46.
47.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

42. ten08
43. akneipp
44.
45.
46.
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## ten08

PM send to laloin


----------



## akneipp

Adam sent a PM to Adam. :shocked:


----------



## ten08

akneipp said:


> Adam sent a PM to Adam. :shocked:


Adam finds this amusing.


----------



## akneipp

Triple Adam....whooaaaaa!


----------



## laloin

ten08 has established contact with me, let the fun begin and way too many adams to keep tract of 
troy


----------



## Adam

akneipp said:


> Triple Adam....whooaaaaa!


Isn't that the first sign of the apocalypse? The Mayans said that right?


----------



## akneipp

PM sent to Adam

Items ordered, just awaiting a tracking number.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Ok items purchased i have to work tomorrow but if im done before the post orifice closes it will be in the mail if not its going out monday sorry about how long this is taking but between work and coaching track and soccer finding enough time to anything has been next to impossible.... But its totaly worth the wait kick lol


----------



## ten08

Baccy is on its way to Troy. Drop shipping is fun! :banana:
1Z9YA2750357905801


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

OK FINALLY got to the post office your package is on the way Kick... DC link https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=03112550000011942631
your dc said it should have been here today but i guess its not gonna be here till Monday now which works out well sinc its going to be a crappy day so there's something to look forward to now :L


----------



## Troutman22

I received my end from Jminsi today. Thanks brother!

I will ship his end Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## houncer

Please add me to the NPS list. Thanks!!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

And this is why the usps annoys the hell out of me... Kicks package goes out in the 18th mine on the 21st both traveling the same distance and both will arrive on the same day... the worst part is i know the box is in the van that just drove off and the new mail carrier just didn't deliver it


----------



## akneipp

Adam's package from Adam to Adam has shipped. 

1Z9YA2750359573836


----------



## jminsi

Troutman22 said:


> I received my end from Jminsi today. Thanks brother!
> 
> I will ship his end Monday or Tuesday.


Thank! I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman and Prole
laloin and hipoblaze
RJPuffs and jeepman_su

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi
laloin and ten08
Adam and Adam (akneipp)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

44. RJPuffs
45. Flugplatz
46.
47.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

44. houncer
45.
46.
47.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

I've been out of town, but got home today and my end from tmmedic20 was here waiting for me. 2 tins since we decided to go with the "BIG" trade. 

Thanks Brother! Hopefully yours will show up soon - I mailed it before I left town.


----------



## houncer

PM sent to RJPuffs


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

so i called the post office and asked what the deal was and wouldnt you know it 10 min later the mail man showed up with a box lmao... seriously tho i didnt know a flat rate could weight that much MAN what a selection AND somthing really cool too... i just hope my end lives up to this!!

heres the damage





































this too much Kick, im blown away man! That meer is awesome cant wait to start that thing coloring its going to look awesome!!!!


----------



## DanR

Nice Meer! RG bump to you Matt!!

Paul, make sure you share some more pictures as it colors.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Paul, I'm glad you liked it! Send me a PM in a couple of months once you really start getting into the hobby, and I can send you some aged stuff that you will appreciate even more!


----------



## lostdog13

Mark and I are complete. Got word from my Stateside address that the package got there, but have to wait until it gets here for pictures. I just didn't want you thinking either of us were slacking on this. Sorry it turned into such a hassle for you Mark, and I hope it hasn't ruined the NST4P for you.


----------



## tmmedic20

Got home from work today to a box on the porch from DanR, but I had no idea what I was in store for.. HOLY CRAP MAN REALLY! Would take to many pictures to post everything so here is a pic of everthing all in 1 shot.










The list...
Hearth & Home Louisiana Red
Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
MacBaren Honey & Choclate (which smells amazing)
Scottys Butternut Burley
Gawith Hogarth Glengary Flake
Bulk Pistachio
Peterson Nutty Cut
Rattray Red Raparee
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning
Orlik Golden Slice (isn't that what i sent you?)
GL Pease Sextant (I Know thats what i sent you)
Rattray Hal' o' the Wynd
Billy Budd
Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Middleton Sugar Bowl
McConnell Red Virginia
Esoterica Stonehaven
Alsbo Gold The remarkable Dane
and 4 tins of Snuss... Which I honestly don't even know what to do with!! LOL 
Toque Raspberry
Toque Absinthe
Toque Lime Toast
Crumbs of comfort

Thank you very much Dan, this will definetly start me out down the right path with a ton of things to try!


----------



## houncer

The trade between me and RJPuffs is officially underway!


----------



## DanR

tmmedic20 said:


> Got home from work today to a box on the porch from DanR, but I had no idea what I was in store for.. HOLY CRAP MAN REALLY! Would take to many pictures to post everything so here is a pic of everthing all in 1 shot.
> 
> Thank you very much Dan, this will definetly start me out down the right path with a ton of things to try!


You did say the "BIG" trade, didn't you???

Seriously, you said you didn't like the first few tobaccos you tried, so I wanted to give you the entire spectrum to get you hooked. I am also gratful for your service as a medic! Thank you for what you do!!

The snuff (not snus) is for your nose, should you be curious and brave enough. Just take a pinch in your fingers or on the back of your hand, hold up to each nostril and inhale lightly, as if to smell a flower. Have a tissue close by, as first timers sometimes sneeze.

Cheers!


----------



## KickinItInSD

Received Bunno's side of the trade this evening, and everything looks DELICIOUS! Thanks so much Paul, and I can't wait to dig-in


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

i didnt have anything left that wasn't too spicy so i took a walk to the B&M and hit them up for a few sticks i wasnt initially planing on sending that lfd but after i had one i thought it might just be something you will enjoy... oh and btw, dont think you are going to get away with bombing me that awesome pipe... yes i said bomb and things that go boom need retaliation and i think a double duty payback and wedding gift might be in order  and it just so happens.... well you know how this goes so beware my friend our NST trade may be done, but we sir are most certainly not!


----------



## houncer

Just got a DC from 4noggins for RJPuffs: 9405510200830373104724

Enjoy!


----------



## RJpuffs

houncer said:


> Just got a DC from 4noggins for RJPuffs: 9405510200830373104724
> Enjoy!


Looks like it should hit here tomorrow or Sat, I'll get yer sampler ready!


----------



## leanpockets

Add me to the newbie List please Much Appreciated


----------



## Troutman22

John's end went out. This site is so slow I haven't been able to wait long enough to give an update. Sorry.


----------



## laloin

hipo end arrived this afternoon, I will get his half out next next week
throw me back on the EPS 
troy


----------



## laloin

correction ten end arrived this afternoon, hipo already got his 
troy


----------



## Troutman22

Put me on the EPS again if you need me.


----------



## jminsi

Well I think my end arrived today from Troutman, but my apartment office is closed so I'll have to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten08
Adam and Adam (akneipp)
RJPuffs and houncer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

45. Flugplatz
46. Troutman22
47. DanR
48.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

45. Leanpockets
46.
47.
48.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jminsi

Picked up my end from Troutman this morning. Thanks Scot! I'll try to post a picture this evening and list everything that was included. I'm glad tobacco isn't really breakable. My package looked like the postal service went all Ace Ventura on it, but everything inside was alright.


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> RJPuffs and houncer


Got houncer's end, and he should be getting his sampler any day now. Back on the EePS list please!


----------



## jminsi

Here's my end of the trade from Troutman22









Golden Age by Sutliffe - Black Cavendish and Perique
Shortcut to Mushrooms by Just For Him - Black Cavendish and Latakia
LTF - I'm not sure what this one is. Is it an abbreviation for something?
Highland Blend by Mac Baren - Burley, Cavendish, Virginia, and Latakia
JackKnife Plug by G.L. Pease - Kentucky and Virgina
Bright CR Flake by Gawith, Hoggarth & Co - Virginia
Sail Aromatic (+20 Years) - Not sure which exact blend this is, but I'm guessing it's by Sail.
Rum Reggae - Grapevine Cigar Shop blend - Cavendish and Virgina
Silver Flake by Solani - Kentucky and Virgina
VR Blend - Seems to be a pipesandcigars.com blend of Cavendish, Virginia, and Perique

Thanks again Scot. Now I have so many choices I'm not sure what to go with.


----------



## Troutman22

LTF = Luxury Twist Flake. It is by Stokkeybye and is a fire cured VA. The Sail is an aromatic known as Sail Green due to the green pouch it comes in. I have been passing that around Puff for awhile now. Rum Reggae is from Hambone1 down in Texas - I thought you Texans should all try it. 

Glad it all arrived and enjoy!


----------



## Adam

Adamneipp's end arrived today and I'll be getting his half out either Tuesday or Wednesday. Thanks again (other)Adam!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten08
Adam and Adam (akneipp)

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

45. Flugplatz
46. Troutman22
47. DanR
48. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

45. Leanpockets
46.
47.
48.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## houncer

Got my end from RJPuffs today -- 11 baggies, I don't know where to start!

Included were:
Macbaren Vanilla Cream & Black Ambrosia & Burley London Blend
Peter Stokkebye LTF and LNF and Cube Cut Burley
McClelland 5100 Red Cake & Frog Morton Across the Pond
Esoterica Tilbury
Hearth & Home Anniversary Cake
Tombolaka

I am now smoking the Frog Morton, sipping a beer and surfing the web on my porch. 

Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## laloin

Adam sorry for the delay. your end is in the mail as of today #03113260000130669393 via USPS. should be there by saturday I hope. Sorry again bout the delay
hope you enjoy 
troy


----------



## akneipp

Adam and Adam are completed.

Here's the damage that Adam laid up Adam:


----------



## Derrick_Y

Would like to add my name to the NPS list if that is okay.


----------



## REDROMMY

Please throw me on the NPS list as well!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

KickinItInSD and bunnosaurusrex
DanR and tmmedic20
Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneipp)

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten08

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

45. Flugplatz
46. Troutman22
47. DanR
48. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

45. Leanpockets
46. Derrick_Y
47. REDROMMY
48.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## MarkC

Oops...Lostdog13 and I finished up already!


----------



## ten08

laloin said:


> Adam sorry for the delay. your end is in the mail as of today #03113260000130669393 via USPS. should be there by saturday I hope. Sorry again bout the delay
> hope you enjoy
> troy


Got it Saturday, and I can't keep my nose out of the bag! I should be able to get pics up later today. Thanks!


----------



## REDROMMY

PM sent!


----------



## DanR

REDROMMY and I are underway...*

NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0

*Currently Trading*

DanR and REDROMMY

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

45. Flugplatz
46. Troutman22
48. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

45. Leanpockets
46. Derrick_Y
48.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## laloin

ten0 aka adam got his end. soo we're done. throw me back into the shark infested waters....ummm EPS 
troy


----------



## ten08

Here's all the yummy tobacco Troy sent :dance:










PS Luxury Bullseye Flake
PS Luxury Navy Flake
PS Luxury Twist Flake
PS Dansk Black
Esoterica Penzance
McClelland No.5100 Red Cake

I can't wait to try them all! ipe: (1st time using that smiley)


----------



## Derrick_Y

Myself and troutman22 aka scot are in progress.


----------



## leanpockets

myself and flugplatz are underway pm sent


----------



## Derrick_Y

5/6/2012 11:06 PM 41845	Shipped 9405510200883371040839 to troutman22


----------



## REDROMMY

9405510200883371027779 coming soon to a mailbox near Dan.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0

*Currently Trading*

DanR and REDROMMY
Flugplatz and Leanpockets
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

48. RJPuffs
49. laloin
50.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

48.
49.
50.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## lostdog13

I got the package in from Mark (had been sent to Stateside address, and they sent it over), but got caught up with work stuff. Will post pics tonight though. All I can say Mark is just damn. And thank you good sir.


----------



## Lopezoscar03

New piper here. I am coming in from the cigar side and hoping to join the this dark side lol.


----------



## Adam

Forgot to mention to throw me back up as an EPS please. Thanks!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0

*Currently Trading*

DanR and REDROMMY
Flugplatz and Leanpockets
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

48. RJPuffs
49. laloin
50. Adam
51.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

48. Lopezoscar03
49.
50.
51.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

I recieved Will's end today. I also got his ready to go - it's scheduled for pickup tomorrow. 

DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0007 3025 88

Cheers!


----------



## REDROMMY

DanR said:


> I recieved Will's end today. I also got his ready to go - it's scheduled for pickup tomorrow.
> 
> DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0007 3025 88
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear. Enjoy that baccy brotherman.


----------



## Troutman22

Derrick has issues with math. I recieved his end today - 9 freaking ounces of tobacco. I hope the return will do us EPS'ers proud. Should go out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Troutman22 said:


> Derrick has issues with math. I recieved his end today - 9 freaking ounces of tobacco. I hope the return will do us EPS'ers proud. Should go out tomorrow or Friday.


HEHEHE


----------



## lostdog13

Finally got around to taking a pic of everything. Sorry for the delay, but kept getting caught up in something. Mark destroyed my mailbox with this one; thank you brother! I've already broken into a couple of these, and definitely need to order some tins and jars.









Two Friends English Chocolate
Squadron Leader (12/09)
Davidoff Danish Mixture
McClellands Dominican Glory Maduro
MacBaren Black Ambrosia
Balkan Sagieni
Solani Aged Burley Flake
H-H Anniversary Cake (6/09)
Full Virginia Flake (9/10)
GL Pease Montgomery (2005)
Dunhill My Mixture 965
McClelland Black Sea Sokhoum (2008)
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd (6/11)
4 Noggins Moe's Confetti
GL Pease Maltese Falcon
Gawith Bright CR Flake (7/11)

Truly cannot thank you enough Mark. These all smell amazing, and have enjoyed each one I've tried so far.


----------



## leanpockets

I sent Flug a pm on the 6th and haven't heard back ill give him a couple more days but i may need to be re instated on the newbie side


----------



## WyoBob

Add me to the EPS list, please.


----------



## DanR

leanpockets said:


> I sent Flug a pm on the 6th and haven't heard back ill give him a couple more days but i may need to be re instated on the newbie side


I think Flug is in the military, and that might keep him away for a few days at a time. Let's give him until tomorrow night and if we haven't heard anything I'll pair you up with someone else. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0

*Currently Trading*

DanR and REDROMMY
Flugplatz and Leanpockets
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

48. RJPuffs
49. laloin
50. Adam
51. Wyobob

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

48. Lopezoscar03
49.
50.
51.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Troutman22

Derrick's end went out today. Damn priority to Canada is expensive. Maybe I should have went first class but didn't want it lost in customs. Add me back to the list please. Thx Dan.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Sorry Scot. Please in the future when sending to Canada just go first class or flat rate box. In reality it does not matter if you choose the 5.00 shipping or the 40.00 shipping Canada Post screws it up once they take possession and it all gets here at the same time. 

I will try and get a little something extra out to you in the next week Scot.


----------



## hardcz

This thing still going on? I think I participated years ago, though was in a rough time in my life and I ended up giving away the pipe tobacco I had. Just getting back into the swing of things and I've gotten a few packs from the local smoke shop of their custom blends, though I'm not too keen on them, and just received four different dunhill blends, Dunhill: My Mixture 965, Dunhill: Nightcap, Dunhill: Flake, Dunhill: London Mixture.

I'm really liking the dunhill stuff though am hoping for some more mellow tobacco as well. I don't know if I qualify or not, though I'd like to participate or get some direction on which kind of tobacco to try next. With cigars I like a wide range from some strong in your face tasts to the mild and smooth. I'm mostly the mild and smooth kind of guy so hoping to find something like that in pipes. Also maybe you guys have heard of it, I think it was a blend called BCA that I smoked years ago, it smelled of the most amazing sweet substance and smoked beautifully, though as it was a crap time in my life I'm having trouble remembering.


----------



## DanR

Ok, no word fom Flugplatz yet, so we'll put him down below in "wait" mode until he gets back. I hope he is safe!*

NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Troutman22 and Jminsi
RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0

*Currently Trading*

DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

48. RJPuffs
49. laloin
50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

48. Lopezoscar03
49. hardcz
50. Leanpockets
51.
52.
53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting: Flugplatz


----------



## laloin

hardcz and I are underway. hmmm does the cz mean combat zone hard???
troy


----------



## REDROMMY

Today i received DanR's generous sampler!


















I have a lot of smoking to do. Just got them jarred up, he knocked several off my to try list. Thank you brother.
Ill be sure and get back to you on that Latakia Flake when i smoke it.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJPuffs <-> lopezoscar03 in progress!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Currently Trading*

laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. Leanpockets
51.
52.
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting: Flugplatz


----------



## hardcz

laloin said:


> hardcz and I are underway. hmmm does the cz mean combat zone hard???
> troy


Something like that op2:

9400110200883377455009


----------



## Flugplatz

I apologize for the mix up here. I have not been checking this forum. I have sent Lean 2 messages via Puff regarding our trade. I sent one on the 11th describing my crazy week and then another on Sunday to request a good address to ship his package too. I never got responses back. Hence the reason I came back to here. Lean, Please send me a good address and I will have you package in the mail tomorrow dude!


----------



## DanR

Ok, thanks Marc! I'll move you guys back up to the top under trading. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Currently Trading*

laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03
Flugplatz and leanpockets

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. 
51.
52.
53.
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## MarkC

lostdog13 said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of everything. Sorry for the delay, but kept getting caught up in something. Mark destroyed my mailbox with this one; thank you brother! I've already broken into a couple of these, and definitely need to order some tins and jars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Friends English Chocolate
> Squadron Leader (12/09)
> Davidoff Danish Mixture
> McClellands Dominican Glory Maduro
> MacBaren Black Ambrosia
> Balkan Sagieni
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> H-H Anniversary Cake (6/09)
> Full Virginia Flake (9/10)
> GL Pease Montgomery (2005)
> Dunhill My Mixture 965
> McClelland Black Sea Sokhoum (2008)
> Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd (6/11)
> 4 Noggins Moe's Confetti
> GL Pease Maltese Falcon
> Gawith Bright CR Flake (7/11)
> 
> Truly cannot thank you enough Mark. These all smell amazing, and have enjoyed each one I've tried so far.


_That's_ where I put that tobacco. Damn.


----------



## laloin

boy some of you EPS put the rest of us to shame with the samples. but Mark takes the cake. That's not a sample that's a outright bomb ha 
troy


----------



## Flugplatz

Ok Lean, Like I said, your box is ready to go. Please PM me a good address to mail this box to. I am also PM'ing this to you as well.


----------



## laloin

got your box from P&C Dan, your will be out next week hope you enjoy 
troy


----------



## Derrick_Y

My package has not arrived from Scot yet but you can put me back on the NPS side as we seem to be at a stand still and I had allot of fun sending out tobacco.


----------



## DanR

Derrick_Y said:


> My package has not arrived from Scot yet but you can put me back on the NPS side as we seem to be at a stand still and I had allot of fun sending out tobacco.


Sorry Derrick, but you can only participate as a newbie one time. However, you can come back later as an Experienced Pipe Smoker once you get at least 6 months experience smoking and a build you a nice collection of different tobaccos!


----------



## Derrick_Y

DanR said:


> Sorry Derrick, but you can only participate as a newbie one time. However, you can come back later as an Experienced Pipe Smoker once you get at least 6 months experience smoking and a build you a nice collection of different tobaccos!


No problem. I will just find somebody to bomb then. Sending out the Tobacco was the fun part for me


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and lopezoscar03


Got his end, sent out his sampler. Done as soon as he receives it, please re-EPS me!


----------



## laloin

Gonna be heading to the post office tomorrow to send out Hardcz end out. re-up onto the EPS once he get his end
troy


----------



## Flugplatz

Hey fellas, I have not received word of any kind from LeanPockets about our trade. We are dead in the water over here. Want to mix us back up in the heap. This one didn't work out so well. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## DanR

Ok Marc. Sorry that one didn't work out, I'll put you back on the EPS list and move leanpockets down to the waitlist...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
laloin and ten0
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y

*Currently Trading*

laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. 
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
leanpockets


----------



## laloin

hardcz package is going into the mail tomorrow
back on the eps when he get it
troy


----------



## Flugplatz

Thank you sir! I'm all set to go!


----------



## hardcz

laloin said:


> hardcz package is going into the mail tomorrow
> back on the eps when he get it
> troy


WOO!

Thanks Troy!


----------



## Derrick_Y

Well my new pipe smoker package arrived from Troutman22 and I have to say it was more of a bomb than a NPS package.







Boswell Berry Cobbler
Gowith Hoggart Bright Cr Flake
samuel Gawith Squadron leader
two friends Heritage
McClelland Virgina 24
Kendall Kentucky
PS LTF
Altadis Golden Age
Dan tobacco Patriot Flake
Solani Blend 660
Scotti's blend Butternut Burly
Whiskey Cavendish

I was floored at the amount of tobacco. But then as if that was not enough. Tucked into bubble wrap was this








i can not thank you enough Scot! Your generosity is unbelievable.


----------



## laloin

Dan your newbie package went out today via USPS. tracking # 03113260000148019432 sorry bout the delay I wanted to make 1 trip to the post office and not 2. since I involved with the blind tasting 3 as well
should get to you on friday 
sorry again 
troy


----------



## hardcz

I'm stalking you now Troy. Beware.


----------



## laloin

hardcz has gotten his end. back onto the EPS for me
troy


----------



## DanR

Looks like we just need some noobs to sign up...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. 
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
leanpockets


----------



## laloin

did we scare all the cigar smokers away Dan


----------



## hardcz

:banana:

Thanks for this great sampler!


----------



## Trident

DanR said:


> Looks like we just need some noobs to sign up...
> 
> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trades*
> 
> RJPuffs and houncer
> Adam and Adam (akneip)
> MarkC and Lostdog13
> DanR and REDROMMY
> Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
> laloin and hardcz
> RJPuffs and lopezoscar03
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 50. Adam
> 51. Wyobob
> 52. Troutman22
> 53. DanR
> 54. Flugplatz
> 55. RJPuffs
> 56. laloin
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 50.
> 51.
> 52.
> 53.
> 54.
> 55.
> 56.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Waiting:
> leanpockets


I guess I'll be brave and sign up. Someone once said to do one thing each day you are afraid of...my problem is I don't feel like I have anything worth sending. Looking forward to learning though...


----------



## DanR

Good for you Roman. Welcome aboard. You and Adam are paired and he'll give you a run down of how this works!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

50. Adam
51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

50. Trident
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
leanpockets


----------



## Adam

Trident and I are under way!


----------



## laloin

your welcome hardcz, aka Dan. We had entirely way to many Adams, and Dans


----------



## Adam

You can never have too many Adams!!!


----------



## DanR

Adam said:


> You can never have too many Adams!!!


Or Dans!!


----------



## DSturg369

New piper KaChong would like to get in on this but he's needing a nudge.


----------



## Locksmith

Wow, looking through this thread makes me want to move to the US, clearly a lot of love on these boards guys. I feel honored that i could access the registration page


----------



## hardcz

Locksmith said:


> Wow, looking through this thread makes me want to move to the US, clearly a lot of love on these boards guys. I feel honored that i could access the registration page


Still think you should sign up for the newbie pass.... if nobody is willing to ship to you, I will, even though I'm a noob with pipes myself.


----------



## Derrick_Y

hardcz said:


> Still think you should sign up for the newbie pass.... if nobody is willing to ship to you, I will, even though I'm a noob with pipes myself.


I do not have the cellar to help out but I would throw some PP funds towards the shipping or throw the shipper a few oz of their favorite blend for stepping up.


----------



## DanR

Locksmith, I'll put you down below and if someone is OK shipping to Sweden they'll let me know. I shipped a sampler package to Sweden once before, and I think it was $15. You'll need to stick around and post a little bit too, because you need to have Private Message access first.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

RJPuffs and houncer
Adam and Adam (akneip)
MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Trident

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
leanpockets
Locksmith - looking for a trade in Sweden


----------



## Locksmith

Yeah thats absolutely fine - Certainly don't plan on going anywhere


----------



## Trident

Sory for not posting the tracking number sooner. My end has been shipped and is actually going to be delivered today. 1z9ya2750366112990 by UPS


----------



## Adam

Right on, Roman! I was actually gunna pm you if they sent you a number last night, but never got around to it... :lol:


----------



## Trident

sorry bro. you should have the package today


----------



## Adam

Sounds good. I should be getting yours out tomorrow and it'll hopefully get to you by Saturday.


----------



## Adam

Trident's end has arrived and his sampler is packed and in the mail! Back up on the EPS list por favor!


----------



## hardcz

Last call for Sweden, if there's no response in a day or so, sign me up to be the NEPS for Locksmith's NPS.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I will join you on this one as well hardcz just pm your address and I will send something to help fill the box. We can't let the EPS have all the fun.


----------



## hardcz

Works for me.


----------



## Locksmith

Cool, PM'ed address - let me know what I need to do now. I am more of a newbie than I thought!


----------



## Derrick_Y

Hardcz pm me your address too. Seems I have bought allot of tobacco in the past week. I too can send something contribute


----------



## DanR

That's very generous of all you guys to help out Locksmith. I'll mark you guys down as "currently trading". Thanks guys!!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Trident
Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
leanpockets


----------



## DanR

I gave Derrick_Y and Mikebjrtx some love, but it says I need To spread some more around before I can help hardcz again. If you havent noticed, he's been very busy helping out and being a generally great BOTP (brother of the pipe) lately. Will someone please hit him with a big RG bump for me? Thanks!


----------



## Adam

I got you Dan. Good call.


----------



## Bunner

I'm a NPS. but I'm in Canada can I still sign up? thanks


----------



## hardcz

Derrick_Y said:


> Hardcz pm me your address too. Seems I have bought allot of tobacco in the past week. I too can send something contribute


Awesome, looks like our friend from Sweden is going to feel some American pain..err love.


----------



## jphank

Please sign me up as a pipe newbie willing to trade


----------



## DanR

Any of you EPS' willing to take a trade in Canada, let me know and I'll pair you up with Bunner

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Trident
Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

51. jphank
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Waiting:
Bunner - looking for a trade in Canada


----------



## mikebjrtx

I'm happy to NEPS for Ryan.


----------



## Malcontent

I would like to sign up as a NPS please!


----------



## DanR

Ok, thanks Mike. I'll pair you guys up (oh, and BTW go check out the MAW thread)...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Trident
Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

51. Wyobob
52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

51. jphank
52. Malcontent
53.
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## mikebjrtx

I sent a PM to Bunner


----------



## jphank

PM'd Wyobob


----------



## Bunner

yep got it! returned message.


----------



## jphank

Officially in progress with Wyobob


----------



## hardcz

Got Mikebjrtx's box... had a tag along stonehaven ipe:


----------



## mikebjrtx

Sent Ryan some things to try. couldn't get a cofirmation to Canada.
FWI you can get 14 samples in a small flat rate box but the 15th just wont go.
Enjoy


----------



## Bunner

mikebjrtx said:


> Sent Ryan some things to try. couldn't get a cofirmation to Canada.
> FWI you can get 14 samples in a small flat rate box but the 15th just wont go.
> Enjoy


14? yikes! Mine from Canada will take longer... no tracking either but it will be worth the wait


----------



## Locksmith

Im just waiting for pay-day here guys, sorry for the delay. Just had my first child so accounts are thouroughly drained untill the 20th.


----------



## hardcz

Locksmith said:


> Im just waiting for pay-day here guys, sorry for the delay. Just had my first child so accounts are thouroughly drained untill the 20th.


No worries, I'm waiting for stuff from Canada to show up for you anyways.


----------



## Trident

I got my sampler package from Adam. It looks and smells amazing. I'm looking forward to giving them all a shot and hopefully picking a favorite out of the group. I will post up some pics when I get home from my class is evening. Thanks again!


----------



## Adam

Awesome Roman! Glad to hear they arrived safely. Enjoy!


----------



## CCW13

Please sign me up. I believe I'm eligible now  I'm for sure NPS.


----------



## Troutman22

Malcontent MIA?


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
Troutman22 and Derrick_Y
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03
Adam and Trident

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Wyobob and jphank

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

52. Troutman22
53. DanR
54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

52. Malcontent
53. CCW13
54.
55.
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Adam

Throw me back up on the EPS whenever you need.


----------



## Malcontent

Troutman22 said:


> Malcontent MIA?


Here is I. Ready to go.


----------



## PraiseDrums

Hey guys, I was told to check this out. Anyone care to explain how it works??


----------



## imperial Stout

PraiseDrums said:


> Hey guys, I was told to check this out. Anyone care to explain how it works??


Instructions on page 1...


----------



## PraiseDrums

Thanks man!


----------



## imperial Stout

PraiseDrums said:


> Thanks man!


No problem... I know nobody wants to check out the first page of a 258 page thread but it's usually the best place to start


----------



## bogiehdc

I would like to be added to the newbie list, please. Thank You!


----------



## Troutman22

Malcontent has been in contact a a tin is on the way.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin
57. Adam
58.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
55.
56.
57.
58.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Malcontent

Troutman22 said:


> Malcontent has been in contact a a tin is on the way.


DC number is 9405503699300053323537


----------



## DanR

I received my end from CCW today, so his will go out tomorrow!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

hrmmmm.....I may need to get in on this one too.  Who's next on the list....Flugplatz? Or is he already in a trade?


----------



## DanR

MontyTheMooch said:


> hrmmmm.....I may need to get in on this one too.  Who's next on the list....Flugplatz? Or is he already in a trade?


If you want to be added to the list, RJPuffs would likely be your EPS.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Add me on then. I'll contact RJPuffs.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

MarkC and Lostdog13
DanR and REDROMMY
laloin and hardcz
RJPuffs and lopezoscar03

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin
57. Adam
58.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
55. MontyTheMooch
56.
57.
58.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## WyoBob

I received Jessica's end this afternoon and sent her end out: 9405 9036 9930 0066 8734 54


----------



## DanR

I intended to get CCW13's done last night, and I got distracted. I'm sorry about that Lance. It is packed now and waiting for a scheduled pick up tomorrow. 
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300054623810

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CCW13

DanR said:


> I intended to get CCW13's done last night, and I got distracted. I'm sorry about that Lance. It is packed now and waiting for a scheduled pick up tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!


Hey! Not a problem at all. I appreciate it!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

My package to RJPuff landed today. Just got the DC notice of delivery.


----------



## CCW13

I received my package today from DanR. Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## mcgreggor57

CCW13 said:


> I received my package today from DanR. Wow, thank you so much!


Pictures, we want to see the pr0n!


----------



## Troutman22

Recieved my tin from Malcontent today. Thanks!!! I have 12 samples boxed and ready to ship back. Hopefully tomorrow they will be in route to Texas.


----------



## jphank

Wyobob cleaned my clock! I ordered his request, and chipped in another tin, and he offered to let me buy one of his gently used meers for $40, too!

A great custom made bead tube!


My first meer!


The whole kit and kaboodle.


And a great list for reference.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

hoo, boy Jessica. That's a LOT of smoke.  You'll color that meer in no time!


----------



## hardcz

jphank said:


> Wyobob cleaned my clock! I ordered his request, and chipped in another tin, and he offered to let me buy one of his gently used meers for $40, too!
> 
> A great custom made bead tube!
> 
> My first meer!
> 
> The whole kit and kaboodle.
> 
> And a great list for reference.


that is a beautiful pipe


----------



## Troutman22

Malcontents end went out this morning. I think I got one more round in me so add me back to the eps list please.


----------



## adamthale

NPS can I get in on this?


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin
57. Adam
58. Troutman22
59. DanR
60.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
55. MontyTheMooch
56. Adamthale
57.
58.
59.
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## mcgreggor57

Can I get in line as an EPS please? Thanks.


----------



## laloin

Adamthal where are you in the world?


----------



## adamthale

Oshawa, Ontario , Canada


----------



## bogiehdc

I received my packaged from Flugplatz today!!! I went out to my mail box, to get the package, which btw, was hanging there by a splinter!!! Opened the package up to find to my enjoyment a nice selection of baccys and a PIPE!!! These items will be much enjoyed and are appreciated!!!! You went up and beyond BOTL!!!


----------



## jobes2007

I'd like to join as a new piper if someone will have me! Thanks.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
56. laloin
57. Adam
58. Troutman22
59. DanR
60.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
55. MontyTheMooch
56. Adamthale
57. Jobes2007
58.
59.
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## laloin

adamthale said:


> Oshawa, Ontario , Canada


Swear I meet more people online who are Canucks then anyplace else. Save for the states. 3 day weekend coming up with Canada Day on the 1st


----------



## laloin

Ok looks like I'm sending a samples of goodies to a Canuck. Just what do I have to declare on the custom form guys. I don't want Canadian customs taking the box.


----------



## adamthale

Yup I am taking more like A 4 day weekend and the a camping trip. 
From my knowledge you wanna label the package gift not tobacco under a Random amount.


----------



## Troutman22

Fly Fishing Supplies


----------



## adamthale

Bit late for river fishing. all the big fish have moved to the lakes. Also mark the package for a random mount under $20 and as gift


----------



## DanR

Updating because I somehow missed Gregg's request to be an EPS. And, thanks for taking a Canadian Troy! Technically outside of the rules, but fair as long as we have willing participants.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Laloin and adamthale
Adam and jobes2007

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
55. RJPuffs
58. Troutman22
59. DanR
60. McGreggor57

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
55. MontyTheMooch
58.
59.
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Adam

Jobes2007 and I are on the way!


----------



## DanR

Adam said:


> Jobes2007 and I are on the way!


Thanks. Update above ^


----------



## Adam

Thanks Dan! Probably should have told you that earlier. :lol:


----------



## laloin

Don't mind taking on Adamthal. Just caz he talks funny with the eh's. hehehhe. we're underway


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I received Ron's (RJPuff) side of the noobie sampler trade today. All I can say is WOW! Thanks a lot Ron! The only one of these I've tried is the Erinmore flake and it's been quite a while on that one.

Here's the hit list!


----------



## mturnmm

I'm a really new pipe smoker would like to be added! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13
RJPuffs and MontyTheMooch

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Laloin and adamthale
Adam and jobes2007

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

54. Flugplatz
58. Troutman22
59. DanR
60. McGreggor57

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

54. Bogiehdc
58. Mturnmm
59.
60.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RJpuffs

MontyTheMooch said:


> I received Ron's (RJPuff) side of the noobie sampler trade today. All I can say is WOW! Thanks a lot Ron! The only one of these I've tried is the Erinmore flake and it's been quite a while on that one.


My pleasure! All except for the shank brush which I seem to have misplaced (oops).

I'm really tied up with work and don't check in much these days - but putta me back on the EePS list, I'll try and make more time for ye olde Puffies


----------



## mturnmm

PM sent!!


----------



## Malcontent

Well, I hit the jackpot with my Newbie Sampler Trade with Troutman22

He sent me the following:
Darth Waffle - Blended by Puff.com member Captain Enourmous
Tambolaka - Can't wait for the right time to try that one (Understand that is really strong!)
20 Year Old Sail Green. I had a bowl of that tomight and Wow! I like this!
Squadron Leader - another on my list to try.
Patriot Flake - Will be having a bowl or two of that on Wednesday
Cut Virginia Plug 
Two Friends -Heritage
Kendal Kentucky
University Flake
Rum Runner - That smells really goog
Owain's Spear - blended by Puff.com member owaindave
Anniversary Kake - I had to try this one first and smoked three bowls already. I will be ordering some of this immediately.

Troutman22, thank you so much!


----------



## Flugplatz

Bogiehdc and I have completed our business. Great trade in my opinion. I got a tin of St. James Woods and a tin of Bombay Extra. Some say they smell like vinegar, but man, they smoke so frickin' good! mmm-mmmmh! Thanks Bogiehdc!


----------



## Bunner

Stuff came in some time ago. But I was away on business. Blown away by all the stuff I get to try out!








Thanks Mike!


----------



## mikebjrtx

So glad they made it. Thinking back I wish I sent you a cob to try any of the scarier ones. No real theme with this group, they are what I started with to try and find my tastes.


----------



## hardcz

no word from Locksmith yet.


----------



## bogiehdc

Flugplatz said:


> Bogiehdc and I have completed our business. Great trade in my opinion. I got a tin of St. James Woods and a tin of Bombay Extra. Some say they smell like vinegar, but man, they smoke so frickin' good! mmm-mmmmh! Thanks Bogiehdc!


I'm glad you got everything save and sound and are enjoying them!!!


----------



## laloin

Adamthul end arrived today, tin of Escudo. I will have your end, box up and into he mail on Monday. thanks heaps Canuck


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13
RJPuffs and MontyTheMooch
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Laloin and adamthale
Adam and jobes2007
Troutman22 and mturnmm
Flugplatz and Bogiehdc

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

59. DanR
60. McGreggor57
61. RJPuffs
62.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

59.
60.
61.
62.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## mikebjrtx

Do I still qualify to nps on a trade?


----------



## Adam

Throw me back up as an EPS. Jobes needed to withdraw for the time being.


----------



## Troutman22

mturnmm has delivered and I will send his end out tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## mturnmm

There is more to that trade than you have received!!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Hey guys, could you put me up on that eps list too??? I wouldn't mind having a go at breaking... I mean helping a pipe noobie down the slope LOL!


----------



## Troutman22

> There is more to that trade than you have received!!


uhoh........ :target:


----------



## DanR

Mike, you still qualify. While you have already participated here, it was to help out more as a bomber on the NPS side (which is appreciated), so of you'd like to NPS, you are due your turn. Besides, that means I get to take you! :biggrin:

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trades*

Wyobob and jphank
Troutman22 and Malcontent
DanR and CCW13
RJPuffs and MontyTheMooch
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Laloin and adamthale
Troutman22 and mturnmm
Flugplatz and Bogiehdc

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):* 

59. DanR
60. McGreggor57
61. RJPuffs
62. Adam
63. Bunnosaurusrex
64.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

59. Mikebjrtx 
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## laloin

Adamthale went out this afternoon. no tracking # adam sorry. I wrote down gift, and put a value of $10 usd. I wrote down contents of Tea. ha 
back on the EPS when adam get his end 
troy


----------



## Raz_Kaz

Would like to be added to the NPS list please!


----------



## mikebjrtx

On it's way DCN 0309-3220-0001-2330-7209 hope you like it


----------



## Troutman22

mturnmm side went out today. I am going to have to bow out of the EPS for now. Good luck all NPS - we have a fine crew here.


----------



## DanR

Troutman22 said:


> mturnmm side went out today. I am going to have to bow out of the EPS for now. Good luck all NPS - we have a fine crew here.


No problem Scotch! Thanks for all your help here!! We'll gladly have you back whenever you are ready...


----------



## zx7rider

I'd like to get in as a nps as well. Am I pm'ing mcgreggor or rjpuffs?


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*
RJPuffs and MontyTheMooch
Mikebjrtx and Bunner

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith
Laloin and adamthale
Troutman22 and mturnmm
Flugplatz and Bogiehdc
DanR and Mikebjrtx

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

60. McGreggor57
61. RJPuffs
62. Adam
63. Bunnosaurusrex
64.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

60. Raz_Kaz
61. Zx7rider
62.
63.
64.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

zx7rider said:


> I'd like to get in as a nps as well. Am I pm'ing mcgreggor or rjpuffs?


Jeremy, you are paired with RJPuffs.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

DanR said:


> Jeremy, you are paired with RJPuffs.


An awesome EPS to be paired with. I was his last NPS and am STILL working through everything he sent.


----------



## zx7rider

sweet. I'll send a pm as soon as I'm allowed. 6 days, 11 posts, but for whatever reason can't pm...


----------



## mcgreggor57

Raz_Kaz has made contact with me.


----------



## Raz_Kaz

Order has been shipped out to mcgreggor57


Enjoy!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Raz_Kaz said:


> Order has been shipped out to mcgreggor57
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh, I will! 
I'll start assembling your samples. Let me know if there's anything else you want me to put in the box that you have trouble getting up there.


----------



## Raz_Kaz

Trouble? Well apart from my local shop only carrying Mr.B's blends 20$/50g or Peterson tobacco 33$/50g, there isn't much trouble getting the stuff as much as it is having to pay crazy prices.

Hopefully with the samples it will give me enough choice to figure out what I like and start mass orders from e-tailers down south


----------



## zx7rider

pm sent.


----------



## mturnmm

If you didn't get a chance to trade with Troutman22...you missed out!! In this small box!!http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg105/montet_bucket/IMAG0624.jpg

Yeah PUFF don't like my files....some days it works other days not so much...anyway...You know what they say about small packages!!
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg105/montet_bucket/IMAG0626.jpg

Wow....a cigar cutter...a punch...a pipe pouch with humidifiers and snuff....over the top...I should have sent more in my half of the trade!!
Package List:
Sir Walter Raleigh
Pipe Pouch
Pipe Tool
K67 Snuff
Punch
Cigar Cutter
Peter Stokkebye Golden Dansk
Dunhill Light Flake
Squadron Leader
Patriot Flake
Boswell No bite Delight
Tobacco lane Irish Puff
Boswell Peaches and Cream
Solani Silver Flake
Anniversary Kake
Sail Green
Tambolaka
Two Friends Heritage
Luxary navy Flake

Now that is awesome Thanks Scot!!:thumb:


----------



## Blue_2

Fixed it for you, just needed image tags.

Nice package!



mturnmm said:


> If you didn't get a chance to trade with Troutman22...you missed out!! In this small box!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah PUFF don't like my files....some days it works other days not so much...anyway...You know what they say about small packages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....a cigar cutter...a punch...a pipe pouch with humidifiers and snuff....over the top...I should have sent more in my half of the trade!!
> Package List:
> Sir Walter Raleigh
> Pipe Pouch
> Pipe Tool
> K67 Snuff
> Punch
> Cigar Cutter
> Peter Stokkebye Golden Dansk
> Dunhill Light Flake
> Squadron Leader
> Patriot Flake
> Boswell No bite Delight
> Tobacco lane Irish Puff
> Boswell Peaches and Cream
> Solani Silver Flake
> Anniversary Kake
> Sail Green
> Tambolaka
> Two Friends Heritage
> Luxary navy Flake
> 
> Now that is awesome Thanks Scot!!:thumb:


----------



## mturnmm

I used the image tags initially but the loader told me it was an invalid file. Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## Troutman22

Dont get hooked on that K67 snuff - it is from the 1980's. The Sail Green as well. It will be tough to find nowadays.  The punch is from the 80's too. Do people still use those? I am showing my age now.....

Monte forgot to mention he sent me two tins and a dozen fly fishing flies. I feel like I was the NPS.

Glad it arrived safely. The box just sorta fit when it was all packed up.

:juggle:


----------



## laloin

Adamthale, have you gotten your end yet. or did Canadian post drop the ball?
troy


----------



## DanR

Well, I just got home from vacation and check out what was in my mailbox!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...just-got-clobbered-mikebjrtx.html#post3622441

Mike, thank you brother!! Your end will be going out very soon...


----------



## DanR

Mike's end is packaged up and will start its journey tomorrow when the mailman picks it up. It's not quite as exciting as what you sent me Mike, but I hope you like it! My guess is you'll have it for the weekend.


----------



## RJpuffs

zx7rider said:


> pm sent.


Got his end, sent out his sampler. Done as soon as Jeremy receives it! (me little slow on the postings this month)

Putta me back on the EPS list please!


----------



## hardcz

I do believe our friend locksmith may have took a break from the forums... Last Activity 06-27-2012 01:38 AM

I have a package from Mike, I'll see what he wants to do about it.


----------



## DanR

The postman just picked up Mike's end today, and at the same time he dropped off a residual 1-2 punch in my mailbox. Mike apparently wasn't through with me, and sent two "bomblets" to chase his first package...










When you guys see him, hit him up with some RG for me. This guy is ruthless!

P.S. I couldn't wait to tear into the Marble Kake, and I'm smoking it now. I think this has some age on it, because it's incredibly smooth and flavorful!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Thought I posted this earlier but guess not. Got Raz_Kaz's half Monday. 100g tin of Grey Haven and a 50g of Bayou Morning Flake. This Kentucky boy is one happy piper, thanks! DC# EC 980 304 475 US.


----------



## mata777

Please sign me up for the EPS list.


----------



## DanR

Desertlifter PM'd me a few days ago asking to be an EPSer - he's added to the list...

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*
RJPuffs and MontyTheMooch
Mikebjrtx and Bunner
Troutman22 and mturnmm

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
RJPuffs and Zx7rider

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

62. Adam
63. Bunnosaurusrex
64. Desertlifter
65. Mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

62. 
63.
64.
65.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## laloin

Dan I haven't heard anything from adamthule at all. I sent his end out 2 mondays ago. Not a word from him


----------



## mikebjrtx

Dan has no concept of the word sample.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/313590-great-big-box-tobacco.html


----------



## Bunner

Hey laloin, adamthale isiout camping as far as I know.s


----------



## laloin

soo he's off grid, that would explain the silence. Sure the box will be waiting for him when he gets back


----------



## PatrickBateman

I am entirely new to the pipe side (never touched one in my life) but i signed up on Dan (hardcz) pipe pass thread and I would love to be a part of the NPS side too! I will gladly go to my B&M(or online vendor), grab some stuff for a EPS, a cob pipe(or maybe something in their sale bin:biggrin for myself and get started on the pipe side of puff too!


----------



## zx7rider

I received my end of the trade from rjpuffs thus completing out trade. Quite an excellent package sent out. Can't wait to dip into it tonight.


----------



## DanR

zx7rider said:


> I received my end of the trade from rjpuffs thus completing out trade. Quite an excellent package sent out. Can't wait to dip into it tonight.


Any chance you can share a picture with us?


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

62. Adam
63. Bunnosaurusrex
64. Desertlifter
65. Mata777
66. RJPuffs
67. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

62. PatrickBateman
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## zx7rider

once i hit 30 posts, i will gladly.  I guess I'll have to get a bit more active. Still a bit of a lurker here.

Started out with one of the aro's. very enjoyable so far. Smells nice too.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Just post your top 10 fave smokes one post at a time... Then post the pics lol


----------



## PatrickBateman

DanR said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 62. Adam
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 62. PatrickBateman
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


:whoo:
Im so excited!


----------



## Raz_Kaz

Package received from McGreggor57 and OMG I am so excited. Just wanted to update saying package received and will post pics soon as I can take a break from wedding stuff!!

Thank you again McGreggor57 for taking me under your wing!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Glad they arrived in good shape. You were a great partner to have in the NST!


----------



## adamthale

Hey guys, trade I was a part of is complete I will post pics soon. As Bunner said I was Camp.


----------



## Adam

PatrickBateman aka Tim and I are under way!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz

*Currently Trading*

Adam and PatrickBateman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63. Bunnosaurusrex
64. Desertlifter
65. Mata777
66. RJPuffs
67. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

63.
64.
65.
66.
67.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## laloin

adamthale said:


> Hey guys, trade I was a part of is complete I will post pics soon. As Bunner said I was Camp.


glad you got your package of goodies, I labeled the box as tea. I just hope the tobacco hasn't dried out heheh
troy


----------



## laloin

throw me back on the EPS Dan


----------



## zx7rider

RJpuffs has some good taste. I've tried one of the aro's and the hh anniversary kake. I'll probably try another tonight.


----------



## Adam

Got Tim's end in today. He took the opening to add a little bit of explosives in with the shipment... Almost lost a finger... I'll be getting my end in the mail on Monday as I'm about to head out camping for the weekende. Thanks Tim!


----------



## PatrickBateman

I hope you enjoy sir! And have fun camping!! Nothing quite like the great outdoors:boink: 
I cant wait to see what you have in store haha

On another note, check out what I found today....for a whopping 3 dollars!!!









Nothing spectacular, but a cheap way to get a few puffs in this weekend once I get back from the TinderBox and Tobacco Corner :twisted:


----------



## jobes2007

Hey, I'd like to reenter this if possible, sorry it didn't work out last time.


----------



## zx7rider

Finally. Pics of the sample.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz

*Currently Trading*

Adam and PatrickBateman

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63. Bunnosaurusrex
64. Desertlifter
65. Mata777
66. RJPuffs
67. DanR
68. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

63. Jobes2007
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## RJpuffs

zx7rider said:


> Finally. Pics of the sample.


Ah, I remembered to put the note in this time


----------



## Adam

My return end of my trade with Tim is in the mail this morning, so throw me back up onto the list here in the next couple days. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Joey and myself have been discussing our trade in vherf so i believe it is safe to say we are underway... You are in so much trouble joey


----------



## PatrickBateman

Adam said:


> My return end of my trade with Tim is in the mail this morning, so throw me back up onto the list here in the next couple days. Thanks again Tim!


It has been a pleasure sir:yo:


----------



## PatrickBateman

I still cant feel my left hand so this may be a little bit jumbly....
Yesterday I was off. I spent the day relaxing, grilled a burger, did a review on a big cigar, and had a few drinks. Unbeknownst to me I was merely passing time until my demise. Around 4pm I here the doorbell and find this on my doorstep...









I dont know what to expect. I carefully open the lid of the package and barely have time to drop to the floor before my house, riding lawnmower, and bbq got blasted back to the stone age. After resuscitation from my dog ( Thanks Peete!) I crawled and clawed my way through the debris to find the cause of this devastation. Inside the blast crater I find a trove of treasure, to the point I dont even know what I am going to do!!

First I now have a real pipe tool! I can use this instead of my nail and feel a little classy about it too!









And if that wasnt enough, I can extend my collection of pipes +1! This little guy is awesome! (and packed with maltese falcon for a smoke break at work today)









Then the goodies.... 17!!! 17 different kinds of tobacco for my smoking pleasure. I will list everything once I am back home again but I remember there is Maltese Falcon, FrogMorton, 1792 flake, Hamborger Veermeister, Peterson University Flake, Va#1, Stokkebye cube cut, Peterson Holiday Season, Stokkebye PS-24 nougat, and Mac Baron Canilla cream. Just about every single one of them has some great age on it too! Im so excited!!

























And if that wasnt enough....He hit me with a cigar bomb to boot! This explains the smoldering smell that is was still lingering in my house this morning








A Carlos Torano, Cao Maduro, Puros Indios Viejo, Bolivar Maduro, Big Arturo Fuente, And CAO American!
I have yet to try a single one of these and am absolutely thrilled to give them a try!

There are so many things for me to try and I can not wait to go stock up on mason jars to store it all and enjoy each and every single one of these treasures!!
Thank you so much Adam and dont think I will forget this anytime soon:spy:


----------



## Adam

:lol: Glad it all arrived safely. Hope you enjoy it all! And did I include Veermaster? I can't remember. :lol:


----------



## meatcake

I am a total NPS, can I be added into the mix please? I am down for anything. I like medium to full bodied cigars, but have only smoked Price Albert pipe tobacco (literally for the first time, yesterday).


----------



## MontyTheMooch

meatcake said:


> I am a total NPS, can I be added into the mix please? I am down for anything. I like medium to full bodied cigars, but have only smoked Price Albert pipe tobacco (literally for the first time, yesterday).


On V-Herf no less as I sat with a nice bowl of Union Square and watched. Remembering my first time. Dan will have to confirm it, but it looks like you're about to be targeted by DesterLifter. It was nice knowing you dude.  (Dell Guy Voice)Dude! You're gettin' a BEATING!(/Dell Guy Voice)

Brian, from what I saw on V-Herf the pipe he has looks like a billard (straight).


----------



## Desertlifter

MontyTheMooch said:


> Brian, from what I saw on V-Herf the pipe he has looks like a billard (straight).


Not when I'm done with it.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Desertlifter said:


> Not when I'm done with it.


ROFL! Kew! Kew! Go Get'em Flash!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

I'm down for this as an NPS... always looking to expand my experience with pipe tobaccos at this point.


----------



## Desertlifter

Brandon and I are underway.

Heh.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Adam and PatrickBateman

*Currently Trading*

Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

65. Mata777
66. RJPuffs
67. DanR
68. laloin
69. Adam

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

65. AgentJuggernaut
66.
67.
68.
69.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

PM Sent this morning... let's kick this pig.


----------



## mata777

AgentJuggernaut pm'd me, I sent him my tin request.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Adam and PatrickBateman

*Currently Trading*

Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

66. RJPuffs
67. DanR
68. laloin
69. Adam

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

66.
67.
68.
69.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## mikebjrtx

I seem to have come down with a bad case of TAD as of late. If I meet the requirements of a EPS I would love to share with a newbie.


----------



## snagstangl

I would like to sign up as a NPS please. Thanks!


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice knowing ya, Meatcake.....

0312 0860 0001 4704 6530


----------



## tatubom1

I think it is time I sign up for the as a NPS, lets see how this goes.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
DanR and Mikebjrtx
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Adam and PatrickBateman

*Currently Trading*

Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

66. RJPuffs
67. DanR
68. laloin
69. Adam
70. Mikebjrtx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

66. Snagstangl
67. Tatubom1
68.
69.
70.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## tatubom1

DanR has maid contact with me to make arrangements. The order for my end of the trade has been placed will post the tracking number once I get it.


----------



## tatubom1

the tracking number is 9405510200882451622392


----------



## Desertlifter

Received my end from meatcake today - smells awesome, thanks brother!

Hope you have jars.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Adam and PatrickBateman

*Currently Trading*

Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
DanR and Tatubom1

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

66. RJPuffs
68. laloin
69. Adam
70. Mikebjrtx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):* 

66. Snagstangl
68.
69.
70.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## meatcake

Desertlifter said:


> Received my end from meatcake today - smells awesome, thanks brother!
> 
> Hope you have jars.


Glad it go there ok! No I do not have jars but will go get some this weekend. Looking forward to getting the goodies.


----------



## KickinItInSD

I'll jump in as an EPS!


----------



## Desertlifter

meatcake said:


> Glad it go there ok! No I do not have jars but will go get some this weekend. Looking forward to getting the goodies.


"This weekend?" How quaint! LOL

Track & Confirm e-mail update information provided by the U.S. Postal Service.

Label Number: 0312 0860 0001 4704 6530

Service Type: First-Class Packages Delivery Confirmation

Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delivered FRISCO TX 75035 08/09/12 11:29am


----------



## jurgenph

i was pointed to this thread, and would like to sign up as a NPS


J.


----------



## snagstangl

RJPuffs and I have made contact and traded information, I will post again when I get the order placed and get a tracking number.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Adam and PatrickBateman

*Currently Trading*

Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

68. laloin
69. Adam
70. Mikebjrtx
71. KickinItInSD

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):
*
68. JurgenPh
69.
70.
71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## meatcake

Desertlifter said:


> "This weekend?" How quaint! LOL
> 
> Track & Confirm e-mail update information provided by the U.S. Postal Service.
> 
> Label Number: 0312 0860 0001 4704 6530
> 
> Service Type: First-Class Packages Delivery Confirmation
> 
> Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Delivered FRISCO TX 75035 08/09/12 11:29am


Sorry for the delayed reaction guys....but I barely woke up from the explosion that rocked my house. I wish I could take a better picture of all that arrived but the flash and the bags just didn't mesh. I will try again today after work. Also, I got home so late I didn't have time to write down all that I got but I know I got !!!14 BAGS OF TOBACCO!!! 14...FOURTEEN!! HOLY CRAPMONKEYS!! on top of that, a corn cob pipe, button nose, two eyes made out of coal...ok the button nose, and coal part isn't true...but he did include what I THOUGHT was coal, but its a football looking deal that helps restore dry tobacco! Also a tamper tool! Just crazy stuff, see for yourself. 








I will edit this tonight after work with a list of all the tobacco. 
Thanks a ton desertlifter, you weren't joking about me needing mason jars! ARHARHARHARAGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

ok joey my end is in the mail... dc 0311 1660 0002 0115 1507 as soon as i get round to giving joey my ady his will be mailed too!


----------



## jobes2007

Paul, those aren't the rules! Haha... .Now to add more to your box...


----------



## meatcake

OK, it wont let me EDIT my previous post but here is what Desertlifter sent me in the NST bomb: 
nolans downtown special (aro)
Rattrays old gowrie
petersons uni flake
Ennerdale
Macbaren plum cake
CCR? english aro
Cao Eileens dream
PS english luxury
Billy budd
sterling bargain blend
Escudo
Rattrays HOTW
GLP Union Square
PS Black Currant Cav
along with corn cob pipe, tamper, football thingy! crazy!! right!!
Anyway, thanks again, this is going to be hard trying to figure out what to try first.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

meatcake said:


> OK, it wont let me EDIT my previous post but here is what Desertlifter sent me in the NST bomb:
> nolans downtown special (aro)
> Rattrays old gowrie
> petersons uni flake
> Ennerdale
> Macbaren plum cake
> CCR? english aro
> Cao Eileens dream
> PS english luxury
> Billy budd
> sterling bargain blend
> Escudo
> Rattrays HOTW
> GLP Union Square
> PS Black Currant Cav
> along with corn cob pipe, tamper, football thingy! crazy!! right!!
> Anyway, thanks again, this is going to be hard trying to figure out what to try first.


Start with the Union Square and leave a review here!


----------



## DanR

I recieved a bright shiny new tin from Tatubom1 today. I'll be packing his up this weekend!

He's gonna be another fun trade. He hasn't tried many pipe tobaccos yet, but the ones he has tried show he's got good taste!


----------



## Desertlifter

meatcake said:


> OK, it wont let me EDIT my previous post but here is what Desertlifter sent me in the NST bomb:
> CCR? english aro
> Anyway, thanks again, this is going to be hard trying to figure out what to try first.


CCC English Aro. Isn't my handwriting amazing?


----------



## laloin

JurgenPh has made contact with me, we're underway. that and he's not in Canada 
troy


----------



## jurgenph

laloin said:


> JurgenPh has made contact with me, we're underway. that and he's not in Canada
> troy


in the meantime, i've placed an order for your tin.

J.


----------



## madirishman

Throw me on the EPS list please!


----------



## snagstangl

Order has been placed for RJPuffs, I will get him the tracking number when I get it.


----------



## snagstangl

Tracking number has been PMed to RJPuffs.


----------



## jobes2007

Today I received total destruction from Bunnosaurusrex. I knew when I picked up the small flat rate this wasn't going to be any ol bomb, this thing weighed a ton. I open it up and start digging.

Some Navy Flake, very cool, smells great. More MacBaren, with the Virginia Flake, and a smoke slowly warning (I'll save this one for last then....). Some Stonehaven, awesome! Nolan's Maple, an aromatic I haven't had, but it smells nice and sweet.

Then, the next set of baggies came out: Some "Cross Eyed Cricket" which I will be looking up and which is apparently "OLD!", C&D Proper English, and a MacBaren Latakia blend. Awesome.

Wait. What the Hell is this.

A green bag is hidden in the middle of the box, containing an amazing, and HUGE, Nording pipe, which I am so excited to try I can't even explain.

Woah. So, below that. Some Lavish English, some Pirate Kake (that I've only heard good things about), some Billy Bud, some Mac B Plum Cake, and some blending Latakia that I asked Paul for.

Paul, not only have you completely pushed me over the pipe slope, but you've just once again proven how amazing the BOTLs on this site are. The 12 bags of baccy (and they're pretty stuffed bags, btw) would have been awesome, but this pipe just pushed it over the top. Thank you.

Pic:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Great hit Paul!! Enjoy Joey.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

That Cross-Eyed Cricket is about 13 years old.  I bombed Paul with it a month or two ago. Glad you'll get to try some of it!


----------



## hardcz

Duende will be posting in here, I'll be his trader.


----------



## TheRooster

Sign me up as a new pipe smoker... You savages have convinced me I need a new vice.

I just ordered a MacArthur and a Diplomat, along with a 2 oz of Esoterica Blackpool, and a tin of Balkan Sasieni original off of mars cigars.

Edit: And a forever stem, because Herf N' Turf is a son of a bitch.


----------



## tatubom1

I received Dan's end of the trade today. The smell of the box alone was great. Lots of stuff that I have been looking in to trying. Thanks looking forward to trying all of them. I picked it up on the way to work so I will post pics tomorrow morning when I get off but defiantly will try one or two on my brakes.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1

*Currently Trading*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
laloin and Jurgenph

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

69. Adam
70. Mikebjrtx
71. KickinItInSD

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

69. madirishman
70. TheRooster
71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## TheRooster

My half of the trade has been ordered and should be en route tomorrow.


----------



## Adam

MadIrish requested to be put on the EPS list, not NPS. Is he a noob?


----------



## madirishman

No noob here...EPS list is where I belong


----------



## DanR

Oops, my bad! I guess I was going too fast. Thanks for clearing that up guys.*

NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Troutman22 and mturnmm
Laloin and adamthale
RJPuffs and Zx7rider
McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1

*Currently Trading*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
laloin and Jurgenph

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

69. Mikebjrtx
70. Adam
71. KickinItInSD
72. madirishman

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

69. TheRooster
70. 
71.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## TheRooster

I already started my trade with Mike, so you can take us off the lists, I believe.


----------



## Adam

Looks like Rooster is already started with someone. I'm assuming Mike.


----------



## DanR

Ok, I switched it! Adam, you'll be next. Sorry I messed you up there.


----------



## tatubom1

As promised here is the pic










Samuel Gawith 1792
Cornell & Diehl Interlude
Planta MMIV Pear
Esoterica Penzance
GL Pease Sextant
Samuel Gawith Christmas Mix
McClelland 5115 Old World Cake
Mac Baren Plumcake
Peterson Irish Oak
GL Pease Key Largo
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Pistachio
H&H Marble Kake

Thanks again Dan


----------



## RJpuffs

Got Snagstangl's end - sending out his sampler now (tomorrow)!

Back on the EePS list please!


----------



## Spankmeister

Hi, can I get on the Noob list? Thanks!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl

*Currently Trading*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
laloin and Jurgenph
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

70. Adam
71. KickinItInSD
72. madirishman
73. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

70. Spankmeister
71.
72.
73.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## TheRooster

My package has finally shipped...

9405510200883470616249


----------



## jurgenph

laloin said:


> JurgenPh has made contact with me, we're underway. that and he's not in Canada
> troy


the tin that i ordered for you *finally* showed up.
i'll be sending it out tomorrow.

J.


----------



## Adam

Spank got a hold of me today and we are underway!


----------



## laloin

jurgenph said:


> the tin that i ordered for you *finally* showed up.
> i'll be sending it out tomorrow.
> 
> J.


no sweat J. soon as I get your end. I'll package your samples up and send them off 
troy


----------



## Duende

Here I be Hardcz. We'll get this trade going. Thx!


----------



## jurgenph

laloin said:


> no sweat J. soon as I get your end. I'll package your samples up and send them off
> troy


incoming... 03103200000104821245

J.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl

*Currently Trading*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
laloin and Jurgenph
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
Adam and Spankmeister
Hardcz and Duende

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

71. KickinItInSD
72. madirishman
73. RJPuffs
74. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

71.
72.
73.
74.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Hardcz/Mikebjrtx/Derrick_Y and Locksmith (on hold)


----------



## snagstangl

I would try to post a picture of what I got, but dont usually have luck so I will list what RJPuffs sent me:

MacBaren vanilla cream, Macbaren- Black Ambrosia, Erinmore flake

Pete Stoke Luxury Twist Flake

Pete Stoke Luxury Navy Flake

C and D First Responders

Esoterica Dorchester

Mclelland- Acadian Perique

Samuel Gwaith- squadron Leader

Pete Stokkebye- Cube Cube Burley

And bristle pipe cleaners, with the awesome little plastic abrasivers in the cleaners.

Thanks RJPuffs, it is awesome so much to try.


----------



## Spankmeister

Adam here's your tracking #

1Z9YA2750368783511


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

My trade with Mata777 has completed.









Plus some Luxury Twist Flake I put away before thinking to take the photo.


----------



## Adam

Spankmeister said:


> Adam here's your tracking #
> 
> 1Z9YA2750368783511


Right on, sir! Thanks!


----------



## mikebjrtx

On the way DCN 9405 5112 0128 8822 9615 21


----------



## TheRooster

That's a pretty quick turn around, you only got my package this afternoon.


----------



## mata777

My trade with AgentJuggernaut has been completed. I would like to be added to the EPS list again please.


----------



## Blueracer

I'd like to get in on this trading. I'd go on the (NPS) for I am new to the world of pipes and pipe tobacco. Thanks!


----------



## laloin

Jurgenph's end arrived totay. I will have his end out by Monday. Have to assemble his end. btw who told him I like AB stick. He was nice enough to enclose a couple of tag along AB sticks ha


----------



## TheRooster

Mikes half of the trade hit me today. 17 different tobacco samples. Sorry for the terrible pictures.




























In total I received what I believe to be an MM Eaton, a pipe tool (Much needed), a bag of pipe cleaners (Needed these as well), and the following tobaccos:

Stonehaven
Lane 1 Q
Aged Burley Flake
Solari Silver Flake
Royal Yacht
Larry's Blend
Erinmore Flake
1792 Flake
G.H. Black Cherry Twist
Anniversary Kake (The smell alone... My goodness)
Hal O the Wynd 
P.S. Cube Cut
Orlik Golden Sliced
Hamborger Veermeister (Also smells freaking amazing)
A hefty sample of Penzance (I have heard great things)
Full Virginia Flake
Newminster Superior Flake

Obviously I can't thank Mike enough. The Eaton looks like it'll make a great sampler, and also a good flake pipe at least until I figure out exactly how strong is "strong". The tobaccos all look amazing, and the pipe cleaners and pipe tool will obviously help me out tremendously.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster

*Currently Trading*

laloin and Jurgenph
Adam and Spankmeister
Hardcz and Duende

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

71. KickinItInSD
72. madirishman
73. RJPuffs
74. DanR
75. Mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

71. BlueRacer
72.
73.
74.
75.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## KickinItInSD

BlueRacer and I have spoken, and the trade has commenced! GAME ON!


----------



## tag1983

Can I be put on the NPS list? Seems like a really cool idea.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster

*Currently Trading*

laloin and Jurgenph
Adam and Spankmeister
Hardcz and Duende
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

72. madirishman
73. RJPuffs
74. DanR
75. Mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

72. tag1983
73.
74.
75.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## madirishman

Hey Thomas, It looks like we're local! I live near Penn Square Mall. Shoot me a PM and we can arrange the trade!


----------



## jurgenph

laloin said:


> Jurgenph's end arrived totay. I will have his end out by Monday. Have to assemble his end. btw who told him I like AB stick. He was nice enough to enclose a couple of tag along AB sticks ha


heh... i read profiles  enjoy man.

J.


----------



## tag1983

Matt,
I shot you a PM but I'm still getting used to this site. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## laloin

Jurgen your package is on the way to you, should get by wed 8/29/12. via USPS tracking # 03113260000094394539. back on the EPS when you get a chance Dan


----------



## tag1983

My half of the trade has been ordered.


----------



## Blueracer

KickinItInSD said:


> BlueRacer and I have spoken, and the trade has commenced! GAME ON!


Matt your end is on it's way. Tracking # 9405510200793368239255. Enjoy!! Thanks!


----------



## jurgenph

received my sampler from Laloin today, thanks man!









J.


----------



## Adam

Spanky! Forgot to mention your end arrived yesterday. I'll have your package out this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## laloin

jurgenph said:


> received my sampler from Laloin today, thanks man!
> 
> View attachment 40194
> 
> 
> J.


Glad the sample pak arrived save, I forgot to add the Stony at the last moment. Had to reopen the box and add it in. No the USPS wasn't inspecting the box hah. Sure you will want to stab me in the heart for including the Stony caz your gonna be searching the ends of the world looking for some hah


----------



## jurgenph

laloin said:


> Glad the sample pak arrived save, I forgot to add the Stony at the last moment. Had to reopen the box and add it in. No the USPS wasn't inspecting the box hah. Sure you will want to stab me in the heart for including the Stony caz your gonna be searching the ends of the world looking for some hah


that sounds like a challenge 

J.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

McGreggor57 and Raz_Kaz
Bunnosaurusrex and Jobes2007
Desertlifter and meatcake
DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Spankmeister
Hardcz and Duende
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
Madirishman and tag1983

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

73. RJPuffs
74. DanR
75. Mata777
76. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

73.
74.
75.
76.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Impressive....the EPS's are all lined up with nobody to abuse. LOL I'm STILL working through everything that RJPuffs sent me.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Blue's package is on the way!!! 0311255000346525318


----------



## tag1983

Just wanted to say thanks to Matt (madirishman) for hooking me up a lot of great stuff from our trade. I've tried to include a couple pics, which are terrible, but because it's impossible to read, here's what I got:
Frog Morton
Boswell's Raspberry
Anniversary Kake
Carter Hall
G.L. Pease Westminster
Boswell's Bear Blend
I've really been wanting to try several of these, and I loaded up some Anniversary Kake in my cob when I got home...very nice. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## KickinItInSD

Blue, 03112550000346525318 is the tracking #. Forgot a zero.


----------



## madirishman

tag1983 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Matt (madirishman) for hooking me up a lot of great stuff from our trade. I've tried to include a couple pics, which are terrible, but because it's impossible to read, here's what I got:
> Frog Morton
> Boswell's Raspberry
> Anniversary Kake
> Carter Hall
> G.L. Pease Westminster
> Boswell's Bear Blend
> I've really been wanting to try several of these, and I loaded up some Anniversary Kake in my cob when I got home...very nice. Anyway, thanks again!
> View attachment 40236
> View attachment 40237


Enjoy! I'll go back on the EPS list please!


----------



## Adam

Spankmeisters package is on the way, finally... 9405 5036 9930 0126 0597 52

Go ahead and leave me off the EPS list after this one. Will hopefully be in the middle of a move the next time or two my name comes around. Thanks!


----------



## EvoFX

hit me up on the eeeeps list!


----------



## Etrain

Glad I saw this thread! I've been smoking cigars only for the last several years, but I'd love to get going again on the pipe tobacco. My poor pipes would probably appreciate the love!
Please sign me up as a NPS.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and Tatubom1
RJPuffs and Snagstangl
Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983

*Currently Trading*

Adam and Spankmeister
Hardcz and Duende
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

73. RJPuffs
74. DanR
75. Mata777
76. laloin
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

73. Etrain
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Blueracer

KickitinSD "Matt" came through with a very nice sampler.

Thanks so much!!

Sampler includes:

G.L. Pease Odyssey
G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning
P.S. Navy Flake
Stonehaven (4yrs of age)
Vanilla 
Penzance
Luxury Twist Flake
P.S. Bullseye

Peterson Killarney Bent Pipe (Sweet!!)

All this will be greatly enjoyed! Awesome trade! Hope you enjoy your end as well!


----------



## Etrain

PM has been sent to RJPuffs.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## RJpuffs

Etrain said:


> PM has been sent to RJPuffs.
> Thanks,
> Eric


Wishlist sent ... in progress!


----------



## Etrain

Package has shipped, DC 9405510200881481131232
Thanks!


----------



## jbrown287

I would love to sign up. Just bought my first pipe today.


----------



## Tr1gger

I'm up for a trade. I'm collecting different tobaccos for my new pipe smoking husband. I'm on the cigars right now, but adore the smell of the aromatics, and some non aromatics. I'm looking to help broaden his palate. So far he really likes a blend I found from Mclelland I believe called 'black and lemon', a custom made strong blend by an 80+ German lady tobacconist called black cherry (it really is black), and I got him a tin of Ashton's guilty pleasure of cbid which is a nice occasional dessert smoke. The mmx (not sure what brand) from our local is less smooth apparently. If anyone is interested, though I haven't checked with him, he got a tin from said German lady of Samuel Gawith bracken flake, which seemed very strong. Although opened, only a spare quarter pipe was smoked, if anyone at all is interested in stronger tobaccos. 

Or, hit me up with what you desire, and let's see if we can give him a heavenly surprise!


----------



## KickinItInSD

^^^Coolest wife ever^^^


----------



## Spankmeister

Thanks to Adam for this generous package!
Macbarren Va Flake
Dunhill Early Morning pipe
McCelland Blue Mt.
McCelland Christmas Cheer
Samual Ganith Squadron Leader
Stokkebye CUBE Cut
Mac Barren Vanilla Cream
Stokkebye ps-24 Nougat 
Rattrays Old Gowrie
McCelland Frog Morton
Samual Ganith Black XX
Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
McCelland Blackeney's Bayou Slice
McCelland Black Sea Sokhoym
Presbyterian Mixture

Wow! Thanks Man.


----------



## Tr1gger

KickinItInSD said:


> ^^^Coolest wife ever^^^


Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

Etrain said:


> Package has shipped, DC 9405510200881481131232
> Thanks!


Got his end - sampler goes out in the morn - putta me back on the EPS list!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
Adam and Spankmeister

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
RJPuffs and Etrain

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

74. DanR
75. Mata777
76. laloin
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

74. Jbrown287
75. Tr1gger
76.
77.
78.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Tr1gger

Whoops. I finally worked it out and read the first post about how it works (although I'd been filled in briefly). I'm not actually up to five days yet. Got carried away! I definitely don't mind waiting any length of time to try this. I'm not in as big a rush as it seems. 

I'm also wondering if any of the veteran traders like any of the aromatics? My husband seems to enjoy them, so it would be great to trade with someone who also likes them and could share some good brands to look out for.


----------



## mata777

Tr1gger said:


> Whoops. I finally worked it out and read the first post about how it works (although I'd been filled in briefly). I'm not actually up to five days yet. Got carried away! I definitely don't mind waiting any length of time to try this. I'm not in as big a rush as it seems.
> 
> I'm also wondering if any of the veteran traders like any of the aromatics? My husband seems to enjoy them, so it would be great to trade with someone who also likes them and could share some good brands to look out for.


Hello I'm your trading partner. Honestly I think your husband would benefit more from trying different types of tobaccos opposed to strictly aromatics. I could do all aromatics for the trade if you wish or mix it up some with different stuff. In all honesty I believe life is all about variety, I couldn't see my self smoking just one of the following. Virginia's, English blends, or aromatics for the rest of my life. I enjoy all of them too much. Please pm me when you complete the required days to get everything going.


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and Etrain


Back on EPS list pleeez! He should be getting the sampler any minute now.


----------



## Tr1gger

Oh hi! I'll pm. I agree about variety. I just thought to ask, because I wondered if just like with infused cigars, maybe some men eschewed aros entirely.


----------



## Tr1gger

I remember why I made that request for aros now. I was informed by a fellow vherfer that I had a bomb on the way. Knowing that he doesnt smoke any aros, I was hoping to even it out a bit for the husband, who likes both.

I believe he's mainly got english blends on the way, as that is the 'bombers' preferred smoke.


----------



## Tr1gger

Perhaps this should be happening in pm, but. Just spoke to the husband. He'd love to try anything you think would be worth trying mata. It was me that liked the aromatic room smell:doh:. He likes them too, but would like to expand his palate in all directions, just as you said.

BTW, if you have something special you would like picked up, he's in Nashville right now, and is thinking of dropping in a nice tobacco store we went to last time we were there.


----------



## Tr1gger

http://http://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?q=&layer=c&z=17&sll=36.151522,-86.804107&cid=6113819023186870421&panoid=IMR_lZeU-SgRwZ-dRDLeUQ&cbp=13,201.78590605575079,,0,0

Elliston Pipe and Tobacco is the place.


----------



## Etrain

Today I received a great sampler package from Ron aka RJ aka RJPuffs. Previously when I smoked pipes, I didn't really try very many different varieties, so this is going to be a great experience for me. In addition to the tobacco, Ron gave me a couple of sentences about each one that I will use as a guide as I'm trying them out. The aroma just upon opening the package itself was fantastic.










He included the following blends: MacBaren Vanilla Cream, MacBaren Black Ambrosia, Erinmore Flake, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, C&D First Responders, Esoterica Dorchester, Samual Gawith Squadron Leader, and finally some Tambolaka. Apparently I'm not to be operating any large machinery while smoking the last one. He also included some bristle cleaners, so I can get back started right away. There's a very nice rain coming down outside (a rare event out here in West Texas), so I'll be hitting the porch with one shortly. The problem will be choosing which one!

Thanks again Ron!
Eric


----------



## mata777

Tr1gger backed out of the trade via pm. I let it go. Too bad, I have some high quality aro's from boswells, solani, h&h, and 4noggins. Her reason is that is that she just decided that she has been overwhelmed with bombs from other members. I'm ready for trade with another newbie who can appreciate the concept of this trade thread. 

I would like to be put back on the eps list.


----------



## Tr1gger

mata777 said:


> Tr1gger backed out of the trade via pm. I let it go as i don't want to force anyone into a trade. Too bad, I have some high quality aro's from boswells, solani, h&h, and 4noggins. Her reason is that is that she just decided that she has been overwhelmed with bombs from other members. I'm ready for trade with another newbie who can appreciate the concept of this trade thread.
> 
> I would like to be put back on the eps list.


Hey mata,

I don't want a bad vibe at all. It's true I put myself up here before I knew what a bomb was, and before people started hitting me with them, and telling me they were on the way, and it freaked me out, because I'm the one responsible for the 'tobacco management' in the household . And also because I feel compelled to return each favor, and it is very time consuming!

However, you sound like a very experienced smoker that I would love to learn from. Also, as I said, most of the blends sent and being sent (from my understanding) are definitely on the richer side. I don't want to be a flake ( excuse the pun), and embarrass myself here so soon with bad behavior. Let's trade on, if you don't mind. I feel like a bit of a dick.

Cheers,

Sandrine


----------



## mata777

Tr1gger said:


> Hey mata,
> 
> I don't want a bad vibe at all. It's true I put myself up here before I knew what a bomb was, and before people started hitting me with them, and telling me they were on the way, and it freaked me out, because I'm the one responsible for the 'tobacco management' in the household . And also because I feel compelled to return each favor, and it is very time consuming!
> 
> However, you sound like a very experienced smoker that I would love to learn from. Also, as I said, most of the blends sent and being sent (from my understanding) are definitely on the richer side. I don't want to be a flake ( excuse the pun), and embarrass myself here so soon with bad behavior. Let's trade on, if you don't mind. I feel like a bit of a dick.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sandrine


Quite honestly I'm a man of my word. I never reverse my decisions. Perhaps you will find what your husband enjoys via the bombs. Good luck in your endeavors.

Mata777

I still want to go back on the eps list please.


----------



## Tr1gger

Phew! Lucky I caught this. My finger was just about to hit the buy button on your tobacco. No problem. I'm sorry you seem so put out. All the best someone more preferable to deal with.


----------



## Tr1gger

mata777 said:


> I never reverse my decisions.


Wow. That must be hard not only on yourself, but those around you too. Everybody makes the occasional mistake, or errs in their decision making once in a while Mata.


----------



## Chris0673

Can I get on the Newbie list?


----------



## DanR

I received my end from JBrown287. His end will be packed up tomorrow. I'm also returning Mata777 to the front of the list.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
DanR and JBrown287

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

75. Mata777
76. laloin
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
75. Chris0673
76.
77.
78.
79.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Chris0673

So since my name is on the top for NPS what do I do now?


----------



## jbrown287

PM the person you have been paired with and see what they want you to order and exchange addy's.


----------



## Chris0673

Ok cool. PM sent to mata77


----------



## mata777

Chris0673 said:


> Ok cool. PM sent to mata77


Just responded back to your pm with my tin request.

Thanks DanR for bumping me back up to the list!


----------



## Koach Kuku

I guess I'll sign up as a NPS... I just got bombed a pipe and two kinds of tobacco. Plumcake and squad leader.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
DanR and JBrown287
Mata777 and Chris0673

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
76. laloin
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
76. Koach Kuku
77.
78.
79.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Fraze

I would like to sign up as a noob, not sure on the requirements to do so.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
DanR and JBrown287
Mata777 and Chris0673

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
76. laloin
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
76. Koach Kuku
77. Fraze
78.
79.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Fraze

I don't think I can pm yet, but as soon as I'm able, I'll send it.

Thanks


----------



## Koach Kuku

I PM'd my trading partner yesterday, haven't heard back.


----------



## Fraze

Is it post count(10) or 5 days, or both to be able to pm?


----------



## KickinItInSD

I'll sign up again as a EPS!


----------



## laloin

Sorry Kevin. New job has got me busy. I justed pm you my wishes and my address. Let the games begin


----------



## jbrown287

Got DanR's end today.

Briar fox, GL Pease Key Largo, Middleton Walnut, McClelland Honey Dew, Mac Baren Plumcake, Estorica Margate 









Salani Aged Burley Flake, H&H Anni Kake, Mac Baren Vintage Syrian, H&H Marble Kake, Planta Pear, Esoterica Stonehaven









Cant thank you enough for the generous amount of tobacco. There are a few I have never heard of and a few that I have been looking at. Cant wait to fire up a bowl.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
77. Madirishman
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs
80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
77. Fraze
78.
79.
80.
81.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## madirishman

Trade has been initiated with Fraze, PM sent!


----------



## Fraze

madirishman said:


> Trade has been initiated with Fraze, PM sent!


Received, and order will be placed shortly!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Mata777 and AgentJuggernaut
Mikebjrtx and TheRooster 
laloin and Jurgenph
Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
Madirishman and Fraze

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs
80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
78.
79.
80.
81.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Fraze

Order has been placed!


----------



## Chris0673

Order placed!


----------



## slap1914

I'd like to sign up as a NPS


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
Madirishman and Fraze

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs
80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
78. slap1914
79.
80.
81.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jobes2007

You can throw me on the EPS list!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
Madirishman and Fraze

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):
*
78. EvoFX
79. RJPuffs
80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)
*
78. slap1914
79.
80.
81.
82.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## slap1914

PM sent to EvoFX


----------



## laloin

KuKu end arrived today, I will have his end out by Monday I hope. back on the EPS when he gets his end


----------



## Goatmilk

I'd like to join the NPS list


----------



## mata777

My tin came in from Chris0623. Samplers are inbound!!


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
RJPuffs and Etrain
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
Madirishman and Fraze
EvoFX and slap1914

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

79. RJPuffs
80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

79. Goatmilk
80.
81.
82.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Goatmilk

PM Sent


----------



## laloin

Kuku end will go out this weekend, been swamped with work sorry


----------



## RJpuffs

Goatmilk said:


> PM Sent


Wishlist sent!


----------



## johnmoss

Been awhile. I think I'll take another go as an EPS.


----------



## DanR

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
Madirishman and Fraze
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007
83. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80.
81.
82.
83.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Fraze

Wow, got my end back from Madirishman today, what a haul.
Perfect timing as well because I'm going up north this weekend, and I'm gonna have some time to try these out.








What an awesome sampler!


----------



## Koach Kuku

no worries i know the feeling...



laloin said:


> Kuku end will go out this weekend, been swamped with work sorry


----------



## Goatmilk

Package to Ron on the way


----------



## commonsenseman

How're things going around here Dan?


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> How're things going around here Dan?


Howdy Jeff! It's good to see you back again. Things are running smoothly here, I think.


----------



## RJpuffs

Goatmilk said:


> Package to Ron on the way


Got his end, sent out his sampler - done as soon as he receives it!

Back on the EPS end, please!


----------



## rcruz1211

I would love to get in on this fantastic newbie trade. I smoked my first bowl today ( PX selection...CPT Black and it was not very good) and would love to try some recommended blends. I am US military stationed in Germany but please to do let that scare you off because shipping is simple. The package must go through the USPS with a customs form and the sender only pays the priority shipping rate to New York. After that the military takes over and the tobacco should be to me within 7 days. Thanks for the chance to experience some new tobaccos!


----------



## jobes2007

Come on.... I want to blow someone up! I may get trigger happy if this keeps taking a while.... Haha


----------



## Fraze

jobes2007 said:


> Come on.... I want to blow someone up! I may get trigger happy if this keeps taking a while.... Haha


Man, can I sign up twice? Invites like these are tempting!


----------



## huskers

jobes2007 said:


> Come on.... I want to blow someone up! I may get trigger happy if this keeps taking a while.... Haha


I'm debating on signing up but I'd prolly be with Dan.


----------



## rcruz1211

jobes2007 said:


> Come on.... I want to blow someone up! I may get trigger happy if this keeps taking a while.... Haha


 I'll be your huckleberry!!!!


----------



## Fraze

Honestly, not meaning to be a mooch, but are you allowed to participate more than once?

I would happily provide a trader with the tobacco of their choice to go in again.


----------



## slap1914

Package is on the way to EvoFX. Usps 0312086000032192526


----------



## DanR

Huskers, are you in??

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007
83. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211
81.
82.
83.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

Fraze said:


> Honestly, not meaning to be a mooch, but are you allowed to participate more than once?
> 
> I would happily provide a trader with the tobacco of their choice to go in again.


Sorry, only once per Newbie.


----------



## rcruz1211

PM sent to KickinItInSD!


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*


EpS me!


----------



## thelogomat

Can I get in on the newbie deal- as a newbie?
I read the rules- but I'm hoping someone would like to make an exception as I just received a tin of McLelland's Holiday Spirit 2012.
Opened it- took out one pinch & it's not for me (yet). So- to be resourceful I'd like to swap said tin for some samples. Possible? Any takers? How does this thing work?

-Matt


----------



## DanR

E


thelogomat said:


> Can I get in on the newbie deal- as a newbie?
> I read the rules- but I'm hoping someone would like to make an exception as I just received a tin of McLelland's Holiday Spirit 2012.
> Opened it- took out one pinch & it's not for me (yet). So- to be resourceful I'd like to swap said tin for some samples. Possible? Any takers? How does this thing work?
> 
> -Matt


Hi Matt. Welcome to Puff and the Newbie Sampler Trade. The way the rules work on this thread is that the newbie buys the experienced piper a full, sealed tin of his wish.

Honestly, most of the experienced guys are probably throwing those traded tins in their cellar, rather than opening them up right away. Also, there are a number that don't prefer aromatics (similar to your experience). If someone wants to trade you for that tin of holiday spirit, they'll PM you. In the meantime, if you still want to sign up for the newbie trade, just let me know for sure. I hope you do because for one sealed tin, you will certainly get to try a large variety of new tobaccos.

Cheers!


----------



## DanR

Sorry RJ, I missed that somehow. You're added..

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007
83. johnmoss
84. RJPuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211
81.
82.
83.
84.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## laloin

Kuku end is in the mail. he should get it by friday. will have tracking # tomorrow. Back on the EPS please


----------



## huskers

Ok, what the hell.

I'm gonna give this a try. 

I'm having a hell of a time with my cob pipe and PA if you have been following my threads at all.

I'm hoping to find some tobacco that I actually like.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Dan,

Go ahead and throw me on the EPS...time to get a bit more active on this great site!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## DanR

Awesome, thanks for joining up Mike!

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD
81. DanR
82. Jobes2007
83. johnmoss
84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211
81. huskers
82.
83.
84.
85.
86.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## thelogomat

Please sign me up- I will do something else with the holiday spirit.
There is a decent cigar shop nearby that has a good assortment of english, etc. tins for the swap.

How do I find out when I'm at the top of the list?

-Matt


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> Howdy Jeff! It's good to see you back again. Things are running smoothly here, I think.


It's good to be back! I'm making an effort to be around more, so let me know if you'd like any help with this thread, or if you need an EPS to take on a newbie or two :heh:


----------



## sweater88

ok so my buddy Pete (ouiracrazypinhead) has convinced me to sign up as a noob for this. 

I'd like to do the double tin trade if my eps is up for it, if not, thats fine too.


----------



## DanR

Matt - I've got you on the list. You are paired with Jobes2007.
Joe - You are paired with JohnMoss, so just discuss the "big" trade with him in your PMs.

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Danr and huskers

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD
82. Jobes2007
83. johnmoss
84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211
82. thelogomat
83. sweater88
84.
85.
86.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## johnmoss

Joe, has made contact. We're underway.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

johnmoss said:


> Joe, has made contact. We're underway.


don't feel compelled to go easy on Sweaterboy, John...he's an ex hockey player and can take a beating:mrgreen:


----------



## sweater88

HEY!!!!!!!!! who asked you anyway pinhead!

And John, whatever you do, just don't forget I'm a bomber at heart. Pipe bombs are not in my salvo yet, but I have no problem retaliating with cigars, and I know you smoke cigars as well as a pipe!


----------



## jtree26

I'd like to go on the EPS list.


----------



## laloin

oh noooo member of the LOB are creeping through the woodwork, watch your mailbox people. They tend to explode when the Lob are involved


----------



## BigBehr

I have been away for a while but now im back. Please add me to the EPS. Its been too long, Watch out!


----------



## jobes2007

Thelogomatt and I are well underway. Poor noob doesn't know what kind of hurt he has coming to him...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Alright guys. I'm gonna take a stab at this. Add me to the NPS list. Woot Woot!!! :whoo:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
Jobes2007 and thelogomat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD

84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211

84. mjohnsoniii
85.
86.
87.
88.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Alrighty people, I'm taking over this rodeo for a while. NO MORE FUN :hand:


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> Alrighty people, I'm taking over this rodeo for a while. NO MORE FUN :hand:


Thanks Jeff, it's good to have you back. Now I can concentrate on my bombing efforts! :biggrin:


----------



## huskers

DanR said:


> Thanks Jeff, it's good to have you back. Now I can concentrate on my bombing efforts! :biggrin:


:boink::lol:


----------



## johnmoss

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't feel compelled to go easy on Sweaterboy, John...he's an ex hockey player and can take a beating:mrgreen:


Don't worry. Mr Sweater (AKA Deadman) already made a mistake by trying to pass an obvious threat off as a joke. I don't post much on the pipe side, but that's just means people under estimate my cellar. I'll take good care of your friend.


----------



## sweater88

threats? me? Everyone knows I'm all bark and no bite


----------



## mjohnsoniii

PM sent


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

laloin said:


> oh noooo member of the LOB are creeping through the woodwork, watch your mailbox people. They tend to explode when the Lob are involved


that is a highly erroneous statement, Sir..The Legion of BOOM!!! is a purely defensive organization, comprised of peace-loving folks who take up arms against the aggressive actions of mailbox-hating lunatics who wreak havoc indiscriminately against the good men and women folk of Puff.


----------



## Koach Kuku

rec'd from laloin today, hope you enjoy your escudo x2!


----------



## mikebjrtx

Can I get in line to EPS


----------



## laloin

enjoy the journey into the pipe world Kuku. Glad it arrived safe and sound


----------



## laloin

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that is a highly erroneous statement, Sir..The Legion of BOOM!!! is a purely defensive organization, comprised of peace-loving folks who take up arms against the aggressive actions of mailbox-hating lunatics who wreak havoc indiscriminately against the good men and women folk of Puff.


where's Pinhead Jr. are you hiding Pete. I was soo looking forward to my mailbox going boom. guess your all talk muahhhahahhahha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

laloin said:


> where's Pinhead Jr. are you hiding Pete. I was soo looking forward to my mailbox going boom. guess your all talk muahhhahahhahha


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I think he just called you out."

Herfabomber: "Yes, I know he did"

Pinhead Jr.: "so, whatcha gonna do?"

Herfabomber: "If I tell, it spoils the fun"


----------



## DanR

I recieved my end from huskers today. His end will go out Monday. If you've been following his threads, you know that I have a big job in front of me. I've gotta find him some tobacco that makes pipe smoking fun for him...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
EvoFX and slap1914
RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
Jobes2007 and thelogomat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

80. KickinItInSD

84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

80. rcruz1211

84. mjohnsoniii
85.
86.
87.
88. 
89.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Goatmilk

Recieved my samples from Ron aka RJ aka RJPuffs








Thanks again Ron


----------



## Chris0673

Got my samples from Mata77! My tent smells so good now! Thanks Jose!


----------



## KickinItInSD

rcruz and I are in negotiations!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

84. mjohnsoniii
85.
86.
87.
88. 
89.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

Got Huskers in the mail this morning. You can put me back on the EPS list when it shows up...

DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0177 5720 19


----------



## thelogomat

2.5 tins sent to my EPS jobes2007 this morning!


----------



## mata777

Chris0673 said:


> Got my samples from Mata77! My tent smells so good now! Thanks Jose!
> View attachment 41092


Glad they made it to you safely brother. Enjoy and thank you!

I would like to go back on the EPS list please.


----------



## johnmoss

Received Joe's end yesterday. He even sent a little something extra...of course that means so did I. 

9405 5036 9930 0180 7819 89


----------



## sweater88

It wasn't me, they must have dropped that in the box on accident


----------



## jobes2007

Received my tins today, really looking forward to letting that Frog Morton age! And, here's your DC pal: 0312 1430 0001 7850 7468 (at least I think this is the right code, if it's going somewhere else, then let me know. I sent out a few packages today)


----------



## Tony78

Could I please be added to the NPS list?


----------



## EvoFX

package sent! 

Send me back to the EEEPS


----------



## huskers

Holy Hell Dan!

16 samples of tobacco!!!!

and 3 tins of Snuff!










Hopefully, you can see the writing on the bags. If not I can post all the names.

Dan believe it or not, the Snuff had me most intrigued. I used to chew but gave it up. So I really wanted to try this but was a bit afraid of taking to much and getting sick like I did when I first started chewing.

I tried about a pea size of the German one and I did fine. I will have to try a bit more later to see if I can get a better buzz.

Thanks Dan, this all looks very interesting. I intend on trying some tonight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Dan da man!


----------



## sweater88

whoa!!! haha, you probably thought you'd be fine with a dozen half pint jars......back to the store with you!


----------



## huskers

I'll have to say though, I've tried about 6 hits of this snuff. Pea size minimum and I have yet to get a buzz?

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DanR

huskers said:


> I'll have to say though, I've tried about 6 hits of this snuff. Pea size minimum and I have yet to get a buzz?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I don't really get a buzz from snuff either, just a bit of a calming when it's been too long between pipes (or cigars).

As far as the tobacco, just stick your nose in and see what pleases you...


----------



## huskers

DanR said:


> I don't really get a buzz from snuff either, just a bit of a calming when it's been too long between pipes (or cigars).
> 
> As far as the tobacco, just stick your nose in and see what pleases you...


I sprang for the frog morton on the bayou.....not bad.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

huskers said:


> Holy Hell Dan!
> 
> 16 samples of tobacco!!!!
> 
> and 3 tins of Snuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you can see the writing on the bags. If not I can post all the names.
> 
> Dan believe it or not, the Snuff had me most intrigued. I used to chew but gave it up. So I really wanted to try this but was a bit afraid of taking to much and getting sick like I did when I first started chewing.
> 
> I tried about a pea size of the German one and I did fine. I will have to try a bit more later to see if I can get a better buzz.
> 
> Thanks Dan, this all looks very interesting. I intend on trying some tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions?


That's awesome!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

84. RJPuffs
85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

84. mjohnsoniii
85. Tony78
86.
87.
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Sorry everyone, was puking my guts out the past couple days, feeling much better now though! uke:

Hopefully I didn't miss anything, let me know if I did!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> 84. RJPuffs
> 
> 84. mjohnsoniii
> 
> ...Hopefully I didn't miss anything, let me know if I did!


My end has been sent to RJ. Got an order confirmation# but no tracking info.


----------



## Tony78

PM sent to laloin. Thanks for adding me to the list so quickly.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Madirishman and tag1983
kickinItInSD and BlueRacer
DanR and JBrown287
Madirishman and Fraze
Mata777 and Chris0673
laloin and Koach Kuku
RJPuffs and Goatmilk

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

85. laloin
86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

85. Tony78
86.
87.
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## thelogomat

Received package from EPS Jobes2007.
It even came with a pipe! Done deal- thank you.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
johnmoss and sweater88
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

86.
87.
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## sweater88

you can put John and I down as done, as in I'm done. Blown to bits here! Check out the pr0n!










here's the run down in no particular order.

peterson old dublin
accountants mix
dunhill emp
nightcap
sl fvf 2009
two friends english choc
cao cherry bomb
ps lux navy flake
pls lux twist
mcb vanilla cream
stonehaven 2010

pipe cleaners, AND, obviously John has seen my posts on the other side because he knows I'm a whore for all thing partagas, so he hit me with a psd4 and the one cigar everyone should have in their humi, the one and only CoRo!

Thank you John, this was way over and above...now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go smoke something!!!!


----------



## laloin

request sent off to Tony78. Let loose the dogs of war


----------



## scopawl

I'd like to get involved as a newbie, please! Although I would like to add that because I don't live in the US like most of you guys, whoever I get paired up with might want to request something a little more expensive to cover his shipping costs, and I'm alright with that!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

86. MiamiMikePA
87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

86. scopawl
87.
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Tony78

Combustibles ordered and on the way to laloin.


----------



## BigBehr

scopawl said:


> I'd like to get involved as a newbie, please! Although I would like to add that because I don't live in the US like most of you guys, whoever I get paired up with might want to request something a little more expensive to cover his shipping costs, and I'm alright with that!


Happy to pick this up if the other two want to pass due to intl shipping.


----------



## scopawl

BigBehr said:


> Happy to pick this up if the other two want to pass due to intl shipping.


Thanks Ryan.
The PM has been sent to MiamiMikePA so I'll let you know if he's okay with it or not!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Just received and responded to Paul's PM...We are currently in talks now as I have no problem shipping to Sweden.

P.S. Paul, if you don't hear from me for a day or so don't think I'm ignoring you. I live in the northeast and we are anticipating power loss for a few days because of the hurricane. Thanks!


----------



## johnmoss

I'll go another round as an EPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78
MiamiMikePA and scopawl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

87.
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Guess I'll have to make this just a "little" bit sweeter since the package is going over seas. Wouldn't want to spend the $$$ on shipping and not make the package worth it! :wink: lane: :boom:


----------



## Ridgerunnr

Love to be signed up as NPS. The wifey is nps too..shes looking forward to this as well!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and slap1914
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78
MiamiMikePA and scopawl

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

87. jtree26
88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

87. Ridgerunnr
88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Ridgerunnr

PM sent to jtree26


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

sweater88 said:


> you can put John and I down as done, as in I'm done. Blown to bits here! Check out the pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the run down in no particular order.
> 
> peterson old dublin
> accountants mix
> dunhill emp
> nightcap
> sl fvf 2009
> two friends english choc
> cao cherry bomb
> ps lux navy flake
> pls lux twist
> mcb vanilla cream
> stonehaven 2010
> 
> pipe cleaners, AND, obviously John has seen my posts on the other side because he knows I'm a whore for all thing partagas, so he hit me with a psd4 and the one cigar everyone should have in their humi, the one and only CoRo!
> 
> Thank you John, this was way over and above...now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go smoke something!!!!


looks like it's back to the store for more mason jars for you too, Sweaterboy:biglaugh:

very nicely done, John


----------



## slap1914

I received my package from EvoFX today. Our trade is complete.


----------



## jtree26

Ridgerunnr and I are underway.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Received a msg from RJ (RJPuffs) yesterday. He says that they have no power from the storm and the post office is locked down in flood zone. Things should be stabilizing soon there. He wants me to let you guys know that he has no power and limited internet - otherwise they are OK.


----------



## Ridgerunnr

Pkg enroute to JTREE26..


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## commonsenseman

mjohnsoniii said:


> Received a msg from RJ (RJPuffs) yesterday. He says that they have no power from the storm and the post office is locked down in flood zone. Things should be stabilizing soon there. He wants me to let you guys know that he has no power and limited internet - otherwise they are OK.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Got my tin from scopawl today, will be sending his samples out today or tomorrow. We decided to go a bit larger because of the over sea shipping. Have to admit the man out did himself...8oz tin of GLP JackKnife Plug...Thanks Paul


----------



## laloin

tony78 end arrived today, I asked for 2 oz of either Anniversary kake or marble cake. what he do. sends me both of AK and MK and threw in a tin of frog morton. he's end will go out on Monday. back on the EPS


----------



## rcruz1211

Order sent to KickinItInSD through pipesandcigars.com. Order # pipes-cigars-tobacco-360800.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

88. 
89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93. 
94.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



MiamiMikePA said:


>


That looks so good I can almost taste it!


----------



## jobes2007

I'll pop myself back on the EPS list as well... We need some noobs!


----------



## nikonnut

I would like to sign up


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
laloin and Tony78
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

88. BigBehr
89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

88. nikonnut
89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## BigBehr

Got a PM from nikonnut and sent requests back......... Now time to start packing.....


----------



## laloin

Tony78 end went out in the mail today, you should be getting it wed or thurs. Enjoy back on the EPS please Dave


----------



## Tony78

I got the care package from Laloin today. 6 very tasty looking samples.... Thank you very much.










Luxury Navy Flake
Escudo Navy Deluxe
C&D Haunted Bookshop
H&H Anniversary Kake
PS Luxury Bullseye Flake
And a bag labeled "Walnut" which I assume is John Middleton Walnut?

Laloin, please let me know if I got these correct. Thanks again!!! ...now to decide which one to try first.

Laloin and I are complete.


----------



## nikonnut

Well I'm behind the curve posting but my part of my trade with BigBehr shipped yesterday. He should see it tomorrow


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914
laloin and Tony78

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. 
90. 
91. 
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Ridgerunnr

Jtree26 has his pkg...just got my delicious sampling pkg...
Sam gawith full Va flake
Gl pease blackpoint
Estoerica stonehaven
SG 1792 flake
Esoterica penzance
Erinmore flake
Rattray red rapparee
Orlik golden sliced
Gl P telegraph hill
Peter stokkeybe bullseye flake
Hamborger veermaster
Mclelland 2020

Thanks a ton....now to hide it so wife doesnt smoke it up LOLL


----------



## laloin

yep that John middleton walnut, a light english. all the blends I included are virginias, or Va/per. I wanted you to compare escudo to bulleye. very similuar but yummy 
none of the blends are nic bombs, unlike 1792 ha 
troy


----------



## KickinItInSD

Finally got the package out to Richie! DC: 03112550000346564416. Package got rejected the first time...apparently tobacco
is not allowed to be shipped to his APO... A package of Dried mango's are coming your way


----------



## BigSarge

Been eyeing this thread for awhile. New to pipes so sign me up as a NPS please.


----------



## jobes2007

.... Can I have Pete as my noob?


----------



## BigSarge

jobes2007 said:


> .... Can I have Pete as my noob?


Now now Joey. That wouldn't be fair. To Me! Rules is Rules.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914
laloin and Tony78
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. BigSarge
90. 
91. 
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



jobes2007 said:


> .... Can I have Pete as my noob?


As long as all of the EPS's above you agree to it, sure.


----------



## BigSarge

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trade*
> 
> RJPuffs and Goatmilk
> Jobes2007 and thelogomat
> Johnmoss and sweater88
> EvoFX and slap1914
> laloin and Tony78
> jtree26 and Ridgerunnr
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Hardcz and Duende
> Danr and huskers
> KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
> RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
> MiamiMikePA and scopawl
> BigBehr and nikonnut
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 89. mikebjrtx
> 90. DanR
> 91. mata777
> 92. EvoFX
> 93. johnmoss
> 94. laloin
> 95. jobes2007
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*
> 
> 89. BigSarge
> 90.
> 91.
> 92.
> 93.
> 94.
> 95.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> As long as all of the EPS's above you agree to it, sure.


Better get to work Joey! Personally I don't think you can do it.:cheeky:


----------



## jobes2007

Sigh. I'll let it go for this one. You're lucky.


----------



## jobes2007

Also, there's no rule that I can't send a noob that isn't mine a sampler...


----------



## commonsenseman

jobes2007 said:


> Also, there's no rule that I can't send a noob that isn't mine a sampler...


I most definitely cannot control that!


----------



## BStanley

Im new to pipes but ill trade. Just get some tins in the mail and breaking in a new pipe, trying to figure out what tobacco I like.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914
laloin and Tony78
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. BigSarge
90. BStanley
91. 
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## BigSarge

jobes2007 said:


> Also, there's no rule that I can't send a noob that isn't mine a sampler...


I'm pretty sure that is a rule. A rule of survival.


----------



## DanR

BStanley - you need a few more posts, and maybe a few more days on the forum, then PM ability will open up for you. Let's leave you in your current spot (with me :biggrin and as soon as you get PM-ability, we'll start our trade. Now, get to posting!


----------



## BigSarge

PM sent. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Longer ash

I would like to get in on this as a fairly new pipe smoker I am still learning what I like


----------



## BigBehr

Got my end yesterday!!!! 2 oz of FVF and a giant bag of Shortcut to mushrooms!!!! Just you wait!!!! Tick Tick Tick.......


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

RJPuffs and Goatmilk
Jobes2007 and thelogomat
Johnmoss and sweater88
EvoFX and slap1914
laloin and Tony78
jtree26 and Ridgerunnr

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. BigSarge
90. BStanley
91. Longer ash
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## scopawl

Received my goodie-bag (...box?) today from Mike. You can take us off the list, Jeff.

In case the photos didn't turn out well, here's what I received:
GL Pease Jackknife Plug
Irish Flake
Escudo Navy Deluxe
Esoterica Dorchester
Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster
Stonehaven
Esoterica Penzance
Kramer's Danny Kaye
Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian
Samuel Gawith Grousemoor
McClelland/P&C Lazy Days

Now the fun part, where to start?!

Thanks Mike, you've really blown me away here!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl

*Currently Trading* *---Any updates on these?---*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. BigSarge
90. BStanley
91. Longer ash
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

I think BStanley gave up on us. I guess we could give it a few more days, but he's not been back on since his original post.


----------



## nikonnut

I received my box of delights from Ryan (BigBehr). Wow! What a generous brother! He went all out!

























Just in case the pics are to small here they are in list form...
Boswell Berry Cobbler
Mac Baren The Solent Mixture
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake from 2010
Dunhill Royal Yatch
Samuel Gawith Pefection
Boswells Best
Boswells Northwoods
Boswell Christmas Cookie
Hearth and Home Larrys Blend
Dunhill Nightcap
Esoterica Margate
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
G.L. Pease Meridian
Cornell and Diehl Billy Budd
Balkan Sobranie
Dunhill London Mixture
Sutliff Blend No.5
Samuel Gawith Navy Flake
Esoterica Penzance
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Dunhill 965
Tambo ***TRY LAST***

And an awesome pipe try them in!

Ryan, thank you so much, brother! This is way above and beyond. I am in awe, sir!


----------



## DanR

Now THATS a nice sampler! Nice Hit BigBehr!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

89. mikebjrtx
90. DanR
91. mata777
92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

89. BigSarge
90. BStanley
91. Longer ash
92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



DanR said:


> I think BStanley gave up on us. I guess we could give it a few more days, but he's not been back on since his original post.


Hmm....that sure is weird!


----------



## RJpuffs

mjohnsoniii said:


> Received a msg from RJ (RJPuffs) yesterday. He says that they have no power from the storm and the post office is locked down in flood zone. Things should be stabilizing soon there. He wants me to let you guys know that he has no power and limited internet - otherwise they are OK.


Getting back to normal here, power, phones and Internet restored. I had secured my stash, I'll be getting things back into place and sending yer sampler (finally) this weekend!


----------



## BigSarge

On it's way to Mike. Man those tobacoo tins are small. I had to use alot of packing material...
9405 5036 9930 0203 1870 88


----------



## rcruz1211

I don't know where to begin this post because I am completely floored by the package I received in the mail today. First and foremost...Matt (KickinItInSD), thank you so much for your generosity. You went above and beyond anything that I would or could have expected from this newbie sampler trade and am extremely grateful for what you have done for me. I'm looking forward to trying all of these fantastic blends.

I received 8 blends!

Peter Stokkeby Luxury Flake Twist
Peter Stokkeby Luxury Navy Flake 
P.S. Bullseye
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
Pipes and Cigars Classic Burley Flake
Mac Baren Old Dark Flake
McClelland Matured Virginia 25 (aged 8 years!!!)
Jacknife Plug



















Some tools of the trade that were greatly needed










But this is the crown jewel...a beautiful McCarter pipe!!!!



















A pic of it all










Thank you again Matt for making this happen for me!!!!

- Richie


----------



## mata777

Trade is underway with Longer ash.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

90. BStanley

92. 
93. 
94. 
95.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



RJpuffs said:


> Getting back to normal here, power, phones and Internet restored. I had secured my stash, I'll be getting things back into place and sending yer sampler (finally) this weekend!


Glad to hear the stash is ok!


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii


Its on its way to mjohnsoniii - I'll go back on the Eeps list while I dry off.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

RJpuffs said:


> Getting back to normal here, power, phones and Internet restored. *I had secured my stash*, I'll be getting things back into place and sending yer sampler (finally) this weekend!


Glad to know your priorities were in order prior to the storm...lol. Just glad to hear things are starting to get better for you guys over there!



RJpuffs said:


> Its on its way to mjohnsoniii


:chk :banana: :chk :banana: :chk


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

90. BStanley

92. 
93. 
94. 
95. 
96.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Brotherbadger

I'd like to have my name added to list, if possible. Actually haven't had time to smoke any pipe tobaco yet, as i picked up my pipe this week, but am in the middle of working 19 straight days.:yuck:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS)*

90. BStanley

92. Brotherbadger
93. 
94. 
95. 
96.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## mikebjrtx

Thought the rest might like to see what one tin of tobacco looks like.
Pete must have looked over my profile because he used my favorite packaging materials.


----------



## commonsenseman

Whoa.


----------



## DanR

Nice hit!

Looks like BStanley gave up on us. You can add me back to the list. Anywhere is fine with me...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Go ahead and throw me on the EPS list as well. I'll take a turn.


----------



## BigSarge

mikebjrtx said:


> View attachment 41641
> 
> 
> Thought the rest might like to see what one tin of tobacco looks like.
> Pete must have looked over my profile because he used my favorite packaging materials.


Hey it's not my fault they make those tins so small. It needed friends! Enjoy the packing material and the pipe baccy Mike!

How is the Irish Oak anyway? The description was intriguing.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

90.

92. Brotherbadger
93. 
94. 
95. 
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley



DanR said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> Looks like BStanley gave up on us. You can add me back to the list. Anywhere is fine with me...


How about if I leave you at the top & throw the next newb at you?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Received my package from Ron yesterday. Thought I'd share the pics with all you FOGs and noobs









and what's started intriguing me more and more is this stuff they call "flake"









Thanks a million Ron. It *ALL* looks delicious!


----------



## RJpuffs

mjohnsoniii said:


> Thanks a million Ron. It *ALL* looks delicious!


My pleasure! Enjoy


----------



## NoirNick

Sign me up as a New Pipe Smoker please!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

90. NoirNick

92. Brotherbadger
93. 
94. 
95. 
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## Bigcatohmy

100% brand new newbie to pipes here. I'd like to sign up for this trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

90. DanR

92. EvoFX
93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

90. NoirNick

92. Brotherbadger
93. Bigcatohmy
94. 
95. 
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## DanR

NoirNick and I are underway.


----------



## EvoFX

just sent the pm.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
mata777 and Longer ash
DanR and NoirNick
EvoFX and Brotherbadger

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

93. johnmoss
94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

93. Bigcatohmy
94. 
95. 
96. 
97.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## johnmoss

Carter has made contact.


----------



## Longer ash

I got mata777's end in today very nice selection of baccky
Captian black gold....................Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
4 Noggins 3 blind moose...........Peter Stokebye Bullseye Flake
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe........Peter Stokebye English Luxury
..........................Mac Baren Plum Cake










Thank You very much for the noob trade only one I have tried is the plum cake and look forward to trying some more 
and everything else


----------



## SweetDaddy

Howdy! New pipe fella lookin to be added to the list for a trade. Thanks!


----------



## mata777

Longer ash said:


> I got mata777's end in today very nice selection of baccky
> Captian black gold....................Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
> 4 Noggins 3 blind moose...........Peter Stokebye Bullseye Flake
> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe........Peter Stokebye English Luxury
> ..........................Mac Baren Plum Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You very much for the noob trade only one I have tried is the plum cake and look forward to trying some more
> and everything else


No problem I hope you enjoy those!

Our trade is now done. I would like to go back on the EPS list please.


----------



## BigSarge

I uh...have no words...

















































Thank you Mike! This was totally uncalled for and a very pleasant surprise!
What is the Indian looking stuff?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
DanR and NoirNick
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

94. laloin
95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch
98. mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

94. SweetDaddy
95. 
96. 
97.
98.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## NoirNick

Dan's package is away!


----------



## mikebjrtx

BigSarge said:


> I uh...have no words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mike! This was totally uncalled for and a very pleasant surprise!
> What is the Indian looking stuff?


That is Indian snuff and chewing tobacco. Tread lightly with those at first, they are sneaky.


----------



## Brotherbadger

Evan's package has been sent!


----------



## SweetDaddy

Having some trouble messaging laloin... It's telling me I don't have the priviledge... but I've been on for over a week and sent more than 10 posts... Any advice?


----------



## MontyTheMooch

SweetDaddy said:


> Having some trouble messaging laloin... It's telling me I don't have the priviledge... but I've been on for over a week and sent more than 10 posts... Any advice?


I show that you only have 6 posts. If you posted to the Banter threads or New Puffer threads I believe those don't count.


----------



## laloin

was curious as to why I wasn't getting a pm from you sweetDaddy odd. Can't pm you either


----------



## SweetDaddy

I think I just bumped my threads up to 10.. but still no luck... I'll post a few more threads if I can think of any  We'll keep workin!


----------



## Brotherbadger

SweetDaddy said:


> I think I just bumped my threads up to 10.. but still no luck... I'll post a few more threads if I can think of any  We'll keep workin!


Have patience, it will come. Took me a few extra days to get the ability as well.


----------



## laloin

SweetDaddy and I are underway. Seems he finally bumped up his post count. Soo now he can pm


----------



## SweetDaddy

Trade with laloin... We're on! Very excited!


----------



## DanR

Nick's package was picked up by the postman today. DCN: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300220742055


----------



## Pipe Pastor

I'd like to get in on the trade. Not sure if I've got enough posts yet though.


----------



## EvoFX

recieved package from badger


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MiamiMikePA and scopawl
BigBehr and nikonnut
KickinItInSD and rcruz1211
RJPuffs and mjohnsoniii
mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
Danr and huskers
DanR and NoirNick
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

95. jobes2007
96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch
98. mata777

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

95. Pipe Pastor
96. 
97.
98.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## Pipe Pastor

A trade is on it's way with jobes2007. I've purchased and the package should ship this afternoon!


----------



## Eddie A.

Sign me up as a NPS! Can't wait :0


----------



## NoirNick

DanR's package received... and Great Caesar's Ghost! Thanks Dan! Should I post a picture?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

96. RJpuffs
97. MontyTheMooch
98. mata777
99. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

96. Eddie A.
97.
98. 
99.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley



Eddie A. said:


> Sign me up as a NPS! Can't wait :0


Is that a grenade launcher in your picture? Sweet.


----------



## DanR

Jeff, huskers and I finished up a while ago. You can add me back to the list.


----------



## Hambone1

Please add me to the EPS


----------



## Hambone1

NoirNick said:


> Should I post a picture?


But of course sir!


----------



## Eddie A.

commonsenseman said:


> Is that a grenade launcher in your picture? Sweet.


Yessir, that's an M32 40mm grenade launcher while I was in Afghanistan on New Year's Day 2009. That was a good night!

PM sent to RJpuffs


----------



## jobes2007

I currently don't have the ability to take pictures, but I received a tin of Dunhill My Mixture 965, Dunhill Nightcap, and a Padron 7000 from Pipe Pastor. I'll be sending out your samples soon sir, thanks for the trade!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
RJpuffs and Eddie A.

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

97. MontyTheMooch
98. mata777
99. DanR
1. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

97.
98. 
99. 
1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley



Eddie A. said:


> Yessir, that's an M32 40mm grenade launcher while I was in Afghanistan on New Year's Day 2009. That was a good night!
> 
> PM sent to RJpuffs


That's awesome in every sense of the word.


----------



## skfr518

Please sign me up as a NPS!!! This is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
RJpuffs and Eddie A.

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

97. MontyTheMooch
98. mata777
99. DanR
1. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

97. skfr518
98. 
99. 
1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## MontyTheMooch

skfr518 said:


> Please sign me up as a NPS!!! This is gonna be awesome!!


You are miiiiiiiineeeeee! :evil:

Send me a pm and we'll get started.


----------



## Pipe Pastor

Jobes2007: Can't wait. I cannot tell you how excited I am. I hope that you enjoy your mix and that it gets you through exam week!


----------



## laloin

SweetDaddy's end arrived today. Will have his end out at the end of the week. throw me back on the EPS list Jeff


----------



## Blue_2

skfr518 said:


> Please sign me up as a NPS!!! This is gonna be awesome!!





MontyTheMooch said:


> You are miiiiiiiineeeeee! :evil:
> 
> Send me a pm and we'll get started.


 op2:


----------



## Eddie A.

Order for my end to RJpuffs has been placed. tracking info to follow.


----------



## Eddie A.

Ron's package shipped today. should arrive shortly
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?origTrackNum=9405510200881579668251


----------



## skfr518

9405503699300229473196 on its way to Monty. Sorry no aged stuff but hope you enjoy the selection brother!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

LOL stuff shared among friends is better than aged.


----------



## EvoFX

received badgers end, sending his when he gets back from his trip!


----------



## jgreyber52

I would like to be added to the NPS list please. Super excited!!


----------



## Pipe Pastor

jgreyber52 said:


> I would like to be added to the NPS list please. Super excited!!


Hook my man up. He's a good one. Let him have it, whoever gets him!


----------



## pipe30

Please add me to the NPS list, I'm excited to try some new tobacco!


----------



## Pipe Pastor

pipe30 said:


> Please add me to the NPS list, I'm excited to try some new tobacco!


Hook this one up too! Another one of my friends!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777
99. DanR
1. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52
99. pipe30
1.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## jobes2007

Sorry this took a while, but here you go JC: 

0312 1430 0001 7851 6620

I tried to send a few aros, a few English, and a few Vas, and pretty decent sample sizes of each so you can figure out what you like. Enjoy!


----------



## laloin

SweetDaddy, your sample pak went out this morning. You should get it on Wed. Sent to your work address. sent you a couple of englishes, Virginias, and Va/pers enjoy


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Brad's side of the trade hasn't arrived yet, but I've already got most of his package built. I'll finish it off tonight and ship it out tomorrow regardless of whether his side has arrived or not. I'm just that kinda guy.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and Eddie A.


Got his end, sending out his sampler - done as soon as he receives it!

Back on the EePS list please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777
99. DanR
1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52
99. pipe30
1. 
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## pipe30

DanR, I just sent some tobacco your way! I hope you enjoy it!

Should be there by the end of the week.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Brad's package arrived today. He's playing a little dirty, but that was to be expected. Can't trust those damned Glow Worms. I'm playing tetris with the box right now. It'll go out tomorrow.


----------



## Pipe Pastor

jobes2007 said:


> Sorry this took a while, but here you go JC:
> 
> 0312 1430 0001 7851 6620
> 
> I tried to send a few aros, a few English, and a few Vas, and pretty decent sample sizes of each so you can figure out what you like. Enjoy!


Thanks Joey! Just what I wanted!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Brace yerself Effie....

9405 5036 9930 0235 7211 20

Headed your way Brad. Welcome to Pipes!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
DanR and pipe30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

1. 
2.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## SweetDaddy

Excellent. Very excited! Thanks laloin!


----------



## mikebjrtx

I'll take on one more newb


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
DanR and pipe30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

1. 
2. 
3.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## EvoFX

badger was sent out today!


----------



## johnmoss

Received Carter's end today. His sampler is going out tomorrow.

9405 5036 9930 0240 3121 39

Put me back on the EPS list, please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
DanR and pipe30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## Pipe Pastor

I got Joey's package today. Really excited! Trade is complete!!


----------



## jobes2007

Pipe Pastor said:


> I got Joey's package today. Really excited! Trade is complete!!


I hope you enjoy man. If you have any questions about what something is, just PM me, and I'll try to help out. Thanks again for the trade.

I'd like to be added back to the EPS list, please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
DanR and pipe30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## MarkC

Still no need to jump back in, but I'm watching...


----------



## DanR

I got my end from pipe30 today, and don't let the name fool you, he's a cigar guy too! In addition to the tin, he bombed me with an illusione ultra. Also got a calendar with lots of girls smoking cigars!! Illusione is one of my favorite cigars brands, but I haven't tried one of these yet and I'm very excited about it! Thanks Brian!










Your end will be going out soon!


----------



## pipe30

I'm glad you got it Dan and cant wait to hear how that cigar smokes!


----------



## Grrrrr609

Hello, it was recommended that i sign up as an NPS for the newbie sampler trade. Thank you


----------



## Eddie A.

Got my end from RJpuffs yesterday and finally got some time to post pic this morning so without further ado









(from left to right, top to bottom)

- C&D Founding Fathers (Aro)
- PS Luxury Twist Flake (Va)
- PS Cube Cut Burley
- PS Luxury Navy Flake(Vaper)
- Esoterica Dorchester (Vaper)
- Esoterica Tilbury (Va)
- Mac Baren Black Ambrosia (Aro)
- Mac Baren Vanilla Cream
- Balkan Sasieni (latakia)
- McClland Gran Marnier (Aro

Thanks Ron, I look forward to savoring every bowl! I'm smoking a bowl of the MacBaren Vanilla Cream this morning with my coffee as I type and it's pairing very well :biggrin:


----------



## skfr518

WOW Montythemooch aint no mooch! First off again I thank you all for the warm welcome to the pipe side, I have already learned a lot. Being able to participate in this was just awesome, I hope there was something good in what I sent Eric because everything he sent me looks and smells amazing! Here is the damage of tobaccos and he also included a pipe and cleaner.









I know it is hard to read the names but hopefully you can read them on the note:










Thanks again!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Glad it made it there safe. Enjoy brother!


----------



## DanR

Brian's (pipe30) end will be picked up by the postman tomorrow. DCN # 9405503699300247058405

You can add me back to the EPS list when he gets it.


----------



## pipe30

Thanks Dan, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
DanR and pipe30

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

1. Hambone1
2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007
6. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

1. Grrrrr609
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## laloin

jeff I'm presuming that SugarDaddy got his newbie pak. soo back on the EPS for me


----------



## Brotherbadger

recieved my sampler pack from Evofx, man it looks GREAT! I'll post some pics when i get off of work.


----------



## mata777

I responded to jgreyber52's pm last week and am waiting for a response.


----------



## Hambone1

PMs sent, communication underway between Grrrrr609 and I.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
laloin and SweetDaddy
DanR and pipe30
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

98. mata777

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

98. jgreyber52

2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## jgreyber52

Mata777's shipment should be on its way today...sorry for the delay.


----------



## johnmoss

Carter got his end and left feedback so we are done.


----------



## pipe30

Here is an early Christmas gift I just got in the mail from DanR for the Newbie Trade...



















I'm glad I have a lot of time off to try all this the next few weeks! Thanks Dan!


----------



## pipe30

Not sure why that last picture is rotated like that... Maybe if there wasn't so much tobacco it would've turned right.


----------



## jobes2007

Looks like a great trade to me, good work dan.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
DanR and pipe30

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
laloin and SweetDaddy
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley

I feel like I missed something.......


----------



## ProbateGeek

The queue for EPS is long, but I guess one more couldn't hurt. I got my start as a NPS, so am hoping to return the favor.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

mata777 and Longer ash
mikebjrtx and BigSarge
DanR and NoirNick
DanR and huskers
RJpuffs and Eddie A.
MontyTheMooch and skfr518
jobes2007 and Pipe Pastor
johnmoss and Bigcatohmy
DanR and pipe30

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
laloin and SweetDaddy
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:* BStanley


----------



## SweetDaddy

Got my trade from lolain a while back... my work just swamped me over the holidays!!! Thanks friend! Got some nice stuff!


----------



## Grrrrr609

My end flew today to Hambone1 0312 0860 0001 4647 6543


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. johnmoss
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Desertlifter

I see new people....add me to the EPS list please!


----------



## johnmoss

I need to pull out of this at this time.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 2. RJpuffs
> 3. mikebjrtx
> *4. Desertlifter*
> 5. jobes2007
> 6. DanR
> 7. laloin
> 8. ProbateGeek
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


Hey, did I just catch Brian jumping in at #4? Careful, my friend - I think Dan can get pretty mean when cornered. :tongue1:


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, did I just catch Brian jumping in at #4? Careful, my friend - I think Dan can get pretty mean when cornered. :tongue1:


FYI, all it takes is a little $$$ to jump up a few spots. :wink:


----------



## Hambone1

I received Grrrrr609 end today, I will building a nice package for him. I believe he will fit in very well in this community. He freak'n blew up my mailbox! Is a NPS suppose to do that? WTF!

He is out of control. I received a 3.53 ounces of Frog Morton on the town, 1.76 ounces of Frog Morton's Cellar, 1.76 ounces of Dunhill Nightcap, 4 sticks of Drew Estate Natural cigars (Dirt, Jucy Lucy, Dark Angel and Elixir), a piece of Camel Balls (juice filled) bubble gum and a Nimrod Executive Pipe Lighter (Nimrod is the best pipe lighter, IMO). OMG!

I will have to do some work to blow up this newbie!

I am at work, so no pictures.


----------



## Grrrrr609

Hambone1 said:


> I received Grrrrr609 end today, I will building a nice package for him. I believe he will fit in very well in this community. He freak'n blew up my mailbox! Is a NPS suppose to do that? WTF!
> 
> He is out of control. I received a 3.53 ounces of Frog Morton on the town, 1.76 ounces of Frog Morton's Cellar, 1.76 ounces of Dunhill Nightcap, 4 sticks of Drew Estate Natural cigars (Dirt, Jucy Lucy, Dark Angel and Elixir), a piece of Camel Balls (juice filled) bubble gum and a Nimrod Executive Pipe Lighter (Nimrod is the best pipe lighter, IMO). OMG!
> 
> I will have to do some work to blow up this newbie!
> 
> I am at work, so no pictures.


Enjoy brother. I did a little homework on ya. Lol


----------



## jgreyber52

I got my end from mata777 yesterday...nice sample sizes of the following


Peter Stokeby - Bullseye Flake
Peter Stokeby - Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Stokeby - Proper English
H & H - Butternut Burley
Dun hill - Early Morning Pipe
C & D - Morning Bayou


Looking forward to getting started!! Thanks Jose!!


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, did I just catch Brian jumping in at #4? Careful, my friend - I think Dan can get pretty mean when cornered. :tongue1:


Goshbut...I'm just a kind and gentle piper. When have I ever damaged anyone's mailbox, Mr. Bombing Awards?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Goshbut...I'm just a kind and gentle piper. When have I ever damaged anyone's mailbox, Mr. Bombing Awards?


He asks, with a Bronze Cigar Bomb Award...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> He asks, with a Bronze Cigar Bomb Award...


Hey - how'd that get there?

Seriously though, I didn't mean to jump the rotation. Bro hugs for everyone!

Except for Pete - I might suffocate in his beard. :rofl:


----------



## mata777

jgreyber52 said:


> I got my end from mata777 yesterday...nice sample sizes of the following
> 
> Peter Stokeby - Bullseye Flake
> Peter Stokeby - Luxury Twist Flake
> Peter Stokeby - Proper English
> H & H - Butternut Burley
> Dun hill - Early Morning Pipe
> C & D - Morning Bayou
> 
> Looking forward to getting started!! Thanks Jose!!


Enjoy! 
Our trade is now completed. I'm taking a break from the EPS list. Have a good time on here everyone! And welcome to all the new pipe smokers!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Hey - how'd that get there?
> 
> Seriously though, I didn't mean to jump the rotation. Bro hugs for everyone!
> 
> Except for Pete - I might suffocate in his beard. :rofl:


It's not a question of intent, I was just wondering how that was done. You know, I might want to do it myself one day - especially since the FVF is soon to be in season.

:biggrin:


----------



## Tumadre99

I want in on the Noob side!!!!

I just bought myself 3 corncobs with two Hearth & Home blends, and was not much of a fan of them... Its not that I didn't like them, just a dull experience.
I clearly need some help. I got a ton of a blends recommended on another thread and was told to go hit this up.
so count me in!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Currently Trading*

Hardcz and Duende
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. Tumadre99
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



ProbateGeek said:


> It's not a question of intent, I was just wondering how that was done. You know, I might want to do it myself one day - especially since the FVF is soon to be in season.
> 
> :biggrin:


The only reason I put him in at #4 is because johnmoss conveniently dropped out at the same time DL wanted in. If I had known that it would cause so much greed & jealousy, I never would have done it!


----------



## hardcz

hardcz said:


> Duende will be posting in here, I'll be his trader.


Duende vanished so lets cancel this one.


----------



## Tumadre99

Alright, so do I fill in for Duende or do I PM my corresponding number?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tumadre99 said:


> Alright, so do I fill in for Duende or do I PM my corresponding number?


Oscar - I suggest you just skip down to EPS #8, unless you think doing so would tend to exhibit any greed our jealousy on our parts.

:biggrin:

_< just kidding everyone - watch those hair triggers! >_


----------



## Tumadre99

ProbateGeek said:


> Oscar - I suggest you just skip down to EPS #8
> _< just kidding everyone - watch those hair triggers! >_


i see what you did there, sneaky sneaky
hahahaha!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and Brotherbadger
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. Tumadre99
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



hardcz said:


> Duende vanished so lets cancel this one.


Would you like to be placed back on the list?



Tumadre99 said:


> Alright, so do I fill in for Duende or do I PM my corresponding number?


Please PM your corresponding number, ignore Terry :wink:


----------



## freestoke

You probably don't pay much for help anymore, huh Jeff? The massive oversupply of EPS labor has no doubt driven down the wages, but I'm desperate for work.


----------



## Hambone1

My end has gone out to Grrrrr609, I've PM'd the tracking number to him. 

I'd say there is now an influx of EPS, so I will wait to go back on the list when needed.


----------



## Grrrrr609

Hambone1 said:


> My end has gone out to Grrrrr609, I've PM'd the tracking number to him.
> 
> I'd say there is now an influx of EPS, so I will wait to go back on the list when needed.


Thanx my friend I got your message. I also picked up plenty more mason jars tonight LOL


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and Brotherbadger

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

2. RJpuffs
3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

2. Tumadre99
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



freestoke said:


> You probably don't pay much for help anymore, huh Jeff? The massive oversupply of EPS labor has no doubt driven down the wages, but I'm desperate for work.


Yup, not much for pay, but the hours are great.


----------



## Tumadre99

Me and RJ have been talking

Here's my part and tracking number for RJ

9405510200828623940642


----------



## Grrrrr609

Hambones End landed today. All I can say is WOW. He blew me away.

I am having problems loading the image. so i will list the items.

19 samples of blends. None of them I have tried. 6 are blends I really want to try.
Ashtry - the exact one I was looking at
Nail Tamp - Was looking for one of these today with no luck
Bite Gaurds
Matches
And a large baccy pouch!

Thank You so much Hambone!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## EvoFX

mine and brotherbadger should be done. he has received the baccy


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> 3. mikebjrtx
> 4. Desertlifter
> 5. jobes2007
> 6. DanR
> 7. laloin
> 8. ProbateGeek


Number Nine? I didn't mean I didn't want the job, Jeff! :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek
9. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



freestoke said:


> Number Nine? I didn't mean I didn't want the job, Jeff! :lol:


:doh:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and Tumadre99


Got Tumadre99's end - sampler going out shortly. You might as well throw me back on the end of the EPS choo-choo train


----------



## ProbateGeek

RJpuffs said:


> Got Tumadre99's end - sampler going out shortly. You might as well throw me back *on the end* of the EPS choo-choo train


Now Ron knows how to keep the world spinning in greased grooves...

:yo:


----------



## ChakaRaka

Okay, I am taking the plunge.

Please add me to the NPS list. :scared: I think I would be interested in the larger (100g) sampler too if my EPS is amenable to that. :jaw: I figure if I can only do this once (as a NPS) then I might as well not do it half-way. 

Just a small caveat, I am in Canada, so if this has posed any issues in the past, I understand. I have also read that if such things are send by USPS (and not the couriers) and labelled as "Hobby Supplies" and under 200g, then things go smoothly and are not scrutinized and charged duty fees by customs.

Thanks.


----------



## freestoke

Looks like a Mike to Mike on its way. Glad to see you jump in the fray, Mike!


----------



## ChakaRaka

Well it is a common name, so I guess it is not that surprising. Now do I wait until a Moderator puts my name on the list officially before I initiate contact with the other Mike? Other than that, I think I understand how the rest of this transaction works, start to finish. How can you tell I am eager to take this plunge?

:tongue1:


----------



## Tumadre99

Honestly Mike I just sent the PM after I signed up and told RJ something along the lines "hey we're up next for the Noob trade you down?"


----------



## ChakaRaka

Thanks for the tip Oscar. I just sent the PM. Let the fun begin. :eyebrows:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek
9. freestoke
10. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

3. ChakaRaka
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



ChakaRaka said:


> Thanks for the tip Oscar. I just sent the PM. Let the fun begin. :eyebrows:


Glad you sent the PM! I often don't get things updated over the weekend, as life tends to get in the way.


----------



## jsonracer

I'd like to sign up as an NPS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

3. mikebjrtx
4. Desertlifter
5. jobes2007
6. DanR
7. laloin
8. ProbateGeek
9. freestoke
10. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

3. ChakaRaka
4. jsonracer
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Desertlifter

Jason and I are communicating.

:decision:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Jason and I are communicating.


Good for you, Brian. Maybe it's just me, but it seems that you just _got_ on the list. Guess at times, and for some, it _can_ move pretty fast...

:cheeky:


----------



## ChakaRaka

Well Mike got back to my PM early this morning. So I guess we too have progressed to "Currently Trading" status.


:woohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

5. DanR
6. laloin
7. ProbateGeek
8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jsonracer

Desertlifter, you have an incoming package: 0312 2120 0001 3099 2915


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

I would like to sign up for this.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

5. DanR
6. laloin
7. ProbateGeek
8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

5. JohnnyDarkside
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## TonyM

I'll bite, sign me up for this bad boy as a NPS please!


----------



## Kakyuubi

Can somebody sign me up for this please (as an NPS)? Always open to trying new tobacco, however I did have a few particulars in mind.

Sample list: 
*Mac Baren Honey & Chocolate*
*Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening*
*Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian*
*Mclelland 5100 Red Cake*
*Lane 1Q*
*Mclelland Frog Morton*
*Boswell's Christmas Cookie* has been one I've wanted to try for a REAL long time now.

Thanks for the read, cheers! Let me know of anything that you want to sample and I'll see if I can get my hands on it. I think I'm qualified to message other puffers too, so send me some mail! 

- Fai


----------



## ProbateGeek

Good thing I didn't jump ahead on the list, er. . . I mean, good thing I'm not up now. I've only got one on Faisal's wish list.

:tongue:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

5. DanR
6. laloin
7. ProbateGeek
8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

5. JohnnyDarkside
6. TonyM
7. Kakyuubi
8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



ProbateGeek said:


> Good thing I didn't jump ahead on the list, er. . . I mean, good thing I'm not up now. I've only got one on Faisal's wish list.
> 
> :tongue:


Umm.....you are up now. Should I move you, or him, down the list?


----------



## Kakyuubi

Don't get me wrong, I'm open to trying anything :wink: As long as I can find decent corncobs around that is...The problem I have is that I can't order anything online, because I've no credit card


----------



## ChakaRaka

Faisal, pay-pal (had to hyphenate it, the forum was censoring it)? You can load it from your bank account. Pipes&Cigars takes pay-pal for sure, other site sponsor/online vendors likely do too. You can even get an online invoice and mail a cheque. That way would take a lot longer, but it is doable. Those pre-loaded credit cards may also work, but I am not sure because I have not used one online...


----------



## Kakyuubi

ChakaRaka said:


> Faisal, pay-pal (had to hyphenate it, the forum was censoring it)? You can load it from your bank account.


I will have to look into Pay-Pal! I don't know why I hand't thought of it before. Also, the pre-loaded cards haven't been working for me for some reason.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> Umm.....you are up now. Should I move you, or him, down the list?


No, I think I've got enough variety to keep Fai busy for a while. I've been PM'd, so we're in current trading mode.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> No, I think I've got enough variety to keep Fai busy for a while. I've been PM'd, so we're in current trading mode.


My god! I'm on the tee and haven't even taken a practice swing! :shock: (I like your chances of improving on his wish list. I mean, no 1792? No Ennerdale? What the hell kind of a wish list could that possibly be anyhow? :lol


----------



## Kakyuubi

freestoke said:


> I mean, no 1792? No Ennerdale? What the hell kind of a wish list could that possibly be anyhow? :lol


I am absolutely dumbfounded at what 1792 or Ennerdale is  I really am brand new to pipe smoking (and smoking in general)!


----------



## commonsenseman

Kakyuubi said:


> I am absolutely dumbfounded at what 1792 or Ennerdale is  I really am brand new to pipe smoking (and smoking in general)!


In that case, you're in for a real treat with both of those fine tobaccos. :wink:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> My god! I'm on the tee and haven't even taken a practice swing! :shock: (I like your chances of improving on his wish list. I mean, no 1792? No Ennerdale? What the hell kind of a wish list could that possibly be anyhow? :lol


1792 and Ennerdale aren't a wish list. They are the destination.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kakyuubi said:


> I am absolutely dumbfounded at what *1792 *or *Ennerdale* is  I really am brand new to pipe smoking (and smoking in general)!


Oh, man. . . ainkiller: 
Did HE ever get paired up with the wrong EPS!

Pity - he's such a young man, too.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyM

Troy and I have made contact, and will be underway shortly.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

5. DanR

8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

5. JohnnyDarkside

8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, man. . . ainkiller:
> Did HE ever get paired up with the wrong EPS!
> 
> Pity - he's such a young man, too.
> 
> :biggrin:


Cry Havoc! And let slip the dogs of war....


----------



## Kakyuubi

I have officially wet my pants. :baby: This'll be interesting!


----------



## laloin

TonyM is being promped bout pm me and such. we're in play mode


----------



## DanR

JohnnyDarkside and I have exchanged PMs. We are underway.


----------



## Desertlifter

Received my end from Jason measuring fuses now.


----------



## freestoke

Kakyuubi said:


> I have officially wet my pants. :baby: This'll be interesting!


Fear not, Faisal! Practically everybody who jumps into the deep end survives. :lol: Actually, both Ennerdale and 1792 are very, very nice smokes. Ennerdale is Gawith, Hogarth and Company's best-selling blend, so how bad it be? 1792 has a bit of umbladee, but the nice thing about pipes is that you can set them down and finish them later. :smile: You might even find that you're a nicotine hound like Terry!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. 
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## ChakaRaka

freestoke said:


> Fear not, Faisal! Practically everybody who jumps into the deep end survives. :lol: Actually, both Ennerdale and 1792 are very, very nice smokes. Ennerdale is Gawith, Hogarth and Company's best-selling blend, so how bad it be?  1792 has a bit of umbladee, but the nice thing about pipes is that you can set them down and finish them later. :smile: You might even find that you're a nicotine hound like Terry!


Okay, I have done my homework and feel that I know my piper nomenclature and acronyms quite soundly. But Jim, you just stumped me. What on earth is this "umbladee" you refer to?

:hmm:


----------



## freestoke

ChakaRaka said:


> Okay, I have done my homework and feel that I know my piper nomenclature and acronyms quite soundly. But Jim, you just stumped me. What on earth is this "umbladee" you refer to?
> 
> :hmm:


A nonsense word from who knows where. It means oomph, more or less. :lol: A friend in high school wrote, "A witchy witch with the umbladee" on an illustration in a history book and we all used "umbladee" thenceforth. Seems to me it was a drawing of Joan of Arc, being burned at the stake. We were heavily invested in writing text balloons for figures in the illustrations, and some of said balloons would remain funny to this very day, I'd venture.


----------



## TonyM

Coming at you Troy. 9400110200881638542307


----------



## ChakaRaka

Ah I see...I sort of figured the meaning from context. But I thought I should confirm.

:mrgreen:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

NPS

Gentlemen, I am a cigar enthusiast that has recently decided to venture back into the world of pipe smoking.
I like the fragrance of some of the aeromatics, but I want an education. I can sch ool anyone on Cigars, but I never realy got into pipe tobaccos. Now is the time. I am an adventurer and want to experiance, the spectrum of the pipe tobacco world. In cigars I smoke the spectrum from super mild to butt kickers from traditionals to infused. It all depends on the day, my mood, what I'm doing etc. I can pick the right cigar every time, pipes on the otherhand, I got no clue other than the limited YouTube videos iv been watching. Most of what I have been smoking has left me wanting 5 more bowls to feel satisfied because they are so mild like maple cavendish, fruit tart, very cherry 
(Yuck soap taste), mostly just some aeromatics to find a nice smelling smoke my wife liked. Now its time for the real thing. I want a real education please.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Double


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome home, Scott! 

I'm on my commute home, so will leave the detail to others. But just in case: 1792 Flake and Peterson Irish Flake. The real thing, indeed!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> Welcome home, Scott!
> 
> I'm on my commute home, so will leave the detail to others. But just in case: 1792 Flake and Peterson Irish Flake. The real thing, indeed!


Thank you Sir, I look forward to the learning curve. I managed to get my packing and tamping skills back right away so that was a good thing. Just smokin a Cobb right now which is great for sampling. Millions of good ol boys couldn't be wrong, err well there was that north south thing...


----------



## Kakyuubi

Heads up, Terry! :brick: Thursday's the expected arrival date. I didn't get a tracking number, so you'll just have to wait this one out :smokin:


----------



## Tumadre99

My side arrived today according to USPS tracking info. I didn't have enough time to pick it up before our mail office closed, so I'll post pics tomorrow when I pick it up.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan
9.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## WallyBSez

After reading countless threads about how great this is for newbie pipe smokers, I would love to be put down in the NPS category. Can't wait!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan
9. WallyBSez

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## MarkC

Hot damn; I can pop some tins! Sign me up as an EPS, Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke
9. RJpuffs
10. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan
9. WallyBSez
10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Wow, Business is booming today.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Hey ChakaRaka You should get 15 letters. I didn't have to declare anything that way. They're all tobaccos that I enjoy. Hope you like them. A few are hard to find, but it's good to know if you like them so you can act when they are available.


----------



## ChakaRaka

Hahaha, thank Mike. That sounds like a great solution. Talk about jamming my mailbox with aroma's. Let me know when you know what you want for your end. I would really like to get yours on the way. Letter mail to here only takes a week or so.


----------



## WallyBSez

RJ and I have made contact and we are currently trading.


----------



## laloin

TonyM end arrived today, will get his end out this weekend


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside
RJpuffs and WallyBSez

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke

10. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan

10.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just received my end from Kakyuubi: a tin of The Royal Yacht and a small bag of GH & Co's Kendal Dark. 

Just had a bowl of the KD at lunch. Almost too similar to the Kendal Kentucky - I think I'd have to have one after the other to tell the difference. TB says that the KD is the same as GH Dark Flake in a very fine or shag cut. But the Dark Flake is listed as fire cured Burley & Virginia, while the KD is listed as just Virginia. Not only that, but the KK is listed as only Kentucky. Confused? Who cares? It's at least as good as KK, so I'm happy. 

Fai's sampler will hit the post office tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## Desertlifter

Got my end packed up. Almost ran out of bags - good thing the grocery is close by.

Hope you have jars...... ipe:


----------



## jsonracer

can't wait to get it!


----------



## SilverStreak

Been enjoying my pipe since the start of the cold season; I might as well get on board. Sign me up as a newbie please!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Fai's went out today: 0311 1660 0001 8240 7013
Since I'm way over here in a corner, it probably won't get there till Friday, Feb. 1st.

And horror of horrors! I don't recall getting any Ennerdale in that box! Surely I did - but I also sent a similar box to another noob ON THAT OTHER FORUM, and may have doubled up his sample of some of the blends. That's what I get for packing things late at night when I should be getting my beauty rest.

Fai, if your box does not contain any Ennerdale Flake, please let me know. I got plenty - p


----------



## Desertlifter

WA State double-tap:

DCN: 0312 2120 0000 8615 2470

Ennerdale? I got that....Kansas gonna smell purty. ipe:


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Guess I forgot to post, but I sent off a tin of Honeydew to Dan which should have arrived today, along with a pack of softy bits that he so graciously agreed to send back to me. Wanted to take advantage of the S&H charge.


----------



## WallyBSez

I forgot to post as well but RJs order should be arriving on Saturday. I PM'ed the tracking number to him.


----------



## laloin

TonyM your package is going out in the mail today. I enclosed a few Virginias, and Va/pers. you should enjoy the aged blends I enclosed. the LTF has 2 years of age on it. smells havenly 
Jeff, throw me back on the EPS


----------



## DanR

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Guess I forgot to post, but I sent off a tin of Honeydew to Dan which should have arrived today, along with a pack of softy bits that he so graciously agreed to send back to me. Wanted to take advantage of the S&H charge.


John's package showed up today, so his end will be shipping out first thing Monday (with softy bits and a P&C calendar in tow).


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

DanR said:


> John's package showed up today, so his end will be shipping out first thing Monday (with softy bits and a P&C calendar in tow).


Ha, you can keep the calendar, Dan. I already have 2. 

Definitely excited for some new blends!


----------



## Kakyuubi

ProbateGeek said:


> Fai, if your box does not contain any Ennerdale Flake, please let me know. I got plenty - p


Thanks for the heads up, Terry! I'll definitely let you know about it when I come around to wanting to try the Ennerdale, but I feel like I'll have enough in my bowl from what you're probably sending me! :dance: Another trade would be awesome later-on down the road, and who knows...maybe I'll be qualified as an EPS by then p


----------



## ChakaRaka

Mike's end it ordered and should ship soon, a 200g tin of Peter Heinrich Dark Strong Flake. Sounds intriguing but I believe it came with a disclaimer that warned off newbies in the description. We did this one a little backwards because Mike was worried about the delay to me seeing as I am in Canada. Well I figure my end has had about a week head start since he sent it. So now his should ship on Monday and should be at his door by the end of the week, I would imagine. I guess my next update will be when his numerous bomblets start arriving.

:banana:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside
RJpuffs and WallyBSez

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke

10. MarkC
11. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan

10. SilverStreak
11.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## JayCam

Hi folks,

Would anybody be willing to send some samplers to a newbie in the UK? I would of course count for the extra postage in the form of an additional product of your choice.

Not sure if there would be any customs/tax issues on this? Probably not as it would be classified as a gift.

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and WallyBSez


Got WallyBSez's end - his sampler going into the mailman's greasy paws now! Done as soon as he receives it, putta me back on the EePS list - we seem to have a lotta noobs these days


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
Desertlifter and jsonracer
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside
RJpuffs and WallyBSez

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

8. freestoke

10. MarkC
11. laloin
12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

8. YoungDirtyOldMan

10. SilverStreak
11. JayCam
12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



JayCam said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Would anybody be willing to send some samplers to a newbie in the UK? I would of course count for the extra postage in the form of an additional product of your choice.
> 
> Not sure if there would be any customs/tax issues on this? Probably not as it would be classified as a gift.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jay


We'll have to see what Troy says (laloin). But We'll get someone who's willing to ship over there. Worst case, I'll trade with ya.


----------



## JayCam

Thanks commonsenseman 

Will be next week for me as I'm out of town for a little while. I'll build my post count in that time too!

Great opportunity for trying out a bunch of new tobaccos. Very cool.

Jay.


----------



## ChakaRaka

Mike's (mikebjrtx) end shipped today. Although they have not provided a tracking number. Hope he receives it in the next few days.

:typing:


----------



## laloin

JayCam said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Would anybody be willing to send some samplers to a newbie in the UK? I would of course count for the extra postage in the form of an additional product of your choice.
> 
> Not sure if there would be any customs/tax issues on this? Probably not as it would be classified as a gift.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jay


I wouldn't mind trading with Jay in the UK, get me a chance to buy some British OTC 
lay it on Jay


----------



## laloin

I fancy Lakelands, and I've heard the British OTC are pretty loaded with that flowers, famous (infamous) soap taste ha 
Hey if I can smoke Ennerdale and enjoy it, whats wrong with some St Bruno, and Condor hehehhe


----------



## ChakaRaka

I was mistaken, I did receive tracking for Mike's end. I guess there was just a delay. I just PM'ed it to him.


----------



## jsonracer

Holy [email protected]

Received a small innocent looking envelope in the mail today. Nice, I thought, Desertlifter's package arrived. I opened the small envelope and I don't remember much beyond that point. BOOM!!

The generosity on this site never ceases to amaze me. All I asked for was a small pipe tobacco sampler and I got that and way more. Desertlifter, my thanks isn't even enough. You really outdid yourself. Now I need to get more jars.

On to the damage:


----------



## ChakaRaka

Good god man! That is a small sampler!? I think you did extremely well and your EPS was very generous. Almost everything you received in on my wishlist on Tobacco Cellar...enjoy the heck out of it!!!

mg:


----------



## Desertlifter

jsonracer said:


> Holy [email protected]
> 
> Received a small innocent looking envelope in the mail today. Nice, I thought, Desertlifter's package arrived. I opened the small envelope and I don't remember much beyond that point. BOOM!!
> 
> The generosity on this site never ceases to amaze me. All I asked for was a small pipe tobacco sampler and I got that and way more. Desertlifter, my thanks isn't even enough. You really outdid yourself. Now I need to get more jars.


Well....I did mention that you should get some jars..... ipe:

Hope that you enjoy these as much as I have - all of these tobaccos are great, IMO. I included some bulk and OTCs and many that I received when I got my own noob trade. I've been afflicted with my share of generosity here as well - just paying it forward!


----------



## MarkC

JayCam said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Would anybody be willing to send some samplers to a newbie in the UK? I would of course count for the extra postage in the form of an additional product of your choice.
> 
> Not sure if there would be any customs/tax issues on this? Probably not as it would be classified as a gift.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jay


The UK? You mean as in "the UK where Capstan is available?" _That_ UK?

Darn, looks like Troy is going for it...


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> The UK? You mean as in "the UK where Capstan is available?" _That_ UK?
> 
> Darn, looks like Troy is going for it...


the Capstan that sold in the UK is not the same Capstan sold in Europe. it's a loose cut. the one Dublinthedane likes is a flake heheh


----------



## JayCam

I'm sure I can source European Capstan if that rocks your boat! Shopping inside EU is very reasonable...

Jay


----------



## JayCam

Yup Capstan blue or yellow flake should be no prob. Just found a Danish shop who will ship cheaply 

Jay


----------



## SilverStreak

PM sent to MarkC!


----------



## freestoke

I'm in contact with YoungDirtyOldMan, so we could be considered "active" at this moment. :smile: Things should get under weigh at the end of the week.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer

*Currently Trading*

mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## freestoke

laloin said:


> the Capstan that sold in the UK is not the same Capstan sold in Europe. it's a loose cut. the one Dublinthedane likes is a flake heheh


?? There is Capstan Mixture, which I assume is available in the UK, but the other Captstan tobaccos are all flakes, according to tobakrevs. All they sell in the UK is the Capstan Mixture?


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> the Capstan that sold in the UK is not the same Capstan sold in Europe. it's a loose cut. the one Dublinthedane likes is a flake heheh


What? No Flake?? And they said the sun never sets on the British Empire...


----------



## laloin

JayCam and I have established contact, let loose the dogs of war, er fox


----------



## ChakaRaka

Well from my tracking information, Mike got his end and my first 4 of 15 have started trickling in. I will post photos when it is all here and together. I just could not resist though, of the first 4 I am pretty happy, 3 of them were on my wish list on Tobacco Cellar. Oh the anticipation...

:whoo::clap2:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Yep if everything goes according to plan, Friday I will have tracking number in hand for Jim


----------



## TonyM

Got my end from Troy and this stuff looks great. Can't wait till the weekend to test some of it out. Thank you so much!

Call this one done.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I got my side from Mike.
Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer
mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
DanR and JohnnyDarkside
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## SilverStreak

Incoming MarkC!

9405510200881652171432


----------



## WallyBSez

I got my end from RJ today and we have completed our trade.

As for the package, awesome selection of varieties and brands. Couldn't be happier. Thanks so much RJ!

Also, unbelievable packing job. I figured you've done this once or twice.


----------



## ChakaRaka

Well the next 10 envelopes were in today's mail. So that is 14 of 15, just one remaining. I am tempted to photograph and open them so I can start filling my new jars. But I figure I should wait for the last one first. I sure hope it arrives tomorrow and I don't have to wait all weekend...

:tongue:


----------



## mikebjrtx

ChakaRaka said:


> Well the next 10 envelopes were in today's mail. So that is 14 of 15, just one remaining. I am tempted to photograph and open them so I can start filling my new jars. But I figure I should wait for the last one first. I sure hope it arrives tomorrow and I don't have to wait all weekend...
> 
> :tongue:


You had all good stuff on your wish list. When the next wave arrives I think I will have hit at least half of them. Hope you like the samples. As I open tins on your list I will send you samples to try.


----------



## ChakaRaka

mikebjrtx said:


> You had all good stuff on your wish list. When the next wave arrives I think I will have hit at least half of them. Hope you like the samples. As I open tins on your list I will send you samples to try.


Mike you are a true gentleman. I will do my best to return the favour when my stocks finally begin to build.

:hail:

I am so curious to see what the last one will be. I just finished labeling all my jars and will fill them after I snap a photo or two of all of them together. What a great way to ship tobacco! I might have to invest in a vacuum packer myself...


----------



## mikebjrtx

ChakaRaka said:


> Mike you are a true gentleman. I will do my best to return the favour when my stocks finally begin to build.
> 
> :hail:
> 
> I am so curious to see what the last one will be. I just finished labeling all my jars and will fill them after I snap a photo or two of all of them together. What a great way to ship tobacco! I might have to invest in a vacuum packer myself...


It's not a last "one" anymore.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> It's not a last "one" anymore.


:rofl: I love bomblets. :tu


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Received this amazing shipment yesterday. Dan, thank you very much. Like a kid on Christmas, I was. Now to catalog them! Oh, and some more pipe cleaners!

Picture (sorry, huge pic and didn't feel like resizing  )


----------



## ChakaRaka

mikebjrtx said:


> It's not a last "one" anymore.


Wow, before I found this hobby and forum, I dreaded checking the mail. Why everyone doesn't do something similar to this, I don't know. Now I actually care about mail again, when there is the potential for something much more pleasant than a bill. It looks like the 15th letter will not be here until next week. I am tempted to photograph the 14 together then add a photo when the other (not "one") arrives. But something about my OCD nature is making me want to do them all together. At least my jars are marked and ready for use when I finally open them all up. Thanks again Mike, I was very pleased with the selection. The ones that were not already on my wishlist probably should have been. I am still just building my wish list though as I read reviews and suggestions.



freestoke said:


> :rofl: I love bomblets. :tu


Who wouldn't? Like I said above, all of a sudden I don't dread mail anymore...

:smile:

One quick question that is a little off-topic though. I searched and poked around the site and can't figure out how to leave Trader Feedback. I can view it, but I don't see anywhere to enter it. Can one of you please point me in the right direction? I'm usually pretty adept at finding my way around even a new website...

:ask:


----------



## ChakaRaka

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Received this amazing shipment yesterday. Dan, thank you very much. Like a kid on Christmas, I was. Now to catalog them! Oh, and some more pipe cleaners!


Wow John, great score! This NPS is such a great way for us new guys to "get our feet wet"...

:thumb:


----------



## RJpuffs

WallyBSez said:


> I got my end from RJ today and we have completed our trade.As for the package, awesome selection of varieties and brands. Couldn't be happier. Thanks so much RJ!Also, unbelievable packing job. I figured you've done this once or twice.


Haha! Enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer
mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Received this amazing shipment yesterday. Dan, thank you very much. Like a kid on Christmas, I was. Now to catalog them! Oh, and some more pipe cleaners!


I hope you like it all, John. It seems like you've already got a rapidly expanding knowledge base, so hopefully there are a few more in there that you'll enjoy too.

Jeff, you can throw me back on the list now!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Jim's package was mailed out today, priority mail. I have msgd him the tracking number.... And so it begins its trek across the northren united states from one side of the country to the other... I hope it gets there in time...........


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer
mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi
freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs
13. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12. 
13.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Jim's package was mailed out today, priority mail. I have msgd him the tracking number.... And so it begins its trek across the northren united states from one side of the country to the other... I hope it gets there in time...........


In time? :spy: Before the timing mechanism detonates it? Finds me still alive? :spy:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> In time? :spy: Before the timing mechanism detonates it? Finds me still alive? :spy:


I know not of this timing mechanism you speak of... :dunno: :clock: :wink:


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> I know not of this timing mechanism you speak of... :dunno: :clock: :wink:


I know a little somethin'... :tongue:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

According to USPS tracking.... Jim you have mail.....:rockon:


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> According to USPS tracking.... Jim you have mail.....:rockon:


Just finished the driveway a while ago and got the mail. Dynamite! No -- really -- dynamite!  Photos to follow.

Why me? I come over here to be helpful, offer a simple trade and get bombed immediately. EPSs get no respect.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Why me? I come over here to be helpful, offer a simple trade and *get bombed* immediately. EPSs get no respect.


"I want your life for one minute where my biggest problem is someone offering me a free convertible so I can get out of this city."

Oh, wait - wrong movie, still. :redface:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> "I want your life for one minute where my biggest problem is someone offering me a free convertible so I can get out of this city."
> 
> Oh, wait - wrong movie, still. :redface:


 The best thing you have going for you is your willingness to humiliate yourself.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> Just finished the driveway a while ago and got the mail. Dynamite! No -- really -- dynamite!  Photos to follow.
> 
> Why me? I come over here to be helpful, offer a simple trade and get bombed immediately. EPSs get no respect.


It's all LIES without Photos!!!


----------



## MarkC

SilverStreak's package arrived today, two tins of the sacred Union Square. Now for the fun part; I haven't popped a lot of tins in ages!


----------



## SilverStreak

MarkC said:


> SilverStreak's package arrived today, two tins of the sacred Union Square. Now for the fun part; I haven't popped a lot of tins in ages!


Glad to hear everything got to you safely!


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> It's all LIES without Photos!!!




























































All innocent enough -- except for the warnings on the package, of course. And then...

BOOM! Like I said, dynamite. :shock:










Which upon detonation revealed:










You'll get yours, Scott!







I've sent a fighter escort to make sure it reaches its destination.

DCN 9405 5112 0128 8822 9195 53
DCN 9405 5112 0128 8822 9195 15


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Oh lord now I feel terrible, what did I do? Look at the old man hands, the cardigan sweater... I attacked the feeble! Well I checked with norad and sure enough, two incoming bogies. Apparently one is marked with AARP and the other with Polident...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Jim. You'll like those cigars, especially the Liga Privada No. 9, I would think. Don't know about the Toast - have you ever had an ACID? And here I mean the Jonathan Drew not the Timothy Leary variety. :hippie:

Nice presentation, Scott. And I, for one, love Jim's sweaters. My only question: is there any old PA in the old PA tin, or is that just a collector's item?


----------



## freestoke

Harrumph. First, it's a cashmere crew neck (quite warm, btw :tu). Second, I don't belong to AARP. Third, I don't have any false teeth. :mrgreen: (Knock on enamel.)

I do really appreciate those cigars, Scott! I love smoking a cigar on the golf course, and these will have the flame set to them in a about a month. Until then, I'll try to keep them hydrated properly, despite my cigar newbiness. :smile:

Just something to think about. Sam Snead was still hustling the young hotshots who thought they could beat him right up to the end. :fencing: 

So I guess we're complete, right after the payload lands, Jeff. :smile:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> Harrumph. First, it's a cashmere crew neck (quite warm, btw :tu). Second, I don't belong to AARP. Third, I don't have any false teeth. :mrgreen: (Knock on enamel.)
> 
> I do really appreciate those cigars, Scott! I love smoking a cigar on the golf course, and these will have the flame set to them in a about a month. Until then, I'll try to keep them hydrated properly, despite my cigar newbiness. :smile:
> 
> Just something to think about. Sam Snead was still hustling the young hotshots who thought they could beat him right up to the end. :fencing:
> 
> So I guess we're complete, right after the payload lands, Jeff. :smile:


So I guess I will have to give you the lowdown on those cigars, I have had plenty of them before and they were each sitting there getting all angry because I have an almost empty humidor. So I thinks to myself.... What if someone who hasn't had the pleasure of these rare treats got them... So I msgd terry on the etiquette of bombing an Eps during a NPS trade... Terry said all is fair.... Thought you might like them. The communist cigar is indeed a very rare treat, 2004 Edicion Limitada Cohiba if you only ever have one Cuban you got the best. The Liga Privada T9 is a rare beast in and of it self, the tubo is extreamly rare, its one of my favorite cigars but priced out of my range generally, special occasion cigar for me. The Acid Toast is a whole different ballgame it is infused with flavors that will delight your senses and a sweetness mmmm Mmm good. It's my favorite Acid. The Padilla Fumas is a cheap smoke but I like em. I hope you thoroughly enjoy them as they are all I have to give, terry said your weren't that experianced on cigars so there's my schooling for you, Cuban, Top end, Bottom end smokeable, and infused.


----------



## ProbateGeek

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> . . . I hope you thoroughly enjoy them as they are all I have to give, terry said your weren't that experianced on cigars so there's my schooling for you, Cuban, Top end, Bottom end smokeable, and infused.


Very well played, Scott. But now Jim's going to harbor secret resentments against me - and may consider hitting me up with more of that Lord Methley's Cherry Nightmare. I'll say in advance, Jim - do not.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Very well played, Scott. But now Jim's going to harbor secret resentments against me - and may consider hitting me up with more of that Lord Methley's Cherry Nightmare. I'll say in advance, Jim - do not.


Hmmm.....cherry you say?

Nay - as much as I do love to give Terry crap, I must admit that I do quite like the guy. I couldn't bomb him LM's beast.

And Freestoke? AARP card and helpless fogie? <shudder> Perish the thought.

Nice trade there sir - props to the noob for that. Very well played without going overboard.

And that Acid makes me think - once again - that while I haven't ever really cared for their cigars, I would probably really like the same in a pipe tobacco. One of these days I will pull the wrapper off of a Kuba Kuba, mix it with some burley, and toss it in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

I may be smoking some of those in the back yard, Scot. :smile: Maybe a trifle too good for the course, eh? I do appreciate the effort and hope I came anywhere near getting this trade even! I may have to turn to an ancillary bomblet air flotilla. lane:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

freestoke said:


> I may be smoking some of those in the back yard, Scot. :smile: Maybe a trifle too good for the course, eh? I do appreciate the effort and hope I came anywhere near getting this trade even! I may have to turn to an ancillary bomblet air flotilla. lane:


Smoke the Padilla Fumas at the course, its cheap and if you like it you can pick up a bundle for about $25 from CI. I've smoke two bundles of em, there great for a cheap smoke. As for the rest, yeah they would probably be something you want to devote some attention to. And Jim, you owe me nothing. I simply wanted to pass some of my favorite experiances along to you, and it was fun doing it. I only wish I could have been a fly on the wall to watch you open it Haha.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice presentation, Scott. And I, for one, love Jim's sweaters. My only question: is there any old PA in the old PA tin, or is that just a collector's item?


There is indeed tobacco in there! The paper packet inside is unopened! :banana:

Seems like I'm always wearing this orange one when I wind up in photos. Maybe you like my sweater, singular. :lol:

I agree, very impressive packaging and dynamite content! :mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I think we lost the good lad Faisal - I had hoped he would not go straight for the 1792 Flake. 

He was so young, so young... :rip: :bawling:


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> I couldn't bomb him LM's beast.


Yeah, but did he send you THANSHER'S!? :tsk:



> Nice trade there sir - props to the noob for that. Very well played without going overboard.


Indeed it was! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer
mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs
13. DanR
14. freestoke
15. ProbateGeek

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12. 
13. 
14.
15.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

1. Kakyuubi



ProbateGeek said:


> I think we lost the good lad Faisal - I had hoped he would not go straight for the 1792 Flake.
> 
> He was so young, so young... :rip: :bawling:


Hmm....I've added him to the waiting list, and put you back on as an EPS. Sound good?


----------



## ChakaRaka

Well seeing as it has been 3 days since I received my last bomblet, I thought I would finally take a photo of my end of the NST from mikebjrtx (Mike). He had said that he send 15 "letters" but I am not sure if one may have been culled from the herd. hwell: I will post another photo if another one shows up, but I am blown away (pun intended) by Mike's great selection and generosity. I numbered them in the order they arrived. I received the first 4 exactly 1 week ago (last Wednesday). The next day (Thursday) the other 10 arrived in the mail. Mike had the great idea of bomblets to get them across the border to me without having to declare them as a package. His vacuum packer also came in handy to keep these selections envelope friendly and smell free (to humans). My Beagles had a sniff and decided they were not individually packaged jerky, like they apparently initially suspected. Well see for yourselves:










1.) Esoterica Tobacianna: Penzance [Wow, what a "kick-off"...]
2.) Orlik: Golden Sliced (Red)
3.) Russ Ouellette/Hearth & Home: Anniversary Kake
4.) Scotty's Blends: Butternut Burley

At this point I am thinking, wow...what a start. Great selections. I couldn't wait to see what the rest would turn out to be. It was fun opening them one at a time and noting which ones were opened in which order.

5.) Rattray: Hal O the Wynd
6.) Tambolaka [Oh dear god, hide the women and children...]
7.) MacBaren: HH Old Dark Fired
8.) MacBaren: Burley London Blend
9.) Esoterica Tobacianna: Stonehaven [Holy crap, 2 of the most hard to find and raved about Esoterica blends!]
10.) John Middleton Inc: Prince Albert Choice Blend [I was not even aware of the "Choice Blend" until searching Tobacco Cellar, but wanted to try PA.]
11.) Dunhill: Royal Yacht
12.) Dunhill: Nightcap
13.) Russ Ouellette/Hearth & Home: Larry's Blend
14.) Dan Tobacco: Hamborger Veermaster [This was one straight Va that I really wanted to try, but was having a hard time finding in a smaller size.]

All of them are very excellent selections, most of which were on my wishlist. Those that weren't were about to end up there as I kept milling through tobacco reviews. Out of what I have received, I think that the Prince Albert Choice Blend might be the best thing I currently have to break in my new (and still unsmoked) briar.

I plan to order some of the old time blends in 2 oz sizes just to have on hand and try. I will know better now whether PA will be on that list of 4 or whether I will try something else. I might just wait until that order arrives to break in the briar, as I am not sure I want to use the less common Choice Blend for break in. I might enjoy it better in one of my cobs, so I am not getting any break-in flavour clouding the experience. Oh decisions, decisions... :clock:

Well my jars are labelled and ready to go, so it is time to free this great tobacco from it's vacuum confines and enjoy smelling them all as I put them in their jars. Thanks again Mike, this should be quite the experience, I can't wait...

:bowdown:


----------



## mikebjrtx

There is one missing, but I will send a replacement. It's one I want you to have a chance to try.


----------



## ChakaRaka

It could still be on its way. I am just have to wonder though because it has been 4 business days since the others arrived (only a day apart). That or someone in Canadian Customs of the Post Office might be a pipe smoker...

:dunno:


----------



## mikebjrtx

That's why I do the vacuum packing. It has a much better chance of getting through sorting and cancelling machines at the post office.


----------



## ChakaRaka

Very clever Mike. And now even my PA is a flake...

:biglaugh:


----------



## MarkC

SilverStreak's package is on the way. Sniff. Back to my old home area; wish it was me going instead of the tobacco... :lol:

9500110779273038566818

Throw me back on the list, Jeff! Now that I've got all these tins open, I've got to get rid of more!


----------



## MarkC

Oops; drop the last 18 from that. Stupid receipt.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Oh holy Crap!!!!

Damn Jim!!!!

Ok so where to start?

First off, thank you soooo much.

Contents:
I believe its the country gentleman MM without looking it up.

Next a book The Pipe by George Herment which looks really interesting.

Two vials of snuff, two dowel tampers I believe.

Tobaccos:

Tilbury
Jacknife plug
Luxury twist flake
Sir Walter Raleigh
Five Brothers
Rum twist
1792
Kendal's Kentucky
Erinmore flake 2010
Full Virginia Flake 2011
Reined Long Golden Flake
The Royal Yacht
Stonehaven 2011
Bayou Morning Flake
Ennerdale Flake
Chocolate Flake 2010
Irish Flake
Tarabolaka
Brown Bogie

Well it seems I have work to do!!!

Ty again Sooo much I'm stunned. I'll read the book while sampling.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

I was suprised that cob didn't come pre packed with PA...


----------



## freestoke

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> I was suprised that cob didn't come pre packed with PA...


The SWR should work fine. :smile: It is a Country Gentleman. (Doesn't have the MM sticker on the bottom, because it's a second -- I bought a grab bag of seconds a while back.) You may recognize the book from my avatar. :spy: Believe me, yours is in a LOT better shape than mine! :lol: The tampers really work well! I have one of the little ones in the car and carry one around in my pocket. They work better than a pipe tool for tamping, they really do.

And that's Tambolaka and Reiner Golden Flake. (Sorry about my horrid penmanship. :tsk I tried to give some tobaccos with some umbladee, plus a couple of HTF things so you could at least see what they're talking about when there's none for sale. The Five Brothers isn't really stale, it comes that way. :dunno:

I should have filled the pipe with PA! :doh: I didn't send you any, because it seemed I remember you having said you'd tried it already. The SWR is another good one, but I think it's a better smoke if you rub it out a bit. It's a crude-cut flake, looks like to me, with pretty big chunks sometimes.

Glad it arrived safely, Scott, and hope you enjoy it! I basically included the cob so you could smoke Ennerdale in it without destroying your good pipes. ainkiller: I've already filled out my half of the trade, so you should have a notice for it. (Notice that you have 1 successful trade. :smile

And get all of it separated. Some of it ghosts like crazy, which is the reason for the aluminum foil.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm glad to see Scott's introduction to 1792 Flake has been taken care of - I was about to have to do something about that...

Nice trade, both of you.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm glad to see Scott's introduction to 1792 Flake has been taken care of - I was about to have to do something about that...
> 
> Nice trade, both of you.


Yes sir but I counted them, no where neer 1972 flakes... Gona wait till the weather warms a little or its at least not windy to smoke it. I was freezing my butt off with the wind this afternoon. May have to plug in the garage heater and it will be tolerable in a couple days. I like to be really comfortable to enjoy special smokes.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and SweetDaddy
mata777 and jgreyber52
Hambone1 and Grrrrr609
EvoFX and Brotherbadger
RJpuffs and Tumadre99
Desertlifter and jsonracer
mikebjrtx and ChakaRaka
laloin and TonyM
RJpuffs and WallyBSez
DanR and JohnnyDarkside

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and YoungDirtyOldMan
MarkC and SilverStreak
laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs
13. DanR
14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12. 
13. 
14.
15.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

1. Kakyuubi


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Jeff, please note that Freestoke & YoungCurmudgeon (formerly youngdirtyoldman) have completed their transaction.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mikebjrtx said:


> That's why I do the vacuum packing. It has a much better chance of getting through sorting and cancelling machines at the post office.


Mike! Just because I was born and raised in Texas, well - that's no justification for your inexcusable generosity!










Or was it because I doubted the Indian snuffs? This is a very ample sample of 6 Photo Cheeta, as well as some unlabeled flake, I'm assuming HH Old Dark Fired? Packaging is so nice I hesitate to open either one, but since the Cheeta is calling, I'm off!

Thanks, brotha! :cowboyic9:


----------



## SilverStreak

Got MarkC's end of the pipe NST and all I can say is wow! It was like Christmas all over again getting into the envelope. The package smelled so good I considered stuffing it into the pipe and smoking it. Glad I had some jars set aside just in case! My gratitude and Mark's generosity is matched only by my newbness to the pipe. Hopefully lighting some of these will help me get up to speed. Afterall, it cant just be PA and CH for me right? This fine sampler will definitely be enjoyed and is very much appreciated! Thanks again Mark!

Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster
Cornll & Diehl Easy Times
GLP Union Square
Solani 656 Aged Burley Flake 
McClelland Grand Oriental Drama Reserve
GLP Telegraph Hill
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Balkan Sasieni
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Peter Stokkbye Luxury Twist Flake
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Orlik Golden Sliced
McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond
Wessex Brigade Campaign Dark Flake


----------



## MarkC

Hah! And the USPS website still doesn't admit that such a package exists...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Mike! Just because I was born and raised in Texas, well - that's no justification for your inexcusable generosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it because I doubted the Indian snuffs? This is a very ample sample of 6 Photo Cheeta, as well as some unlabeled flake, I'm assuming HH Old Dark Fired? Packaging is so nice I hesitate to open either one, but since the Cheeta is calling, I'm off!
> 
> Thanks, brotha! :cowboyic9:


Ya...that pic? Me too. Totally unprovoked mailbox savagery! Thanks so much, Mike! The flake - if the same as mine - is dark strong flake. One in the pipe, one in the nose. 

And watch your back.....


----------



## ChakaRaka

ProbateGeek said:


> Mike! Just because I was born and raised in Texas, well - that's no justification for your inexcusable generosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it because I doubted the Indian snuffs? This is a very ample sample of 6 Photo Cheeta, as well as some unlabeled flake, I'm assuming HH Old Dark Fired? Packaging is so nice I hesitate to open either one, but since the Cheeta is calling, I'm off!
> 
> Thanks, brotha! :cowboyic9:


Terry, I am almost certain that that is HH Old Dark Fired. It looks identical to the bomblet of the same that I got from Mike as part of our NST. I have not tried it yet, but it sure looks nice. I did however try some Orlik Golden Sliced last night and found it a lot stronger than I was anticipating. Enjoying the journey and learning first hand about all these tobaccos you guys talk about.

:thumb:


----------



## Kakyuubi

Fellow pipe brethren, sorry for the hiatus in visiting this forum! I am hoping Terry let everyone know that I did in fact get his end of the trade, which contained around 14-16 different samples, a MM Great Dane pipe, Czech pipe tool, pipe nail, a bunch of pipe cleaners, and probably the most helpful and awesome thing I could have ever gotten: two letters of extremely useful information for pipe smoking noobs like myself! I will post pics whenever I muster up the courage to do so...I have been extremely busy and took myself off the grid for the past week or so and will *continue to do so* until I get through this first cluster of exams. Sorry for not letting you guys know earlier!!


----------



## laloin

JayCam your end is in the post as of tomorrow, I haven't gotten his end yet. But that's ok 
I enclosed one American OTC 
enjoy lad 
cheers


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kakyuubi said:


> Fellow pipe brethren, sorry for the hiatus in visiting this forum! I am hoping Terry let everyone know that I did in fact get his end of the trade, which contained around 14-16 different samples, a MM Great Dane pipe, Czech pipe tool, pipe nail, a bunch of pipe cleaners, and probably the most helpful and awesome thing I could have ever gotten: two letters of extremely useful information for pipe smoking noobs like myself! I will post pics whenever I muster up the courage to do so...*I have been extremely busy and took myself off the grid for the past week or so and will continue to do so until I get through this first cluster of exams. *Sorry for not letting you guys know earlier!!


I sure wish this younger generation would get their priorities straightened out. Sheez...

I'm just glad everything made it without diminishment (Fai knows what I mean). I sent him an updated, edited version (new, and improved!) of Jim/freestoke's sage advice I saved long ago on the "gravity fill". It has helped many a newb get that first really good bowl, and I gleefully admit to sometimes taking the credit for that. Hee hee - thanks again, Jim!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking for one month; please sign me up as NP!


----------



## ProbateGeek

If this is HH Old Dark Fired, and I think it is:










I will be adding it to my shopping list. Great smoke there, Mike. If the Cheeta is anything near as nice, I'm in for some intense olfactive gratification.


----------



## mikebjrtx

That's Old Dark Fired. I was plesantly suprised the first time I tried it. It's my favorite MacBaren.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi

*Currently Trading*

laloin and JayCam

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs
13. DanR
14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12. TTecheTTe
13. 
14.
15.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## laloin

JayCam newbie package went into the post today, wow $25 to send it to the UK. No worries Jeff. Throw me back on the EPS list. consider this trade closed when he get his's end 
troy


----------



## ChakaRaka

ChakaRaka said:


> Well seeing as it has been 3 days since I received my last bomblet, I thought I would finally take a photo of my end of the NST from mikebjrtx (Mike). He had said that he send 15 "letters" but I am not sure if one may have been culled from the herd. hwell: I will post another photo if another one shows up, but I am blown away (pun intended) by Mike's great selection and generosity. I numbered them in the order they arrived. I received the first 4 exactly 1 week ago (last Wednesday). The next day (Thursday) the other 10 arrived in the mail. Mike had the great idea of bomblets to get them across the border to me without having to declare them as a package. His vacuum packer also came in handy to keep these selections envelope friendly and smell free (to humans). My Beagles had a sniff and decided they were not individually packaged jerky, like they apparently initially suspected. Well see for yourselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Esoterica Tobacianna: Penzance [Wow, what a "kick-off"...]
> 2.) Orlik: Golden Sliced (Red)
> 3.) Russ Ouellette/Hearth & Home: Anniversary Kake
> 4.) Scotty's Blends: Butternut Burley
> 
> At this point I am thinking, wow...what a start. Great selections. I couldn't wait to see what the rest would turn out to be. It was fun opening them one at a time and noting which ones were opened in which order.
> 
> 5.) Rattray: Hal O the Wynd
> 6.) Tambolaka [Oh dear god, hide the women and children...]
> 7.) MacBaren: HH Old Dark Fired
> 8.) MacBaren: Burley London Blend
> 9.) Esoterica Tobacianna: Stonehaven [Holy crap, 2 of the most hard to find and raved about Esoterica blends!]
> 10.) John Middleton Inc: Prince Albert Choice Blend [I was not even aware of the "Choice Blend" until searching Tobacco Cellar, but wanted to try PA.]
> 11.) Dunhill: Royal Yacht
> 12.) Dunhill: Nightcap
> 13.) Russ Ouellette/Hearth & Home: Larry's Blend
> 14.) Dan Tobacco: Hamborger Veermaster [This was one straight Va that I really wanted to try, but was having a hard time finding in a smaller size.]
> 
> All of them are very excellent selections, most of which were on my wishlist. Those that weren't were about to end up there as I kept milling through tobacco reviews. Out of what I have received, I think that the Prince Albert Choice Blend might be the best thing I currently have to break in my new (and still unsmoked) briar.
> 
> I plan to order some of the old time blends in 2 oz sizes just to have on hand and try. I will know better now whether PA will be on that list of 4 or whether I will try something else. I might just wait until that order arrives to break in the briar, as I am not sure I want to use the less common Choice Blend for break in. I might enjoy it better in one of my cobs, so I am not getting any break-in flavour clouding the experience. Oh decisions, decisions... :clock:
> 
> Well my jars are labelled and ready to go, so it is time to free this great tobacco from it's vacuum confines and enjoy smelling them all as I put them in their jars. Thanks again Mike, this should be quite the experience, I can't wait...
> 
> :bowdown:





mikebjrtx said:


> There is one missing, but I will send a replacement. It's one I want you to have a chance to try.


So I quoted my original NST photo post so that this would have some context. Tonight I tentatively opened my mailbox and saw a US stamp staring right back at me. Well hey, maybe that long lost #15 showed up, I thought. So I reach in there fearlessly and BOOM! I should have put my bomb blast suit on...too late. Not only was there one envelope, but 3 in total. The first one, which lulled me into complacency was what I am guessing was #15a & #15b (top two vac packs in the photo below).










15a.) Dunhill: My Mixture 965 (Oh, but not just any sample of this fine tobacco, but an 8 year aged sample.)
15b.) Samuel Gawith: Squadron Leader (And not to be outdone by the last sample, this is an 8-9 year aged sample.)
:faint:

But wait, there was more when the smoke cleared.

:jaw:
Bomblet 1.) Bottom Left in photo. All it says is "Paper Plate Mixture". Smells intriguing and not particularly aromatic, although somewhat mild and not a strong english or anything. Maybe Mike will give me some hints. Maybe I will try a bowl tomorrow afternoon and see if I can pinpoint it any better than this foolish vague rambling...

Bomblet 2.) 6 Photo Cheeta - Nasal Snuff (Some Punjabi biological warfare agent that will have me seeing numerous gods, some with too many arms, I bet.) Or at least that is what I got from the results of doing a bit of research on this. I have never tried a nasal snuff, so I have to do a bit or reading before I have a try. I did however smell and have a few tentative sniffs of the bit that I could not get out of the vac bag. Smelled very nice albeit different and my nose is a little tingly right now. From what I understand this will knock me for a loop when I do finally take a proper sample of this.

Some photos I found of the 6 Photo Cheeta, while researching it:
















Many thanks to mikebjrtx (Mike) for his excessive generosity. I think someone (although I forget who said this,) might just be right when they said that Mike seems to have every conceivable tobacco. If not, he sure has great taste in that which he does have. I have just started trying 2 or 3 samples so far. I can't wait to revel in the journey of discovering the rest of them.

:woohoo:

:hail:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I gleefully admit to sometimes taking the credit for that. Hee hee - thanks again, Jim!


*Plagiarize,
Let no one else's work evade your eyes,
Remember why the good Lord made your eyes,
So don't shade your eyes,
But plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize...
Only be sure always to call it, please, research. * -Tom Lehrer

I'm glad to see it passed around, Terry! Call it a "template" -- couple of edits here and there and you own it! :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

12. RJpuffs
13. DanR
14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC
16. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

12. TTecheTTe
13. 
14.
15.
16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Wondering what the rules are for doing the NPS trade more than once? I absoloutly love the experiance I am getting from Kims trade with me. Lots of new tastes, strengths, etc. I would however like to expand my sample selection even more and would be up for it again on the first of the month. If its a one time deal that's fine as well but I figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## ChakaRaka

It is a one time deal (as a NPS). I know what you mean, but our EPS's are in steady rotation already. I guess we just need to lean more and amass a cellar so we can aspire to be EPS's one day.

:tongue1:


----------



## ChakaRaka

That being said though, there is no reason why you could not arrange a similar type of trade with a member here outside of the NPS trade. Or if you can afford to, bomb one of the "vets" here and see what happens...

:shock:


----------



## MarkC

ChakaRaka said:


> That being said though, there is no reason why you could not arrange a similar type of trade with a member here outside of the NPS trade.


That's a horrible idea!

PM sent...


----------



## ChakaRaka

MarkC said:


> That's a horrible idea!
> 
> PM sent...


:sorry:


----------



## freestoke

ChakaRaka said:


> :sorry:


Actually, it seems to be what happens here anyhow. It's called pipe bombing. That and the notorious innumeracy of the numerically-challenged trading puffhood.


----------



## TTecheTTe

PM'd @RJpuffs yesterday for addy and tin request. Delayed in contacting him as I missed seeing that I had made the trade list.


----------



## MarkC

ChakaRaka said:


> :sorry:


Actually, the PM was to him about a trade...


----------



## ChakaRaka

MarkC said:


> Actually, the PM was to him about a trade...


Ah okay...I was not sure. Here I though that maybe I had maybe broken some obscure rule...

:lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and TTecheTTe

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

13. DanR
14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC
16. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

13. 
14.
15.
16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*



ChakaRaka said:


> Ah okay...I was not sure. Here I though that maybe I had maybe broken some obscure rule...
> 
> :lol:


Actually in Subsection 39-2.10978 it states that "those attempting to initiate a second NPS trade, without the written consent of a Moderator, shall be punished to the full extent of the "law"".

In your case, it's banishment to the island of misfit tobaccos (Mixture 79).


----------



## ChakaRaka

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> Actually in Subsection 39-2.10978 it states that "those attempting to initiate a second NPS trade, without the written consent of a Moderator, shall be punished to the full extent of the "law"".
> 
> In your case, it's banishment to the island of misfit tobaccos (Mixture 79).


But sir, if you review the exchanges here, you will see that I was an accessory at best, not the initiator. I know my tobacco funds are limited, but please don't banish me to M79 Island...

:yuck:

:lol:


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap; forget it-the trade is off! :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

TTecheTTe said:


> PM'd @RJpuffs yesterday for addy and tin request. Delayed in contacting him as I missed seeing that I had made the trade list.


Bird in the air. @RJpuffs sighted...


----------



## GoodwillTKE

Hello Gents. Now that the weather is starting to break and I have had some time to work on my technique a bit, I would like to sign for the newb trade please. =)


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and TTecheTTe

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

13. DanR
14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC
16. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

13. GoodwillTKE
14.
15.
16.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## DanR

Adam and I are underway!


----------



## RJpuffs

TTecheTTe said:


> Bird in the air. @RJpuffs sighted...


Sampler on its way! Putta me back on the EPS list, I need to open some more tins.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe

*Currently Trading*

DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC
16. laloin
17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

14.
15.
16. 
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## GoodwillTKE

Arrangements have been made on my end for DanR, I'll be sending him the tracking numbers once I get them.


----------



## DanR

I recieved my end from Adam today. He didn't follow the directions! I told him to only send one tin, but he sent two tins instead. We all know what happens around here when we don't follow directions, don't we! :biggrin:

Thank you Adam. Yours will be on the way rapidly!


----------



## GoodwillTKE

I was simply acting in the best interest of the tobacco. When traveling, one should always utilize the buddy system whenever possible, especially given today's uncertain times. :wink:


----------



## ChakaRaka

GoodwillTKE said:


> I was simply acting in the best interest of the tobacco. When traveling, one should always utilize the buddy system whenever possible, especially given today's uncertain times. :wink:


:biglaugh:

But of course...


----------



## DanR

I got Adam's end out today. DCN https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300340161873

I'll be out of the country for a few weeks. I'll jump back on the EPS list when I get back.


----------



## philly121

I am a new smoker that would be interested in this! I think all I have to do is post then ill get matched up?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe

*Currently Trading*

DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

14. ProbateGeek
15. MarkC
16. laloin
17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

14. philly121
15.
16. 
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*



philly121 said:


> I am a new smoker that would be interested in this! I think all I have to do is post then ill get matched up?


Correct! Just send Terry a Private Message to get things started.


----------



## philly121

Awesome, Thanks! I will do that now.

Edit: It still won't let me even though I have 10 posts. I will PM you as soon as it lets me.


----------



## philly121

Trade under way with Terry aka ProbateGeek. Placed an order for him that should ship tomorrow.


----------



## GoodwillTKE

Received my package from DanR today. Oh man. Sitting through a long, cold, wet day of field work knowing I had some goodies waiting for me at home was torture, but wow was I surprised when I got home. Opening the box smelled like heaven! My wife came into the room to investigate what she was smelling (she had been upstairs mind you) and all she could say was "Oh dear Lord, what have you done?!"

Once I could actually settle down enough to lay the baggies out, here is what I found.

Billy Budd
H&H Anniverary Kake
H&H Marble Kake
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Sugar Barrel
Peterson Christmas 2012
C&D Briar Fox
Stokkebye Lux. Navy Flake
Samuel Gawith 1792
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake
McCelland Classic Virginia
Orlik Golden Sliced
Esoterica Stonehaven
Esoterica Penzance

This alone was more than I expected. I have heard of several of these mentioned around as great smokes. But, I was also shocked to find some Tom Buck, Navy Plain, and Wilsons of Sharrow Apple snuff. I've tried lots of tobacco products, but this will be my first experience with snuff.

Still digging, I discovered a Ramon Allones Specially Selected cigar from some island somewhere. Wow, another first!

And, to top it all off, a tin of Robert McConnell Red Virginia (which looked very familiar...) a new MM cob, and a pack of matches.

Thank you very much for your generosity Dan! Now I am off to the store to pick up some jars! Then I have a lot of studying to do to figure out where to even start here. But I am looking forward to the experience! I am also looking forward to coming back into the room after I get back from the store. It smells sooo good in here.


----------



## DanR

Have fun with that, Adam. I tried to really give you a wide variety (Aromatics, Virginias, English/Latakia, Burley), so just stick your nose in and pick one that smells good to you. FYI, the Red Virginia is a really good, light aromatic. It's an all Virginia tobacco with a touch of strawberry goodness added to it. 

I hope you like it all.

Cheers!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe
DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

15. MarkC
16. laloin
17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

15.
16. 
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## Desertlifter

GoodwillTKE said:


> Received my package from DanR today. Oh man. Sitting through a long, cold, wet day of field work knowing I had some goodies waiting for me at home was torture, but wow was I surprised when I got home. Opening the box smelled like heaven! My wife came into the room to investigate what she was smelling (she had been upstairs mind you) and all she could say was "Oh dear Lord, what have you done?!"
> 
> This alone was more than I expected. I have heard of several of these mentioned around as great smokes. But, I was also shocked to find some Tom Buck, Navy Plain, and Wilsons of Sharrow Apple snuff. I've tried lots of tobacco products, but this will be my first experience with snuff.
> 
> Still digging, I discovered a Ramon Allones Specially Selected cigar from some island somewhere. Wow, another first!
> 
> And, to top it all off, a tin of Robert McConnell Red Virginia (which looked very familiar...) a new MM cob, and a pack of matches.
> 
> Thank you very much for your generosity Dan! Now I am off to the store to pick up some jars! Then I have a lot of studying to do to figure out where to even start here. But I am looking forward to the experience! I am also looking forward to coming back into the room after I get back from the store. It smells sooo good in here.


Not surprised at all. Typical Dan generosity - I am pretty sure that there is an exhaust leak in his San Antonio home or something. I've been an innocent victim of his savage mailbox aggression as well.


----------



## Chrislols

NPS here looking to get in on my first trade!

long time cigar smoker looking to get into pipe and just bought my first briar, sign me up!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe
DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

15. MarkC
16. laloin
17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

15. Chrislols
16. 
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## Chrislols

Pm'd markc for his info and tin request!


----------



## MarkC

Chris and I are in contact.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Okay, think I finally have success with the photo upload! Here is the outstanding trade I received from @RJpuffs:










I especially appreciated his detailed note, where he listed samples by tabacco type - really invaluable to this pipe noob! It is though he had ESP on my mental wish list of baccys I wanted to try!

I received:
PS LNF
PS LTB
McConnell Scottish Cake
Esoterica Dorchester
C&D Founding Fathers
Balkan Saseni
MB Black Ambrosia
MB Vanilla Cream
SG BBF
GLP Caravan


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe
DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and Chrislols

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

16. laloin
17. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

16. 
17.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## Chrislols

Just got Markc's requested tin sent out! Just sent him confirmation!


----------



## RJpuffs

TTecheTTe said:


> Okay, think I finally have success with the photo upload! Here is the outstanding trade I received from @RJpuffs:


My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## ColbyAttack

Excited for this! Gotta wait till me new debit card gets in so I can order a tin for the EPS. =) Should be in Monday-Tuesday time frame!!


----------



## Mephisto

I'd like to sign up as a NPS. Sounds like an amazing community here, would like to be a part of it.


----------



## MarkC

Got the package from Chris yesterday and sent his out Thursday (don't ask; a time machine was involved...); ready to be returned to the list.


----------



## MarkC

Mephisto said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS. Sounds like an amazing community here, would like to be a part of it.


I think you need ten posts (so you can have access to private messages) before jumping in. So talk already!


----------



## ColbyAttack

Im in, who do I PM?


----------



## laloin

you pm me Colby, and pray I ask for something easy


----------



## ProbateGeek

philly121's end arrived at my office on Friday, but I was out all day - won't know what he sent till Monday morning. Nevertheless, my end is packed and ready to hit the mail Monday noon. Ran out of baggies at 16 or so, but I lost count - could be 14, 15...


----------



## laloin

the EPS are sending outright bombs LOL


----------



## kft22

Hello all! Now that I've made it past the 10 post threshold, I'd like to sign up as a NPS.


----------



## laloin

colby and I are in contact with each other. let loose the dogs of war


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and YoungCurmudgeon
MarkC and SilverStreak
ProbateGeek and Kakyuubi 
laloin and JayCam
RJpuffs and TTecheTTe
DanR and GoodwillTKE

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and Chrislols
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs
18.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto
18. kft22

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## drexel

Well...even though I hate the term "noob" I guess sign me up as a NPS!


----------



## TTecheTTe

drexel said:


> Well...even though I hate the term "noob" I guess sign me up as a NPS!


I'd like a go at this noob when his number is up...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and Chrislols
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs
18. 
19. TTecheTTe

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto
18. kft22
19. drexel

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## drexel

Haha...bring it lady


----------



## ProbateGeek

drexel said:


> Haha...bring it lady


opcorn:


----------



## Chrislols

Markc and myself have completed our trade, and let me just say. I can't believe the generosity of this man!


----------



## MarkC

So throw me back on the list, Jeff; Keith looks hungry...


----------



## laloin

great now the new pipe smokers are bombing the EPS. Colby order my tobacco, and he order 2 tins of what I ask for. I see he knows Puff math like the rest of us. Soo he's gonna fit right in


----------



## ColbyAttack

Twas just a few good weeks thought I'd share the love. Just bought a new house, and some parts for my Jeep and in the process of getting a new motorcycle. Was supposed to be tomorrow night, but I have my hazmat tech class for 6 hours. So it looks like Thursday or Friday.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols

*Currently Trading*

ProbateGeek and philly121
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs
18. MarkC
19. TTecheTTe

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto
18. kft22
19. drexel

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just to confirm, I did mail philly121's samples on Monday - would expect delivery by tomorrow.


----------



## philly121

I received your package today. All I can say is WOW thanks man! I can't wait to try all these.

Terry sent me 12 different types of tobacco, I will post pictures of all the bags as soon as I hit my 30 posts on here. It still won't let me post links  

For now I will leave you with a list

Squadron Leader
Backwoods Flake
Ennerdale Flake (inside another bag that said "DANGER GHOST!", thanks for the warning ) 
Solani Silver Flake
Butternut Burley
Britts Balkan
Orlik Golden Suced
Louisiana Flake
Bracken Flake
Dark Star (Sept 2011)
Macbaren Latakia Blend
Walnut


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs
18. MarkC
19. TTecheTTe

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto
18. kft22
19. drexel

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## ProbateGeek

philly121 said:


> I received your package today. All I can say is WOW thanks man! I can't wait to try all these.
> 
> Terry sent me 12 different types of tobacco, I will post pictures of all the bags as soon as I hit my 30 posts on here. It still won't let me post links
> 
> For now I will leave you with a list
> 
> Squadron Leader
> Backwoods Flake
> Ennerdale Flake (inside another bag that said "DANGER GHOST!", thanks for the warning )
> Solani Silver Flake
> Butternut Burley
> Britts Balkan
> Orlik Golden Suced
> Louisiana Flake
> Bracken Flake
> Dark Star (Sept 2011)
> Macbaren Latakia Blend
> Walnut


Hmmm... thought it was more than that. But the small priority box was PACKED, and I could not even fit in the 1792 Flake or the Prince Albert. But, enjoy.


----------



## smithjason

I started with a mystery sample blend (light English of some sort, I'm thinking a Frog) in my Ferndown root 1/8 bent panelled billiard.


----------



## philly121

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmm... thought it was more than that. But the small priority box was PACKED, and I could not even fit in the 1792 Flake or the Prince Albert. But, enjoy.


MORE? Haha, that's quite alright, this is plenty to keep me busy for a while! Thanks again.


----------



## MarkC

Keith and I are in contact...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
MarkC and kft22

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs

19. TTecheTTe

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto

19. drexel

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## TTecheTTe

drexel said:


> Haha...bring it lady


The Army has engaged...

And, so have the voyeurs...


ProbateGeek said:


> opcorn:


----------



## laloin

careful with TTecheTTe. I hear she likes to bomb back noobs, and eps with cigars 
heheheh


----------



## Hambone1

Put me down as an EPS


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
MarkC and kft22
TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

17. RJpuffs

20. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

17. Mephisto

20.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## laloin

colby your half came in this afternoon. I'll have your box of goodies off and away to you within a couple of days 
thanks


----------



## ColbyAttack

Did you get the jacknife or did that not ship yet?


----------



## laloin

no JFP yet. no worries sure it will show up soonier or later


----------



## MarkC

Keith's package is on the way: 9500 1102 2046 3087 4519

Ready for the list again...


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 17. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 17. Mephisto


No word from Mephisto yet ...


----------



## MarkC

That's odd; he usually has the contract drawn up in advance...


----------



## kft22

So Mark's sampler came in the mail yesterday (Thank you, Mark!). All I can say is that he is the man; it's going to take me a while to get through these! Here's a list of the samples he sent me in exchange for 2 tins of tobacco:

G.L. Pease Cairo
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
Hamborger Veermaster
G.L. Pease Montgomery
Cornell and Diehl Opening Night
Luxury Twist Flake
Moe's Confetti
McClelland Aurora
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Grand Oriental Drama Reserve
G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Gawaith Hoggarth & Co Best Brown #2 
Robert McConnell Oriental
Peterson Irish Flake
Erinmore Flake


----------



## laloin

got the JKP the other day colby. will have your order out next week


----------



## DanR

I'm back in town for awhile. I'd like to be back on the EPS list please. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

19. RJpuffs
20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

19. 
20.
21.
22.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto



RJpuffs said:


> No word from Mephisto yet ...


Mephisto has been moved to the waiting list until we hear from him again.


----------



## logically

I'd like to be on the New list please. I have been smoking for a while, but I really need to be exposed to some tobacco variety. All this PA is wonderful, but there is so much more out there


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

19. RJpuffs
20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

19. logically
20.
21.
22.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## RJpuffs

logically said:


> I'd like to be on the New list please. I have been smoking for a while, but I really need to be exposed to some tobacco variety. All this PA is wonderful, but there is so much more out there


Oh yes there is, periques, virginias, latakias, oh my 

Wishlist sent!


----------



## logically

We are in business! I got your tins ordered ipe: 

I'm pretty excited about this whole thing.


----------



## splattttttt

Great thread!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
TTecheTTe and drexel
RJpuffs and logically

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20.
21.
22.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## RJpuffs

logically said:


> We are in business! I got your tins ordered ipe:
> I'm pretty excited about this whole thing.





commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Currently Trading*
> RJpuffs and logically


Got his end, sampler on its way! Done as soon as he gets it - back as an EePS!


----------



## logically

Cheers! 

I actually have 2 briars, a Dr. Grabow and a no-name, that I have been saving for some non-aro tobacco. So not only do I get to try new tobacco, but it's like I get new pipes as well. I have been smoking the same three briars all year. Now I can give those a break and switch to the other half of my collection. This is most excellent.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically

*Currently Trading*

laloin and ColbyAttack
TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR
23. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20.
21.
22. 
23.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## laloin

Colby your end is on the way, will have it out in the mail tomorrow. Sorry bout the delay, have been swamped with work. 
back on the EPS when he get his end Jeff


----------



## laloin

stop off at the post on my way home colby, your end is on it's way. Should be there by monday. But I don't trust USPS tracking system worth a bean heh 
enjoy, I've inclosed several Virginia, Va/pers all of the samples have over 2 yrs of age save the bulleyes. you might noticed the crystals when you get the package. enjoy


----------



## logically

Huzzah!

I was greeted this evening by a mysterious white envelope. I opened it to find a sampler of tobacco fit for a king! Thank you so much RJ! 

Included blends:

MacBaren: Vanilla cream and Black Ambrosia.
C&D - Founding fathers, and Old Jow Krantz

Peter Stokkebye- Luxury Twist Flake, Luxury Navy Flake, and Luxury Bullseye Flake

Esoterica - Dorchester

Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader

McCleland - Frog Morton on the town

I'm a bit overwhelmed with choices. I decided based on the weather today to smoke a bowl of Frog Morton. 

And this is how my TAD begins... 

Big thanks to RJ and for the puffs pipe community for having this cool exchange.


----------



## laloin

colby did you get your end yet?


----------



## laloin

Jeff I haven't heard from colby, soo I'm to presume he got his end. soo our trade is done. back on the eps list


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Currently Trading*

TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR
23. RJpuffs
24. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20.
21.
22. 
23.
24.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## Lrbergin

I’d like to jump on the list as a noob. I bought a pipe off of another forum a couple of weeks ago and made a trade for some tobacco and have been puffing away ever since. I have smoked some 1792, Sugar Barrel, and some Billy Budd and enjoyed them all.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Currently Trading*

TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR
23. RJpuffs
24. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20. Lrbergin
21.
22. 
23.
24.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto



Lrbergin said:


> I'd like to jump on the list as a noob. I bought a pipe off of another forum a couple of weeks ago and made a trade for some tobacco and have been puffing away ever since. I have smoked some 1792, Sugar Barrel, and some Billy Budd and enjoyed them all.


WAIT A SECOND! You've already smoked 1792, the Tobacco of the God's, and you want something else?!?


----------



## Lrbergin

WAIT A SECOND! You've already smoked 1792, the Tobacco of the God's, and you want something else?!?[/QUOTE]

Hell if I know...I'm a noob at this. Maybe I'm better off stopping while I'm ahead. :dunno:


----------



## commonsenseman

Lrbergin said:


> Hell if I know...I'm a noob at this. Maybe I'm better off stopping while I'm ahead. :dunno:


I'm just giving you a hard time :wink:

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time :wink:
> 
> Variety is the spice of life.


Well done, Jeff - someone had to comment on Luke's most excellent form on his first dive into the pond. 
And thanks for the new sig!


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> Well done, Jeff - someone had to comment on Luke's most excellent form on his first dive into the pond.
> And thanks for the new sig!


I'll be expecting royalties :drama:


----------



## Desertlifter

Lrbergin said:


> I'd like to jump on the list as a noob. I bought a pipe off of another forum a couple of weeks ago and made a trade for some tobacco and have been puffing away ever since. I have smoked some 1792, Sugar Barrel, and some Billy Budd and enjoyed them all.


You might want to venture out a bit. Tobaccos like 1792 Flake and Sugar Barrel are virtually similar, aren't they?


----------



## Lrbergin

Probably true Brian, but honestly the SB was my third bowl of the day and I probably should have stopped at two because my mouth was a little fried. I plan on trying a lot of different tobacco's this spring and expanding my horizons though. 

Shawn, tins are ordered and should shop out tomorrow via priority.


----------



## Torque

I would like to be put on the NPS side, sounds like fun.


----------



## MarkC

Yesssssss! A victim!!


----------



## Torque

Guess i jumped the gun a little. It still won't let me PM. :tape:


----------



## MarkC

That's odd; you seem to have the posts and time for it.


----------



## Torque

Might be a server refresh thing. It's all good  I'm just glad to participate , this is an awesome thing you guys do for us newbloods. I look forward to being able to do this for others once i get a little more experience under my belt.


----------



## splattttttt

MarkC said:


> Yesssssss! A victim!!


:smile:


----------



## Roadcat

NPS here interested in participating. I own two Boswell pipes (a Modified Hatfield & a spiral/swirl). My only experience is with Boswell blends sent with the pipes: Boswell's Best, PA Dutch Treat, Northwoods, Vanilla Cream, Pipers Pleasure.

Edit: Well it appears that I impatiently posted before reading the rules that I will not have access to PM until 5 days. Sorry guys...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Currently Trading*

TTecheTTe and drexel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1
21. MarkC
22. DanR
23. RJpuffs
24. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20. Lrbergin
21. Torque
22. Roadcat
23.
24.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto



Roadcat said:


> NPS here interested in participating. I own two Boswell pipes (a Modified Hatfield & a spiral/swirl). My only experience is with Boswell blends sent with the pipes: Boswell's Best, PA Dutch Treat, Northwoods, Vanilla Cream, Pipers Pleasure.
> 
> Edit: Well it appears that I impatiently posted before reading the rules that I will not have access to PM until 5 days. Sorry guys...


Not to worry, just keep posting & you'll be good to go before you know it.


----------



## Roadcat

Thanks! 

DanR- I'll PM you as soon as I have access to the PM feature...


----------



## DanR

Roadcat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> DanR- I'll PM you as soon as I have access to the PM feature...


Sounds great. I'll be ready for you! :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Torque and I are in contact and the trade has begun...


----------



## Torque

Requested blend is ordered and should be on it's way shortly so the game is afoot


----------



## Roadcat

DanR said:


> Sounds great. I'll be ready for you! :thumb:


I'm gonna try to PM today since I've met my post quota but it may not let me since I've only been a member for a few days. If no PM received I'll try again over the weekend. In the meantime any brands/tins I need to be searching for?


----------



## Torque

It took about 24 hrs before PM's opened up for me once I reached 10 posts.


----------



## DanR

Roadcat said:


> I'm gonna try to PM today since I've met my post quota but it may not let me since I've only been a member for a few days. If no PM received I'll try again over the weekend. In the meantime any brands/tins I need to be searching for?


As of this morning, still no PM access that I can tell. You might try posting a few more times and we'll see when it opens up. No worries about my brands/tins - I'm pretty easy (that's what she said...:biggrin.


----------



## Roadcat

DanR said:


> As of this morning, still no PM access that I can tell. You might try posting a few more times and we'll see when it opens up. No worries about my brands/tins - I'm pretty easy (that's what she said...:biggrin.


It's been 6 days and I have 10 posts, so I'm not sure what's going on. I'll keep trying.:smile:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Currently Trading*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

20. Hambone1

22. DanR
23. RJpuffs
24. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

20. Lrbergin

22. Roadcat
23.
24.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## Hambone1

Lrbergin and I are in communication


----------



## Lrbergin

Hambone1 said:


> Lrbergin and I are in communication


According the email with DC I got today from P&C, it should deliver today.


----------



## Hambone1

Checked my PO Box, received my end from Lrbergin. I will be sending out my end either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Roadcat

DanR said:


> As of this morning, still no PM access that I can tell. You might try posting a few more times and we'll see when it opens up. No worries about my brands/tins - I'm pretty easy (that's what she said...:biggrin.


PM sent


----------



## MarkC

Got Torque's package today. I'll be doing the sample pull thing tonight.


----------



## Torque

MarkC said:


> Got Torque's package today. I'll be doing the sample pull thing tonight.


:hail: :rockon: :dude: :whoo: :clap2:

Going to be fun having a couple of different things to try, especially if I find I like something that I might not have considered trying any other way.


----------



## DanR

Roadcat and I are communicating now - consider us underway!


----------



## MarkC

Torque said:


> :hail: :rockon: :dude: :whoo: :clap2:
> 
> Going to be fun having a couple of different things to try, especially if I find I like something that I might not have considered trying any other way.


Just remember: a flat of mason jars is HIGHLY recommended...


----------



## Bones

I would like to throw my hat into this ring as a New Pipe Smoker. I've been on the forums a while but don't have much experience. I got out of pipes for a while but am just starting to get back into it. Right now I have a cob that I really enjoy and an estate pipe that I don't ever smoke as the ghosting is so bad. I'm thinking about picking up a Savinelli when I get some money though, but I'm not sure how likely that is. I've only tried a couple of tobaccos from the local B&M store, and would love to branch out a little. I'm not quite sure how this thread works but I read a couple of pages back and think I have the feel for it. So I just wait until the list gets updated, and then PM my corresponding member, and then work out the trade with them? 

Thank you for the opportunity,
Bryan


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

MarkC and Chrislols
ProbateGeek and philly121
MarkC and kft22
RJpuffs and logically
laloin and ColbyAttack

*Currently Trading*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
DanR and Roadcat

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

23. RJpuffs
24. laloin

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

23. Bones
24.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto



Bones said:


> I would like to throw my hat into this ring as a New Pipe Smoker. I've been on the forums a while but don't have much experience. I got out of pipes for a while but am just starting to get back into it. Right now I have a cob that I really enjoy and an estate pipe that I don't ever smoke as the ghosting is so bad. I'm thinking about picking up a Savinelli when I get some money though, but I'm not sure how likely that is. I've only tried a couple of tobaccos from the local B&M store, and would love to branch out a little. I'm not quite sure how this thread works but I read a couple of pages back and think I have the feel for it. So I just wait until the list gets updated, and then PM my corresponding member, and then work out the trade with them?
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity,
> Bryan


That's correct, just send a PM to RJpuffs to get things started.


----------



## DanR

I packed Keith's sampler up tonight. I'm traveling the rest of the week and didn't want to keep him waiting any longer.

DCN: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300403630131

I hope you like it Keith.

Back on the EPS list when he gets it, please sir!


----------



## MarkC

Torque's package is on the way: 9500 1102 3219 3113 4902

Ready for another victim...


----------



## drexel

Speachless...TTecheTTe does not play around!!! Wow....I have no answer for this. Thank you soooo much!!!! Just WOW. Destroyed.


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Torque's package is on the way: 9500 1102 3219 3113 4902
> 
> Ready for another victim...


I'm a newb Mark and have "victim" written all over me...honest!  ound: Just kidding guys and I am happy to see this thread is still kicking. :thumb: to you all.


----------



## Roadcat

DanR said:


> I hope you like it Keith.
> 
> Back on the EPS list when he gets it, please sir!


Thanks Dan, I'm looking forward to it!!!

Here is your USPS tracking number: 9101901065315525691632


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat

*Currently Trading*

Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

23. RJpuffs
24. laloin
25. DanR
26. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

23. Bones
24. 
25. 
26.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## DanR

drexel said:


> View attachment 43855
> View attachment 43856
> View attachment 43857
> 
> Speachless...TTecheTTe does not play around!!! Wow....I have no answer for this. Thank you soooo much!!!! Just WOW. Destroyed.


Wow, nice going TTecheTTe! That's a well rounded "tobacco" sampler if there ever was one. Nice job including some snuff!


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Wow, nice going TTecheTTe! That's a well rounded "tobacco" sampler if there ever was one. Nice job including some snuff!


Dave @drexel admired my humidor and serves overseas, so I had to punish him. :biggrin: I wanted to include more snuff, but got too tired after wrapping up that one.


----------



## Hambone1

Lrbergin's package has been launched. I PM'd his tracking number. Put me in again coach!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

23. RJpuffs
24. laloin
25. DanR
26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

23. Bones
24. 
25. 
26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## RJpuffs

Wishlist sent to Bones! (Dangit Jim, I'm a pipe smoker not a doctor ...)


----------



## Torque

Received my NPS package from MarkC yesterday and I was totally flabbergasted. All I could say was "WOW". He is a very generous person and a true asset to this community. The variety he sent was mind blowing and all top shelf stuff all of which I have seen HIGHLY praised in reviews and was on my personal "intend to try" list. Thank you Mark, I really don't have the words to express how appreciative I am for what you do for those of us just starting on this journey. The leg-up you gave me on trying all the different varieties is just amazing.
















Edit: Tried to post some pics of the bounty but the forum gods don't seem to be smiling on me today.


----------



## MarkC

Excellent; I was hoping they would make it before next week. Enjoy!


----------



## Roadcat

Holy crap... Those were my exact words upon opening up the box. I was expecting 3-5 samples... NOT 15!!! 
I honestly do not know where to begin to express my gratitude. The selections that you sent were an absolute perfect balance in varieties. I must say I don't even know which one to try first. Actually the only one that I'm curious about is the Bob's Chocolate Flake in the sense of which pipe to use being that the bag smell reminds me of baby powder...it will definitely be an adventure. You sent way too much DanR, but I thank you!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Bones

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

24. laloin
25. DanR
26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

24. 
25. 
26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Mephisto


----------



## Lrbergin

I received my end from Shawn this weekend and man o' man, I'm ready to get smoking. Awesome looking selection of tobacco and a great variety. Very generous of you and I greatly appreciate it. Should keep the bowl full for quite a while. Smoked some of the Luxury Navy Flake yesterday and it was great. Really looking forward to the Stonehaven as well. Thank you sir.


----------



## RJpuffs

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent to Bones! (Dangit Jim, I'm a pipe smoker not a doctor ...)


Ummm no response from Bones and he doesn't seem to have logged in since 4/25.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

23. RJpuffs 
24. laloin
25. DanR
26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones

I have moved Bones to the waiting list until we hear from him & put RJ back in his spot on the list.


----------



## Livewire

I can't wait to get in on this. This is a great idea!


----------



## jco3rd

commonsenseman, Blaylock, I would be interested in getting in on this, on either side! I have probably 15-20 different pipe tobaccos right now, so I could easily supply a newbie, but I would also love to sample some tobacco from more experienced members...


----------



## commonsenseman

jco3rd said:


> commonsenseman, Blaylock, I would be interested in getting in on this, on either side! I have probably 15-20 different pipe tobaccos right now, so I could easily supply a newbie, but I would also love to sample some tobacco from more experienced members...


John, if it's alright with you, we normally like EPS's to have at least one "Trader Feedback" before their first go.

I'd be more than happy to sign you up as a NPS, then next time we'd love to have you as an EPS.

Sound ok?


----------



## Sniper2075

I'm not exactly a NPS but would love to do a trade as a NPS to get a nice set of stuff to try. I haven't really tried a ton and buying tins just to discover you don't like something is a little tough on the wallet. I would be interested in doing the large size trade, mainly looking for blends with no Latakia or very mild in Latakia, I've found I'm not that much of a fan. Mainly enjoying VA's and Vapers but would like to try some blends with Burly and maybe some light aromatics to find one the significant other may find enjoyable in room note.

Thanks


----------



## jco3rd

commonsenseman said:


> John, if it's alright with you, we normally like EPS's to have at least one "Trader Feedback" before their first go.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to sign you up as a NPS, then next time we'd love to have you as an EPS.
> 
> Sound ok?


Totally! I know I'm too new to have access to the trader forum but I'm happy to participate! Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

23. RJpuffs 
24. laloin
25. DanR
26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

23. Sniper2075
24. jco3rd
25. 
26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## jco3rd

I have PM-ed laloin!


----------



## laloin

let loose the dogs of war, but I made a deal with my nps. I'm gonna send him a goodie bag, caz I really don't have anything in mind that I want LOL
I know odd


----------



## Sniper2075

I pm-ed RJpuffs


----------



## jco3rd

laloin said:


> let loose the dogs of war, but I made a deal with my nps. I'm gonna send him a goodie bag, caz I really don't have anything in mind that I want LOL
> I know odd


I managed to twist Troy's arm and got him to pick something he wanted. Unfortunately Troy, your selection is backordered for a couple days. I will let you know when it ships, and will PM you the order info. I have made up for the delay, however. Enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Sniper2075
laloin and jco3rd

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

25. DanR
26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

25. 
26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## jco3rd

Jeff, just wanted to post a quick update. Laloin's choice of tobacco is a bit backordered, and it will be a couple weeks before it ships. I've PM-ed him and we are all cool but I wanted to update the thread out of an abundance of caution lol.


----------



## commonsenseman

jco3rd said:


> Jeff, just wanted to post a quick update. Laloin's choice of tobacco is a bit backordered, and it will be a couple weeks before it ships. I've PM-ed him and we are all cool but I wanted to update the thread out of an abundance of caution lol.


No worries John, thanks for the update.


----------



## Sniper2075

I sent me end and it arrived last Saturday. RJ said he would pick it up on Monday and send his out then. I'll post when I receive it.


----------



## RJpuffs

Sniper2075 said:


> I sent me end and it arrived last Saturday. RJ said he would pick it up on Monday and send his out then. I'll post when I receive it.


I furgut to send him the DC (yet I remembered to mail the bundle, so all hope is not lost on me yet!), remedied now.


----------



## AndrewV

I thonk dan is next up on the list. If its possible I would like to be paired with him so I can send him something specifically, we talked about it and decided to do it through the newbie sampler trade. If this is possible I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## AndrewV

Update guys. Me and Dan have been talking and assumed it's alright for us to start trading. Just wanted to let you guys know so you can update the list! Sorry if we did it to early or something.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and Sniper2075
laloin and jco3rd
DanR and AndrewV

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones



AndrewV said:


> I thonk dan is next up on the list. If its possible I would like to be paired with him so I can send him something specifically, we talked about it and decided to do it through the newbie sampler trade. If this is possible I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks.





AndrewV said:


> Update guys. Me and Dan have been talking and assumed it's alright for us to start trading. Just wanted to let you guys know so you can update the list! Sorry if we did it to early or something.


Not to worry, I've updated the list.



RJpuffs said:


> I furgut to send him the DC (yet I remembered to mail the bundle, so all hope is not lost on me yet!), remedied now.


Back on the EPS list?


----------



## MarkC

Somebody rustle up a noob; I'm getting antsy!


----------



## Sniper2075

Me and RJ are all set. I picked up my end today.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
DanR and AndrewV

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

26. MarkC
27. Hambone1

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

26. 
27.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## craig_o

EPS me - I'm back in action!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
DanR and AndrewV

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

26. MarkC
27. Hambone1
28. craig_o

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

26. 
27. 
28.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## DanR

Calling all EPS's... Attention Please... The Newbie Pipe Smokers are not playing fairly anymore. They are now bombing the crap out of us!

Andrew and I started chatting a few days ago, and he asked that I trust him with his selection for our trade. He said he had a surprize for me. Holy smokes, literally!!! He bombed the bejeez out of me with a beautiful, brand new, Savinelli pipe! Check it out...










Andrew, it's absolutely stunning. I will cherish it forever. Thank You!!! :thumb:

I can't top that, but I certainly hope you like your tobacco sampler that I pulled together tonight. It'll be on the way tomorrow.


----------



## MarkC

Woah. This is backfiring; these noobs are getting dangerous! :lol:

Nice one, Andrew!


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Calling all EPS's... Attention Please... The Newbie Pipe Smokers are not playing fairly anymore. They are now bombing the crap out of us!
> 
> Andrew and I started chatting a few days ago, and he asked that I trust him with his selection for our trade. He said he had a surprize for me. Holy smokes, literally!!! He bombed the bejeez out of me with a beautiful, brand new, Savinelli pipe! Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew, it's absolutely stunning. I will cherish it forever. Thank You!!! :thumb:
> 
> I can't top that, but I certainly hope you like your tobacco sampler that I pulled together tonight. It'll be on the way tomorrow.


Dan,

You truly deserve it man. There is no repayment necessary. I am very fortunate to have the boss that I do, he deserves alot of credit aswell. I know you will cherish it, it practically had your name stamped into the shank! Look forward to receiving the samples and get my taste buds on fire!


----------



## splattttttt

Nic3e one Andrew. Dan is a very desrving felow. Enjoy it Dan, you dawg!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow - love that Savinelli. Is that a Venezia?
Whatever it is, nice pick!


----------



## AndrewV

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow - love that Savinelli. Is that a Venezia?
> Whatever it is, nice pick!


If I remember correctly it was a Linea Piu 3, and trust me all of you are very deserving, and if it was within my reaches you would all be receiving a nice Savinelli, unfortunately i've over exhausted my funds on my collection and bills =[ and I think I cleaned my shop out of the nice Sav's :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf

DanR said:


> Calling all EPS's... Attention Please... The Newbie Pipe Smokers are not playing fairly anymore. They are now bombing the crap out of us!
> 
> Andrew and I started chatting a few days ago, and he asked that I trust him with his selection for our trade. He said he had a surprize for me. Holy smokes, literally!!! He bombed the bejeez out of me with a beautiful, brand new, Savinelli pipe! Check it out...
> 
> Andrew, it's absolutely stunning. I will cherish it forever. Thank You!!! :thumb:
> 
> I can't top that, but I certainly hope you like your tobacco sampler that I pulled together tonight. It'll be on the way tomorrow.


Whoa, MAMA! That's beautiful!

Beyond cool, Andrew!


----------



## commonsenseman

Holy crap Andrew, NICE WORK!


----------



## RJpuffs

Man I disappear for a few days and Dan gets bombed! Good one, Andrew.

And I'm back on the EPS, the wives and kids (actually one of each, but each is a handful and equal to 4) have released me back into the wild!


----------



## fiddlegrin

AWESOME! :faint:

:clap2: :high5:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
DanR and AndrewV

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

26. MarkC
27. Hambone1
28. craig_o
29. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

26. 
27. 
28. 
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## shakinghorizons

I'll join as an NPS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
DanR and AndrewV

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

26. MarkC
27. Hambone1
28. craig_o
29. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

26. shakinghorizons
27. 
28. 
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## akaAtomix

I'll join the NPS! I just started a couple weeks ago.


----------



## commonsenseman

akaAtomix said:


> I'll join the NPS! I just started a couple weeks ago.


Go ahead & PM Hambone1, I'll update the list later :wink:


----------



## shakinghorizons

PM sent to MarkC


----------



## MarkC

Colin and I are in contact.


----------



## AndrewV

Today my package from Dan arrived. And it just seemed to heavy. I immediately knew what he did..... exactly what I told him not to! I knew his generosity was huge but I did not know it was limitless! In his eyes, he feels like he hasn't "repaid me" but in my eyes he has done that, and a whole lot more. Who knew he could send atomic bombs to the farthest reaches of the galaxy?! Traversing millions of miles, through black holes, worm holes, past billions of stars, through time to arrive at the doorstep of someone he barely knows..? He is as good as it gets people, you don't need me to tell you that. My gift to him is but a small representation of all of our gratitude. Pictures are worth a thousand words so i'll let you decide for yourself. I will not be making any tobacco purchase for a very very VERY long time.











As you can see he gave me a wonderful note aswell, in it he states he cannot describe in words how much he appreciates his pipe, and I find that I am in the same boat. I could sit here and go on and on about my appreciation and I would still feel like it is not enough. Maybe there should be no words. Just know Dan that the same feeling you had upon receiving my end of the trade is the same feeling I have while I sit here writing this. Thank You man it means the world to me.

I have started to prepare for this collection of baccy he sent me:


As you can see the jars are boxed but I am unsure as to whether to clean them all out first, or if I can just throw the tobacco straight in.... I would really like to not have to clean them!:laugh:

Our trade is complete, and I think both parties are very satisfied! Thank you Puff for offering such a great thing such as the Newbie Pipe trade!

Thanks again Dan!

-Andrew


----------



## Hambone1

akaAtomix and I are in communication


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075
DanR and AndrewV

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

28. craig_o
29. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

28. 
29.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## MarkC

Jeez, Dan; you two are going nuts with this!



AndrewV said:


> As you can see the jars are boxed but I am unsure as to whether to clean them all out first, or if I can just throw the tobacco straight in.... I would really like to not have to clean them!:laugh:


At first I'd rinse them out with water, but now I just pull 'em out of the box and load 'em up.


----------



## AndrewV

MarkC said:


> Jeez, Dan; you two are going nuts with this!
> 
> At first I'd rinse them out with water, but now I just pull 'em out of the box and load 'em up.


I read somewhere people fill them straight out of the dishwasher while they're still hot. What I ended up doing was rinsing one out with hot water, then drying it off real fast before it cooled down. Seemed like it had a little humidity in them from the heat then I dumped the tobacco in pressed it down and slapped a lid and a label on. Now I have 20 nicely stacked jars of tobacco in my closet.


----------



## shakinghorizons

MarkC's order has been placed. He should be receiving a partial soon, as one of them was backordered.


----------



## jco3rd

Thought I would update the group on the series of unfortunate events that is keeping Troy from getting his baccy. What was supposed to be two weeks has now turned into a month and a half estimate for shipping. So we are thinking maybe by the beginning to middle of July before it ships! Lame! 

So anyone who is ordering from P&C, keep in mind that their tobacco press is broken and they have a huge backlog!


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Jeez, Dan; you two are going nuts with this!


Agreed. Andrew and I went way out of bounds with this, but we talked before hand and then things just got out of control. I hope you guys will forgive us for breaking the rules, just this one time? We were only having fun...

I'm ready to go back on the EPS list!


----------



## splattttttt

AndrewV said:


> Today my package from Dan arrived. And it just seemed to heavy. I immediately knew what he did..... exactly what I told him not to! I knew his generosity was huge but I did not know it was limitless! In his eyes, he feels like he hasn't "repaid me" but in my eyes he has done that, and a whole lot more. Who knew he could send atomic bombs to the farthest reaches of the galaxy?! Traversing millions of miles, through black holes, worm holes, past billions of stars, through time to arrive at the doorstep of someone he barely knows..? He is as good as it gets people, you don't need me to tell you that. My gift to him is but a small representation of all of our gratitude. Pictures are worth a thousand words so i'll let you decide for yourself. I will not be making any tobacco purchase for a very very VERY long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see he gave me a wonderful note aswell, in it he states he cannot describe in words how much he appreciates his pipe, and I find that I am in the same boat. I could sit here and go on and on about my appreciation and I would still feel like it is not enough. Maybe there should be no words. Just know Dan that the same feeling you had upon receiving my end of the trade is the same feeling I have while I sit here writing this. Thank You man it means the world to me.
> 
> I have started to prepare for this collection of baccy he sent me:
> 
> 
> As you can see the jars are boxed but I am unsure as to whether to clean them all out first, or if I can just throw the tobacco straight in.... I would really like to not have to clean them!:laugh:
> 
> Our trade is complete, and I think both parties are very satisfied! Thank you Puff for offering such a great thing such as the Newbie Pipe trade!
> 
> Thanks again Dan!
> 
> -Andrew


There were a couple of blends I had hoped to be missing from that cluster bomb. But damn! That must 'a put some serious dent on yer mailbox.


----------



## splattttttt

jco3rd said:


> Thought I would update the group on the series of unfortunate events that is keeping Troy from getting his baccy. What was supposed to be two weeks has now turned into a month and a half estimate for shipping. So we are thinking maybe by the beginning to middle of July before it ships! Lame!
> 
> So anyone who is ordering from P&C, keep in mind that their tobacco press is broken and they have a huge backlog!


Glad I saw this. Thanks John... Any word on when they'll be back to snuff?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075
DanR and AndrewV

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

28. craig_o
29. RJpuffs
30. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

28. 
29. 
30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## jco3rd

Jack, as of Monday, the latest I heard was "3 or 4 weeks" until they can begin to fill back orders.  So, I guess it depends on when they fill all the backorders!


----------



## Er999

Hey please put me down for new pipe smoker. Thanks.


----------



## Mad4Cigars

I'd love to take part !!
( on the NPS side - I'm a serious newbie when it comes to pipe tobacco)


----------



## Er999

I was wondering if I should wait for the updated list before contacting my "partner" or if I can go ahead and do it now? (As a reminder I am an NPS)


----------



## Mad4Cigars

Wondering the same.
I'll wait unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## Hambone1

I received my end from akaAtomix. I will get his package together tonight and put it in the mail tomorrow.

Cup O' Joes messed up the order. Was suppose to be 50g tin of Rattray's Red Rapparee but instead I received a 100g tin of Rattray's Terry Red. Something I haven't tried, so I'll put it in my cellar and await for some aging on it before I crack it up and try it out.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075
DanR and AndrewV

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

28. craig_o
29. RJpuffs
30. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

28. Er999
29. Mad4Cigars
30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones



Er999 said:


> I was wondering if I should wait for the updated list before contacting my "partner" or if I can go ahead and do it now? (As a reminder I am an NPS)





Mad4Cigars said:


> Wondering the same.
> I'll wait unless I hear otherwise.


Sorry, I'm slow to update the list sometimes. Ready to go now!


----------



## Mad4Cigars

No Worries Jeff!!

Just sent a PM to RJ.


----------



## Er999

It's fine Jeff, will pm Craig now.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mad4Cigars said:


> No Worries Jeff!!
> 
> Just sent a PM to RJ.


Wishlist sent, and my Enter key works
now
how 
about 
that (sorry Doug)


----------



## DanR

RJpuffs said:


> Wishlist sent, and my Enter key works
> now
> how
> about
> that (sorry Doug)


Does anybody else read RJ's posts and think, "Man, I gotta hang out with that nut sometime!"


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> Does anybody else read RJ's posts and think, "Man, I gotta hang out with that nut sometime!"


Sorry not me, although I might need to read a lot more of his posts before that happens.....


----------



## DanR

Er999 said:


> Sorry not me, although I might need to read a lot more of his posts before that happens.....


You should, he's crazy - probably admits it too... :lol:

Additionally, he's a pipe smoking mentor if ever there was one. Great wisdom and advice, plus he's the creator of tobaccocellar.com!!


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> You should, he's crazy - probably admits it too... :lol:
> 
> Additionally, he's a pipe smoking mentor if ever there was one. Great wisdom and advice, plus he's the creator of tobaccocellar com!!


That's true enough...:biggrin:


----------



## Mad4Cigars

DanR said:


> Additionally, he's a pipe smoking mentor if ever there was one. Great wisdom and advice, plus he's the creator of tobaccocellar.com!!


Well that's good to hear since he's the other half of my trade! 
Though it appears there are many great mentors here.

*RJ should have his half of the trade by tomorrow... if not today.*

Now I'm off to check out www.tobaccocellar.com


----------



## Er999

Update here: Craig's order has been shipped and supposedly arrives tomorrow. the DCN was pm'ed to craig.


----------



## jco3rd

FINALLY, at LONG LAST, it appears pipes and cigars' press is finally operational, and @laloin's order has finally shipped. 9101901065315526198130


----------



## laloin

I hope you have some jars handy John. caz I'm gonna blow up your mailbox 
did I mention everything you will get has all been aged 2 yrs or longer


----------



## jco3rd

laloin said:


> I hope you have some jars handy John. caz I'm gonna blow up your mailbox
> did I mention everything you will get has all been aged 2 yrs or longer


Holy cow! Longer than I've been smoking.  Thank you!!! Super excited.


----------



## laloin

muahhahahahahah my evil plan of corrupting young pipers mind's is working....I blame DanR for that


----------



## akaAtomix

Hambone's shipment is here!!! Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075
DanR and AndrewV

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
craig_o and Er999
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> muahhahahahahah my evil plan of corrupting young pipers mind's is working....I blame DanR for that


Hey, don't be bringing me in on this corrupt practice. You've done plenty of damage yourself Troy!


----------



## MarkC

I got Colin's side yesterday, so it's tin popping time...


----------



## Mad4Cigars

RJ should be getting his tins today.

I simply followed directions... cause I don't know enough not to.
Hope you enjoy them RJ.


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Hey, don't be bringing me in on this corrupt practice. You've done plenty of damage yourself Troy!


Dan, don't be modest. Shall I upload some more pictures of this mini cellar you sent me? :nono:


----------



## EvoFX

Can i get added to EEEPS


----------



## laloin

EvoFX said:


> Can i get added to EEEPS


say the secret password, Jeff may let you in


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

TTecheTTe and drexel
MarkC and Torque
DanR and Roadcat
Hambone1 and Lrbergin
RJpuffs and Sniper2075
DanR and AndrewV

*Currently Trading*

laloin and jco3rd
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
craig_o and Er999
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. 
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> say the secret password, Jeff may let you in


I'm sorry, the password "Jeff may let you in" is incorrect. Please try again.


----------



## Er999

commonsenseman said:


> I'm sorry, the password "Jeff may let you in" is incorrect. Please try again.


Good one.:laugh:


----------



## laloin

Jco3rd end finally arrived this afternoon in the mail. I was slightly disappointed. it's says 4 ounces of Annervsary Kake. But it sure doesn't look like it. nor smell like it. no worries not your fault. I blame cigar international when they bought out pipes and cigars for that. well will have to sample a bowl of this sudo AK soon. 
John gonna run to the post office, ran out of USPS boxes. But I will be open jars for you. Like I said I'm planning on blowing up your mailbox, hope you have insurance on it


----------



## AndrewV

laloin said:


> Jco3rd end finally arrived this afternoon in the mail. I was slightly disappointed. it's says 4 ounces of Annervsary Kake. But it sure doesn't look like it. nor smell like it. no worries not your fault. I blame cigar international when they bought out pipes and cigars for that. well will have to sample a bowl of this sudo AK soon.
> John gonna run to the post office, ran out of USPS boxes. But I will be open jars for you. Like I said I'm planning on blowing up your mailbox, hope you have insurance on it


After such a long wait i'm sorry to hear about your disappointment, hopefully it turns out to be the real deal, hope Jc posts pics! Can't wait to see the shredded mailbox!


----------



## laloin

you and me both Andrew. Here hoping that Russ get to the bottom of why this AK is not the real thing. I have this sinking feeling it's not. Whatever AK that I have before the buy out. I'm gonna have to hold onto.
Lucky for me I have a pound and a half


----------



## AndrewV

laloin said:


> you and me both Andrew. Here hoping that Russ get to the bottom of why this AK is not the real thing. I have this sinking feeling it's not. Whatever AK that I have before the buy out. I'm gonna have to hold onto.
> Lucky for me I have a pound and a half


Looks like you have a nice stock of it! Havn't tried it myself but obviously it must be good stuff. Gotta be positive and hope it's the real deal! If not definately get to the bottom of that. Even though it wasn't Jc's fault I would be pretty upset, nice that you arn't letting it stop you from that bomb you plan on sending. You guys are TOO good to us newbs. Keep me posted on whether it's the real thing or not.


----------



## laloin

only way to found out is to smoke a bowl of it, and yes John is gonna bombed to hell and back


----------



## jco3rd

Geez Troy, I'm really sorry it did not work out. Let me know if the flavor profile is off, and I will complain to P&C. Maybe with the huge backlog they made a mistake in the shipping?? Do you normally buy it in tins? I saw a thread on here where Russ mentioned that the stuff in tins holds together better than the bulk stuff, if that is the difference in appearance you're talking about. 

I feel bad! My first trade is a bust! lol. Nevertheless, I am awaiting your generosity with trepidation.


----------



## laloin

Why feel bad John, not your fault LOL. nope it was in a baggie per usually, your 1st trade wasn't a bust John. sometimes you gotta roll with the punches. Heh don't worry your mail box is gonna get blown up trust me


----------



## AndrewV

jco3rd said:


> Geez Troy, I'm really sorry it did not work out. Let me know if the flavor profile is off, and I will complain to P&C. Maybe with the huge backlog they made a mistake in the shipping?? Do you normally buy it in tins? I saw a thread on here where Russ mentioned that the stuff in tins holds together better than the bulk stuff, if that is the difference in appearance you're talking about.
> 
> I feel bad! My first trade is a bust! lol. Nevertheless, I am awaiting your generosity with trepidation.


Awh don't feel bad man, like Troy said it wasn't a bust and completely not your doing. Maybe it will age well and turn out to be decent. I would complain just for the H of it, see if there's anything that they will try to compensate for."P


----------



## jco3rd

Andrew that is a good idea. Troy, if you want to shoot me something about how it was different, I'll see what P&C can do to make it right!


----------



## laloin

don't sweat it, I'm sending off bowlful to different people on here. it's not a complete bust. maybe will get better with age heheh


----------



## AndrewV

jco3rd said:


> Andrew that is a good idea. Troy, if you want to shoot me something about how it was different, I'll see what P&C can do to make it right!


Doesn't hurt to try. It could have been anything, wrong order shipped, they deliberately changed it due to lack of stock (I would hope not), or maybe that is just what AK is now.. alot of companies will try to do something to make it right to keep a good rep, some won't but atleast this way your atleast getting an explanation for things, and maybe... free stuff!

Edit: Just did some reading on Troy's AK thread, seems like he was in touch with them so this probably isn't necessary.


----------



## craig_o

Er999 said:


> Update here: Craig's order has been shipped and supposedly arrives tomorrow. the DCN was pm'ed to craig.


9505 5105 6859 3170 4919 39

Received and the package is on the way!


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> You should, he's crazy - probably admits it too... :lol:
> 
> Additionally, he's a pipe smoking mentor if ever there was one. Great wisdom and advice, plus he's the creator of tobaccocellar.com!!


Yeah, I love the posts and would love to smoke a pipe with RJ and a few other crazy cats!

Finally have been able to start on RJ's awesome samples and they were on my order this week. Also finally got my cellar updated! Hopefully, Jeff, I'll be signing back up soon.

Kudos, Ron, tabaccocellar.com is a truely beautiful thing! Can't believe that such a great thing could get any better, but I love the new enhancements


----------



## Mad4Cigars

RJ's end of the trade arrived today!

I'm giddy!

Here's the break down:

*AROMATICS:*
MacBaren - Vanilla Cream
MacBaren - Black Ambrosia
C&D - Blockade Runner
Samuel Gawith - Grousemoor

*VIRGINIAS:*
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
McCranies - Red Flake (2008 batch)
Esoterica - Tilbury

*VA/PERIQUE:*
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake
Esoterica - Dorchester

*LATAKIA:*
Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader

WOW!!!
Complete with notes on each!

Thanks RJ - I truly appreciate it.


----------



## AndrewV

Mad4Cigars said:


> RJ's end of the trade arrived today!
> 
> I'm giddy!
> 
> Here's the break down:
> 
> *AROMATICS:*
> MacBaren - Vanilla Cream
> MacBaren - Black Ambrosia
> C&D - Blockade Runner
> Samuel Gawith - Grousemoor
> 
> *VIRGINIAS:*
> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
> McCranies - Red Flake (2008 batch)
> Esoterica - Tilbury
> 
> *VA/PERIQUE:*
> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake
> Esoterica - Dorchester
> 
> *LATAKIA:*
> Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader
> 
> WOW!!!
> Complete with notes on each!
> 
> Thanks RJ - I truly appreciate it.


Let me know how you like that Squadron Leader. Discovering that I quite like these Latakia blends and have been considering getting some of it. Very nice selection you got there man. Which are you trying first?? I struggled with that decision lol.


----------



## Mad4Cigars

Quick question about storage...

If I were to drop the baggies into mason jars, but have a separate jar for each of the types... (So for example all of the Virginia baggies will be placed into one larger jar)... would that be a decent storage method?


----------



## Mad4Cigars

AndrewV said:


> Let me know how you like that Squadron Leader. Discovering that I quite like these Latakia blends and have been considering getting some of it.


I sure will Andrew!



AndrewV said:


> Very nice selection you got there man. Which are you trying first?? I struggled with that decision lol.


Not sure!
I'm not even sure how to break some of these up so I can load the pipe! 
_(I'm leaning towards the Tilbury.)_


----------



## RJpuffs

Mad4Cigars said:


> Quick question about storage...
> 
> If I were to drop the baggies into mason jars, but have a separate jar for each of the types... (So for example all of the Virginia baggies will be placed into one larger jar)... would that be a decent storage method?


Just leave 'em in the ziplocks - if ya can't smoke them all in 4 weeks ... yer doing something wrong 

But yes - the jar-by-type method works too.


----------



## Mad4Cigars

:tu


----------



## laloin

jcord your end in the mail. no tracking # should get to you on Monday. wouldn't be surprised if it show up tomorrow. Since your in Northern Cal. 
Jeff consider this trade done. I'm stepping away from being a EPS for a bit, seems you got under good hands with all the other EPS


----------



## jco3rd

I look forward to it, thanks!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
craig_o and Er999

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## jco3rd

Well! Got hit with @laloin's end of the trade this afternoon! The aroma from the box as I pulled it from the mailbox was just ASTOUNDING. My entire living room now smells of well aged Virginias 









1. Escudo Navy De Luxe
2. Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
3. PS Luxury Navy Flake, aged 2 years!!
4. PS Luxury Twist Flake, aged 2 years!
5. A bag labeled simply "Stony" which has some bloom on it... Dare I assume this is Stonehaven??
6. FVF aged 3 years!!
7 Peterson's University Flake

Many of these I have been dying to try, such as the Escudo, Haunted Bookshop, and Uni Flake. I am really excited about trying the aged stuff, which has been aged longer than I have been smoking. Troy, what a fantastic hit. My hat is off to you sir. Thank you again for your generosity, and you can expect to see some of these show up in the Tonight's Smoke thread shortly. :-D


----------



## Er999

I was able to pick up the package in the mail. When I saw the size of the box I was like, holy sacred pipe smoke! Once I got home I opened the box and inside I find....







:jaw:That is amazing!!!! My thanks to you Craig :bowdown: you have also added some tobaccos that I have read about and was curious to try and that butternut burley smells awesome!!! :whoo: I believe that this concludes the sampler trade for Craig and I.
List of tobacco below. (In case you can't see the labels on the bag.)
Dunhill EMP
SG Kendal cream flake
SG full Virginia flake
Macbaren vintage Syrian 
Macbaren Scottish mix
Orlik gold slice
Sterling tavern
Sterling tankard
Butternut burley
Solani silver flake


----------



## laloin

the C&D Haunted Bookshop has over a year of age on it. Might explain why it smelled so strong of malt and vinagar, the smell of well aged Perigue. the Stony is yes the famous Stonehaven, that grown men have dropped everything to buy LOL, probley has closed to 2 yrs of age. the Escudo has bout a year of age on it. and the uni flake is a fresh tin. 
glad to see you survived the bomb LOL
troy


----------



## laloin

if you could go ahead and throw a positive trade feedback on my profile John? thanks heaps. Enjoy


----------



## jco3rd

I am so humbled and grateful sir! I cannot wait to try it all. Haunted Bookshop has intrigued me for a while, aside from its awesome name.


----------



## laloin

RJpuff sent me a sample of Haunted Bookshop when i was a newbie pipe smoker. It's a Vir/burley/perique blend that has a spooky taste to it. blew my socks away when I started to taste the tobacco


----------



## RJpuffs

Forgot the "me back on EePS list" message!

So, ... Me back on EePS list!



commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trade*
> 
> laloin and jco3rd
> RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> MarkC and shakinghorizons
> Hambone1 and akaAtomix
> craig_o and Er999
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 30. DanR
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 30.
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> *Waiting List:*
> 
> Bones


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. 
31.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## MarkC

I finally got my end off yesterday, so I'm ready to be added back to the list as well.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. RJpuffs
32. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. 
31. 
32.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## shakinghorizons

Received my end, and then some from Mark - holy crap, I got my a$$ handed to me!!!! I didn't get a chance to take a picture, but can possibly get one tomorrow, but here is the list -

Lane Ltd. RLP-6
Robert McConnell's Oriental
GL Pease Laurel Heights 2006
GL Pease Cairo
Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
4 Noggins Moe's Confetti
Erinmore Flake
Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
Two Friends English Chocolate
GL Pease Blackpoint
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Gawith & Hogarth Louisiana Flake
Dunhill Flake
Rattray's Hal of the Wynd
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian
Astley's No. 99 Royal Tydor Full Latakia Mixture
Escudo 
Peterson Irish Flake
Gawith & Hogarth Best Brown No. 2
Reiner Long Golden Flake


----------



## DanR

shakinghorizons said:


> Received my end, and then some from Mark - holy crap, I got my a$$ handed to me!!!! I didn't get a chance to take a picture, but can possibly get one tomorrow, but here is the list -
> 
> Lane Ltd. RLP-6
> Robert McConnell's Oriental
> GL Pease Laurel Heights 2006
> GL Pease Cairo
> Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
> 4 Noggins Moe's Confetti
> Erinmore Flake
> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
> Two Friends English Chocolate
> GL Pease Blackpoint
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
> Gawith & Hogarth Louisiana Flake
> Dunhill Flake
> Rattray's Hal of the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
> McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian
> Astley's No. 99 Royal Tydor Full Latakia Mixture
> Escudo
> Peterson Irish Flake
> Gawith & Hogarth Best Brown No. 2
> Reiner Long Golden Flake


Now that's a beautiful sampler. Some really awesome tobaccos in that lot! Somebody hit Mark with some more RG - my gun is empty at the moment...


----------



## Er999

shakinghorizons said:


> Received my end, and then some from Mark - holy crap, I got my a$$ handed to me!!!! I didn't get a chance to take a picture, but can possibly get one tomorrow, but here is the list -
> 
> Lane Ltd. RLP-6
> Robert McConnell's Oriental
> GL Pease Laurel Heights 2006
> GL Pease Cairo
> Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
> 4 Noggins Moe's Confetti
> Erinmore Flake
> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
> Two Friends English Chocolate
> GL Pease Blackpoint
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
> Gawith & Hogarth Louisiana Flake
> Dunhill Flake
> Rattray's Hal of the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
> McClelland 3 Oaks Syrian
> Astley's No. 99 Royal Tydor Full Latakia Mixture
> Escudo
> Peterson Irish Flake
> Gawith & Hogarth Best Brown No. 2
> Reiner Long Golden Flake


:faint: :bowdown:

Holy smokes you definitely got your a$$ handed over to you.


----------



## MarkC

Don't listen to him; the only reason he got so many is because he tried to get cute. I told him to send one or two tins; I didn't say anything about 100 gm tall boys!


----------



## shakinghorizons

Price per gram is always cheaper when you buy the bigger one LOL


----------



## AndrewV

shakinghorizons said:


> Price per gram is always cheaper when you buy the bigger one LOL


I like your style.


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Now that's a beautiful sampler. Some really awesome tobaccos in that lot! Somebody hit Mark with some more RG - my gun is empty at the moment...


Done! Yes, very fine sampling from the Temple, but with half  of that poundage open, not surprising from such a generous BOTL!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons

*Currently Trading*

Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. RJpuffs
32. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. 
31. 
32.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*

Bones


----------



## craig_o

Er999 said:


> I was able to pick up the package in the mail. When I saw the size of the box I was like, holy sacred pipe smoke! Once I got home I opened the box and inside I find....
> View attachment 44618
> 
> :jaw:That is amazing!!!! My thanks to you Craig :bowdown: you have also added some tobaccos that I have read about and was curious to try and that butternut burley smells awesome!!! :whoo: I believe that this concludes the sampler trade for Craig and I.
> List of tobacco below. (In case you can't see the labels on the bag.)
> Dunhill EMP
> SG Kendal cream flake
> SG full Virginia flake
> Macbaren vintage Syrian
> Macbaren Scottish mix
> Orlik gold slice
> Sterling tavern
> Sterling tankard
> Butternut burley
> Solani silver flake


My pleasure - enjoy!


----------



## Hambone1

Hambone1 and akaAtomix finished awhile ago. He posted that he received my package and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## AndrewV

I know I'm no EPS but I've accumulated a decent amount of tobacco and wouldn't mind helping out a newbie and trying one round on the other side of the wheel.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. RJpuffs
32. MarkC
33. AndrewV

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. 
31. 
32. 
33.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## JKlavins

I would gladly sign up as a NPS!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

If available id like to join the list as a super NPS also!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

30. DanR
31. RJpuffs
32. MarkC
33. AndrewV

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

30. JKlavins
31. GnarlyEggs
32. 
33.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

*Waiting List:*


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I have contacted RJpuffs and made our arrangements! Woohoo!


----------



## JKlavins

Incoming for @DanR USPS 9101901065315526670957


----------



## jco3rd

Hey Jeff throw me on as an EPS!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Hey Jeff throw me on as an EPS!


say the secret password: Jeff I love you and want to have your baby


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> say the secret password: Jeff I love you and want to have your baby


Troy, I thought we asked you and Jeff to keep your personal lives out of this? :lol:

Janis and I are well underway. I started pulling his sampler together today. :evil:


----------



## TTecheTTe

laloin said:


> say the secret password: Jeff I love you and want to have your baby


ound: :twisted::chk:mn


----------



## jco3rd

IS that how you scored some sub par AK troy?


----------



## Er999

Actually I think the secret password is: "secret password".....:rofl:

(Just wanted to get in my dig on the secret password jokes and stuff...)


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Tin was ordered for RJpuffs. Will post tracking when I get it!


----------



## DanR

I received my end from JKlavins today. I also finished gathering everything together for his end. You can add me back to the EPS list when it's delivered...

Janis, your package will mail out tomorrow when the postman comes.

Here's the DCN: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300498760997


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
DanR and JKlavins

*Currently Trading*

RJpuffs and GnarlyEggs

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

32. MarkC
33. AndrewV
34. Jco3rd
35. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

32. 
33. 
34.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## AndrewV

Where's these newbs at?! Eager for a victim.


----------



## JKlavins

So i saw some flashing lights across the street from my house, and heard some yelling. I think my mailman went to my neighbor for first aid after having to try to fit my package in the mailbox.








This incredibly packed box came from @DanR , and I don't even know where to start! 








Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

GnarlyEggs said:


> Tin was ordered for RJpuffs. Will post tracking when I get it!


Guess the tin arrived before the tracking number did 

I'll have his sampler out today - I'm going to be running around next few weeks so I'll rejoin as an EePS once my butt is back in its computer chair again!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

RJpuffs said:


> Guess the tin arrived before the tracking number did
> 
> I'll have his sampler out today - I'm going to be running around next few weeks so I'll rejoin as an EePS once my butt is back in its computer chair again!


Yep, Looks like I'm never going to get that email with the tracking number! I was gonna post today that it should be arriving anyday, because I did receive a item shipped email, without tracking.

Can't wait to see what I get to try! I have been limited to only 2 blends so far, so anything you send will be new and exciting!


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

JKlavins said:


> So i saw some flashing lights across the street from my house, and heard some yelling. I think my mailman went to my neighbor for first aid after having to try to fit my package in the mailbox.
> 
> Thanks a ton!!!


Wow! You could start your own tobacco shop with that stash! Nice package from DanR


----------



## BigBehr

Please put me back on the EPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
DanR and JKlavins
RJpuffs and GnarlyEggs

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

32. MarkC
33. AndrewV
34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

32. 
33. 
34. 
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jco3rd

I gotta say that it is awesome that there is a waiting list of the EPS on the pipe side, when on the cigar side there is pretty much always more noobs than experienced puffers. :rockon:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

WOW! Here is what I got from RJPuffs. This is a great spread of baccy to try out and really find what I like! I have heard of most of these and excited to get trying them! Now I need to get a new pipe so I can rotate them and try them all out 

Aromatic: MacB Vanilla Cream, MacB - Black Ambrosia, C & D - Blockaide Runner, SG - Grousemoor

Virginia: Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake, Esoterica - Tilbury, McCranie - Red Flake

VA/Perique: Stokkebye - Luxury Naval Flake, Esoterica - Dorchester

Latakia: SG - Squadron Leader


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

GnarlyEggs said:


> WOW! Here is what I got from RJPuffs. This is a great spread of baccy to try out and really find what I like! I have heard of most of these and excited to get trying them! Now I need to get a new pipe so I can rotate them and try them all out
> 
> Aromatic: MacB Vanilla Cream, MacB - Black Ambrosia, C & D - Blockaide Runner, SG - Grousemoor
> 
> Virginia: Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake, Esoterica - Tilbury, McCranie - Red Flake
> 
> VA/Perique: Stokkebye - Luxury Naval Flake, Esoterica - Dorchester
> 
> Latakia: SG - Squadron Leader


Wow is right! That is one hefty stash of baccy!


----------



## MarkC

Careful, that Red Flake will melt your synapses!


----------



## Gladiator4

After some great advice from Andrew, MarkC and others

Sign me up as a new guy


----------



## commonsenseman

Gladiator4 said:


> After some great advice from Andrew, MarkC and others
> 
> Sign me up as a new guy


Go ahead and PM MarkC, I'll update the list later.


----------



## Gladiator4

will do
Have to get a few more posts in before the rules are lifted (I think)
The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## AndrewV

commonsenseman said:


> Go ahead and PM MarkC, I'll update the list later.


Hey Jeff, I spoke with Mark and he is cool with switching spots with me if that's cool with you, I'll be taking on Gladiator like it was world war 2.


----------



## jmac1981

so, the rules are 30 post and be a member for 90 days ???


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, Jeff; drop me down a slot. Andrew assures me that this particular noob deserves extra special harrassment. I mean punishment. I mean...where'd he go?


----------



## MarkC

jmac1981 said:


> so, the rules are 30 post and be a member for 90 days ???


Nah; as long as you can PM, you're good to go. I think it's five days and ten posts. Or maybe ten days; I really don't remember.


----------



## Gladiator4

A little scared now! After seeing what can become of these, I can only imagine the fun.

Andrew, as soon as I can PM I will send one your way. I have the 5 day 10 post going, we will see shortly.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
DanR and JKlavins
RJpuffs and GnarlyEggs

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

32. AndrewV
33. MarkC
34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

32. Gladiator4
33. 
34. 
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> A little scared now! After seeing what can become of these, I can only imagine the fun.
> 
> Andrew, as soon as I can PM I will send one your way. I have the 5 day 10 post going, we will see shortly.


That's fine, I look forward to it. "D


----------



## Gladiator4

Order has been placed for Andrew 
just waiting on the tracking #

hope it makes it to you before the weekend comes


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
DanR and JKlavins
RJpuffs and GnarlyEggs

*Currently Trading*

AndrewV and Gladiator4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

33. MarkC
34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

33. 
34. 
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Gladiator4

The order number: 9405510200882848608725
A quick email and response a minute later, looks like the package is well on its way. Could it be tomorrow after all?


add: USPS


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> The order number: 9405510200882848608725
> A quick email and response a minute later, looks like the package is well on its way. Could it be tomorrow after all?
> 
> 
> add: USPS


Insurance and everything huh! This guy doesn't mess around.


----------



## Gladiator4

AndrewV said:


> Insurance and everything huh! This guy doesn't mess around.


For the value of the extra dollar or two over ground, well worth the 2 day shipping


----------



## AndrewV

I have received my end from Chuck today.

When I won Shemp's contest I received a nice sample of Pete Stokkebye English Luxury and fell in love. So as I was contemplating on what Chuck should get me this came to mind and I went to look up prices. It's only sold in bulk and is actually very cheap stuff. 8oz for $13.70, I told him to order that for me seeing is it's right around the price of a tin. 

As I was opening the box there was a nice letter inside saying he hopes I like the little extra he sent with it. 2 more ounces of Newminster No. 17 English Luxus. To answer your question Chuck, I have not tried this! After looking up it's ingredients i'm becoming very eager to pack my pipe, too bad it will have to wait for after dinner. Dangit!

Thank you Chuck once again this was an unexpected surprise.... and we all know what that means.

He will be out of town this following week so I will send his package out this coming Thursday.

Be ready Chuck, I hope you realize what you started!


----------



## DrumComp

Can you sign me up as NPS please!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

laloin and jco3rd
RJpuffs and Mad4Cigars
craig_o and Er999
MarkC and shakinghorizons
Hambone1 and akaAtomix
DanR and JKlavins
RJpuffs and GnarlyEggs

*Currently Trading*

AndrewV and Gladiator4

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

33. MarkC
34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

33. DrumComp
34. 
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DrumComp

I PM'ed Mark. Then I started to read some of the older post... When I back from home depot with sand bags, I started to entrenching my mail box. Then it hit me, I don't have to take this lying down I Can Fight BACK!....:twisted: But What to get someone with a little bit of everything? Humm p I'll figure it out, but first I need to get these I-Beams in place for my mailbox.


----------



## DrumComp

DanR said:


> From San Anontio


Dan I see we are from the same place. Can you list some of your favorite B&Ms or is online a much better route?


----------



## DanR

DrumComp said:


> Dan I see we are from the same place. Can you list some of your favorite B&Ms or is online a much better route?


I think Club Humidor on San Pedro has the best selection for us pipers. They have a nice display case of briars, and a few tinned tobaccos (Dunhill, MacBaren, Peterson, some McClelland). However, I usually feed my TAD (tobacco acquisition disorder) from the online merchants.


----------



## DrumComp

DanR said:


> I think Club Humidor on San Pedro has the best selection for us pipers. They have a nice display case of briars, and a few tinned tobaccos (Dunhill, MacBaren, Peterson, some McClelland). However, I usually feed my TAD (tobacco acquisition disorder) from the online merchants.


Yup I know that place well, in fact I got my la rocca from them. I agree they are a bit pricey.


----------



## DrumComp

DanR said:


> I think Club Humidor on San Pedro has the best selection for us pipers. They have a nice display case of briars, and a few tinned tobaccos (Dunhill, MacBaren, Peterson, some McClelland). However, I usually feed my TAD (tobacco acquisition disorder) from the online merchants.


Yup I know that place well, in fact I got my la rocca from them. I agree they are a bit pricey.


----------



## DrumComp

The package has shipped. Mark should have it with in 3 days.


----------



## AndrewV

Sent out Chuck's(Gladiator) end this morning. Shipping kicked my butt on that one :dizzy:

Hope you like your stuff Chuck, remember to duck and cover!

Gonna have to take me off the list, i've exhausted my resources, concocting that bomb took everything I have. Hope it makes a nice BOOOM!:biglaugh:

I'll be back in the future.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

AndrewV and Gladiator4

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and DrumComp

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

34. 
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jco3rd

Oh boy I'm next!


----------



## laloin

be sure to pack a couple of bottles of your IPA beer John  along with the newbie sample pak


----------



## Er999

laloin said:


> be sure to pack a couple of bottles of your IPA beer John  along with the newbie sample pak


Is that even legal? Shipping beer? :madgrin:


----------



## jco3rd

laloin said:


> be sure to pack a couple of bottles of your IPA beer John  along with the newbie sample pak


I'm not wasting my award winning beverage on a noob!! Also, I already drank it all! lol!!



Er999 said:


> Is that even legal? Shipping beer? :madgrin:


It is!


----------



## Er999

jco3rd said:


> It is!


:jaw: :faint: are you serious!?


----------



## mikebjrtx

ship yes mail no


----------



## DanR

Er999 said:


> :jaw: :faint: are you serious!?


I think the laws might vary by state, but there are websites that will ship beer of the month (or wine of the month) direct to your door. Or, if you're looking for some obscure brew that you just gotta try, there are sites that will help you with that too.


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> I think the laws might vary by state, but there are websites that will ship beer of the month (or wine of the month) direct to your door. Or, if you're looking for some obscure brew that you just gotta try, there are sites that will help you with that too.


Humph! Figures that I would likely not know that particular aspect of alcoholic laws very well. :doh: therefore I will just take your word for it :bowdown: 
Thanks for the mini education! :lol:


----------



## DrumComp

The Anti-aircraft guns are set up... but the 12 hour watches are taking its toll boys, getting antsy! Steady... I can not get complacent, the bombers could be here any minute!


----------



## MarkC

Mitch's package arrived today: two tins of McClelland's No. 27, both from 2011. Now for the fun part...


----------



## DrumComp

Glad to read you got it, and I see we are both night owls tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Oh, I'm pretty much a night owl every night-I just got home from work!


----------



## stevodenteufel

I'm a newbie looking to trade with an experienced smoker.


----------



## Er999

jco3rd said:


> Oh boy I'm next!





stevodenteufel said:


> I'm a newbie looking to trade with an experienced smoker.


Jco3rd, looks like you're up!!! Have fun! :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Speaking of fun, I'm checking posts and bagging up 'baccy together tonight. Mitch, I've got a few here so far that are a bit light (end of the tin) that I'm including for variety, so I'll stick some extras in to make up for it.


----------



## DrumComp

SWEET!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

AndrewV and Gladiator4

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and DrumComp

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

34. Jco3rd
35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

34. stevodenteufel
35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jco3rd

PMs exchanged between Steven and myself!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

AndrewV and Gladiator4

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and DrumComp
Jco3rd and stevodenteufel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

35. DanR
36. BigBehr

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

35. 
36.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]


----------



## AndrewV

Didn't get a tracking number on the receipt, but I just called USPS and they said it was delivered in Canada today. Enjoy Chuck!


----------



## Gladiator4

Something bad happened, very very bad :shocked:


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> Something bad happened, very very bad :shocked:


???


----------



## Gladiator4

A package that looked normal, contained such a HUGE punch!!!







































When you said be ready, I was not expecting such a beautiful thing!
I am greatly thankful for such generosity and will not forget


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> A package that looked normal, contained such a HUGE punch!!!
> 
> View attachment 45198
> View attachment 45199
> View attachment 45200
> View attachment 45201
> View attachment 45202
> View attachment 45203
> 
> 
> When you said be ready, I was not expecting such a beautiful thing!
> I am greatly thankful for such generosity and will not forget


Oh phew, I thought you were gonna say something happened with the shipping or something.

Edit: Get to smokin my friend! Any idea what your gonna try first? Also you should go on google and if you type in the name of the tobacco, use the website tobaccoreview and it will tell you whats in each blend and reviews on them.


----------



## Gladiator4

Andrew, what would you recommend first?

There is just so many to choose from


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Gladiator4 said:


> A package that looked normal, contained such a HUGE punch!!!
> 
> View attachment 45198
> View attachment 45199
> View attachment 45200
> View attachment 45201
> View attachment 45202
> View attachment 45203
> 
> 
> When you said be ready, I was not expecting such a beautiful thing!
> I am greatly thankful for such generosity and will not forget


Yowza! That is one hell of a "punch" for sure Maximus! Enjoy brother :nod:


----------



## AndrewV

Gladiator4 said:


> Andrew, what would you recommend first?
> 
> There is just so many to choose from


You could try the Prince Albert, its a nice basic one and you probably wont even have to dry it. Youtube is your friend on pretty much everything but cobs are very easy.


----------



## DrumComp

WOW!!! Nice Hit.


----------



## Er999

Gladiator4 said:


> A package that looked normal, contained such a HUGE punch!!!
> 
> View attachment 45198
> View attachment 45199
> View attachment 45200
> View attachment 45201
> View attachment 45202
> View attachment 45203
> 
> 
> When you said be ready, I was not expecting such a beautiful thing!
> I am greatly thankful for such generosity and will not forget


Holy donkey kong!!! (Super) :shock: that is freaking huge!!!!!! :faint: enjoy it man and smoke the butternut burley early (as in first, second or third) I guarantee you it is good!!!


----------



## MarkC

Wow. I knew you were going to blast him, but...wow. 

Uh...don't get any ideas, Mitch; your box looks nothing like that. On the other hand, it will finally be going out tomorrow morning; sorry about the delay-work got stupid.


----------



## DrumComp

Sorry This post is a little late, but the medics just cleared me.

See I had come home late Saturday night to a dirty bomb. How was I to know all this could come from such a small package.







Being the deceptive package it was, I carried it through security and into my room. I sat wondering what this box could contain... Until I could take no more. I out stretched my knife to cut the seal....mg: THEN BOOM!!! The devastation was done.


























Cornell & Diehl:
1-Opening Night 
1-Purple Cow

Gawith Hoggarth:
1-Louisiana Flake
1-Sweet Maple Twist

GL Please:
1-Blackpoint
1-Hadolo's Delight
1-Laurel Height 2006
1-Quiet night

McClelland:
1-Christmas Cheer 2007
1-Frog Morton across the pond
1-Three oaks syrian

1- 4 Noggins: Moe's Confetti
1- Lane limited: RLP-6
1- Reiner: Long Golden Flake
1- Seattle Pipe Club: Plum pudding
1- Two friends: English chocolate
1- Wessex: Brown Virginia Flake

Thank You Mark


----------



## DrumComp

Oops missed one.... 1- Astley's No. 99

Again thank you so much mark.... I am dieing to try this 5 year old Xmas Cheer!!!! It smells so great!


----------



## Gladiator4

Wow! what a great haul!

Nice one Mark!!

lots of enjoyment in those baggies


----------



## MarkC

Whew! I was getting nervous. I had three packages heading out and two incoming and following tracking numbers has driven me up the wall! :lol:

Ready for the list again, Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

AndrewV and Gladiator4
MarkC and DrumComp

*Currently Trading*

Jco3rd and stevodenteufel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

35. DanR
36. BigBehr
37. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

35. 
36. 
37.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jco3rd

I forget if we've posted an update yet. Steven has made my purchase - we're just waiting for it to arrive! I expect it in the next couple days!


----------



## jco3rd

Well I was right!

So to make it a bit more fun for myself, I gave Steven 3 choices of tins to get me. And he chose:



Woo hoo! This has been on my wishlist for about as long as anything else. I'm super looking forward to firing it up. Sounds like the perfect summer flake to me!

Steven standby, yours will be incoming tomorrow!!


----------



## jco3rd

As promised! Heads up @stevodenteufel!!

DC: 9405 5036 9930 0034 8021 81

Enjoy!


----------



## stevodenteufel

Package recieved! Wow, I was expecting two or three samples not eight! The letter is also a nice touch, it's a very good road map into the world of pipe tobacco, really appreciate it!










jco3rd said:


> As promised! Heads up @stevodenteufel!!
> 
> DC: 9405 5036 9930 0034 8021 81
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## jco3rd

stevodenteufel said:


> Package recieved! Wow, I was expecting two or three samples not eight! The letter is also a nice touch, it's a very good road map into the world of pipe tobacco, really appreciate it!
> View attachment 45330


haha glad it got there ok! Enjoy!!


----------



## MarkC

Very nice selection!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

AndrewV and Gladiator4
MarkC and DrumComp
Jco3rd and stevodenteufel

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

35. DanR
36. BigBehr
37. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

35. 
36. 
37.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## AzureWinter

Hello there! I am a newbie to pipes, and I would like to sign up for a trade.


----------



## commonsenseman

AzureWinter said:


> Hello there! I am a newbie to pipes, and I would like to sign up for a trade.


Dan, Ryan or Mark; is one of you open to trading with Adam in Canada? If not, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> Dan, Ryan or Mark; is one of you open to trading with Adam in Canada? If not, I'd be more than happy to.


Sure, I will. No problem! So, where is this place called "Canada" anyway?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

35. DanR
36. BigBehr
37. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

35. AzureWinter
36. 
37.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



DanR said:


> Sure, I will. No problem! So, where is this place called "Canada" anyway?


Ah, he must be talking aboot the Great White North?


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> Sure, I will. No problem! So, where is this place called "Canada" anyway?





commonsenseman said:


> Ah, he must be talking aboot the Great White North?


:rofl: :lol: ound: :lolat:

Hey, @AzureWinter not only is this one: :canada: for you but you should use it (and soon!) :biggrin:


----------



## DanR

PM sent to AzureWinter!


----------



## AzureWinter

DanR said:


> PM sent to AzureWinter!


Replied


----------



## AzureWinter

Item is on its way to Dan!


----------



## DanR

AzureWinter said:


> Item is on its way to Dan!


It must've teleported to my mailbox. I received it today. Very fast! I only hope mine gets to the Great White North with the same vigor! :tu

The International shipping number is: LJ 153 734 417 US

The postman will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## AzureWinter

DanR said:


> It must've teleported to my mailbox. I received it today. Very fast! I only hope mine gets to the Great White North with the same vigor! :tu
> 
> The International shipping number is: LJ 153 734 417 US
> 
> The postman will pick it up tomorrow.


Wow, fantastic!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

DanR and AzureWinter

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

36. BigBehr
37. MarkC

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

36. 
37.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

DanR said:


> It must've teleported to my mailbox. I received it today. Very fast! I only hope mine gets to the Great White North with the same vigor! :tu
> 
> The International shipping number is: LJ 153 734 417 US
> 
> The postman will pick it up tomorrow.


Looks like the package has cleared customs and is in that weird place called "Canada". Hopefully it'll show up on the doorstep soon.

Jeff, you can add me back to the EPS list, please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and AzureWinter

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

36. BigBehr
37. MarkC
38. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

36. 
37. 
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



DanR said:


> Looks like the package has cleared customs and is in that weird place called "Canada". Hopefully it'll show up on the doorstep soon.
> 
> Jeff, you can add me back to the EPS list, please.


Hmm, never heard of it.

Ok, seriously, where are all the newbies???


----------



## AzureWinter

Got my package from Dan today! Wow this is going to keep me busy, so much good stuff to try


----------



## laloin

AzureWinter said:


> Got my package from Dan today! Wow this is going to keep me busy, so much good stuff to try


Hey DanR you slacker, you forgot to throw in some snuff  Nice bomb


----------



## BigBehr

Come on someone! I have everything ready!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Er999

AzureWinter said:


> Got my package from Dan today! Wow this is going to keep me busy, so much good stuff to try


That's a nice haul!!!! I would start with the butternut burley, it's great and will be gone in no time!!!! :thumb:


----------



## AzureWinter

Er999 said:


> That's a nice haul!!!! I would start with the butternut burley, it's great and will be gone in no time!!!! :thumb:


Haha. I tried the Red Cake first!
That Butternut Burley though, mm smells so good.


----------



## Er999

AzureWinter said:


> Haha. I tried the Red Cake first!
> That Butternut Burley though, mm smells so good.


Good on you!!! Just make sure you get to the butternut burley soon !!! And smelling it does not count!!! :madgrin:


----------



## BigBehr

really.... Nobody wants to play?


----------



## MarkC

BigBehr said:


> really.... Nobody wants to play?


Maybe if I promise not to send anyone else rope?


----------



## BigBehr

MarkC said:


> Maybe if I promise not to send anyone else rope?


I think its more about the inappropriate pictures of yourself in the box... HAHAHAHA


----------



## laloin

Mark even tried to bribe me to take some of his soap on a rope


----------



## MarkC

BigBehr said:


> I think its more about the inappropriate pictures of yourself in the box... HAHAHAHA


Yeah, yeah, like I'm the only one who dresses up as Garfield. I'll admit, my ex used to complain about me yelling "take it, Odie!", but I've got that under control now.


----------



## mo985

Good morning! I have been eagerly awaiting for this day to arrive. 

I would like to be placed on the NPS list, please.

Thank you!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and AzureWinter

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

36. BigBehr
37. MarkC
38. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

36. mo985
37. 
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



mo985 said:


> Good morning! I have been eagerly awaiting for this day to arrive.
> 
> I would like to be placed on the NPS list, please.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Alright Chris!!!


----------



## cclark06

I would like to be added to the NPS list please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and AzureWinter

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

36. BigBehr
37. MarkC
38. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

36. mo985
37. cclark06
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



cclark06 said:


> I would like to be added to the NPS list please.


Hot diggity!


----------



## mo985

PM sent to BigBehr!


----------



## BigBehr

this is underway!


----------



## MarkC

The newbie drought is over!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and mo985

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

37. MarkC
38. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

37. cclark06
38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## cclark06

PMs exchanged with MarkC and package on its way.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

38. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

38.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 7ach

Could you add me to the NPS list? Although i'm not a 100% new, I am relatively new and I am trying to figure out what I like VS don't like


----------



## RJpuffs

I can get back on the EPS list - I see a distinct shortage of eeps folk, and I do have gobs of baccy open here.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

38. DanR
39. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

38. 7ach
39.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 7ach

Sent DanR a PM. Not sure if it is working on my end... nothing shows up in my sent folder


----------



## Er999

7ach said:


> Sent DanR a PM. Not sure if it is working on my end... nothing shows up in my sent folder


Give it a bit, he might be busy, out of town or something...although now that I think about it I have not really seen him on puff in a bit of a while...still give it a bit of time and then ask commonsenseman what to do next.
Just re-read your post again, did you click on his (danR) profile and then click on "private message" ? Doing that is IMO the best way to ensure that you do it right and get it sent properly.


----------



## 7ach

Yes, then I hit send. I was then automatically redirected to my inbox which shows 0 sent and 0 received.


----------



## Er999

7ach said:


> Yes, then I hit send. I was then automatically redirected to my inbox which shows 0 sent and 0 received.


Just sent a confirmation email to you, and I think I know what the issue might be, I took a look at my settings and probably figured it out: (make sure you're signed in first)
First there should be a "settings" tab at the top of the page next to "my profile" and before "log off" hit the settings tab.
Next find the general settings tab on the left side column underneath the "my account" heading. Hit the general settings tab.
Finally, scroll down to the private messaging section and look at the end of the section. You will see a part called "sent private messages" there are two options: "don't save a copy of sent messages" and "save a copy"
I believe that your current settings are set up so that you are not getting the copies of messages you send. To fix this, click on "save a copy" then go to the bottom of the page and hit "save changes" after that you should start getting a copy of the messages you send.

Try that and see if that works. And while you're at it go through all of the settings and configure it to the way that you want it to be/not to be. Let me know what happens. :thumb:


----------



## 7ach

You got it exactly correct thanks for the help!


----------



## Er999

7ach said:


> You got it exactly correct thanks for the help!


You're welcome, and no problem! :thumb:


----------



## 7ach

Now that I have my PMs all sorted out, I have heard back from Dan and have made arrangements... trade is underway!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

39. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

39.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



7ach said:


> Now that I have my PMs all sorted out, I have heard back from Dan and have made arrangements... trade is underway!


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Yep, I've been traveling more than normal lately. At most, I've been popping in to check on things, but not a lot of time for sitting and reading, much less contributing, lately. Sorry about that. Zach and I are indeed underway.


----------



## MarkC

I got Corey's package today; I'd hoped to get his out early, but...it's boxed up and ready to go Monday, though.


----------



## mo985

Christmas came Saturday afternoon!!! A very big THANK YOU to BigBehr for taking VERY good care of me as a NPS!! have quite the selection to work my way through. I got a Bent MM, some cleaners, which I was in dire need of, and samples of the following:
Mac Baren- Scottish blend Mixture
G.L. Pease- Piccadilly
3 Star- Blue
Orlik- Golden Sliced
Capstan- Flake
French Quarto
Dunhill- Early Morning
Penzance
Erinmore Mixture
Samuel Gawith- Best Brown Flake
Boswells- Northwoods
- PA Dutch
H&H- Marble Kake
- Larry's Blend
Peter Heinrichs- Dark Strong Flake
SPC Plum Pudding
Peter Stokkebeyes- Bulls Eye
- Luxury Twist Flake


----------



## BigBehr

mo985 said:


> Christmas came Saturday afternoon!!! A very big THANK YOU to BigBehr for taking VERY good care of me as a NPS!! have quite the selection to work my way through. I got a Bent MM, some cleaners, which I was in dire need of, and samples of the following:
> Mac Baren- Scottish blend Mixture
> G.L. Pease- Piccadilly
> 3 Star- Blue
> Orlik- Golden Sliced
> Capstan- Flake
> French Quarto
> Dunhill- Early Morning
> Penzance
> Erinmore Mixture
> Samuel Gawith- Best Brown Flake
> Boswells- Northwoods
> - PA Dutch
> H&H- Marble Kake
> - Larry's Blend
> Peter Heinrichs- Dark Strong Flake
> SPC Plum Pudding
> Peter Stokkebeyes- Bulls Eye
> - Luxury Twist Flake


To be Fair this is not all my doing! We did a box pass a while back and I asked everyone to only put in what they took. they did not, so you got the wrath of the box pass enjoy!


----------



## BigBehr

I got my Meat Pie! this is done! Thanks


----------



## Er999

mo985 said:


> Christmas came Saturday afternoon!!! A very big THANK YOU to BigBehr for taking VERY good care of me as a NPS!! have quite the selection to work my way through. I got a Bent MM, some cleaners, which I was in dire need of, and samples of the following:
> Mac Baren- Scottish blend Mixture
> G.L. Pease- Piccadilly
> 3 Star- Blue
> Orlik- Golden Sliced
> Capstan- Flake
> French Quarto
> Dunhill- Early Morning
> Penzance
> Erinmore Mixture
> Samuel Gawith- Best Brown Flake
> Boswells- Northwoods
> - PA Dutch
> H&H- Marble Kake
> - Larry's Blend
> Peter Heinrichs- Dark Strong Flake
> SPC Plum Pudding
> Peter Stokkebeyes- Bulls Eye
> - Luxury Twist Flake


Holy smoking pipes!!! That's huge!!! Dude, you have a huge can of macbaren Scottish mixture!!!! It is awesome, smoke some you won't regret it!!! (Unless of course it turns out that that kind of blend does not suit your palate/tastes in which case give me a pm and I sure we can work something out :eyebrows: :biggrin: ) otherwise enjoy the smorgasbord of tobacco!!!
And bigbehr, good job sir on taking good care of an NPS!!! :rockon:


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap; a tall can GLP in a noob trade? You're a maniac! :lol:


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> Holy crap; a tall can GLP in a noob trade? You're a maniac! :lol:


Actually if you want to be technical, the macbaren can is taller than the GLP but if you're talking about high end/really good quality tobacco (GLP) then i guess you might be right....although I would not know for certain as I have not had GLP-yet...but yes he is a maniac!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985

*Currently Trading*

MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

39. RJpuffs

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

39.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



mo985 said:


> Christmas came Saturday afternoon!!! A very big THANK YOU to BigBehr for taking VERY good care of me as a NPS!! have quite the selection to work my way through. I got a Bent MM, some cleaners, which I was in dire need of, and samples of the following:
> Mac Baren- Scottish blend Mixture
> G.L. Pease- Piccadilly
> 3 Star- Blue
> Orlik- Golden Sliced
> Capstan- Flake
> French Quarto
> Dunhill- Early Morning
> Penzance
> Erinmore Mixture
> Samuel Gawith- Best Brown Flake
> Boswells- Northwoods
> - PA Dutch
> H&H- Marble Kake
> - Larry's Blend
> Peter Heinrichs- Dark Strong Flake
> SPC Plum Pudding
> Peter Stokkebeyes- Bulls Eye
> - Luxury Twist Flake


:shocked:


----------



## MarkC

911490107542823265738
Should be there Friday.


----------



## DanR

I received my end from Zach today, and his is all packed up and will go out tomorrow. Hopefully, usps will get it to him for the weekend and we can burn his tongue up. :lol:

DCN: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300101364291

You can add me back to the EPS list.


----------



## MarkC

I hate to do this when the EPS list is so low, but I'm going to have to drop out of this for a while. With medical bills, I just don't have the ability to replenish the cellar like I used to.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I hate to do this when the EPS list is so low, but I'm going to have to drop out of this for a while. With medical bills, I just don't have the ability to replenish the cellar like I used to.


I'll step into the breach for a couple of rounds, Jeff.


----------



## cclark06

Thanks Mark looking forward to it.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

39. RJpuffs
40. DanR
41. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

39. 
40. 
41.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



MarkC said:


> I hate to do this when the EPS list is so low, but I'm going to have to drop out of this for a while. With medical bills, I just don't have the ability to replenish the cellar like I used to.


No worries Mark, take care of yourself.



freestoke said:


> I'll step into the breach for a couple of rounds, Jeff.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I'll step into the breach for a couple of rounds, Jeff.


Awesome!


----------



## Troutman22

BigBehr said:


> To be Fair this is not all my doing! We did a box pass a while back and I asked everyone to only put in what they took. they did not, so you got the wrath of the box pass enjoy!


Nice job Ryan - I think I see a few of my stragglers in there, sorry about that mo.  Im just tidying up a few loose ends.


----------



## Er999

BigBehr said:


> To be Fair this is not all my doing! We did a box pass a while back and I asked everyone to only put in what they took. they did not, so you got the wrath of the box pass enjoy!


Ok I have to ask: "box pass" what is this (I have a general idea but need specifics) when did this happen, and is it going to happen again sometime in the near future? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cclark06

Got my package from Mark today. Really tickled. Already tried a bowl of the Corn and Diehl Purple Cow.


----------



## 7ach

Just got my package from DanR today and first word to come to mind... WOW! I can't believe how much tobacco Dan was able to stuff in this box. Thank you for your generosity! This will keep me busy for a long time! Now for the hard part, trying to figure out where to start :smile:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 39. RJpuffs
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*


Quiet on the noob front - but getting hectic on this end. Have to drop out of the EePS list again - I'll get back on the horse after the holiday mayhem is past.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

39. DanR
40. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

39. 
40.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



RJpuffs said:


> Quiet on the noob front - but getting hectic on this end. Have to drop out of the EePS list again - I'll get back on the horse after the holiday mayhem is past.


Okey Dokey, see ya in a couple months!


----------



## Nubbin

Ok, so I have taken a small step into the world of pipes and I am interested in joining this thread. I recently (2 weeks ago) picked up a corn cob and a tin of McClellands Tastemaster, at the recommendation of the shop owner. I wasn't sure after the first couple of bowls but I am starting to really like it and it sure feels like a slippery slope :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

39. DanR
40. freestoke

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

39. Nubbin
40.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

Derek (Nubbin) and I are communicating and underway!!


----------



## EvoFX

i am back for 4 months, soooo eeeps me!


----------



## SaintsJohn

As suggested by Jim and having just met the requirements to participate in this I am ready and wanting to get my name added to this list to start my collection of samples.  I have the wooden box loaded with jars ready to be filled. Thanks again Jim for recommending I post here!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

DanR and Nubbin

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

40. freestoke
41. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

40. SaintsJohn
41.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Nubbin

DanR said:


> Derek (Nubbin) and I are communicating and underway!!


9114901159815030017986


----------



## freestoke

Jacob and I are under weigh. :mrgreen:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

41. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

41.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## HardHeaded

I'd like to sign up as a NPS. I've got plenty of storage space and plenty of time to try out something other than the captain black I've been working on.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

41. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

41. HardHeaded

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



HardHeaded said:


> I'd like to sign up as a NPS. I've got plenty of storage space and plenty of time to try out something other than the captain black I've been working on.


Sounds like you're over-qualified :thumb:


----------



## HardHeaded

Over qualified sounds about right.

Contact has been established. Just waiting for an address and what tins Evo wants.


----------



## DanR

Nubbin said:


> 9114901159815030017986


I recieved my end from Derek (Nubbin) today. A very generous package indeed. I can tell Derek is already in the giving spirit of the season. Included in my box was a tin of Davidoff Royalty (I asked him to surprize me and he did - never tried that one), along with a Drew Estates UF13 (another new one for me) and some homegrown hops (Centennial and Chinook for all you brewers out there). I see a nice IPA in the future, and a great cigar while I brew it. Thanks Derek!










Your package is boxed up and ready to go out with tomorrow's mail! I'll post a DCN as soon as I get it.


----------



## Nubbin

DanR said:


> I recieved my end from Derek (Nubbin) today. A very generous package indeed. I can tell Derek is already in the giving spirit of the season. Included in my box was a tin of Davidoff Royalty (I asked him to surprize me and he did - never tried that one), along with a Drew Estates UF13 (another new one for me) and some homegrown hops (Centennial and Chinook for all you brewers out there). I see a nice IPA in the future, and a great cigar while I brew it. Thanks Derek! Your package is boxed up and ready to go out with tomorrow's mail! I'll post a DCN as soon as I get it.


Tis the season!

Enjoy & let me know how the beer turns out.

ipe:


----------



## DanR

Nubbin said:


> Tis the season!
> 
> Enjoy & let me know how the beer turns out.
> 
> ipe:


The tracking information for Nubbin's package is: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300145911376


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke, I apologize greatly for the delay in getting you your tobacco. The site for some reason shipped it to me even though I told them to ship it to you and I will have customer service fix it tomorrow before 4PM central time. It'll get there buddy, thanks for baring with me


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> freestoke, I apologize greatly for the delay in getting you your tobacco. The site for some reason shipped it to me even though I told them to ship it to you and I will have customer service fix it tomorrow before 4PM central time. It'll get there buddy, thanks for baring with me


What a hassle for you! :frown: I was starting to wonder what happened and beginning to think they had pulled the "It's back-ordered, but we're not going to tell you" maneuver. Do they do DCNs at P&C, BTW? I've never dealt with them at all. :dunno: I'll start packing things up today and maybe I'll be here for a "trade" with the postman. :smile: Or maybe it will sneak out early. :evil:


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> What a hassle for you! :frown: I was starting to wonder what happened and beginning to think they had pulled the "It's back-ordered, but we're not going to tell you" maneuver. Do they do DCNs at P&C, BTW? I've never dealt with them at all. :dunno: I'll start packing things up today and maybe I'll be here for a "trade" with the postman. :smile: Or maybe it will sneak out early. :evil:


It was indeed a hassle but its one that was easy to fix. In order for you to get it faster I am just keeping the royal yacht and I had customer service ship you one out today .  I'm not sure if they do DCNs but They were very friendly about it and told me if I send it to them it will take quite a while for you to get it. So I did as I stated to make sure you get it quicker Jim. I appreciate you getting everything together to help me get a better taste for different brands/flavors. You don't have to include the royal yacht now though. I have a full tin of it Lol!


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> You don't have to include the royal yacht now though. I have a full tin of it Lol!


All's well that ends well. :smile: Hope that Royal Yacht serves you well, Jacob, and thanks for leaving more for me! :lol: The way smokingpipes does it is that the shipping confirmation email has a DCN number in it to track the package. Maybe they don't do it that way at P&C, but you might check.


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> All's well that ends well. :smile: Hope that Royal Yacht serves you well, Jacob, and thanks for leaving more for me! :lol: The way smokingpipes does it is that the shipping confirmation email has a DCN number in it to track the package. Maybe they don't do it that way at P&C, but you might check.


They claim they have it at p&c but out of my orders I've made there even before this trade I have not ever received one so I doubt highly that they provide one. Either way as you said is true and I'm glad you'll be getting your tin. I see why you like this stuff  Strong and a bit spiced, it really has a flavor that is growing on me. Deffinately a mid day smoke! I'm glad I have plenty of it  hahah looking forward to hearing when you receive yours Jim, it should be around Monday or Tuesday since Customer Service shipped it out today due to the problem before to make it faster.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> They claim they have it at p&c but out of my orders I've made there even before this trade I have not ever received one so I doubt highly that they provide one. Either way as you said is true and I'm glad you'll be getting your tin. I see why you like this stuff  Strong and a bit spiced, it really has a flavor that is growing on me. Deffinately a mid day smoke! I'm glad I have plenty of it  hahah looking forward to hearing when you receive yours Jim, it should be around Monday or Tuesday since Customer Service shipped it out today due to the problem before to make it faster.


I'm glad you like it, I really am, or you'd be in big trouble. :lol: I tend to smoke stuff "like that", so I like sending what I like in addition to some "staples". If you didn't like the Royal Yacht, you could have gotten stuff I don't like much, merely out of desperation on my part, like cooking for people who don't like BBQ, hot salsa, or bacon -- I COULD make you a peanut butter and jelly sandwich instead. :ask:


----------



## EvoFX

message sent and received.


----------



## LewZephyr

I would like to be added to the NPS list.

thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach

*Currently Trading*

DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

42.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

42. LewZephyr

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Nubbin

DanR said:


> The tracking information for Nubbin's package is: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300145911376


Dan has successfully destroyed my fathers place in Michigan as apparently his package arrived there today. He said it was a large package... I'll see it on Thursday and will post photos afterwards!


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> looking forward to hearing when you receive yours Jim, it should be around Monday or Tuesday since Customer Service shipped it out today due to the problem before to make it faster.


Fast enough! :tu Yours will be out tomorrow Jacob, but it will be later in the day when he picks it up, so the DCN won't show until Wed probably.

DCN: *9405 5112 0128 8822 9195 60.*


----------



## freestoke

Just a follow-up. There will be a three plane fighter escort envelopes for this package carrying one-bag bomblets in stealth mode. I felt that their contents would contaminate the main cargo, so I decided to give them their own separation transportation.


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> Just a follow-up. There will be a three plane fighter escort envelopes for this package carrying one-bag bomblets in stealth mode. I felt that their contents would contaminate the main cargo, so I decided to give them their own separation transportation.


Wow Jim, thanks! I'm digging out a bunker between messages to get ready for the bombardment. I hope you didn't pack any bunker busters!


----------



## EvoFX

this is an on/off topic question. well i ill try to wing it on question. where is the cigar version of this? i posted in it a few years ago asking about a noob set up. and finally i am back home and have been getting into cigars. could be the beers in me not working the magic in finding it.


----------



## Nubbin

Nubbin said:


> Dan has successfully destroyed my fathers place in Michigan as apparently his package arrived there today. He said it was a large package... I'll see it on Thursday and will post photos afterwards!


Here is a pic of the very impressive selection that Dan sent my way. I have a LOT to go through... I'm guessing it should last me through to the springtime, at least!

Thank you for your extremely generous package... I'm sure with this much variety I'll know soon enough what I like!

:thumb:


----------



## Nubbin

Tried to edit photo in as I forgot to before posting and it doesn't show up... trying again here...

View attachment 46975


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach
DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and HardHeaded

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

42.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

42. LewZephyr

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



EvoFX said:


> this is an on/off topic question. well i ill try to wing it on question. where is the cigar version of this? i posted in it a few years ago asking about a noob set up. and finally i am back home and have been getting into cigars. could be the beers in me not working the magic in finding it.


Here ya go Evo.

Newbie Sampler Trade


----------



## freestoke

Nubbin said:


> Here is a pic of the very impressive selection that Dan sent my way. I have a LOT to go through... I'm guessing it should last me through to the springtime, at least!
> 
> Thank you for your extremely generous package... I'm sure with this much variety I'll know soon enough what I like!
> 
> :thumb:


Looks like he threw in a rather nice selection of snuff! I think I make out some F&T and SG among others. :tu


----------



## SaintsJohn

You have made my day Jim! I received the packages and I have to say I am thrilled with the flavor I'm getting from the Ennerdale Flake! My fiance complimented the room note from it too. I will be moving on to the other flavors as the days go by to give my taste pallet a break.  I have to ask, how do you use English Rose? I have never seen this stuff before


----------



## EvoFX

sent!

USPS DC# 9114901159815270680896


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Looks like he threw in a rather nice selection of snuff! I think I make out some F&T and SG among others. :tu


Good eye, Jim! I figured since he bombed me with a really nice cigar, I'd start him down the snuff slope while I was at it!

Jeff, throw me back on the list, which I think means I'm up again!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach
DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

42. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

42. LewZephyr

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> You have made my day Jim! I received the packages and I have to say I am thrilled with the flavor I'm getting from the Ennerdale Flake! My fiance complimented the room note from it too. I will be moving on to the other flavors as the days go by to give my taste pallet a break.  I have to ask, how do you use English Rose? I have never seen this stuff before


Wish I'd have sent a heavier dose of Ennerdale, but I'm never sure how somebody will react to it. Didn't want to wind up in pearls-before-swine mode with my treasured last can of Ennerdale. :lol: The English Rose is snuff, the "official" snuff of the British Parliament I've been told. Can't say I'm much of a snuffer, but a little is pretty enjoyable here and there. :drama: Just threw it in there on a whim. :smile:

Be sure to separate everything, to prevent any ghosting in the box. Shouldn't be a lot of that going on with what I sent, since I gave the smellier packets their own plane seats, but just to be safe. :smile: Really glad you liked the Ennerdale and that you aren't getting complaints from the distaff side! :lol: Ennerdale is GH&Co.'s best-selling flake "by far" and yet it's widely despised. Go figure. :dunno: I love Ennerdale! ainkiller:


----------



## SaintsJohn

Oh man! I received a larger shipment Jim, I wasn't expecting more and here I have it. I didn't dig deep enough! I'm blown away by the amount and variety.  I will have lots of time to taste these flavors


----------



## DanR

LewZephyr and I are underway!


----------



## HardHeaded

Killer sampler from @EvoFX. Its gonna take me a while to sort through these and figure out the details on everything. Gonna be a fun winter.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

BigBehr and mo985
MarkC and cclark06
DanR and 7ach
DanR and Nubbin
freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded

*Currently Trading*

DanR and LewZephyr

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

43.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

My end is done, and a package is on the way to LewZephyr: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300176005792

Jeff, you can EPS me again when needed. I hate seeing the list blank!


----------



## LewZephyr

DanR said:


> My end is done, and a package is on the way to LewZephyr: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300176005792
> 
> Jeff, you can EPS me again when needed. I hate seeing the list blank!


BLOWN UP SIR!!!

Thanks Dan. Your Generosity is over the top.
I have no idea where to even start.

Guess I will close my eyes and just grab for the first round.

Feel free to give any pointers / suggestions on anything. (haven't done flake before)

Thank you again, and Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Oh and you are quite the artist. My wife complimented you on the nice touch.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

43. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

43.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

LewZephyr said:


> BLOWN UP SIR!!!
> 
> Thanks Dan. Your Generosity is over the top.
> I have no idea where to even start.
> 
> Guess I will close my eyes and just grab for the first round.
> 
> Feel free to give any pointers / suggestions on anything. (haven't done flake before)
> 
> Thank you again, and Merry Christmas to you and yours.
> 
> Oh and you are quite the artist. My wife complimented you on the nice touch.


Lol, tell your wife Thank You for the compliment!

Regarding which to try first, just stick your nose into the baggies and go with your gut. If that fails you, pop that Orlik tin - a nice citrusy virgina flake.

I just rub the flakes until they fall apart, but you can find links in this forum that discuss other ways to load it up (fold n stuff, etc).


----------



## 2smoke

Please disregard this post. My big thumb got in a hurry.


----------



## 2smoke

Please add me as a NPS to the newbie sampler trade. I smoke cigars leaning more to the medium full side.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

43. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

43. 2smoke

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 2smoke

PM sent to DanR.


----------



## DanR

2smoke said:


> PM sent to DanR.


Doug and I are actively trading...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr

*Currently Trading*

DanR and 2smoke

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

44.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

44.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 2smoke

A package is on its way to DanR. I will post tracking info as soon as it is available.


----------



## EvoFX

hit me up on eeeps. holidays are done, and i have down time.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr

*Currently Trading*

DanR and 2smoke

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

44. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

44.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 2smoke

The package for DanR shipped today.


----------



## DanR

I received my end today - a large tin too. Thanks Doug! I've been busy packing his end, which will ship tomorrow. Mostly full-bodied (and strong) sampler, as requested. I hope you like it!

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300207315104


----------



## 2smoke

I received my end today. A very nice package that blew up and scattered tobacco everywhere as the picture below shows. DanR, you sir are a top notch individual. Thanks!







And now to solve my dilemma on which to try first, I think I shall start with the 1792 Flake.

2smoke


----------



## DanR

I hope you enjoy it all, Doug. Go easy on the Tambo!

Jeff, you can add me back to the EPS list.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

44. EvoFX
45. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

44.
45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Very nice hit Dan, I love to see some Tambo (and 1792) in the mix!


----------



## JRM03

I'll throw down with Evo as a NPS. PM heading your way buddy.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

45. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

45.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 04EDGE40

I'd love to try this out with DanR if no one has taken you up on it yet!

I've always liked smoking a pipe, but took a few of years off from that and cigars due to being a broke post-college, newly-married guy. I just joined the forum because now that I've got a little change in my pocket I've rekindled my love for both. Right now all I've been smoking is my pipe (Drew Estate Central Park Stroll) because it is much too cold to spend an hour or two on a cigar and I'm reminded again why I fell in love with it in the first place.

But not to digress, I'd love to do this!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

45. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

45. 04EDGE40

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



04EDGE40 said:


> I'd love to try this out with DanR if no one has taken you up on it yet!
> 
> I've always liked smoking a pipe, but took a few of years off from that and cigars due to being a broke post-college, newly-married guy. I just joined the forum because now that I've got a little change in my pocket I've rekindled my love for both. Right now all I've been smoking is my pipe (Drew Estate Central Park Stroll) because it is much too cold to spend an hour or two on a cigar and I'm reminded again why I fell in love with it in the first place.
> 
> But not to digress, I'd love to do this!


OK, you're in....but just barely :wink:


----------



## JRM03

Evo: Incoming USPS 9405510200881065227498
(Sorry, not enough posts for a hyperlink)


----------



## 04EDGE40

commonsenseman said:


> OK, you're in....but just barely :wink:


Ha, well much appreciated!

It really is awesome that you'd take the time to keep up with these trades. So thanks!


----------



## DanR

I've just sent a PM to Collin, so I'd consider us underway. I'm looking forward to the trade!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03

DanR and 04EDGE40

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

46.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

46.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 04EDGE40

Our trade is indeed underway. I've got Dan's request ordered and I'll post the tracking when I send it out!


----------



## bmatt1221

I have been around pipes for a little while but have tried very few different tobaccos and am pretty inexperienced. any experienced guys willing to do some trading?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sure!

I haven't been a EPS yet, but I'd like to.


----------



## bmatt1221

Sweet, PM sent!


----------



## defetis

I'd like to get added to the NP list. As long as i can send a boutique blend or 2 from my local b and m


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03

DanR and 04EDGE40
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

47.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

47. defetis

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



defetis said:


> I'd like to get added to the NP list. As long as i can send a boutique blend or 2 from my local b and m


Totally up to your EPS.....By the way, where are all the EPS's?


----------



## bmatt1221

9102901065315529061089

theres your tracking number El Wedo Del Milagro. order is on the way


----------



## El wedo del milagro

bmatt1221 said:


> 9102901065315529061089
> 
> theres your tracking number El Wedo Del Milagro. order is on the way


Awesome!

I started putting together yer samples last night... I'll get it done quickly. I will have your package in the mail tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## bmatt1221

El wedo del milagro said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I started putting together yer samples last night... I'll get it done quickly. I will have your package in the mail tomorrow or the next day.


Sweet, lookin forward to it


----------



## 04EDGE40

The order finally arrived, my package is on it's way to DanR! Tracking # 9405903699300121188950 USPS.


----------



## DanR

I received my end from Collin ( @04EDGE40 ), and now his sampler is on the way... https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300234782214


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

NPS looking for a EPS. Just ordered a pipe a MM Country gentlemen and I'm not sure, which tobaccos to try. Thus I'd be willing to go to my local B&M and buy something of your choice in exchange for a sampler. PM if you're interested in entertaining my offer.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

freestoke and SaintsJohn
EvoFX and HardHeaded
DanR and LewZephyr
DanR and 2smoke

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03

DanR and 04EDGE40
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

47. 
48.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

47. defetis
48. Cigar-Enthusiast

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

ARE THERE NO EPS's OUT THERE?!?


----------



## EvoFX

Oops. Sent out jrm's package yesterday and just found out that he will be out town. But something to look forward to when your back. Explosion!


----------



## DanR

You can throw me back onto the EPS list.


----------



## 04EDGE40

My package from Dan says it was delivered today! I'm SUPER pumped to get off work now! I'll have to post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

47. DanR
48.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

47. defetis
48. Cigar-Enthusiast

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## bmatt1221

i recieved the package from El wedo del milagro.


----------



## 04EDGE40

I received my package from Dan on Friday and I want to give a huge shout out to him for a great package with a lot of great tobaccos for me to try!

He really went above and beyond with this package and included all different types of tobaccos from aromatics to Latakias (which were even more potent that I had imagined) and plugs to flakes.

Here's a pic of the spoils:










Orlik Golden Sliced
McClelland 2011 Holiday Spirit
Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
Esoterica Tobacciana Penzance
Hearth & Home Trout Stream
Hearth & Home Louisiana Red
G.L. Pease JackKnife Plug
McClelland Captain Cool
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Planta Danish Black Vanilla
McClelland Honeydew
Ashton Smooth Sailing
Erinmore Flake
Sutliff Barbados Plantation
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
McClelland Yenidje Supreme

I've already tried the Barbados Plantation and it was really enjoyable. I can't wait to try out all of them. I'm going to have to muster up a little courage to try out the Latakias, especially the Billy Budd! My head was spinning just transferring them to jars!

Here's a pic with all of them jarred and labeled:










So thanks again to @DanR for using his own time and resources to help out a fellow enthusiast! I can't tell you how much this is appreciated!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I received the package from bmatt1221 on Tuesday.

He sent me both the tins I wanted, and an additional tin, plus a MM cob!

Thanks, Bro!


----------



## bmatt1221

El wedo del milagro said:


> I received the package from bmatt1221 on Tuesday.
> 
> He sent me both the tins I wanted, and an additional tin, plus a MM cob!
> 
> Thanks, Bro!


It was nothin compared to the bomb you sent me. I hope you like the extra tin i sent, tried lookin at the two you requested to find something similar, but a bit different if that makes sense.


----------



## swamper

Can I get in on a trade? NPS swamper Thanks Doug


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

47. DanR
48. 
49.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

47. defetis
48. Cigar-Enthusiast
49. swamper

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OK.

That was kinda fun. Put me back in, Coach! I'll see what I can do about converting the cigar-enthusiast.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK.
> 
> That was kinda fun. Put me back in, Coach! I'll see what I can do about converting the cigar-enthusiast.


Bring it on buddy!


----------



## JRM03

Sorry for the delay but I just wanted to thank Evo for a hellacious haul of tobacco. I am very excited to test drive these tobacccos. 
Now onto the spoils. 

(Not Picture but currently enjoying) Pouch of TG Midnight Smoke
MacBaren 7 Seas Royal
H&H Pistachio
Luxury Navy Flake
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
SG Navy Flake
Presbyterian
PS Luxury Bullseye Flake
H&H Daybreak
H&H Eggnog
Snowflake
H&H Ten to Midnight
SG Chocolate Flake
Black Irish X
PS Luxury Twist Flake
Sweet Coconut
SG Full Virginia
G&H Louisiana Perique Flake


----------



## DanR

defetis and I are underway!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Cigar-Enthusiast and I are underway.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and JRM03
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221
DanR and defetis
Cigar-Enthusiast and El wedo del milagro

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

49.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

49. swamper

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

It has recently come to my attention that some of the BOTL here, who have in the past been EPS's, are feeling like they can't keep up with the generosity shown on this thread on a regular basis. Now that I think about it, I see the point. So many of the EPS's here go waaaaaay above & beyond what is "required" and send out huge samplers. I would first of all like to say thank you for how generous everyone has been on this thread & on Puff as a whole. It never ceases to amaze me. I would also like to say that I am in no way picking out anyone in particular (and even if I were, I would be picking on you guys for being TOO generous, not exactly a character flaw :wink. The only reason I'm saying anything is because I want everyone who wants to participate, to feel like they can, without it feeling like a "generosity competition".

So, here's what I propose:
1) EPS's do their best to send out, as nearly as possible, the required amount of tobacco samples. (5/10 samples)
2) If EPS's would like to go above and beyond, package up the extras & designate them a a "bomb" separate from the EPS trade. They could even be in the same box as the main trade, just labeled as a bomb.

Hopefully that will allow enough wiggle room so that people can still be generous, without anyone being excluded. Again, my reasoning behind all of this is just to make everyone feel comfortable participating. Not trying to call anyone out, or make anyone feel guilty.

Thanks to all the fine BOTL!!! ipe:


----------



## JRM03

Jeff you can place Evo and I in the completed trades. Thanks again Evo!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40
EvoFX and JRM03

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221
DanR and defetis
El wedo del milagro and Cigar-Enthusiast

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

49.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

49. swamper

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

El wedo del milagro said:


> Cigar-Enthusiast and I are underway.


Your package has been delivered.


----------



## DanR

I received my end from defetis last week. I'm seriously delinquent in getting his end out, but I finally put it all together tonight. His sampler and an accompanying "bomb" are on the way. Tracking: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300247869667

I'm heading to China for two weeks, but I'll join back up when I return...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40
EvoFX and JRM03
DanR and defetis

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221
El wedo del milagro and Cigar-Enthusiast

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

49.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

49. swamper

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



DanR said:


> I'm heading to China for two weeks, but I'll join back up when I return...


Sounds like a plan, have fun!


----------



## Drez_

While hesitant because of my limited selection to send out to an ESP, having only bought originally some Carter Hall and a cob pipe from a local Rite-Aid to jump into pipes, and now having received my H&H sampler to try some different things. I'd like to sign up as a NPS. I know the idea behind these trades is to encourage and broaden the tastes of the NPS. However, I hope whoever ends up being my EPS doesn't get things that they already have a ton of stored away and are likely never to smoke.


----------



## Hambone1

Sign me up as an EPSer. I'll contact swamper to go ahead and get us started.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Both of my trades are completed.


----------



## EvoFX

I'll do my last eps before I head to europe. Eps me


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40
EvoFX and JRM03
DanR and defetis
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221
El wedo del milagro and Cigar-Enthusiast

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

49. Hambone1
50. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

49. swamper
50. Drez_

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Hambone1

swamper PM'd me with the tracking number of two tins. Once I get them in I'll build his sampler pack. We are underway


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

DanR and 04EDGE40
EvoFX and JRM03
DanR and defetis
El wedo del milagro and bmatt1221
El wedo del milagro and Cigar-Enthusiast

*Currently Trading*

Hambone1 and swamper

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

50. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

50. Drez_

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

I would like to give a shoutout to @El wedo del milagro for such an awesome trade. He went above and beyond. Most importantly he was patient and dealt with all my questions and intrigues. Much appreciated BOTL! 
Here is a picture.








[/URL]

He gave me 10 samples total
1) Billy Budd
2) Prince Albert (not the piercing!)
3) The Royal Yacht 
4) Full Virginia Flake
5) Old Dark Fired 
6) Planter's Punch
7) Marble Kake
8) Bob's Chocolate Flake
9) Haunted Bookshop 
10) Ennerdale Flake


----------



## EvoFX

drez and i are in talks, should be receiving my tins soon!


----------



## EvoFX

Tins received and samples sent


----------



## DanR

I'm back. You can pop me back on the EPS list!


----------



## Drez_

Got home from work today to find my package from @EvoFX had arrived.









Let me see here.. 
Hearth & Home 10 to Midnight, Yule Log and Burley Kake
Mac Baren 7 Seas Regular, 7 Seas Royal and Old Dark Fired
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
McClelland #5110 
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
Sutliff Pistachio ( I believe it's Sutliff)
Also included a pouch of Tobacco Galleria Night Cap

Now to get a few pipes for different kinds! Though I can say I will be enjoying a long weekend by enjoying a few of these samples!

Big thanks to Jeff for running this trade, and to Evo for participating as a EPS!


----------



## swamper

Hambone1 said:


> swamper PM'd me with the tracking number of two tins. Once I get them in I'll build his sampler pack. We are underway


I'm home and the sampler looks great!

Lane 1Q
Escudo Navy Deluxe
Erinmore Flake
Frog Morton
Esoterica Stonehaven
McCranies Red Ribbon
SG Perfection
Peterson Sherlock Holmes
Sutliffe Barbos Plantation
Esoterica Penzance

Thanks Doug


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

51. DanR

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

51.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## craig_o

EPS me!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

51. DanR
52. craig_o

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

51. 
52.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## FridayGt

I'd love to throw my hat in the nps ring on recommendation of some fine folks here. I have an APO address, so it will be CONUS rates, but will likely take weeks to get to me. The eps should still get there's quickly though. If that's cool, please put me on the list!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

51. DanR
52. craig_o

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

51. FridayGt
52.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## DanR

I've been traveling and seriously delayed my trade with Jordan, but I just returned his PM and we are now underway. Sorry Jordan! I'll make it up to you!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

DanR and FridayGt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

52. craig_o

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

52.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



DanR said:


> I've been traveling and seriously delayed my trade with Jordan, but I just returned his PM and we are now underway. Sorry Jordan! I'll make it up to you!


No worries Dan, thanks for the update!


----------



## FridayGt

DanR said:


> I've been traveling and seriously delayed my trade with Jordan, but I just returned his PM and we are now underway. Sorry Jordan! I'll make it up to you!


No worries at all man, I completely understand! This stuff happens and I'm just really excited to be able to take part!

Dan's order has been placed. Tracking will be sent as soon as it's received from the company.


----------



## DanR

I received my end from Jordan this past week. I'm packing his up now and it'll mail out on Monday. It's a two tin "big" trade, so I'm popping a few tins to make it fun. I love it.


----------



## scrouds

I'd love to sign up for this, new to pipe smoking


----------



## jco3rd

I know it's been a while, but I would love to sign up as an EPS again if possible!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

DanR and FridayGt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

52. craig_o
53. jco3rd

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

52. scrouds
53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Put me in again, Coach!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I'm new to pipes, and don't really know what tobaccos to try. I'd love to get the advice of an experienced piper. Sign me up please.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_

*Currently Trading*

DanR and FridayGt

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

52. craig_o
53. jco3rd
54. El wedo del milagro

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

52. scrouds
53. OldSkoolTarHeel
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## jco3rd

Rob, aka OldSkoolTarHeel has contacted me and we are commencing our trade!


----------



## jco3rd

Oops, I just realized we are out of turn... Sorry Jeff!!!


----------



## FridayGt

DanR said:


> I received my end from Jordan this past week. I'm packing his up now and it'll mail out on Monday. It's a two tin "big" trade, so I'm popping a few tins to make it fun. I love it.


Holy oh my wow. I honestly can't describe the hit I received today. I literally tried to take a picture, but couldn't because my table isn't big enough. When he said "make it fun," he maybe meant make it fun like a cold war Era super power with his finger hovering over the go button. Lol. I just had an epiphany with C&D Epiphany in my Peterson Darwin premier. This pile will take me an unimaginable time of sheer joy to go through and I'm utterly dumbfounded by the generosity. Thank you so much Dan.


----------



## scrouds

Sent a PM to Craig_O yesterday and today, neither are showing in Sent Items list, not sure if I'm doing it wrong or I just can't see my sent messages in that list.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

@jco3rd the order has been marked as shipped: 1ZEW9678YN38563785

Enjoy!


----------



## jco3rd

Woo hoo! :beerchug:



OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> @jco3rd the order has been marked as shipped: 1ZEW9678YN38563785
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt

*Currently Trading*

jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

52. El wedo del milagro

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

52. scrouds

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]



jco3rd said:


> Oops, I just realized we are out of turn... Sorry Jeff!!!


No worries, turns don't matter as long as the numbers match!



FridayGt said:


> Holy oh my wow. I honestly can't describe the hit I received today. I literally tried to take a picture, but couldn't because my table isn't big enough. When he said "make it fun," he maybe meant make it fun like a cold war Era super power with his finger hovering over the go button. Lol. I just had an epiphany with C&D Epiphany in my Peterson Darwin premier. This pile will take me an unimaginable time of sheer joy to go through and I'm utterly dumbfounded by the generosity. Thank you so much Dan.


DanR? Above and beyond? Something just doesn't add up here.......

:wink:


----------



## jco3rd

Woo hoo!!!! @OldSkoolTarHeel 's hit has arrived!!

He has opted to go the more dangerous route of the two-tin hit! :boxing:









I have yet to try either of these blends. Thank you sir!! Be ready for the return volley!! :lever:

EDIT: I'm having trouble with my pictures uploading, so until it does, I'll spill the beans: A tin of Ennerdale and a tin of McClelland's Drama Reserve!!


----------



## jco3rd

Alright! @OldSkoolTarHeel, incoming!! USPS Tracking: 9405 9036 9930 0189 1562 05


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Scrouds and I are in the process of trading...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

53.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

jco3rd said:


> Alright! @OldSkoolTarHeel, incoming!! USPS Tracking: 9405 9036 9930 0189 1562 05


Holy CARP you hit hard. I went out for a quick cig break and when I came back to my office my desk had caved in from the sheer weight of tobacco you graced me with.



12, yes that's twelve different tobaccos to try. They all smell amazing, and I can't wait to give them a try.

Thank you brother for introducing a noob like me to the wonderful world of pipe tobacco.


----------



## jco3rd

:tu No problem! I hope you enjoy. This should at least help you narrow down what kinds of blends you like, and you can further explore from there. Have fun!


----------



## Fid

I believe that I qualify as an Experienced Pipe Smoker after imbibing for about twenty years. Please add me to the list as an EPS; I would love to hook a new pipe smoker up. I have a great selection to draw upon and can accommodate pretty much anything a new smoker would be curious about.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

53. Fid

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



Fid said:


> I believe that I qualify as an Experienced Pipe Smoker after imbibing for about twenty years. Please add me to the list as an EPS; I would love to hook a new pipe smoker up. I have a great selection to draw upon and can accommodate pretty much anything a new smoker would be curious about.


Welcome to the thread Jeff!


----------



## Fid

Thank you for the welcome. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fid

Where are all the new pipe smokers at?


----------



## scrouds

So I came home to a crater in my yard. Out of all the carnage, I was able to recover a package.







Thanks Mark, really appreciate it!


----------



## Fid

Those will keep you busy.


----------



## zabhatton

Hey guys, I'm in Canada, will I be able to get in on this?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

53. Fid

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

53.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



zabhatton said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Canada, will I be able to get in on this?


Totally up to Fid, but I bet if he cannot, we can find someone to trade with you!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Scrouds and I are done... he posted the loot I sent.


----------



## Fid

I'm game. It would not be a commercial transaction and I can come up with a suffiecently vague yet truthful description for the purposes of customs. I've traded and sold to folk in Canada before.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

53. Fid

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

53. zabhatton

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



Fid said:


> I'm game. It would not be a commercial transaction and I can come up with a suffiecently vague yet truthful description for the purposes of customs. I've traded and sold to folk in Canada before.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## beercritic

Put me in as an EPS.

Thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

53. Fid
54. beercritic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

53. zabhatton
54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Fid

No contact at this point from my NPS. I guess I'll give it a bit longer but it nothing happens, please give me the next NPS that signs up.


----------



## zabhatton

Sorry, I'm here


----------



## Fid

Got a pm from zabhatton. Should be a go.


----------



## Fid

All good here. Got a mystery package from Smoking Pipes Friday afternoon but couldn't remember ordering anything. Turns out @zabhatton drop shipped my tin to avoid shipping internationally which was a great idea. Got a sweet 100gr tin of Frog Morton. Look out John, I've got a whole mess of samples heading your way. Hope that cob gets to you soon because you are going to need it.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Currently Trading*

Fid and zabhatton

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

54. beercritic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

54.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## RBGTAG

I would like to sign up as a Newbie Pipe Smoker. I have been smoking cigars for years...tried a pipe many years ago, but gave up rather quickly. I am wanting to pick it up again, so I have a cob pipe, picked up some Carter Hall...working on that, but would like to try some more robust flavored tobacco. Looking for something that might be considered strong, with great flavor. Any ideas?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Put me back in, Coach!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds

*Currently Trading*

Fid and zabhatton

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

54. beercritic
55. El wedo del milagro

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

54. RBGTAG
55.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



RBGTAG said:


> I would like to sign up as a Newbie Pipe Smoker. I have been smoking cigars for years...tried a pipe many years ago, but gave up rather quickly. I am wanting to pick it up again, so I have a cob pipe, picked up some Carter Hall...working on that, but would like to try some more robust flavored tobacco. Looking for something that might be considered strong, with great flavor. Any ideas?


I'm sure we can find something for you :wink:


----------



## RBGTAG

Sent a pm to beercritic. Hope to get this ball rolling now that puff is back up.


----------



## Fid

Can finally get my pms, which is where zabhattons address was. Going out shortly.


----------



## beercritic

RBGTAG said:


> Sent a pm to beercritic. Hope to get this ball rolling now that puff is back up.


Package sent. Received mine. Thanks!


----------



## RBGTAG

beercritic said:


> Package sent. Received mine. Thanks!


I know you will enjoy it. After reading the description I almost bought me some.


----------



## RBGTAG

beercritic said:


> Package sent. Received mine. Thanks!


Got my package today....WOW....thanks so much for the samples. Gives a great overview of many of the brands and cuts etc that I have seen people talk about and wanted to try. Thanks for the labeling and giving a few directions here and there as well.

Scott


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds
beercritic and RBGTAG

*Currently Trading*

Fid and zabhatton

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

55. El wedo del milagro

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

55.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## beercritic

RBGTAG said:


> Got my package today....WOW....thanks so much for the samples. Gives a great overview of many of the brands and cuts etc that I have seen people talk about and wanted to try. Thanks for the labeling and giving a few directions here and there as well.
> 
> Scott


That's what we do here. That's what Puff is all about.


----------



## EvoFX

I am back in town for a while. Hit me in the eeeeeppps


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds
beercritic and RBGTAG

*Currently Trading*

Fid and zabhatton

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

55. El wedo del milagro
56. EvoFX

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

55. 
56.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Quiet 'round here.....:noidea:


----------



## danmdevries

I'd like to get in with a veteran piper. I've been dabbling for a while, but really kinda overwhelmed by the tobacco selection and would like to try a sampler. 

I'll trade whatever you want, Cash, Beers, Whiskeys(kys), Cigars, Pipe Tobacco... whatever.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

danmdevries said:


> I'd like to get in with a veteran piper. I've been dabbling for a while, but really kinda overwhelmed by the tobacco selection and would like to try a sampler.
> 
> I'll trade whatever you want, Cash, Beers, Whiskeys(kys), Cigars, Pipe Tobacco... whatever.


You will be teamed up with me. Read the first post in this thread, and how this all works will be explained.


----------



## zabhatton

Guys I haven't heard from fid. He said he had the sampler packaged and that he'd get them out soon, but he was also going through some personal problems. This was at least a couple of weeks ago, close to puffs blackout. I' m going to take his word on personal problems. Hopefully he's all right and enjoys the frog Morton tin.

But please consider my trade with him complete.

Thanks to another generous BOTL on here, @beercritic I was able to get some samples. I'd like to thank him once again!


----------



## beercritic

Put me back as an EPS, if it's not too soon.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Hambone1 and swamper
EvoFX and Drez_
DanR and FridayGt
jco3rd and OldSkoolTarHeel
El wedo del milagro and scrouds
beercritic and RBGTAG
Fid and zabhatton

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

55. El wedo del milagro
56. EvoFX
57. beercritic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

55. danmdevries
56. 
57.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



zabhatton said:


> Guys I haven't heard from fid. He said he had the sampler packaged and that he'd get them out soon, but he was also going through some personal problems. This was at least a couple of weeks ago, close to puffs blackout. I' m going to take his word on personal problems. Hopefully he's all right and enjoys the frog Morton tin.
> 
> But please consider my trade with him complete.
> 
> Thanks to another generous BOTL on here, @beercritic I was able to get some samples. I'd like to thank him once again!


A huge thank you to BEERCRITIC! Thanks for taking care of zabhatton!



beercritic said:


> Put me back as an EPS, if it's not too soon.


You're in, I'm the one who is late....


----------



## EvoFX

Wow, nps has really slowed down recently.


----------



## danmdevries

And El wedo del milagro came through with an amazing sampler of what looks to be right up my alley. 

I'm very new to the pipe, and have found that I'm not a huge fan of most aromatics and haven't found an English blend I can stand. Of the dozen or so pipe tobaccos I've tried, the ones I really enjoyed were Bells 3 Nuns and Davidoff Flake Medallion. I pretty much stopped there because everything else I bought or traded for I really did not like for one reason or another. This great BOTL accepted the challenge and sent me a SFR absolutely packed with samples. He also went and labeled the type of blend each one is, so I can start to identify Va/VaPer/Bur etc. 

In addition to the baccy, couple hitchhikers came along. An Esteban Carreras Chupacabra (nh) and a bullet of FT Seville dry snuff which is something I've been curious about and wanted to try, but didn't want to order international and both local shops told me it was banned in the US. So very thankful for those as well. 

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Sweet Rum Twist rope
Hearth and Home Marble Kake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X Rope
Dunhill The Royal Yacht
Dan Tobacco Homborger Veermaster
Peterson's Christmas 2012
Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
Esoterica Tobacciana Stonehaven
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake 
Tambolaka Natural Tobacco




Thank you again, can't wait to work my way through these.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

You are welcome, Sir.


----------



## The Nothing

Can I jump in as a newbie?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

55. El wedo del milagro
56. EvoFX
57. beercritic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

55. danmdevries
56. The Nothing
57.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



The Nothing said:


> Can I jump in as a newbie?


Welcome!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dan and I have completed our trade.


----------



## daleo8803

Would like to join this as a newbie...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

56. EvoFX
57. beercritic

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

56. The Nothing
57. daleo8803

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



daleo8803 said:


> Would like to join this as a newbie...


Welcome!


----------



## daleo8803

Pm sent to my person.


----------



## daleo8803

Package sent tracking

9205590106531503163121


----------



## daleo8803

Got my end of the trade!! He blow me away!! Thanks man! This is great! I haven't had any of these before. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

56. EvoFX

58.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

56. The Nothing

58.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



daleo8803 said:


> Got my end of the trade!! He blow me away!! Thanks man! This is great! I haven't had any of these before. Can't wait to try them out.


Wow, that's a massive haul!!!


----------



## The Nothing

my part of the package was delivered to EvoFX last week, but he's out of town again


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and The Nothing

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

58.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

58.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



The Nothing said:


> my part of the package was delivered to EvoFX last week, but he's out of town again


Yeah, looks like he's been offline for about a week. Did he mention to you when he'd be back?


----------



## The Nothing

commonsenseman said:


> Yeah, looks like he's been offline for about a week. Did he mention to you when he'd be back?


Soon, but I'm not sure exactly when.


----------



## EvoFX

ill be back wednesday morning. ill have it shipped out thursday!


----------



## Skimmer0220

I would like to be added to the list for a trade


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and The Nothing

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

58.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

58. Skimmer0220

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



Skimmer0220 said:


> I would like to be added to the list for a trade


Welcome Brandon!


----------



## Skimmer0220

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trade*
> 
> El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
> beercritic and daleo8803
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> EvoFX and The Nothing
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 58.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 58. Skimmer0220
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===
> 
> Welcome Brandon!


I don't meen to muff this thread up with questions but if I understand this correctly I haven't had a eps assigned to me yet correct?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'll take care of ya, Brandon.

Send me a PM letting me know yer address and weather ya wanna do a one tin (you get 5-6 samples), or a two tin trade (you get 10-12 samples).

I'll probably need a day to decide what I want.


----------



## Skimmer0220

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'll take care of ya, Brandon.
> 
> Send me a PM letting me know yer address and weather ya wanna do a one tin (you get 5-6 samples), or a two tin trade (you get 10-12 samples).
> 
> I'll probably need a day to decide what I want.


Take your time deciding I'll pm you as soon as mine is able to I spoke a couple days to soon, I got a little ahead of myself


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803

*Currently Trading*

EvoFX and The Nothing

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

58. El wedo del milagro

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

58. Skimmer0220

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



El wedo del milagro said:


> I'll take care of ya, Brandon.
> 
> Send me a PM letting me know yer address and weather ya wanna do a one tin (you get 5-6 samples), or a two tin trade (you get 10-12 samples).
> 
> I'll probably need a day to decide what I want.


Perfect timing!


----------



## EvoFX

alright. package sent. trade done


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Skimmer0220 said:


> Take your time deciding I'll pm you as soon as mine is able to I spoke a couple days to soon, I got a little ahead of myself


No worries, Brandon.

PM me when yer ready!


----------



## The Nothing

Got my end of the NST with EvoFX! Awesome sampler of:
-Hearth & Home Ten to Midnight
-H&H Magnum Opus
-H&H Classic Burley Kake
-H&H Anglers Dream (as a fisherman, I'm looking forward to this one!)
-H&H Anniversary Kake
-PS LTF
-PS LNF
-PS LBF
-Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
-McClelland 5110
-MacBaren 7 Seas Royal
-Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake
-SG Full Virginia Flake
-P&C Yule Log
-Egg Nog
-Pistachio


----------



## Skimmer0220

El wedo del milagro said:


> No worries, Brandon.
> 
> PM me when yer ready!


Package is on it's way!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing

*Currently Trading*

El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

59.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

59.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## 455 Punch

Breaker 1-9, NPS here, anyone got their ears on? (Does anyone ever say that on CBs anymore?)

I'd like to get in #59 please.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Skimmer and I are done.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

59.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

59. 455 Punch

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## BryGuySC

I recently "discovered" the pipe side of the forum!
I'd like to be added as a NPS.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

59.
60.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

59. 455 Punch
60. BryGuySC

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



BryGuySC said:


> I recently "discovered" the pipe side of the forum!
> I'd like to be added as a NPS.


Welcome!


----------



## tmoran

Well, I don't have nearly the experience of some on here, but I do have a ton of tobacco to share. Sign me up as an EPS!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

59. tmoran
60.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

59. 455 Punch
60. BryGuySC

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



tmoran said:


> Well, I don't have nearly the experience of some on here, but I do have a ton of tobacco to share. Sign me up as an EPS!


Perfect, thanks Tim!


----------



## 455 Punch

Underway between tmoran and me.


----------



## Rorick

Eh, what the heck. Sign me up as a new piper.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220

*Currently Trading*

tmoran and 455 Punch

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

60.
61.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

60. BryGuySC
61. Rorick

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## tmoran

Trade completed with 455 Punch.


----------



## 455 Punch

And what a trade it was! Tim not only provided the varied tobaccos, but had a detailed write up and description for each one. After I go through this stack I believe I will learn what I like and don't like.









Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
MacBarren H&H Old Dark Fired
Dan Hamborger Veermaster
Vincent Manil Semois
Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
Sam Gawith Squadron Leader
Esoterica Tilbury
Prince Albert
Hearth & Home Classic Burley Kake
4Noggins Three Blind Moose

Enough to keep me occupied for some time!


----------



## cbr310

could I get signed up as a new pipe smoker please?


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

60.
61.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

60. BryGuySC
61. Rorick
62. cbr310

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===

Any EPS's around?

If we don't get any EPS signups in the next few days, I'll pop open some tins and do all the trades myself ipe:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I want to help, but have not had any time for a few weeks now. Hopefully things will calm down in the next few weeks, and I'll do the EPS thing again.


----------



## Tony78

You can sign me up for EPS.


I got into pipe smoking from this forum and was once a NPS on this list a couple of years ago. It was such a huge help... time to give back.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

60. Tony78
61. 
62.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

60. BryGuySC
61. Rorick
62. cbr310

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



El wedo del milagro said:


> I want to help, but have not had any time for a few weeks now. Hopefully things will calm down in the next few weeks, and I'll do the EPS thing again.


No worries, I totally understand.



Tony78 said:


> You can sign me up for EPS.
> 
> I got into pipe smoking from this forum and was once a NPS on this list a couple of years ago. It was such a huge help... time to give back.


Thanks a ton Tony!


----------



## BryGuySC

PM sent!


----------



## freestoke

Okay, Jeff, once more into the breech. Sign me up!


----------



## BryGuySC

Tracking for @Tony78 - 9405515901419636088093


----------



## freestoke

Rorick said:


> Eh, what the heck. Sign me up as a new piper.


What the heck, I've signed up as an EPS. :lol: Apparently Jeff is still shaking off New Year's oke:, but PM me with your address and we can get under weigh without him. You've been on the list for 3 weeks! Last time I was part of this noble enterprise, there were EPSs lined up to the end of the page! :tsk:


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch

*Currently Trading*

Tony78 and BryGuySC

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

61. freestoke
62.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

61. Rorick
62. cbr310

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===



freestoke said:


> What the heck, I've signed up as an EPS. :lol: Apparently Jeff is still shaking off New Year's oke:, but PM me with your address and we can get under weigh without him. You've been on the list for 3 weeks! Last time I was part of this noble enterprise, there were EPSs lined up to the end of the page! :tsk:


Thanks Jim!

Was asleep at the wheel, all is well now though. :wink:


----------



## Rorick

PM has been sent.


----------



## Tony78

I received Bryan's package yesterday and have sent my part today.
@BryGuySC your tracking # is: UPS: 1ZA15A330369896275


----------



## BryGuySC

Tony78 said:


> I received Bryan's package yesterday and have sent my part today.
> 
> @BryGuySC your tracking # is: UPS: 1ZA15A330369896275


----------



## Tony78

LOL Bryan. I reused the same box yours arrived in but I almost had to step on it to fit everything in and get it closed. p


----------



## Rorick

Order placed for my half of the trade. Will update with tracking number when I get it.


----------



## BryGuySC

I got a call from my wife informing me that a ticking box showed up on our doorstep this afternoon. I quickly informed her not to touch it, as the contents were under extreme pressure!

When I arrived home, I managed to initiate a controlled blast and salvage the contents (and our house)!

After cleaning the place up, and sorted out the rubble and reassembled the contents of the package.
@Tony78 really went overboard on this Noobie Trade! I received the following from this generous BOTL.

SG Squadron leader
Walnut
Stonehaven
Prince Albert
Rattray Hal O the Wynd
Penzance
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
GL Pease Abingdon
Macbaren Navy Flake
Macbaren symphony
Davidoff Danish Mix
Lane 1Q
Carter Hall
C&D Bayou Morning Flake
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill my mixture 965
Dunhill early morning pipe
Tambolaka
Escudo
Frog Morton
Royal Yacht
PS Bullseye
SG 1798 Flake
Captain black
(several of these samples are up to 5 years old!)

A Missouri Meeshaum American Legend
A 3-pack of Bryn Mawr bristle cleaners

It is going to take forever to get through this HUGE sampler. I know I'll have a great handle on what I like by the time I'm through this!

Thank you very much, Tony!


----------



## Tony78

You're quite welcome Bryan. Enjoy! 

I thought about sending a bit of Mixture 79 or a tiny thimble full of Prince Albert then having this box arrive a day later but I decided not to torment you for fear of you actually trying the Mixture 79. 

Jeff, our trade is complete.


----------



## Rorick

@freestoke: Tracking number received: 1Z9YA2750372446574 lane:


----------



## freestoke

Rorick said:


> @freestoke : Tracking number received: 1Z9YA2750372446574 lane:


I sent you a PM with the tracking number....but I must not have hit the send button! :shock: Luckily, I have another box. I took the first 20 digits off that then remembered that the last two were 92 on the package that I sent. :spy: (What are the odds of THAT happening, eh? :lol To my great surprise, going to check it out, 9405 5112 0128 8825 2659 92 says it's in Rochester at the moment.

I'll try to remember the send button here...


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch
Tony78 and BryGuySC

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Rorick

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

62.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

62. cbr310

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## tmoran

I'll go again as an EPS. I need to crack some tins anyway!


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> I sent you a PM with the tracking number....but I must not have hit the send button! :shock: Luckily, I have another box. I took the first 20 digits off that then remembered that the last two were 92 on the package that I sent. :spy: (What are the odds of THAT happening, eh? :lol To my great surprise, going to check it out, 9405 5112 0128 8825 2659 92 says it's in Rochester at the moment.
> 
> I'll try to remember the send button here...


Should have added that's USPS:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...c=1&text28777=&tLabels=9405511201288825265992


----------



## Rorick

freestoke said:


> Should have added that's USPS:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...c=1&text28777=&tLabels=9405511201288825265992


Yeah, that was the only one that popped up when I googled it, so I figured as much. :nerd:


----------



## cbr310

Tmoran Here's your tracking number 9405510200793418682703
Usps


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch
Tony78 and BryGuySC

*Currently Trading*

freestoke and Rorick
tmoran and cbr310

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Rorick

@freestoke: The package arrived safe and sound, and boy wow, what a spread! :jaw: I'm excited to try everything out! You did a great job picking them, as I haven't even heard of most of them. :thumb:

I'll post some pictures here in a few, when I manage to find my phone cord, but to those so curious as to what he sent:

Tobaccos:

Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia
GH+Co. Happy Bogie(*) (**)
McClelland #5100 Red Cake
Tambolaka
Rattray's Marlin Flake
S G Full Virginia Flake
G.L. Pease Union Square
GH+Co Ennerdale Flake
4Noggins Three Blind Moose
Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake
Esoterica Tobacciana And So To Bed
Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian

*Not entirely sure this is right, correct me if I'm wrong.
** Also, what's the proper way to prepare this tobacco for smoking?

He also send a MM cob and two wooden tampers! Twelve different blends, a pipe, and tampers! I might have been on the waiting list for several weeks, but it was certainly worth the wait. Now all I need is a few more cobs for the ghostables to try out. Going to try the Mature Virginia after I finish my chores for the night. On a side note, your tobacco should be there tomorrow. Thanks for everything.


----------



## freestoke

Rorick said:


> @freestoke: The package arrived safe and sound, and boy wow, what a spread! :jaw: I'm excited to try everything out! You did a great job picking them, as I haven't even heard of most of them. :thumb:
> 
> I'll post some pictures here in a few, when I manage to find my phone cord, but to those so curious as to what he sent:
> 
> Tobaccos:
> 
> Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia
> GH+Co. Happy Bogie(*) (**)
> McClelland #5100 Red Cake
> Tambolaka
> Rattray's Marlin Flake
> S G Full Virginia Flake
> G.L. Pease Union Square
> GH+Co Ennerdale Flake
> 4Noggins Three Blind Moose
> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake
> Esoterica Tobacciana And So To Bed
> Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian
> 
> *Not entirely sure this is right, correct me if I'm wrong.
> ** Also, what's the proper way to prepare this tobacco for smoking?
> 
> He also send a MM cob and two wooden tampers! Twelve different blends, a pipe, and tampers! I might have been on the waiting list for several weeks, but it was certainly worth the wait. Now all I need is a few more cobs for the ghostables to try out. Going to try the Mature Virginia after I finish my chores for the night. On a side note, your tobacco should be there tomorrow. Thanks for everything.


:spy: I forgot the burley! :shock: The only burley is the TBM, but that is hardly representative. :ask: I think I need to send a burley bomblet. lane: Tried Sir Walter Raleigh yet? Seems to me that you had some PA already...:ask: Should be there Monday. For what it's worth, I don't smoke Tambo, Happy Bogie, or VCF straight up, generally mixing them with a neutral burley like PA. (The TBM/Tambo mixture might be interesting -- think I'll try some of that right now. ipe The Happy Bogie is a trifle stout, so I like to thin it ala bourbon and water. The VCF is what I would call "rather too much of good thing". :lol: When they say "vanilla", they mean "VANILLA". :nod: Smoke it outdoors or thin it first with Union Square or something. The little tamper is perfect for cobs!

You'll want a cigar clipper for that Happie Bogie, cutting thin coins off that scruff up nicely. Very strong. Gawith, Hogart & Co. Brown (Happy) Bogie.

Might want to check this out, too: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302638-wooden-tampers.html#post3445095

Hope you enjoy it, Foster!


----------



## Rorick

Sorry for the late reply. Just started school back this week and getting used to the schedule again.



freestoke said:


> :spy: I forgot the burley! :shock: The only burley is the TBM, but that is hardly representative. :ask: I think I need to send a burley bomblet.


Honestly, it's fine. For what the trade required you to send, you've well overdone your part and what I've got will give me a pretty decent idea on what I like and what I don't in due time. That said, I wouldn't say no to more 'baccy. :spy:



> Tried Sir Walter Raleigh yet? Seems to me that you had some PA already...


Unfortunately, not yet. Being only a few weeks into this side of the hobby and on a shoestring budget as it is (That's even smaller now that I've got to pay of damages from a wreck. :kicknuts, haven't had much of a chance to explore, which is one of the reasons I opted to get into the newbie sampler trade. I should have a bit of money opening up soon though, a week or two at most, so perhaps I can pick up a pouch or tin then.



> For what it's worth, I don't smoke Tambo, Happy Bogie, or VCF straight up, generally mixing them with a neutral burley like PA. (The TBM/Tambo mixture might be interesting -- think I'll try some of that right now. ) The Happy Bogie is a trifle stout, so I like to thin it ala bourbon and water. The VCF is what I would call "rather too much of good thing". When they say "vanilla", they mean "VANILLA". Smoke it outdoors or thin it first with Union Square or something.


I'll remember that when I go to light up. I'm going to try the VCF straight first though, as I'm a bit of a vanilla nut. :laugh: I'll try to blend it though and see the difference it makes.

I do have to ask if you have some non-alcoholic suggestions for thinning the Happy Bogie though. Not that I have any objection to drinking or using alcohol (quite the contrary actually), but as I'm underage and my parents don't have any bourbon in the house, I can't quite go that direction yet.

I did enjoy the Mature Virginia though. I'm planning on picking up a few more pipes tomorrow to try a few others out in and hold me until I can get the grab bag. By the way, hows the ODF treating you? You try any yet?


----------



## freestoke

Rorick said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Just started school back this week and getting used to the schedule again.
> 
> * I do have to ask if you have some non-alcoholic suggestions for thinning the Happy Bogie thoug*h. Not that I have any objection to drinking or using alcohol (quite the contrary actually), but as I'm underage and my parents don't have any bourbon in the house, I can't quite go that direction yet.
> 
> I did enjoy the Mature Virginia though. I'm planning on picking up a few more pipes tomorrow to try a few others out in and hold me until I can get the grab bag. By the way, hows the ODF treating you? You try any yet?


I'm not sure that's tongue in cheek or what. I meant "thinning" in the sense of mixing it with other, weaker tobaccos, as one does with hard liquor, e.g., rum and Coke.

Yes, the ODF is EXCELLENT, and being mostly burley (it's called a VaBur, but mostly burley), that should fit the bill for at least one burley. I'll send you some, along with some thinner for the Happy Bogie and Tambo. lane:

Glad you liked the Mature Virginia! There should be a couple more that suit your fancy. :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

El wedo del milagro and danmdevries
beercritic and daleo8803
EvoFX and The Nothing
El wedo del milagro and Skimmer0220
tmoran and 455 Punch
Tony78 and BryGuySC
freestoke and Rorick

*Currently Trading*

tmoran and cbr310

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## tmoran

My end is on its way, via the fine folks at the USPS.

*9405 9036 9930 0340 4165 13*


----------



## cbr310

Best thing I got in mail in a long time! first off I have to say holy cow! Thank you so much Tmoran! 10 different plentiful samples, 2 packs of pipe cleaners and description of everything he sent. I feel bad he only asked for two ounces in return. This forum is awesome and all the people on it! The trade is done, once again thank you so much!


----------



## Rorick

Quick update:

First, @freestoke Got your additional packages today. Funny thing though, I just bought a pouch of PA Soft Vanilla yesterday on the recommendations from here. :lol: Ah well, the more's the merrier. Is it the same blend as what I bought, or a different one?

Secondly, I finally managed to locate my phone cord, so, for anyone interested, I've finally got some pics of the haul to post.


----------



## freestoke

Rorick said:


> Quick update:
> 
> First, @freestoke Got your additional packages today. Funny thing though, I just bought a pouch of PA Soft Vanilla yesterday on the recommendations from here. :lol: Ah well, the more's the merrier. Is it the same blend as what I bought, or a different one?
> 
> Secondly, I finally managed to locate my phone cord, so, for anyone interested, I've finally got some pics of the haul to post.
> 
> View attachment 52054
> View attachment 52055


Damn! I thought I answered this!! :ask:

The PA I sent is not the PA vanilla, which I assume is PA with a vanilla topping (I've never tried it). Basic PA is very lightly topped and pretty much a straight burley. The basic PA is better as a mixer, in general, because it is fairly neutral and doesn't disrupt the flavors of other tobaccos much.

Hope you enjoy what I sent! The Old Dark Fired was excellent and felt it would fit into the picture, so I made up for my burley deficit.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Tony78 and BryGuySC
freestoke and Rorick
tmoran and cbr310

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

63.

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Tony78

Jeff you can put me back in line for EPS.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I've been over on the cigar side for a while now and am just delving into the world of pipes. I can count the number of bowls I've smoked on my hands but I already think I'm going to like it. I've only smoked one drug store blend and while the flavors underwhelmed me, I do like everything else. Can't wait to try a sampling of stuff picked out by you experienced BOTLs.

Please sign me up as a NPS.

I assume I wait until it is posted by Jeff before making contact with Tony?

Let me know and I'll get right on it.


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Tony78 and BryGuySC
freestoke and Rorick
tmoran and cbr310

*Currently Trading*

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

63. Tony78

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

63. Cool Breeze

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


----------



## Cool Breeze

Contact made with Tony.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Agreed upon tin is in route. 
Estimated delivery is Saturday. 

9114 9999 4431 4369 8392 30


----------



## NWSmoke

After encouragement in another thread I would like to sign up as a NPS if I could. Thank you everyone!


----------



## commonsenseman

*NST for Pipes Update*

*Completed Trade*

Tony78 and BryGuySC
freestoke and Rorick
tmoran and cbr310

*Currently Trading*

Tony78 and Cool Breeze

*Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*

64.

*New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*

64. NWSmoke

===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rock31

commonsenseman said:


> *NST for Pipes Update*
> 
> *Completed Trade*
> 
> Tony78 and BryGuySC
> freestoke and Rorick
> tmoran and cbr310
> 
> *Currently Trading*
> 
> Tony78 and Cool Breeze
> 
> *Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS):*
> 
> 64.
> 
> *New Pipe Smokers (NPS):*
> 
> 64. NWSmoke
> 
> ===above this line you're active...pm your corresponding EPS===


Hey Jeff, just about everyone moved on to ********.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## commonsenseman

Rock31 said:


> Hey Jeff, just about everyone moved on to ********.com if you want to check it out.


Hey Ray, thanks. I'm over there too, I just thought I'd keep up on this too, just in case.


----------



## Rock31

commonsenseman said:


> Hey Ray, thanks. I'm over there too, I just thought I'd keep up on this too, just in case.


I need to lurk on the pipe forum more, my bad!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

commonsenseman said:


> Hey Ray, thanks. I'm over there too, I just thought I'd keep up on this too, just in case.


Good for you Jeff!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Rock31 said:


> I need to lurk on the pipe forum more, my bad!


:spank:


----------



## Rock31

Tobias Lutz said:


> :spank:


I smoked from the cob the other day, you would be proud!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Rock31 said:


> I smoked from the cob the other day, you would be proud!


Tobias Lutz Liked this Post +1


----------



## EvoFX

Ill hop back on esp.

Also, where has everyone gone to now? Pm since link is blocked


----------



## EvoFX

seems like its dead, so ill take myself off the eps. moving this week anywho.


----------



## thejamie

Well darn, I was getting excited to sign up as a NPS reading through the thread... Guess this is over


----------



## beercritic

Send me an unsuspecting NPS. I'll destroy their mailbox.


----------



## MatthewSteven

*Nps*

I'm your Huckleberry beercritic.
Please let me know the next step as an NPS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

If this gets going again I would love to blow up some newbie's mailbox! Oh crap, I mean help a beginner get of to a proper start😏
EPS


----------



## shamalamastreetman

I'll sign on as an NPS. Been smoking for 10+ years, but my tobacco was always the same mix. Hey I know what I like. I'm looking to broaden my horizons, but the first few I tried were pretty bad. Rather than shooting in the dark, would like some advice.


----------



## JtAv8tor

As a newb pipe smoker I would like to see if I can get on one of these also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> As a newb pipe smoker I would like to see if I can get on one of these also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll put together a small sampler for you, probably get something out Friday/Saturday


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'll put together a small sampler for you, probably get something out Friday/Saturday


Wait a minute...trade is in the topic of this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Wait a minute...trade is in the topic of this thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, it might have been once upon a time....


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well, it might have been once upon a time....


Hell, not many folks that can make Vader nervous but anytime you use the word sampler there is a great disturbance in the force...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@shamalamastreetman, I could put together a 'trade' for you as well if your interested


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'd be happy to go in as an EPS. I've got enough of the goods to put together 4, maybe 5 sample bags with a few bowls worth each and maybe choose a few ounces of select bulk from a retailer.

Depending on how extensive the EPS' collection needs to be. 


I'd be happy to send first to anyone who's got more trade rep than I do, in case you're worried I may pipe and run........ not even sure what that means.....


----------



## Rico410

I'm interested in being a nps. Want to tryout some more stuff if Is thus still going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I'd love to see this get going..I'll set something up. Unless someone else wants to take the reigns..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ok let's do this..
Rules:

Noobs and FOGS can sign up for the exchange. List will be in another post. 

1) the Fog will have a pm exchange with the noob stating his likes/dislikes. The noob will initiate the trade by sending his package to the FOG.
(stops the grab and go that happens sometimes)

2) AFTER the package is received the FOG will send his package to the noob in a timely matter. A day or two. (Remember it's not a way to get rid of the crap you don't want). 
Feel free to smack em around a bit. But remember it's not a contest to one up the last guy.

3) please provide feedback on a successful trade.

4) since it's hard to tell, by post count or time on the forum, who's NEW to pipes, please be honest. If you've been at it for a year or two YOU'RE NOT NEW TO PIPES.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

FOGS
1)
2)
3)
4)

NOOBS
1)
2)
3)
4)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sign me up!


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sign me up!


I'm gonna start a new thread for this it needs updated..

The old rules just don't cut it and I don't want any confusion..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## prophoto25

good afternoon everyone, how does this newbie sampler work exactly? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

prophoto25 said:


> good afternoon everyone, how does this newbie sampler work exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There is a new thread for this, I bumped it up for you.


----------



## shamalamastreetman

OneStrangeOne said:


> @shamalamastreetman, I could put together a 'trade' for you as well if your interested


It's been a while since I returned to the forum, the blends in my mad alchemist lab have kept me busy. I have 2 dozen jars of mixes going on right now. 

OneStrangeOne, I'm down for this! Do you want a specific brand/tin or you want to trade mixes/blends?

I also have a company fedex account to ship that stuff quick.


----------



## the camaro show

Can I get in on this?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

the camaro show said:


> Can I get in on this?


This thread has been dead for awhile now but I don't see any reason we can't do something here :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show

Great!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Put me in coach!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 


————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————-

Waiting for a Trading Partner.

JohnBrody15 (EPS)


----------



## UBC03

Throw me in as a FOG


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 


—————————————————————————————————————————————————— ——————————————————————-

Waiting for a Trading Partner.

JohnBrody15 (EPS)
UBC03 (EPS/FOG)


----------



## Piper

Sign me up too Nathan @OneStrangeOne.


----------



## the camaro show

I know what nps and eps mean but what does Fog mean?


----------



## UBC03

the camaro show said:


> I know what nps and eps mean but what does Fog mean?


Effin old guy


----------



## the camaro show

UBC03 said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what nps and eps mean but what does Fog mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Effin old guy
Click to expand...

 lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 


—————————————————————————————————————————————————— ——————————————————————-

Waiting for a Trading Partner.

JohnBrody15 (EPS)
UBC03 (EPS/FOG)
Piper (EPS)


----------



## Spencer480

Glad to see this thread come back to life. If I wasn't so busy I would jump in.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spencer480 said:


> Glad to see this thread come back to life. If I wasn't so busy I would jump in.


With the list of EPS we've got so far if you sign up as a NPS you could probably get something done in two weeks maybe &#128513;


----------



## Spencer480

Well I'm going to Lubbock next week from the 19th- 25 if we could get something done before the 19th sign me up.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spencer480 said:


> Well I'm going to Lubbock next week from the 19th- 25 if we could get something done before the 19th sign me up.


Maybe check with @JohnBrody15 and see if the time frame will work. 
There used to be a Hero's and Legacy's (B&M) in Lubbock I'm not sure if it's still open or not, they closed the one here about a year ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 


—————————————————————————————————————————————————— ——————————————————————-

NPS
Spencer480

EPS Waiting for a Trading Partner.

JohnBrody15 (EPS)
UBC03 (EPS/FOG)
Piper (EPS)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Direct shipping from a vendor to a EPS would save a bit on shipping and probably shave some time as well.


----------



## Spencer480

That's a good idea. Pm sent


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Spencer480 and I talked and we're puttin' something together.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show
Spencer480

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 
JohnBrody15

—————————————————————————————————————————————————— ——————————————————————-

NPS


EPS Waiting for a Trading Partner.


UBC03 (EPS/FOG)
Piper (EPS)


----------



## Piper

Nathan, would you mind explaining how this trade works again? I assumed that the EPS sent the NPS some tins he wanted to try, not vice versa.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, would you mind explaining how this trade works again? I assumed that the EPS sent the NPS some tins he wanted to try, not vice versa.


As an EPS you give the NPS a list of readily available blends, it could be something new you want to try or an old favorite, it just needs to be something that is easily available. The NPS sends you a tin selected from your list and in turn you put together a sampling of blends from your cellar, enough of each for at least 3-4 bowls, as an EPS feel free to send as many different blends as your comfortable with. Like the noob sampler trade for cigars this is by design a lopsided trade benefiting the NPS.


----------



## Moonshae

Please sign me up as a NPS. I've been on the cigar side of the forum but am new to pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Rules.
As an EPS you give the NPS a list of readily available blends, it could be something new you want to try or an old favorite, it just needs to be something that is easily available. The NPS sends you a tin selected from your list and in turn you put together a sampling of blends from your cellar, enough of each for at least 3-4 bowls, as an EPS feel free to send as many different blends as your comfortable with. Like the noob sampler trade for cigars this is by design a lopsided trade benefiting the NPS.
Don't forget to give your trading partner feedback after a successful trade.

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show
Spencer480

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 
JohnBrody15

-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------

NPS
Moonshae

EPS Waiting for a Trading Partner.

UBC03 (EPS/FOG)
Piper (EPS)

Okay, this puts @UBC03 and @Moonshae on deck!


----------



## the camaro show

Nathan should be receiving his on Thursday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Came home to find this waiting for me in the mailbox! 







A tin of Sansepolcro from @the camaro show!
Looking forward to giving this a try! 
PM me your address brother, I'll get your end put together tomorrow and mailed either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some GL Pease Blackpoint showed up today thanks to @Spencer480. As it is written about this blend, "Reminiscent of raisins and figs, fireplaces in the fall, and walks in the forest." How can you go wrong with that?

Your end is already on its way set to land Saturday.

Thanks bruddah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Glad it made it to you safely and hope you enjoy it


----------



## Spencer480

My end from @JohnBrody15 arrived today looking forward to trying them all. Thanks for the great lineup


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Rules.
As an EPS you give the NPS a list of readily available blends, it could be something new you want to try or an old favorite, it just needs to be something that is easily available. The NPS sends you a tin selected from your list and in turn you put together a sampling of blends from your cellar, enough of each for at least 3-4 bowls, as an EPS feel free to send as many different blends as your comfortable with. Like the noob sampler trade for cigars this is by design a lopsided trade benefiting the NPS.
Don't forget to give your trading partner feedback after a successful trade.

Currently Trading:

New Pipe Smoker (NPS)
The Camaro Show
Moonshae

Experienced Pipe Smokers (EPS)
OneStrangeOne 
UBC03

-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------

NPS

EPS Waiting for a Trading Partner.

Piper (EPS)

Okay, this puts @UBC03 and @Moonshae on deck


----------



## JohnBrody15

Spencer480 said:


> My end from @JohnBrody15 arrived today looking forward to trying them all. Thanks for the great lineup


Glad it made it out to you. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## UBC03

Am I up?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Am I up?


Yes Sir!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@the camaro show shipped out this morning eta Tuesday 9505515883949138378940


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> @the camaro show shipped out this morning eta Tuesday 9505515883949138378940


Shoulda set me up with Camaro. Could drove it down there. lol


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> Am I up?


So you send me a PM with a list of things to choose from, right?


----------



## the camaro show

Lol agreed


----------



## Moonshae

Order placed this morning; I'll update this post with tracking info once I have it.

Edit: Tracking #: 9405515901419636388612


----------



## UBC03

That was quick


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> That was quick


I woke up and saw your PM, so no reason to wait, really. That just slows things down for the next group of people.


----------



## the camaro show

Nathan you absolutely killed me thank you so much brother! I have no clue where to start but I’m gonna jump right in!


----------



## Dran

Well done Nathan!! @the camaro show, you should probably buy some stock in Ball after that beating!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

the camaro show said:


> Nathan you absolutely killed me thank you so much brother! I have no clue where to start but I'm gonna jump right in!


My pleasure Chayse, :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Got my package today from @Moonshae , it's in the truck. I'll post pics tomorrow. I'm spent and not getting off the couch...

I'll get my end out this weekend, if I can get to the p.o. before the funeral Saturday. If not then, then Monday.


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> Got my package today from @Moonshae , it's in the truck. I'll post pics tomorrow. I'm spent and not getting off the couch...
> 
> I'll get my end out this weekend, if I can get to the p.o. before the funeral Saturday. If not then, then Monday.


No rush on that...take care of family and business first. Don't think the PO will be open Monday, though.


----------



## UBC03

Moonshae said:


> No rush on that...take care of family and business first. Don't think the PO will be open Monday, though.


Oh yea, 3 day weekend ...

I'll throw a little extra sumptin, sumptin in the box


----------



## UBC03

@Moonshae

Sent..9505514132869149289423

I think I made up for my procrastination. lol


----------



## ForMud

UBC03 said:


> I think I made up for my procrastination. lol


This isn't going to end well. :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

@Moonshae ... feedback left


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> @Moonshae ... feedback left


How do I do that in return?

I'll be heading to the PO tomorrow to pick up the package and will share pics once opened.


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> @Moonshae
> 
> Sent..9505514132869149289423
> 
> I think I made up for my procrastination. lol


This was an interesting adventure, starting with the package from "Double D's Adult Novelties", which earned me a long, sideways smirk from the clerk at the PO.

Then I opened the envelope to find two boxes, stuffed to the gills! I don't even know where to start with all this, but I do have questions...what do I do with the samples down the right side that are big pieces? Just cut them with scissors? Also, do I store each one in a separate jar or is it ok to put all the bags in a single jar?


----------



## UBC03

I'm working tonight. But just wanted you to know the pipes are cleaned and ready to smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Moonshae said:


> This was an interesting adventure, starting with the package from "Double D's Adult Novelties", which earned me a long, sideways smirk from the clerk at the PO.
> 
> Then I opened the envelope to find two boxes, stuffed to the gills! I don't even know where to start with all this, but I do have questions...what do I do with the samples down the right side that are big pieces? Just cut them with scissors? Also, do I store each one in a separate jar or is it ok to put all the bags in a single jar?


Nice!
The easiest thing to do with the flakes is to rub em out with your fingers, you can also do a fold & stuff, just like it sounds, this method takes a fair amount of practice and can be very frustrating until you figure out how to get it right. You can also cut em into small cubes, about 1/8 x 1/8 each of these methods will give you different results and smoke times.
If you can separate the blends by genre and jar each group separately. You can lookup the blends at tobaccoreviews.com
Aromas will cross over if you store em all together.


----------



## Moonshae

UBC03 said:


> I'm working tonight. But just wanted you to know the pipes are cleaned and ready to smoke.


Thanks a bunch! I was going to buy a new pipe to replace the cheapo I got on Amazon; glad I held off!


----------



## the camaro show

Being a noob too and getting some flakes I suggest rubbing out. I tried fold and stuff and had some trouble with it stayed lit for long periods of time. I get it going for 5-7 minutes then it’d go out and same thing on and on. I like flakes though rubbed out. I haven’t tried cutting them yet. One thing I love so far about pipes is how wide and many ways to smoke and baccys. I might even like it a little more then a cigar sometimes.


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> I'm working tonight. But just wanted you to know the pipes are cleaned and ready to smoke.


Dino @UBC03, cut it out! You're making the rest of us look bad! :smile2:


----------



## Piper

@Moonshae, the advantage of jarring up the different genres of tobacco in their ziplocks, as Nathan @OneStrangeOne suggested, is that you can preserve them for future smoking if you don't immediately like them. You may find that a blend that doesn't speak to you at first will taste great sometime later as you get more experience. The two Captain Black pouches are probably a good place to start to develop your technique and your pipe palate. Dino @UBC03 certainly gave you a lot to work with, including those two great pipes. Enjoy!


----------



## Moonshae

Piper said:


> @Moonshae, the advantage of jarring up the different genres of tobacco in their ziplocks, as Nathan @OneStrangeOne suggested, is that you can preserve them for future smoking if you don't immediately like them. You may find that a blend that doesn't speak to you at first will taste great sometime later as you get more experience. The two Captain Black pouches are probably a good place to start to develop your technique and your pipe palate. Dino @UBC03 certainly gave you a lot to work with, including those two great pipes. Enjoy!


Thanks, I understand the purpose of jarring, I just didn't know how much the flavors would mingle if jarred together. Is there a list somewhere of genres so I can figure out which can go together?


----------



## JohnBrody15

Moonshae said:


> Thanks, I understand the purpose of jarring, I just didn't know how much the flavors would mingle if jarred together. Is there a list somewhere of genres so I can figure out which can go together?


If you want to know what the blend type of each tobacco is, if you go to tobaccoreviews, and search up one of your blends, it'll bring up info. You'll see "blend type." For a list of what each blend type is all about, instead of me linking a site, I'd say search up "pipe tobacco blend types" and look at 4 or 5 sites, so you can join us at the bottom of the rabbit hole of tobacco knowledge:grin2:

Once you have that info, make sure to keep each "aromatic" tobacco in its own, separate jar. Maybe keep anything with latakia in one jar, separate from others? And definitely keep everything in their bags, which I'm sure goes without saying. If it were me, and since you have large samples, I'd probably just get everything it's own jar. Grab a box of jars at the store.


----------

